# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  TREK Fatbikes Farley, Farley 6, Farley 8 and the rest :)

## Ski

Laitetaan tänne TREK Fat specifistä jutustelua! 

Itselläni Farley since Joulu 2013. 

Lisää juttua Farleystä ja muusta täällä: https://plus.google.com/+KyostiSkiSoini/posts

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Muutaman viikon päästä pitäisi olla kerrottavaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Tässä kuvassa takana on Spessun Ground Control takahaarukassa. 
Reissusta enempi kuvia täällä: 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/+...09947346467185

Pyorässä 1x10 e13 42 takana ja 32 Race Face NW Hi5Bikesistä. Talvella ajan lisää tuolla tai sitten eteen ja taakse BFL.

----------


## fatMTB

Tänään tuli hankittua Suvalalta Trek Farley 6 ja pikaisen pyörittelyn myötä tuntuu kevyeltä viedä. Harmi, kun kuumeilu estää kunnon koeajon tekemisen, mutta jahka tästä tervehtyy niin lukkopolinta paikalleen ja kokemuksia lisää. Musta runko sinisin tehostein tekee ulkonäöstä +++. Omasta mielestä tuo Farley 6 on varsin hyvillä osilla hintaansa nähden varusteltu, kun pitää muistaa että selkeästi alle 2k€ liikutaan jo ovh:n osalta.

----------


## Ski

Hieno valinta !

----------


## Jha

Farley6 tuli hankittua perjantaina ja parin lenkin kokemuksella erittäin tyytyväinen hankintaan    taitaa jäädä normi maasturi aika vähille ajoille. 
Poikakin käynyt lenkit ajamassa tuolla normi maasturin sijaan.
Rengaspaineet kun löytää mieleiseksi niin makee on ajella. Kantsii hommata kunnon mittari. Itellä takana 0,5 ja edessä 0,4. 
Sunnuntaina kaveri kävi testaan ja eilen haki oman

----------


## Antza44

Mielenkiinnosta kysaisen Skin pituus, haaramitta, runkoko, satulatolpan pituus ja stemmin mitta?

----------


## Ski

Moro Antza! Moon 186 armeija mitta eli jonkun aikaa sitte   :Hymy:  Haaramittaa en oo mitannu (TBD). Satulatolppa on tuossa Farleyssä semmonen että se on just siinä 30 kohdalla jolla polen. Ja stemmi on nyt 11 senttiä eli oon pidentäny sitä originaalista ku mää ajan koko ajan niin lujjaa ja täysillä  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski



----------


## a-o

Vaimo on nyt ajanut pari lenkkiä Farley 6:lla ja tuntuu olevan valintaan enemmän kuin tyytyväinen. Edellinen läski oli 16" Fatty joka oli vähän iso. Pyörä liikkuu huomattavasti liukkaammin kuin Fatty.

Farley on saatavana jopa 14,5" minirungolla, mutta vaimolle riitti 15,5" (pituus 164cm). Ostoprosessi oli nopea ja helppo, kiitos paikallisen kauppiaan!

Mtbr:n juttujen perusteella Farley kutoseen on helppo päivittää Bluto joustokeula. Vakio etukiekko tulee 15mm läpiakselinavalla, mutta siinä on alumiinikeulan kanssa käytetty pikalinkkuakselia ja supistusholkkeja. Eli keulan lisäksi tarvittaneen uudet päätyholkit ja spacer jarrulevyn ja navan välille.

Paino 14kg ajokunnossa. Sisurit lähtee (a' 495g) ja tanko vaihtuu hiilikuituun, muuten pyörä pysynee vakiona.

----------


## Antza44

> Moro Antza! Moon 186 armeija mitta eli jonkun aikaa sitte   Haaramittaa en oo mitannu (TBD). Satulatolppa on tuossa Farleyssä semmonen että se on just siinä 30 kohdalla jolla polen. Ja stemmi on nyt 11 senttiä eli oon pidentäny sitä originaalista ku mää ajan koko ajan niin lujjaa ja täysillä



Runko L?

----------


## Ski

No perkule se jäi eli joo L, 19,5 Trek Virtual, Actual 18,5. Noin lukee tarrassa siinä rungossa.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mitäs ootte tykänneet Avid:n jarruista? jonkun verran niistä on moitteita kuulunut. Entäpä Hodag renkaat, kuvissa näyttää että nappulat on "saipattu" auton kitkarenkaan tavoin. Lumi/jääpidosta tuskin kellään vielä mitään kokemusta.

----------


## Ski

Avidit ainakin mulla toimineet koko viime talven ja koko kesän nyt. Kerran on takapalat vaihtanut. Mää taas oon semmonen etten viimeseen asti viilaa tuntumaa tai tatsia. Ku vetää kahvasta niin pyörä on tähän asti pysähtynyt.

----------


## Jha

Sisurina näytti olevan Maxxis 3.8/5. En ole vielä puntaroinu ku kotoa ei löydy tarkkaa vaakaa. Laitoin shwalben 13f sisurin, näytti aika narulta vaan nätisti nousi vanteelle.

----------


## fob

Miten paksut renkaat Farleyn runkoon ja jäykkään haarukkaan mahtuvat? Farleyn hinta on siedettävällä tasolla ja kokoakin riittäisi.

----------


## zipo

4" floater mahtuu taakse 2x10 ja eteen kaikista suurin combo clownshoe budilla.

----------


## Ski

Mulla on ollu takana BFL 4.6 ja Ground Control 4.6 1x10 setillä.

2x10 kokeilin BFL viime talvena mutta kaikista pienimmällä vaiheella ketju koski kumiin hieman. F6 en oon itse testannu, mutta kaveri on jo BFLn sinne laittanut. Viime talven ajelin Nate 4.0 eessä ja takana. Kesän ajelin takana Knard 3.8/Nate 4.0 ja edessä BFL.

----------


## zblues

Testasin tänään Farley 6 XL kokoa (21,5 virtual, real 20,5). Pituutta on minulla 185cm. Milläs runkokoolla muut ajelee pituuteensa nähden?
Ei tuntunut hirveän väärältä koolta itselleni... Valitettavasti numeroa pienempi malli oli liikkeestä loppu, joten en voinut tänään tehdä vertailua.

----------


## Pipo

Noilla mitoilla valitsisin kyllä 19,5 rungon jos vaan satulaputkessa mitta riittää.
Itse olen 178 cm ajelen 17,5 rungolla.

----------


## Ski

> Testasin tänään Farley 6 XL kokoa (21,5 virtual, real 20,5). Pituutta on minulla 185cm. Milläs runkokoolla muut ajelee pituuteensa nähden?
> Ei tuntunut hirveän väärältä koolta itselleni... Valitettavasti numeroa pienempi malli oli liikkeestä loppu, joten en voinut tänään tehdä vertailua.



Moon 186 ja ajan 19.5. Satulan putkessa merkki on 30 kohdalla eli putkessa vielä reippaasti varaa. Toisaalta tuo 21.5 ei oo kovasti isompi. Mutta 19,5 taitaa mennä tietämättä sun käsien, selän tai haaranpituutta.

----------


## a-o

Onko Farley 6:n omistajat vielä laittaneet pyörään joustohaarukkaa?

Ainakin RCZbikeshop on niitä kaupitellut kohtuullisella hinnalla, paitsi nyt on juuri 100mm mallit loppu.

Etunapa pitäisi olla helposti muunnettavissa 15mm läpiakselille, mutta onko kukaan nähnyt tarvittavia "holkkeja" myynnissä missään? MTBR:n Farley ketjussa joku oli tilannut koneistamosta tarvittavat holkit sekä spacerin jarrulevyn alle.

----------


## Solaris_83

Bike-discountissa oli 15/9mm holkkeja

----------


## zblues

> Moon 186 ja ajan 19.5. Satulan putkessa merkki on 30 kohdalla eli putkessa vielä reippaasti varaa. Toisaalta tuo 21.5 ei oo kovasti isompi. Mutta 19,5 taitaa mennä tietämättä sun käsien, selän tai haaranpituutta.



Okei... Kiitos. Pitää kyllä testata tuo pienempi koko vielä. 
Asiasta toiseen. Koska rungon geometriasta en hirveästi tiedä, niin kun vertailee esim Fatboy (Expertiä) ja Farleyta näyttää Farley enemmän "enska vehkeeltä" tms "bmx" näköiseltä.
Koska en tosiaan ole geometriaan perehtynyt onko geometrialla jokin voiman välitykseen tms vaikuttava (?) merkitys? Tai onko vaan niin, että nuo on modattu valmiin malliston pohjalta. Ainakin Crave ja Expertin runko on samalta piirrustuspöydältä lähteneet.

Okei; Expert ja Farley ei aivan hirveästi poikkea, mutta osaatko tähän kommentoida? 
Ei sinänsä, että omaan retki&talviajoon tuolla olisi suurta merkitystä.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## a-o

> Okei... Kiitos. Pitää kyllä testata tuo pienempi koko vielä. 
> Asiasta toiseen. Koska rungon geometriasta en hirveästi tiedä, niin kun vertailee esim Fatboy (Expertiä) ja Farleyta näyttää Farley enemmän "enska vehkeeltä" tms "bmx" näköiseltä.
> Koska en tosiaan ole geometriaan perehtynyt onko geometrialla jokin voiman välitykseen tms vaikuttava (?) merkitys? Tai onko vaan niin, että nuo on modattu valmiin malliston pohjalta. Ainakin Crave ja Expertin runko on samalta piirrustuspöydältä lähteneet.
> 
> Okei; Expert ja Farley ei aivan hirveästi poikkea, mutta osaatko tähän kommentoida? 
> Ei sinänsä, että omaan retki&talviajoon tuolla olisi suurta merkitystä.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Farleytä on luonnehdittu "trail henkiseksi". Eli perustelevat kapeampaa rengasleveyttäkin sillä, että pyörä on suunnattu enemmän nopeaan polkukaahailuun kuin retkeilyyn.

Fat-bike.com sivulla on juttu viimekauden Farleystä, on varmaan joskus linkitetty tällekin foorumille, mutta sopii hyvin tähän aiheeseen: http://fat-bike.com/2013/12/farley-treks-fast-bike/

Lisätään vielä linkki mtbr:n esittelyyn Bontragerin Jackalope vannesetistä sekä Hodag renkaista: http://reviews.mtbr.com/first-look-b...hodag-fat-tire
Tämä kiekkosetti siis tulee Farley 8:n mukana, mutta on myös erikseen ostettavissa.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Perhana kun kestää oman F8 saapuminen mutta hyvää kannattaa vähän odottaa, tuntuisi ennakkotietojen mukaan olevan just sitä mitä haen! No, aika näyttää ja varmasti kommentoin tänne kun pääsen kaahailemaan.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Saksankielentaitoisille (ja guuglekääntäjää käyttäville huumormiehille) lyhyt Bike-lehden testiraportti Farley 8:stä. Tuli vertailussa parhaana alurunkoisena kolmanneksi. Hiilarirunkoinen helevetin  kallis Borealis voitti ja Canyonin läskijäbä CF 9.0 SL tuli toiseksi.

TREK FARLEY 8

Im grellen „Radioactive Green“ wobbelt das Farley 8 unaufhaltsam über die Trails. Das Dickerchen aus dem Hause Trek verfügt über den mit Abstand leichtesten Alu-Rahmen (1855 g) und obendrein relativ leichte und sogar tubeless-taugliche Laufräder. Mit diesen Eckdaten bleibt das Farley ohne Pedale unter der 14-Kilo-Marke, was sich in einer guten Beschleunigung und einem agilen Handling widerspiegelt. Auch die Sitzposition überzeugt. Trotz sehr kurzem Sitzrohr und niedriger Überstandshöhe fällt das Trek nicht zu kurz oder gar gedrungen aus. Ein gelungener Kompromiss aus Sport und Tour. Die kurzen Kettenstreben erleichtern das Anheben des Vorderrades. Richtig steile und lange Anstiege erschwert das 30er-Single-Kettenblatt. Trotz 3,8-Zoll-Aufdruck fallen die gut rollenden Bontrager-Reifen nicht schmaler als die 4,0-Zoll-Schwalbe-Reifen aus. Auf langen, steilen Abfahrten reduzieren die kleinen Bremsscheiben das Vertrauen ins Bike. 
Fazit: Das Farley 8 ist das beste Alu-Modell unter den Fatbikes. Sitzposition, Handling und Gewicht können sich absolut sehen lassen.

+ Leichter Rahmen, geringes Gesamtgewicht, gute Geometrie 
– Kleine Bremsscheiben, großes Kettenblatt

----------


## a-o

Pakkasen rajamailla, hyvin pysyi Farley kapiarattaisten matkassa porukkalenkillä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Toi vihreä väri on varmaan sellainen että siitä joko tykkää tai sitten ei, mun mielestä se on jotenkin rivon hieno!

----------


## a-o

> Toi vihreä väri on varmaan sellainen että siitä joko tykkää tai sitten ei, mun mielestä se on jotenkin rivon hieno!



Minulla uppoaa! Pyörää ostaessa toinen vaihtoehto oli oranssi spessu, mutta niitä oli vaikea ostaa.

----------


## Sininen Aasi

Heps! Uunituore Farley 6:n omistaja ilmoittautuu.

Mistä olette hommanneet lokareita?

----------


## IncBuff

Onnea hankinnalle! Varmasti hyvä kampe toisin kuin nuo täällä muodissa olevat halpisromut.

----------


## Sininen Aasi

> Onnea hankinnalle! Varmasti hyvä kampe toisin kuin nuo täällä muodissa olevat halpisromut.



Öö, eikös tuo Farley 6 ole sieltä edullisimmasta päästä? Sain vielä kivasti pois virallisesta hinnastakin.

----------


## IncBuff

> Öö, eikös tuo Farley 6 ole sieltä edullisimmasta päästä? Sain vielä kivasti pois virallisesta hinnastakin.



Viittasin noihin urheilukauppojen postimyymiin alle tonnin pommeihin. Onhan se Farley niihin verrattuna hinnakas, mutta laatukin on varmasti ihan toisella tasolla.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Heps! Uunituore Farley 6:n omistaja ilmoittautuu.
> 
> Mistä olette hommanneet lokareita?



Hienoa! Ja jotkut on väittäneet että aasit on tyhmiä…  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Mulla paras takalokari on tähän mennessä ollut Haukiputaan Säästökuopasta ostettu 5 euron muovinen lärpäke, joka tavallaan muovimutterilla laitettiin suoraan kiinni satulatolppaan. Kestäny tosi hyvin. 
Ei ole siis täysleveä mutta paremmin suojannu kuin asssaver.

Edestä tulevaa rapaa ja kakkaa suojaamaan oon laittanu vaan se MudXän läpyskän rungon alle suojaamaan ainakin juomapulloa. 
Kokeneemmat on tehneet ite, jopa Hiilikuidusta, ja niitä löytää tuolta Fiilistely ja Techtalk ketjusta lisää. Onnea uudelle Farleylle  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Onko kukaan Farley 6:n omistaja testannut onko tuo Mulefut + Hodag combo yhtä epätoivoinen renkaanvaihdon suhteen kuin Mulefut + Bulldozer?

----------


## a-o

Farley8 kiipesi hyvin mäen päälle ja tuli vauhdilla alas.

----------


## Ski

> Onko kukaan Farley 6:n omistaja testannut onko tuo Mulefut + Hodag combo yhtä epätoivoinen renkaanvaihdon suhteen kuin Mulefut + Bulldozer?



Kaveri on testannu Kutoseen BFLlää ja ei tainnu olla mitään ongelmia.

----------


## Ski

A-O super hieno maisema !!!!!  :Hymy:

----------


## Hub

> A-O super hieno maisema !!!!!



Mikä on Skin näkemys Blutosta? Tuleeko omaan Farleyihin?

----------


## a-o

> A-O super hieno maisema !!!!!



Kiitos, tuli hyvä lenkki Kukastunturin maastoissa. Polku on tosin kestävöity turhan rankalla kädellä.

----------


## Jha

> Onko kukaan Farley 6:n omistaja testannut onko tuo Mulefut + Hodag combo  yhtä epätoivoinen renkaanvaihdon suhteen kuin Mulefut + Bulldozer?



Ei ongelmia vaidoin kanssa. Tosin reunat mukavan napakasti paikalla mutta nätisti lähtee kun vähän painelee. Renkaissa on kyllä eroja ku koklasin Ski:n BFL taakse niin paljo löysempi laittaa paikalle mutta taitaa tuo yksikö olla jo mukavasti pehmitetty  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sininen Aasi

> Hienoa! Ja jotkut on väittäneet että aasit on tyhmiä…



Kuka semmosta?!

Hitaita ovat ja Wiisaita tietysti. Ei sitä muuten Aasiksi pääsisikään. Vaikka väri on sama kuin ylikomisariolla, niin ei pidä verrata.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Kuka semmosta?!
> 
> Hitaita ovat ja Wiisaita tietysti. Ei sitä muuten Aasiksi pääsisikään. Vaikka väri on sama kuin ylikomisariolla, niin ei pidä verrata.



Näin olen kuullut sanottavan mutta ei selvästikkään pidä paikkaansa!

Joko on Farley ryvetetty metsässä?

----------


## janip

Viikko verran ollut 6 kotona . Neljä lenkkiä takana. Hyvin pääsee joka paikasta ja joistakin jopa paremmin kuin 29 xc vehkeillä. Eilen litkutin renkaat ja heitin etuvaihtajan mäelle. Paino putosi noin kilon. No mutta se ei ole tärkein juttu. Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että loistava peli ajaa kelillä kuin kelillä ja polulla kuin polulla.

----------


## Ski

> Mikä on Skin näkemys Blutosta? Tuleeko omaan Farleyihin?




Kesää kohti kun mennään niin katsotaan sitten. Luulisin että kyllä kesäksi Bluto tms tulee keulille.
 😃

----------


## Sininen Aasi

> Näin olen kuullut sanottavan mutta ei selvästikkään pidä paikkaansa!
> 
> Joko on Farley ryvetetty metsässä?



Hulluutta puuttuisi liikaa jos tyytyisi ensimmäisenä iltana pelkkään hivelöintiin. Tutut trikoot päälle ja jalkaan sieviläiset pellekengät. Yksi lamppu tankoon ja toinen päähän. Kaksi pururataa kiersin ja yhden kaatomäen päälle kipusin. Sairas pito takarenkaassa kun tuntuu ettei sudi edes seinällä.

Selvisi samalla että konttori on aavistuksen tiukka nousuihin. Se mikä tuntuu tasaisella just mahtavalta onkin erilainen nousuissa ja laskuissa. Luulen että hommaan sentin pitemmän stemmin ja mahdollisesti pienemmällä nousulla. Nyt siinä on 80mm ja 7 astetta. Turhan rento asento noinkin vakavaan hommaan.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Kesää kohti kun mennään niin katsotaan sitten. Luulisin että kyllä kesäksi Bluto tms tulee keulille.
>  



Luultavasti vaihtoehtoja Blutolle alkaa ilmestymään kevääseen mennessä, on yllättävän pitkään saanut olla miltei ainoa joustokeula läskiin..

----------


## Ski

Mikäs se siinä ilta-auringossa seisoo ?

----------


## Sininen Aasi

> Mikäs se siinä ilta-auringossa seisoo ?



Kateus!

Täälläpäin tuollaista keliä saa odottaa vähintään kuukauden, mahdollisesti kaksi.  :Vihainen:

----------


## Sininen Aasi

Sori että postaan kahteen ketjuun saman kysymyksen:

Farleyn takavanteessa on todella iso heitto. Vanne vipottaa useita millejä puolelta toiselle niin että kumen ja haarukan välissä heitto on jo noin puoli senttiä. Millainen on hyväksyttävä lukema ja voiko noin kieroa vannetta uudessa pyörässä vaatia korvattavaksi uudella ja suoralla?

----------


## zipo

Jos todellakin on vanne mikä heittää niin kyllä jokainen Trekkauppias rihtaa kiekon takuutyönä.

----------


## Sininen Aasi

Aasi oli tälläkin kertaa puusilmä. Rengas se siinä vipottaa eikä vanne. Vanteessa heitto on alle millin. Katsotaan saanko aseteltua sen tehdasta/myyjää paremmin.

----------


## mutanaama

Anna sen olla, jos ei hankaa eikä vatkaa, niin ei siitä mitään vaaraakaan ole. Saattaa jopa asettua itsekseen.

----------


## Ski

Ajamaan vaan

----------


## zipo

> Anna sen olla, jos ei hankaa eikä vatkaa, niin ei siitä mitään vaaraakaan ole. Saattaa jopa asettua itsekseen.



Ei näin .Reunanauha menee rikki ja jos haluaa tehdä myöhemmin tubelessversion niin tuskaa tiedossa.Ei ole iso vaiva tehdä rengashomma kunnolla.
Bonus:Tuossahan saa samalla harjoitusta renkaan poistamiseen ilman itku/potkuraivareita.
Hodag asettuu hienosti mulefutiille kunhan vannenauha/teippi ei estä renkaan nousua beadhookiin.

----------


## janip

Onko tietoa /kokemuksia että kuinka levee nakki mahtuu Farley 6?

----------


## Ski

Eteen niin leveää ku löytyy. Taakse on menny GC4.6 ja BFL sisurilla (13F) systeemillä 1x10. 
2x10 meni BFL mutta ketju osu hieman renkaaseen pienimmällä vaihteella.
Rapasessa ja hiekkaisessa maastossa GC takana voi jo hiertää chain stayn reunoja.
Ja nämä siis EI F6 vaan se eka malli, jonka uskon olevan sama runko kuin F6 ja F8.
Itsellä syksyn alla ollu Surly Nate 4.0 tubeless.

----------


## Sininen Aasi

Herramujee kuinka mahtava työmatkafillari tämä on!  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Varsinkin nyt kun on lunta paikat täynnä ja pyörätiet täynnä uria (Mitä uria? Emmäävaan huomannu?). Kokoajan lapsettaa ja tekee mieli oikoa penkkojen yli. Senverta pieni kaupunki tämäkin (en ole kaupungilla nähnyt yhtään toista läskiä) että varmaan saan kyseenalaista mainetta.  :Leveä hymy:  

Yksi ärsyttävä seikka tässä on Deore vaihdeviikset. Tekisi mieli kokeilla laittaa viikset ulommas ja jarrukahva sisemmäs (saisi jarrutella nätisti kahvan päästä), mutta se ei onnistu Deoren idioottimaisen vaihdenäytön takia. Se vie niin paljon tilaa että kombon on pakko olla tehtaan asennossa (viikset sisällä ja jarrukahvat ulkona). Tilannetta parantaa hieman se että pyörittää jarrukahvoja alaspäin (luontevampi asento ranteille seisaaltaan poljettaessa), mutta se taas pakottaa vastaavasti vaihdeviikset turhankin paljon ylöspäin.

----------


## arctic biker

Oisko Deorenkin vivuista vaihdenäyttö irrotettavissa?

----------


## noniinno

Ainakin M591 -mallissa irtoaa, mutta poiketen SLX- ja XT-mallista, sisällä ei olekaan jemmassa peitelevyä. Sellaisen voi askarrella itse tai tilata  kaupasta http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/x...ay-right-67779

tälleen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCCtwLEOnAM

----------


## Ski

> Onko tietoa /kokemuksia että kuinka levee nakki mahtuu Farley 6?



No nyt on eessa ja takana tubelessinä GC 4.6. Ajellaan ja laitetaan sitte raporttia mahtuko  :Hymy:

----------


## Sininen Aasi

Kutosessa on M610:t...



Löytyykö tuohon sitten taustalevyä joka korvaisi hirvityksen... Hajotuskuvan perusteella sellaista ei ainakaan itse ole helppo väsätä: http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/media/te...9830820598.pdf

----------


## arctic biker

Kuvasta päätellen hyvin on vaihdenäyttö pysyvästi integroitu!  SLX-vipuset sitten. Tai jos oikein hyvät haluaa niin sitten I -spec B systeemi jolloin joudut päivittämään myös jarrut. I-specissä vaihdevipu asentuu jarrukahvan pantaan.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kuinka tarpeellinen tuo vaihdenäyttö edes on? Onneksi F8:ssa ei tuollaista möykkyä ole. ARGH! odottavan aika on pitkä...

----------


## Sininen Aasi

> Kuinka tarpeellinen tuo vaihdenäyttö edes on? Onneksi F8:ssa ei tuollaista möykkyä ole. ARGH! odottavan aika on pitkä...



Ei sillä tee hevon uittua. On edessä, on typerän näköinen ja informaatioarvo jalkasensoreihin verrattuna luokkaa nolla.

Shimanolla se lienee tuotestrategiaan kuuluva komponentti jolla liian toimiviksi kehittyneiden keskisarjan komponenttien omistajille annetaan pakottava syy vaihtaa kalliimpaan. SLX vivut kait sitten tännekin kunhan saan kerättyä tarvittavan kasan viitseliäisyyttä...

----------


## a-o

Tänään pääsi Farley 8 sisureistaan. Vaan olipa tehty Jackalope vanteella homma helpoksi! Renkaat pois, vanteen pinnan puhdistus, kapea teippi pinnojen reikien suojaksi ja sisuskumin kanssa renkas takaisin, jotta teipit liimautuvat kunnolla kiinni. Parin tunnin päästä sisurit pois, tubeless venttiilit tilalle, renkaan ja vanteen raosta pari kuppia litkua / rengas ja ilmat perään. Piti ilmat kerrasta. Tällä samalla tyylillä mentiiin . Naurettavan helppoa verrattuna On-One Fattyn aikaisiin askartelupaskarteluihin...

Painoa lähti 630g ja ajotuntuma parani mukavasti. Vaihdoin pyörään samalla Eastonin hiilikuituisen ohjaustangon sekä Thomson Elite tolpan, niin kokonaisuudessaan pyörän paino on nyt 13,22 kg polkimet ja pulloteline paikoillaan.

Tässä vielä vakio osien painoja:
Etukiekko jarrulevyn kanssa ilman akselia: 1450g
Takakiekko X1 pakan ja jarrulevyn kanssa ilman akselia: 1910g

Sisuskumit 470g ja 420g
Hodag ulkorengas 1190g ja 1220g

Etukiekko sisurilla 3090g ja litkutettuna 2740g
Takakiekko sisurilla 3540g ja litkutettuna 3260g

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Jumaleissön, mitä lukemia! Nyt tuli muille kiirus tämän päivän lenkillä.  :No huh!: 

Ei ole normimaasturien kanssa päästy tuollaisiin keventelyihin enää pitkiin aikoihin. Pitääkö sitä hommata itekin läskiä, niin loppuu se muutaman gramman hiplaaminen titaaniruuveilla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Bässi

Muistiin...
Farley L 1780g, haarukka 1150g.
keula ilman maalia. Rungossa maali, muttei mitään osia kiinni.

----------


## Ski

No ei oo pahan painonen Farley  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Tulikin sitten F6 eikä 8 lähinnä siksi kun saapuminen viivästyi jatkuvasti, ei jaksanut enää odottaa ja hain paikallisesta tuon pikkuveljen. Jäipähän tukku rahaa tuunaamiseen ja tuunaaminenhan on kivaa! Pahin Bluto kuumekkin meni vähän ohi kun sain lainaan perusmaasturin rockarin keulalla enkä oikeen päässyt sinuiksi sen kanssa.. heitti mut tangon yli mokoma pari kertaa! Fatty ei tehnyt ikinä niin. Pyörä on auton takapaksissa enkä ole sillä vielä edes ajanut, tänään otetaan "savut" kunhan muutaman komponentin ensiksi vaihdan/poistan.

----------


## Ski

> Tulikin sitten F6 eikä 8 lähinnä siksi kun saapuminen viivästyi jatkuvasti, ei jaksanut enää odottaa ja hain paikallisesta tuon pikkuveljen. Jäipähän tukku rahaa tuunaamiseen ja tuunaaminenhan on kivaa! Pahin Bluto kuumekkin meni vähän ohi kun sain lainaan perusmaasturin rockarin keulalla enkä oikeen päässyt sinuiksi sen kanssa.. heitti mut tangon yli mokoma pari kertaa! Fatty ei tehnyt ikinä niin. Pyörä on auton takapaksissa enkä ole sillä vielä edes ajanut, tänään otetaan "savut" kunhan muutaman komponentin ensiksi vaihdan/poistan.



Hienoa ! Kuvia ja kuulumisia sitten kun pääset ajamaan !

----------


## Mika K

Veikkaan, että tuolla välisummalla, kun jaksaa kutosta järkevillä valinnoilla päivittää, niin alkaa olla aika kova peli kyseessä. Onnea NBD:n johdosta!

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

OUJEE!!!  :Hymy:  Eka pikainen lenkki pilkkopimeässä metsässä käyty ja täytyy sanoa että fiilis oli välittömästi sellainen kun olis vanhan tutun selkään hypänny…hyvällä tavalla :Hymy:  Mikään ei häirinny ja tuntui myös pienen asfalttipätkän perusteella rullaavan ihmeen hyvin(paineet 0,5bar) 

Ihan vakiokuntoisena en ajanut lainkaan vaan stonga vaihtui heti Answerin 20/20 versioon ja etuvaihtaja lähti kuuseen, tilalle tuli Raceface 32T. Sekin vaihtuu vielä soikioon kun saan noudettua. Ajokunnossa pyörän paino 13,9kg vakio sisureilla, ei paha! tubeles kamat on jo hankittu muuten paitsi venttiilit puuttuu. Nyt ei kyllä harmita yhtään että F8 jäi tulematta.

----------


## Mika K

Asiaa! Jos tuohon Farleyhyn menisi pykälää isompi kumi taakse asiallisen clearancen kera, niin olisin jo kiljuen poistanut paikallisesta sellainen XL-kokoisen itselleni ja alkanut tuunaamaan. Nytkin hieman himottaisi nimittäin ensi kesäksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## a-o

> Asiaa! Jos tuohon Farleyhyn menisi pykälää isompi kumi taakse asiallisen clearancen kera, niin olisin jo kiljuen poistanut paikallisesta sellainen XL-kokoisen itselleni ja alkanut tuunaamaan. Nytkin hieman himottaisi nimittäin ensi kesäksi



Pari kpl siellä nätissä rivissä odotteli sua Suvalassa! Onneksi niillä oli muutama 15,5" F8  ja Wo kaverina, niin ei tarvitse isojen poikien yksikseen ostajaa odotella!

----------


## Ski

11 senttinen tubeless GC on toiminu ihan ok takana näillä keleillä ( jäisiä liukkaita polkuja ja kurakeliä) yllättävän vähän roiskaa GC rapaa selkään

----------


## Mika K

Jep! Lähellä on, että riittäisi, mutta Surlyn Bud/Lou kombo ei taida enää mennä, jos sitä jonkinlaisena merkkipaaluna pitää. Tosin pian pääsen koittamaan noit Whiten halpisläskiin eli jos ei mene, niin sitten samahan se olis Trekki laittaa..  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuupo

> Jep! Lähellä on, että riittäisi, mutta Surlyn Bud/Lou kombo ei taida enää mennä, jos sitä jonkinlaisena merkkipaaluna pitää. Tosin pian pääsen koittamaan noit Whiten halpisläskiin eli jos ei mene, niin sitten samahan se olis Trekki laittaa..



Jos ei mene niin minä voin ostaa ne sinulta pois.  :Hymy:  Jos saa udella niin mistä hommasit kumit?

----------


## Mika K

UK:sta Charlielta tulivat ja kyllä niiden pitäisi tuohon Whiteen mennä, kun nykyisten 4.7" kanssa on hyvin clearancea  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Moro, 
kukaan irroittanut ja huoltanu vapaaratasta 6 ja/tai 8 mallista ?

----------


## Gauss

> Jep! Lähellä on, että riittäisi, mutta Surlyn Bud/Lou kombo ei taida enää mennä, jos sitä jonkinlaisena merkkipaaluna pitää. Tosin pian pääsen koittamaan noit Whiten halpisläskiin eli jos ei mene, niin sitten samahan se olis Trekki laittaa..



Lou mahtuu läskiladan taakse - hillitön ero pidossa perus Vee8:hin verrattuna. Budia en ole kokeillut, mutta mahtuu aika todennäköisesti.

----------


## Bässi

> Moro, 
> kukaan irroittanut ja huoltanu vapaaratasta 6 ja/tai 8 mallista ?



Joo.
muistaakseni siitä piti ottaa vain uloimmat tulpat vetämällä ja sen jälkeen vaparikin tuli ulos vetämällä.

Nyt on fartti N.12kg. Kohta kevenee vielä Makwan verran.

----------


## Ski

On se kevyt! Hienoa ! Laita osalistaa niin saa kopsata

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Aika arvokas tuo Makwa, katselin Rosen Tusker II keulaa mutta eivät ilmoita mitään mittoja, hinnan kyllä! Kysymällä se tietty varmaan selviäis mutta eipä tässä kiirettä ole tuota päivittää.

----------


## PaH

Makwasta tai tuskerista ei kokemusta, mut noita käypäsiä hiilarikeuloja on enemmänkin.
Fatbäkin Corvus 
Carverin O´Beast 
Sarman Hoboy 
MRP_n Fatfork

MRP:tä lukuunottamatta kokemusta on noista kaikista (+ parista muusta joita ei enää uutena saa) ja kevennykseen + ohjauksen tarkkuuden parannukseen kelpaa noi kaikki. Corvusta ja O`beastia suositan noista, Corvus on kovempi ja O´beast löysempi, muttei letku sekään. Hoboy oli mulle liika kova. MRP:tä taas kanukkituttu kehu ja se on ajanu noita kaikkia. Paljon.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Eikö ainakin Sarma ollut pari senttiä lyhyempi kuin alkuperäinen? Siitä oli vaan juttua jossain säikeessä että se on aika paljon?

----------


## PaH

^ en tiedä enkö viitti selvittää mikä farleyn orkkiskeulan ac-mitta on, mut arvaan et 480-490mm?

Kumien korkeudet vaihtelee ja muutujia keulakulmaan on jokusen monta, mut tiukempi / jyrkempi keulakulma ei ainakaan ajo-ominaisuuksia huononna - yks oikea ajomies kevaralta ajaa farleyllä jossa on keulan ac on ~ 442mm ja harva pysyy kannassa - vahvasti oon sitä mieltä et sentti-pari heittoa ac-mitassa tai 10mm rakessa ei oo game_stoppereita; hiukka muutosta ohjaamon geometriaan ja hieman enempi kuskin ajotapaan kompensoi nuo muutokset helposti.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Juu, en minäkään ihan millin tarkuudella ac-mittaa ole mitannut mutta jotakuinkin 490mm se on ja kaikki nuo muut on enempi tai vähempi alle tuon mutta hyvä jos ei ole niin millilleen tuon kanssa.

----------


## a-o

Farley 8:aan tuli vaihdettua uusi ketju. Alkuperäisellä ajettu n. 1200km / 100h ja ketjumitta sujahti sujuvasti läpi ketjun, eli venymää oli n. 1%. Onneksi vaihteisto vielä tuntui pelittävän uudella ketjulla, eli ei tarvinnut alkaa uusimaan kallista pakkaa.

Pyörä on toiminut mukavasti. Jossain vaiheessa ongelmana oli vaihteiden huono toiminta/jäätyminen pakkasella, mutta ongelma helpottui kun oikaisin hieman vaihdevaijerin kulkua. Kasissa vaihdevaijeri kulkee ilman kuorta rungon sisällä ja yksi nippuside oli kiristetty siten, että vaijerinkuori teki liian äkkinäisen mutkan.

Toinen ilmennyt ongelma on jarruissa. Levin huipulta tamppaamatonta laskettelurinnettä laskeminen oli sen verran vauhdikasta, että tuli jarruteltua takajarrulla niin kovasti, että se jäätyi ja meni tunnottomaksi. Nyttemmin jarru tuntuu jäävän laahaamaan aika herkästi, pitänee vähän päästää nestettä vähemmäksi ja katsoa alkaako toimimaan.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Tuota eikös jarrut pikkemminkin kuumene jarruttaessa eikä jäädy? Olisko voinut jopa kiehua jos mäkeä on lasketeltu vauhdikkaasti ja tästä aiheutunut jotain häikkää esim ilmaa järjestelmään tai sitten sinne on kondensoitunut vettä?

----------


## a-o

> Tuota eikös jarrut pikkemminkin kuumene jarruttaessa eikä jäädy? Olisko voinut jopa kiehua jos mäkeä on lasketeltu vauhdikkaasti ja tästä aiheutunut jotain häikkää esim ilmaa järjestelmään tai sitten sinne on kondensoitunut vettä?



No näinhän siinä on varmaan käynyt. Ajattelin, että jarru kuumeni ja sulatti pöllyävän puuterilumen, joka sitten jääty jarrukenkään tms...

Tuo kondensiokin on ehkä mahdollinen, kun tulee säilytettyä pyörää sisällä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Sillai kyllä on jäätynyt hetkellisesti itsellänikin että puuterilumi on tosiaan kerääntynyt satulan päälle ja normi polkuajelussakin levyt senverta lämpiää että lumi sulaa, sitten kun pysähtyy hetkeksi niin vesi jäätyy levyn pintaan ja jarrut hetken poissa. Onhan se mahdollista kovalla pakkasella että sulle on käynyt jost noin eli viima jäädyttänyt levyn ja ajaessa sitten jäässä?
Varsinkin takasatula on semmoisessa asennossa että kerää herkästi lunta päällensä ja siitä sitten sulaa ja valuu palojen väliin ja levylle.

----------


## a-o

No ohan se Farley nopea:

----------


## zipo

Tai sitten ihan koirankusetus väline.
[img][/img]

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Pyörässä ja koirassa on kyllä jotain samaa jyhkeää yrmeyttä, hyvällä tavalla!

----------


## rjrm

Jos jarrunesteen (öljy) seassa on vesikuplia, voisi kuvitella,  että laskettelurinnettä laskettaessa vesi laajenee ja jartupalat ottavat tuntumaa ihan itsestään. Periaatteessa vesi ei sekoitu öljyyn vaan kiehahtaa siellä alhaalla jarrusatulassa. Laajenee ja jarruttaa itsestään. En osaa sanoa palautuuko tilanne normaaliksi...Jotain tämmöistä uumoilen tapahtuneen.

----------


## Antza44

Eilen viimeksi SLX taka jarrunsatulan päälle kasaantui puuteri lunta. Tämä aiheuttaa tunteen, että kahva on tiukempi, kun puristaa normaalia kovempaa jarru pitää kyllä, mutta normi voimalla yllättää pitämättömyydellään. Suunnittelin jo muovista taivuttaa kopan satulan päälle kokeeksi estämään lumen pääsyä.

----------


## zipo

> ^Pyörässä ja koirassa on kyllä jotain samaa jyhkeää yrmeyttä, hyvällä tavalla!



Vuosi sitten ....eri trekki ja koirakin oli pienempi
[img][/img]

----------


## a-o

^no onko tuo trekki sitte vastaavasti kutistunut? Vai vääristääkö kuva?

----------


## zipo

Koko vaihtui L:stä S:ään viime syksynä.

----------


## T_2

> Suunnittelin jo muovista taivuttaa kopan satulan päälle kokeeksi estämään lumen pääsyä.



Tämä toimii kuran ja lumen kanssa. Pala muovikalvoa ja kaksi palaa kaksipuoleista teippiä. Joillain runko/jarrukomboilla lähes ehdoton.

----------


## zipo

Travis Brown:http://www.meriwethercycles.com/2015...tbikes-and-29/

----------


## haedon

> No ohan se Farley nopea...



Höh, hyvien pyörien haaskausta ajaa jotain tasaista rinkulaa, jossa ainut haaste on loska mutkassa :Sekaisin: .

----------


## Jha

Moro! Onko kukaan värkänny blutoa kutosen keulalle?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

En tiedä Suomesta mutta tuolla mtbr forumilla useampikin on laittanut. Jos bluto kiinostaa niin nimimerkki sixsixone saattaisi luopua omastaan...

----------


## Jha

Kiitti vinkistä  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

Näkyy Farley 6:n ohjehinta nousseen 100eur ja Farley 8:n 200eur. 

Nyt on ilmeisesti myyjän markkinat :Hymy:

----------


## fob

> Näkyy Farley 6:n ohjehinta nousseen 100eur ja Farley 8:n 200eur. 
> 
> Nyt on ilmeisesti myyjän markkinat



Saattaa heikentyneellä eurolla olla jotain vaikutusta hintoihin.

----------


## VilleW

Tyhmä kysymys mutta mitä nämä on? Ostin syksyllä Farley 6:n ja mukana tuli pussillinen pinnaheijastimia sekä tällaisia.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Farley kesäkunnossa 11.8kg Kehtaako tuota läskiksi enää sanoa..

M-Carbonia(Nextie) kehissä ja kuningas ladan keula :Hymy:

----------


## heikkivierela

No on ihana!

----------


## svheebo

^^Kevyeksi menee. Tutun näköistä maisemaa kuvissa.

----------


## a-o

No nyt on Shikaanilla hieno pyörä! Miltä keula tuntuu ajossa?

----------


## Antza44

Paljoko ladan keula painoi? Mikä napa 150mm?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Keulasta oikein mitään osaa sanoa kun oli niin lyhyt testilenkki, omituista selfsteeringiä tuntui mutta syy oli todennäköisesti liian matalissa paineissa(0,35) kun paineet hieman falskas ja etujarru hiukan laahas, vaati uuden keskityksen niin rupesi rullaamaan. 
Keula paino ennen putken katkaisua 670gr ja siinä oli pitkä putki, olisko 20gr vielä pudonnut. Napa on Salsan 150mm

Pyörä kyllä tuntui kokonaisuutena kevyeltä ja vastasi "kaasuun" herkästi!

----------


## zipo

Oho,sävyteipit laitettu keulaan.Toi vasen grippi ja etujarruletku.....

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

No juu, myönnetään että jarruletku unohtui kiinnittää keulaan ja grippi ei ole ihan pohjassa.. korjataan.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Nyt on toinen vähän pidempi lenkki ajettu, paineet edessä 0,5 ja takana 0,6, kyllä rullas mukavasti! Keulasta en muuta osaa sanoa kuin kevyeltä tuntuu, olosuhteet on niin paljon muuttunut siitä kun aikaisemmalla setupilla olen ajanut että vaikea verrata muutenkaan.

Nuo kehät on kyllä varmasti se mikä pyörässä eniten tuntuu erilaiselta aikaisempaan verrattuna, pyörä tuntuu liikkuvan selvästi kevyemmin!

----------


## Tommi_

Tänne tupsahti tänään Farley kutonen. Kiitos Pyörä-Suvala

----------


## VilleW

> Tänne tupsahti tänään Farley kutonen. Kiitos Pyörä-Suvala



Hyvä valinta. Mulla ollut samanlainen syksystä ja hetkeäkään en ole katunut. Pitkätkin lenkit menee ongelmitta.

----------


## Jha

Mä hain kans syksyllä F6:n ja ihan loistava laite  :Hymy:  Fillarilla ajotunnit on kyllä triplaantunu mitä ikinä olen ajanu. Sait vielä pyörän parhaille keleille. Omaani päivitin 1x10 voimansiirron ja tuntuu vieläki mukavammalta. Ja helppo homma tehä tubelessit jos haluaa.

----------


## Pipo

Mietin tässä joskohan Farley tarvisi kevyemmät Schwalben 13f sisurit ja ilmeisesti ainakin osa on laittanut niiden kanssa jotain talkkia sinne sekaan.
Tähän mennessä en ole moista ainetta milloinkaan rengashommissa tarvinnut joten mietin että mikä siinä on se jutun juju ja onko ongelmia luvassa jos en sitä nytkään laita ?

----------


## petjala

^laita vaan se talkki. Ilman sitä se vääränkokoinen sisuri ei oikeen asetu sinne hyvin. Vaikka paikallisesta S-marketista tai melkein mistä vaan ruokakaupasta sitä saa. Löytyy samasta hyllystä kuin kaikki tuttipullot yms ja maksaa pari euroa purkki. Yleensä vaippahyllyn likellä.

----------


## Ski

Syötteen kansallispuisto Rytivaaran lato

----------


## JackOja

Eikö fiilistelyketjuun enää mahdu kuvia?

----------


## Ski



----------


## a-o

hmm, eli 27,5"

MTBR:n keskuteluissa mainittiin lisäksi Farley 7 




> The 7 is not there but its a 1x10, the new 4.7 tire, and a carbon fork. Will probably be more money than the 6.

----------


## Bässi

Paniikki paniikki, myykää 26" pois vielä kun voitte!
siirrettävä taka-akseli eli 26 ja 27.5" menee kummatkin. Ilmeisesti 27.5 on kuitenkin halkasijaltaan pienempi, kun kattelee akseleiden paikkoja, vaikee sanoa näistä kuvista Melko sekavaks nää rupee menemään  :Hymy:  ei haittaa.
sinkulointikin onnistuu tyylillä. Toivottavasti on hyvin suunniteltu tsysteemi.

----------


## Ski

Carbon mallin speksejä ....
Frame OCLV Mountain Carbon, E2 tapered head tube, internal derailleur & dropper post routing, Carbon Armour, PF121, 197mm Stranglehold adjustable thru-axle dropouts
Fork Bontrager Rigid Carbon, E2 tapered carbon steerer, 100mm suspension corrected, 15x150mm
Rear Shock Not Specified
Chainset Race Face Next SL
Chainrings 30T
Cassette SRAM XG-1175, 10-42, 11-Speed
Chain Device Not Specified
Bottom Bracket Not Specified
Chain SRAM PC 1130
Front Hub 150x15
Rear Hub 197x12
Front Derailleur N/A
Rear Derailleur SRAM X01, Type 2
Front Brake SRAM Guide RS hydraulic disc
Rear Brake SRAM Guide RS hydraulic disc
Brake Levers Not Specified
Pedals This bike does not come with pedals.
Handlebars Bontrager Race X Lite, OCLV Carbon, 31.8mm, 15mm rise
Stem Bontrager Race X Lite, 31.8mm, 7-degree
Headset FSA IS-2 Carbon, E2, sealed alloy cartridge
Grips ESI Chunky
Saddle Bontrager Montrose Pro, carbon rails
Seatpost Bontrager XXX, OCLV Carbon, 31.6mm, 5mm offset
Rims Trek Wamp Carbon Tubeless Ready, 80mm
Front Tyre Bontrager Hodag, Tubeless Ready, 120tpi, aramid bead, 27.5x3.8"
Rear Tyre Bontrager Hodag, Tubeless Ready, 120tpi, aramid bead, 27.5x3.8"
Shifters SRAM X1, 11-Speed
Extras Not Specified

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Trek lähtenyt näemmä ihan tosissaan fatbike kiimaan, mielenkiintoisia malleja kyllä ja nyt mahtuu leveämpikin gummi. Mitäs iloa tuosta uudesta 27.5 rengaskoosta on?

----------


## Jakke81

> Trek lähtenyt näemmä ihan tosissaan fatbike kiimaan, mielenkiintoisia malleja kyllä ja nyt mahtuu leveämpikin gummi. Mitäs iloa tuosta uudesta 27.5 rengaskoosta on?



Vähempi renkaita valittavaksi  :Vink:  eipähän mee pää sekasi mitä laittas millekki kelille ja pinnalle  :Hymy:

----------


## VSS

PressFit BB alu versiossakin, oliko pakko...

----------


## Patterson

Joo, tosiaan alkaa olla jo mielenkiintoisia vaihtehtoja. 27,5 fat voisi olla hyvä, jos polkee tuolla vaikka työmatkoja talvisin tai miksei ympärivuoden. Ei jää paljoa tilaa tuolla renkaalla ja Blutolla haarukan väliin.

----------


## Ski



----------


## VilleW

Kuuluukohan Farleyt tähän porukkaan... http://www.digitoday.fi/vimpaimet/20...in/20155025/66

Luulis että tuo avoin etulinkku tuntuis kuskille jotenkin ennen kuin kahva on levyn välissä.

----------


## Pipo

Oiskohan kellään tietoa paljonko on Farley kutosen kampien BCD ?
Ja minkä kokoinen eturatas olisi passeli sellaiseen hitaaseen kiiruhtamiseen. 32 kenties ?

----------


## zipo

104 bcd 4 bolt.
30 tai 32 ovat olleet suosituimmat vaihtoehdot 1x10 n/w tsydeemeissä.
2x10 Huom esim shimanon normi 4 bolt 104 bdc rattaat ei mene orkkiksien tilalle mikäli ei halua modata hieman.Truvativilla löytyy passeli jos RF:n tuoteitta löydy tms.

----------


## Pipo

Ok, Kiitos. Raceface NW näyttysi Bike Discountilla löytyvän 32 piikkisenä.
Tarviikohan tuossa vielä ketjua lyhentää vai meneekö alkuperäisella mitalla ?

----------


## zipo

Samanlainen modaus 36-> 32 modaus tehtiin kaverin Farleyhin. Ketjuja lyhennettiin mutta en muista kuinka monta lenkkiä.
Muista pikalukko jos orkkiksista ei moista löydy.
N/W Rattaita löytyy myös kotimaan kaupoista.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ei se ketjujen lyhentäminen mitenkään välttämätöntä ole, toimiihan sama ketju myös 2X10 pikku eturattaalla. Mulla oli Farleyssa 32t edessä ja hyvin pelas eikä juuri hakannut ketjut chainstayhin. Laitoin OneUp 40t laajennusrattaan takapakkaan ja orkkis ketju oli jo hiukan lyhyt, toimi kuitenkin vielä hyvin.

----------


## Pipo

Selviskö hommasta ihan fillarin perustyökaluilla ?
Kun pikaisesti eilen vilkaisin niin näytti että pulteilla olisi ollut jonkinmoinen vastakappale takana joka nyt ei ihan heti ollut tutun näköinen.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Tarkoitatko eturattaan kiinnitystä? muistaakseen ihan kuusiokolokannalla ovat, molemminpuolin.

Sulla on vissiin tarkoitus tehdä 1X10 ? Laittaisin kyllä max 30t rattaan eteen jos metsässä pääasiassa möyrit, tai sitten tämä http://absoluteblack.cc/oval-104bcd-chainring.html

----------


## Marsusram

Ehkä tuosta mutterinpitimestä oli kysymys:
http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~cqY8x0000001...104=STC-618415 
Mutteriholkkia voi tuolla pidätellä jos alkaa pyöriä tyhjää. Ruuvarilla tahtoo herkemmin lipsua.

----------


## Pipo

Jep. Molempiin kysymyksiin vastaus on kyllä.
Ovaali on kyllä mielenkiintoinen mutta ihan kokeilematta etukäteen en siihen uskalla lähteä.

Metsämöyrimistähän tuo ajelu on joten pitänee vielä arpoa 32 / 30 välillä.

----------


## tinke77

Täältä ääni kolmekymppiselle. Itselle sopii ainakin hyvin polku/metsä möyrintään, yhtään isompaa en laittaisi. Toki kuskeja ja mielipiteitä erilaisia...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Missäpäin Pipo ajelee? Mulla on Farleyssä 32t ovaali jos haluat kokeilla pk-sudulla. Sanoisin että mettäpoluilla ei ole koskaan tullut käytettyä isoimpia vaihteita, siirtymillä harvoin.

----------


## Pipo

Oulun lakeuksilla veivataan. Eiköhän tuolla 32 täällä pärjää.

----------


## Pipo

Aloittelin valmistelemaan operaatiota huomasin että ujuttamalla ei isompi ratas tuolta oikein tule pois.
Eneen kuin hajotan jotain niin kysynkin että Ilmeisesti vaatisi kammen irrotuksen mutta kuinkahan se mahtaa tapahtua tässä systeemissä ?

----------


## Ski

Onko sulla tuommonen:
http://www.raceface.com/instructions...ISIS_crank.pdf

----------


## Pipo

Jepjep. Kun tietäisikin. Race Face Ride sanoo Trekin sivut...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Muistaakseen kampi irtoaa kun tuon ison kuusiokolon avaa, voi toki olla tiukassa rihloilla mutta itse en tarvinnut mitään ulosvetäjää.

----------


## Marsusram

> Muistaakseen kampi irtoaa kun tuon ison kuusiokolon avaa, voi toki olla tiukassa rihloilla mutta itse en tarvinnut mitään ulosvetäjää.



Ridessä ei ole ulosvetävää pulttia, joten sen poiston jälkeen pitää toivoa että irtoaa nitkuttamalla tai etsiä ulosvetäjä.
Ulosvetävissä (Atlas, Turbine, Next) on pultin päällä isommalla kuusiokololla kiinnitetty kansi, jota vasten kiinnityspultti työntää kammen ulospäin.

----------


## Pipo

Nitkuttamalla ei kyllä irtoa. Onkohan tuohon olemassa joku ihan virallinen ulosvetäjä jolla homma voisi onnistua ?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mahtuukohan tälläisen http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/80300...taja-120x100mm käpälät kammen ja keskion väliin? Sitä ennen voi vaikka kokeilla lämmittää kampea akselin ympäriltä kuumailmapuhaltimella, tulen kanssa pitää olla varovaisempi. myös kumivasaraa voi varovaisesti tarjota kampeen.

----------


## Marsusram

> Nitkuttamalla ei kyllä irtoa. Onkohan tuohon olemassa joku ihan virallinen ulosvetäjä jolla homma voisi onnistua ?



Onhan noita, 
saldo nolla http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~VzPJx0000001...104=STC-623088
Onttoakselisissa, alkaen HT II kammista pitää olla leveämpi pää kuin tässä umpiakseliversiossa> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...r/rp-prod10181
Tämä leveämpi toimii: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...7/rp-prod38068
Onkohan näissä käännettävä pää, noin kapeana ei toimi? (Ellei laita 5-pennisen kokoista teräsprikkaa väliin)
http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38384...c-Kampityokalu
http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38384...m-Kampityokalu

----------


## Pipo

Homma hoitui. Iso Kiitos neuvoista ja linkeistä kaikille !

----------


## Fatbike

Apua kaivattaisiin - mistä olette hankkineet noita runkolaukkuja ja/tai taakkatelineitä eteen/taakse? Itseltani löytyy Farley 6, kokoa 15,5". Runkolaukun osalta olen alustavasti harkinnut Revelaten Ranger Frame Bag (Small) -mallia, mutta USA:sta tilaamalla sille tulee aikalailla hintaa.

----------


## Dalmore

> Apua kaivattaisiin - mistä olette hankkineet noita runkolaukkuja ja/tai taakkatelineitä eteen/taakse? Itseltani löytyy Farley 6, kokoa 15,5". Runkolaukun osalta olen alustavasti harkinnut Revelaten Ranger Frame Bag (Small) -mallia, mutta USA:sta tilaamalla sille tulee aikalailla hintaa.



Esim. Tuolta http://fatbikes.at/bike-packing/rahm...rame-bag-black
Tai tuolta http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/pr...dde2d4d05f0dad

----------


## Roces

Farley 6 tuli hommattua ja ekasta lenkistä lähtien vapaaratas naksui. Alle 150 kilsaa ajettuna ensihuoltoon ja toivottavasti vaihtuu koko vapaaratas. Muuten on kyllä mahtava peli. Huollon jälkeen alkaa tubelesskokeilut. Hodagit ei pidä kyl mudassa yhtään  :Hymy: , tuliki hommattua jo Natet ootteleen syksyä ja talvea. Läski määrää!

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hys hys, ei näissä mitään vikaa oo :Hymy:  Ei vaan hyvä että kerrotaan jos ongelmia on, viittaa kyllä valmistusvirheeseen jos heti on ruvennu oireileen.

----------


## a-o

Ne vapaarattaan tehdasvaseliinit oli aika jäykät. Ilmeni vedon hitaana kytkeytymisenä ja ajoittaisena lonksahduksena. Omassa Farley 8:ssa vaihdettiin rasvat ensihuollossa ja vaimon Farley 6:een pitäisi tehdä sama operaatio.

Mun toisessa fatbikessä on Salsan takanapa ja siinä on samanlaiset ongelmat, eli varmaan pitää sekin käyttää auki.

----------


## Roces

Viimeisimmällä lenkillä vapaaratas jotenki jämähti, alkoi naksumaan ja ketju rupesi hakkaamaan takahaarukkaan, vaikka en edes liikuttanut kampia. Eiköhä se huollolla parane ja sit mennään taas. Oli kyl jännät paikat ekalla lenkillä, kun on keskellä metsää ja pyörä alkaa temppuilemaan. Tietenkin piti heti kärkeen vetää 100 kilsan lenkki (Mäntyharju-Repovesi-Kouvola), niin siinähän ne ominaisuudet hyvin tulivat esille  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

^Tuo tarkoittaa sitä, että vapaaratas jumittaa syystä tai toisesta, kun sen pitäisi antaa vapaa rullausta.

----------


## Arttuwer

Onko kukaan kokeillut mahtuuko Farley 8 esim BFL taakse? Eteen mahtuu varmaan mitä vaan, mutta taakse....
Kiinnostaisi toi F8, mutta pitäis saada isommat kumit alle.

----------


## anttif79

Onko kellään kokemusta 29+ pyöristä? Trekiltä olisi tarjolla Stache 9+ 
Mut jos ostaajo normi maasturin niin onko 3" kumilla mtään järkeä ajaa,kunvoi ottaa sitten ian oikean läkin?

Noi Stache on aika rapeesti hinnoiteltu.

----------


## a-o

> Onko kukaan kokeillut mahtuuko Farley 8 esim BFL taakse? Eteen mahtuu varmaan mitä vaan, mutta taakse....
> Kiinnostaisi toi F8, mutta pitäis saada isommat kumit alle.



Yritin viime talvena laittaa 45nrth Dillinger 5 (D5) renkaan Farleyhyn taakse, mutta ei se sopinut pyörimään kovin pitkään. MTBR:n keskustelussa renkaan leveyksistä on mainittu D5:n leveydeksi 80mm vanteella 104mm ja BFL:n leveydeksi 105-107mm. Tämän perusteella väittäisin, että voi tehdä tiukkaa.

Olikohan kuitenkin niin, että *ski* on ajellut Farleyllä BFL edessä ja takana?

Jos haluat paksummat renkaat ja Trekin, niin odottele hetki ja osta 2016 vuosimallia. Tosin silloin joudut tyytymään jäykkään keulaan.

----------


## Ski

> Yritin viime talvena laittaa 45nrth Dillinger 5 (D5) renkaan Farleyhyn taakse, mutta ei se sopinut pyörimään kovin pitkään. MTBR:n keskustelussa renkaan leveyksistä on mainittu D5:n leveydeksi 80mm vanteella 104mm ja BFL:n leveydeksi 105-107mm. Tämän perusteella väittäisin, että voi tehdä tiukkaa.
> 
> Olikohan kuitenkin niin, että *ski* on ajellut Farleyllä BFL edessä ja takana?
> 
> Jos haluat paksummat renkaat ja Trekin, niin odottele hetki ja osta 2016 vuosimallia. Tosin silloin joudut tyytymään jäykkään keulaan.



Ou jee Farley Davidson The Original on BFL kesät talvet edessä ja takana paitti kesän raastavissa käsittämättömän kovissa verenmakusuussa vedettävissä nautintokaukana kisoissa on alla Bontrager Hodag Holymotherfakör 0.8 baarin sementtitubelesspaineilla  :Hymy:

----------


## irraH

Nyt olisi tarjolla 17.5" F6, mutta hieman arveluttaa onko tällaiselle tapille (174cm) liian iso? 
Nyt testissä on 15.5 ja ihan ok tuntuinen. Tietty tuossa stemmissä on hieman varaa lyhentää, mutta meneekö ohjaus liian nopeaksi?

----------


## Pipo

Minusta 17.5 on sulle juuri sopiva koko. Tuskin edes stemmiä tarvii lyhentää kun olet tottunut pyörään. Eikä ohjaus siitä kärsi jos stemmiä lyhennätkin.

----------


## VilleW

Olen kans 175cm ja tuo 17,5'' F6 on just hyvä.

----------


## Arttuwer

Ootteko tehnyt F6:een tublesit teipillä vai halkaistulla sisurilla? Onko sen vanteet muuten hyvät tubleksien tekoon? Oon tehnyt aikoinani Surlyn Clownshoe vanteisiin halkaistulla sisurilla ja se oli helppo ja toimiva.

----------


## a-o

> Ootteko tehnyt F6:een tublesit teipillä vai halkaistulla sisurilla? Onko sen vanteet muuten hyvät tubleksien tekoon? Oon tehnyt aikoinani Surlyn Clownshoe vanteisiin halkaistulla sisurilla ja se oli helppo ja toimiva.




Ehdottomasti teipillä. Vanteessa on renkaan reunalle hylly ja ura (lisensoitu NoTubesilta). Halkaistu sisuri ei sovi renkaan ja vanteen väliin.

Itse poistin vannenauhan, laitoin "koristejeesusteipin" reikien päälle ja koristeteipin liiman päälle suojaksi saman levyisen (50mm) kirkkaan pakkausteipin. Tähän päälle leveää gorillateippiä siten, että teippi loppuu vanteessa olevan hyllyn reunaan.

----------


## Antza44

> Nyt olisi tarjolla 17.5" F6, mutta hieman arveluttaa onko tällaiselle tapille (174cm) liian iso? 
> Nyt testissä on 15.5 ja ihan ok tuntuinen. Tietty tuossa stemmissä on hieman varaa lyhentää, mutta meneekö ohjaus liian nopeaksi?



Jos olet 15,5 todennut hyväksi älä ainakaan testaamatta ota isompaa pelkästään muiden tuntemuksien mukaan. On nää koko mieltymykset sen verran yksilöllisiä. Läskissä ei ohjaus nopeudu liikaa lyhyellä stemmillä, niin kuin jossain XC pyörässä. Läskin stemmi pitää olla alle 60mm tai 60mm imo. Tietysti ohjaukseen vaikuttaa rengas/vanne kombo ja keulakulma, mutta noin yleisesti.

----------


## Arttuwer

> Ehdottomasti teipillä. Vanteessa on renkaan reunalle hylly ja ura (lisensoitu NoTubesilta). Halkaistu sisuri ei sovi renkaan ja vanteen väliin.
> 
> Itse poistin vannenauhan, laitoin "koristejeesusteipin" reikien päälle ja koristeteipin liiman päälle suojaksi saman levyisen (50mm) kirkkaan pakkausteipin. Tähän päälle leveää gorillateippiä siten, että teippi loppuu vanteessa olevan hyllyn reunaan.



Kiitos vastauksesta! Tarkoitus olis tehä F6:sta sellanen joka paikan maastopyörä! En osaa ajaa normikokoisilla maastorenkailla kovaa, mutta läskirenkailla jotenkin se onnistuu. Ja pyörästähän tehtäisiin heti perinteinen 1x10.  :Vink:

----------


## Pipo

Oiskohan tuossa 2016 Farleyn geometrian tiedot. Pientä säätöä näyttäisi olevan.

http://bikemtb.net/wp-content/upload...-Geometrie.jpg

----------


## a-o

Onko kukaan laittanut farleyhyn 120mm blutoa? Toimiiko?  
Farley 8:ssa on 100mm, mutta kun sag on yli 15% ohjaus muuttuu kulmikkaaksi?!? 

Näyttää muuten tuon ylläolevan geometriataulukon mukaan keulakulma muuttuneen 2016 malliin 1    asteen loivemmaksi.

Lähetetty minun LT25i laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pipo

Edelleen Farleystä uupuu harmittavasti 18.5 runko. Noiden 17.5 ja 19.5 väli on melkein 4 cm vaakaputken mitassa ja se on kyllä aika paljon.

----------


## jarit

> Edelleen Farleystä uupuu harmittavasti 18.5 runko. Noiden 17.5 ja 19.5 väli on melkein 4 cm vaakaputken mitassa ja se on kyllä aika paljon.



Kieltämättä ero on iso, mutta toisaalta läskin mitoitus ei taida olla ihan yhtä tarkkaa kuin maantiepyörän. Olen 180/87cm ja kävin tänään koeajamassa 17,5" F6:sen.
Mun mielestä se oli aika hyvän kokoinen kun veti satulan taka-asentoon, (kenties hieman enemmän saisi olla setbackiä tolpassa pitkäjalkaiselle) mutta pidänkin hieman pienehköistä rungoista.

----------


## Antza44

^Kyllä se läskikin pitää sopiva olla, mistähän tuollainen viisaus kumpuaa? Minä olen 182/85 (edit. 182/87.5) ja uskon että minulla loppuu 400 tolpalla vara 17,5" ja Reach liian lyhyt ja seuraava on iso. No joo molemmilla voi toki ajaa, mutta imo ei minun mieltymyksiin oikean kokoisia. ihan samalla tapaa sitä läskin/ maasturin ohjaamoa muokataan sopivaksi, kun maantiepyörän.

----------


## ealex

> ^Kyllä se läskikin pitää sopiva olla, mistähän tuollainen viisaus kumpuaa? Minä olen 182/85 ja uskon että minulla loppuu 400 tolpalla vara 17,5" ja Reach liian lyhyt ja seuraava on iso.



Väittäisin, että esim minun 400mm tolppa asettuu n. numerolle 6 (asteikko 1-10), eli vähän yli puolenväliin 41,9cm seat tubella ja 85cm inseamilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

^Niinpä juuri kukin tyylillään. Minun polvet ei tykkää, että satula on alhaalla. Mieltymys/fyysiset ominaisuudet vaikuttaa satulan etu/taka asentookin, mikä myös vaikuttaa korkoon. 
Minulla M Muklukissa 43.2mm seat tube 400 tolpalla ja siitä jäljellä 8mm sakkoviivaan :Hymy: . Kaveri minua huomattavasti pidempänä ajelee M kokoisella Feltillä ja satula varmaan liki 10cm alempana, kuin minulla ja hyvin näyttää kulkevan. Minä en sillä kyllä osaa polkea, kuin putkelta :Leveä hymy: .
Olenkin yrittänyt tuoda esille, että jos koe-ajaa jotain kokoa ja se tuntuu olevan, kuin nenäpäähän. Kannattaa jättää muiden koko mieltymykset ja suositukset omaan arvoonsa, se on sitten toinen juttu, jos koe-ajamatta pitää ostaa.

Omistin myös L Kokoisen Muklukin ja tämä M koko imo parempi kieltymyksiini, koska on kettärämpi vakauden liikaa kärsimättä.

----------


## Miekkari

Mukava pyörä tämä farley8. Tuntui kuin kotiinsa ois menny.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Onneksi olkoon!  :Hymy:

----------


## ealex

> ^Niinpä juuri kukin tyylillään. Minun polvet ei tykkää, että satula on alhaalla.



Eivät tykkää minunkaan polvet, minullakin satula on erittäin korkealla maastopyöräksi.

Tuo ylhäällä oleva antaa n. 90cm polkimen ala-asennosta satulan päälle tolpan kohdalla. Tunen erittäin matala satula on itselläni käytössä. Pitäisi olla riittävästi 85 inseamilla?





> Minulla M Muklukissa 43.2mm seat tube 400 tolpalla ja siitä jäljellä 8mm sakkoviivaan.



Olisiko yksinkertaisesti sakkoviiva korkeammalla sinun satulatolpalla, kuin minun satulatolpalla? Minun satulatolpalla ja erittäin matalallakin penkillä tuo tekisi yli 95cm polkimen ala-asennosta satulan päälle.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Antza44

^Noin 92.5mm antoin kampi suoraan alas XT lukkopolkimen tasaisesta kohdasta tolpan kohdalle satulan päälle. 10cm on sakko viiva. Minulla satula ei ole vatupassissa. Perä on ylempänä.

Pituutenikin oli kasvanut 2cm intistä 15v aikana :Sekaisin: , kun hoitsu tuossa taannoin mittas. Joten, mittasin piruuttani inseäminkin uusiksi vatupassin avustusella 87,5cm oli tulos. Pyöräkaveri aikoinaan mittas tuon 85cm jollain raamatulla oli sekin niin ylhäällä, kuin meni ja useampi otanta otettiin, mutta tuon ohuemman vatupassin saa näköjään survottua aika reilusti ylemmäs. Tuntuu tuo inseamin mittaus heittävän aika herkästi ja saattoi heittää nytkin kiitos toosi innokkaan avustajan :Irvistys: . Tuo selittää hyvinkin tuota aihetta.

No joo pointti oli kuitenkin, että pitää olla mieltymyksiin sopiva runkokoko ja se ei selviä, kuin ajamalla ja Farleyn 17.5" ja 19.5" välikoko olisi juuri sopiva minulle.

----------


## TeeHoo

Osaiskohan joku sanoa mikä on farleyssa q factori?, siis niissä jossa on takanapa 170 tai 177 milliä leveä? Itseäkin on alkanut fatbike kiinnostaa mutta ei ole uskaltanut hommata kun polvi on superherkkä kampien muutokselle. Ilmeisesti Farley:hin olis mahdollista saada suht normi q faqtori ?

----------


## zipo

200mm ja 201 mm http://raceface.com/comp/pdf/FatBike-CrankSetup-Chainline.pdf

Sram x11 sivu 34   https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign....etrain_ffs.pdf

----------


## TeeHoo

Kiitos, tuo olikin mielenkiintoinen ja tarkka dokumentti. Tuosta dokusta innostuneena googlailin sramin kampia ja löysin siitä tälläisen vanhemman version: https://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/gen_0000000004214_rev_a_x0_x9_x7_x5_frame_fit_spec  ifications_0.pdf   . Sivulla 21 on X9:sin fatbike kampi jossa q factori on 179.5mm, ja vetopuolen kampi on 15mm lähempänä keskilinjaa kuin x11 kammissa. Löytyyköhän farleystä tuota 15mm:iä tilaa vetopuolelta?

----------


## TeeHoo

katsoimpa vielä "väsyneemmillä" silmillä ylläolevia pdf:iä ja mainitsemani X9:sin kampien 179.5mm q factori sivulla 21 ei voi pitää paikkaansa. Kampien sisäreunaan mitta on jo 2xW4=176mm, ja siitä jää kammen paksuudeksi kahteen kampeen 3.5mm. Eli vajaa kaksi millä per kampi.... Eipä tästä sen enempää. Hyviä ajeluja kaikille!, saa nähdä miten kuume tästä vielä talvea kohti kehittyy  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> No joo pointti oli kuitenkin, että pitää olla mieltymyksiin sopiva runkokoko ja se ei selviä, kuin ajamalla ja Farleyn 17.5" ja 19.5" välikoko olisi juuri sopiva minulle.



Farleyn 19,5" rungossa lukee,  että effective 18,5" eli sehän on silloin juuri sopiva  :Hymy: 



Lähetetty minun LT25i laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

^Noo tarkoitin lähinnä Reach ja efektiivistä vaakaputkea. Satulaputken mitta on sinänsä sama kunhan riittää. No enpä nyt kyllä ole Farleytä ostamassakaa, kunhan otin kantaa tuohon koon hyppäämiseen :Nolous: .

----------


## Ettan

Uudet Farley:t on tullut Trekin sivuille. En vaan ymmärrä tota 27,5" läskirengasta noissa kalliimmissa malleissa.
http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes.../trail/farley/

----------


## Dalmore

9.6:sta saattaisin jopa harkita, mutta en missään nimessä noilla 27,5 kiekoilla. Jos saisi 26 kiekoilla niin osta napin paino olisi lähellä. En kaipaa lisää haasteita rengas speksailuuni, jo noiden 26 renkaiden saatavuus on riittävä haaste.

----------


## Ettan

Tämä kun tulis niin tilaisin heti!!
http://www.trekbikes.com/int/en/bike...rley/farley_7/

----------


## Pipo

Minkähän kokoinen " seat clamp " Farley kutoseen pitää olla ?
Ja onkohan nuo kuusiokololukitteiset yhtään parempia kuin pikalukitteiset mallit ?

Jos kokemusta kertynyt jostain hyvästä vaihtoehdosta niin kerro ihmeessä. Kiitos.

----------


## arctic biker

Molemmilla tavoin tolppa pysyy paikallaan, ainakin yleensä! Jos nyt lenkillä haluaa syystä tai toisesta satulan korkeutta säätää niin pikalukollinen on silloin kätevä. On vaan Suomen alamäet sen verta lyhkäisiä että harvapa viitsinee joka nyppylän päällä penkkiä  laskea... Saan metrin päässä sitten ruuvaat ylemmäksi.

----------


## Pipo

Säätötarvetta ei ole mutta ajattelin josko noissa joku toinen olisi parempi kuin alkuperäinen kun sen verran tuntuu kuitenkin penkki lipsuvan alaspäin että puolen tunnin välein joutuu nostelemaan. Kitkatahnalla pysyy kyllä paremmin ylhäällä mutta kitinä on silloin semmoinen että mieluummin noista valitsee sitten vähän lipsuvankin tolpan.

----------


## Roces

> Farley 6 tuli hommattua ja ekasta lenkistä lähtien vapaaratas naksui. Alle 150 kilsaa ajettuna ensihuoltoon ja toivottavasti vaihtuu koko vapaaratas. Muuten on kyllä mahtava peli. Huollon jälkeen alkaa tubelesskokeilut. Hodagit ei pidä kyl mudassa yhtään , tuliki hommattua jo Natet ootteleen syksyä ja talvea. Läski määrää!



Vaihdettu vapaaratas levisi tänään noin 200-300 kilsaa ajettuna. Ei helvetti. Kello 17 lenkillä tuli totaalinen stoppi. Kammet pyörii  itsestään eteenpäin pyörien pyöriessä ja kammet eivät liiku kunnolla taaksepäin. Palautuvat alkuperäiseen asentoon, jos niitä yrittää pyörittää. Hyvä ajoitus just ennen Tahkoa ja meikällä vielä edessä yövuoro. No soitto pyöräliikkeeseen oisko mitään tehtävissä. Erittäin ystävällisesti siellä jäätiin oottamaan putiikin sulkeuduttuakin viel meikää. No äkkiäkös reilu sata kilsaa ajelee. Pyörä pakuun ja menoksi. Klo 18.35 pyörä korjaustelineeseen. Klo 19.15 uusi vapaaratas paikallaan ja kaupan päälle vaihteet säädetty ja etuvaihtajan vaijeri vaihdettu. Tämän vuoksi pyörät ostetaan kivijalasta. Asiakaspalvelun takia. Kiitos Lundberg- jälleen kerran.

Vapaarattaan kolmesta kynnestä yhdessä oli havaittavissa pieni murtuma ja kulumaa. Toimi paljon hitaammin ja jähmeämmin kuin kaksi muuta. Toivottavasti kolmas kerta kestäisi öh paremmin...

----------


## Ski

Kuulemma joku ajo Farleyn Tahko MTB 60km Fatbike sarjan voittoon mutaisessa kelissä  :Hymy:  
Pyörästä bongattu MCarbon takavanne ooh

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

No mutta onnea!

----------


## a-o

Grande Ski! 

Farley oikea valinta eilisen reitille!

----------


## savierk

Onko Farley 8:ssa 170/12 vai 177/12 perä? Trekin sivujen mukaan 170/12. "Standardihan" menee 177/12..

----------


## ealex

Tuo 27,5x3,8” 80mm vanteella kuulostaa todella mielenkiintoiselta. Tarkoittaa vaan minun tapauksessa vuosien odottelua, kunnes tälle rengaskoolle ilmestyy täysjoustorunkoja myynnin asti…  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Antza44

^esim. Vaikka siitä->http://salsacycles.com/bikes/bucksaw vai pitääkö olla Trek? Ymmärtääkseni Trekin tuleva 27,5x3.8" vastaa kumin ulkohalkaisijalta suurinpiirtein 26"x3.8" kumia.

----------


## zipo

En usko että BS  mahtuu pyörimään 27,5x3.8 rengas.
Maxx Huraxdax on .4.8" täpäri.

----------


## mutanaama

Mistä löytyy 27,5 läskingummia

----------


## Antza44

> En usko että BS  mahtuu pyörimään 27,5x3.8 rengas.
> Maxx Huraxdax on .4.8" täpäri.



No onko se uusi Trekin 27.5x3.8" rengas oikeasti korkeampi kokonaishalkaisijaltaan, kuin normi 26x3.8"? Kuvista ja tarinoista voi päätellä, että kyseessä on ns. matalaprofiilinen tuo uusi 27.5" Hodag? Onko Lundberin konkarit mitään huhuillut aiheesta?

----------


## zipo

Trek 2016 mallistossa kuitupöörissä  ja ainakin 3:lta kumivalmistajalta tulossa 27,5 x3.8/4" rengasta

----------


## Antza44

Jos ne 27.5x3.8" on oikeasti halkaisijaltaan isompia, ni eihän ne sit sovi Bucksaw:hin. 
edit. Siitähän ne faktat löytyi->http://issuu.com/pedroseq/docs/16tk-farleydealerinfo_au
Vastaa ulkohalkaisijaltaan Trekin uutta 26"x4.7 (765mm) ja 27.5x3.8" (764mm) ja Bud 762mm

----------


## zipo

> No onko se uusi Trekin 27.5x3.8" rengas oikeasti korkeampi kokonaishalkaisijaltaan, kuin normi 26x3.8"? Kuvista ja tarinoista voi päätellä, että kyseessä on ns. matalaprofiilinen tuo uusi 27.5" Hodag? Onko Lundberin konkarit mitään huhuillut aiheesta?



Lundberg konkarit?Nyt en hiffaa.
Mä ihmettelen että 27,5 fläsä renkaita verrataan 26x 3,8/4" kun se 1mm ulkomittaero on 4.8/5".
Siitä koripalloilmiöstä haluavat uudella renkaalla päästä eroon.

The outer diameter of 27.5×4 and 26×5 wheel system (wheel + tire) are  within a couple of millimeters of each other. A wider 26×5 wheel system  offers the most capability in loose terrain. The 27.5×4 wheel system  offers a faster solution great for groomed snow singletrack and dirt  trails.

Edit:http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb...models-27-5x4/
No worries Antza,näemmä löysit itsekin oikeat speksit.
Vain läppärillä osaan lisätä linkit. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zipo

Joku voisi kertoa mulle että käykö 2014/15 malliin passelit kammet myös leveyden puolesta myös 2016:een.
Joo laakerit vaihtuu pf:ään.Millaset noi RF:n aeffectit oikeesti on?
Trek: The new bike has moved to a 197 mm rear thru-axle while maintaining the  same Q-factor as the previous model that could only fit a 26×4 tire.

----------


## Antza44

^^Lundberg konkareilla viittasin teitin lähikauppaan, eikös siellä noi Trekin uutuudet ole melkein ekana potkittavana :Sekaisin: .

Nyt minäkin ymmärrän järjen, koska tuolla 27.5x4" saavutetaan oikeasti 26x4.8 halkasija. Sehän olis passeli vaikka Muklukin perään, kun 4.8"/4.6" saa taivutettu takapäätä putkelta ajettaessa, niin että 1x10 ottaa ketju kumekseen.

Kylse maar Budia oli ikävä, kun 4" Mammothia testasin edessä. Kyllä isompi halkaisijainen vaan menee hienomin pahoissa paikoissa. Eli tilausta on 27.5" ehkä imo. Toisaalta ison ilmatilan tarve kovakeulasessa kriteerinä kesällä, mutta joustokeulan kanssa ei niinkään. Takana kesällä itellä aika sama mikä pyörii, kun ajan suht kovalla paineella perää kuitenkin.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Aika moneen ajoon alkaa läskistä olla jos on tommoiset matalat 27.5" kiekot ja maun mukaan tarvittaessa joustokeula.  Ei tarvi montaa pyörää välttämättä olla tallissa.  Tietysti edellyttäen että 27.5" rengasvalikoima on hyvä.

----------


## zipo

> ^^Lundberg konkareilla viittasin teitin lähikauppaan, eikös siellä noi Trekin uutuudet ole melkein ekana potkittavana.
> 
> Nyt minäkin ymmärrän järjen, koska tuolla 27.5x4" saavutetaan oikeasti 26x4.8 halkasija. Sehän olis passeli vaikka Muklukin perään, kun 4.8"/4.6" saa taivutettu takapäätä putkelta ajettaessa, niin että 1x10 ottaa ketju kumekseen.
> 
> Kylse maar Budia oli ikävä, kun 4" Mammothia testasin edessä. Kyllä isompi halkaisijainen vaan menee hienomin pahoissa paikoissa. Eli tilausta on 27.5" ehkä imo. Toisaalta ison ilmatilan tarve kovakeulasessa kriteerinä kesällä, mutta joustokeulan kanssa ei niinkään. Takana kesällä itellä aika sama mikä pyörii, kun ajan suht kovalla paineella perää kuitenkin.



Trekit kotimaassa ekana livenä nähtävissä kotikylässä?Voi ollakin totta?En tiedä.
Dejavu,Konsesus saavutettu jo tokan GFBD:n aikana niin must have stongan kuin -eturenkaan suhteen. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Bässi

> Joku voisi kertoa mulle että käykö 2014/15 malliin passelit kammet myös leveyden puolesta myös 2016:een.
> Joo laakerit vaihtuu pf:ään.Millaset noi RF:n aeffectit oikeesti on?



Muutamia kuvia näkyny vasta ko. Kammista. 
Pedaaleissa aeffect ainakin sijottuu kesävyydessä atlaksen alapuolelle, eli meniskö alsa kammissa sitten näin...
Atlas>Aeffect>turbine
ja nykymuodin mukaan niihin ei saa bashringiä
http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb12382913/p5pb12382913.jpg

----------


## zipo

Tällänen kesäpöörä fläsän kaveriksi sitä kuitusta odotellessa.Mahtunee otsikon kategoriaan: and the rest.

----------


## PK1

^On se komia, herättää välitöntä pyöräkateutta!

----------


## Pipo

> Tällänen kesäpöörä fläsän kaveriksi sitä kuitusta odotellessa.Mahtunee otsikon kategoriaan: and the rest.



Heitähän fiiliksiä Stachesta kunhan kerkiät. Varsinkin vertailu esim. Läskiin kiinnostaisi kovasti.

----------


## Ski

Loistavaa Zipo !!! Ihan pieni kateus  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Hieman ajoa alla ja niitä fiiliksiä.
Tällä voi ajaa ns.täysii alamäkeen.Halppis Maniska  pelittää hyvin ja keulan kestävyys nähdään vasta tulevaisuudessa.
Stachella ei heitä OTB:ta jos osaa edes auttavasti ajaa maastossa.Vauhti on tämän vehkeen paras kaveri.Älä turhaan mene jarrulle,kevennät keulaa ja annat ison renkaan tehdä työnsä.
Siitähän sitä on maksettu ehkä aavistuksen korkeaa hintaa alumiini jäykkäperäksi sillä Stache on todella omanlaisensa eikä muuta vastaavanlaista ole osunut silmiin.

Ekalta lenkiltä jäi mieleen ajatus:"Tää on sellanen laite jolla mä haluun ajaa kaikkien esteiden yli"
Prkl.Miten voi olla  ettei rungossa ole iscg kiinnikkeitä tacolle tai että orkkis spideriin saa bashiä.
Detalji joka pilaa mielestäni 90% pyörän potentiaalista sillä 29+ suorastaan yllyttää  ajamaan ennen hankalia olevia spotteja niin ylös- kuin alaspäin.
Aivan varmasti kolahtaa köli kiinni jossakin vaiheessa kiveen tai tukkiin.Sitten harmittaa.

Chainstayhin laitoin oldschool diy suojan .Trekin orkkis härpäke ei juurikaan auttanut ketjujen aihettamaan räminään kivikkolaskuissa.Muutoin fillari on todella äänetön.
30 piikkinen ratas ei päästänyt ketjuja putoamaan kuskin ylenpalttisesta intoilusta huolimatta,pisteet N/W:lle.
En ole vieläkään mikään 1x jotain tsydeemien fani jotenkin ei osaa ja tuntuu että sopivaa välläriä saa hakea koko ajan.11v Sramin harvemmalle välitykselle pudotus naksu kerrallaan on ihan hanurista.Nii ja twoway release olisi kiva kun siihen on tottunut.Tyylin XTR.
Tähän fillariin ei sitten etuvaihtajaa saa millään konstilla kiinni,no big deal.Ajetaan fläsällä ne toisenlaiset lenkit.

Tubeless homma onnistuu kuin helposti ,mutta jatketaan renkaista  myöhemmin.
173cm 82kg.Stache kokoa virtual 18.5 actual 17.5.
Just hyvä 60mm stemmillä ja Thomsonin inline tolpallla.Penkki Bontyn Serano.


Läski vs 29+.Kumpi parempi.
Katotaan vuoden päästä koska meillä on 4 vuodenaikaa ja lukisa määrä säälmiöitä joita myös tansseiksi kutsutaan.

----------


## IncBuff

Jotenkin tuollainen Farley 5 himmeli alkanut kiinnostamaan. Tuostahan saisi voimansiirron ja jarrut päivittämällä ihan kelvollisen rakkineen. Maksaa vaan vähä liikaa osiinsa nähden ja ei saa postimyynnistä.

----------


## juho_u

Kertokaas farley konkarit, kannataako laittaa 9.6 tilaukseen. Yleensä läskipyörät on tuntuneet kankeelta panssarivaunulta. Viimeeksi ajoin on one:n läskillä ja ei sytyttänyt yhtään vs oma kuitunen bronson. Kuitenkin talvipyörä pitäisi ostaa. Tuo voisi olla nappivalinta, kun kuiturunko ja 27.5 kiekot (pitäisi olla samalla halkaisijalla kevyemmät vs 26x4.8). Lisäksi 11v sram, mikä on ehdoton maastokäyttöön. Luulisi kuitenkin kantavuuden riitävän talvipoluille?

Tuon koosta 19.5" se on 1.5cm pidempi kuin cruzi, mutta 50-60mm stemmillä pitäisi olla ok? Pituutta on 182cm jalkoja en oo mitannut.

Ps. Aika suuria eroja on tarjouksissa ollut (300€)

----------


## Ski

Mulla on 19.5 (actual 18,5) 
186 pitkäjalkanen.
Hyvä ajoasento, satulatolppa kohdassa 20 eli pikkasen ylemmäs sais vielä. 
Tilaa vaan. Hyvä se on. Oikeinkin hyvä.

----------


## a-o

Jos sitä Farley 9.6sta tekee mieli,  niin nyt se viimeistään kannattaa varata. Voivat olla aluksi vaikeita saada.

Edellisen malliin perustuen uskallan suositella! 

Lähetetty minun LT25i laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

Tällä viikolla tilauksessa jos tilaan.

----------


## Polun tukko

Noi pyörät tulee hollantiin n. 7.9

----------


## juho_u

> Jos sitä Farley 9.6sta tekee mieli,  niin nyt se viimeistään kannattaa varata. Voivat olla aluksi vaikeita saada.
> 
> Edellisen malliin perustuen uskallan suositella! 
> 
> Lähetetty minun LT25i laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tilattu, toivottavasti on hyvä peli.

----------


## Ski

Tuli toinen Farley taloon

----------


## zipo

^Kohta on shore rakennelmia piha täynnä ja nurmikonleikkuu turhuutta.Well done.

Mä odottelen hiilkuituversiota liveversiona,ei riitä rohkeus ostaa näkemättä.
Jos kaikki natsaa niin kesälomapöörän bashring ongelmaan saattaa löytyä ratkaisu....sit pääsee oikeesti rymyämään huoletta.

----------


## Ski

Grazie Zipo, näin juuri tulee käymään  :Hymy:

----------


## arkkimedes

Just joo, Poika kokeili Whitea ja halus omaksi. Siinä sitten ihmeissään mitä nyt, poika oli jo bongannut minulle farley 6 :sen ja ei muuta kuin hakemaan. Melkolailla eroa oli Whiteen kun kävin kokeilee tuolla maastossa. Oli oikeistaan hyvä kun poika nappas tuon Whiten niin sain Trekin vähän niinkuin huomaamatta :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Farleyllä SyöteMTB 60 ja 120km voitot. Ei se huono ole  :Hymy:  

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

Onnitelut,Hyvä pyörä, parempi mieli.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Onnitellut täältäkin Skiille, kova on mies ajamaan ja vielä läskillä joka on hidas kömpelö ja painava :Vink:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Farleyllä SyöteMTB 60 ja 120km voitot. Ei se huono ole



Ei, kyllä fillari on silloin oltava myös kunnollinen.  Mutta on kuskinkin oltava iskussa.  Onnittelut!

----------


## arkkimedes

Onneksi olkoon voitoista :Hymy:  Hyvät fiilikset minullakin kun valitsin trekin.

----------


## Grandi66

Onneks olkoon täältäkin

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Onnittelut!

Aavistukseni siitä, että läski on se Ainoa Oikea MAASTOpyörä, saa vahvistusta.

----------


## IncBuff

> Farleyllä SyöteMTB 60 ja 120km voitot. Ei se huono ole



Pyörä on varmasti hyvä, mutta miehet on superia. Isot onnittelut + syvä kumarrus ja hatunnosto.

----------


## Ski

Kiitos kaikille tosi paljon, 

ja Incbuff, hieno ajo sullakin 32km matkalla, onneksi olkoon !

----------


## Jii8

Klik

...And the rest -osastoa; 15.5" runko, stongaa kavennettu 25mm, vaihdettu lukkogripit ja satula vaihdettu kapeampaan malliin. 

Kuten aina ennenkin niin keulat ei oikein "tehdasasetuksilla" toimi kevyempien kuskien alla. Valmistajan suositus kuskin painon mukaan n. 40psi, alkuun oli käytössä 15psi paineet ja kun ei muutaman käyttötunnin jälkeen ollut havaittavissa yhtään herkempää toimintaa niin keula auki ja reilusti vaseliinia tiivisteisiin, ohuemmat öljyt vaimennuspuolelle (2.5wt) ja ilmajouseen 3cc 10wt öljyä, suositeltu määrä 5cc mutta kun kaikkea joustoa ei saatu käyttöön niin pihtailin hieman öljyn kanssa. Nyt irtoaa kaikki käytössä olevat millit joustoa ja paine nostettu 15->35psi. Vaimennusöljy hiukan liian ohutta, mutta jostain piti lähteä liikkeelle.

Tää tais tulla kotiin n. 3 vkoa sitten, sen jälkeen joustopyörä ei ole päässyt ulkoilemaan kuin kerran...

----------


## zipo

Ehdottomasti tubeless jos ei vielä ole
Meitsillä jäi fatbike lepäilemään,Trekin 29+:ssa on jotain ......

----------


## Polun tukko

Mä en kyllä ymmärrä tätä 27,5+ ja 29+ hommaa. Pikku lenkki ajettu 29+ enkä näe itselle tarpeelliseksi. 
Jokohan myyntimiehet tekisi fatbike+ jossa 7" renkaat 
Ei sillä. Hieno tuo trekki on.

----------


## juho_u

> Jokohan myyntimiehet tekisi fatbike+ jossa 7" renkaat



Oisko sit uusi alalaji, umpihankipyöräily. Kisata vois, vaikka miten pitkälle pääsee metrisessä hangessa, ylämäkeen :Cool:

----------


## Polun tukko

> Oisko sit uusi alalaji, umpihankipyöräily. Kisata vois, vaikka miten pitkälle pääsee metrisessä hangessa, ylämäkeen



Joo. Only in finland. 

Ja taas meille naurettas maailmalla.

----------


## Marsusram

> Trekki



Toi on komia peli. Suuri Manitu on päässyt hyvin tuuppaamaan 29+ ja 27.5+ keuloja OEM markkinoille.

----------


## Polun tukko

Eipä tullut purettaessa katsottua että kuuluuko vetopuolen kammen mennä AIVAN pohjaan asti farley8:ssa?
Ei mene vaikka kumivasaralla naputtelee.Jää noin 10mm menemättä,eli toppaa heti sen jälkeen kun laakeria varten oleva kiiltävä kohta on paikallaan.
Voin muistaa väärin mutta aivan kuin se olisi ollut pohjassa aiemmin?

----------


## a-o

> Eipä tullut purettaessa katsottua että kuuluuko vetopuolen kammen mennä AIVAN pohjaan asti farley8:ssa?
> Ei mene vaikka kumivasaralla naputtelee.Jää noin 10mm menemättä,eli toppaa heti sen jälkeen kun laakeria varten oleva kiiltävä kohta on paikallaan.
> Voin muistaa väärin mutta aivan kuin se olisi ollut pohjassa aiemmin?



Kyllä siihen taitaa väli jäädä.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Kyllä siihen taitaa väli jäädä.



Näin vähän arvelen itsekkin kun tuossa äsken tönärillä mittailin.

Nimim: En ota isoa lekaa käyttöön.

----------


## zipo

Onko toi jarruletku fiksusti?

----------


## juho_u

Ei tuo fiksu ole, mutta taitaa jokatapauksessa hangata runkoon. Positiivista on, että jossainpäin maailmaa tuollainen on jo toimituksessa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Rotkon Dudessa on ihan samanlainen vienti.

----------


## Mika K

Tuota tapaa on imho viime aikoina näkynyt hieman enemmän markkinoilla olevissa fillareissa. En tosin osaa sanoa suoralta kädeltä miksi ja ajatus ei kulje..  :Vink:

----------


## zipo

Letku vähän lyhyt?Kiinnike puuttuu?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Onko toi jarruletku fiksusti?



No ei ole.

----------


## a-o

> No ei ole.



Mutta kyllä se lienee noin suunniteltu. Trekin sivuilla kun katsoo uusien mallien kuvia, niin näyttäisi siltä, että hiilikuituhaarukassa olisi tuossa haarukan takapuolen keskikohdalla kiinnike jarruletkulle.

----------


## Polun tukko

Pitäisi livenä nähdä.Kuvien perustella näyttää kivasti hankaavan runkoon ja haarukkaan.Voin olla väärässä.

----------


## ealex

Heh, noinhan läskipyörissä etujarrun letkun vienti ollut alusta asti.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## a-o

> Heh, noinhan läskipyörissä etujarrun letkun vienti ollut alusta asti.



Tarkemmin kun ajattelin, niin taitaa omassakin ICT:ssa vaijeri mennä noin! :O

----------


## Solaris_83

Jokos porukat on päässeet testaamaan farley 5;sta maastossa ? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## a-o

> Jokos porukat on päässeet testaamaan farley 5;sta maastossa ? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Suvalassa semmoisen bongasin ja renkaat oli likaiset, eli ilmeisesti sitä sai testata!

----------


## Avokid

> Jokos porukat on päässeet testaamaan farley 5;sta maastossa ?



Tampereen Sportaxin mallia ei saanut viedä maastoon, mutta asfaltilla kurvaillessa kylläpä tuntui hienolta peliltä!
Eri tavalla leikkisä ja nopean oloinen kuin mitä muut (retki)läskit mitä olen kokeillut.

----------


## Solaris_83

pitääpä huomenna käydä suvalassa haaveilemassa ja kylmä tyypittämässä sopisko omalle vartalolle

----------


## Tctic

Tuo Farley 7 näyttää kyllä mielenkiintoiselta vaikka hinta onkin kova jäykästä alurunkoisesta läskistä.
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes...rley/farley_7/

----------


## IncBuff

Farley 7 ei vissiin koskea Suomea?

----------


## Tctic

No niinpä tietysti. Iso väli jää tuohon vitosen ja ysin väliin.

----------


## zander

Onkos jossakin tietoa mitä malleja tänne tulee?

----------


## IncBuff

Suomenkielisiltä sivuilta löytyy muut paitsi tuo 7 ja lasten 24. Oletan että ne on ne mallit mitä täällä myydään.

----------


## Anaxagore

Trekillä aikanaan maastopyöräilyn aloittaneena 15 vuotta sitten lämmittäisi ajatus hankkia Farley. 5 tai 7. Sopisi kivasti Madonen kanssa talliin.

----------


## Solaris_83

Eka lenkki ja piti fotoja ottaa  

Tykkään kyllä 5;sta vaikka lenkki oli lyhyt..
Kotivaaka näytti reilu12kg .. sisureita ei ole tossa enää. .

----------


## zander

Kysäisin yhdeltä jämyltä, niin heidän mukaan ei ole Seiska Euroopan tuontiohjelmassa. Oishan toi 9.6 suht kuumottava, vaikkakin hinnakas. Ei taida missään olla vielä ajokokemuksia? Katoaako noilla 27,5" kiekoilla läskin olemus, vai onko vain nopee  :Hymy:

----------


## juho_u

Minulla on 9.6 tilauksessa. Syys-lokakuun vaihteessa tulossa, voin laittaa sit kuvia, jos nätisti pyydetään. Ihan järkevään hintaan tuota saa...

Solariksellla on hieno rekki. Jos tuo painaa 2X10, alurungolla ja 4,7"renkailla 12kg, niin paljos 9,6 sit painaa, alle 11kg? :Cool:

----------


## IncBuff

Tuo on ilmeisesti kokoa pieni, mutta kevyt silti.

----------


## Solaris_83

Mun 5 on kokoa M ja tuntuu tosi hyvältä 179 cm kuskille, 165cmnais kuski tuumas että stemmi pikkusen liian pitkä kun se tykkää ajaa aika pystystä.

Painon mittarin sellasella vanhanlla viisari puntarilla joten se varmaan voi heittää ;-)

Litkut tosiaan renkaissa sisällä , alkuperäiset sisurit painoivat aika paljon.


Tosiaan hämää tuossa nuo renkaat että näyttää runko pieneltä. on aikaa kun viimeksi ajanut farley 6 M-koolla mutta tuo tuntuu vähän lyhyemmältä eli ajoasento ei ole tossa niin etukeno tai joku muu vaikuttaa tuntumaan.

Vaihteistovivut ja vaihtaminen ns.jämäkät jos vertaan stumpjumpperiin mutta kyllä asiallisesti toimii omasta mielestä,

Pakko sanoa että tuntui eilen pyöräily kivalta vaikka vain lyhyen lenkin ehti vaimon ajojen jälkeen itse sillä ajaa
ja on kyllä mahtava fiilis itsellä ajaa tuolla ja juuri sitä mitä hain, kiitos pyöräsuvalaan hienosta palvelusta pyörän kanssa!

----------


## Anaxagore

15kg painaa vakio Farley 5 ilman pedaaleja 17.5 -koossa.

----------


## IncBuff

Tuo onkin paljon uskottavampi lukema.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Onko Solaris päässyt kokeilemaan Barbegazeja märällä kalliolla tahi juurilla? Hodaggi toimi mielestäni hyvin märälläkin ja tuo on vissiin siitä lihotettu versio.

----------


## Solaris_83

Aika kuivaa ollut nyt Oulun seudulla mutta mutta kerran upposin askeleita myöten lälliin ja sinne jäi ☺ 

Juurakossa kyllä mennyt ja ei kyllä ole moitittavaa renkaissa eikä pyörässä kun paremmin ilman jalkakosketuksia päässyt pätkiä kuin täysjoustolla. Itse en helpolla renkaita vaihda. Edessä 0.35 ja takana 0.38 paineita digimittarin mukaan ja rullaa hyvin asfaltillakin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MarkkuHoo

Farley 5 haettu kotiin, ja heti tietty liikkeelle, keskeltä mettää vaan ja sit Kiviniemen hiekkarantaan tronanttisiin kuvauksiin! Superpositiivista, syytän Ski:tä kaikesta  :Vink:

----------


## Ski

Syytökset ilolla otettu vastaan  :Hymy: 
On se muuten komia tuo uus Farley 5 !
Meidän raitille on muuten loistava peli, kesät ja talvet , onneksi olkoon vielä !

----------


## Jakke81

Eilen oman uutukaisen (canyon) testilenkiltä palatessa havaitsen että naapuri oli käynyt suvalassa heräte ostoksilla. Tuommonen Farley 5 oli ilmestynyt sinnekkin, siinä sitten hetki potkittiin renkaita ja poristiin niitä näitä. Mielen kiintoisen näköinen uutuus tuo bontrageri:n rengas joka farley:ssä alla voisi syksyn mävö kelillä ja keväällä olla ihan kokeilemisen arvoinen, ei liian karkea nopeampaankin ajoon. Ainakin Hodag on osoittautunut erittäin hyväksi valinnaksi läskiin kapeana renkaana.
Nyt haetaan syksy tuntumaan jumbo jimeihin onko näistä mihinkään, ensi lenkille laskin ilman paineet liian mataliksi ja tuntui tahmaisilta.

----------


## Solaris_83

nyt on tullut 5:sella vedettyä kivikkoa ja juuri renkaat paukkuen että sai jo pelätä että hajoaako.. sellainen fiilis jäi että on mahtava peli ja täpärillä en pysty pitämään samaa vauhtia.
itsellä aika pienet paineet myös renkaissa mutta hyvin rullaa (litkutetut renkaat siis ilman sisureita)

niin joo, näyttihän tuo vaimokin läskillä tykkäävän ajaa kun eilen kävi pitemmän lenkin pyöräteillä ja pururadalla kurvailemassa (saa kyllä ostaa itelle oman pyörän)

----------


## a-o

Ensimmäinen Farley 9 27,5" kiekoilla bongattu paikallisessa. Rengasprofiili näytti matalalta.

Onko tietoa, sopiiko uusiin Farley runkoihin muodikkaat 29+ kiekot renkaineen?

----------


## Anaxagore

Farley 7 olisi juuri passeli sekä ulkonäöllisesti että kaikin tavoin omaan käyttöön. Siis miksi ihmeessä tuota ei tuoda Eurooppaan?

----------


## Anaxagore

> Ensimmäinen Farley 9 27,5" kiekoilla bongattu paikallisessa. Rengasprofiili näytti matalalta.
> 
> Onko tietoa, sopiiko uusiin Farley runkoihin muodikkaat 29+ kiekot renkaineen?



http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/201...ty-984536.html

----------


## Roces

Kolme vapaaratasta hajonnu neljässä kuukaudessa. Vihdoin takuuseen saan kokonaisen uuden kiekon. Vaihtuu Mulefut Jackalopeen. Mikäs napa Jaskassa on?

----------


## IncBuff

> Kolme vapaaratasta hajonnu neljässä kuukaudessa. Vihdoin takuuseen saan kokonaisen uuden kiekon. Vaihtuu Mulefut Jackalopeen. Mikäs napa Jaskassa on?



No ei kai se sen kehän vika ole että vapaaratas ei kestänyt?

----------


## Roces

Trek päätti hoitaa takuuasian lähettämällä kokonaan uuden takakiekon. En valita  :Hymy:

----------


## juho_u

MTBR:n foorumilla oli juttua, että 9.8 ens viikolla toimituksessa.

Lisäksi jenkki trek store ilmoittaa, että 21.5" 9.6 on pian toimituksessa.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Kolme vapaaratasta hajonnu neljässä kuukaudessa. Vihdoin takuuseen saan kokonaisen uuden kiekon. Vaihtuu Mulefut Jackalopeen. Mikäs napa Jaskassa on?



Bontragerin jackalope  :Hymy:

----------


## jpf

Muutaman kerran olen jo käynyt tekemässä kauppaa Farley 9.6:sta ja kun eilen Fatboy SE sai uuden kodin, asiaa pitää tosissaan edistää. Koeajoin eilen sekä 17.5 kokoista että 19.5 kokoista Farley 5:sta ja molemmissa oli puolensa. Itse olen 180 cm pitkä ja inseam noin 83-84 cm; onko kokeneimmilla Farley-kuskeilla mitään kommentteja?

----------


## juho_u

Tulossa 9.6 19.5" rungolla, mutta vakio stemmillä on varmaan liian pitkä. Yksi ylimääräinen 50mm stemmi on hyllyssä, niin sillä lähdetään liikkeelle. Pituus 182cm, en pidä pitkistä stemmeistä. Koe-ajoa odotellessa.

Tulis jo, onhan tuo tilattu jo heinäkuun alkupuolella.

----------


## ealex

^^ Itselläni inseam on 84cm, ja kun seisoin 19,5 Trekki (tosin Stache) jalkojen välissä niin eipä tarvinnut tätä kysymystä sekuntiakaan pohtia.  :Sarkastinen:  Talvella kun tulee ajettu jopa enemmän, kuin kesällä.

----------


## Rattikelkka

Itsellä on nyt ollut kolme vuotta Canyonin AL Nerve 29, 110mm täysjoustolla ja pyörällä on ajettu n. 3500 km pääosin teknisiä kivikko/juurakkopolkuja ja ihan mukavasti on tuolla päässyt ajamaan.

Muutama asia mietityttää, jos tuollaisen Farley 9.6:n tai 9:n ostaisi, kun ei näytä M kokoista läskiä canyonin kaupasta enää saavan, auttakaahan:

1. Talviajoon ja pahimpiin pakkasiin Farley 9.6:n joustamaton etuhaarukka tuntuisi turvallisemmalta vai mitenköhän tuo Bluto kestää pakkasta ?

2. Osaisiko joku ottaa kantaa, että miten täysjäykkä läski oikeasti joustaa kun vertaa tuohon 110 mm joustolla olevaan pyörääni ? Nykyisellä pyörällä on ollut mukava ajella penkiltä pääosa poluista. Pärjääkö tuollaisella täysjäykällä läskillä oikeasti vai suosittelisitteko 9 versiota ?

3. Mistä noiden uusien pyörämallien painot löytyy? ovat jotain 13 kilon luokkaa?

4. Saako läskeihin nastarenkaita ? Ainakin viime talvet ovat vaatineet jäisille poluille ice spiker pro:t täällä vähälumisessa länsi-Suomessa.

5. Pituutta löytyy 178cm, inseam 83,5 joten oikea farleyn koko taitaa olla 17.5? Nykyinen täpäri-nerve on kokoa M. 

6. Jos nyt tilaa niin toimitusajat taitavat venyä Trekilläkin kuukausiin kuten Canyonilla vai onko edellisvuosien tilaukset tulleet suht nopeasti kivijalkamyymälään? Niin ja näitä ei taida saada kotiovelle sitten millään ?

----------


## Ski

1) Joustamaton on huoltovapaampi talvella. 
2) Joustaa hieman, oikeastaan hyvin, riippuen hieman mihin paineeseen omassa ajotyylissä päädyt. Siinä ei ole Rebound-osaa.
3) Painot löytyy kaupasta, esim Pyörä-Suvala, mutta myös internetistä. 13 ja alle taitaa Trek 9 sarja olla.
4) Saa ja voi tehdä itse. Bontrager tuo omansa tälle talvelle
5) kyllä
6) Kysy Trek liikkeestä, esim em kaupasta, voit yllättyä iloisesti  :Hymy:  

ps. älä jää miettiin, carpe diem ja nauti

----------


## juho_u

Toimitusajasta, 5.10 tulee 9.6 euroopan keskusvarastoon. Vielä kerkeet.

----------


## IncBuff

1. Ainahan se jäykkä on varmempi ja huoltovapaampi
2. Ei jousta kuten joustopyörä. Se on vaan täysjäykkä kaikesta huolimatta.
3. Eihän noita yleensä ilmoiteta
4. Saa mutta yhdetkään ei taida olla pidoltaan ISP:n veroisia.
5. Kuulostaa oikealta
6. Näytti noita jo paikallisessa olevan.

----------


## Polun tukko

1. Talviajoon ja pahimpiin pakkasiin Farley 9.6:n joustamaton etuhaarukka tuntuisi turvallisemmalta vai mitenköhän tuo Bluto kestää pakkasta ?
=*Vastaava keula netin mukaan kuin reba, mutta leveämpi malli.Kyllä se pakkasta kestää siinä missä muutkin joustokeulat.Kaikki hajoaa joskus.*

2. Osaisiko joku ottaa kantaa, että miten täysjäykkä läski oikeasti joustaa kun vertaa tuohon 110 mm joustolla olevaan pyörääni ? Nykyisellä pyörällä on ollut mukava ajella penkiltä pääosa poluista. Pärjääkö tuollaisella täysjäykällä läskillä oikeasti vai suosittelisitteko 9 versiota ?
=*No se joustaa sen minkä kumit joustaa,riippuen millä paineilla ajat.Mitään järkeä ei ole ajaa niin pienillä paineilla että lyö pohjaan tasaisin väliajoin.Oikeilla paineilla voi juurakossa ajaa penkistä oikeinkin hyvin.Itse vaadin läskiini joustokeulan.* 

3. Mistä noiden uusien pyörämallien painot löytyy? ovat jotain 13 kilon luokkaa?
=*Ei ole trekki tainnut koskaan maastureiden painoja pahemmin ilmoitella.*

4. Saako läskeihin nastarenkaita ? Ainakin viime talvet ovat vaatineet jäisille poluille ice spiker pro:t täällä vähälumisessa länsi-Suomessa.
=*Tottakai saa.Esim dillinger4 n.230€/kpl*

5. Pituutta löytyy 178cm, inseam 83,5 joten oikea farleyn koko taitaa olla 17.5? Nykyinen täpäri-nerve on kokoa M.
=*Tapauksessasi M koko on oikea.*

6. Jos nyt tilaa niin toimitusajat taitavat venyä Trekilläkin kuukausiin kuten Canyonilla vai onko edellisvuosien tilaukset tulleet suht nopeasti kivijalkamyymälään? Niin ja näitä ei taida saada kotiovelle sitten millään ?[/QUOTE]
=*Sinun täytyy kysyä myyjältä mitä malleja ja kokoja on varastoissa.Normaalisti nuo tulee varastolta noin viikossa myymälään. Pyörä Suvala olisi toimittanut minulle farleyn matkahuollolla kesällä mutta kättelin kaupan silloin muualla.Kannattaa kysellä.*

----------


## IncBuff

Olikos nää Farley 9 ja 9.6 niitä 27,5" kiekoilla olevia? Renkaissa vaikutti olevan kyllä melkoisen pieni ilmatila, joten painetta saa varmasti olla reiluhkosti, että ei pohjaisi.

----------


## juho_u

> Olikos nää Farley 9 ja 9.6 niitä 27,5" kiekoilla olevia? Renkaissa vaikutti olevan kyllä melkoisen pieni ilmatila, joten painetta saa varmasti olla reiluhkosti, että ei pohjaisi.



On, ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma. Tuo farley on ostettu vain tälvikäyttöön ja koville/lähes koville poluille. Tärkeämpää on nopeus, jos vähän pystyisi kalustolla tasottamaan eroja.

----------


## a-o

Farley 9 näytti olevan Suvalassa ainakin 17,5" ja 19,5" kokoisina! 

Itsellä vähän mietityttää tuo uusi rengaskoko, kun tiedän kokemuksesta, että haluan kokeilla muitakin renkaita kuin Bontrageria. Ei taida olla vielä esitelty renkaita muilta valmistajilta?

Mulla oli Bluto koko viime talven ajossa ja keulassa ei ollut pakkasesta johtuvia ongelmia. Onhan se kyllä aika jäykkä pakkasella.

----------


## Anaxagore

> 4. Saako läskeihin nastarenkaita ? Ainakin viime talvet ovat vaatineet jäisille poluille ice spiker pro:t täällä vähälumisessa länsi-Suomessa.



Jos Farley 9 tai 9.6:ta mietit niin niissä on molemmissa 27.5 kiekot n.80mm vanteella. Ei taida saada sopivia nastarenkaita mistään.

----------


## jpf

> ^^ Itselläni inseam on 84cm, ja kun seisoin 19,5 Trekki (tosin Stache) jalkojen välissä niin eipä tarvinnut tätä kysymystä sekuntiakaan pohtia.  Talvella kun tulee ajettu jopa enemmän, kuin kesällä.



Kokeilitko vain vai päädyitkö hankkmaan Stachen 18.5 tuumaisena (vai hankitko Farleyn)?

Kävin vielä tänään "viihdyttämässä" kauppiasta ja koeistuin 17.5 ja 19.5 tuumaisia: noin 70 mm stemmillä edellinen tuntuu melkein samalta kuin jälkimmäinen lyhyemmällä stemmillä. Jos ohjaustankoa haluaisi kaventaa, pidempi stemmi  on kai parempi? Jos päädyn pienempään kokoon ja haluan lisää tilaa ohjaamoon, onko set back -satulatolppa vaihtoehto vai tuoko se mukanaan ongelmia?

Haastavaa ja aikaa vievää tämä oikean koon pähkäily (=ämpyily) kun haluaisi kerrasta osua oikeaan. Kohta vaimokin hermostuu kun äijä vaan googlettelee ja selailee foorumeita sekä pyörittelee excel-taulukoita...

----------


## ealex

> Kokeilitko vain vai päädyitkö hankkmaan Stachen 18.5 tuumaisena (vai hankitko Farleyn)?



Kokeilin, kun olin Stachen runkosettiä hankkimassa, mutta myöhemmin tulin siihen päätökseen että jäykkäperä ei ole minun juttu. En tiedä, ovatko Farley rungot esim. seisomakorkeudeltaan kovin erilaisia, kuin Stache…

----------


## a-o

Jos läskillä ajaa pehmeässä lumessa, niin painopisteellä on merkitystä. Jos painoa siirtää setback tolpalla taakse saattaa paino siirtyä liiaksi takarenkaalle, jolloin se aina herkällä hetkellä uppoaa. 
Mulla on pituutta 186cm ja Farley 2015 on kokoa 19,5. Mulla satulatolppa on aika liki maksimikorkeudella, eli runko on aika matala. Lyhyt stemmi ja leveä tanko sopii läskiin hyvin. Siten ohjaus on nopeampi ja leveällä tangolla pyörä on helpompi taittaa mutkiin. 

Lähetetty minun LT25i laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jpf

Huoh, pitkään ämpyilty päätös on tehty ja 17.5 tuumainen Farley 9.6 on tilattu, toivottavasti koko meni oikein. Toimitusajankohta lienee jossain lokakuun alun - puolenvälin tienoilla eli siihen asti pitää pärjätä cyclolla.

----------


## fättärix

Onko kellään kokemusta Farley 5:sta? Kannattaako hankkia?

----------


## Gargamel

^ Kävin eilen kokeilemassa kaupan pihassa Farley 5:a. Geometriataulukoiden mukaan mulle olisi pienin koko oikea, mutta olin yllättynyt, että myös tämä 17,5" oli ainakin tuossa asfaltilla kikkaillessa täysin käyttökelpoinen. Fillari tuntui aivan yhtä ketterältä ja hypättävältä kuin pienempi 29erini, jäykän keulan ansiosta osin helpompikin. Tämä Farley ei ollut ollenkaan samanlainen selfsteeraaja kuin joku aiemmin kokeilemani läski, olisiko tässä sitten renkaat olleet liian kovana.

Osista: Speksistä poiketen takavaihtaja ei mielestäni ollut jarrullinen plussa vaan tavallinen Deore shadow. Jarrut olivat hämmentävän voimattomat. Sram Avid DB1 eli joku Srammin oem-hinnatalkaenmalli. Korjaatuuko sisäänajamalla vaiko vasta parempiin vaihtamalla? Renkaissa luki isolla 4,7", ja haarukoissa näytti maallikon silmään olevan vielä reilusti tilaa jäljellä. Chainstay on puristettu aivan littanaksi renkaan kohdalta. Muista liikkuvista osista en osaa sanoa ovatko riittävät. Kai ne toimivat, aikansa.

Kyllä tämä on edelleen mukana harkinnoissani.

----------


## Pexxi

Paljonko sulla on mittaa? Itsellä 177 ja 17,5 tuntuisi suoraan olevan sopiva. Stemmihän tossa oli 80-millinen niin nykysuuntauksen mukaan se on kai jopa pitkä ja voisi vaihtaa lyhyempään.

Ei siis itselle olisi tulossa niin vähän haarukoin kuinka paljon pienemmälle menisi.

----------


## Gargamel

> Paljonko sulla on mittaa? 
> Ei siis itselle olisi tulossa niin vähän haarukoin kuinka paljon pienemmälle menisi.



170 ja mittasuhteet erittäin persjalkainen 76cm inseamilla. Suurin ongelma tuossa, kuten kaikissa muissakin myyjien tuputtamissa M-kokoisissa, on että pyörässä ei ole minkäänlaista nosto- tai liikkumavaraa hajareisin päällä seistessä. Jos vaan ajelee kovaa pysähtymättä, niin eipä tuo sitten mikään ongelma olisi. 

Stemmi olisi tosiaan voinut olla inan lyhyempi, mutta mun omituisilla mittasuhteilla ja tottumuksilla tuokin toimi.

Mitähän tuo Farley 5 painaa?

----------


## Ski

Noin 14 kg

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Anaxagore

17,5" Farley 5 painaa ilman polkimia tasan 15kg. Olen nähnyt. Oman White 2Fat pron kanssa hyvin samankaltainen laitos, joten ei tullut kuumotusta vaihtaa nykyistä. Farley 9:ä koeajoin myös ja kyllä se nyt vaan on niin että seuraavassa läskipyörässäni on Bluto. Blutollinen farley olisi se minkä haluaisin mutta 26" kiekoilla ja tällä uudella (renkaille) tilavammalla rungolla.

----------


## Dalmore

Onks tiatoo? Farley 8 170mm perä, 3,8 renkaat kuinka iso rengas taakse mahtuu? Eteenhän menee isompikin kun on Bluto, mutta tuo takapää askarruttaa. Kiitos.

----------


## a-o

> Onks tiatoo? Farley 8 170mm perä, 3,8 renkaat kuinka iso rengas taakse mahtuu? Eteenhän menee isompikin kun on Bluto, mutta tuo takapää askarruttaa. Kiitos.



Dillinger 5 voi sopia tai sitten käy kuten minulla, että hetken päästä alkaa hankaamaan chainstayhyn.

BFL ilmeisesti sopii ja Ground Control juuri ja juuri. Ski varmistanee vielä.

Luultavasti ensi talvi mennään Farley 8:lla dillinger 5 edessä ja mammutti tai nate takana.

----------


## Antza44

^^Sanosin, että jos haikailet isompia, kuin 4" osta suosiolla joku muu vaikka uusi -16 Trek varsinkin, jos meinaat 80mm vanteilla ajaa. BFL on pienimpiä noista isoista ja se menee, mutta D5 ja Ground Control on noin 110mm/80mm vanne, mikä on jo liian säkästä kiinni mahtuuko. Kumit tuppaa olemaan sen verran yksilöitä.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Onks tiatoo? Farley 8 170mm perä, 3,8 renkaat kuinka iso rengas taakse mahtuu? Eteenhän menee isompikin kun on Bluto, mutta tuo takapää askarruttaa. Kiitos.



Bfl menee heittämällä 82mm vanteella.82 vanteella sen leveys on noin 107mm ja tilaa puolelleen jää tällöin n.2mm eli hitusen voi vielä kasvattaa.

----------


## a-o

Tässäpä onkin nyt ainaki oman "ongelman" ydin: haluaisin mahdollisesti kuiturungon ja option leveämmille renkaille, mutta en haluaisi (vielä) 27,5" kiekkoja. 

Eli jos Farley 8 olisi muuten ok, niin sitähän vastaisi 2016 Farley 9. Tämä kuitenkin tulee 27,5" kiekoilla. Rakentelijan tie olisi varmaan Farley 5 + bluto/kuitukeula + xt 11 päivitys + putkiosat kuitua tai jottain. Silti puuttuisi kuiturunko.

Nykyinen ratkaisu on kaksi läskiä: nopea ja hidas :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

> Tässäpä onkin nyt ainaki oman "ongelman" ydin: haluaisin mahdollisesti kuiturungon ja option leveämmille renkaille, mutta en haluaisi (vielä) 27,5" kiekkoja. 
> 
> Eli jos Farley 8 olisi muuten ok, niin sitähän vastaisi 2016 Farley 9. Tämä kuitenkin tulee 27,5" kiekoilla. Rakentelijan tie olisi varmaan Farley 5 + bluto/kuitukeula + xt 11 päivitys + putkiosat kuitua tai jottain. Silti puuttuisi kuiturunko.
> 
> Nykyinen ratkaisu on kaksi läskiä: nopea ja hidas



Salsan beargrease taitaa 16 mallissa niellä jo riittävän isoja renkaita. Ihanan eroottis sävytteiset värit. Ah!

----------


## a-o

> Salsan beargrease taitaa 16 mallissa niellä jo riittävän isoja renkaita. Ihanan eroottis sävytteiset värit. Ah!



Värit on kyllä hienot, mutta eihän se ole Trekki!

----------


## Polun tukko

Mut se o salsa.

----------


## Antza44

Ja -16 Karhunrasva nielee niitä mitä aiemmatkin mallit eli 1X vaihteistolla noin 110mm kumia.

----------


## a-o

> Ja -16 Karhunrasva nielee niitä mitä aiemmatkin mallit eli 1X vaihteistolla noin 110mm kumia.



OFFTOPIKKIA: No minäkin olin antanut itseni ymmärtää, että rungon muutokset olisi lähinnä värityksessä.

----------


## Ski

Imeehän se uus trekkiki isoja kumia  :Hymy:  
Edelleen paras geo ja todistetusti nopea, kätevä, retkeilevä, talveileva, ja jopa alamäkeilevä  :Hymy:

----------


## fättärix

Onko Farley 8 saatavana Suomessa, minkälaista hintaa on pyydetty, mikä rengaskoko?

----------


## a-o

> Onko Farley 8 saatavana Suomessa, minkälaista hintaa on pyydetty, mikä rengaskoko?



Ainakin pyöräsuvalassa on ollut yksi 15,5" runkoinen Farley 8. Ja oli vielä alennuksessa :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Ja mulla ois tuunattu L kokoinen F8 kaupan  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Imeehän se uus trekkiki isoja kumia  
> Edelleen paras geo ja todistetusti nopea, kätevä, retkeilevä, talveileva, ja jopa alamäkeilevä



Toistaiseksi paras geo..  :Vink:

----------


## a-o

> Toistaiseksi paras geo..



Mitä mitä? Onko tulossa parempia?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Mitä mitä? Onko tulossa parempia?



Kemitzzi vaan huutelee tuskissaan kun ei oo pläskiä millä kirmata.

----------


## brilleaux

^^Ei kai....en usko...

----------


## Antza44

> ^^Sanosin, että jos haikailet isompia, kuin 4" osta suosiolla joku muu vaikka uusi -16 Trek varsinkin, jos meinaat 80mm vanteilla ajaa.







> Imeehän se uus trekkiki isoja kumia



Ja sanoisin kuitengiin, et 170 peräset ei ole runkoja, mihin voi varauksetta suositella 80mm vanteita/noin 110 kumeja 1x vaihtestolla. Voi ja toimii, mutta voi aiheuttaa harmaita hiuksia. Tosin tuskin esim. Dudekaan syö  mutisematta 100mm vanteella Budia ja Louta, mu 80 no onkelma.

Tuohon geo spekulaatioon ei ole oikeea vastausta. Loiva keulaset tuntuu hyville ja saman tyylisille ja jyrkkä keulaset tuntuu hyville ja saman tyylisille ja keskenään, nuo on ihan erituntuisia ja molemmat silti hyvän tuntuisia :Hymy: .

----------


## Dalmore

Nyt kun on tullut noita 2016 Farleytä kuvista ja kaupassa katsottua, niin ihmettelen tuota takavaihtajanvaijerin ulostuloa tuossa viistoputkessa keskiön yläpuolella. Tuo aluehan ottaa varmaan vastaan suurimman osan eturenkaasta lähtevästä töhnästä, meinaan talvella kun sohjo siihen lentää ja jäätyy niin eikö se mene rungon sisälle? Onko kukaan uuden Farley 5 omistaja kurkannut keskiöön sisälle jos on kosteissa olosuhteissa ajellut? On tää kyllä ihme villitys viedä vaijerit rungon sisään, ehkä jossain maantiepyörässä sen vielä ymmärtää. Läskissä se on aivan turhaa, siinä ei aerodynamiikka paljon parane.

----------


## fättärix

Onko kenelläkään ajossa farley 5? Kokemuksia kaipaillaan, onko ollut minkälainen ajossa, onko täytyny tehdä muutoksia?

----------


## Ski

> Nyt kun on tullut noita 2016 Farleytä kuvista ja kaupassa katsottua, niin ihmettelen tuota takavaihtajanvaijerin ulostuloa tuossa viistoputkessa keskiön yläpuolella. Tuo aluehan ottaa varmaan vastaan suurimman osan eturenkaasta lähtevästä töhnästä, meinaan talvella kun sohjo siihen lentää ja jäätyy niin eikö se mene rungon sisälle? Onko kukaan uuden Farley 5 omistaja kurkannut keskiöön sisälle jos on kosteissa olosuhteissa ajellut? On tää kyllä ihme villitys viedä vaijerit rungon sisään, ehkä jossain maantiepyörässä sen vielä ymmärtää. Läskissä se on aivan turhaa, siinä ei aerodynamiikka paljon parane.





Kaks vuotta ja jokunen kilsa ja ei mitään ongelmia

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## savierk

Tänään hain Farley 9.6:sen ja heti piti tuunata.  Nextin kampiin vois sijoittaa ja uudet polkimet.

----------


## Ski

No nii !!!!  :Hymy:   :Hymy:  
On muuten komia !

----------


## Ski

> Onko kenelläkään ajossa farley 5? Kokemuksia kaipaillaan, onko ollut minkälainen ajossa, onko täytyny tehdä muutoksia?



Oma kokeiluni oli erittäin positiivinen mutta olen jäävi.
Kaverit on tykänneet.
Hyvä ajaa, kaikki toimii. Ja isot renkaat vakiona mutta niitä pitää joka tapauksessa ostaa kasapäin varalta.
2x10 toimii sika hyvin, mutta jos haluaa olla in, niin ne voi ottaa pois.
Hae alles ja sulje internet  :Hymy:

----------


## jpf

> Tänään hain Farley 9.6:sen ja heti piti tuunata.  Nextin kampiin vois sijoittaa ja uudet polkimet.



On se hieno! Tunnustan rehellisesti, että olen hieman kateellinen kun oma 9.6 on vielä jossain matkalla kohti Tamperetta  :Vink:

----------


## a-o

Nyt on kyllä ihan pakko kysyä, että paljonko tuommoinen 9.6 painoi vakiokunnossa?

Niin ja komia on Savierkin uutukainen, onnea sille!

----------


## savierk

Kiitoksia!  :Hymy:  Pyörä-Suvalan Park Toolin puntarilla ilman polkimia 12,5x kg. Etukiekko painaa renkaan, jarrulevyn ja sisurin kans 3,23kg, eli turhan painava. Pitää vielä litkuttaa, niin eiköhän sieltä lähe jokunen sata grammaa pois.

----------


## IncBuff

No miltä tuo tuntuu ajossa? Ihan vaan ohimennen Suvalassa vilkaisten renkaiden ilmatila vaikutti kohtuu pieneltä. Sulla kun noita suht nopeitakin 26" läskejä on ollut niin vaikuttaako isompi vanne mitenkään?

----------


## savierk

En ole vielä päässyt kunnolla testaamaan. Muutaman satametriä ajoin kotitiellä, kun sain osat paikoilleen ja siinä tuntuma vaikutti hyvältä. Vlopun jälkeen enemmän tietoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## fättärix

Mikähän runkokoko olis sopivin farley 5:sta, 174 pitkälle?

----------


## a-o

> Mikähän runkokoko olis sopivin farley 5:sta, 174 pitkälle?



Aloittaisin testit kokeilemalla kokoa 17,5".

----------


## Pexxi

Ja lopettamalla myös, itse 177 ja pihassa pyörimällä 17,5 tuntui aika suoraan sopivalta. Maastossa tietty voi olla vähän eri juttu mutta edellinen on lähes varmasti ainakin pieni.

----------


## fättärix

Pitää toivoa että kauppiaalla olis enemmän kuin yksi koko testattavana, kiitos.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Onko kukaan mitannut Barbegazin todellista leveyttä vaikka nyt 80mm kehällä ja punninnut pelkän kumin painoa? Myös pito-ominaisuudet märällä kalliolla/juurilla kiinostaa.

----------


## Toool

> Mikähän runkokoko olis sopivin farley 5:sta, 174 pitkälle?



17,5 oli minun 173/86 varrelle sopivin pienin muutoksin. Kauan testailin ja koeajoin ero kokoja. Makukysymys toki.

Pienemmässä koossa meni itsellä ajoasento hyväksi, mutta "alakerta" tuntui aivan liian ahtaalta ja ajo kiikkerältäkin.
17,5:ssa taas ajoasento oli hiukan liian pitkä, mutta "alakerta" sopiva ja ajo oli sopivan napakkaa.
Siksi tuli valittua 17,5 ja stemmiin pienempää kulmaa ja riser-bar.

----------


## Aaron5

Heipä hei kaikki. 
Tuli ostettua tuollainen farley 5, niin piti rekisteröityä että pystyy tänne kirjoittelemaan, on se sen verran mukava pyörä ajaa.
nyt on vain tullut jo halukkuutta laittaa tälle jotain kaveriksi. Etujoustoista 29 tuumaista pyörää olen suunnitellut, mutta mietin myös sellaista vaihtoehtoa, että jos tähän farleyhin laittaisi toiset, isommat, mutta kapeammat renkaat kaveriksi ja joustohaarukan, niin minkälaiseksi se menisi ajaa? Tarvisiko enää toista pyörää silloin laittaa, vai olisiko näin rakentamalla juuri järkevämpää? Itse olen ihan aloittelija vielä näissä pyörähommissa, otan mielellään vastaan vinkkejä ja mistä kannattaisi ostaakin sitten niitä mahdollisia vanteita, renkaita ja haarukkaa.

----------


## Ski

Tervetuloa ja onneksi olkoon !
Käyt hakemassa Trek Stache siihen rinnalle niin alkaa oleen paketti kasassa  :Hymy: 
Saat myös F5 joustokeulan ja luultavasti myös 29 vanteet jos niin haluat.
Tarkista Trek liikkeestä.

Aja ja Nauti

----------


## juho_u

Jos ostat toisen fillarin, osta täpäri. Joku 120-150mm joustava, ajopaikoista riippuen. Noihin joutuu vaan laittamaan aika paljon enemmän rahaa kiinni, kuin läskiin. On ne sit hauskojakin ajaa.

----------


## Aaron5

Saisi tuollaisen uuden 2013 vuosimallia olevan bianchi jab 29,4 vihreän väriltään ja kokokin tuntui sopivalta, hintaan 850€.
Mitä mieltä sellaisesta olette, kannattaako ostaa pois? Uusin malli olikin samasta pyörästä sitten 1550€, runko näytti ainakin vähän erilaiselta ja väri.

----------


## jolpe

Onko muilla farley 5 omistajilla samaa ongelmaa, eli: ajon aikana jos pyörää kallistaa vasemmalle, alkaa etujarru vinkumaan. On yritetty säätää satulaa ja kiristää akselia, tuloksetta...

Toinen kyssäri :Nolous: nko mallin napa soveltuva laakerinvaihdolla 15mm akselille, vai tarviiko napa vaihtaa uuteen?(bluto mielessä)
Jos vaihto on edessä, niin mikä ja mistä? Mitä pitää ottaa huomioon keulan vaihdossa?

----------


## IncBuff

Eikös tuo keula ole 135mm kun Bluto on 150mm navalle eli napa vaihtoon. Ihmetyttää miksi tuossa on pitänyt tinkiä.

----------


## Ski

Vanhassa Farleyssä ei tarttenu ku holkit vaihtaa (Salsa), joten kannattaa tsekata tuokin vaihtoehto (Bontrager).

----------


## IncBuff

Ainakaan Bontragerin tavallisiin maastonapoihin ei ollut konversioholkkeja saatavilla.

----------


## jolpe

Mistä noita napoja/holkkeja kannattaa etsiä? Jos navan joutuu vaihtamaan, niin tarviiko hommata uudet pinnatkin?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Holkkeja voi kysyä vaikka ShockTherapystä, saa sieltä kyllä napojakin.

----------


## jolpe

Kiitos, lykkäsin jo postia sinnepäin. Hyvä pyörähän tuo on ilman joustoakin, mutta siirtymät ajelee mieluusti täysillä renkailla eikä jokaisen polunpätkän takia jaksa täyttää ja tyhjennellä renkaita. Josko toi keula toisi siihen lohdun. Eilen kokeilin ensimmäiset OTB:t, jonka seurauksena takalevy kieroksi ja takapakan kiristysruuvi poikki😁

----------


## Polun tukko

Mä en tajua tota paineiden kanssa venksluuta. Ajelen kokoajan edessä 0,5 ja takana alle 0,7. Hyvin menee teillä ja maastossa. Hyvä kompromissi kaikkeen. Ja keulalla pluto.

----------


## brilleaux

^Juu, sopivat kun itselle omaan käyttöön etsii niin mitä niiden kanssa tunaroimaan.
Samoilla mennään  jokapaikassa. Tai no, jos luvassa on kivikkotykittelyä oon keulalle hiukka pukannu lisää.
Ei tartte kuunnella sitä kolinaa.

----------


## kapteeni

Moro! 
Täpärin sain myytyä ja farley 5 tyypitetty liikkeessä ja siitä alkaa kauppaa hieroon. Vaan uskaltaako kukaan tunnustaa millä hintaa ko pyörän on liikkeestä ulos saanut?

----------


## fättärix

Onko kellään kokemusta F7:sta? Ei vissiin myydä Suomessa... onnistuukohan tilaus mistään?

----------


## Greycap

> Täpärin sain myytyä ja farley 5 tyypitetty liikkeessä ja siitä alkaa kauppaa hieroon. Vaan uskaltaako kukaan tunnustaa millä hintaa ko pyörän on liikkeestä ulos saanut?



En tuonut ulos mutta vähän alle 1700 euroon sitä minulle tarjottiin.

----------


## jolpe

Oma 2016 malli lähti 1500€

Joku mainitsi salsan konversiosarjan. Menikö setti suoraan ja tarvitsiko vaihtaa muita osia/spacereita yms?

----------


## Ski

> Oma 2016 malli lähti 1500€
> 
> Joku mainitsi salsan konversiosarjan. Menikö setti suoraan ja tarvitsiko vaihtaa muita osia/spacereita yms?



Salsan holkit, akseli (jos ei tuu keulan mukana), jarruadapterit ainakin ihan orggis Farleyhin. Shocktherapy pitäs tietää, suosittelen.

----------


## a-o

> Salsan holkit, akseli (jos ei tuu keulan mukana), jarruadapterit ainakin ihan orggis Farleyhin. Shocktherapy pitäs tietää, suosittelen.



Ja ihan alkuperäinen Farley on 2014 mallia ja siinä oli kaiketi Salsan navat.
2015 Farley 6:ssa on Bontragerin navat. 

Onko 2016 Farley 5:ssa sama napa kuin Farley 6:ssa?

----------


## Ski

ai niin, ja mulla on vielä vanhempi, eiku 2014 joka on ostettu 2013  :Hymy:  
Seison korjattuna, Crossi-ilta vei järjen  :Hymy:

----------


## jpf

Tämän päivän hommana oli ottaa Farley 9.6:n 27.5 Hodag-Jackalopeista sisurit pois ja laittaa litkut tilalle. Lopputulos Rapalan kalavaalla mitattuna oli 12.2 kg polkimet (Shimano PD-M540) ja kevyt pulloteline asennettuna. Fillari kooltaan 17.5 on jarruja lukuunottamatta vakio; vakioiden tilalla jarruina on SRAM Guide RS:t.

----------


## jolpe

Olin jo yhteydessä sinne, mutta ei pystynyt varmaksi sanomaan salsan holkeista. En sielläpäin asu, niin joutuu hetken odottamaan, että kiikuttaa vanteen näytille. 

Käsittääkseni on bontrager napa, 9mm pikalinkulla ja 135mm leveä.
Navan läpi menee 15mm halkaisijalla oleva holkki.

----------


## kapteeni

> Moro! 
> Täpärin sain myytyä ja farley 5 tyypitetty liikkeessä ja siitä alkaa kauppaa hieroon. Vaan uskaltaako kukaan tunnustaa millä hintaa ko pyörän on liikkeestä ulos saanut?



Vähän alta 1700 sille hintaa jäi, mutta farley siis onnellisesti kotona!

----------


## Ski

Ai ai Kapteeni !
Loistovalinta ja nyt Kovaa Ajoa ☺

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jolpe

Voiko olla mahdollista, että ei ole konversiojolkkeja saatavilla. Useamman paikan soitellut läpi ja kukaan ei tiedä mikä sovite tuohon käy. Trek ilmoittaa, että koko napa pitäisi vaihtaa. Eikai se sovite niin tekninen voi olla? 

Eipä sillä, hyvin tuolla kivikossa jyristelee ilman joustojakin...

----------


## a-o

> Voiko olla mahdollista, että ei ole konversiojolkkeja saatavilla. Useamman paikan soitellut läpi ja kukaan ei tiedä mikä sovite tuohon käy. Trek ilmoittaa, että koko napa pitäisi vaihtaa. Eikai se sovite niin tekninen voi olla? 
> 
> Eipä sillä, hyvin tuolla kivikossa jyristelee ilman joustojakin...



Ei ole ainakaan alkuperäisiä holkkeja -tietääkseni. 

Täällä oulussa näin yhdessä pyörässä bluton ja sorvatut holkit.

----------


## PK1

Alkoi polttelemaan toi Farley 9.8 ton Mutzin kaveriksi. Laitoin Fatboyn myyntiin, jos se menee niin sitten Trekkikaupoille.
Onko kellään kokemuksia ko. pyörästä vielä?

----------


## Ski

> Voiko olla mahdollista, että ei ole konversiojolkkeja saatavilla. Useamman paikan soitellut läpi ja kukaan ei tiedä mikä sovite tuohon käy. Trek ilmoittaa, että koko napa pitäisi vaihtaa. Eikai se sovite niin tekninen voi olla? 
> 
> Eipä sillä, hyvin tuolla kivikossa jyristelee ilman joustojakin...




Hei joo just niinku A-O sano, Oulussa on ite tehyt holkit F6ssa. Tais olla mitat MTBR foorumissa. Pitäs löytyä kuuklettamalla.
Ihan perus sorvilla tehty ja paljon on heppu ajanu.

----------


## Ski

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jahvetti

> Alkoi polttelemaan toi Farley 9.8 ton Mutzin kaveriksi. Laitoin Fatboyn myyntiin, jos se menee niin sitten Trekkikaupoille.
> Onko kellään kokemuksia ko. pyörästä vielä?



Ei ole 9.8:a minulla eikä taida vielä Suomessa olla kellään, parin viikon päästä tulee Lundbergin juippien mukaan. 9.6:ssa ei rungon osalta ei isoa eroa ole tuohon 9.8 verrattuna niin oletan että voin vastata tähän. Tämä on minulle neljäs läski (onone fatty, 190mm 9:zero:7, surly ICT aiemmat) ja tämä nyt tuntuu olevan sellainen että pysyy tallissa pidempään. Kevyt, tukeva runko olematta kuitenkaan kova. Todella hyvä geometria ja taka-akseli pisimmässä asennossakaan ei tunnu kömpelöltä teknisemmässä maastossa toisin kuin esim. 907. Tuo on aika pitkälti samanlainen kuin ICT, jätskiauto on erittäin hyvä, leikkisä jyrä mutta teräksen pehmeys(ja vähän myös paino) ei ole minun juttu. Pivotin Les Fat oli harkinnassa kun koe- ajo sillä oli niin positiivinen kokemus mutta mutta sen kovuus jäi kuitenkin kaivelemaan. Farley tuntui heti testissä siltä että nyt ollaan kotona, perhanan kiva kikkailla teknisillä poluilla, menee mukisematta sinne minne komentaa. 27.5 kehät suht kapeilla nakeilla arvelutti että onko noissa mitään järkeä mutta verrattuna koe-ajo Pivotin mammutteihin 26:lla vanteilla niin nuo yllätti positiivisesti, menee selvästi paremmin juurakossa. Omaan laitan kyllä 26 tuumaset kiekot 4.8 renkailla mutta tuo orkkis setti jää silti talliin.

----------


## hju

> Hei joo just niinku A-O sano, Oulussa on ite tehyt holkit F6ssa. Tais olla mitat MTBR foorumissa. Pitäs löytyä kuuklettamalla.
> Ihan perus sorvilla tehty ja paljon on heppu ajanu.



Joo, Timppa P teki mulle ite, minä seurasin katseella.  :Hymy: 
F6/Bluto holkkien mitat löytyvät tästä: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/201...-918667-9.html

Alkuperäistä holkkia hämmästelemällä oivaltaa, ettei tuo 17,980000000 ole välttämättä niin kriittinen, koska holkki-laakeri-(väliholkki vai mitä?)-laakeri-holkki kirrataan nippuun akselin epäkeskolla. Isompivälyksellinen holkki toki karkailee kiekkoa käpistellessä navasta irti helpommin, mutta vielä sen kanssa on kyennyt elämään.

----------


## jolpe

No tuon kuvan perusteellahan sen saa sorvattua paikallinen kyläseppäkin. Sitten tuhannen taalan kysymys: onko farley 5 ja 6 sama napa?

----------


## PK1

> Ei ole 9.8:a minulla eikä taida vielä Suomessa olla kellään, parin viikon päästä tulee Lundbergin juippien mukaan. 9.6:ssa ei rungon osalta ei isoa eroa ole tuohon 9.8 verrattuna niin oletan että voin vastata tähän. Tämä on minulle neljäs läski (onone fatty, 190mm 9:zero:7, surly ICT aiemmat) ja tämä nyt tuntuu olevan sellainen että pysyy tallissa pidempään. Kevyt, tukeva runko olematta kuitenkaan kova. Todella hyvä geometria ja taka-akseli pisimmässä asennossakaan ei tunnu kömpelöltä teknisemmässä maastossa toisin kuin esim. 907. Tuo on aika pitkälti samanlainen kuin ICT, jätskiauto on erittäin hyvä, leikkisä jyrä mutta teräksen pehmeys(ja vähän myös paino) ei ole minun juttu. Pivotin Les Fat oli harkinnassa kun koe- ajo sillä oli niin positiivinen kokemus mutta mutta sen kovuus jäi kuitenkin kaivelemaan. Farley tuntui heti testissä siltä että nyt ollaan kotona, perhanan kiva kikkailla teknisillä poluilla, menee mukisematta sinne minne komentaa. 27.5 kehät suht kapeilla nakeilla arvelutti että onko noissa mitään järkeä mutta verrattuna koe-ajo Pivotin mammutteihin 26:lla vanteilla niin nuo yllätti positiivisesti, menee selvästi paremmin juurakossa. Omaan laitan kyllä 26 tuumaset kiekot 4.8 renkailla mutta tuo orkkis setti jää silti talliin.



Samassa kaupassa ollaan käyty  :Hymy: 
Sain mielestäni hyvän tarjouksen tuosta, ja speksien mukaan tuossa saattaisi olla oiva pyörä omaan käyttöön, vaikka ihan sunnuntaipolkija olenkin. 
Tällä hetkellä vaan ei tunnu siltä että spessun etujoustolle olis käyttöä kun on toi täysjousto käytössä, joten sellainen mahdollisimman kevyt kapine johon menee myös leveät kumekset on harkinnassa.
Trekin 9.6 ja 9.8 lienee samalla geometrialla, niin saa tuon koon arveltua oikein? Olen 185 pitkä tai lyhyt, ja Lundbergille oli vissiin tulossa näytille ainoastaan 17,5" mallia tota 9.8:a. 
Toi on sen hintainen fillari että sitä on pakko testata koon puolesta riittävästi, ettei tule ostettua väärää.

----------


## a-o

Sanoisin, että 19,5" runko olisi sopiva pk1:lle. 


Lähetetty minun LT25i laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PK1

Ja Spessu myyty, eli maanantaina sitten Keravalle hieromaan kauppoja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Jokohan Keravalta löytyis Barbegazia hyllystä? täytyis varmaan soittaa ja kysyy mutta kun ei ikuna päivällä muista..

----------


## stumpe

> Ja Spessu myyty, eli maanantaina sitten Keravalle hieromaan kauppoja



Etkös hommannut läskitäpärin sen takia, että normiläski oli liian kova maastoajossa, ja nyt kuitenki hommaat sellaisen?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PK1

> Etkös hommannut läskitäpärin sen takia, että normiläski oli liian kova maastoajossa, ja nyt kuitenki hommaat sellaisen?



Kaiketi joo. Mutta nyt on läskitäpäri, niin tuntui vähän tyhmältä pitää siinä vieressä etujoustoista läskiä. Pitää kokeilla tuollaista kevyttä ja jäykkää välillä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PK1

Kävin aamupäivästä koeajamassa 9.6:a molemmat koot, 17.5 sekä 19.5. Kyllä se 19.5 sopivammalta tuntui. Ei sillä etteikö pienemmälläkin olisi ajamaan pystynyt, mutta toi isompi oli oikein hyvä.
Mutta kyllä tuntui spessuun verrattuna ketterältä ja kevyeltä käsitellä, vaikka paino oli samoja luokkia kuin spessu kuituvanteilla ja Hodageilla.
Lundbergin vaaka näytti pedaalien kanssa 12.5 kg, 9.8 sitten lienee vielä selkeästi kevyempi.

----------


## Jahvetti

> ..Mutta kyllä tuntui spessuun verrattuna ketterältä ja kevyeltä käsitellä..



Itsekkin perus Fatboyta testanneena voin allekirjoittaa että oli valtava ero.





> Lundbergin vaaka näytti pedaalien kanssa 12.5 kg, 9.8 sitten lienee vielä selkeästi kevyempi.



Ei niissä kovin iso ero ole, kuva 9.8:sta mtbr:n sivulta L-koko ilman pedaleja(11,77kg):

----------


## a-o

> Kävin aamupäivästä koeajamassa 9.6:a molemmat koot, 17.5 sekä 19.5. Kyllä se 19.5 sopivammalta tuntui. Ei sillä etteikö pienemmälläkin olisi ajamaan pystynyt, mutta toi isompi oli oikein hyvä.
> Mutta kyllä tuntui spessuun verrattuna ketterältä ja kevyeltä käsitellä, vaikka paino oli samoja luokkia kuin spessu kuituvanteilla ja Hodageilla.
> Lundbergin vaaka näytti pedaalien kanssa 12.5 kg, 9.8 sitten lienee vielä selkeästi kevyempi.



Onko tietoa, oliko koeajoyksilössä sisurit paikoillaan?

Muut 9,6 mallia ajaneet ja varsinkin sellaisen omistavat: Voisitteko vielä vähän lisää hehkutella ja kehua pyöriänne :Hymy: 

Muutamat ovat jo maininneet vaihtavansa 26 kiekot 27,5 kiekkojen tilalle. Mitkä ja Mistä?

----------


## Jahvetti

> Muutamat ovat jo maininneet vaihtavansa 26 kiekot 27,5 kiekkojen tilalle. Mitkä ja Mistä?



Itse laitan ihan sen takia kun 26 tuumasten kumien valikoima ja saatavuus on parempi, nastat yms. Ei tuo orkkissettikään ole lainkaan huono toisin kuin ennakkoon ajattelin, takanapa tosin vaihtuu jossain vaiheessa.

Vanhasta pyörästä laitan 80mm Mcarbon/i9 setin kunhan saan xd-vapaarattaan kotiin.

----------


## PK1

> Onko tietoa, oliko koeajoyksilössä sisurit paikoillaan?



Kysyin asiaa punnittaessa, kuulemma sisurit oli paikoillaan.

Jostain ameriikan sivuilta olin löytävinäni tietoa että 9.8 olis 23 paunaa, eli runsaat kymmenen kiloa ilman pedaaleita. Mutta kai se on sitten markkinamiesten hapatusta, tai ilman sisureita tai jotain...
Anyway, semmonen on nyt tilattu, ja kolmisen viikon päästä pitäis noin suunnilleen olla himassa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

^ Sittenhän se selviää kun saat sen käsiisi, kevyt joka tapauksessa :Hymy:  Komea pyöräpari on sulla sitten*iso peukku*

----------


## jpf

> Onko tietoa, oliko koeajoyksilössä sisurit paikoillaan?
> 
> Muut 9,6 mallia ajaneet ja varsinkin sellaisen omistavat: Voisitteko vielä vähän lisää hehkutella ja kehua pyöriänne
> 
> Muutamat ovat jo maininneet vaihtavansa 26 kiekot 27,5 kiekkojen tilalle. Mitkä ja Mistä?



Olen nyt vajaan viikon ajellut 9.6:lla alkuperäisrenkailla tubeleksena ja täytyy myöntää, että ei tuo 27.5-konsepti nyt niin huono ole kuin mitä alkuun epäilin, etenkin kun rengaspaineet on kohdillaan. Kelit ovat olleet pääosin kuivia eikä Hodagin pidon kanssakaan ole ollut ongelmia.
Autotallissa odottavat DT Swiss:n 26-tuumaiset kehät ja Flowbeist/Dunderbeist-yhdistelmä odottaa asennusta ja taitaa saada odottaakin ensilunta. DT Swiss:t hankin Bike-Discountista ja renkaat paikallisesta liikkeestä.

----------


## a-o

Uskoisin, että 27,5" Hodag on hyvä yleisrengas sulan maan aikana. Näin ainakin 26" versio. Lähinnä itse luulen kaipaavani lumikelille muita vaihtoehtoja. Olispa ollut hieno juttu, jos pyörää tilattaessa voisi valita siihen haluamansa kiekot :Hymy:

----------


## Jha

Eilen pääsin ajaan eka lenkin 9.6:lla. Eniten kiinnosti miten 27.5 toimii kivikko/juurakko polulla. Rengas näyttää verrattuna 26:en vantteella olevaan hodaggiin matalalta. Vaan yllätys oli tosi positiivinen, ehkä aavistuksen kovempi mutta taas rullas huomattavasti paremmin. Toki paineita olisi voinut vähän vielä pudottaa mutta ei malttanu pysähtyä😀 Kyllä pyörä tuntu kevyeltä verrattuna f6:een ja varsinki keula oli kevyt ja erittäin ketterä kääntää. 27.5 tulee olemaan kesällä alla. Talveksi mullaki hakusassa 26 vannesetti. Leveempää ja mahollisesti d5 nastat harkinnassa. Katotaan nyt miltä tämä talvi rupeaa näyttäämään. 
Ostitko jpf valmiin setin vai kasaatko itse? Ei ole vielä ehtinyt webbailla mitä tarjontaa löytyy.

----------


## deee

Mitä eroa Farley 6 2015 ja Farley 5 2016 on? 6:sta näyttää saavan vielä mutamasta paikasta ja sen väritys näyttää paremmalta. Hinnastakin saa varmaan tingittyä enemmän kun on viime vuoden malli.

----------


## Ski

Mahtuu levempää rengasta

----------


## deee

Kutoseen ei mene kuin tuo 3.8"?

----------


## jpf

> Eilen pääsin ajaan eka lenkin 9.6:lla. Eniten kiinnosti miten 27.5 toimii kivikko/juurakko polulla. Rengas näyttää verrattuna 26:en vantteella olevaan hodaggiin matalalta. Vaan yllätys oli tosi positiivinen, ehkä aavistuksen kovempi mutta taas rullas huomattavasti paremmin. Toki paineita olisi voinut vähän vielä pudottaa mutta ei malttanu pysähtyä Kyllä pyörä tuntu kevyeltä verrattuna f6:een ja varsinki keula oli kevyt ja erittäin ketterä kääntää. 27.5 tulee olemaan kesällä alla. Talveksi mullaki hakusassa 26 vannesetti. Leveempää ja mahollisesti d5 nastat harkinnassa. Katotaan nyt miltä tämä talvi rupeaa näyttäämään. 
> Ostitko jpf valmiin setin vai kasaatko itse? Ei ole vielä ehtinyt webbailla mitä tarjontaa löytyy.



Ostin valmiin BR2250-setin ja lisäksi turhamaisuuttani vielä 36-hampaisen vapaarataspäivityksen.
27.5-tuumaisten Jackalope-vanteiden tubeless-asennus meni niin kivuttomasti, että jos DT Swissejä en olisi vielä hankkinut, varmaan hankkisin Jackalope-kehät ja niihin sopivat navat erikseen. Kasaukseen tuskin omat taidot riittää, joten se pitäisi teettää jossain.

----------


## Ski

> Kutoseen ei mene kuin tuo 3.8"?



No menee siihen 4.0, ja 4.6. ja ja ja riippuu vähä siitä todellisesta mitasta, mutta Big Fat Larry menee taakse.
Eteen nyt menee melkein mitä vaan.

----------


## deee

> No menee siihen 4.0, ja 4.6. ja ja ja riippuu vähä siitä todellisesta mitasta, mutta Big Fat Larry menee taakse.
> Eteen nyt menee melkein mitä vaan.



Jumbo Jim 4,8" ei taida mahtua?

----------


## Antza44

^Unohda suosiolla -15 malli, jos kaipaat leveämpää taakse. JJ 4.8", Spessun 4.6", 45NRTH 4.6", ym välikokoiset on noin 110mm 80mm vanteella ja ne ei järkevästi sovi -15 malliin. BFL on noita huomattavasti kaposempi.

----------


## Jahvetti

Xd-vapari tuli vihdoin niin sai tuon vanhan kiekkosetin alle, oli jo ikävä pienempää vapaaliikettä :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

wow hieno Jahvetti hieno !!

----------


## a-o

Jahvetilla asiallisen näköinen pyörä!  Iso sininen peukku tähän!

Miten toimii uusien Farleyiden säädettävät dropoutit? Ovatko sen oloiset, että niitä saa säädettyä vielä vuoden kuluttuakin? 

Lähetetty minun LT25i laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

> Miten toimii uusien Farleyiden säädettävät dropoutit? Ovatko sen oloiset, että niitä saa säädettyä vielä vuoden kuluttuakin?



Hyvin toimii, muutos pyörän käyttäytymiseen on erittäin suuri. En säätelisi jatkuvasti, aika eteen jätin oman.

----------


## Jahvetti

> wow hieno Jahvetti hieno !!







> Jahvetilla asiallisen näköinen pyörä!  Iso sininen peukku tähän!



Kiitoskiitos, hyvän tuntuinenkin tuo kyllä on :Hymy:  27.5x4 ja 26x4.8 seteissä on molemmissa omat hyvät puolensa. Isoin miinus tuossa 27.5:ssa on vanteen leveys, vähän turhan leveä on tuolle 3.8 renkulalle kun on tullut jo aika isoja vekkejä vanteeseen. 




> Miten toimii uusien Farleyiden säädettävät dropoutit? Ovatko sen oloiset, että niitä saa säädettyä vielä vuoden kuluttuakin?



Ei ole vielä tullut säädeltyä, huomenna viisaampi. Mutta itseänikin epäilyttää vähän nuo ohkaset stoppariruuvit että onko ne kuin herkkiä taipumaan jos(kun) tuolla metsässä ottavat itseensä..

----------


## jpf

[QUOTE=Jahvetti;2445742Isoin miinus tuossa 27.5:ssa on vanteen leveys, vähän turhan leveä on tuolle 3.8 renkulalle kun on tullut jo aika isoja vekkejä vanteeseen.[/QUOTE]
Itse en ole huomannut (=halunnut huomata  :Vink:  jälkiä vanteissa, mutta takarenkaan kyljissä on jo melkoisesti jälkiä. Vanne on tosiaan liian leveä (tai 3.8 tuumainen Hodag liian kapea) kun reunanappuloista ei ole suojaamaan kylkiä kivikossa.
Pitänee pahimissa kivikoissa jatkossa vähän enemmän miettiä ajolinjoja eikä vaan jyrätä ajattelematta yli.

----------


## jpf

Vahva statement löytyy vaakaputken alapinnasta:


Ja samalla huomasin myös tämän:


Puuttuukohan tästä jokin suoja?

----------


## IncBuff

Taitaapi puuttua.

----------


## Jha

Joo muovinen tulppa puuttuu. Empä olekkaan huomannut tuota alaputken statementtiä, piti oikein käydä kattoon että löytyykö  :Hymy: 
Vanteita tässä vielä mietin, taitaa tosiaan valikoitua jackalopet kehiksi ja jos DT:n navat vai onko muita suosituksia? I9 menee ja liian paljo yli budjetin.

----------


## a-o

Eilisen koeajon perusteella 9,6 ansaitsee kyllä vahvan osta suosituksen! 
Herkkä, kevyt  ja jäykkä!

----------


## jpf

> Eilisen koeajon perusteella 9,6 ansaitsee kyllä vahvan osta suosituksen! 
> Herkkä, kevyt  ja jäykkä!



Erittäin hyvin sanottu!

----------


## juho_u

> Erittäin hyvin sanottu!



+1  ei uskoisi läskiksi. Ketterämpi, kuin esim. Fuel ex...

----------


## jpf

Pehkusuolla Flowbeist/Dunderbeist-yhdistelmää koeajamassa:

----------


## jpf

> Vanteita tässä vielä mietin, taitaa tosiaan valikoitua jackalopet kehiksi ja jos DT:n navat vai onko muita suosituksia?



Jos meinaat hankkia DT:n navat, uskallan myös suositella vapaarattaan päivitystä (esim. http://www.bike24.com/p237125.html). Hintaahan tuolla on melkoisesti osien kokoon nähden, mutta ainakin omasta mielestäni hyvä päivitys koko vannekokonaisuuden hintaan nähden.

----------


## Jha

> Jos meinaat hankkia DT:n navat, uskallan myös suositella vapaarattaan päivitystä (esim. http://www.bike24.com/p237125.html). Hintaahan tuolla on melkoisesti osien kokoon nähden, mutta ainakin omasta mielestäni hyvä päivitys koko vannekokonaisuuden hintaan nähden.



Tuo on ollut kyllä mielessä. Ei enää tässä konkurssissa tunnu  :Hymy:  Näyttää saatavuus DT:n navalle olevan kiven takana.

----------


## juho_u

Siirsin dropoutteja vähän taakse, edessä ollessa oli jyrkemmissä ylämäissä keulimisropleemaa. Nyt on aika keskellä, muuttui vähän kankeemmaksi, keulan keventämiseen tarvitaan huomattavasti enemmän voimaa, mutta muuten vaikuttaa aika hyvältä.

Missäs muilla nuo on?

----------


## Jha

Mä en ole muistanu koko droppeja säätää ku aina ku mahis lähtä lenkille niin on niin kiire lähtä 😀 mulla näyttää olevan ihan takana. Viikonloppuna aikaa ajella niin pitää testata.

----------


## Wilikki

Mulla on melkeen niin edessä ku mahollista. 

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jpf

En ole mäkään tullut miettineeksi dropoutteja. Fillari on autotallissa ja enää ei jaksa mennä tsekkaamaan, mutta jos tuosta kuvasta mitään pystyy päättelemään, näyttäisi aika takana olevan.

----------


## Jahvetti

Ite kokeilin tänään säädellä ja laitoin ihan eteen, tosiaan herkemmin keulii jyrkissä nousuissa ja huterammalta tuntui ajo muutenkin. Ketterähän tuo on akseli takanakin niin taidan laittaa takaisin taka-asentoon.
Vähän kuvaspämmiä vielä :Hymy:

----------


## jpf

^Mitenkäs Jumbo Jimin kylki kestää kivikossa kun kylki näyttää aikas pullealta? Itsellä Hodan on etenkin takana mennyt melko ikävään kuntoon vaikka kilsoja on kertynyt alle 200. Toisilla vanteilla olevat Flowbeist ja Dunderbeist ovat priimakunnossa kivikoissa ajosta huolimatta.

----------


## Jahvetti

^Nuo olleet nyt puoli vuotta ajossa ja vähän itsekkin olen yllättynyt kun ovat vieläkin ehjät ja kyljet yllättävän hyvässä kunnossa, yleensä nuo (ainakin normimaasturin kyljet silloin joskus)liteskinit on revennyt kyljistä kivikossa. Noissa 4.8:ssa on aika jytkyt reunimmaiset nappulat mitkä varmaan suojaa jonkun verran. Hyvät kumit olleet muutenkin kesäkumina, rullaa ja pitää eikä pahemmin pompota vähän kovemmilla paineilla. Talvirenkaaksi noista ei ole sillä kokemuksella mitä tuossa kevätlumilla kerkesi kokeilla, liian harva ja matala kuvio pehmeään lumeen.

----------


## Han$a

Erehdyin koeajolle farley 9.6 kans...Ei hyvää päivää ku kulki ketterästi. Ja vielä jäykällä keulalla. Mää oon ihan myyty. Nyt vaan hallituksen kans neuvottelut käyntiin.   :Hymy: 

Olikohan tuohon 27,5 rengastukseen olemassa vielä pikkasen leviämpää rengasta tarjolla. Vähän kaposalta tunnosti, jos meinaa talvella puhkoa reittiä auki?

----------


## juho_u

Mitkäs fiilikset muilla on 27.5 trekeistä isommassa kivikossa. En oo saanu luottamusta, eikä tuo toimi, vaikka renkaan ulkohalkaisija on iso. Toisena fillarina on bronson, niin sillä laskee huoletta kivikot ja naureskelee samalla, missä farleyllä paljon ennen loppuu meno. 

Aina kehutaan, miten hyvä läski on vaikeemmissa paikoissa, mutta ei tuo kesällä hyvälle täpärille pärjää. Talvella kääntyy varmasti päinvastoin, talvikäyttöön läski on ostettukkin.

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Ilmatilaa niihin renkaisiin jos kivikossa mennään. Ite en 27.5" läskiä ymmärrä, tykkään ku on vanteen päällä mahd paljon kumia. Nimim. 31" rules (26x5.05")

----------


## jpf

> Olikohan tuohon 27,5 rengastukseen olemassa vielä pikkasen leviämpää rengasta tarjolla. Vähän kaposalta tunnosti, jos meinaa talvella puhkoa reittiä auki?



Eipä taida tällä hetkellä olla muita vaihtoehtoja tarjolla 27.5-tuumaisille läskivanteille kuin nuo Hodagit. Jos nyt niitäkään on vielä missään myynnissä.

----------


## Grandi66

Odottakaa ens kevääseen. Kokemusta 29+ renkaiden odottelusta.

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

> Mitkäs fiilikset muilla on 27.5 trekeistä isommassa kivikossa. En oo saanu luottamusta, eikä tuo toimi, vaikka renkaan ulkohalkaisija on iso. Toisena fillarina on bronson, niin sillä laskee huoletta kivikot ja naureskelee samalla, missä farleyllä paljon ennen loppuu meno. 
> 
> Aina kehutaan, miten hyvä läski on vaikeemmissa paikoissa, mutta ei tuo kesällä hyvälle täpärille pärjää. Talvella kääntyy varmasti päinvastoin, talvikäyttöön läski on ostettukkin.



Käy ajamassa 26" läski kunnon renkailla. 27.5" on läskissä turhake. IMO. Ilmatila on pieni.
Ainakin oma läski pärjää Bansheen täpärille kesällä. On parempi jopa. Vaikka on ihan vaan Spessu. 
Ja mun mielestä banshee on ihan kelpo täpäri.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

> .. 27.5" on läskissä turhake. IMO. Ilmatila on pieni..



Niin minäkin luulin vannoutuneena 4.8 käyttäjänä ennen kuin kokeilin, paaaljon parempi se on kuin 26x4.
Oli tarkoitus hävittää nuo 27.5" setti kun 9.6:n ostin mutta talliin ne jää kuitenkin 26x4.8:n rinnalle.

----------


## IncBuff

> ^ Ilmatilaa niihin renkaisiin jos kivikossa mennään. Ite en 27.5" läskiä ymmärrä, tykkään ku on vanteen päällä mahd paljon kumia. Nimim. 31" rules (26x5.05")



Juu eipä noissa Hodageissa ole ilmatilaa juurikaan enempää kuin jossain 27.5+ kumeissa. Eihän se täysjäykkänä silloin toimi kuten oikea läski.

----------


## PK1

Mä teetin jo 26 kiekot (80mm leveät hiilarivanteet) tohon tulevaan trekkiin, niin saa niihin isoa kumesta paikalleen (B&L, talveksi Lipsaset nastoilla), ja kevyempään maastoon/kelville ym. sitten voi käyttää noita 27.5 kiekko/rengasyhdistelmää. Näin niinku etukäteen ajateltuna ennen kuin pyörä on edes himassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

> Mä teetin jo 26 kiekot (80mm leveät hiilarivanteet) tohon tulevaan trekkiin, niin saa niihin isoa kumesta paikalleen (B&L, talveksi Lipsaset nastoilla), ja kevyempään maastoon/kelville ym. sitten voi käyttää noita 27.5 kiekko/rengasyhdistelmää. Näin niinku etukäteen ajateltuna ennen kuin pyörä on edes himassa



Mimmonen setti tulee jos passaa udella?

----------


## PK1

Kehät on kaiketi nämä, Salsan navat, Shocktherapyssa tein kaupat ja siellä myös kasaus. Mulla jäi Spessusta vanhan takakiekon napa (Salsa) ylimääräiseksi kun Nextie muutettiin tohon Mutziin sopivaksi, joten sillä oli luontevaa mennä niin säästyi muutama satanen.

http://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/21204...hiilikuitukeh-

----------


## Jahvetti

Ok, samat kehät ollut ajossa, ei valittamista.

----------


## Jha

Itekki olin vähän skeptinen noista 27.5 vanteista vaan nyt 200kilsaa on ajettu erilaisissa maastoissa johon mahtuu reilusti kivikko/juurakko polkuja. Menee todella paljo paremmin ku 26x4 ja pohjaamisen kans ei ole ollu ongelmia.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Tämä on varmaan monien mielestä uskomattoman hölmö kysymys, mutta onko kellään ollut ongelmia saada Hodag kumia irti vanteelta? Omasta Farleysta puhkesi kumi, ja tyhjensin sisurin kunnolla, mutta tuo ulkokumi ei liikkunut suuntaan eikä toiseen vanteelta.

----------


## a-o

Jos on mulefut kehä, niin reilusti vain tennarilla poljetaan kumi kohti vanteen keskustaa. Hylly on aika tiukka.

Lähetetty minun LT25i laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Jos on mulefut kehä, niin reilusti vain tennarilla poljetaan kumi kohti vanteen keskustaa. Hylly on aika tiukka.
> 
> Lähetetty minun LT25i laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kyseessä on juurikin tämä kehä. Toivottavasti irtoaa sievästi ilman paikkojen hajoamista.  :No huh!:

----------


## Mika K

Irtoaa se. Asetat tukevasti kiekon nojaamaan johonkin sopivaan paikkaan ja tennarin sisäsyrjällä sievä tasainen paine/polkaisu siihen kumin laitaan, ja voila. Helposti napsahtaa irti ja loppu menee ihan käsipelillä..  :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Ei oo käsitöitä tehty tarpeeks jos ei näppi voimin irtoa. Ei sillä että minä jotain käsitöistä tietäisin.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Ei sattuisi kellään olemaan mitään havainnollistavaa videota aiheesta? Oon hyppiny ja pomppinu kumin päällä kuin mikäkin apina, eikä kyllä irtoa. Kumi kyllä menee lyttyyn mutta mitään kummempaa ei tapahdu. Polun tukko voi sen vaikka tulla irroittamaan mulle, jos sulla on kokemusta aiheesta.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Wilikki

> Ei sattuisi kellään olemaan mitään havainnollistavaa videota aiheesta? Oon hyppiny ja pomppinu kumin päällä kuin mikäkin apina, eikä kyllä irtoa. Kumi kyllä menee lyttyyn mutta mitään kummempaa ei tapahdu. Polun tukko voi sen vaikka tulla irroittamaan mulle, jos sulla on kokemusta aiheesta.



Sieltä mahdollisimman juuresta painat tennarilla kumea niin pitäs kyllä irrota. Omassaki oli melko tiukassa ja saa kyllä olla voimaa näpeissä, jos meinaa sormin vääntää irti. Kannattaa kuitenki kattoa, ettei polje jarrulevyä kieroon.

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polun tukko

> Ei sattuisi kellään olemaan mitään havainnollistavaa videota aiheesta? Oon hyppiny ja pomppinu kumin päällä kuin mikäkin apina, eikä kyllä irtoa. Kumi kyllä menee lyttyyn mutta mitään kummempaa ei tapahdu. Polun tukko voi sen vaikka tulla irroittamaan mulle, jos sulla on kokemusta aiheesta.



Tuo se tänne Varkauteen niin otan irti ja tarjoon kahvit.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Tuo se tänne Varkauteen niin otan irti ja tarjoon kahvit.



Kiitos tarjouksesta mutta sain renkaan sittenkin irti. Mutta ehkä sitten ensikerralla.  :Hymy:  
Mutta haluasin kyllä nähdä jonkun tuon sormin vääntävän irti. Sen verran tiukassa se oli.

----------


## Han$a

Eikä ilmeisesti lähteny rengastyökaluillakaan? Vai voiko niitä käyttää fatin renkaissa? Kyselee tuleva uuden farley 9.6 omistaja! Jipiii, tai niinku keekki sano että yippikaijei.  :Hymy:

----------


## juho_u

Tuo 27.5 vannesetti on tiukka saada rengas pois. Väännettiin 2 rengasraudalla, silti sai tehdä oikeesti töitä, että saatiin kumi pois. Tubeless onnistui tornipumpullakin, yhtään ei edes yrittänyt vuotaa ilmaa, vaikka rengas ei ollut noussut edes vanteelle kunnolla. Ei tarttee kompuraa noiden kanssa.

----------


## TimoP

(Anteeksi, kyselen samaa asiaa myös Fatboy-ketjussa)

Kehukaapa nyt Farley-kuskit: Miksi (2016-mallinen) Farley on parempi kuin vuoden 2015 Spessun Fatboy Expert?

Kävin koeajamassa Eksperttiä eikä läskeilyn syvin olemus tainnut vielä aueta minulle, ei ainakaan tuolla ensimmäisellä ja ainoalla kunnolla koeajamallani läskillä. Olisiko siis Farley paljonkin erilainen kokemus?

----------


## VilleW

Aaapuva... Hirveä tuska ja hiki miettiessä että mikä kumi mahtuu alle. Viime talvi meni vielä Hodageilla mutta nyt haaveissa kokeilla jotain muuta. Käytössä 2014 Farley 6 1x10 voimansiirrolla. Sopiiko esim flow/dunder alle alle tubeleksena? Kiekkoila orkkis 80mm mulefutit. Kiitos

----------


## Han$a

> (Anteeksi, kyselen samaa asiaa myös Fatboy-ketjussa)
> 
> Kehukaapa nyt Farley-kuskit: Miksi (2016-mallinen) Farley on parempi kuin vuoden 2015 Spessun Fatboy Expert?
> 
> Kävin koeajamassa Eksperttiä eikä läskeilyn syvin olemus tainnut vielä aueta minulle, ei ainakaan tuolla ensimmäisellä ja ainoalla kunnolla koeajamallani läskillä. Olisiko siis Farley paljonkin erilainen kokemus?



Kannattaa käydä koeajolla. Siinä ne erot parhaiten huomaa. Itse painiskelin monen merkin kans ja farley vei voiton. Itselle vaikuttavia seikkoja oli tuo rengastus, saa kumpaakin kokoa ja tuo akselin liikuteltavuus takakiekolle eli kohtuu monipuolinen taitaa olla.  Sekä ilmeisen helppo litkuttaa nuo renkaat. Ja onhan se hyvänäköinen kampe!  :Hymy: 

"edit: Jos on tietoa 27,5 rengastuksista niin saapi kertoilla. Onko saatavilla muuta kuin hodagia?

----------


## Ski

Tulossa on lisää, aikatauluista ei tietoa. Bontragerin kevyt nastarengas ilmeisesti jouluna

----------


## Grandi66

Nyt sitten odotetaan uutta pyörää.

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tinke77

Läskin himo iski Grandillekin?  :Vink:

----------


## Grandi66

Kyllä iski, tartunta saatu jo pari vuotta sitten, nyt tauti paheni.

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tinke77

Onneksi siihen on lääke  :Hymy:  Katselinkii, että krampus oli myynnissä...

----------


## a-o

> Tulossa on lisää, aikatauluista ei tietoa. Bontragerin kevyt nastarengas ilmeisesti jouluna



Eli onko bontragerin nastat 27,5" kiekolle vai tuleeko molempia kokoja? 
Selkeästi ovat alkaneet panostamaan oikein kunnolla talvipyöräilyyn.

----------


## maapaa

> Tulossa on lisää, aikatauluista ei tietoa. Bontragerin kevyt nastarengas ilmeisesti jouluna



Minuakin kiinnostaa tämä rengasasia. Tuli nääs testattua Farley 9.6 ja  koeajosta jäi niin positiivinen tunne takaraivoon, että se taitaa  sittenkin olla se eka läski.

----------


## Han$a

> Tulossa on lisää, aikatauluista ei tietoa. Bontragerin kevyt nastarengas ilmeisesti jouluna



Jeps. Eli pukille on sitten lahjatoiveita!  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

> Eli onko bontragerin nastat 27,5" kiekolle vai tuleeko molempia kokoja? 
> Selkeästi ovat alkaneet panostamaan oikein kunnolla talvipyöräilyyn.



Saamani tiedon mukaan Nasta Bonty on 26x3.8 jippii ainakin mulle !

----------


## savierk

> Saamani tiedon mukaan Nasta Bonty on 26x3.8 jippii ainakin mulle !



Viimeisimmän tiedon mukaan ovh.~350e/kpl..

----------


## Grandi66

Ostanpa sitte Dillingerit, on satasen halvemmat ainaki.

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

> Viimeisimmän tiedon mukaan ovh.~350e/kpl..



Ei voi jumalauta olla.  :Leveä hymy: 
Just soitin rengasliikkeeseen ja varasin ajan talvirenkaiden vaihtoon. Samalla ostin uudet 175/65 R15 Vredesteinin kesäkumit.
Renkaiden varastointimaksut+talvikumien allelaitto+uudet kesärenkaat kaikkine töineen koko paketti tuon 350e.

Jossain on menny ny asiat vinksalleen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

☺☺ kuka noista tietää

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## savierk

> Ei voi jumalauta olla. 
> Just soitin rengasliikkeeseen ja varasin ajan talvirenkaiden vaihtoon. Samalla ostin uudet 175/65 R15 Vredesteinin kesäkumit.
> Renkaiden varastointimaksut+talvikumien allelaitto+uudet kesärenkaat kaikkine töineen koko paketti tuon 350e.
> 
> Jossain on menny ny asiat vinksalleen.



Samaa naureskelin itsekin. 700e rengaspari, niin sillä saa aika hyvät nastarenkaat autoon.  :Hymy:  Lopullinen hinta selvinnee lähiaikoina.

----------


## IncBuff

> Viimeisimmän tiedon mukaan ovh.~350e/kpl..



Ihanan halpaa.

----------


## Kuupo

Kuukeli löysi yhden brittikaupan, josta löytyy Bontrager Gnarwhal hinnan kera (£159,99). KLINKKI!

----------


## marmar

> Kuukeli löysi yhden brittikaupan, josta löytyy Bontrager Gnarwhal hinnan kera (£159,99). KLINKKI!



Saatavuus: Sorry, unavailable

----------


## Kuupo

> Saatavuus: Sorry, unavailable



Tarkoitin siis että kaupan sivulta löytyy listattuna tuo. Huonosti ilmaisin itseni.  :Hymy:

----------


## savierk

> Tarkoitin siis että kaupan sivulta löytyy listattuna tuo. Huonosti ilmaisin itseni.



Eli noin.230e. Tuohan ei ois niin paha hinta..

----------


## Grandi66

Ei paha hinta tuo.

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## IncBuff

Suomen alv. + perinteinen suomilisä niin 300€ hyvinkin lähellä.

----------


## savierk

Just sain tiedon, että paikallisella jälleenmyyjällä ovh.209,99e ja 21.12.2015 euroopassa. Ovat onneksi Bontragerilla tajunneet, että ei niitä kukaan osta 350e:lla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jpf

Onko kenelläkään tietoa, koska 27.5-tuumaisia Hodageja olisi tulossa myyntiin Suomessa tai Euroopassa?

----------


## jpf

Olen nimittäin onnistunut tärväämään takarenkaan kylkeä kivikossa sen verran pahasti, että epäilen tarvitsevani uuden renkaan muutaman kuukauden kuluessa.

----------


## Nelisilmä

Vahvasti pohdinnassa Farley viitosen hankinta. Mutta mutta... Jääkö se harmittamaan, että edessä onkin tuo 135mm pikalinkkuakseli, eikä monissa muissa läskeissä käytössä olevaa leveämpää napaa ja läpiakseliratkaisua? Lähinnä nyt mietityttää se, että jos joskus haluaakin ruveta joustamaan keulasta tai hankkia kevyempää hiilarihaarukkaa niin rajoittaako tuo valinnanvaraa?

----------


## VilleW

> Pehkusuolla Flowbeist/Dunderbeist-yhdistelmää koeajamassa:



Oletkos vielä ehtinyt mittaamaan flow/dund todellisia leveyksiä? Miten leveä vanne?

Menin heikkona hetkenä tilaamaan ko renkaat ja nyt jännittää sopivatko paikalleen 80mm mulefuttien kans farley 6:een. 115mm mittasin että olis tilaa takahaarukassa

----------


## Dalmore

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa, koska 27.5-tuumaisia Hodageja olisi tulossa myyntiin Suomessa tai Euroopassa?



Minullahan on koko kiekkosetti myynnissä, tuolla http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...pehodag-kumit/

----------


## jpf

> Oletkos vielä ehtinyt mittaamaan flow/dund todellisia leveyksiä? Miten leveä vanne?
> 
> Menin heikkona hetkenä tilaamaan ko renkaat ja nyt jännittää sopivatko paikalleen 80mm mulefuttien kans farley 6:een. 115mm mittasin että olis tilaa takahaarukassa



Dunderbeist on noin 109 mm leveimmillään 80 millisillä DT Swiss:n BR2250 vanteilla tubeleksena. Flowbeistiä en pääse nyt mittaamaan kun sain kivikossa sen burbbaamaan ja samalla tyhjiöputkitubeless-viritys vähän kärsi.

----------


## jpf

> Minullahan on koko kiekkosetti myynnissä, tuolla http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...pehodag-kumit/



Hmm, olisikin mielenkiintoinen ajatus hankkia koko uusi kiekkosetti...

----------


## VilleW

> Dunderbeist on noin 109 mm leveimmillään 80 millisillä DT Swiss:n BR2250 vanteilla tubeleksena. Flowbeistiä en pääse nyt mittaamaan kun sain kivikossa sen burbbaamaan ja samalla tyhjiöputkitubeless-viritys vähän kärsi.



Kiitos tiedosta, toivoa siis on että se vois sinne sopiakin.

----------


## Ski

> Vahvasti pohdinnassa Farley viitosen hankinta. Mutta mutta... Jääkö se harmittamaan, että edessä onkin tuo 135mm pikalinkkuakseli, eikä monissa muissa läskeissä käytössä olevaa leveämpää napaa ja läpiakseliratkaisua? Lähinnä nyt mietityttää se, että jos joskus haluaakin ruveta joustamaan keulasta tai hankkia kevyempää hiilarihaarukkaa niin rajoittaako tuo valinnanvaraa?



Eikös Trekiltä saa omaa hiilarihaarukkaa? Tiedustele jälkeenmyyjältä.

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## IncBuff

On kyllä pikkasen suolesta tuo Trekin mallipolitiikka ettei Farley 7:aa tuoda eurooppaan. Tuossa nyt olisi juuri sopiva setuppi ilman suurempia säätöjä. Olisi keulassa se läpiakselikin ja 150mm napa.

----------


## Nelisilmä

> On kyllä pikkasen suolesta tuo Trekin mallipolitiikka ettei Farley 7:aa tuoda eurooppaan. Tuossa nyt olisi juuri sopiva setuppi ilman suurempia säätöjä. Olisi keulassa se läpiakselikin ja 150mm napa.



+1. Vaikka taitaisi se karata budjetin ylärajoille ja ylikin.

Saahan niitä hiilarikeuloja vissiin Trekiltä ja muiltakin merkeiltä ihan 135x9 -mallisina - ehkä vielä tulevaisuudessakin? Sekus ajaa menemään. Kaikki rahat nyt menee kumminkin pyörän hintaan eikä riitäkään...

----------


## IncBuff

> Saahan niitä hiilarikeuloja vissiin Trekiltä ja muiltakin merkeiltä ihan 135x9 -mallisina - ehkä vielä tulevaisuudessakin?



Onhan niitä, mutta itse haluaisin läpipultin maastokäyttöön tarkoitettuun pyörään.

----------


## VSS

> Kuukeli löysi yhden brittikaupan, josta löytyy Bontrager Gnarwhal hinnan kera (£159,99). KLINKKI!



Toihan on melkein kopio On-One Floaterista johon on lisätty nastat. Liian kova hinta.

----------


## Ski

Niin just melkein kopio ☺☺☺
Ehkä tuo on hieman kepeämpi ja rullaa paremmin mutta kunhan saadaan alle niin varmistetaan asia 👍

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

Bontyn 3"-> renkaat ovat olleet myös suoria vs. muutama muu rengasmerkki.
Tänään kävin tsekkaamassa Trekin täyskuituisen=kiekot,tolppa ,stonga jne top of the line mallin paikallisessa.
Jos kehät olisi olleet 65mm leveät ,kampisetti 190mm:lle , niin .........
Onneksi vielä on aikaa speksailla uutta fläsää ennen lumia,tosin  hyvinkin äkkiä se sopiva on myyty loppuun .

----------


## PK1

^Oliko se se 17,5 kokoinen? Ens viikolla vissiin tulee sinne se mun 19,5"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Dalmore

Voin suositella.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## zipo

> ^Oliko se se 17,5 kokoinen? Ens viikolla vissiin tulee sinne se mun 19,5"



ÖÖÖ  en huomannut tsekata  9.8:n kokoa koska kiekot ja muut osat kiinnosti enemmän.

----------


## Nelisilmä

Nyt tuli kaupat tekastua Trekistä, Farley 5. Viistoistakilonen läskipatu siirtyi tallin neljänneksi Trek-merkkiseksi pyöräksi... Merkkiuskollisuuden lisäksi vaikuttavana tekijänä oli se, että LBS:ssä oli tarjolla Salsa Muklukista vaan 17" koko ja kylläpä se vain jotenkin tuntui enemmän kotosalta tuo Farley. Harmi, että testilenkille ehtii vasta pyhänä...

----------


## Pexxi

Eikös Bontrager valmista noi Floaterit? Hintaa kyllä saatu nastoille.

Ilmeisesti kuitenkin Vee Rubber lyhyellä etsimisellä, jotenkin jäänyt kuva tosta Bontragerista valmistajana vai onko sekin vaan valmistuttaja.

----------


## zipo

Kiva takalokarin kiinnityspaikka 2016 mallin Trekeissä.
Väsäsin Diy tukiraudan ettei lokari rämise ja hajoa.

----------


## zipo



----------


## PK1

No nyt sen sai hakea. 11,66 kg sisureilla ilman polkimia.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Uuuh. PK1 on panostunut läskeilyyn ihan kunnolla, on himoittavaa ja pehmeää kyytiä antavaa Mutsia ja nyt kirsikkana kakun päälle täyskuitu jäykkis.

----------


## PK1

No, mie lopetin hakkaamasta silmittömästi fyrkkaa noihin moottorivehkeisiin ja aloin panostamaan enemmän omaan hyvinvointiini. Vaikka saa näihinkin kyllä tuhlattua ihan vaikka kuinka paljon, se fillareihin hakattu raha maksaa itsensä takaisin parempana kuntona ja reippaampana mielenä. Jos niillä niinku muistaa patsastelun ohessa välillä ajaakin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ski

Hieno on PK1 !!!

----------


## TomiKoo

Siellä on PK1:llä täysin sama suuntaus elämän valinnoissa, arvostan isosti! Niin ja onhan Rekkikin komia!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Han$a

> No nyt sen sai hakea. 11,66 kg sisureilla ilman polkimia.



Onse vain komia. Huomenna rantautuu oma farley 9.6

Hetimmiten litkut sissään. Oliko niin että ei tarvi kuin nesteet sisään? Ei apinateippiä, venttiilit tieten vaihtaa?

----------


## Jahvetti

> Onse vain komia.



+1





> Hetimmiten litkut sissään. Oliko niin että ei tarvi kuin nesteet sisään? Ei apinateippiä, venttiilit tieten vaihtaa?



Juu, venttiilit ja litkut riittää, teippi on siellä valmiina.

----------


## PK1

9.8 litkutettuna ja pedaaleilla 11,4 kg. Vaihdoin eturattaan ovaaliksi samalla. Oli ketterän ja kevytpolkusen oloinen laite pikalenkin perusteella  :Leveä hymy: 
Huomenna vielä spessukauppaan ostamaan ne spessun ergogripit, ni sittenhän toi on valmis  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## a-o

Onnea PK1:n uutukaiselle!

Onhan tuo kyllä hieno!

Onko tietoa, onko Farley 9.8:n runko sama kuin 9.6:n? 9.8 näyttää olevan saatavilla myös runkosettinä, mutta hinta tuntuu aika kovalta verrattuna kokonaisen Farleyn 9.6:n hintaan.

----------


## jpf

> 9.8 litkutettuna ja pedaaleilla 11,4 kg. Vaihdoin eturattaan ovaaliksi samalla. Oli ketterän ja kevytpolkusen oloinen laite pikalenkin perusteella 
> Huomenna vielä spessukauppaan ostamaan ne spessun ergogripit, ni sittenhän toi on valmis



Upea on! Ja kevytkin eli melkein kilon kevyempi kuin oma 9.6 (Rapalan kalavaalla punnittuna 12.2 kg). 
Tosin mä epäilen, että suurin osa painonpudotuksesta tulee tuosta väristä: mustapunainen on kaunein väriyhdistelmä ja myös nopein, joten sen pakko olla myös olla kevyin  :Vink:

----------


## VilleW

Uhkapeli kannatti, tulipahan rouheen näköinen Farley! Jos ei nyt ihan täysosuma niin 6+1 vähintään. Pikkukarvat kun vielä nyppii pois renkaista niin ei hinkkaa runkoonkaan. Toivottavasti ei veny kovin montaa milliä Tämä siis toistaiseksi vielä sisureilla.

----------


## Jha

Hieno setti VilleW! Hyvä tietää että menee noinki rouheet renkaat kutoseen. Ootko päässy vielä testaamaan?
On kyllä makeen näkönen tuo 9.8! Onko päässyt jo metsään? Mikä fiilis 27.5 nakeista?

----------


## Han$a

Mitä olette käyttäneet rungon kriittisimpiin kohtiin suojaamiseksi? Oliko joku 3m teippi olemassa?
Ketjun alle runkoon ei farleyhyn ole ilmeisesti mitään suojaa?

----------


## Grandi66

Kiveniskuteippiä lykätty moneen fillariin, jos vielä kuumailma puhaltimella pikkasen lämmittää ni taipuu hyvin ja kiinni pysyy.

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Han$a

Löytyykö kiveniskuteippiä ihan normi sekatavarakaupasta vai joku erikoisliike?

----------


## IncBuff

> Löytyykö kiveniskuteippiä ihan normi sekatavarakaupasta vai joku erikoisliike?



Itse oon hakenut 3M kiveniskuteippiä automaaliliikkeestä. On sitä varmaan muuallakin.

Kai Farleyhinkin käy chainstayhin ihan normaali chainstay protector joita on joka pyöräliikkeessä.

----------


## ealex

Läpinäkyvä Gorilla teippi (ei pakkausteippi) toimii erinomaisesti: http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/60631...i-48-mm-x-82-m

----------


## maapaa

> Läpinäkyvä Gorilla teippi (ei pakkausteippi) toimii erinomaisesti: http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/60631...i-48-mm-x-82-m



Kuinka hyvin liimat lähtee irti, jos/kun joutuu vaihtamaan teippauksia?

----------


## ealex

Eipä ollut tarvetta vaihtaa läpinäkyvää Gorillaa, mutta luulisin, että liima lähtee helpommin, kuin tavallisen mustan Gorillan liima. Ja sekin lähtee ihan hyvin alkoholilla ja hankaamalla.

----------


## Han$a

Tosiaan hain tuon gorillan ja vaikuttaa erittäin hyvälle suojateipille. 
Kiitos vinkistä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Han$a

No nyt on ensikilometrit uudella farley 9.6 sella otettu. Ensifiilikset on kyllä nii-iiin positiiviset kun muuan vuosi taaksepäin meinasin etten kyllä ikinä osta tuommosta rumaaläskiä... Vaan eihän se oo ees ruma, komia ku porsas pienenä.  Ja koskaan ei pidä sanoa ei! 
Ajo-ominaisuuksia löytyy kyllä huimasti, juuret nielee pehmeästi ja kivikot menee kun syöttää kaasujalkaa. Vertaa kapiampaan 29"maasturiin niin ei tarvitse ajolinjoja enään niin tarkkaan katsoa, senku vain murjoo menemään. Hiilikuiturunko joustaa mukavasti ja keula antaa myöten mukavasti pahimmassakin kivikossa. Toki vielä vois nuita paineita pudottaa reilustikin. 
Vähän jo kävi mielessä että tartteeko sitä joustosatulatolppaakaan sittenkään laittaa! Thudbusteria st-mallia miettinyt!  
Mutta ennenkaikkea ihan mahtava pöörä  :Hymy:  10+ 
Toivottavasti satelis pian jo lumen, niin pääsis pyörän oikean tarkoituksen kokemaan.

----------


## a-o

> No nyt on ensikilometrit uudella farley 9.6 sella otettu. Ensifiilikset on kyllä nii-iiin positiiviset kun muuan vuosi taaksepäin meinasin etten kyllä ikinä osta tuommosta rumaaläskiä... Vaan eihän se oo ees ruma, komia ku porsas pienenä.  Ja koskaan ei pidä sanoa ei! 
> Ajo-ominaisuuksia löytyy kyllä huimasti, juuret nielee pehmeästi ja kivikot menee kun syöttää kaasujalkaa. Vertaa kapiampaan 29"maasturiin niin ei tarvitse ajolinjoja enään niin tarkkaan katsoa, senku vain murjoo menemään. Hiilikuiturunko joustaa mukavasti ja keula antaa myöten mukavasti pahimmassakin kivikossa. Toki vielä vois nuita paineita pudottaa reilustikin. 
> Vähän jo kävi mielessä että tartteeko sitä joustosatulatolppaakaan sittenkään laittaa! Thudbusteria st-mallia miettinyt!  
> Mutta ennenkaikkea ihan mahtava pöörä  10+ 
> Toivottavasti satelis pian jo lumen, niin pääsis pyörän oikean tarkoituksen kokemaan.




Onnea uutukaiselle! Rouva kertoikin, että iltalenkillä oli näkyny uututtaan kiiltävä kuituläski!

Sulla pitää pakata pyörä autoon ja ajaa lumen luokse, jos ei lumi tule Ouluun :Hymy:

----------


## PK1

Samankaltaiset fiilikset on 9.8:kin, kun tänään pääsin neitsytlenkin sipoonkorpeen sillä ajamaan. Onhan se nyt tietysti kovempi alla kuin täysjousto, mutta erittäin ketterä ja kevyt käsitellä. Juurakot menee hienosti kuten myös kallionousut sun muut. Mielenkiinnolla odotan paljonko rengastuksen vaihtaminen B&L tai vastaavaan vaikuttaa.
Rannevammasta johtuen menee kyllä jalka maahan aina jos alkaa olemaan paikkaa missä on selkeä kaatumisriski, niin ei tota nyt silleen tuu hirveesti vielä pahoissa paikoissa testattua. Mutta hienoa oli ajella, ja nyt tuntuu ettei tarvi läskiperheen muutoksista vähään aikaan haaveilla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Mitenkäs tuo 27.5 läski sitten vertautuu perus 26 läskiin ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan? Kyydin ainakin voisi ajatella olevan hiukan kovempaa renkaitten pienemmästä tilavuudesta johtuen. Renkaan varsinainen halkaisija taitaa edelleen kuitenkin olla sama kuin 26-läskillä mikäli olen oikein ymmärtänyt.

----------


## PK1

Toi on mun ensimmäinen täysjäykkä, niin silleen aika vaikea sanoa kun ainoat omat vertailukohdat on etu/täysjoustollisia läskejä. Saattaa olla joo aavistuksen kovempaa kyyti, mutta mielestäni tommonen juurakoitten ym. yli ajaminen meni vähintään yhtä helposti kuin normiläskirenkailla. Tilaahan tossa olis tehdä isompaa kumesta noillekin vanteille, joten ehkä niitä joskus tulee.

----------


## Han$a

> Onnea uutukaiselle! Rouva kertoikin, että iltalenkillä oli näkyny uututtaan kiiltävä kuituläski!
> 
> Kiitti a-o , niin minä katoinki pimeässä että se tais ollakkin sinun rouva iltalenkillä, kun ajettiin vastaan iinatin lenkillä junaradan vierustaa. 
> 
> Sulla pitää pakata pyörä autoon ja ajaa lumen luokse, jos ei lumi tule Ouluun



Syötteellä taitaa olla jo muutama milli lunta. 
Tosin taitaa sulaa vielä tulevana viikonloppuna. Tarkoitus olisikin käydä se 60 km lenkki vielä ajamassa tässä piakkoin. Uutukaiselle just passelit polut.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

> Mitenkäs tuo 27.5 läski sitten vertautuu perus 26 läskiin ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan? Kyydin ainakin voisi ajatella olevan hiukan kovempaa renkaitten pienemmästä tilavuudesta johtuen. Renkaan varsinainen halkaisija taitaa edelleen kuitenkin olla sama kuin 26-läskillä mikäli olen oikein ymmärtänyt.



Mielestäni erot on varsin mitättömät, jos haetaan pehmeyttä vs kovuutta varsinkin renkaan ilmatilan takia.

27,5 rullaa sen hippusen verran paremmin esteiden yli ja kompensoi sillä pehmeyttä. 

Taas kuitenkin loppujen lopuksi tullaan siihen miten haluaa ajaa, millä lastauksella, millä tavoitteella ja mitä nopeutta hakee.

On selvää että 5 tuumanen 0,5 bar paineella kantaa himpun verran paremmin kuin 3,8 tuumanen 0,5 bar paineella. 

Minkä osan matkastasi tarvitset löllyvää maastoa mukailevaa pehmeyttä ja kuinka kauan?
Vai haluatko loistavaa rullausta, keveyttä ja ketteryyttä? 

Johonkin pyörään saa kaikki melkein hyvin

----------


## jpf

> Mitenkäs tuo 27.5 läski sitten vertautuu perus 26 läskiin ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan? Kyydin ainakin voisi ajatella olevan hiukan kovempaa renkaitten pienemmästä tilavuudesta johtuen. Renkaan varsinainen halkaisija taitaa edelleen kuitenkin olla sama kuin 26-läskillä mikäli olen oikein ymmärtänyt.



Itselläni on kokemuksia sekä 27.5" Hodageista että 26" Flowbeist/Dunderbeist-yhdistelmästä: edellinen rullaa luonnollisesti paremmin ja on neulaspolulla nopeampi. Hodagit pohjaavat helpommin ja oikeiden paineiden kanssa pitää olla tarkempi. Juurakossa ja kivikossa 26-tuumaisen isompi ilmatila helpottaa elämää, mutta ei tee etenemisestä välttämättä nopeampaa. Upottavassa maastossa leveämpi 26-tuumainen kantaa paremmin, mutta ero on kuitenkin pieni.

Huonoa Hodageissa on reunanappuloiden pieni koko ja kivikossa ne eivät juurikaan suojaa renkaan kylkeä. Oman Farleyn takarengas alkaakin jo olla vaihtokunnossa.

----------


## Grandi66

Uusi rakas

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Mahtava meno, tiukka etukeno...

----------


## Jukahia

Onko jollain jo 27,5 x3,8 kumeksia ylimääräisenä... Ostan kaks...

----------


## Ski

> Uusi rakas
> 
> Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



WAU !!! Onnea hui !

----------


## Grandi66

Neitsytmatka ajettu, hauskaa oli. Pitänee hankkia paremmat valot prkl. Yks hajos, yks hyyty, kaks toimi hyvin

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fättärix

"Ensipuraisu"... ja kyllä maistui  :Hymy:

----------


## fättärix

Mihinköhän häipyi kuva jonka lisäsin tuohon edelliseen viestiini....? :O

----------


## PK1

Ei sitä näkynyt eilenkään.

----------


## fättärix

Viestin jättämisen jälkeen näkyi, mutta jonkin ajan kuluttua häipyi.

----------


## fättärix

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## LäskiRambo

Ei näy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jahvetti

On se vaan vieläkin mainio peli, muutama satanen takana ja ei oikein mistään moitteen sijaa. Ehkä seat stayt saisi olla vähän kapeammat, välillä kantapäät ja pohkeet osuu niihin metsässä neppaillessa. Voisi kokeilla 190mm perälle tarkoitettua akselia kampiin joskus.
Kuva vielä tämän päiväiseltä lenkiltä:

----------


## Jha

Mullaki reilu viissataa ajettu 9.6:lla ja aina se yllättää ku lähtee polulle. Kevyt ketterä ja rullaa loistavasti! Tänäänki reilu 3h. hymy huulilla vaikka vettä tuli😁 yritin Yks päivä säätää takaa droppeja lähemmäs mutta tuntu olevan niin tiukassa ettei uskaltanu vääntää, ootteko säädelly noita ja liikkuuko nätisti?
Kuva tänpäivän ajoista:

----------


## Wilikki

Omasta vitosesta säädin, eikä ollu kovin tiukassa ja liikku todella nätisti.

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hub

> On se vaan vieläkin mainio peli, muutama satanen takana ja ei oikein mistään moitteen sijaa. Ehkä seat stayt saisi olla vähän kapeammat, välillä kantapäät ja pohkeet osuu niihin metsässä neppaillessa. Voisi kokeilla 190mm perälle tarkoitettua akselia kampiin joskus.
> Kuva vielä tämän päiväiseltä lenkiltä:



Mikäs satula?

----------


## juho_u

Ootkos poistanu ne muoviset palikat, jolla akseli on uutena lukittu taakse?

----------


## Jahvetti

^^^^Kevyesti ne liikkuu kun ensin löysää tuon ison mutterin molemmin puolin ja jarrusatulan pultin sekä poistaa tuon muovisen jutun mikä on kuvassa ison mutterin edessä.

----------


## Jha

Tanks! Pitääpä testata

----------


## Jahvetti

> Mikäs satula?



Gilles Berthoud Galibier

----------


## Grandi66

Ku muistaa ottaa stopparit pois sieltä ni sit liikkuu.

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

Oisko Gilles Berhoud ?

----------


## IncBuff

Mahtuuko näihin uusiin Bud & Lou ongelmitta?

----------


## Jahvetti

^Menee heittämällä, myös iso Knardi.(ainakin 9.6:seen)

----------


## IncBuff

Paljo Farley 5:n haarukan offsetti ja A-C mitta on?

----------


## Sammy

http://1drv.ms/1NbHm1J

Ensinmmäinen testilenkki ajettu. Renkaat litkutettu ja vielä jotain pientä säätöä satulaan niin rupee olemaan kohillaan. Hauska peli  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Roces

Nopee kysymys. Mikä on eturattaan pulttijako?

----------


## mk

> Nopee kysymys. Mikä on eturattaan pulttijako?



Lienee tuo 104 .. Alla 5 farleyn speksit_http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/bi...p/1063000-2016
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod130749
BoltCircle104mm
ColourBlack
Teeth36.22t

_ja varuilta myös 9.6 tietoja, jossa tuo aeffect spiderless, kuten retale alempana oikaisee .. Mielenkiintoisen olonen kampisetti, mitenlie saatavuus? Kiinnostais kyllä 29"täysjoustoon orkkisten tilalle tässä kevään koittaessa.. Talvi menee 30t rattaalla http://www.jensonusa.com/Race-Face-Aeffect-Cinch-Cranks
http://decorahbicycles.com/product/trek-farley-9.6-15751.htm
http://www.raceface.com/components/c...t_crank_cinch/

----------


## retale

> Lienee tuo 104 .. Alla 5 farleyn speksit_http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/bi...p/1063000-2016
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod130749
> BoltCircle104mm
> ColourBlack
> Teeth36.22t
> 
> _ja varuilta myös 9.6 tietoja
> http://decorahbicycles.com/product/trek-farley-9.6-15751.htm
> http://www.raceface.com/components/c...t_crank_cinch/



Farley 9.6:ssa spiderless eli direct mount.

----------


## Jahvetti

> ..mitenlie saatavuus?..



Kotimaasta:
http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~1u9Hx0000001...04=RF-CK16AEA1

----------


## brilleaux

Ja eiku ostamaan!
http://fat-bike.com/2015/12/carbon-b...ek-farley-9-8/

----------


## Han$a

Moniko lenkkinen ketju on farley 9,6:ssa ? 114 vaiko 120?

----------


## Jahvetti

^114 lenkkiä.

----------


## Han$a

> ^114 lenkkiä.



Kiitän!

----------


## Passu

Olen pähkäillyt pää punaisena farley 5 ja 9.6 välillä, haluaisin tietää onko näiden pyörien ero ajettavuudessa niin kuin yöllä ja päivällä vai huomaako tälläinen sunnuntai ajelia juurikaan eroa, koeajo mahdollisuuta ei tuolle vitoselle ole, 9.6 olen kokeillut ja se oli todella hyvä.

----------


## a-o

> Olen pähkäillyt pää punaisena farley 5 ja 9.6 välillä, haluaisin tietää onko näiden pyörien ero ajettavuudessa niin kuin yöllä ja päivällä vai huomaako tälläinen sunnuntai ajelia juurikaan eroa, koeajo mahdollisuuta ei tuolle vitoselle ole, 9.6 olen kokeillut ja se oli todella hyvä.



No ohan se niin, että jos nyt ostat 5:n, niin sitten aina sillä ajellessa harmittelet, että ei tullut otettua kuiturunkoista. Eli jos parempi malli sopii budjettiin, niin ainakin itse valitsisin sen :Hymy: 

Molemmat on kyllä hyvä kamppeita ja valintaa tehdessä kannattaa miettiä kiekko kokoa ja pyörän käyttötarkoitusta. 9.6 lienee näistä kahdesta enemmän "kisakireä".

----------


## retale

> Olen pähkäillyt pää punaisena farley 5 ja 9.6 välillä, haluaisin tietää onko näiden pyörien ero ajettavuudessa niin kuin yöllä ja päivällä vai huomaako tälläinen sunnuntai ajelia juurikaan eroa, koeajo mahdollisuuta ei tuolle vitoselle ole, 9.6 olen kokeillut ja se oli todella hyvä.



Itselleni kävi siten, että menin kauppaan ostamaan Farley viitosta ja lähdin kaupasta Farley 9.6:n kanssa... On ne ihan eriluontoisia pyöriä; viitonen tuntuu läskipyörältä ja 9.6:n tuntuu maastopyörältä.

----------


## jpf

> Itselleni kävi siten, että menin kauppaan ostamaan Farley viitosta ja lähdin kaupasta Farley 9.6:n kanssa... On ne ihan eriluontoisia pyöriä; viitonen tuntuu läskipyörältä ja 9.6:n tuntuu maastopyörältä.



Kun hankit lisäksi 26"-läskivanteet ja niille 4.8"-renkaat, saat Farley 9.6:sta myös täysverisen läskipyörän.

----------


## retale

> Kun hankit lisäksi 26"-läskivanteet ja niille 4.8"-renkaat, saat Farley 9.6:sta myös täysverisen läskipyörän.



Juu, tällä optiolla osittain perustelin itselleni 9.6:n hankinnan (vaikka samalla rahalla olisi saanut hankittua hyvän alurunkoisen maasturin *ja* hyvän alurunkoisen läskin  :Sarkastinen:  ).

----------


## Passu

Jaahas taisi kysymykseni tietää 1100e lisämenoa pyörän ostoon, elämä on.

----------


## Passu

Taidan sittenkin päätyä  farley vitoseen.

----------


## Läskimasa

Norjasta sais seiskaa: http://sykkelboden.no/Sykler/Fatbike...34-p0000140389
Tuosta Norjan alvi 20% pois, rahtia vajaa satku ja täällä tulli 14% ja alv 24% päälle. Eli vajaan 3000€, eli kallis. Taitaa olla jo liki 9.6:n hinnoissa sitten?

----------


## Passu

Vielä yksi kysymys tuohon vitoseen liittyen, onko mitään käsitystä tai kokemusta millainen tuo on verrattuna on onen fattyyn? Itselläni oli jonkun aikaa fatty, ei se nyt huono ollut mutta jotain siitä jäi puuttumaan.

----------


## Ski

> Vielä yksi kysymys tuohon vitoseen liittyen, onko mitään käsitystä tai kokemusta millainen tuo on verrattuna on onen fattyyn? Itselläni oli jonkun aikaa fatty, ei se nyt huono ollut mutta jotain siitä jäi puuttumaan.



No se mikä jäi puuttumaan, uskon että löytyy F5:sta. Rungoissa ja ajotuntumissa on eroja, ja sanotaan nyt vielä että jälleenmyyntiarvo on huimasti parempi TREKillä jos nyt sattuis niin käymään. F5 on yksi parhaimmista hinta/laatusuhdeläskeistä, jos nyt tätä pitää järkiperäistää yhtään enempää.

----------


## JackOja

> Norjasta sais seiskaa...
> Tuosta Norjan alvi 20% pois, rahtia vajaa satku ja täällä tulli 14% ja alv 24% päälle...



Käy hakemassa paikan päältä niin saa maksaa Norjan alvilla eikä tarvii maksaa rahtia eikä tullia.

Iltalaiva Turusta Tukholmaan ja aamusta suoraan ajaa Osloon niin on iltapäivällä perillä. Ei se Norja niin kaukana ole.

Sitäpaitsi reissusta voi helposti kehitellä muutenkin mukavan pikkuloman. Norjassa on aina mukavaa ja hienoa.

----------


## eki15

passu jos laitat 100€ lisää tohon farley vitoseen niin saat whiten kuituläskin

----------


## Passu

> No se mikä jäi puuttumaan, uskon että löytyy F5:sta. Rungoissa ja ajotuntumissa on eroja, ja sanotaan nyt vielä että jälleenmyyntiarvo on huimasti parempi TREKillä jos nyt sattuis niin käymään. F5 on yksi parhaimmista hinta/laatusuhdeläskeistä, jos nyt tätä pitää järkiperäistää yhtään enempää.



Nyt kun merkki ja malli on löytynyt niin pitäisi koko selvittää, kumpi parempi 17.5" vai 19.5" ole 180cm pitkä.

----------


## Grandi66

Itse 188 pitkä ja 92 inseam pyörän koko 19,5"

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

182cm 19.5" on just sopiva 35mm stemmillä ja 780mm tangolla.  180cm ostaisin ehkä 17.5" rungolla, pitäisi olla sopiva vakiopalikoilla. Omaan makuun stemmi jää vaan liian pitkäksi.

----------


## jpf

Itse olen 180 cm ja inseam 82-83 cm. Vatuloin pitkään 17.5" ja 19.5" välillä päätyen pienempään ja valinta oli oikea.

----------


## Passu

> Itse olen 180 cm ja inseam 82-83 cm. Vatuloin pitkään 17.5" ja 19.5" välillä päätyen pienempään ja valinta oli oikea.



Hyvä tietää, tilaan 17.5"

----------


## maapaa

> Taidan sittenkin päätyä  farley vitoseen.



Hyvä valinta.

----------


## Jakke81

Juuri äsken suvala:sta farley 5 rouvalle joululahjaksi. Taka-ajatuksena  omat talvi ajot  :Vink:

----------


## Solaris_83

Hyvä valinta! 

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Passu

Eka työmatka farleylla tehty ja on kyllä järkyttävän huono rullaamaan, edellinen läskini on one fatty bfl kumeilla suorastaan lensi verrattuna tähän.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Vaikea uskoa, onkohan kaikki kondiksessa?

----------


## Viltro

Paljonko Farley 5 painaa vakiona? Google ei osannut kertoa tai sitten en vain osaa..

----------


## Grandi66

En usko. Onkoha kaikki kohillaa

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Passu

Pitää huomena tutkia, pysähdyin kaksi kertaa kympin matkalla katsomaan että mikä helvetti tätä vehjettä vaivaa, aikaa meni 56min kun normaalisti menee talvella 30-40min.

----------


## Passu

> Paljonko Farley 5 painaa vakiona? Google ei osannut kertoa tai sitten en vain osaa..



Matkalaukku puntarilla punnittuna tasan 15kg polkimien kans.

----------


## Viltro

> Matkalaukku puntarilla punnittuna tasan 15kg polkimien kans.



Kiitän tästä

----------


## a-o

Onko kukaan Farley 9/9.6/9.8 omistaja kokeillut ajaa pyörällä 26" kiekoilla ja n. 4.0" renkailla? Meneekö pyörä liian matalaksi maastoajoon?

EDIT: Myöskin kokemukse pienempien renkaiden toimivuudesta Farley 5:ssä kiinnostaa.

----------


## Han$a

Onko kukaan kiinnittänyt huomiota hodagin "27,5" pitoon esim. Tasaisella jäisellä tiellä tai polulla. Kovasti hakee ja muljuaa. 
Laskin rengaspaineita 0.8->0.6 niin alkoi tekemään tuota. 

Takavanteessa pieni painauma, lieköhän ensihuollossa saa oikastua.

----------


## juho_u

En oo muljuamista huomannut. Paineet mitattu vain kerran ja takana oli jossain 0.4 ja 0.5 välillä. Kokoajan oon ajanut rajoilla,  että lyö vanteelle. Pyörä tuntuu vain huononevan kun lisää painetta renkaisiin. Trekin pitäisi tehdä 4.4" 27.5 hodag, tuo mahtuisi vielä pyörimään ainakin kuitusessa.

----------


## jpf

> Onko kukaan kiinnittänyt huomiota hodagin "27,5" pitoon esim. Tasaisella jäisellä tiellä tai polulla. Kovasti hakee ja muljuaa. 
> Laskin rengaspaineita 0.8->0.6 niin alkoi tekemään tuota.



Olen huomannut samaa, mutta vain vielä alhaisimmilla paineilla (0.3 - 0.4) ja tienpinnoilla, joissa on jotain urien kaltaista. Poluilla tai tasaisella asfaltilla itseohjaavuutta en ole _häiritsevästi_ havainnut.

----------


## Ski

No eipä oo mulla yhtään eturengasta ollu mikä ei kovalla ja tasasella muljuais ku paineet laskee muljurajan alle. Maastossa taas ei huomaa mitään.
Hodag ei oo poikkeus vaikka on yks parraimmista millä oon ajanu.

----------


## Han$a

Eipä tuo oma pumppu ja sen mittari ole kyllä luotettavimasta päästä, voi olla ettei ole ihan passissa nuo paineet.
Jos renkaan keskimmäisten nappuloiden vieressä olevat nappulat olisivat vähän eri järjestyksessä(toinen taaempana ja toinen etempänä) niin tuo puoltamisefekti luultavasti jäis pois.

----------


## Han$a

> No eipä oo mulla yhtään eturengasta ollu mikä ei kovalla ja tasasella muljuais ku paineet laskee muljurajan alle. Maastossa taas ei huomaa mitään.
> Hodag ei oo poikkeus vaikka on yks parraimmista millä oon ajanu.



Eipä tuo maastossa olekaan millään tavalla häirinnyt. Hyvä rengas on pidoltaan ja rullaavuudeltaan. 
Ja mitä nyt tulee tuohon hakemiseen niin se mitä tuommosella kovalla alustalla(esim.autotie)tulee ajettua on kyllä todella vähäistä. 
Mutta hyvä tietää että en ole ainut joka on kokenut tuon pienen hapuilun.

----------


## jpf

> Trekin pitäisi tehdä 4.4" 27.5 hodag



Puhut asiaa!

----------


## Han$a

Käytin farleyn ensihuollossa, jossa vaihdettiin vapaarattaaseen notkiammat rasvat. Huomaa heti eron. Muutenkin Oulun paikallinen teki loistotyötä. Vaihteet ja kiekot loistotikissä.

----------


## Kampi1725

> passu jos laitat 100€ lisää tohon farley vitoseen niin saat whiten kuituläskin



Tää on Farley viestiketju...

----------


## juho_u

> Tää on Farley viestiketju...



Jep, ei vääräuskoisille.

----------


## bouncer

onko tietoa mahtuuko farley 5:seen vee snowshoe 2xl 26"x5.05 kumet alle?

----------


## Antza44

^Vahva arvaus, että ei ainakaan 100mm vanteella. Orkkis 80mm voipi olla hiinä ja hiinä :Sekaisin: ?

----------


## fättärix

> onko tietoa mahtuuko farley 5:seen vee snowshoe 2xl 26"x5.05 kumet alle?



Myyjä sanoi liikkeessä että 26/5 mahtuu, en tiiä sit kuin paljo isompi tuo on...

----------


## Läskimasa

> en tiiä sit kuin paljo isompi tuo on...



Ø 785 mm, lev. 130 mm.

----------


## bouncer

Haluan tehdä kunnon "monsteri" pyörästä sen takia kyselen. Kuinka isot renkaat olette laittaneet alle 80 ja 100 vanteille?

----------


## oivu

Nyt polttelee farley 9.6. Mitä rengas valikoimaa on tolle 27.5 tuuman vanteelle saako leveämpää kuin toi 3.8 ja mistä niitä voi ostaa?

----------


## Antza44

^Eipä noita 27.5" läski kumeja muita ole.

----------


## jpf

> Nyt polttelee farley 9.6. Mitä rengas valikoimaa on tolle 27.5 tuuman vanteelle saako leveämpää kuin toi 3.8 ja mistä niitä voi ostaa?



Tällä hetkellä ei tosiaan taida olla muita vaihtoehtoja. Itse ratkaisin vaihtoehtojen vähyyden hankkimalla lisäksi 26-tuumaiset vanteet, mutta eniten kilsoja on kuitenkin kertynyt Hodageilla.

----------


## Penseilijä

Tuli sitten hommattua Farley 9.6. 15.5" koko tuntui kertalaakista osuvan nappiin tämmöselle 168 cm kärpäselle. Tuolla jääloskassa tuli ajattetua 10 km matka kotiin ja seuraavan kerran ehtii ajeleen joulun jälkeen, mutta ensipuraisu maistui kyllä. Onhan tuo kevyt peli jyhkeyteensä nähden ja rullas kyllä ihan mielettömän hyvin. Etujarru vaan rupes kuulostamaan laumalta nälkäsiä tipuja about 5 kilsan jälkeen, mutta sehän on vaan säätökymysys  :Hymy: 

Yllättävän hyvin nuo Hodagit piti kunhan oli vähän hiekkaa jään päällä. Alkuun vähän hirvitti jäätikkö, mutta kun sai tatsia ja uskaltautui ajamaan, niin suupielet nous korviin  :Hymy:  Vaimokin katteli sitä sillä silmällä, että voi tulla vielä kalliiks ;D

Ainakin Farleyt näytti olevan Pyörä-Suvalassa ~15% alennuksella.

----------


## Ski

> Nyt polttelee farley 9.6. Mitä rengas valikoimaa on tolle 27.5 tuuman vanteelle saako leveämpää kuin toi 3.8 ja mistä niitä voi ostaa?



Leveämpiä 27,5 tulee mutta onhan tuo 4.0 todella loistava vaihtoehto 90% ajoon missä tahansa. 
Ja kuten edellä on mainittu, talveksi alle 26 vannesetti ja silloin menee ihan tarpeeksi leveää.
Tuo malli rullaa ja kulkee ja on jäykkä ja kätevä. Kaikki samassa paketissa.
Hyvää Joulua ! 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Varjoankka

Onko kokemuksia takahäksän yms. telineiden sopivuudesta Farleyhyn? Pitäisi lähteä ens kesänä retkeilemään 9.6:n kanssa ja tavaraa ois kiva saada hiukan enempi kyytiin.

----------


## Ski

Bilteman tarakka ollu mulla ja monella, ei oo kallis, kokeiles. Hyvää Joulua !

----------


## Penseilijä

Olisko jollain tarjota jotain pro tippiä millä nuo Avid DB3:t saisi pelittämään edes jokseenkin laahaamatta? Uudella Farley 9.6:lla ajettu noin 20 km ja about 5 km kohdalla alkoi sellainen viserrys etujarrusta, että ihmiset kääntyy 50m edenpänä katsomaan, että "taivas varjele, mikä sieltä tulee?" Takajarru toimii moitteitta.

Koitin painaa kahvasta erilaisilla voimakkuuksilla samalla kiristäen sylinterin ruuvit, niin kun olen kaikki aiemmat levarit keskittänyt, mutta ei auta. Parhaimmillaankin etukiekko pyörähtää ehkä kierroksen samalla voimalla kun takakiekko 5. Otin myös palat irti ja männät näyttää olevan hyvin sisässä.

Sylinterin sisään kurkkiessa näyttäis siltä, että pala tykkää laahata renkaasta ulompana olevaa mäntää joko takaa tai yläpuolelta katsottaessa tai molemmista. Yritin myös tunkea männän ja palan väliin jotain lappusia, mutta en saanut sinne mitään menemään (paperi taittuu ja pahvin tapanen liian paksu).

Onko tuo normaalia, että tuo on tommoinen ränkkä joka hoituu sisäänajolla? Ei ole aikaisemmilla Formulan, Hayesin ja Shimanon levareilla ollut moisia ongelmia.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Mulla samat jarrut omas pyöräs (ei trek)  Rasvasin männät ja Hion palat santapaperilla sekä tein viisteen päihin..putsas in asetooni lla sit paikalle nyt toiminut hyvin..☺ 
Kumpi vinkuu pahemmin etu vai taka. .märällä toki pikkusen vielä. .mut sisään ajossa. .vielä. .
Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

> Olisko jollain tarjota jotain pro tippiä millä nuo Avid DB3:t saisi pelittämään edes jokseenkin laahaamatta? Uudella Farley 9.6:lla ajettu noin 20 km ja about 5 km kohdalla alkoi sellainen viserrys etujarrusta, että ihmiset kääntyy 50m edenpänä katsomaan, että "taivas varjele, mikä sieltä tulee?" Takajarru toimii moitteitta.
> 
> Koitin painaa kahvasta erilaisilla voimakkuuksilla samalla kiristäen sylinterin ruuvit, niin kun olen kaikki aiemmat levarit keskittänyt, mutta ei auta. Parhaimmillaankin etukiekko pyörähtää ehkä kierroksen samalla voimalla kun takakiekko 5. Otin myös palat irti ja männät näyttää olevan hyvin sisässä.
> 
> Sylinterin sisään kurkkiessa näyttäis siltä, että pala tykkää laahata renkaasta ulompana olevaa mäntää joko takaa tai yläpuolelta katsottaessa tai molemmista. Yritin myös tunkea männän ja palan väliin jotain lappusia, mutta en saanut sinne mitään menemään (paperi taittuu ja pahvin tapanen liian paksu).
> 
> Onko tuo normaalia, että tuo on tommoinen ränkkä joka hoituu sisäänajolla? Ei ole aikaisemmilla Formulan, Hayesin ja Shimanon levareilla ollut moisia ongelmia.



Samat ongelmat omassa 9.6. Nuo tuntuu laahaavan vähän AINA. Kitinään jarruttaessa on auttanut levyjen ja palojen putsaaminen brake cleanerilla. Sellainen juttu tuli mieleen, että voisiko vika olla laakereissa? Satuloiden keskittämisen jälkeen on vähän aikaa hiljaista, mutta yksi kalteva kohta niin laahaaminen alkaa.

----------


## Penseilijä

Omat jarrut on hiljaiset jarruttaessa, mutta etujarrusta kuuluu karmea viserrys normiajossa. Jarrutuksen jälkeen viserrys lakkaa ehkä 5 sekunniksi ja jatkuu taas pikkuhiljaa voimistuen. Ja tuo laahaus on niin voimakasta, että ei hirveästi viitsisi ajella. Pikkulaahaus nyt ei haittaa, mutta tuo ei ole enää pientä. Takajarrussa ei tosiaan mitään ongelmaa. Täytynee koittaa puhdistaa levyt ja palat.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Joo ymmärrän. ..itsekkin Aatelin vaihtaa toiset talvex. .Mut nyt peittää tosin kuivaahan nyt märällä vinkuu enimmäkseen. .ja kokeile tota viistettä päihin ..

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

Eikö ne jarrut vois keskittää ihan silmällä keskelle jos eivät muuten keskity?

----------


## Penseilijä

^Kokeilin sitä, mutta jos katson sylinterin sisään sivulta ja keskitän levyn palojen väliin, niin levy hinkkaa ulompaan palaan päältä katsottuna. Jos keskitän päältä katsottuna, niin se hinkkaa sisempään palaan sivulta katsottuna. Vaikka kiristän pultin niin kevyesti kun pystyn ja toinen pultti on ihan löysällä, niin sylinteri ei meinaa liikkua enää mihinkään löysältäkään puolelta, että vois kohdistaa puolen kerrallaan. Vaikea katsoa että ne olis yhtäaikaa kohdillaan.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Mites sillai löysää ne satula pultit purista kahvasta pidä siinä ja kiristä pultit. .☺

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

> Mites sillai löysää ne satula pultit purista kahvasta pidä siinä ja kiristä pultit. .☺
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tais olla jo kokeillu, ainakin näin lukee tuolla ylempänä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Okei. ...

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Penseilijä

Ei tosiaan auta tuo pulttien kiristäminen samalla kun painaa kahvasta. Aiemmilla jarruilla toiminut tuo ongelmitta. Eipä auttanut puhdistuskaan, joten alkaa näyttämään siltä, että laitan kalastustarvikefirman jarrut tilalle.

Mulla on jäykkäperässä XT:t ja kommuutterissa Deoret olleet muutaman vuoden ja kerran olen joutunut ilmaamaan (sekin oma vika, kun unohdin fillarin kovaan pakkaseen pariksi päivää ylösalaisin  :Kieli pitkällä: ) ja muuten satunnaisilla keskityksillä toimineet pommin varmasti liejusta 20 asteen pakkaseen.

On ehkä vähän paradoksaalista, että pitäis ajaa 50-150 kilsaa kipeästi huoltoa kaipaavalla pyörällä, että vois viedä ensihuoltoon  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

Rasvaa ne kupukantaprikat satulan kiinnitysruuvien alta, kyllähän ne satulat nyt keskelle ja suoraan saa kiinni jos haluaa. Ei ne palat voi sieltä omia aikoja mennä vinoon laahaamaan jos osat on kerran paikoilleen kunnolla laitettu ja jouset on välissä niinku kuuluuki.

----------


## Penseilijä

^Täytyypä koittaa vielä tuota. Kiitos tuosta ja muistakin vinkeistä. Ei nuo jarrut kyllä ihan tikissä ole, kun kahva on kumipallomainen ja sillä kestää hetki palautua takaisin, kun painaa pohjaan. Ihan kun vaatisivat ilmausta. Vai liekö vain sisäänajamattomuutta. Samassa kylmässä tallissa on kaikki pyörät ja muiden fillareiden levarit toimii nätisti.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Niin on mullakin kylmässä varastossa. .ei oo kiva kyl kun tekee tota vinkunaa koko ajan johtusko siitä kun kastuu vai mistä lie  oon päikäillyt monesti. .kuivalla on mulla toiminut hyvin on Tehokkaat kin. .no toivottavasti saat kuntoon 👍☺

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## IncBuff

> Ei nuo jarrut kyllä ihan tikissä ole, kun kahva on kumipallomainen ja sillä kestää hetki palautua takaisin, kun painaa pohjaan. Ihan kun vaatisivat ilmausta.



Kyllä tuo kumipallomaisuus vaikuttaa siltä, että systeemi vaatisi ilmausta. Se voi aiheuttaa sitä laahaustaipumustakin.

----------


## Ski

SISSIMARKKINOINTIA !!!! 
 :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Voi myhnä. Katteeks käypi. Suurta peukkua. (y)

----------


## Ski

> Voi myhnä. Katteeks käypi. Suurta peukkua. (y)



Joo ei voi ku ihmetellä luonnon kauneutta. Kaikenlaista erilaista valoa, ja heijastusta ja reittiä ! 

Kohta tuonne taas partaa valkasee !

----------


## Arhipoff

> SISSIMARKKINOINTIA !!!!



Näyttää reitit olevan kunnossa, viikonlopuksi ennustetaan hyvää säätä... Hmmmm....

----------


## Läskimasa

> Kyllä tuo kumipallomaisuus vaikuttaa siltä, että systeemi vaatisi ilmausta. Se voi aiheuttaa sitä laahaustaipumustakin.



Voi tosiaan olla että joku kupla änkee mäntiä ulos vaikka periaatteessa paineettomana oliskin. 

On se nättiä pohjosessa, on! 😎👍

----------


## Han$a

Oliko niin että farley 9.6 saapi bluton ja menee heittämällä paikalle ilman mitään ylimääräistä vempulointia?
Ja mikähän bluto on parhain. Eikö nuitakin ole jo liuta tarjolla?

----------


## Varjoankka

> Oliko niin että farley 9.6 saapi bluton ja menee heittämällä paikalle ilman mitään ylimääräistä vempulointia?
> Ja mikähän bluto on parhain. Eikö nuitakin ole jo liuta tarjolla?



Mulle myyjä ainakin sanoi että Bluto menee heittämällä ysikutoseen. Parin ekan lenkin jälkeen olen kaivannut täysjouston jälkeen tosin enemmänkin takajoustoa kuin etujoustoa  :Hymy:  Katsotaan miten sitä innostuu etujoustosta, jos sitten keväämmällä pääsisi testaamaan Blutollista läskiä.

----------


## Nicco

Trek Farley 5 olisi menossa hankintaan. Onko kokemusta shimano xt 1x11 voimansiirron käyttämisestä tässä pyörässä? Mahtuuko ketju kulkemaan vai tuleeko turhan lähelle rengasta?

----------


## Lanssi

Avidin jarruista sen verran, että ne vakiopalat on erittäin äänekkäät. Orgaaniset palat tilalle, niin hiljenee. Kuluvat vähän nopeammin, mutta pysäyttävät hyvin ja edes hieman ninjamaisemmin. 😉

----------


## mvk14

Mitäs runkolaukkua porukka käyttää farley 6?  Jos sellainen löytyis jossa vetoketju kestää  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun D2403 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

Tein itse (äiti auttoi),ostin kankaat, velcrot ja vetoketjun Shelby.fi liikkeestä Oulun Tuirasta. Hyvä ja sopiva tuli.  :Hymy:

----------


## mvk14

Tuo onkin hyvä vinkki.  Saa rouvalle iltapuhdetta samalla :Hymy:

----------


## Grandi66

Käy www.highmobilitygear.com sivuilta vakoilemassa mallia ja mittoja.

----------


## Mokka

Minulle myyjä farley 5:seen suositteli tuota xt 1x11 yhdistelmää että oli omaan läskiin laittanut. Että varmaan toimii ainakin perus Barbegazeilla renkailla.

----------


## oivu

No niin farley 9.6 tilattu. Tänään kävin ekaa kertaa kokeilemassa läskipyörää tosin se oli kona. Mukaavasti se kiipesi. Odotukset trekistä on pikkasen paremmmat noitten 27,5 vanteiden takia. Onkos joku muuten pistänyt joustokeulaa 9.6?

----------


## zipo

The rest osastolla:

----------


## Han$a

> No niin farley 9.6 tilattu. Tänään kävin ekaa kertaa kokeilemassa läskipyörää tosin se oli kona. Mukaavasti se kiipesi. Odotukset trekistä on pikkasen paremmmat noitten 27,5 vanteiden takia. Onkos joku muuten pistänyt joustokeulaa 9.6?



 Onnea hyvästä valinnasta! 
Itsekin tuosta joustosta kiinnostunut, eli onko passelia blutoa vielä tuolle 27,5 renkaalle?

----------


## PK1

> Onnea hyvästä valinnasta! 
> Itsekin tuosta joustosta kiinnostunut, eli onko passelia blutoa vielä tuolle 27,5 renkaalle?



Eikse nyt ole se ja sama onko 26 vai 27.5 renkaat sen jouston kanssa, ulkomitat renkaalla about samat. 
27.5:lle ehkä bluto sopii aavistuksen paremmin koska siinä joutuu käyttämään hieman enemmän painetta.
Katsot vaan sopivan mittaisen bluton joka sopii nykyiseen keulan geometriaan.

----------


## Jakke81

Ainakin nuo trekin 27,5 uppoaa dude cf9,0 alle heittämällä. Eli tilan puolesta  blutoon menee, en ole ehtinyt ajamaan osia uupuu kokonais pakestista... Mm jarru levyt ja pakka

----------


## Jahvetti

Ja onhan siinä farley 9:ssä 27.5 kiekot ja bluto ihan vakiona. Siitä keulan mitta sitten.

----------


## Jahvetti

Alkaa mennä aika lähelle satulaputkea tuo venynyt isoknardi kun taka-akseli on edessä :Hymy:  Lumella akseli mahdollisimman takana on muutenkin parempi omasta mielestä.

----------


## VSS

> The rest osastolla:



Jos tähän oli tulossa se "värikoodaus" niin uusi nimi voisi olla Rainbow Stache:


http://http://jennieoo.deviantart.co...ache-342882877

----------


## zipo

Buhaa haa niin se ponihustleri alkaa hahmottumaan,Perseetä tulee kaikki värit tolleen kaaressa.
Takanapa ostettu mutta etunavaksi meinasin punaista.Kehiksi sitten eteen  keltainen ja taakse sininen.
niin mkäli iloinen värispeksattu härötin pitää rakentaa.Vaihtoehto B:Prince lila runko vaihtaa väriä....Moustang u know

----------


## Han$a

Helwetti ku pitää kovaa ääntä takajarru! Hävettää ihan tuolla keskellä hiljasta mettää ku lyö jossain kohtaa jarrua, no ainaki kuulee kun on tulossa.  :Hymy:  Tilasin tuommoset palat ja ajattelin lyyä tilalle jos pikkasen pehmentäs tuota ääntä, saapi kohta peltorit päässä ajella muuten!  :Hymy:  

Etujarru on tosin ihan äänetön! 

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...15,117;page=57

----------


## Läskimasa

Mitkä lie ne alkuperäiset? Mä laitoin vihreet Swissstopin orgaaniset BB7:hin, eipä oo oikeestaan inahdustakaan kuulunu sen jälkeen.

----------


## Han$a

Jos ei nuo uudet toimi hiljempina, ni täytyy lyyä tilaukseen nuo swisstopit!
Ihmeellistä vain ettei etupalat metelöi. 

Itsellä on tuo taka-akseli edessä ja mitä nyt pistäny tuntemuksia niin kovalla alustalla joustoa tuntuu olevan vähemmän
 Runko tuntuu joustavan vähemmän, täytyy siirtää takas ja tunnustella uudestaan.

----------


## Tarmou

Lähteekö F5 -16, noi RaceFace Ride kammet ulos tällä http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...in-2000023875/ ?

----------


## Highlander

> Lähteekö F5 -16, noi RaceFace Ride kammet ulos tällä http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...in-2000023875/ ?



 
 
 
Use standard ISIS compatible crank puller with M22x1 thread (Park Tool CWP-6) to remove RH crank from spindle.(Factory
assembled 10mm hex key puller cap must be removed)

----------


## Jha

> Helwetti ku pitää kovaa ääntä takajarru! Hävettää ihan tuolla keskellä hiljasta mettää ku lyö jossain kohtaa jarrua, no ainaki kuulee kun on tulossa.  Tilasin tuommoset palat ja ajattelin lyyä tilalle jos pikkasen pehmentäs tuota ääntä, saapi kohta peltorit päässä ajella muuten! 
> 
> Etujarru on tosin ihan äänetön! 
> 
> http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...15,117;page=57



Mulla kans sama homma. Ihan järjetön meteli, välillä tuntuu että viitti etes jarruttaa jos sattuu oleen muita lähistöllä  :Leveä hymy: 
Postissa ois Bike24:sen paketti, samoja paloja tilasin. Toivottavasti auttaa.





> Itsellä on tuo taka-akseli edessä ja mitä nyt pistäny tuntemuksia niin kovalla alustalla joustoa tuntuu olevan vähemmän
> Runko tuntuu joustavan vähemmän, täytyy siirtää takas ja tunnustella uudestaan.



Mä kans siirsin eteen ja jotenki tuntuu että parempi oli ku pitempi akseliväli. Pitää siirtää takas ja katella miltä tuntuu.

----------


## Han$a

Helpotti heti tuo vikinä kun kävin testillä nuilla uusilla paloilla, tosin pientä vikinää oli muttei voi verrata alkuperäisiin. Vanhat(600km) oli jotenkin tosi urittunu ja levyssä näkyi myöskin urittumista. Ei ole tasaisesti jarrupalat ottanut levyyn!

On tuo akseli sittenkin parempi kun siirtää ihan eteen!!

Edit: Näemmä kannattaa laittaa  lukitetta niihin isompiin akselin muttereihin, oli melkein pyöriny auki toinen puoli kun reilun tunnin lenkin kävin ajamassa.

----------


## PK1

Mahtuukohan toi Snowshoe 2XL Farley 9.8:n pyörimään?

----------


## VSS

^Jos se mahtui Specialized Fatboyn keulille niin luulisin että myös Farleyhin mahtuu.
EDIT. Siis eteen mahtuu, takarenkaan tilasta en osaa sanoa.

----------


## Penseilijä

Pääsinpä vihdoin ajamaan 9.6:lla, kun sain Avidin romut vaihdettua XT:n jarruihin. Laitoin samalla Icetech-levyt 180mm eteen ja 160mm taakse ja johan pelittää. Vinkumiset ja laahailut loppui siihen ja säädöt meni kerrasta. Onhan tuo mahtava pyörä  :Hymy:

----------


## Penseilijä

Nyt olis aikomus tehdä Hodag/Jackalope-setistä tubeless, mutta en saa tuota Hodagia irti vanteelta. Tuntuu kuin olis vedetty jollain sikaflexillä kiinni. Ei ole aiempaa kokemusta läskeistä tai tubeless-hommista. Hyviä vinkkejä?

----------


## Grandi66

Tennaria vaan eli lattiaa vasten sellai ettei napa ota maaha ja sit jalalla painaa kumia ni lähtee.

----------


## jpf

> Nyt olis aikomus tehdä Hodag/Jackalope-setistä tubeless, mutta en saa tuota Hodagia irti vanteelta. Tuntuu kuin olis vedetty jollain sikaflexillä kiinni. Ei ole aiempaa kokemusta läskeistä tai tubeless-hommista. Hyviä vinkkejä?



Hodag asettuu tosi tiukalle, mikä on toisaalta hyvä tubeless-asennusta ajatellen. Itse taistelin sisurin poistamisen kanssa epätoivoon asti kunnes vihdoin sain sen pois. Rengas lähtee pois vanteen reunalta kun painaa rengasta aivan vanteen reunasta jalalla. Sisurin poistaminen onnistuu kun painelee renkaan joka kohdalta vanteen keskellä olevaan uraan, jolloin renkaan ja vanteen väliin saa hieman enemmän tilaa ja sisurin saa pois.

Sisurin poistoa lukuunottamatta 27.5 Hodag-Jackalope -yhdistelmä on todella ongelmaton tubeless-setup.

----------


## Penseilijä

Joo kiitoksia. Sain nyt renkaan reunoilta irti ja pitää vielä saada sisuri pois. Olikos tuolla teippi valmiina ettei tartte erikseen teipata? Litkut vaan sisään, rengas paikalleen ja ilmaa?

----------


## jpf

Mulla ainakin oli teippi jo valmiina.

----------


## Grandi66

On teippi valmiina, mut tarkista et on laitettu kunnolla.

----------


## Penseilijä

Taisi litkutus onnistua. Kohta paria tuntia ollut takarengaskin litkutettuna ja hyvin on ilmoja pidelly. Oli tosiaan teippi valmiina, niin ei tarvinnut ottaa rengasta pois. Pistin Stanin venttiilin ja saman firman ruiskulla saman firman litkut sisään ja pumppasin 1-1.5 bariin, että asettuu kumi kunnolla vanteille. Pitänee laskea paineet parempiin lukemiin kohtapuoliin. Kiitokset vinkeistä!

----------


## Han$a

[QUOTE=Jha;2483249]Mulla kans sama homma. Ihan järjetön meteli, välillä tuntuu että viitti etes jarruttaa jos sattuu oleen muita lähistöllä  :Leveä hymy: 
Postissa ois Bike24:sen paketti, samoja paloja tilasin. Toivottavasti auttaa.

Kerkesin jo innostua nuista bike24:sen paloista, mainostavat vielä että vähempi ääntä jne.. Kyllähän nuoki alko vinkua, tosin voihan se olla näitten pakkastenkin takia! Muutama lenkki ja tilata Nuo swisstopin palat jos ei mölyt vähene!

Näistä siis kyse: *http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...15,117;page=57*

----------


## Grandi66

Miulla oli laatikossa shimanon slx jarrut, vaihtu heti alkuunsa. Ei oo tarvinna murehtia vinkumisia.

----------


## ealex

> Helpotti heti tuo vikinä kun kävin testillä nuilla uusilla paloilla, tosin pientä vikinää oli muttei voi verrata alkuperäisiin. Vanhat(600km) oli jotenkin tosi urittunu ja levyssä näkyi myöskin urittumista. Ei ole tasaisesti jarrupalat ottanut levyyn!



Eli jarrusatula on vinossa, mikä selittää juuri takajarrun vinkumista.

----------


## Han$a

> Eli jarrusatula on vinossa, mikä selittää juuri takajarrun vinkumista.



Eipä käyny mielessäkään tuo, juuri kun liikutellu tuota akselia, niin sehän pitää satulaa myös liikuttaa. 
Kiitos vinkistä.

Edit: nyt mittailin ja pitäs olla akseli linjassa, ja sitä myöten jarrusatula pitäs olla kans. 
Mutta pikkasen levy ottaa paloihin kiinni, onko satulassa joku säätö erikseen?

----------


## Bull88

> Miulla oli laatikossa shimanon slx jarrut, vaihtu heti alkuunsa. Ei oo tarvinna murehtia vinkumisia.



Millaisia kokemuksia niistä?

----------


## ealex

> Eipä käyny mielessäkään tuo, juuri kun liikutellu tuota akselia, niin sehän pitää satulaa myös liikuttaa. 
> Kiitos vinkistä.
> 
> Edit: nyt mittailin ja pitäs olla akseli linjassa, ja sitä myöten jarrusatula pitäs olla kans. 
> Mutta pikkasen levy ottaa paloihin kiinni, onko satulassa joku säätö erikseen?



Kyllä, sitä satulaa pitää keskittää jarrulevyn suhteen.

----------


## Mokka

XT jarrut hankittu farley 5:seen, johan hiljeni saatana.

----------


## Jha

Saman tein just minäki😀 siirrän vinkujat pojan pyörään😀 kyllä ne tosin hiljeni orgaanisilla paloilla mutta vahingossa tarttu XT:t matkaan ku kävin paikallisessa

----------


## Highlander

Onko vitosessa samat Avidin jarrut kuin kutosessa? Kuten ealex kirjoitti, niin satulan keskittäminen auttaa jos sen osaa tehdä oikein. Ihan hyvät jarrut nuo ovat vakiopaloin.

----------


## fättärix

Ei mulla vaan jarrut vingu F5:ssa paitsi silloin kun ajaa jossain märässä kurakossa ja silloinhan ne vinkuu kaikki jarrut.

----------


## Wilikki

Täällä kans varsin äänettömät f5:ssa 

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mvk14

Nyt runkolaukku viimeistelty, helppohko oli tehdä ku rouva auttoi. Uusi mieleinen satulakin saatiin paikalleen. Mitäs porukka suosittais seuraavaksi rengas pariksi? Nyt orkkis hodagit alla. Eteen kaipais ehkä hieman leveempää taakse riittää 3,8". Hodag ollut kyllä hyvä takakumina. 

Lähetetty minun D2403 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

> Nyt runkolaukku viimeistelty, helppohko oli tehdä ku rouva auttoi. Uusi mieleinen satulakin saatiin paikalleen. Mitäs porukka suosittais seuraavaksi rengas pariksi? Nyt orkkis hodagit alla. Eteen kaipais ehkä hieman leveempää taakse riittää 3,8". Hodag ollut kyllä hyvä takakumina. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun D2403 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kyllä ne Hodagit on hyvät, turhaa vaihtelee jos toimii.

----------


## Grandi66

Slx toimii yhtä hyvin kuin xt jarrut, on vaan pikkasen edullisemmat.

----------


## Passu

Terve,  olen muuttamassa f5 vaihteistoa 1*10, voiko tuohon hg50 pakkaan laittaa 42 piikkistä ratasta?

----------


## petev

Taitaa samalla vaivalla olla paras vaihtaa koko pakka.

----------


## Bull88

Käykö nämä farley 5:n heittämällä? http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...987/wg_id-1839 Kiitos auttajille.  :Hymy:

----------


## Passu

> Taitaa samalla vaivalla olla paras vaihtaa koko pakka.



Mihin pakkaan ajattelit?

----------


## petev

Vaikka Sunrace

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Terve,  olen muuttamassa f5 vaihteistoa 1*10, voiko tuohon hg50 pakkaan laittaa 42 piikkistä ratasta?



Ei pysty, on niitattu pakka. Pitää olla XT pakka niin siihen saat vaihdettua lehdet. 42t saattaa myös olla hankala saada moitteetta toimimaan, toisilla toimii toisilla ei. 40t on varmempi valita siinä suhteessa.

Itsellä käytössä Praxiksen 10-pakka jossa siis valminna 11-40t

----------


## Passu

> Ei pysty, on niitattu pakka. Pitää olla XT pakka niin siihen saat vaihdettua lehdet. 42t saattaa myös olla hankala saada moitteetta toimimaan, toisilla toimii toisilla ei. 40t on varmempi valita siinä suhteessa.
> 
> Itsellä käytössä Praxiksen 10-pakka jossa siis valminna 11-40t



Ok, pitää laittaa sunrisen 11-40 pakka ja 30 eturatas.

----------


## Läskimasa

> 30 eturatas.



Miksei 28 tai 26?

----------


## Passu

> Miksei 28 tai 26?



28 voisi olla hyvä, mulla tuo pyörä yleiskäytössä eli työmatkoista maastoon, menisikö 26 ratas jo liian pieneksi?

----------


## Läskimasa

^ No kyllä silläkin tarpeeks kovaa varmaan pääsis. Mut 30/40 välitys mun makuun liian pitkä metsän puolella.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Aika pitkälti yksilöllistä mikä välitys on kellekkin paras, siirryin 30t->28t ja en oikeastaan huomannut muuta eroa kun sen että nyt kun vähän runttaa pienimmällä niin ketju osuu renkaaseen koska 28 tulee sisemmälle paikalle spiderissä. Välitykset riittää kyllä siirtymällekin tuolla 28t rattaalla, toisaalta 30t toimii myös metsässä.

----------


## oivu

Millaisia 26" kiekkoja olette farley 9.6 ostanut? Jotain kevyttä tekis mieli   :Hymy:

----------


## Kruunu

Osaisiko joku helpottaa ostopäätöstä Farley 9.6 ja 9.8 välillä? 

Hieman mietityttää näiden kahden painoero, joka on todellisuudessa yhden kilon luokkaa, toisin kuin esitteissä annetaan harhaanjohtavasti ymmärtää. Vakiona tulisi luultavimmin pyörää ajettua, niin onko reilu puolitoistatuhatta euroa sopuhinta yhden painokilon säästölle. Mahtaako olla kellään molemmista pyöristä edes lyhyitä ajokokemuksia päätöksen helpottamiseksi?

----------


## savierk

> Osaisiko joku helpottaa ostopäätöstä Farley 9.6 ja 9.8 välillä? 
> 
> Hieman mietityttää näiden kahden painoero, joka on todellisuudessa yhden kilon luokkaa, toisin kuin esitteissä annetaan harhaanjohtavasti ymmärtää. Vakiona tulisi luultavimmin pyörää ajettua, niin onko reilu puolitoistatuhatta euroa sopuhinta yhden painokilon säästölle. Mahtaako olla kellään molemmista pyöristä edes lyhyitä ajokokemuksia päätöksen helpottamiseksi?



Ottamatta sen enempi kantaa kumpi on parempi, niin suurin painoero taitaa tulla kiekoista. Wamba 27,5" kiekkosetti on tulossa myyntiin keväällä ja sen paino tämän hetken tiedon mukaan on 2,5kg. Mun mielestä aika painavat hiilikuitukiekoiksi. 9.6:n kiekkosetti painaa ~3kg. 9.8:ssa haarukan emäputki on hiilikuitua ja 9.6:ssa alumiinia. Tuo taitaa tehdä ~100g. Itsellä on Farley 9.6 ja vaihdoin siihen Next SL kammet. Painoa lähti kammen vaihdolla ~250g. Jos ~750g ero tulee pyörivästä massasta, niin kyllähän sen eron jo huomaa ajossa.

Jos olisin samassa tilanteessa kuin sinä ja rahaa olisi 9.8:iin, niin ostaisin sen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kruunu

> Jos olisin samassa tilanteessa kuin sinä ja rahaa olisi 9.8:iin, niin ostaisin sen.



Tätä suositusta osasin pelätäkin  :Hymy:  Kiitos kiekkojen ja kampien painotiedoista, jotka päätöksenteossa ovat juuri mietinnässä. Miten tuo Next hiilarikampi tuntuu kivien kosketuksiin suhtautuvan?

Paria läskiä on tullut koitettua koeajopäivinä Turun seudulla viime vuonna (Kona ja Spessu) ja niillä sellaista kevyttä käsiteltävyyttä ja kettetyyttä ei kyllä löytynyt, mitä pyörältäni toivoisin. Kokeilumahdollisuudet ovat myös ohuet, kun 191cm pituisena (95cm inseam) runkosuositus on tuo suurin mahdollinen (21,5"). Keskitason xc pyörän kevyttä käsiteltävyyttä haikailevana kuulisin mielelläni, että olenko täysin väärillä vesillä, eli voisiko tällä Trek Farley:n kanssa päästä toivomaani kevyeen ja nopeaan käsiteltävyyteen, mitä useampi Farleyn omistaja vaikuttaisi kehuvan?

----------


## eagle

Hiilarikampiin suosittelen laittamaan kammenpäihin ne "tulpat" suojiksi niin ei heti oo vaihtokunnossa ne kammet.

----------


## Penseilijä

Tänään tuli tilanne, jossa piti pyöräilijäruuhkasta johtuen ajaa hiljaa uudessa pyöräilijöiden sekottamassa pöperölumessa ja Hodagit meinas lähteä alta monta kertaa. 
Olin varmaan läskin kanssa eniten ongelmissa  :Hymy:  Auttaiskohan paineiden nosto tuohon? Pumpun mittari sanoi sopimuksen irti, mutta sen mitä jaksoin mittarin pysähtymistä
odotella, niin 0.5:n barin kieppeille ne pysähtyi.

----------


## Eeteeku

> Tätä suositusta osasin pelätäkin  Kiitos kiekkojen ja kampien painotiedoista, jotka päätöksenteossa ovat juuri mietinnässä. Miten tuo Next hiilarikampi tuntuu kivien kosketuksiin suhtautuvan?



Mulla on ollut 1,5kk käytössä noi Nextit. Muutama kunnon hitti tullut otettua ( kivi piilossa hangen alla, kuski&pyörä nurin..)
Edes ne kumisuojat ei ole haljennu.

----------


## Kruunu

Hyvä tieto, että hiilarikampi kestää kyllä, kun ovat kuitenkin hintavat. Pitää alkaa tiedustelemaan koeajoa, ei kai ajotuntuma muuten selviä. Toki metsäpoluilla selviäisi parhaiten, onko farley oikea valinta. 

Hiukan olen mietittänyt, että miltä tuntuisi farley 29+ renkailla. Onko kukaan koittanut menna valtavirtaa vastaan?

----------


## Mokka

> Tänään tuli tilanne, jossa piti pyöräilijäruuhkasta johtuen ajaa hiljaa uudessa pyöräilijöiden sekottamassa pöperölumessa ja Hodagit meinas lähteä alta monta kertaa. 
> Olin varmaan läskin kanssa eniten ongelmissa  Auttaiskohan paineiden nosto tuohon? Pumpun mittari sanoi sopimuksen irti, mutta sen mitä jaksoin mittarin pysähtymistä
> odotella, niin 0.5:n barin kieppeille ne pysähtyi.



Paineiden laskeminen auttoi ainakin barbegazzeilla, rengas alkoi pitämään hyvin  vasta jollain 0.15bar, mutta eipä noilla paineilla muuten ajeta. 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pipo

> Hyvä tieto, että hiilarikampi kestää kyllä, kun ovat kuitenkin hintavat. Pitää alkaa tiedustelemaan koeajoa, ei kai ajotuntuma muuten selviä. Toki metsäpoluilla selviäisi parhaiten, onko farley oikea valinta. 
> 
> Hiukan olen mietittänyt, että miltä tuntuisi farley 29+ renkailla. Onko kukaan koittanut menna valtavirtaa vastaan?



Minusta kuulostaa siltä että ehkäpä Stache sopisi sulle paremmin kuin Farley...

----------


## Kruunu

> Minusta kuulostaa siltä että ehkäpä Stache sopisi sulle paremmin kuin Farley...



Samaa olen tuumaillut ja molempia ajattelin siksi kokeilla. Sillä se selviää kumpi vaikuttaa mieleisemmältä.

----------


## Bull88

> Miulla oli laatikossa shimanon slx jarrut, vaihtu heti alkuunsa. Ei oo tarvinna murehtia vinkumisia.



Mallia ottaneena voin suositella. Hiljainen ja pysähtyy paljon paremmin.

----------


## Ski

> Tätä suositusta osasin pelätäkin  Kiitos kiekkojen ja kampien painotiedoista, jotka päätöksenteossa ovat juuri mietinnässä. Miten tuo Next hiilarikampi tuntuu kivien kosketuksiin suhtautuvan?
> 
> Paria läskiä on tullut koitettua koeajopäivinä Turun seudulla viime vuonna (Kona ja Spessu) ja niillä sellaista kevyttä käsiteltävyyttä ja kettetyyttä ei kyllä löytynyt, mitä pyörältäni toivoisin. Kokeilumahdollisuudet ovat myös ohuet, kun 191cm pituisena (95cm inseam) runkosuositus on tuo suurin mahdollinen (21,5"). Keskitason xc pyörän kevyttä käsiteltävyyttä haikailevana kuulisin mielelläni, että olenko täysin väärillä vesillä, eli voisiko tällä Trek Farley:n kanssa päästä toivomaani kevyeen ja nopeaan käsiteltävyyteen, mitä useampi Farleyn omistaja vaikuttaisi kehuvan?



Farley 9.8 ilman muuta, siinä on valmis pakkaus moneen. Saat siitä Stachen tyylisen myös myöhemmin jos haluat. 
Siinä on hyvä ajettavuus ja 27.5 renkaat , 26 saat siihen jos haluat. 
Se on ketterä, mutta pitää muistaa että rengas vaikuttaa talvipolkujen ajon nopeuteen, pitävyyteen tai ei pitävyyteen.

Kuten Savierk kans sano, jos nyt oisin ostamassa (mulla vanha alu Farley), ostaisin heti 9.8

----------


## Penseilijä

> Paineiden laskeminen auttoi ainakin barbegazzeilla, rengas alkoi pitämään hyvin  vasta jollain 0.15bar, mutta eipä noilla paineilla muuten ajeta.



Kiitokset tästä. Löysin 9 zero 7:n läskirenkaiden paineiden kaavan, josta kävi heti ilmi, että hötömpi alusta tarkoittaa pienempiä paineita. Pudottelin paineita ja kyllähän se auttoi.

----------


## savierk

> No nyt sen sai hakea. 11,66 kg sisureilla ilman polkimia.



Olisko joku 9.8:n omistaja voinu mitata alkuperäisten jarrujen letkujen pituudet? Koko 17,5" tai 19". Yritin PK1 laittaa sulle yksityisviestiä, mutta ilmoitta, että inboxi täynnä.

----------


## savierk

L-koon mitat sain. Jos jollain on 17,5", niin sen jarruletkujen mitoista olisin kans kiitollinen.  :Hymy: 

En tarvitse enää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kruunu

> Minusta kuulostaa siltä että ehkäpä Stache sopisi sulle paremmin kuin Farley...



Kokeilin paikalisessa kaupassa Trek Stache 9 -pyörää (18,5) ja kyllä tuli hymy huulille. Päätöstä ei pystynyt sanomaan, kun Trek Farleytä ei sopivana kokona (19,5) löytynyt kokeiltavaksi. Onkohan Turun leveyspiireillä jollakin Farley 18,5 tai 19,5 tai 21,5 kokoisena, jota uskaltaisi antaa pahanlaatuista pyöräkuumetta sairastavalle kokeiltavaksi?

----------


## Kruunu

Fox Compista löytyy Trek Farleyn (9.6/9.8) tapaan kuiturunkoinen Salsa Beargreaser. Onko kellään ajokokemuksia Farleyn lisäksi myös Beargreaser läskipyörästä. Olisi mukava kuulla, jos joku olisi saanut kokeilla näitä molempia kehuja saaneita läskipyöriä. Farleyn tapaan myös Beargreaseria kehutaan ketteräksi pyöräksi. Hinnaltaan Beargreaser osuu aika lähelle Farlely 9.6 hintalappua.

----------


## savierk

> Fox Compista löytyy Trek Farleyn (9.6/9.8) tapaan kuiturunkoinen Salsa Beargreaser. Onko kellään ajokokemuksia Farleyn lisäksi myös Beargreaser läskipyörästä. Olisi mukava kuulla, jos joku olisi saanut kokeilla näitä molempia kehuja saaneita läskipyöriä. Farleyn tapaan myös Beargreaseria kehutaan ketteräksi pyöräksi. Hinnaltaan Beargreaser osuu aika lähelle Farlely 9.6 hintalappua.



Itsellä on ollut 2014 kuitunen Salsa Beargrease ja 2015 alumiinirunkoinen hiilikuitukeulalla oleva Beargrease. Hyviä pyöriä molemmat, mutta kun kävin koeajamassa Trek Farley 9.6:n, niin se möi itsensä koeajolla. Nämähän on hyvin pitkälti makukysymyksiä/miltä pyörä tuntuu itselle. Minua Farleyssä miellytti ulkonäkö/väritys ja 27,5" kiekkokoko jonka ansiosta pomppimisefekti häipyi lähes kokonaan. Vaimolle mietittiin 2016 Beargreasen runkosettiä, mutta päädyimme lopulta Farleyhin. Tilasin itselle Farley 9.8:n ja vaimolle möin nykyisen 9.6:n.  :Hymy:  Hyviä pyöriä molemmat. Kumpi miellyttää silmää enemmän ja tuntuu paremmalta, niin siitä se päätös syntyy. Toki se, että paikallisessa liikkeessä myydään Trekkiä ja asiakaspalvelu on erittäin hyvää vaikutti jonkin verran ostopäätökseen.

----------


## Ski

täällä on puhtaasti naapurikateutta poteva !  :Hymy:  
Onneksi olkoon savierk ! Huippuvalinta ! 

Itsekin kävin renkaita potkimassa aamulla  :Hymy:

----------


## Kruunu

> 27,5" kiekkokoko jonka ansiosta pomppimisefekti häipyi lähes kokonaan.



Hyvä argumentointi Farleyn ja Beargreaser välillä vesitti jo lähes varman Salsa ostopäätöksen :Hymy:  Nyt vain pitäisi saada kokeilla tuota Farley kuitupyörää, jotta itse pääsisi testaamaan tuntuman pyörien välillä. 
Anteeksi tietämättömyyteni, joten kysytään mitä tämä pomppimisefekti tarkoittaa? Isompi rengas toki rullaa paremmin esteiden yli, mutta vaimeneeko iskut kokoonpainumisen jälkeen 26" rengasta paremmin?

Läskipyörässä jousitusmatkassa ja iskunvaimennuksessa joutuu tietysti kärsimään aiempiin täysjoustoihin verrattuna, mutta vauhdin säädön kanssa siitä kai selvitään. 
Kysyessäni koeajomahdollisuuksia kuiturunkoiseen Farley pyörään, jälleenmyyjä ei isoja lupauksia herätellyt. Messuilla ei tilanne ole ollut  kuulemma sen parempi ainakaan viime vuosina  :Irvistys:

----------


## zander

Tuskin se kuitu-Beargrease huono valinta on. Trekkiin sopii isommat kumit, mitä lie muuta eroa. Osta se kumpi saa kuolan valumaan kiivaammin.

----------


## savierk

> Anteeksi tietämättömyyteni, joten kysytään mitä tämä pomppimisefekti tarkoittaa? Isompi rengas toki rullaa paremmin esteiden yli, mutta vaimeneeko iskut kokoonpainumisen jälkeen 26" rengasta paremmin



Molemmissa on ulkohalkaisija suurin piirtein sama, joten rullaavuudessa ei pitäis olla suurta eroa. Itse en ainakaan ole huomannut. 26":ssa renkaan profiili on korkeampi, joten ilmatilavuus on isompi. Matalilla 0,4-0,6bar paineella tasasella ajaessa pyörä alkaa pomppimaan. Toki 26" jousto on vähän parempi, koska renkaan profiili on korkeampi ja ilmatilavuus ismpi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mokka

Nyt aika pitkään farley 5lla ajaneena voin kyl kehua tuota. Siihen kannattaa vaihtaa eteen yksi ratas (itellä 30 piikkinen nw ratas, mutta ovaali voisi olla parempi ja ehkä 28). Renkaan paineiden kanssa meni pitkään että oppi mikä on hyvä. Paras oli kun laski paineet miltei nollaan sit lähti nostamaan jos kolisi. Loppujen lopuksi edessä 0.3bar ja takana 0.35bar, tämä on oikein hyvä poluille ja ajo on pehmeää( pomppimista ja itse ohjattavuutta kovalla alustalla). Ainut huono puoli on että koko on 17.5" (182cm ja sisämitta 87cm) niin seisailleen polkeminen on hiukka ahdasta ja aggressiivisesti rynttäys ei onnistu. Mutta normi ajossa pyörä on hyvä. 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kruunu

> Matalilla 0,4-0,6bar paineella tasasella ajaessa pyörä alkaa pomppimaan.



Tasaisella ajaminen lienee mukavampaa, kun ylös-alas liikettä ei tapahdu polkemisrytmin tahdissa :Hymy:  Rengaspaineiden hienosäätö lienee oleellinen osa tässä läskipyöräilyssä.

----------


## Varjoankka

> Tasaisella ajaminen lienee mukavampaa, kun ylös-alas liikettä ei tapahdu polkemisrytmin tahdissa Rengaspaineiden hienosäätö lienee oleellinen osa tässä läskipyöräilyssä.



Mä oon luullut että en vaan osaa pyörittää polkimia oikein, mut kiva et sen pomppimisen voi laittaa kumien piikiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Käyttää ovaaliratasta, niin saa kivasti eliminoitua omaa vajavaista pyöritysteknikkaa.. Enkä kyllä valitsis rengaskokoa siirtymäpompotuksen mukaan, vaan maastossa etenemisen, fatter is better  :Vink:

----------


## J.Soivio

Kellään tietoa oisko jossain liikkeessä F9.8 tyrkyllä? 19.5" kokoisena.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

Juu, väärin ajettu. 😜 Tuntematon ongelma mulle nöösille kellä ei oo vielä ees 1000 km:iä läskikokemusta. 



> fatter is better



Aamen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Pyörä-Suvala Oulussa , siellä on hienosti pyörää rivissä, mutta kyllä niitä uloskin kannetaan koko ajan.... mulla tulee kiire kohta tuon 9.8 kanssa... 



Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zander

Jotenkin mä luulen että Ski ajelee viimeistään Rovaniemellä 9.8:lla  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Ihan varmasti jos Lotto osuu kohilleen  :Hymy:  

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## savierk

> fatter is better



Kuukauden 100mm kehillä ja 4,8" renkailla ajaneena en allekirjoita tätä. Makuasia sano koira, kun pallejansa nuoli.  :Vink:

----------


## savierk

> Pyörä-Suvala Oulussa , siellä on hienosti pyörää rivissä, mutta kyllä niitä uloskin kannetaan koko ajan.... mulla tulee kiire kohta tuon 9.8 kanssa... 
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



17,5" oli enää 12kpl Euroopan varastossa. Nyt enää 11kpl.  :Hymy:  19" tais olla saman verran.

----------


## savierk

> Ihan varmasti jos Lotto osuu kohilleen  
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ja jos mulla osuu lotto kohdilleen, niin alan sponsoriksi.  :Vink:

----------


## Kemizti

> Kuukauden 100mm kehillä ja 4,8" renkailla ajaneena en allekirjoita tätä. Maku asia sano koira, kun pallejansa nuoli.



Minä puhuin kumista, en kehästä.. Mun makun 4,8" toimii parhaiten 65-80mm kehillä, progressiota paremmin painavan kuskin tarpeisiin..  :Vink:

----------


## Ski

Kättä päälle !  :Hymy:  

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Taneli79

> Ottamatta sen enempi kantaa kumpi on parempi, niin suurin painoero taitaa tulla kiekoista. Wamba 27,5" kiekkosetti on tulossa myyntiin keväällä ja sen paino tämän hetken tiedon mukaan on 2,5kg. Mun mielestä aika painavat hiilikuitukiekoiksi. 9.6:n kiekkosetti painaa ~3kg. 9.8:ssa haarukan emäputki on hiilikuitua ja 9.6:ssa alumiinia. Tuo taitaa tehdä ~100g. Itsellä on Farley 9.6 ja vaihdoin siihen Next SL kammet. Painoa lähti kammen vaihdolla ~250g. Jos ~750g ero tulee pyörivästä massasta, niin kyllähän sen eron jo huomaa ajossa.
> 
> Jos olisin samassa tilanteessa kuin sinä ja rahaa olisi 9.8:iin, niin ostaisin sen.



Hämmästyttävän painavat kiekot tosiaan nuo Wambat, jos vertaa esim. DT Swissin 26" alukehiin (http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...7390;orderby=3), joilla painoa valmistajan mukaan 2230g. Onhan 27,5" tietenkin pykälää suurempi koko, mutta kaikesta huolimatta. Mikä on kevyt läskipyörän kiekkosetti?

----------


## Kemizti

> Mikä on kevyt läskipyörän kiekkosetti?



Sehän riippuu kovasti euromäärästä.. Jos reilusti alle tonnilla pitää päästä, niin DTSwiss on kevyt, jos taas mennään nelinumeroisiin ja materiaali muuttuu hiilkuiduksi, alle kahen kilon päästän...jne.. Mitähän niille Kuroshiroille tulee €/g

----------


## petev

Mun mielestä kevyt on n. 1800-1900g, siihen pääsee varmaan n. 1200 eurolla, jos kivijalasta ostaa.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## Taneli79

Ok, eli F9.6:n kiekkosetti (~3kg) on sikapainava. Eikä varmaan ole raskaimmasta päästä...

----------


## Taneli79

Entä onko 17,5" Farley 9.8 sopiva 175/84cm kuskille? En luultavasti pääse koeajamaan pyöriä vaan joudun tilaamaan fiilispohjalta ja arvailemalla. Kauhistuttaa tietenkin, kun ei ole halvin malli. Maantiefillari ja krossari kokoa 54cm 12-13 stemmillä, vaakaputki 54,5cm. 17,5" Farleyn tärkeät mitat: tt 59,3cm, reach 41cm, stack 59,8cm ja 19,5":n vastaavat: tt 63cm, reach 44,1cm, stack 61,7cm. Korkeudessa siis 1,9cm eroa, pituudessa (top tube) 3,7cm.

----------


## Kemizti

> Mun mielestä kevyt on n. 1800-1900g, siihen pääsee varmaan n. 1200 eurolla, jos kivijalasta ostaa.



Tästä faktaa tiskiin, vois ostaa..

----------


## Sammy

> Entä onko 17,5" Farley 9.8 sopiva 175/84cm kuskille? En luultavasti pääse koeajamaan pyöriä vaan joudun tilaamaan fiilispohjalta ja arvailemalla. Kauhistuttaa tietenkin, kun ei ole halvin malli. Maantiefillari ja krossari kokoa 54cm 12-13 stemmillä, vaakaputki 54,5cm. 17,5" Farleyn tärkeät mitat: tt 59,3cm, reach 41cm, stack 59,8cm ja 19,5":n vastaavat: tt 63cm, reach 44,1cm, stack 61,7cm. Korkeudessa siis 1,9cm eroa, pituudessa (top tube) 3,7cm.



Mulla on 17,5" 9.8 ja on ollut sopiva. Pituutta itselläni on 174/82 cm.

----------


## Taneli79

Sammy: Jaksaisitko ottaa mitan keskiön keskeltä satulan yläpintaan ja satulan kärjestä tangon keskelle? Ja jos on satulan setback (penkin kärjen ja keskiön välinen mitta) tiedossa, olen korvat höröllä :-) Kiitos, jos jaksat nähdä vaivaa!

----------


## PK1

Mä koeajoin lyhyesti ennen 9.8:n ostoa 17.5" sekä 19.5" 9.6:t. Molemmat olisivat kyllä toimineet omassa ajossa, mutta isompi oli sitten kuitenkin hieman passelimman tuntuinen, tosin ero ei tuntunut suurelta. 
Mulla 185 cm pituutta, eli kyllä toi 17.5" on kymmenen senttiä lyhyemmälle oikea koko.

----------


## petev

> Tästä faktaa tiskiin, vois ostaa..



Täällä teilataan sissimarkkinoijana heti.... pistän yv

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## Taneli79

Ok, vaikuttaa siltä, että 17,5" on mulle sopiva. Kuinka pitkä stemmi tuossa on vakiona? Entä tanko ja kammet? Ei löytynyt heti valmistajan sivuilta.

Edit: Tuosta BikeRadarin arviosta löytyi tangon mitta: 720mm

----------


## Kemizti

> Täällä teilataan sissimarkkinoijana heti.... pistän yv...



Eikäkö sillä mää vaan, kun nuo mun mcarbonit on yli 2kg eikä niitäkää saa ilman hyviä aleja alle tuon maintsemas summan..

----------


## Taneli79

Kuola valuu: http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ca...ley-9-8-50070/

----------


## J.Soivio

> Pyörä-Suvala Oulussa , siellä on hienosti pyörää rivissä, mutta kyllä niitä uloskin kannetaan koko ajan.... mulla tulee kiire kohta tuon 9.8 kanssa... 
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tänks! Vaikken tuota esillä ollutta saanutkaan niin vinkkaus oli muuten hyödyllinen. Tarjoan olusen...

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

> Tänks! Vaikken tuota esillä ollutta saanutkaan niin vinkkaus oli muuten hyödyllinen. Tarjoan olusen...
> 
> Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



hienoa ! Yks tumma käy oikein hyvin !  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> Täällä teilataan sissimarkkinoijana heti.... pistän yv
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk



No nyt oli taitavaa sissitoimintaa, pistäppä tännekkin vinkkiä tulemaan!

----------


## PK1

^Saa niitä varmaan foorumillekin linkitellä, varsinkin jos ei omiaan kaupittele. Ja jos kaupittelee niin muistaa mainita aiheesta  :Leveä hymy:  Kiinnostais varmaan aika monia, meinaan...

----------


## Kruunu

Löysitkö PK1 koeajettavia 9.6 pyöriä pääkaupunkiseudulta? Ouluun asti ei tahdo lähteä koeajoa varten Varsinais-Suomesta, Helsinkiin voisi tälläisen hyvän syyn varjolla lähteä.

----------


## Grandi66

> Nyt aika pitkään farley 5lla ajaneena voin kyl kehua tuota. Siihen kannattaa vaihtaa eteen yksi ratas (itellä 30 piikkinen nw ratas, mutta ovaali voisi olla parempi ja ehkä 28). Renkaan paineiden kanssa meni pitkään että oppi mikä on hyvä. Paras oli kun laski paineet miltei nollaan sit lähti nostamaan jos kolisi. Loppujen lopuksi edessä 0.3bar ja takana 0.35bar, tämä on oikein hyvä poluille ja ajo on pehmeää( pomppimista ja itse ohjattavuutta kovalla alustalla). Ainut huono puoli on että koko on 17.5" (182cm ja sisämitta 87cm) niin seisailleen polkeminen on hiukka ahdasta ja aggressiivisesti rynttäys ei onnistu. Mutta normi ajossa pyörä on hyvä. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Itse vaihdoin kammet ja 26 piikkinen edessä, ku näillä narujaloilla mitään voimaa saada pihalle. Pieneen kokoon olet päätynyt, itse 188cm ja inseam 92cm ja pyörä 19,5". Stemmin vaihdoin 90mm>70mm ja toimii miulla ku noi kädet ei oo mitkää pitkät kuten jalat. Paineita vaideltu maaston mukaan.

----------


## PK1

> Löysitkö PK1 koeajettavia 9.6 pyöriä pääkaupunkiseudulta? Ouluun asti ei tahdo lähteä koeajoa varten Varsinais-Suomesta, Helsinkiin voisi tälläisen hyvän syyn varjolla lähteä.



Lundbergilla Keravalla oli noita silloin syksyllä hyllyssä kun olin tilaamassa omaa pyörää, tämän hetkisestä tilanteesta en osaa sanoa. Ja voi tota mun 19.5" kans koeajaa jos siltä tuntuu.

----------


## Taneli79

Farleyn tilaus viittä vaille. Tenttaan vielä käyttäjäkokemuksia kuntoajoihin osallistumisesta. Miten hyvin onnistuu täysjäykältä (F9.8) Aulanko MTB, Tour de Tampere, XCM Laajavuori, Tahko MTB, Valkeakoski XCM, Joupiska XCM, Jämi MTB, Syöte MTB, Finlandia MTB...? Kaipaako esim. joustokeulaa tai onko siirtymien ajo leveillä renkailla yhtä tuskaa vs 29" jäykkäperä tai täysjousto?

----------


## MTBVespa

> Farleyn tilaus viittä vaille. Tenttaan vielä käyttäjäkokemuksia kuntoajoihin osallistumisesta. Miten hyvin onnistuu täysjäykältä (F9.8) Aulanko MTB, Tour de Tampere, XCM Laajavuori, Tahko MTB, Valkeakoski XCM, Joupiska XCM, Jämi MTB, Syöte MTB, Finlandia MTB...? Kaipaako esim. joustokeulaa tai onko siirtymien ajo leveillä renkailla yhtä tuskaa vs 29" jäykkäperä tai täysjousto?



Siirtymien? Eikai nuo mitään ralleja tai enduro-kisoja ole? Tuskin onnistuu mitenkään ajaminen. Edit. Tai jos tarkotit siirtymiä kotoo tapahtumapaikoille, nii riippuen vähän siirtymämatkan pituudesta ja käytetystä reittivalinnasta mikä on paras kulkeväline siirtymille. Ite monesti tehny siirtymät tapahtumapaikoille ihan vaan tylsästi autolla...

----------


## Taneli79

Pahoittelut virheellisestä terminologiasta. Tarkoitin siirtymillä luonnollisesti kilpailun polkuosuuksia yhdistäviä helppoja tieosuuksia. Yritän tässä hahmottaa täysjäykän läskin soveltuvuutta helpolle maastomaratonille.

----------


## MTBVespa

Asiasta mitään tietämättä eiköhän soveltuvuus ole kiinni vain omista mieltymyksistään. Aika subjektiivinen kysymys tuo soveltuvuus. Osta läski jos haluat. Suotta siihen perusteluita muilta tarviit, jos itse vaan pärjäät päätöstesi kanssa.

----------


## petev

Ei toi läski nyt niin raskas ole tietäkään ajaa, kun on sopivat renkaat ja hiukan painetta niissä, eri asia sitten jotkut > 4.8 ja 0,2 bar....
Ja ei liene kyse ihan niistä kärkisijoista, jos läskillä menee.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## a-o

Omien kokemuksien perusteella sanoisin, että poluilla pysyy rytmissä mukana, mutta nopeilla tieosuuksilla pitää tehdä kovemmin töitä pysyäkseen ryhmän mukana.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Ihan subjekstiivinen juttuhan toi on mikä tuntuu hyvälle tai mitä jaksaa.  Ite johonkin lenkkiin liittyen olen pisimmillään 25km tiesiirtymää ajanut, alkaa olla vähemmän kovakuntoiselle ihan tarpeeksi. Joku taas toteaa että 50-60km menee kevyesti.  Renkailla ja paineilla alkaa kympin jälkeen olla aika iso merkitys.  Ja kuituläski on, vaikkei Trek.

----------


## Blackborow

Omaa tahtiahan siellä kuntoajoissa ajetaan, joten ei ole mielestäni mikään ongelma. Itse en ole läskillä kuntoajoja ajanut, mutta ainakin Syötteen vähäisillä tieosuuksilla läskit tuli ihan hyvin porukan mukana. Toki tultiin siellä sijoilla ynnä muut niin meininki oli muutenkin leppoisempaa. Pari porukan mukana tullutta läskiä sitten karkasikin teknisellä polkuosuudella, kun itse olin jäykkäperällä.

----------


## Taneli79

> Asiasta mitään tietämättä eiköhän soveltuvuus ole kiinni vain omista mieltymyksistään. Aika subjektiivinen kysymys tuo soveltuvuus. Osta läski jos haluat. Suotta siihen perusteluita muilta tarviit, jos itse vaan pärjäät päätöstesi kanssa.



Menemättä tätä viestiä enempää tälle harhapolulle todettakoon, että tällä foorumilla ja tässä suositukset-ketjussa jaetaan ja kysytään juurikin noita subjektiivisia kokemuksia ja mielipiteitä. Henkilökohtaiset perustelut ovat mielestäni kiinnostavia, siksi juuri niitä kyselin. On luonnollisesti kysyjän vastuulla arvioida mielipiteet ja suositukset ja tehdä omat johtopäätöksen niiden pohjalta. Jos haluan järjestelmällisemmin hankittua ja hyvin argumentoitua TIETOA, etsin muualta.

Kiitos kysymykseeni liittyvistä rakentavista kommenteista!

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Oli muuten Fillari-lehdessä jokin aika sitten ihan mielenkiintoinen testi jossa mitattiin nopeutta erilaisissa maastoissa neljällä eli pyörällä, cyclo, jäykkäperä 29, täpäri ja läski(Canyon Dude 8.0) 

Läski oli vielä vakio sisureilla ja yllättävän hyvin pärjäsi tässä ollen jopa muistaakseni nopein jossain testissä.

----------


## WetWillie

Italiasta löytyy Trek Farley 9.6 €2610 Suomeen, kotiovelle kuljetettuna😊

----------


## Blackborow

2700 euroa oli kivijalkaliikkeen tarjous Farley 9.6:sta. En ihan vakuuttunut 27,5" kumien sopivuudesta tarpeisiini niin päädyin toisenlaiseen vaihtoehtoon.

----------


## pikkupoika

> Farleyn tilaus viittä vaille. Tenttaan vielä käyttäjäkokemuksia kuntoajoihin osallistumisesta. Miten hyvin onnistuu täysjäykältä (F9.8) Aulanko MTB, Tour de Tampere, XCM Laajavuori, Tahko MTB, Valkeakoski XCM, Joupiska XCM, Jämi MTB, Syöte MTB, Finlandia MTB...? Kaipaako esim. joustokeulaa tai onko siirtymien ajo leveillä renkailla yhtä tuskaa vs 29" jäykkäperä tai täysjousto?



Pari vuotta sitten Tahko Mtb 180km voitettiin Salsa kuitusella Beargreasella. Viime vuonna Syöte Mtb 120km voitettiin Trekin alumiinisella Farleylla. Joten eiköhän se sopivuus ole kiinni siitä polkijasta, eikä sitä pyörästä.

----------


## eagle

> Pari vuotta sitten Tahko Mtb 180km voitettiin Salsa kuitusella Beargreasella. Viime vuonna Syöte Mtb 120km voitettiin Trekin alumiinisella Farleylla. Joten eiköhän se sopivuus ole kiinni siitä polkijasta, eikä sitä pyörästä.



Ja jokuhan tässä taisi jo mainita että kun läskillä mennään niin ei voitosta ajeta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## savierk

Farley 9.8 takakiekko painaa ilman pakkaa renkaan ja 160mm Sram Centerline jarrulevyn kanssa ~2,8kg. Kehä itsessään ei vaikuta normaalia kuitukehää painavammalta. Veikkaan, että napa on painava. Paljonkohan 27,5" Hodag painaa? Onko kukaan punninnu? Oli niin tiukassa rengas, että en jaksanu alkaa värkkäämään.  :Hymy:

----------


## eagle

Paljos tuo ite 9.8 sitten vakiona painaa?

----------


## savierk

> Paljos tuo ite 9.8 sitten vakiona painaa?



PK1 oli punninnut L-kokoisen 11,66kg sisureilla ilman polkimia.

----------


## Jukahia

Muistaakseni 1260g oli minun renkulat... Löytyy rengas säikeestä... Tiedoksi otsikolla

----------


## savierk

Wamba etukiekko ~2550g ilman sisuria eturenkaan ja Sram Centerline 160mm levyn kanssa. Levy painaa 90g. Eli takakiekko ~1450g ja etukiekko ~1200g.

----------


## Taneli79

Wambasetti siis ~2650g. Hämmästyttää edelleen sikäli, että... 

Bontrager Jackalope: 2857g (http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...%5B71%5D=17390)

DT Swiss BR 2250: 2230g (http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...%5B71%5D=17390)

Luulis, että kuitukiekot on alukiekkoja kevyemmät.

BikeRadarin punnituksessa (http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/ar...-review-45796/) F9.8 17,5" oli 10.82kg. Aika iso ero tuohon L-koon (19,5"?) pyörään, jos se on tosiaan 11,66kg.

----------


## savierk

Puntarina toimi keittiövaaka, joka on n.10v vanha. Eli jonkinlaista heittoa vaa'assa on. Navat vaihtamalla lähtis muutama sata grammaa pois. Lähiaikoina selviää napojen paino.

----------


## savierk

11,5kg tällä kokoonpanolla henkilövaa'alla punnittuna. Stemmi Bonragerin 100mm XXX, takapakka Shimano XTR 10-40 johon on lisätty OneUpin 45T ratas taakse. Jarrut Shimano XTR ja renkaat litkutettuna. Polkimet Shimanon XT:t.

----------


## PK1

> BikeRadarin punnituksessa (http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/ar...-review-45796/) F9.8 17,5" oli 10.82kg. Aika iso ero tuohon L-koon (19,5"?) pyörään, jos se on tosiaan 11,66kg.



Sen se vaaka näytti, lukeman todenperäisyydestä sitten ei ole takeita. Pitää varmaan joskus tarkistaa vaaka jollain tunnetulla painolla.
Mutta parempihan se on jos mopo on kevyempi kuin mitä punnitsin  :Hymy: 

Ja koska kiekot on 27,5, niin onhan kehillä isompi halkaisija kuin 26", joten sitä kautta myös enemmän materiaalia ja painoa. Jäykkyydessä noi varmasti pesee noi aluvanteet mennen tullen.

----------


## savierk

> Wambasetti siis ~2650g. Hämmästyttää edelleen sikäli, että... 
> 
> Bontrager Jackalope: 2857g (http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...%5B71%5D=17390)
> 
> DT Swiss BR 2250: 2230g (http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...%5B71%5D=17390)
> 
> Luulis, että kuitukiekot on alukiekkoja kevyemmät.
> 
> BikeRadarin punnituksessa (http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/ar...-review-45796/) F9.8 17,5" oli 10.82kg. Aika iso ero tuohon L-koon (19,5"?) pyörään, jos se on tosiaan 11,66kg.



Jackalopet 26". 27,5" aika lähellä 3kg.

----------


## Taneli79

> 11,5kg tällä kokoonpanolla henkilövaa'alla punnittuna. Stemmi Bonragerin 100mm XXX, takapakka Shimano XTR 10-40 johon on lisätty OneUpin 45T ratas taakse. Jarrut Shimano XTR ja renkaat litkutettuna. Polkimet Shimanon XT:t.



On se hiano! Tuosta ei fätti enää paremmaksi muutu.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hieno on mutta silmään pisti julman pitkä stemmi.

----------


## zaca

Miltä XTR:n jarrut tuntuvat verrattuna alkuperäisiin Sramin Guideihin? Itse olen omaan 9.8:iin muuten erittäin tyytyväinen (toki liian kapea tanko meni vaihtoon), mutta Guideissa on omaan makuun liian vähän jarrutehoa. Täytyy vielä antaa vakiojarruille mahdollisuus ja kokeillla toisia jarrupaloja. 





> 11,5kg tällä kokoonpanolla henkilövaa'alla punnittuna. Stemmi Bonragerin 100mm XXX, takapakka Shimano XTR 10-40 johon on lisätty OneUpin 45T ratas taakse. Jarrut Shimano XTR ja renkaat litkutettuna. Polkimet Shimanon XT:t.

----------


## Bull88

Muokattu ajatus härön vuoksi..

----------


## Bull88

En tiedä saako f5 ja f9.8 mainita edes samassa lauseessa  :Leveä hymy:  mut 5 jarrut vaihdoin SLX:iin ja ero huima SLX:en eduksi..

----------


## jiiamkoo

WetWillie, joku italialainen nettikauppa vai? Löytyiskö linkkiä kiitos!

Blackborow, pystyykö antaan vinkkiä mistä tällanen kivijalkakauppa löytyy?  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Blackborow, pystyykö antaan vinkkiä mistä tällanen kivijalkakauppa löytyy?



Oulusta. En sitten tiedä oliko se vaan sen takia hyvä tarjous, että naama sattui miellyttämään.

----------


## WetWillie

> WetWillie, joku italialainen nettikauppa vai? Löytyiskö linkkiä kiitos!
> 
> Blackborow, pystyykö antaan vinkkiä mistä tällanen kivijalkakauppa löytyy?



Terve, myöhästyin itse kun en ollut hereillä prkl!!!!
http://www.evolutionbikesgiannini.com

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## savierk

> Miltä XTR:n jarrut tuntuvat verrattuna alkuperäisiin Sramin Guideihin? Itse olen omaan 9.8:iin muuten erittäin tyytyväinen (toki liian kapea tanko meni vaihtoon), mutta Guideissa on omaan makuun liian vähän jarrutehoa. Täytyy vielä antaa vakiojarruille mahdollisuus ja kokeillla toisia jarrupaloja.



Vaikea sanoa, kun Guidella ennajanut metriäkään ja nykyisellä kokoonpanolla en ole päässyt vielä ajamaan.  :Hymy:  Tänään tuli n.20cm märkää lunta, joten huomennakaan ei taida olla asiaa metsään. Jospa sitä sunnuntaina pääsis testaamaan. Polttelis kyllä!

----------


## savierk

> Hieno on mutta silmään pisti julman pitkä stemmi.



Stemmin vaihdoin ihan mielenkiinnosta, kun se pyöri ylimääräisenä tallissa. Testaan pari lenkkiä ja jos on liian pitkä, niin palaan alkuperäiseen.

----------


## Gilberto

Tästä on ollut aikaisemminkin puhetta, mutta onko mahdollisesti uusia kokemuksia Bluto-keulan päivityksestä Farleyhin. Itsellä houkuttelisi tehdä päivitys Farley 5:seen. Ongelmanahan on tuo etukiekon napa, joten pohdin kannattaisiko ostaa kokonaan uusi Mulefut kiekko 150x15 mm navalla (~235 €) vai vain vaihtaa uusi napa (~100 €+työt?) nykyiseen kiekkoon. Osaako joku sanoa mitä tuo navan vaihto tulisi maksamaan? Kahdesta kiekosta olisi ainakin se hyöty että talvella voisi ajella entiseen malliin jäykällä keulalla. Muuta tuossa keulan vaihdossa ei tarvinne ottaa huomioon kuin tuo napa-asia?

----------


## eagle

Navan vaihdosta kai veloitetaan tuo kiekon purku ja kasaus hinta?

----------


## J.Soivio

27.5" Wampa-kiekkojen (napa+pinnat+vanne+vanneteippi) painot:
Etu 1139g
Taka 1335g

Hodagit 1283-1287g

You're welcome, sir.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jha

27.5" Nextiet 65mm. I9 navoilla samalla kokoonpanolla:
Etu 986g
Taka 1149g.

----------


## Han$a

Ei tullu kalua noista avidin jarruista, vaikka käytin paikallisessa huollossa. Tosin sinne tehty muutaku palat vaihdettiin ja jarrulevyt puhdistettiin. 
Jumalaton meteli...
Eli oliko ne xt:t nyt ne mitkä tohon 9.6 kannattaa laittaa?

----------


## eagle

^ XT:t on hyvät. Ja riittää aivan varmasti tähän Oulun ympäristöön. Ja muuallekkin.

----------


## Ski

> Ei tullu kalua noista avidin jarruista, vaikka käytin paikallisessa huollossa. Tosin sinne tehty muutaku palat vaihdettiin ja jarrulevyt puhdistettiin. 
> Jumalaton meteli...
> Eli oliko ne xt:t nyt ne mitkä tohon 9.6 kannattaa laittaa?



Tarkoitatko että huollon jälkeen AVIDit toimii kun jarruttaa mutta ne pitää meteliä?
Meteliä pitää XT myös vaikka jarrutustuntuma voi olla parempi.
Jos AVIDit jarruttaa hyvin niin meteliä voi saada pois vaihtamalla paloja tai levyä. XT metelöi mulla kans. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jha

Mä vaihoin kans XT:t ja meteliä pitää neki.
Hioin palat ja levyt vesihiomapaprulla ja puhdistin brakecliinerillä, oli äänettömät ehkä viisminsaa😂 
Ei niin paha meteli ku avideissa mutta ääntää kuitenki. Jarrutuntuma XT:ssä ihan toistaluokkaa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Guiden RS:tkin sopivasti märkänä parkuu sielua repivästi joten em kommentit ja omakin kokemus huomioiden paloja vaihtamalla voi varmaan ääntä vähentää mutta ei sitä taida pois saada millään. (mun pyörä tosin ei ole Trek)

----------


## brilleaux

> Ei niin paha meteli ku avideissa mutta ääntää kuitenki. Jarrutuntuma XT:ssä ihan toistaluokkaa.



Niin munkin mielestä; vanha kunnon Avidin G3cs-levy on huomattavasti XT:tä tunnokkaampi.  :Hymy:  
Eikä toimi kuin juustohöylä paloja kohtaan.

Jarruina siis SLX:t

----------


## Blackborow

Ei varmaan sellaisia levyjarruja olekaan, jotka olisivat täysin äänettömät kaikissa tilanteissa. Itselläni on XT:t alkuperäisillä metallipaloilla ja kyllä ne märkänä aikamoista ulinaa pitävät. Pakkaskelillä kyllä hiljaiset. Aiemmin oli SLX:t resin-paloilla ja ne oli märkänä aika paljon hiljaisemmat kuin nuo XT:t, mutta eivät täysin äänettömät.

----------


## a-o

Vaan ohan niillä sumutorvijarruilla hyvä ilmoittaa tulostaan. Koiranulkoiluttajat tietää hyppiä penkalle kun juna tulee...

----------


## Han$a

> Tarkoitatko että huollon jälkeen AVIDit toimii kun jarruttaa mutta ne pitää meteliä?
> Meteliä pitää XT myös vaikka jarrutustuntuma voi olla parempi.
> Jos AVIDit jarruttaa hyvin niin meteliä voi saada pois vaihtamalla paloja tai levyä. XT metelöi mulla kans. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vein aamulla Oulun paikalliseen ja olivat ihmeissään kun testasivat jarruja, meinasivat ettei ole ihan kunnossa ja reklamoida trekille.

Ite vaihdoin palat ja myymälä vaihto kertaalleen palat sekä levyt puhdistettiin. 
Ei auttanut, ja ääni oli oikeasti niinku sumutorvia ois paukutellu. 
Kyllähän ne saa ääntää mutta nuo on jotain ihanuutta.
Pakko kokeilla niitä xt-jarruja. Eine voi nuim isoa meteliä pitää.

----------


## Oulunjulli

SLX:t oli kiitettävän hiljaset mutta jäi laahaamaan paukkupakkasilla, sitten alkoivat huutamaan eikä tehoa laisinkaan. Herkistin ja vähän hioin, äänet pysy mutta aika vaikuttaa hoitavan tämänkin. Pari kertaa on sama sattunut pyörää laittaessa myyntiin ja tehnyt perusteellisen liuotinvahapesun, ei hirveästi nuo jarrut tykkää noista aineista jos roiskuu.

----------


## Han$a

> SLX:t oli kiitettävän hiljaset mutta jäi laahaamaan paukkupakkasilla, sitten alkoivat huutamaan eikä tehoa laisinkaan. Herkistin ja vähän hioin, äänet pysy mutta aika vaikuttaa hoitavan tämänkin. Pari kertaa on sama sattunut pyörää laittaessa myyntiin ja tehnyt perusteellisen liuotinvahapesun, ei hirveästi nuo jarrut tykkää noista aineista jos roiskuu.



Viime talvena oli itellä nuo slx:t ja ei mitään huonoa sanottavaa ollut! Tosin talviajokilometrit oli aika vähäiset nykyiseen verrattuna.

Nyt reippaan tunnin verran kävin testaileen uusia xt-jarruja ja fiilikset on todellakin positiiviset nuihin avideihin verrattuna. Jarrutustuntuma on todella tasainen ja pitävämmän oloinen kun kahvaa puristaa. Ja oli ne hiljaset, toki pientä vinkunaa kuuluu, mutta kuuluukin kuulua. Ei kirsku niin että veri tihkuu korvista...
Avideissa jarruttaminen vaati jopa enempi voimaa ja silti tuntui että palat ei ota tasaisesti. Reklamointiin lähti tosin nuo avidit, että saa nähä oliko niissä jokin valmistusvirhe!! 

Mutta xt on se juttu jos joku miettii vielä vaihtoa!  :Hymy:

----------


## fättärix

Onko kukaan laittanu F5:een alkuperäistä leveempää kumea, käykö esim. snowshoe 2XL alkupeäisvanteelle ja mahtuuko pyöriin? -Kiitos

----------


## Grandi66

Ei oo vielä, kaverille tulossa kyseiset rinkulat ja sit pääsee mallaa.

----------


## fättärix

> Ei oo vielä, kaverille tulossa kyseiset rinkulat ja sit pääsee mallaa.



Okei, laitappa viestiä sit kuinka kävi.

----------


## jcool

Uusi Farley 5 kuski ilmoittautuu. Aikaisempi pyörä oli Fatboy ja järkisyillä en pyty perustelemaan vaihtoa. Tunnetasolla ilmaistuna sanoisin näin;
"Vakaa, turvallinen ja luotettava kumppani vaihtui viilliin nuorempaan". Ajamiseen liittyvä kuvaus on se, että spessu etenee metsässä kuin susi ja Farley lähtee kuin aropupu makuulta!

Hain muutoksella selkeästi tykittelyyn mukautuvaa läskiä ja Trekki vastasi tähän hiukan paremmin. 

Pyörä on pimpattu kivasti ja lopullinen paino on 13.5kg(ilman polkimia). 
Osia siis :
- hiilari haarukka+bontrager napa
- tubeless mod(litkutus)+surly oranssit nauhat
- Shimano XT M8000 1x11 (edessä 30T ja takana max 42T)
- Shimano XT M8000 jarrut 

Kuvia laitan kun ehdin...

----------


## Ski

> Uusi Farley 5 kuski ilmoittautuu. Aikaisempi pyörä oli Fatboy ja järkisyillä en pyty perustelemaan vaihtoa. Tunnetasolla ilmaistuna sanoisin näin;
> "Vakaa, turvallinen ja luotettava kumppani vaihtui viilliin nuorempaan". Ajamiseen liittyvä kuvaus on se, että spessu etenee metsässä kuin susi ja Farley lähtee kuin aropupu makuulta!
> 
> Hain muutoksella selkeästi tykittelyyn mukautuvaa läskiä ja Trekki vastasi tähän hiukan paremmin. 
> 
> Pyörä on pimpattu kivasti ja lopullinen paino on 13.5kg(ilman polkimia). 
> Osia siis :
> - hiilari haarukka+bontrager napa
> - tubeless mod(litkutus)+surly oranssit nauhat
> ...




Hyvät perustelut ja onnea uudelle pyörälle !!!  :Hymy:

----------


## jiiamkoo

Ensimmäinen testilenkki uudella 9.6:lla tehty ja ero aikasempaan Salsa Mukluk2:seen on kyllä huomattava. Epäröin pitkään tuota 27.5 x 3.8" kumia, mutta ainakaan 26 x 4" verrattuna eroa ei huomaa ollenkaan, pyörän keveyden takia menee/kantaa jopa paremmin ja varsinkin kun pyörää liikuttaa 65kg kukkakeppi. Poskilihakset meinaa kramppaa vieläkin kun oli hymy sen verran leveä koko lenkin ajan. Joku tuolla aikasemmin kuvaili pyörää herkkä, kevyt, jäykkä ja lisäisin siihen vielä nopea. Hieno pyörä! Onnistunut merkin vaihto, ei täällä ole turhaan Trekkiä hehkutettu.  :Hymy:

----------


## jcool

> Hyvät perustelut ja onnea uudelle pyörälle !!!



kiitti! , korjaan perusteluihin...spessu etenee kuin ahma lumessa. Eilen trekillä pääsi noin metrin, siitä mistä spessulla ajelin ihan vaan huvikseen edellisenä päivänä. Spessulla 0.4bar lussukumi ja trekillä vielä kivikova. On tää näköjään harjoittelussa vielä...

----------


## PK1

9.8 Di2:lla. Oishan tommonen varmaan kiva  :Hymy: 
http://danosmodernlife.com/2016/02/1...arley-9-8-di2/

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Ostin tänään Farley 5.n. Eka testilenkki tehty kauhiassa lumipyryssä pimeässä metsässä. Koira oli ihmeissään kun isäntä polki ja polki... 
Niin hankintaan ei mitään järkisyytä ole. Tunteella minä nämä ratkaisut teen. 
Tallissa myös Kona Hei Hei.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Uusi Farley 5 kuski ilmoittautuu. Aikaisempi pyörä oli Fatboy ja järkisyillä en pyty perustelemaan vaihtoa. Tunnetasolla ilmaistuna sanoisin näin;
> "Vakaa, turvallinen ja luotettava kumppani vaihtui viilliin nuorempaan". Ajamiseen liittyvä kuvaus on se, että spessu etenee metsässä kuin susi ja Farley lähtee kuin aropupu makuulta!







> kiitti! , korjaan perusteluihin...spessu etenee kuin ahma lumessa.



Nimenomaan tunnetasolla taidetaan mennä.  :Hymy:  15 mm chainstayssä eroa ja 1.5° keulakulmassa, muiden mittojen vastatessa liki toisiaan ja luonne muuttuu täysin... No, mut mukavahan se on vaihdella ja kokeilla jotain uutta.

----------


## PK1

^Näillä keleillä lumessa taitaa olla ennemmin se käytetty rengas ratkaisevassa asemassa rungon tai geometrian sijaan etenemisen suhteen.

Mutta anyway, olen myös sitä mieltä että Farley on syystä tai toisesta Fatboyta ketterämmän ja paremman oloinen. Oli geometriat sitten kuinka lähellä toisiaan hyvänsä.

----------


## jcool

> Nimenomaan tunnetasolla taidetaan mennä.  15 mm chainstayssä eroa ja 1.5° keulakulmassa, muiden mittojen vastatessa liki toisiaan ja luonne muuttuu täysin... No, mut mukavahan se on vaihdella ja kokeilla jotain uutta.



Moi, eka kunnon lenkki räjäytti tajunnan. Huikea pyörä, vaikka renkaat ei välttämättä olekkaan sieltä pitävimmästä päästä. Edelleenkin ikävä spessun vakautta, mutta kolikon kääntöpuolella on todella pirtsakka läski! Renkaat aiheutti ihmetystä muutenkin, koska kestää laittaa huomattavasti vähemmän ilmaa, kuin vastaavassa GroudControl renkaassa. Ihan huikea tuo Shimanon M8000 setti, minka Suvalalla asensivat. Salaman nopeaa vaihtamista ja huippu tunne jarruissa, vaikka pito ei olekkaan vielä hyvä. Tänään Syötteelle, joten eiköhän se jarrun sisäänajo onnistu paremmin sopivassa alamäessä! Entisenä SRAM miehenä Shimano kyllä vakuuttaa. Tuo uus Shimanon vaihtaja napsuttaa monta vaihdetta ylös/alas kerrallaan just ku SRAM kääntövaihtaja! Pakkasen jäykistämä tehdasrasvoilla oleva ketju tippuu pienemmälle taakse polkiessa 42T rattaalla, mutta huoneen lämmössä ei ole ko. ongelmaa.

----------


## jcool

Ohessa pikainen kuva, takarengas...joo tiedetään, kiitoksia jo etukäteen huomauttamisesta :-) Sen siitä saa ku tuli puhelu kesken litkutuspuuhien ja ajatus katkesi hetkellisesti, eikä ollut sitä kuuluisaa asennuskaljaa...

----------


## jcool

^tämän päivän lenkki näyttää, joutuuko täpäri luovuttamaan IceTech 180mm levynsä. Nuo levyt ei kyllä toppaa ainakaan vielä yhtään mitään (sisäänajo kesken).

----------


## Ferguson

The rest osastoon... Oli makia keli tänään Oulussa.

----------


## eagle

^ On kyllä upean näköinen laite..

----------


## Larza

Niin siinä kävi, että stache 5 meni tilaukseen. Koitin vielä käydä koeajaan fuel ex 5, että josko kuitenki täysjousto, mutta ei, ei mitään jakoja, stache oli saatava! Viikon päästä olisi sitten pyörä paikallisessa.

----------


## Papdin

> Moi, eka kunnon lenkki räjäytti tajunnan. Huikea pyörä, vaikka renkaat ei välttämättä olekkaan sieltä pitävimmästä päästä. Edelleenkin ikävä spessun vakautta, mutta kolikon kääntöpuolella on todella pirtsakka läski! Renkaat aiheutti ihmetystä muutenkin, koska kestää laittaa huomattavasti vähemmän ilmaa, kuin vastaavassa GroudControl renkaassa. Ihan huikea tuo Shimanon M8000 setti, minka Suvalalla asensivat. Salaman nopeaa vaihtamista ja huippu tunne jarruissa, vaikka pito ei olekkaan vielä hyvä. Tänään Syötteelle, joten eiköhän se jarrun sisäänajo onnistu paremmin sopivassa alamäessä! Entisenä SRAM miehenä Shimano kyllä vakuuttaa. Tuo uus Shimanon vaihtaja napsuttaa monta vaihdetta ylös/alas kerrallaan just ku SRAM kääntövaihtaja! Pakkasen jäykistämä tehdasrasvoilla oleva ketju tippuu pienemmälle taakse polkiessa 42T rattaalla, mutta huoneen lämmössä ei ole ko. ongelmaa.



Toi setti kuulostaa tosi hyvältä👊 Saako kysyä paljonko tän pimpatun farley 5 hinnaksi tuli?

----------


## Läskimasa

> Entisenä SRAM miehenä Shimano kyllä vakuuttaa. Tuo uus Shimanon vaihtaja napsuttaa monta vaihdetta ylös/alas kerrallaan just ku SRAM kääntövaihtaja!



Jos tulee vanhana Fätboi-kuskina Gripparia ikävä niin tuo M8000 vaihtajahan tottelee SRAMin 11-vaihteista GripShiftiäkin.

----------


## arska r

Onko kukaan laittanu farley8siin dillinger 5 rengasta taakse mahtuuko pyörimään ja ottaako ketju pienimmillä renkaaseen

----------


## jcool

> Toi setti kuulostaa tosi hyvältä Saako kysyä paljonko tän pimpatun farley 5 hinnaksi tuli?



Yli tonni tuli pimppi osille hintaa (hiilari haarukka, M8000 romut jarruilla, raceface eteen).

Listaan tähän nyt vaan saksan XT M8000 groupset hintoja (ei jarruja):
- XT M8000 koko setti kampineen...321.98€ (kampea moittivat ku lähtee maalit, en tiedä onko tosi...) 
- XT M8000, ilman kampea...223.93€  
- Raceface 30T...52€

Ihan unelma ollut kyllä koko setti ja varmaan täpäriin tilaan samat romut keväällä. Ei voi mitään :-) Tarttui Shimano tauti.

----------


## eagle

^ Onko noista M8000 kammista edes olemassa fatbike mallia?

----------


## jcool

> ^ Onko noista M8000 kammista edes olemassa fatbike mallia?



Aivan, ei varmaankaan :-)

----------


## Kruunu

> Hiilarikampiin suosittelen laittamaan kammenpäihin ne "tulpat" suojiksi niin ei heti oo vaihtokunnossa ne kammet.



Ostopäätöksen synnyttyä Farley 9.8 pyörästä tekee mieli kysyä päivityssuosituksia. Ensimmäinen tarve olisi hankkia Next SL kampien päähän nuo suojukset. Löytyykö kivijalasta mahdollisesti Turun alueelta vai pitääkö lähteä kauempaa tilailemaan?

----------


## petev

Fox compista löytyy

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpe

> Ostopäätöksen synnyttyä Farley 9.8 pyörästä tekee mieli kysyä päivityssuosituksia. Ensimmäinen tarve olisi hankkia Next SL kampien päähän nuo suojukset. Löytyykö kivijalasta mahdollisesti Turun alueelta vai pitääkö lähteä kauempaa tilailemaan?



Foxcompissa taisin nähdä moisia.  :Hymy:

----------


## PK1

> Ostopäätöksen synnyttyä Farley 9.8 pyörästä tekee mieli kysyä päivityssuosituksia. Ensimmäinen tarve olisi hankkia Next SL kampien päähän nuo suojukset. Löytyykö kivijalasta mahdollisesti Turun alueelta vai pitääkö lähteä kauempaa tilailemaan?



Jos pidit niistä gripeistä niin niitä löytyy Spessukaupoista.

----------


## mipyy

Onko kukaan ajanut dudella ja farley 9.6/9.8:lla? Minkälainen tuo trekki on verrattuna canyoniin?  Entäpä talvikäyttö, tekeekö nuilla 27.5 renkailla mitään? Mahdollisesti farley tulossa duden seuraajaksi...

----------


## Kruunu

> Jos pidit niistä gripeistä niin niitä löytyy Spessukaupoista.



Kyllä pidin Spessun gripeista. Fox Comp ratkaisee siis ensimmäiset tarpeet. Kiitoksia vinkeistä.

----------


## Bull88

Kasvottomana täällä on hyvä tyhmiä kysellä  :Leveä hymy:  Eli, kuinka hyvin tai huonosti f5 pitää/pitäisi kestää 85 kiloisen kohtuu hallittua keulimista?

----------


## Kruunu

En ole keulimisella yhtään pyörää vielä rikkonut. Farley 5 tuntui keulivan mallikkaasti, kun koeajoin pyörää kuukausi sitten.

Onko jollain self steering kokemuksia läskipyörällä keulimisesta? Ensimmäiset pari lenkkiä takana Farleyn kanssa ja paineet takapyörässä 0,55-0,65 bar. Keuliessa pyörä lähtee itseohjaamaan toiselle sivulle melko helposti, jota en aiempien pyörien kanssa ole koskaan kokenut. Akselivälin lyhennys 460mm -> 440mm helpotti keulan keventämistä mukavasti. Ketteryys parani myös mukavasti, vaikka jäisillä poluilla piti keskittyä enemmän pystyssä pysymiseen.

----------


## Kronreif

Hyrrävoimat?

----------


## Kruunu

Hyrrävoimat vähenevät vauhdin pienentyessä kyllä, mutta uskoisin keulimisvauhdin olevan samaa luokkaa kuin nuorempanakin, jolloin samaa ilmiötä en ole kokenut. Koska itseohjaamista ei tapahtunut joka kerta, suurin epäilykseni on alhaisissa rengaspaineissa, sillä Bontrager Hodag rengas tuntuu itseohjaavan vain kaartaessa tai kaltevalla pinnalla. 

Isompi pelkoni itseohjaamiseen oli, jos akselivälin säädön saisi kiristettäessä vinoon, sillä jokaisella kerralla itseohjaaminen käänsi pyörää säännöllisesti oikealle. Testailen lisää ja katsotaan löytyykö punaista lankaa.

----------


## retale

Jotain tarttis tehdä noille Farley 9.6:n "paljon melua tyhjastä" vakiojarruille... Millaisiin päivityksiin muut farleykuskit ovat päätyneet, ja minkä tasoista parannusta eri tason päivityksillä (jarrupalat vs. satulat vs. satulat+levyt) on odotettavissa?

----------


## jiiamkoo

Tuntuupa olevan kovasti porukalla ongelmia noiden avidien kanssa. Itsellä ko. jarrut olleet 1½ vuotta muklukissa kiinni ja nyt kuukauden päivät rullailtu Farley 9.6:lla ja jarrut pelanneet molemmissa pyörissä loistavasti ilman mitään ylimääräistä ääntelyä. No märkänä tottakai mölisee, mut sellasista jarruista kuullukaan jotka ei märkänä pitäis ääntä. Henk.koht. oon kyllä ollu enemmän ku tyytyväinen ko. jarruihin. Jos nyt puhutaan siis Avidin DB3:sta?

----------


## Läskimasa

Kokeile Swissstopin paloja, toimii ainakin mulla toisenlaisissa (BB7) Avideissa.

----------


## Han$a

> Jotain tarttis tehdä noille Farley 9.6:n "paljon melua tyhjastä" vakiojarruille... Millaisiin päivityksiin muut farleykuskit ovat päätyneet, ja minkä tasoista parannusta eri tason päivityksillä (jarrupalat vs. satulat vs. satulat+levyt) on odotettavissa?



Vielä on omat avidit tutkittavana. Toki ne saa vinkua normaaliin tyyliin, mutta jos ääntä lähtee sitte helevetin kovasti, anteeksi kirosana, mutta muuta vastaavaa sanaa en keksinyt. 
Niille voi kokeilla nuita swisstopin paloja kans. Itellä ei auttanut mitkään, joten vaihatin suosiolla shimanon xt:t levyineen päivineen . Enkä ole katunut hetkeäkään! Vahva suositus niille.

----------


## retale

> Tuntuupa olevan kovasti porukalla ongelmia noiden avidien kanssa. Itsellä ko. jarrut olleet 1½ vuotta muklukissa kiinni ja nyt kuukauden päivät rullailtu Farley 9.6:lla ja jarrut pelanneet molemmissa pyörissä loistavasti ilman mitään ylimääräistä ääntelyä. No märkänä tottakai mölisee, mut sellasista jarruista kuullukaan jotka ei märkänä pitäis ääntä. Henk.koht. oon kyllä ollu enemmän ku tyytyväinen ko. jarruihin. Jos nyt puhutaan siis Avidin DB3:sta?



Verrokkina 29er maasturissa on Avid Elixir 5 jarrut (joita kaikki tuntuvat haukkuvan), pitävät toki märkänä ääntä nekin, mutta ovat teholtaan ja tuntumaltaan selkeästi paremmat kuin farleyn DB3:set.

----------


## Grandi66

Vaihdoin Shimanon slx tilalle ku sellaset oli pöytälaatikossa.

----------


## WetWillie

Uutta 27.5 "läskirengasta" pukkaa.
http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/03/14/...at-bike-tires/

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jiiamkoo

Eiköhän nuo tosiaan ala tollakin vannekoolla pikku hiljaa yleistyä. Yritän malttaa odottaa että ne huhutut 27.5 x 4.5 näkis päivänvalon tässä kevään-kesän aikana, niin sais siitä talvigummit näiden 3.8sien rinnalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kruunu

Eilen tutuilla metsäpoluilla ajaessa tuli leveä hymy huulille. Muutaman lenkin se vaati läskillä ajoa, ennen kuin ymmärsin miksi fatbike keskustelujen sivuja löytyy useita satoja. Aivan kaikkia en ole ehtinyt kahlata läpi  :Sarkastinen: .

Viikon ajoin ensin sisärenkailla ja eilen tubeless virityksen jälkeen sain kevennettyä Farley 9.8 pyörää 0,55kg (11,49kg - 10,94kg; ilman polkimia; koko 19,5). Samalla valkeni, miksi kevyt pyörä on kiva pyörä.

----------


## Ski

> Eilen tutuilla metsäpoluilla ajaessa tuli leveä hymy huulille. Muutaman lenkin se vaati läskillä ajoa, ennen kuin ymmärsin miksi fatbike keskustelujen sivuja löytyy useita satoja. Aivan kaikkia en ole ehtinyt kahlata läpi .
> 
> Viikon ajoin ensin sisärenkailla ja eilen tubeless virityksen jälkeen sain kevennettyä Farley 9.8 pyörää 0,55kg (11,49kg - 10,94kg; ilman polkimia; koko 19,5). Samalla valkeni, miksi kevyt pyörä on kiva pyörä.



On se hieno tuo 9.8. Renkaista kevenee vielä vaikka oiva paino jo nyt. Tuohon vielä loistavat ajo ominaisuudet niin ai jai. Joku päivä vielä mullakin  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Soivio

Saiskohan Park toolin vaakalla vielä tuon 9.8:n nopeemmaksi? Oma kalavalevaaka heilahti ilman polkimia ja puolen litran litkuilla lukemaan 11.28kg. Ennen vaakaan investoimista joudun kuitenkin nollaamaan pexin kautta hommattujen hipo-kiekkojen aiheuttaman loven lompsassa.

Tälleen se kynsi tuossa takapihan keväthangilla: video

Liekkö jäsen Ski Oulun läänin suurruhtinaskunnan hangilla pääsiäisenä niin pääsisin kuittaan velan?

----------


## Kruunu

Melkoista kyytiä siinä videolla mentiin tuollakin painolla. 

Painoero johtunee yli puolet pienemmästä litkun määrästä. NoTubes pullon suositusta katsoin, jossa annettiin ohjeeksi 90-120ml/4"rengas. Ilmat pysyivät niin hyvin ilman litkua, että laitoin optimistisesti 2x100ml. Lisätä voi helpommin, kuin poistaa, niin kokeilen alkuun tuolla määrällä.

----------


## J.Soivio

> Melkoista kyytiä siinä videolla mentiin tuollakin painolla. 
> 
> Painoero johtunee yli puolet pienemmästä litkun määrästä. NoTubes pullon suositusta katsoin, jossa annettiin ohjeeksi 90-120ml/4"rengas. Ilmat pysyivät niin hyvin ilman litkua, että laitoin optimistisesti 2x100ml. Lisätä voi helpommin, kuin poistaa, niin kokeilen alkuun tuolla määrällä.



Joo, renkaat asettu kyllä heti niin tiiviisti että aika pitkälle ois päässy vaikka ilman litkuja.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

> Saiskohan Park toolin vaakalla vielä tuon 9.8:n nopeemmaksi? Oma kalavalevaaka heilahti ilman polkimia ja puolen litran litkuilla lukemaan 11.28kg. Ennen vaakaan investoimista joudun kuitenkin nollaamaan pexin kautta hommattujen hipo-kiekkojen aiheuttaman loven lompsassa.
> 
> Tälleen se kynsi tuossa takapihan keväthangilla: video
> 
> Liekkö jäsen Ski Oulun läänin suurruhtinaskunnan hangilla pääsiäisenä niin pääsisin kuittaan velan?



Terveydestä riippuen olen joko Syötteen paratiisissa syvällä korvessa ajelemassa, tai sitten tosiaan Oulussa hämmästelemässä sykkeen kummallisia käyriä  :Hymy: 
Mutta mistä velasta on kysymys, miljoonia euroja vai kaffikupposia  :Hymy:  

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kruunu

> Eiköhän nuo tosiaan ala tollakin vannekoolla pikku hiljaa yleistyä. Yritän malttaa odottaa että ne huhutut 27.5 x 4.5 näkis päivänvalon tässä kevään-kesän aikana, niin sais siitä talvigummit näiden 3.8sien rinnalle.



Lisäksi toivomuslistalla olisi 3.8 rengas, jossa nappulat olisi vakiovanteilla renkaan kylkeä ulompana suojaamassa renkaan kylkeä ja vannetta.

----------


## zzleepingpike

> Yritän malttaa odottaa että ne huhutut 27.5 x 4.5 näkis päivänvalon tässä kevään-kesän aikana, niin sais siitä talvigummit näiden 3.8sien rinnalle.



Jep, paksumpia gummeja täälläkin kieli pitkällä odotellaan. Viikonloppuna hankitulla 9.6:lla tuli tänään ekat 10 tuntia metsäpolkuja mittariin... ikävä tuli juurakko/kivikossa edellisen läskin pehmeitä 26x4.7 kumeja ;-( Siirtymätaipaleet ja tasaisemmat polut 9.6 rullasi kyllä todella hienosti. Ehkä noihin kapeampiin kumeihin pikku hiljaa tottuu... muutenhan pyörä toimi loistavasti :-)

----------


## Antza44

Olen ymmärtänyt, että Farley 9.6 ja 9.8 on 170mm peräisen kammet q-factor 202 eli ketjulinja olisi 68mm http://raceface.com/comp/pdf/FatBike...-Chainline.pdf .Tosin tuo direct mounth flipped asennus antaa 75mm ketjulinjaksi kapeilla kammilla vielä, mutta minusta näissä ketjulinja ei ole niin vinossa, kuin Farley 5 isommallarattaalla. 5 Pitäisi olla pidempi akseli 222 q-factor ja 104bcd ketjulinja 74/76 riippuen NW rattaan piikkiluvusta.

Mitenkäs käy 9.6/9.8 ajettaessa levellä vanteella 100mm ja leveä kumi esim. Surlyn 4.8 alkaako rengas hangata ketjuu 42 möyriessä. Vai onko vielä tilaa paljon alaketjuun?

----------


## PK1

Hyvin mahtuu ainakin 80mm vanteella Lou takana pyörimään, ja tilaakin jää ketjun ja kumin väliin.
Eturatashan on kovera puoli ulospäin asennettu, eli ketjulinja kulkee rattaan kiinnityspistettä ulompana.

----------


## Antza44

^Ok. Noin päin asennettuna ketjulinja on 75mm eli juuri oikea 190mm peräselle, eli tilat pitäisi riittää.

Oli muuten kaverin 5 farleyssä 34 ovaali 104bcd, eli sehän on pari milliä ulompana, kuin tuo 9 Farleyn DM ratas tai 32 104 bcd ovaali. 34 ei ainakaan toiminut  moitteetta 1x11 Shimanoilla. Taakse pyöritys tiputti ketjua 42 takarattaalta. Saattoihan tuo 2mm ja 28 vs 34 rattaiden ero riittää siihen, että 5 ketjulinja näytti tosi vinolta.

----------


## Yarzan

Pikaiset otokset Farley 5 päivityksestä. Jos ei vaikuta ajettavuuteen, niin ainakin reilusti ulkonäköön  :Kieli pitkällä: . Eli Haru pro keula. Kiittää Suvalan poikia.

----------


## zipo



----------


## savierk

Uutta Farleyta pukkaa. Myös täysjoustona.  :Hymy:  http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/04/15/...s-get-lighter/

----------


## PK1

Haiskahtaa taas rahanmenolta.

----------


## savierk

> Haiskahtaa taas rahanmenolta.



Ikävä kyllä...  :Irvistys:  Tuo Farley EX kuitusena ois hieno!

----------


## Grandi66

27,5 tulossa uutta rengasta 4,5" koossa. Tilattu ja varattu.

----------


## juho_u

Onkos muilla samanlaisia fiiliksiä?

Syksyllä ostin 9.6 farleyn ja ajattelin se olevan vaan talvipyörä. Mitä enemmän tuolla ajan, sitä enemmän siitä pidän. Nyt otin hipopalikoilla olevan cc bronsonin syksyn jälkeen taas ajoon, se ei polkuajelussa antanutkaan mitään fiiliksiä. Kaikki oli liian helppoa, ajeli vaan kaikkea päin ja pyörä meni, kuin sohvalla istuisi??

Nyt on ajatuksissa pyörinyt jo cruzin myyminen? En ois tätä syksyllä uskonut, kun täpäri tuntui täydelliseltä?

Oisko tuosta läskistä kuitenkin do it all pyöräksi, ostaisi vaikka kuitukiekot ja päivittäisi vaihteiston X01, kun ajamaton takahaihtajakin on hyllyssä. Jarrut tuossa onkin 8000 XT:t.

Miten tässä tälleen pääsi käymään?

----------


## Ski

> Onkos muilla samanlaisia fiiliksiä?
> 
> Syksyllä ostin 9.6 farleyn ja ajattelin se olevan vaan talvipyörä. Mitä enemmän tuolla ajan, sitä enemmän siitä pidän. Nyt otin hipopalikoilla olevan cc bronsonin syksyn jälkeen taas ajoon, se ei polkuajelussa antanutkaan mitään fiiliksiä. Kaikki oli liian helppoa, ajeli vaan kaikkea päin ja pyörä meni, kuin sohvalla istuisi??
> 
> Nyt on ajatuksissa pyörinyt jo cruzin myyminen? En ois tätä syksyllä uskonut, kun täpäri tuntui täydelliseltä?
> 
> Oisko tuosta läskistä kuitenkin do it all pyöräksi, ostaisi vaikka kuitukiekot ja päivittäisi vaihteiston X01, kun ajamaton takahaihtajakin on hyllyssä. Jarrut tuossa onkin 8000 XT:t.
> 
> Miten tässä tälleen pääsi käymään?



Täysin normaalia ja hyväksyttävää  :Hymy: 
Anna palaa vaan sillä millä tykkäät eli FARLEYLLÄ  :Hymy:

----------


## Kruunu

> Onkos muilla samanlaisia fiiliksiä?
> 
> Syksyllä ostin 9.6 farleyn ja ajattelin se olevan vaan talvipyörä. Mitä enemmän tuolla ajan, sitä enemmän siitä pidän. Nyt otin hipopalikoilla olevan cc bronsonin syksyn jälkeen taas ajoon, se ei polkuajelussa antanutkaan mitään fiiliksiä. Kaikki oli liian helppoa, ajeli vaan kaikkea päin ja pyörä meni, kuin sohvalla istuisi??
> 
> Nyt on ajatuksissa pyörinyt jo cruzin myyminen? En ois tätä syksyllä uskonut, kun täpäri tuntui täydelliseltä?
> 
> Oisko tuosta läskistä kuitenkin do it all pyöräksi, ostaisi vaikka kuitukiekot ja päivittäisi vaihteiston X01, kun ajamaton takahaihtajakin on hyllyssä. Jarrut tuossa onkin 8000 XT:t.
> 
> Miten tässä tälleen pääsi käymään?



Juuri samanlaisen fiiliksen kanssa painiskelen, vaikka minun Farley on vasta kuukauden ikäinen. Farley 9.8 ja Spessu Enduro Comp täysjousto ovat minulla vastapelureina.

Farley kiihtyy, kääntyy, kiipeää ja pysähtyy teknisesti haastavilla poluilla nopeammin täysjoustoon verrattuna. Mielestäni Farleyn hauskin ominaisuus on välitön ajotuntuma kaikissa tilanteissa, esim. keula nousee välittömästi, eikä tarvitse ennakoida takaiskarin sisäänjoustoa. Täysjoustolle ominaiselle alueella juurakoissa Farley pääsee yllättävän vauhdikkaasti, jos juuret ovat matalampia ja kevyemmällä pyörällä juurakot houkuttelevat myös hyppimään :Hymy: . 

Spessu Enduro Comp on reilu 3kg raskaampi, joka hidastaa kaikkea käsiteltävyyttä, toki vauhdikkaassa juurakko-/kivikkoajossa, dropeissa ja hypyissä täysjousto pehmentää menoa mukavasti.

----------


## Kruunu

> 27,5 tulossa uutta rengasta 4,5" koossa. Tilattu ja varattu.



Mistä saisi tilata tai varailla uutta isompaa Barbegazi 27,5 x 4,5 rengasta?

----------


## Han$a

Farley 9.6 sta nyt porsi sitten vapaaratas. Oliko näissä näitä ongelmia muillakin, kohtuu nopiaa meni kyllä omasta mielestä. Alkuperäinen ratas ja ajettu n.1000 km.
Mitä maksaa uus ja onko kenties parempaa tekoa kuin alkuperäinen? 
Samaan syssyyn vois heittää kyssärin shimanon xt-jarruista, mitä paloja olette käyttäneet?

----------


## juho_u

Mites teillä on nuo GX-pakat kestänyt? Oma jo vaihtokunnossa talven ajettuna. Jos muilla on myös kulunut nopeasti, niin X01 päivitys lähtee tänään tilaukseen. Saisi samalla vaihteet toimimaan niinkuin pitää (vaikka tuossa ei järkeä olekkaan).

----------


## Jakke81

> Farley 9.6 sta nyt porsi sitten vapaaratas. Oliko näissä näitä ongelmia muillakin, kohtuu nopiaa meni kyllä omasta mielestä. Alkuperäinen ratas ja ajettu n.1000 km.
> Mitä maksaa uus ja onko kenties parempaa tekoa kuin alkuperäinen? 
> Samaan syssyyn vois heittää kyssärin shimanon xt-jarruista, mitä paloja olette käyttäneet?



Eikö tuo vapaaratas mene takuuseen ?

----------


## J.Soivio

> Eikö tuo vapaaratas mene takuuseen ?



Takuuseen ehdottomasti, jos voimassa. Näyttäisi että läskien leveisiin periin on survottu poikkileikkaukseltaan samankokoisia palikoita kuin normimaastureissa. Omasta Fatboysta korjattiin takanapaa kolme kertaa ensimmäisen 12 kk aikana vaikka ajoa ei tullut kuin talvella. Farleyssa (9.8) on pysynyt vielä navat kasassa ja kun sain vielä px:n välittämänä uudet kiekot Tunen navoilla niin saattaahan nuo orkkisnavat vielä ehyenä säilyä (hyllyssä)

Hypen varjolla isojenkin valmistajien pyöriin on speksattu sellaista palikkaa ettei ne aktiivisemmalla harrastajalla kestä montaakaan kuukautta. Ei muuta kun takuu-case pystyyn ja raporttia foorumiin.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Bull88

> Yli tonni tuli pimppi osille hintaa (hiilari haarukka, M8000 romut jarruilla, raceface eteen).
> 
> Listaan tähän nyt vaan saksan XT M8000 groupset hintoja (ei jarruja):
> - XT M8000 koko setti kampineen...321.98€ (kampea moittivat ku lähtee maalit, en tiedä onko tosi...) 
> - XT M8000, ilman kampea...223.93€  
> - Raceface 30T...52€
> 
> Ihan unelma ollut kyllä koko setti ja varmaan täpäriin tilaan samat romut keväällä. Ei voi mitään :-) Tarttui Shimano tauti.



 Auttakaa onnetonta... Tarviinko muuta f5:seen muuntaakseni sen 1x11? Onnistuuko tällä paketilla: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...-brakes-495718

Entäs asennus? Tähän asti taito ja kokemus rajoittuu renkaan vaihtoon  :Leveä hymy:  Uskaltaisinko koittaa itse, vai luottaa ammattilaiseen? Mitähän liike veloittaisi työstä? Budjetti on...pieni  :Vink:

----------


## zeppo

> 27,5 tulossa uutta rengasta 4,5" koossa. Tilattu ja varattu.



Uskaltaako tiedustella mitä nuo isommat renkaat maksaa?

----------


## eagle

^ Nuo kammethan ei käy läskipyörään..

----------


## Hippo04

Ylävitosesta lähtee halvalla kampia läskiin (alk 115e):
http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~vScfx0000001/?Y999=PGR&Y174=15

----------


## Grandi66

Ei saisi mainostaa mutta laita yv:tä niin laitan vastauksen.

----------


## Grandi66

Eipä ole vielä tarvetta päivittää 1x11 ku laitto taakse 11-40 10 pakan. Pikkasen joutu b-ruuvia kääntämään, toimii muuten hyvin. Eli 1x10 mennää.

----------


## Kruunu

Yksi pieni tekninen murhe, josta ei aiempia kokemuksia, niin kysytään viisaammilta. 

Reilussa polkaisussa kuuluu reipas pamahdus takapyörästä, onko yleensä napa vai hyppivä ketju, joka aikaansaa paukahduksen? Ääni tulee useimmiten vain siirryttäessä rullauksesta polkemisen puolelle. Kyseessä siis reilu kuukauden vanha Farley 9.8, josta vaihdevaijeria on tullut kiristeltyä noin kierroksen verran yhteensä ensimmäisten muutaman sadan kilometrin taipaleella.

----------


## Ski

Ketjun pomppimisen varmaan tuntee polkiessa, luulisin että voit hakea takuuseen uutta vapaaratasta.

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kruunu

Kiitos Ski. Vapaaratasta lähden tiedustelemaan myyjältä. Pamauksia on noin tusinan verran koettuna ja tiukassa paikassa tuo usein hämmentää hidastaen menoa.

----------


## Kruunu

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/27-...979984-26.html

Jenkkifoorumillarengastietoa jakava Trekin työntekijä kertoo (viesti #628), että säädettävä taka-akselin dropout voi olla täysin edessä (440mm) uudella 27,5 x 4,5 renkaalla (D = 778,9mm). 

Mahtaako onnistua?

Oma mittaus näytti 27,5 x 3,8 renkaan ja rungon väliksi 11mm rengaspaineiden ollessa 0,6bar. Uusi 27,5 x 4,5 rengas jenkkiforumtiedon perusteella säteeltään 12,3mm isompi.

Myös uutislinkin esittelyssä kaikki ko. renkaalla olleissa säätö oli takana (460mm), eli täytynee pidentää akselivälin säätöä taaksepäin, kun uudet renkaat syksyllä alle saadaan.

http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/04/15/...s-get-lighter/

----------


## Bässi

Mites Uudempiin Farleyhin mahtuu budi? 
Tai onko jollain ulottuvilla bud vs barbegazzi 27.5 4.5" strategiset mitat?

----------


## J.Soivio

> Mites Uudempiin Farleyhin mahtuu budi? 
> Tai onko jollain ulottuvilla bud vs barbegazzi 27.5 4.5" strategiset mitat?



Farley 9.8:aan Budi pitäisi nippa-nappa mennä vaikka takahaarukka olisi ns. kesäasetuksilla jos vanne on esim 90 mm. Perustelu: 105 mm vanne + 4.8" Jumbo Jim + etuasetus = 7 mm kapein etäisyys runkoon. Em. kokoonpano on 4...5 mm leveämpi kuin Budi 90 mm vanteella. Korkeus...hankala sanoa, mutta takahaarukka pitkänä menee leikiten. Ja Bud&Lou + Enso 6105 laitan  itse alle kunhan taas pääsee tunkkaan umpiseen.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

> Mites Uudempiin Farleyhin mahtuu budi?



Tosta renkulasta niin väliä  mutta tsekkaa äffien ketjulinja ja mahtuuko esim 30 tai 32 Ovulaatio.
Huom 9.8:sa on soikiat sitsin klemmarit tolpassa,eipä onnistu penkin vaihto normikiskoisiin lennosta ja Vapari shimppa sopivaksi päivitynee alle satasella kun kyllästyy srämmipakkoja uusimaan.

----------


## Bässi

Tuon 4.5" renkaan kokoa just yritän pähkäillä. ilmeisesti vois sitten päätellä että jos pyörä on mitoitettu Budille mahtuu siihen myös 27.5" 4.5
justhan mä möin Farleyn, eihän sitä nyt heti taas olla hankkimassa  :Hymy:

----------


## PK1

Kyllä ysipistekasiin ainakin ovaali menee, mulla ollut uudesta saakka eikä ongelmia Loun tai Knardin kanssa.

----------


## Jukahia

Tuo 27.5x4.5 menee heittämällä perään kun se(kin) on pienennetty blutolle sopivaksi. Ensi vuonna valtaosa farleystä tulee tuolla renkaalla ja blutoilla saa myös...

----------


## savierk

> Yksi pieni tekninen murhe, josta ei aiempia kokemuksia, niin kysytään viisaammilta. 
> 
> Reilussa polkaisussa kuuluu reipas pamahdus takapyörästä, onko yleensä napa vai hyppivä ketju, joka aikaansaa paukahduksen? Ääni tulee useimmiten vain siirryttäessä rullauksesta polkemisen puolelle. Kyseessä siis reilu kuukauden vanha Farley 9.8, josta vaihdevaijeria on tullut kiristeltyä noin kierroksen verran yhteensä ensimmäisten muutaman sadan kilometrin taipaleella.



Voi olla myös takapakka. Farley 9.8:ssa on niittipakka ja se paukkuu välillä, kun polkasee kunnolla.

----------


## Kronreif

Aivan, tuohan se varmaan Remedyssäkin paukahtelee, vapaaratas näytti meinaan olevan ihan kunnossa.  Kiitokset vikadiagnoosista. Anteeksi laiharengas-offtopic!

----------


## ealex

Ei kai pakka sentään pauku vaan natisee? Tai paukkuuhan se ketju/pakka yhdistelmä kun ketju ”hyppii”. Sramin 11-vaihteistossa tämä on ominaisuus ja syynä on takavaihtajan ylempi rissa, mikä on N/W-hampainen. Se ei vaan toimi likaisessa tai lumisessa ympäristössä. Kun ketjuun menee lunta tai likaa, se alkaa nousta N/W rissan päälle eikä pysy enää keskellä takaratasta vaan alkaa hyppiä ja paukkua.

Kun ajetaan hetken polkematta, alaketjun päälle tippuu renkaista roskaa / lunta. Kun aletaan taas polkea – likainen ketjun pätkä menee rissojen läpi ja alkaa ”hyppiä” takapakan hampailla.

Sen takia Sramin pakan rattaista lähtee hampaita. Syy ei kuitenkaan ole huonossa pakassa vaan takavaihtajan ylärissan hampaiden muodossa.

Proto Eagle kuvissa ei muuten ollut N/W-muotoa ylärissan hampaissa. Eli Sramin testausinsinööritkin ymmärtävät tämän ilmiön. Myyntiversioon N/W-muoto kuitenkin tulee, koska se on Sramille tärkeä markkinointikikka.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## savierk

> Ei kai pakka sentään pauku vaan natisee? Tai paukkuuhan se ketju/pakka yhdistelmä kun ketju ”hyppii”. Sramin 11-vaihteistossa tämä on ominaisuus ja syynä on takavaihtajan ylempi rissa, mikä on N/W-hampainen. Se ei vaan toimi likaisessa tai lumisessa ympäristössä. Kun ketjuun menee lunta tai likaa, se alkaa nousta N/W rissan päälle eikä pysy enää keskellä takaratasta vaan alkaa hyppiä ja paukkua.
> 
> Kun ajetaan hetken polkematta, alaketjun päälle tippuu renkaista roskaa / lunta. Kun aletaan taas polkea – likainen ketjun pätkä menee rissojen läpi ja alkaa ”hyppiä” takapakan hampailla.
> 
> Sen takia Sramin pakan rattaista lähtee hampaita. Syy ei kuitenkaan ole huonossa pakassa vaan takavaihtajan ylärissan hampaiden muodossa.
> 
> Proto Eagle kuvissa ei muuten ollut N/W-muotoa ylärissan hampaissa. Eli Sramin testausinsinööritkin ymmärtävät tämän ilmiön. Myyntiversioon N/W-muoto kuitenkin tulee, koska se on Sramille tärkeä markkinointikikka.



Ihan pakaste kyllä ääni tuli. Napsahdus/paukahdus, miten kukin sen määrittelee.  :Hymy:  Enää en omista kyseistä pakkaa, mutta ketju ei kertaakaan hypänny vaan kovemmin runtatessa kuului selvä ääni. Tämä siis Shimanon XTR vaihtajalla. Vaihdoin koneistetun pakan ja ääni loppui.

----------


## oivu

Onko jollain tietoo farley ex osista mitä siihen on laitettu ja paino?

Ps Tää tietää rahan menoa.

----------


## Kruunu

Takarenkaan suunnalta tuleva pamaus omalla Farleylla on voimakkaan oloinen ja tuntuu polkaisussa tyhjänä pykälänä. Niittien välys ei mielestäni saa niin kovaa pamausta aikaan, eikä "tyhjä pykälä polkaisussa" myöskään viittaa niittien välykseen. 

Epäpuhtaudet ketjun päällä voisi olla mahdollinen syy, joten pitänee seurailla, jos pamaus ei toistu etelässä kelien kuivuessa, niin ei turhasta lähde reklamoimaan.

----------


## eagle

Tarkennuksena kysyisin, mitkä mallit noista Sramin 11spd pakoista ovat koneistettuja?

----------


## zzleepingpike

> Ei kai pakka sentään pauku vaan natisee? Tai paukkuuhan se ketju/pakka yhdistelmä kun ketju ”hyppii”. Sramin 11-vaihteistossa tämä on ominaisuus ja syynä on takavaihtajan ylempi rissa, mikä on N/W-hampainen. Se ei vaan toimi likaisessa tai lumisessa ympäristössä. Kun ketjuun menee lunta tai likaa, se alkaa nousta N/W rissan päälle eikä pysy enää keskellä takaratasta vaan alkaa hyppiä ja paukkua.



Tuohan sitten selittäisi asian, kun mulla 9.6:ssa ketju ja rattaat on ajoittain paukkunut jo heti uudesta alkaen...

----------


## Kruunu

> Mites Uudempiin Farleyhin mahtuu budi? 
> Tai onko jollain ulottuvilla bud vs barbegazzi 27.5 4.5" strategiset mitat?



Bud mitat ei ole tiedossani, mutta tuleva 27,5 x 4,5 Barbegazi oli mtbr foorumin mittauksen mukaan 5psi (=0,34bar) rengaspaineella mitattu; 
27,5 x 4,5 Barbegazi - kehän pituus: 2447mm eli halkaisija: 779mm. 

Vertailuna oma mittaus 0,5 bar rengaspaineella, 
27,5 x 3,8 Hodag - kehän pituus: 2370mm eli halkaisija: 754mm (Trek mainoksen mukaan 764mm).

----------


## Han$a

> Takarenkaan suunnalta tuleva pamaus omalla Farleylla on voimakkaan oloinen ja tuntuu polkaisussa tyhjänä pykälänä. Niittien välys ei mielestäni saa niin kovaa pamausta aikaan, eikä "tyhjä pykälä polkaisussa" myöskään viittaa niittien välykseen. 
> 
> Epäpuhtaudet ketjun päällä voisi olla mahdollinen syy, joten pitänee seurailla, jos pamaus ei toistu etelässä kelien kuivuessa, niin ei turhasta lähde reklamoimaan.



Juuri tutkittiin tuota oman farleyn vapaaratasta ja paikallinen edustaja ei löytänyt vikaa. Ihmeellistä kylläkin kun vapaaratas ei pyörinyt huoltoon mennessä yhtään. Olivat aukaisseet ja ratas täysin kunnossa. 
Pikku testilenkin kävin ja toimii taas normaalisti. 
Uudesta asti käytännössä paukkumista kuulunut lähes joka lenkillä.

----------


## PK1

Mulla muutama paukahdus tulee yleensä lenkille lähtiessä, mutta kilometrin jälkeen ei enää mitään.

----------


## savierk

> Tarkennuksena kysyisin, mitkä mallit noista Sramin 11spd pakoista ovat koneistettuja?



Tällä hetkellä myynnissä olevista X01 ja XX1 pakat.

----------


## ealex

> Bud mitat ei ole tiedossani, mutta tuleva 27,5 x 4,5 Barbegazi oli mtbr foorumin mittauksen mukaan 5psi (=0,34bar) rengaspaineella mitattu; 
> 27,5 x 4,5 Barbegazi - kehän pituus: 2447mm eli halkaisija: 779mm. 
> 
> Vertailuna oma mittaus 0,5 bar rengaspaineella, 
> 27,5 x 3,8 Hodag - kehän pituus: 2370mm eli halkaisija: 754mm (Trek mainoksen mukaan 764mm).



Luulen, että tuo mittaustapa menee käytännössä helposti pieleen jostain syystä tai jotain. Omat Hodagit ovat baarin paineella tasan 74cm läpimitaltaan, molemmat. Omat Hodagit eivät voi mitenkään venyä 754mm läpimittaan (1,5cm lisää!), puhumattakaan 764mm (2,5cm lisää!), ei millään paineella.

779mm rengas ei mahdu pyörimään Blutossa, 27,5x4,5” Barbegazi mahtuu ihan hyvin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kruunu

Mielenkiintoista miten isoja eroja mittauksilla syntyy. Rullamitalla renkaan ympärysmittaa mitattaessa tarkkuus voi toki kärsiä, mutta mitan ollessa tiukasti rengasta vasten, ei pitäisi helposti syntyä virhettä ylöspäin (=suurempi halkaisija) vaan alaspäin kylläkin (=pienempi halkaisija).

Miten 74cm halkaisjan olet mitannut?

----------


## ealex

> Miten 74cm halkaisjan olet mitannut?



Niin, kuin halkaisija mitataan, kehän toisistaan kauemmin olevien pisteiden välinen etäisyys.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## petev

Eikös sen ympärysmitan saa helpoiten mitattua, kun piirtää liidulla merkin renkaaseen ja asfalttiin ja työntää pyörää niin, että rengas pyörähtää kierroksen ja taas merkki niin voi ihan rullamitalla mitata ne merkkien välit suoralla maalla.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kruunu

> Niin, kuin halkaisija mitataan, kehän toisistaan kauemmin olevien pisteiden välinen etäisyys.



Jep. Mulla ei vain ole noin isoa työntömittaa hyllyssä. :Vink: 

Ilmeisesti rullamitalla maasta renkaan korkeimpaan kohtaan ja silmä yläreunan kanssa samalle korkeudelle, josta mitta luetaan?

Tuo maassa pyörää työntäen tehtävä mittaus on myös hyvä. Pitääpä piruuttain kokeilla eri tavoilla, josko saisi isoja eroja syntymään.

----------


## ealex

Työntömitta syntyy helposti myös pitkästä viivoittimesta ja suorakulmasta. Vesivaakaakin voi käyttää. Ei kai halkaisijan mittaaminen voi olla niin vaikeaa?  :Sarkastinen: 

Ihan sama, kuinka sen mittaa, kunhan ei tule 1,5-2,5cm virhettä halkaisijan mittaan...

----------


## LäskiRambo

> Onko jollain tietoo farley ex osista mitä siihen on laitettu ja paino?
> 
> Ps Tää tietää rahan menoa.



http://www.pyorasuvala.fi/fatbike/trek-farley-ex-8

http://www.pyorasuvala.fi/fatbike/trek-farley-ex-98

----------


## Kruunu

> Ihan sama, kuinka sen mittaa, kunhan ei tule 1,5-2,5cm virhettä halkaisijan mittaan...



Mittatarkkuus vaihtelee mittaustavasta riippuen joskus paljonkin. Sain kyllä 27,5 Hodag renkaille saman mitan (reilu 75cm) renkaille maasta renkaan korkeimpaan kohtaan mittaamalla, mutta mittatarkkuus ei vastannut kehämittauksella tehtyä tulosta. Tästä syystä myös matkaa, nopeutta jne. mittaavat (ei GPS) mittarit kalibroidaan juuri kehän pituutta mittaamalla (=tarkempi tulos). 

P.S. Nautiskelin Farleyn kanssa ajamisesta vajaa kolme tuntia ennen tylsiä mittauksia.

----------


## Han$a

> Juuri tutkittiin tuota oman farleyn vapaaratasta ja paikallinen edustaja ei löytänyt vikaa. Ihmeellistä kylläkin kun vapaaratas ei pyörinyt huoltoon mennessä yhtään. Olivat aukaisseet ja ratas täysin kunnossa. 
> Pikku testilenkin kävin ja toimii taas normaalisti. 
> Uudesta asti käytännössä paukkumista kuulunut lähes joka lenkillä.



Ensimmäinen pitempi lenkki vapaarattaan tutkimisen jälkeen ja kyllähän se heti puolentunnin kohilla taas jumitti. Olin jo luovuttaa ja tilata taksin, kunnes kokeilin että ajan kotiin vaikka kammet pyöriikin koko ajan. Reilu sata metriä menin eteenpäin niin alkoi taas räikkä huutamaan ja toimi ihan normaalisti. Sitten saikin ajella jo sen 35 km ja kotipihassa teki sen taas. Voisko siellä olla niitä kynsiä rikki sen verran että jotain hileitä pyörii sitten niiden kynsien tiellä kun jumittaa? 
Paukkuminen oli myös taas mukana tuon 3 tunnin ajan.

----------


## Volvospede

Tuossa edellä oli jotain spekulaatiota Budin mahtumisesta mutta ei mulle ainakaan ihan vielä selvinnyt. Eli mahtuuko Bud/Lou yhdistelmä -16 malliseen Farley 5 pyörään alkuperäisillä 80mm vanteilla?

----------


## Kruunu

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/201...976902-13.html

Tuossa linkissä vastaus kuvien kera (viesti: #319). Hyvin näyttää Bud/Lou mahtuvan pyörimään.

----------


## PK1

Onko vitonen yhdellä vai kahdella eturattaalla?
Ylemmissä malleissa missä yhdellä rattaalla, ei ainakaan ole ongelmaa. Mulla on 9.8:ssa 80mm vanteet ja Loun tai Knardin kanssa tilaa jää reilusti ketjuun ja runkoon.
Vitosessahan on vissiin sama runkogeometria?

----------


## fättärix

> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/201...976902-13.html
> 
> Tuossa linkissä vastaus kuvien kera (viesti: #319). Hyvin näyttää Bud/Lou mahtuvan pyörimään.




Ei ole F5 noissa kuvissa.

----------


## Volvospede

> Ei ole F5 noissa kuvissa.



Joo eri runko ja eri keula. F5 on alumiinirunko ja alukeula, toi kuvien pyörä oli muovia.

Mutta mä mittailin että kyl takahaarukkaan pitäis mahtua ihan ookoo ja keulaankin ihan minimivaroilla korkeussuunnassa. Siinä kun on se ihmeellinen "lisätuki" joka ei kyllä mitään tue ku lokasuojan kiinnikkeeks käy korkeintaan.

No ajetaan ensin sileeks noi parturinatsit ja mietitään sit talveks niitä bud lou renkaita kun sellaiset tossa nastoitettuna odottaa.

----------


## ArtoR

Millaisia lokareita olette virittäneet Farley 5:een eteen?

----------


## Wilikki

> Millaisia lokareita olette virittäneet Farley 5:een eteen?



Mulla on sks grand d.a.d. pikakiinnityksestä plussaa, mutta ite lokari sais olla pikkusen leveempi.

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kruunu

> Ei ole F5 noissa kuvissa.



Geometriat ovat samat noilla pyörillä, joten suuri todennäköisyys on, että sopii Bud/Lou myös F5 alle.


SKS Fatboard voi olla yksi vaihtoehto lokasuojaksi, toki takalokari tulee samaan kauppaan. Omat on vielä Postissa, mutta voin kertoa kokemuksia ensi viikolla.

----------


## Volvospede

> Geometriat ovat samat noilla pyörillä, joten suuri todennäköisyys on, että sopii Bud/Lou myös F5 alle.



No sittenhän se on hyvinkin todennäköistä.

----------


## ArtoR

> Mulla on sks grand d.a.d. pikakiinnityksestä plussaa, mutta ite lokari sais olla pikkusen leveempi.



Etuhaarukan rakenne näkyy esim. alla olevassa kuvassa. Tuohon saa siis Grand D.A.D.:n asennettua? Liikkeen myyjä nimittäin epäili sitä.

----------


## Wilikki

> Etuhaarukan rakenne näkyy esim. alla olevassa kuvassa. Tuohon saa siis Grand D.A.D.:n asennettua? Liikkeen myyjä nimittäin epäili sitä.





Hyvin saa asennettua  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

http://www.pyorasuvala.fi/fatbike/trek-farley-ex-8
http://www.pyorasuvala.fi/fatbike/trek-farley-ex-98

Joko joku tilannut?

----------


## MikkoVe

9.6:n geotauluja olen ihmetellyt, onko 17.5":ssä todella matalampi standover kuin 15.5":ssä?? Varsinkin jos näin, niin 177/83 mittaiselle 17.5" lienee oikean kokoinen?

----------


## Volvospede

> 9.6:n geotauluja olen ihmetellyt, onko 17.5":ssä todella matalampi standover kuin 15.5":ssä?? Varsinkin jos näin, niin 177/83 mittaiselle 17.5" lienee oikean kokoinen?



Kuulostaa erikoiselle, tosin noissa vaakaputki on kaikkea muuta kuin vaaka, että saa kait siitä mitattua sellaisen korkeuden kuin haluaa. 

Jokatapauksessa hyvin pitkälti samoilla pituusmitoilla mä otin 19,5" kokoisen farley 5 ja suunnilleen samanpituisella kaverilla on 17,5" kokoinen F5 ja molempien mielestä toi isompi on parempi. Se 15,5" kokoinen on pakko olla ihan superpieni.

----------


## fättärix

Mitä mieltä F5:sen omistajat ovat orkkispenkistä? Itellä alkaa hieman ahterissa tuntua kun parituntia ajaa maastossa, pitäs koittaa jotain toista ja pehmustehousuilla ajan.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb...the-farley-ex/ täpäriläskiextraplussamonsteri.

----------


## Grandi66

Itellä orgispenkki vaihtui saman mallin pykälän parempaan ja leveämpään penkkiin. evoke 1.5->evoke 2.0

----------


## Han$a

Uusi vapaaratas tulee takuuseen farleyhyn. Onko kukaan vaihdellu nuita, tarviiko jotain spesiaalityökalua? Sramin pakanhan saa irti normi pakka-avaimella?

----------


## Jakke81

^ vetäsemällä irtoaa ei tarvi työkaluja. Edit siis vapaaratas irtoaa näin. Sramin pakasta ei tieto miten irtoaa. Talvella hommattuihin jackalopen kiekkoihin vaihdoin shimanon vapaa rattaan vain.

----------


## Han$a

> ^ vetäsemällä irtoaa ei tarvi työkaluja. Edit siis vapaaratas irtoaa näin. Sramin pakasta ei tieto miten irtoaa. Talvella hommattuihin jackalopen kiekkoihin vaihdoin shimanon vapaa rattaan vain.



Selevempi homma, jahka saan rattaan ni pääsee korjuuhommiin. Kiits.

----------


## Blackborow

Kai ne siellä liikkeessä sen takuuseen vaihtaakin?

----------


## MikkoVe

> 9.6:n geotauluja olen ihmetellyt, onko 17.5":ssä todella matalampi standover kuin 15.5":ssä?? Varsinkin jos näin, niin 177/83 mittaiselle 17.5" lienee oikean kokoinen?



Ovat ilmeisesti sössineet 15.5" ja 17.5" standover-mitat päittäin, eli 15.5" pitäisi olla 75.0 cm ja 17.5" 76.4 cm. Nyt tämä juuri vanhaksi jäänyt versio (2016)  :Hymy:  9.6:sta lähtisi aika edulliseen 2250 € hintaan. Enää pitää löytää kanttia painaa ostonappulaa...

----------


## zeppo

> Ovat ilmeisesti sössineet 15.5" ja 17.5" standover-mitat päittäin, eli 15.5" pitäisi olla 75.0 cm ja 17.5" 76.4 cm. Nyt tämä juuri vanhaksi jäänyt versio (2016)  9.6:sta lähtisi aika edulliseen 2250 € hintaan. Enää pitää löytää kanttia painaa ostonappulaa...



2250???? Onko suuri salaisuus missä tuohon hintaan myydään?

----------


## Han$a

> Kai ne siellä liikkeessä sen takuuseen vaihtaakin?



Liike 100 km päässä ni lähettävät osan ja ite vaihdan!

----------


## a-o

> 2250???? Onko suuri salaisuus missä tuohon hintaan myydään?



Siinä on kyllä jo tiukka tarjous!

----------


## Antza44

> Nyt tämä juuri vanhaksi jäänyt versio (2016)  9.6:sta lähtisi aika edulliseen 2250 € hintaan. Enää pitää löytää kanttia painaa ostonappulaa...



Ei toi hinta enään kanttia vaadi, jos 9.6 oikeasti on ostamassa. 17.5" on sinulle ehdottomasti oikea koko.

Minä tuossa vajaa kuukausi sitten mietin, mutta 2750€ hinta ja 27.5" vanteet. Ostatti Duden, no oikeen mieleinen on ollut ja M koko osui siinä paremmin omaan makuin, kuin Farleyn M tai L. Olisin silti luultavasti kallistunut L koon 9.6 tuohon rahaan silloin.

----------


## MikkoVe

Hupikulma (Fun-corner.de) tarjoaa tuohon hintaan. Lähtöhinta 2999 €, josta 500 € alennus. Pyörän kun laittaa koriin, niin tulee vielä -5% Fatbike alennus 249.90€. Tavallista parempi VIIDEN prosentin alennus!  :Vink:  En tiedä onko jossain kohtaa joku bugi (muukin kuin tuo prosenttilasku), mutta kun kysyin mailitse tarjousta pyörästä ja polkimista, niin tarjottiin yhteishintaan 2449 €. Suoraan nettikaupan hinnoilla maksettavaa jäi 2334 €. Ei paha. Painoin siis rohkeasti (vaimon matkustellessa) osta-nappulaa!

----------


## Antza44

Näyttää olevan Trekin Suomi sivuillakin 9.6 ja 9 tarjous 2699€ http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/po...p/1068000-2016 .
 Siitäkin, jos saa sen 15% vielä jälleenmyyjiltä, niin ollaan lähellä. Noita oli paljon jäljellä Trekillä, kun kyselin, että ei ihme, että poistavat niitä, kun uudet painaa jo Elokuussa päälle ja uuden 9.6 hinta on 2799$, jos vaikka on euroina sama. No Fun cornerilla ainakin on. http://www.fun-corner.de/en/suche?co...submit_search=


^10% lisä alen saa vissiin vielä 3 päivää fatbikeistä.

----------


## Poy

> Näyttää olevan Trekin Suomi sivuillakin 9.6 ja 9 tarjous 2699€ http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/po...p/1068000-2016 .
>  Siitäkin, jos saa sen 15% vielä jälleenmyyjiltä, niin ollaan lähellä. Noita oli paljon jäljellä Trekillä, kun kyselin, että ei ihme, että poistavat niitä, kun uudet painaa jo Elokuussa päälle ja uuden 9.6 hinta on 2799$, jos vaikka on euroina sama. No Fun cornerilla ainakin on. http://www.fun-corner.de/en/suche?co...submit_search=
> 
> 
> ^10% lisä alen saa vissiin vielä 3 päivää fatbikeistä.



Siinähän sitä olisi sopivaan hintaan hyvä läskipyörä, mutta harmi kun nuo vanhat 26" nastarenkaat ei siihen sovi. Kuitenkin aika paljon rahaa kiinni niissä. Melkein tekisi mieli käydä potkimassa renkaita. Ei sinänsä jää jostain satasesta kiinni vaikka pyörän ostaisi paikallisesta pyöräliikkeestäkin.

Onko tuollainen 27.5" kapea läskirengas enää niin hyvä lumella mitä 26" 4.7-4.8" rengas? Vai saisko tuohon samaan hintaan jotenkin vaihdettua 26" vanteen ja kumin mukaan?

----------


## Ski

Moni ajoi oikein tyytyväisenä talven läpi noilla orggis renkailla. Runkoon kyllä mahtuu leveääkin. 
Käy ihmeessä koeajolla ?

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

^^Kovilla talvi poluilla toimii kaposempikin. Sitten, kun kelit sössööntyy saatetaan kysytään leveää/järeämpää kumia. Kesä kivikko/juurakko polut saattaa kaivata enemmän ilmatilaa. Nämä on niitä kuuluisia maku-asiota.  -17 9.6-> malleissa on 27.5"/4.5" tämä IMO parempi, mutta nehän voi parilla sataa päivittää -16 malliinkin, kun tulee saataville.

Osa on myynyt F-torilla Farleyn kumit/vanteet noin 500€ pois ja ostanut 26" vanteet tilalle, nyt kun isommat 27.5" kumit tulee en itse möisi. Toiseksi 26", jos kokee tarvitsevan.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Hupikulma (Fun-corner.de) tarjoaa tuohon hintaan. Lähtöhinta 2999 €, josta 500 € alennus. Pyörän kun laittaa koriin, niin tulee vielä -5% Fatbike alennus 249.90€. Tavallista parempi VIIDEN prosentin alennus!  En tiedä onko jossain kohtaa joku bugi (muukin kuin tuo prosenttilasku), mutta kun kysyin mailitse tarjousta pyörästä ja polkimista, niin tarjottiin yhteishintaan 2449 €. Suoraan nettikaupan hinnoilla maksettavaa jäi 2334 €. Ei paha. Painoin siis rohkeasti (vaimon matkustellessa) osta-nappulaa!



Aiai, ei olis pitänyt tätäkään lukea, olen niin herkkä syttymään uusien vehkeitten hommaamiseen :Hymy:  Eihän tuossa nykyisessä(Dude) varsinaisesti mitään vikaakaan ole jos väriä ei lasketa mukaan! 
Mitä etua on haettu 27,5 kiekoilla? Mullahan jäisi Dudesta(jos myisin) 26" MCarbon kiekot jotka sopis suoraan Trekkiin joten olis erilaisia kumejakin mitä käyttää.

----------


## Antza44

^Menee helpommin esteiden yli. Sen huomaa jo hyvin, kun vaihtaa 4" - 4.8" 26" vanteilla. Painava settihän tuo on kiekot 3 kiloo ja kumit 1.3kg luokkaa, kun Duden orkkikset 2250g ja kumit 1.1kg. Isoillakin JJ ollaan paljon alle. Niin paljon, kun Duden vihreää on mollittu, niin minusta se näyttää nykyään ihan hyvältä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Osa on myynyt F-torilla Farleyn kumit/vanteet noin 500€ pois ja ostanut 26" vanteet tilalle, nyt kun isommat 27.5" kumit tulee en itse möisi. Toiseksi 26", jos kokee tarvitsevan.



Katselin uusien Trekkien renkaita ja näyttää Bontrager tehneen 27.5x38 Hodagista 120tpi-version.   Varmaan vähän kevyempi ja paremmin rullaava kuin aikaisempi 60tpi.  Eikä varmaan pitkään mene kun uusi kumi on kaupoissa.

----------


## ealex

> Katselin uusien Trekkien renkaita ja näyttää Bontrager tehneen 27.5x38 Hodagista 120tpi-version.   Varmaan vähän kevyempi ja paremmin rullaava kuin aikaisempi 60tpi.  Eikä varmaan pitkään mene kun uusi kumi on kaupoissa.



Lukeeko 120tpi renkaassa vai vain netissä?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Ei muuten hullumpi kysymys.  On luettu vain pyörän spekseistä.  Renkaan kuvia jossa ko luku seisoisi, tai muuta varmempaa tietoa ei tosiaan ole osunut silmien eteen.

edit. Kysyin kolmesta kotimaisesta pyöräliikkeestä asiaa ja yhdessä liikkkeessä oli uusi pyörä mutta kumeissa ei myyjän mukaan 120tpi-merkintää.  
Ja yhdessä jossa ei ollut pyörää, sanoi asiantuntevan tuntuinen myyjä kompliittipyörän spekseissä tosiaan olevan 120tpi mutta ei löytänyt mistään tietoa uudesta 120tpin renkaasta. Hieman epäili että ei ole vielä uutta Hodagia.

Joten hyvä kysymys mutta olennainen tieto ei selvinnyt.

----------


## Punis

Tuli hommattua tollanen farley 5. Ekat koeajot on nyt suoritettu ja vaikuttaa todella hauskalta laiteelta. 👍 Eli tulee jäämään talouteen. 

Oikeastaan näin alkuun ainoa asia mitä tekisi mieli tuunata,  on voimalinja yksi eturattaiseksi.  Minkälaisia set uppeja porukka on rakennellut säilyttäen silti 1/2/3 vaihteen suht samanlaisena? Toiset kammet + ratas vai 30-32p eturatas + uusi takapakka.  Ja jos jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto niin mikä pakka?

----------


## Miekkari

Emmää vaan tiijä, mutta kyllä toi oma vanhanliiton Farley 8 yllättää joka perhanan ajokerta. Vaikka onkin vain 26x3,8" renkaat.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jcool

> Tuli hommattua tollanen farley 5. Ekat koeajot on nyt suoritettu ja vaikuttaa todella hauskalta laiteelta.  Eli tulee jäämään talouteen. 
> 
> Oikeastaan näin alkuun ainoa asia mitä tekisi mieli tuunata,  on voimalinja yksi eturattaiseksi.  Minkälaisia set uppeja porukka on rakennellut säilyttäen silti 1/2/3 vaihteen suht samanlaisena? Toiset kammet + ratas vai 30-32p eturatas + uusi takapakka.  Ja jos jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto niin mikä pakka?



Muuta en tiedä, mutta paras on paras...eli XT M8000 11speed (11-42) pakka taakse ja eteen race face 30T. Anna olla se vakio kampi vaan. Etu- ja takavaihtaja samaan sarjaan, niin ehtiikin jo vaihtaa joka tilanteeseen. Läskille super setti!

Täpärissä minulla on vielä sram romut ja ei niillä ehdi mihinkään tilanteeseen reagoida. Se on sitä...klik...klik...klik...klik...ja tilanne on jo menetetty :-) Kyllä hermo lepää, kun pimpatun farleyn ottaa tallista, eikä tarvi hulluna lipsutella vaihteita. Täpäriin vaihtuu samat simpan romut ku läskiin, son varma...

----------


## jcool

Ohessa viimeisin kuva, mitä olen ottanut...

----------


## jussi.korkeakivi

Jos haluat rahallisesti selvitä vähemmällä niin laita eteen 30t  ja taakse sunracen 10-pakka (11-40). Tällä konstilla ei tarvi vaihtajaan sijoittaa ja välitkin riittää hyvin.

----------


## Punis

Näin vähän veikkaisinkin, että halpis ratkaisu ei paras😂 Sun Racelta olisi löytynyt edullinen 10 pakka mutta 2/3 vaihde olisi tehnyt melkoisen hypyn ykköseltä.  Tollasta M8000 11speed + vaihtaja + 30p narrow ratas pakettia,  täytyy alkaa kyselemään. Halpaa tää silti on versus moottoriurheiluun.😊

----------


## Punis

> Jos haluat rahallisesti selvitä vähemmällä niin laita eteen 30t  ja taakse sunracen 10-pakka (11-40). Tällä konstilla ei tarvi vaihtajaan sijoittaa ja välitkin riittää hyvin.



Mistä moinen löytyy?  Tänään katselin 11-42 pakkaa.

----------


## jussi.korkeakivi

Omani löysin special bikesta ja hyvin toimii

----------


## Punis

> Omani löysin special bikesta ja hyvin toimii



Ja ei tullut alkupään vaihteista liian pitkiä?  Ajelen enimmäkseen metsäpolkuja / umpimetsää niin juuri 1-4 vaihteet eniten käytössä.  Siirtymät voi levätä. 😊

----------


## jcool

> Näin vähän veikkaisinkin, että halpis ratkaisu ei paras Sun Racelta olisi löytynyt edullinen 10 pakka mutta 2/3 vaihde olisi tehnyt melkoisen hypyn ykköseltä.  Tollasta M8000 11speed + vaihtaja + 30p narrow ratas pakettia,  täytyy alkaa kyselemään. Halpaa tää silti on versus moottoriurheiluun.



No ei se nyt niin iso käytännön ero välttämättä ole, jos vertaa budjettiratkaisuun (sunrace+raceface). Eniten vaikuttaa montako vaihdetta voi heittää kerralla. M8000 vaihtaa kyllä hienosti, kun voi surutta survoa pykäliä. 

Parhaiten voin kuvata tuota budjettiratkaisua, kun yritin aikoinaan pysyä kaverin perässä 2x10 setillä. Tuo budjetti 1x10 setti vei kybällä.  Ei vaan pysynyt perässä enään kun kaveri laitto 1x10 setin omaansa. Oli  siis itsekkin pakko alkaa tähän leikkiin, että pystyy ajeleen samoja lenkkejä :-)

----------


## jussi.korkeakivi

Kyllä nuo vaihteen on täällä Oulun seudulla riittänyt, toistaiseksi.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Kyllä nuo vaihteen on täällä Oulun seudulla riittänyt, toistaiseksi.



Sramin 1x11 vaihteistoa on myös jossain moitittu että olisi isot vaihteiden välit, mutta itse en ole sellaista ominaisuutta haittaavana tunnistanut.  Ei koskaan ole ajo ollut vaihteista kiinni ja hyvin on Etelä-Suomen ryteiköissä ja mäissä riittäneet.  Ja vaikkei edessä ole kuin 28 niin riittää hyvin siirtymillekin.  Tosin varsinkin kotiinpäin ajellessa on usein sen verran väsynyt ettei jaksa isoilla vaihteilla edes ajaa.  
Ja joutuuhan Sramissa isompaan päin vaihtaessa tosiaan vähän kliksuttamaan mutta jos se tuntuu haittaavalta niin eikös siihen ole gripshifter toimiva ratkaisu?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Kiitos vinkeistä! Mulle läskin osto tuli ns. Lääkärin käskystä, kun crossi hommat lepo tälle kesälle.  Katotaan miten pahasti tämä lajj lähtee lapasesta, kun saadaan vähän lisää km alle 😁



Lähtee. Mutta ei hätää, pysy rahallisena ja älä näytä verkkokaupalle että pelkäät.

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Grandi66

Itellä 1x10 eli vaihdoin kammet ja edessä 26 t mikä kesän aikana vaihtuu joko 26 t tai 28 t ovaaliin, takana 11-40 kymppi pakka. Nuo hoitaa homman koska jos metsään menen niin pimeällä tulen pois jos ei makuusäkkiä ole mukana.

----------


## Punis

> Itellä 1x10 eli vaihdoin kammet ja edessä 26 t mikä kesän aikana vaihtuu joko 26 t tai 28 t ovaaliin, takana 11-40 kymppi pakka. Nuo hoitaa homman koska jos metsään menen niin pimeällä tulen pois jos ei makuusäkkiä ole mukana.



26/28 mäkin vähän haaveilin, mutta vakio kampiin 30 pienin.  Mitkä kammet laitoit ja oliko minkä hintainen paketti rattaan kanssa?

----------


## Volvospede

Mä tuunasin voimansiirtoa vaihtamalla isomman eturattaan 32 hampaiseksi, alkuperäinen siis 36.. Nyt on sopiva porras ison ja pikkurattaan välillä. Saa nähä innostuuko sitä vielä yhden eturattaan systeemistä mutta toi oli kyl halpa tuunaus.

----------


## Grandi66

Rallinaaman kammet vaihdoin, olis pitänyt ottaa 170 perälle tarkotettu ja offsetilla oleva ratas ni ois saanu kampia vähän lähemmäksi toisiaan. Saattaa vaihtua kesän mittaa.

----------


## Punis

Nyt on 30 race face ja 10/42 sun race kiinni. Muuten pelittää, mutta ketjut tippuu päältä ykkösellä taakse päin polkiessa.  Täytyy huomenna prikoilla koittaa simmaa ketjulinjaa.

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Harmittaa todella paljon. Ostin F5.n helmikuussa ja myyjä oli ehdottomasti sitä mieltä että koko 19.5" on oikea (179cm inseam 80cm). 
Halusin kuitenkin heti että stemmi vaihdetaan 60mm 10°. Pari viikkoa sitten ostin 35° stemmin ja vieläkin tuntuu että tanko on liian kaukana. Selasin tämän tredin läpi ja ymmärtääkseni minun mittaiset ovat valinneet 17.5" koon.
Tosiaan liikkeessä tarjosivat koeajoon vain 19.5 kokoa enkä varmaan olisi ostanutkaan 17.5 koska myyjä näin neuvoi.
Eli mitäs nyt?! Laitanko farleyn myyntiin ja vaihdan pienempään, koska mielipide asiasta tuntuu vain vahvistuvan..

----------


## Pipo

Saman pituisena ja molempia kokoja ajaneena sanoisin ettei kummatkaan noista ole sulle ihan oikeita kokoja. 18,5 olisi luultavimmin se paras vaihtoehto mutta sitähän ei ole tarjolla. Jos Trekissä pakko pysytellä niin noista kahdesta valitsisin sinuna kuitenkin tuon 17,5.

----------


## macci

Onko siinä nyt siis 35 asteen vai 35mm stemmi?
Omassa läskissä (L koon Dude) stemmin vaihto (60mm -> 50mm ja edelleen) 30mm versioon "ketteröitti" pyörää selvästi ja nyt tuo on ehkä muutenkin sopivampi omille mitoille (185/90inseam)

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

> Saman pituisena ja molempia kokoja ajaneena sanoisin ettei kummatkaan noista ole sulle ihan oikeita kokoja. 18,5 olisi luultavimmin se paras vaihtoehto mutta sitähän ei ole tarjolla. Jos Trekissä pakko pysytellä niin noista kahdesta valitsisin sinuna kuitenkin tuon 17,5.



Totta puhut.

----------


## juho_u

182cm kuskina 19.5" farley on sopiva 35mm stemmillä ja 780mm tangolla. Yhtään suurempi ei voisi olla, pienempääkään en ottaisi, nyt tuo on eloisa ja ketterä. Eli tuo on just sopiva.

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

> Onko siinä nyt siis 35 asteen vai 35mm stemmi?



Nyt on 30 tai 35 asteen lyhyt stemmi. En muista mittaa eikä sitä lue stemmissä. Kuitenkin ajoasento on jotenkin makaava edelleen ja kun asia on mielessä koko ajan se vain pahentaa tilannetta. Toisaalta tuleeko 17.5" liian ahtaaksi??!!
Olen ajanut kaikkil metsälenkit fätillä tämän oston jälkeen ja Kona HEIHEI on jäänyt talliin. Joten fätbike on minun juttu!
Eli jos jotakuta kiinnostaa 19.5" F5 niin rohkeasti yv.tä vaan....

----------


## Antza44

> Harmittaa todella paljon. Ostin F5.n helmikuussa ja myyjä oli ehdottomasti sitä mieltä että koko 19.5" on oikea (179cm inseam 80cm). 
> Halusin kuitenkin heti että stemmi vaihdetaan 60mm 10°. Pari viikkoa sitten ostin 35° stemmin ja vieläkin tuntuu että tanko on liian kaukana. Selasin tämän tredin läpi ja ymmärtääkseni minun mittaiset ovat valinneet 17.5" koon.
> Tosiaan liikkeessä tarjosivat koeajoon vain 19.5 kokoa enkä varmaan olisi ostanutkaan 17.5 koska myyjä näin neuvoi.
> Eli mitäs nyt?! Laitanko farleyn myyntiin ja vaihdan pienempään, koska mielipide asiasta tuntuu vain vahvistuvan..



^Tarkista se stemmin mitta, jos se on pidempi, kuin 35mm kokeile 35mm ensin. Olet tosiaan välikoon kuski, niin kuin on todettu. Koe-aja se 17.5". Olishan Trekki voinut tehdä -17 kaudelle sen 18.5".

 Itse 180.5/87 testasin 17.5" orkkis 80mm stemmillä ja se menisi käytännössä just ja just, mutta on pieni, eli minä joutuisin ottamaan 19.5" mikä menisi 45-55mm stemmillä minulle. 19.5" en ole ajanut, mutta oli L koon Salsa Mukluk, mikä on hitusen pienempi, kuin Farleyn 19.5" ja silti hylkäsin sen, mutta toistaiseski mennään ainakin M koon Dudella mikä on näiden välistä ja se tuntuu tosi hyvälle. Lisäksi on M koon Salsa Mukluk mikä on pikkasen Dudea pienempi, mutta Farleyn 17.5" isompi.

Pitkä pyörä on helppo ajaa kovaa suoraan alaspäin lyhyelläkin stemmillä pystyllä ajoasennolla, mutta sitten, kun aletaan kiivetä jyrkkää mäkeä ylös lyhyellä stemmillä/korkealla ohjaamolla aiheutta keulimista, kun ei saa painoa tarpeeksi eturenkaalle-> lyhyempi runko pidempi stemmi kiipeä paremmin keulimatta, vaikka ohjaamo olisi korkea, mutta ohjaus voi taas kärsiä pitkästä stemmistä, no minkäs teet, kun ei osaa ajaa pyörää pää edellä makaavasta ajoasennosta.

----------


## ArtoR

Minä olen n. 180 cm pitkä ja ostin Farley 5:n 19,5" kokoisena. Koeajossa ollut 90 mm stemmi vaihdettiin 70-milliseen ja nyt koko ja kokoonpano tuntuvat minusta hyviltä. Kaipa tässä on kyse myös makuasioista.

----------


## mk

> Minä olen n. 180 cm pitkä ja ostin Farley 5:n 19,5" kokoisena. Koeajossa ollut 90 mm stemmi vaihdettiin 70-milliseen ja nyt koko ja kokoonpano tuntuvat minusta hyviltä. Kaipa tässä on kyse myös makuasioista.



^samoissa mitoissa edellisen kanssa, 181cm ja tuo 19,5" kokoinen Farley 5 tuntuu edelleenki hyvältä , ihan sieltä ostohetkestä lähtien .. Stemmissä vois olla sentin verran varaa lyhentää , mutta pitkäkätisenä en tuohon ole alkanut  :Nolous:

----------


## Antza44

> Minä olen n. 180 cm pitkä ja ostin Farley 5:n 19,5" kokoisena. Koeajossa ollut 90 mm stemmi vaihdettiin 70-milliseen ja nyt koko ja kokoonpano tuntuvat minusta hyviltä. Kaipa tässä on kyse myös makuasioista.



Nimen omaan makuasiota nämä pyörän koko asiat on ja millaisessa asennossa tykkää ajaa.
 esim. Stache mistä löytyy koot 17.5" , 18.5", 19.5" ja vielä 21.5" reach erot on 40.7mm-45.6mm eli 4.9mm näihin kaikkiin minun kokoisena/mieltymyksillä saisin stemmin vaihtamalla tehtyä 490mm Rech stemmi yhdistelmän mikä tuntuu hyvältä ohjaamolta + seat tube riittää tai ei ole liian pitkä. 

Noissa Stachen 4 koosta kuitenkin tai Farleyn 3 mahdollisesta koosta koo´t  18.5" ja 19.5" on ne fiksuimmat. IMO 

Olisi muuten aika hauska koe ajaa ristiin esim. samaa pyörää 4 eri koossa missä kakki osat samanlaisia vain stemmillä tehty ohjaamo saman mittaiseksi ja korkuiseksi. Siinä huomaisi aika hyvin runkokoon vaikutukset. 
Liikkeestä, kun otat eri koot koe-ajoon tämä ei toteudu, kun stemmit on vaikka M 80mm ja L 90mm, niin ohjaamon mitat on ihan eri eli väärät itselle.

Tangon leveys vaikuttaa paljon myös fiilikseen minkä mittaisen stemmin tarvitsee.

----------


## MikkoVe

Ohjaamon koko on yksi asia, toinen on stand over. 19.5:ssa se on 77.8 cm, joten Hiekkahentusen haarukkaan ei paljoa jää "peli"varaa. Itse 177/83 mitoilla tilasin 17.5 tuumaisen ja tuo suurempi koko jäi juuri stand overin takia pois. Ja tunnetusti pienemmästä on helpompi tehdä isompi, kuin isosta pienempi. Tänään lähti oma pyörä saksanmaalta tännepäin, joten vajaan viikon kuluttua voin raportoida omat alustavat fiilikset koon suhteen.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Ohjaamon koko on yksi asia, toinen on stand over. 19.5:ssa se on 77.8 cm, joten Hiekkahentusen haarukkaan ei paljoa jää "peli"varaa.



Sepä se, stemmillä saa shimmattua ohjaamon passeliks helpostikin, mutta jalat on mitä on, niitä ei venytetä. Enemmän kannattais just kattoo inseamia eikä ukon pituutta kun runkokokoo valkataan. 17.5" olis hentuselle parempi, 19.5" turhan korkee hankalimmissa paikoissa.

----------


## Han$a

Takuuseen saatu uusi vapaaratas tuli ja vaihdoin uuden vanhan tilalle. Vanhassa oli kahdesta kynnestä lohjennut 2 kpl pientä metallinpalasta. 
Vaihto olikin helppo, pakka irti ja vetämällä lähti vanha ratas. Hitusen öljyä uuteen ja testilenkille.

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

> Ostin F5.n helmikuussa ja myyjä oli ehdottomasti sitä mieltä että koko 19.5" on oikea (179cm inseam 80cm).



Palataan vielä tuohon mitta asiaan. Mittasin inseamin uudestaan ja kun oikein vetää henkeä ja kassit ylös saan lukemaksi 83,5cm tai jopa 84,5cm.

----------


## Volvospede

> Pitkä pyörä on helppo ajaa kovaa suoraan alaspäin lyhyelläkin stemmillä pystyllä ajoasennolla, mutta sitten, kun aletaan kiivetä jyrkkää mäkeä ylös lyhyellä stemmillä/korkealla ohjaamolla aiheutta keulimista, kun ei saa painoa tarpeeksi eturenkaalle-> lyhyempi runko pidempi stemmi kiipeä paremmin keulimatta, vaikka ohjaamo olisi korkea, mutta ohjaus voi taas kärsiä pitkästä stemmistä, no minkäs teet, kun ei osaa ajaa pyörää pää edellä makaavasta ajoasennosta.



Mä oon kyl kuvitellut että pidempi runkoinen pyörä kiipeis paremmin, jos ohjaamo on pelattu stemmillä saman mittaiseksi.

----------


## Antza44

^Ainakin Salsan M kokoinen (60/70mm stemmi) kiipeää minun alla paremmin keulimatta, kuin L kokoinen( 50mm stemmi). Stemmeissä se 10-20mm ero ja rach ero 14mm. M kiipeä keulimatta vielä selkeästi paremmin 70mm stemmillä, kun saa painoa enemmän eturenkaalla.  Nämä ns. Forward geometrialla olevat voi toimia toisin. En tiedä en ole ajanut.

----------


## Jeltsar

Olikos täällä vielä keskustelua  Farleyn  täysjoustosta?. Olisko tuo nyt sellainen joka kelin ja joka  kauden konkeli? Kun vähän olisi sellaista hakusessa...

Tällä  hetkellä löytyy 29" Fuel EX 7 täysjousto ja Farley 5. Kun nyt  harrastaminen jää kerta-pari viikkoon, niin tuntuu turhalta seisottaa  sitä yhtäkin pyörää varastossa, saatika kahta. Tietty aina  kompromissihan se on, jos on yksi vehje jokavuotisessa käytössä.

Fuelista  tykkää tietenkin jouston takia ja että on nopea ja rullaava. Pieniä  hyppyjäkin uskaltaa ottaa. Farley taas talvella tietenkin omiaan, nyt  keväällä/kesälläkin kun on märkää, niin hyvä ajaa, pitoa kun löytyy. Saa  työntää huoletta puun juuret vaikka pitkittäin, ei lipsu  :Hymy:  Plus voisin  kuvitella, että retkikäytössä parempi kuin Fuel, vaikka sekin menee.

Eniten  mietityttää, miten tuo jousitus toimii (ja kestää) talvella? Eli  loppuisiko ajokausi sitten -10 asteen pakkasille? Farley vitosella meni  vielä -20 lenkitkin  :Hymy:  Mikä siis Trekin mielestä on talvi?

Painoa  yllätävän paljon kylläkin, jos vertaa nykyiseen kalustoon: Fuel 7  13,5kg, Farley 5 14,1kg, Farley täpäri EX 8 15,7kg ja Farley EX 9.8.  14,4kg.

----------


## eagle

^ Muistaakseni rokkarin keuloja ei suositella alle -12c..

----------


## Jeltsar

Entäs osaatteko sanoa, onko järkeä ajaa kovilla pakkasilla jousitus lukittuna? Vai kannattaisiko siinä vaiheessa asentaa jonkin sortin jäykemmät jouset ainakin takaiskariin? 

Vai luovunko yhden pyörän ajatuksesta mahdottomuutena ja jatkan näin 😊

----------


## Arhipoff

> Entäs osaatteko sanoa, onko järkeä ajaa kovilla pakkasilla jousitus lukittuna? Vai kannattaisiko siinä vaiheessa asentaa jonkin sortin jäykemmät jouset ainakin takaiskariin? 
> 
> Vai luovunko yhden pyörän ajatuksesta mahdottomuutena ja jatkan näin 😊



Kahdella pyörällä ei joudu kompromisseihin ja kun kuitenkin jotain osaa hajoaa niin toinen on ajokunnossa.  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun XT1562 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

Se on kyllä totta. Viimeksi eilen totesin  :Hymy: 

Palatakseni vielä yhden pyörän haaveeseen: tarkoitus olisi tuolla täysjousto farleylla rymistellä kesä kovemmilla paineilla ja kaposemmalla renkaalla. Sitten talvi pienemmillä paineilla. Mutta ei nappaa, jos ajokausi loppuu -10 pakkaseen...

----------


## a-o

> Hupikulma (Fun-corner.de) tarjoaa tuohon hintaan. Lähtöhinta 2999 €, josta 500 € alennus. Pyörän kun laittaa koriin, niin tulee vielä -5% Fatbike alennus 249.90€. Tavallista parempi VIIDEN prosentin alennus!  En tiedä onko jossain kohtaa joku bugi (muukin kuin tuo prosenttilasku), mutta kun kysyin mailitse tarjousta pyörästä ja polkimista, niin tarjottiin yhteishintaan 2449 €. Suoraan nettikaupan hinnoilla maksettavaa jäi 2334 €. Ei paha. Painoin siis rohkeasti (vaimon matkustellessa) osta-nappulaa!



Mites tässä kaupassa kävi? Toimittiko fun-corner pyörän Suomeen?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Se on kyllä totta. Viimeksi eilen totesin 
> 
> Palatakseni vielä yhden pyörän haaveeseen: tarkoitus olisi tuolla täysjousto farleylla rymistellä kesä kovemmilla paineilla ja kaposemmalla renkaalla. Sitten talvi pienemmillä paineilla. Mutta ei nappaa, jos ajokausi loppuu -10 pakkaseen...



Kahdella pyörällä ei tarvitse tyytyä kompromisseihin ja jos toisesta jotain hajoaa niin toinen on ajokunnossa :P
Mulla ajokausi ilmaiskareiden kanssa päättyy -12 rajaan. Empiirinen tutkimus on posauttanut pari takaiskaria noin -14:ssa, toki joillakin kestää paaaljon enemmän.


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## MikkoVe

> Mites tässä kaupassa kävi? Toimittiko fun-corner pyörän Suomeen?



Toimitti. 27.4. illalla tilaus sisään ja 11.5. oli pyörä pihassa (iloinen yllätys kun piti tulla 12.5.). Vajaan viikon tosin hakivat pyörää varastoltaan, ennen kuin saivat lähetetyksi tänne päin. Pyörä oli pakattu hyvin, eikä mitään muutakaan moittimista. Niitä polkimia, mitä tilasin pyörän kanssa ei ollut. Kaupasta ottivat yhteyttä seuraavana päivänä, että mitä tehdään. Vaihdoin toisiin ja ne lähtivätkin tänne saman tien. Kaiken kaikkiaan asiointi Fun-cornerin kanssa sujui hyvin.

----------


## MikkoVe

> Ohjaamon koko on yksi asia, toinen on stand over. 19.5:ssa se on 77.8 cm, joten Hiekkahentusen haarukkaan ei paljoa jää "peli"varaa. Itse 177/83 mitoilla tilasin 17.5 tuumaisen ja tuo suurempi koko jäi juuri stand overin takia pois. Ja tunnetusti pienemmästä on helpompi tehdä isompi, kuin isosta pienempi. Tänään lähti oma pyörä saksanmaalta tännepäin, joten vajaan viikon kuluttua voin raportoida omat alustavat fiilikset koon suhteen.



Ensifiilikset koosta; 17.5" on ehdottomasti suurin sopiva runko omille mitoille. En lainkaan valittaisi, vaikka standoverissa olisi siinäkin tuuman verran lisätilaa.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Kahdella pyörällä ei tarvitse tyytyä kompromisseihin ja jos toisesta jotain hajoaa niin toinen on ajokunnossa :P
> Mulla ajokausi ilmaiskareiden kanssa päättyy -12 rajaan. Empiirinen tutkimus on posauttanut pari takaiskaria noin -14:ssa, toki joillakin kestää paaaljon enemmän.
> 
> 
> Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.



Tyhmä kysymys ehkä: mutta entäs jos lukitsee jousituksen talvella? Ihan sillä jousituksen omalla lukitussalvalla siis (descent/trail/ascent). Kestääkö silloin ajaa kovemmilla pakkasilla vai onko millään tapaa suositeltavaa?

----------


## zeppo

No niin, tulihan tuo Farley sitten hommattua viimein. Nyt viikko ajeltu työmatkaa ja maastoa - vähän on meinannut töihintulot ja kotiinpaluut venähtää . Mukavaa hommaa tuo näreikössä ryskääminen Farleyllä, Feltti ei "ihan" mene samoissa maastoissa yhtä sulavasti.



Vähän kuitenkin jännitti alussa miten nuo työmatkat menee jos ihan pyöräteitä pitkin rullailee... Selvisi että ihan turhaa tärinää, matka taittuu ihan kuten Feltillä. Eteen tein pikalokarin kirkkaasta muovista ja tuo näyttää estävän ettei naamalle asti muta ehdi ja takalokarilla pysyy selkäkin puhtaana. Kyllä tässä harrastus on saanut ihan uusia ulottuvuuksia, ostokrapulan jälkeen olen kyllä todella tyytyväinen hankintaan. Feltti meni pojalle ja läski jää omaksi jokapäiväiseksi kulkineeksi.

Reittejä lähimaastosta on tullut haettua, mutavelliä ainakin piisaa paikka paikoin. Virpiniemeen en ole vielä ehtinyt, siellä ne tämän alueen parhaat maastot lienee.

Ja lopuksi kiitokset Soinin Kyöstille avusta pyörän hankinnassa!

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Onko kukaan vaihtanut Blutoa F5.seen?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod136289
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod135596
Size näkyy olevan 80, 100 ja 120mm eli mikä olisi juurakoiden ja kallioiden ylityksiin "paras"?

----------


## Mokka

Minä halusin bluto uuteen pyörään ja pohdin noita eri mittoja ja päädyin 100mm koska se oli saman mittainen kun jäykkä keula (jostain luin että keulakulman muutos voi aiheuttaa ylimääräistä rasitusta rungolle). Moni sanonu että bluto on vähän vempula, joten jos joustomatka on lyhyempi olisi myös vähä tukevampi (?). 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

> No niin, tulihan tuo Farley sitten hommattua viimein. ........
> 
> Reittejä lähimaastosta on tullut haettua, mutavelliä ainakin piisaa paikka paikoin. Virpiniemeen en ole vielä ehtinyt, siellä ne tämän alueen parhaat maastot lienee.
> 
> Ja lopuksi kiitokset Soinin Kyöstille avusta pyörän hankinnassa!



No ei kestä, ja onnittelut hienosta uudesta kakspyöräsestä ! Käyäämpä römyään Runtelissa jossain välissä  :Hymy:

----------


## Hiekkasäkki

Sunnuntain ratoksi yksinkertaisen ihmisen yksinkertainen kysymys, johon en ole vastausta osannut löytää:

Kellarista löytyy Farley 6, jossa Race Face Ride -kampisetti. Olen ajatellut tilata tuohon Face Facen Bash Ringin, mutta niitä on kahta lajia (Regular ja Fat Tab). Osaisiko joku sanoa, kumpi malli tuohon käy?  :Nolous:

----------


## Nicco

^samat kammet omassa kulkineessa ja normaali (regular) pyörii mukana.

----------


## Hiekkasäkki

> ^samat kammet omassa kulkineessa ja normaali (regular) pyörii mukana.



Kiitos ja kumarrus! Laitetaanpa tilaukseen.

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Mitä ootte tykänny 27.5" 3.8" v.s. 26" 4.7"? 
Ilmeisesti muut valmistajat eivät vielä ole tuohon 27.5" lähteneet?

----------


## oivu

Olen ollu 27.5" 3.8" erittäin tyytyväinen, on ajettu kaikissa olosuhteissa.  Tarviiko levempää enään? Tai pakkohan tässä on olla tyytyväinen kun Farley EX 9.8 tilattuna

----------


## Antza44

^Talvella siellä missä joutuu polkuja aukomaan tai kantavuus on rajoilla. Joku saattaa kaivata 4.8" tuomaa lisä joustoa kesällä täys jäykässä pyörässä.

----------


## brilleaux

Kyllä 4.8" on minimi. Kesällä. Talveksi vois olla muhkumpaakin.  :Vink:

----------


## Jeltsar

> Mitä ootte tykänny 27.5" 3.8" v.s. 26" 4.7"? 
> Ilmeisesti muut valmistajat eivät vielä ole tuohon 27.5" lähteneet?



Samaa miettiny, riittäiskö 3.8". Eli kuinka läski sen tarvii olla (kesällä), että on vielä pitoa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

En kyllä usko pidon suhteen tulevan kesällä ongelmia.  

Tällä hetkellä rengasvalikoiman suppeus on ehkä suurimpia 27.5" läskin puutteita.   Tietysti jos ko koko yleistyy, niinkuin vähän näyttäisi, niin varmaan tulee lisää vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Ski

Juu kesällä tuo 3,8 27,5 on aivan todella mahtava peli. Pitoa, rullaavuuttaa, sanoinko vielä rullaavuutta !
Talveksi tulee leveämpää. 
Jotkut on jopa tehneet valmiiksi 26 4.8 toiseksi setiksi mutta leveää 27,5 tulee. 

Omat koeajoni päätyi siihen että laitan heti 27,5 kun saan siihen rahat.

Ps ai niin monet on selvinneet loistavasti 3,8 27,5 viime talven !!!!!!!!!

----------


## oivu

Farley 9.6 etu keskiö natisee. Auttaako jos vaihtaa laakerit ja onko parempia laakereita. Näillä rullatta vasta 1300km.

----------


## zipo

Tarkista ensin että RF:n  DM ratas on kunnolla kiinni eli putsaa ja asenna  takaisin sinistä locktiteä käyttäen.

----------


## Ski

Polkimet, istuintolppa ja taka-akseli myös kuulostaa keskiön naksulta. 
Jos on keskiö eikä Zipon ohjekaan auta niin sitte vois noin uuden pyörän liikkeessä käyttää.

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jap76

Tuo 9.6:n vakiosatula pittää myös melekosta naksuntaa, ainaski minulla.

----------


## Johannes mainio

Mulla alkoi myös etu keskiö naksumaan voimakkaasti alle 300km ajettuna. Kävin osto liikkeessä sitä näyttämässä ja syyksi naksumiselle löytyi etuakseli ja tarkemmin rasvan puute kierteistä. Rasvaa kierteisiin ja naksunta loppui. Ja tää mun pyörä 9.6.

----------


## a-o

Minäkin keväällä metsästin natinaa/napsuntaa Farley 6:sta. Ääni kuului selkeästi keskiöstä. Avasin ja huolsin keskiön ja ohjainlaakerin. Tarkistin ja kiristin kaikki pultit, ääni vain pysyi. Lopulta vika tosiaan löytyi etukiekon pikalinkusta, oli vähän löysä ja kuiva.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PTS

Spämmätään nyt kuvia tännekin, menee tosin rest-osastolle. Neitsytlenkki heitetty ja onhan se mahtava pyörä. Tykitin juurakkokivipolkuja niin kovaa kuin osasin (olen täysi nöösi, mutta välillä pääsi lujaakin) ja miehestä loppui kunto ennen kuin viiksestä ominaisuudet. Menee vähintään samoista paikoista yli mistä Farleykin, tosin sujuvammin. Ajoin ekaa kertaa minkäänlaisella joustolla, joten sekin saattaa vaikuttaa fiiliksiin. Kiihtyy herkemmin kuin läski vaikka ovatkin samalla kilolukemalla, 14,xx kg. Sisureista varmaan lähtee reippaasti grammoja. Hymy on leveä vaikka jalat hapoilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Saimoni

Tuliko kellään uuden hiilikuituisen Farleyn mukana paikkamaalia?

----------


## zeppo

Ei ainakaan Farley 9:n mukana maalia tullut.

Itsellä taitaa 600km jälkeen vapaaratas kiukutella, rämähtelee takanavan tienoolla ihan yllättäen joka lenkillä kerran - pari. Pitänee viedä pyörä Suvalaan takuuhoitoon ennenkuin lyö kokonaan jumiin. Ihan samat oireet kuin jollakin tässä säikeessä muutava sivu aiemmin. Lienee kyseessä ihan tyyppivika.

----------


## Miekkari

Voitasko sanoa, että oma rekki on nyt "battle-scarred"?

----------


## Pipo

> Spämmätään nyt kuvia tännekin, menee tosin rest-osastolle. Neitsytlenkki heitetty ja onhan se mahtava pyörä. Tykitin juurakkokivipolkuja niin kovaa kuin osasin (olen täysi nöösi, mutta välillä pääsi lujaakin) ja miehestä loppui kunto ennen kuin viiksestä ominaisuudet. Menee vähintään samoista paikoista yli mistä Farleykin, tosin sujuvammin. Ajoin ekaa kertaa minkäänlaisella joustolla, joten sekin saattaa vaikuttaa fiiliksiin. Kiihtyy herkemmin kuin läski vaikka ovatkin samalla kilolukemalla, 14,xx kg. Sisureista varmaan lähtee reippaasti grammoja. Hymy on leveä vaikka jalat hapoilla



+1 tälle. Stache on kyllä jäänyt ihmeen vähälle hypetykselle siihen nähden kuinka mainio peli se on.
Siihen passaa ihan normaalit 29 sisurit, silläkin kevenee jo kummasti.

----------


## Papdin

> +1 tälle. Stache on kyllä jäänyt ihmeen vähälle hypetykselle siihen nähden kuinka mainio peli se on.
> Siihen passaa ihan normaalit 29 sisurit, silläkin kevenee jo kummasti.



Voi Stache! Tästä pyörästä haaveilen vähän salaa😀. Dude on mainio pyörä mut mut..pitäis stäächiä päästä kokeileen.

----------


## Wilikki

Stachesta kyllä itekki tykkäsin kovasti, kun oli vasta testissä. Ketteryys yllätti todella positiivisesti. Melkein tekis mieli vaihtaa farley stacheen, mutta pitää nyt ensin testata tuo uus fuel ex 8 plus.

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PTS

Sisurit lähti jo ja tilalle litkua. Iloinen yllätys oli kun renkaiden alta paljastui valmiit teippaukset. Litkut sisään ja painetta perään. Painaa enää 13,6 kg  :Vink:  Voimansiirto (lukuunottamatta kammet) ja jarrut ovat XT.

----------


## Viltro

Onko  jengiä ketä omistaisi Farleyn sekä Stachen? Tai testaillut tosi mielessä kumpaakin... Häviääkö 29+ ryömimisessä/kiipeämisessä paljon tai ollenkaan? 

Uutta leveä renkaista tekisi mieli mutta jotenkin tuo Stache ehkä houkuttelisi läskiä enemmän...

----------


## Pipo

Farley 6:lla 3,8 kumeilla vuoden ja nyt Stache 5:lla vajaan vuoden ajelleena sanoisin että Stache on ainakin sitä oikeastaan kaikessa parempi.
Kumihan on nykyään Farleyssä leveämpi joten se ei ihan sama vertailukohta ole enää. Oletan että suolla ja umpihangessa uusi Farley kulkee paremmin mutta muualla tuskin. Farley varmastikin paremman "Floatin" ansiosta pehmeämpi, Stache taas nopeampi ja ketterämpi ja kuitenkin varsin mukavat kyydit...ihan kaikkea ei kummallakaan varmasti saa mutta 29+ on mielestäni lähempänä " ihan kaikkea". Rengaspaineet näyttelee ihan yhtä suurta osaa kuin läskissäkin miltä pyörä tuntuu.

Testaa ja muodostaa oma mielipide. Kumpikaan ei sovi kaikille  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeltsar

^ Entäs talvi/lumikäyttö? Onko 29+ (tai 27+) silloin mitään käyttöä? Jäykkäperänä siis.

----------


## Antza44

^Tottakai on, mutta sitten, kun koirankusettajien kovat polut loppuu aletaan jutella läski tarpeista ja mielummin vielä +4". Minäkin voisin 2 läskin vaihtaa Stacheen.

----------


## Mika K

Oulussa yks kaveri osti viime syksynä Stachen ja aika pian talven tuntua osti sen kaveriksi Farleyn, koska lunta kun tulee, niin 29+ rajoitteet on aika selvät. Pari tuttua ajelee isoilla lähes 5" läskirenkailla ympäri vuoden, koska tykkäävät pehmeästä kyydistä. Minusta 29+ on varmasti kesällä ajettavuudeltaan paree perinteisen maastopyörän kontekstissa, mutta ei siitä läskipyörän korvaajaksi kyllä ole. 

Itse mietin kauan laitanko omaan läskiin toisiksi kiekoiksi kesää ajatellen 29+ vai 27.5 ja päädyin lopulta jälkimmäisiin 3,8" renkailla. Toistaiseksi olen ollut enemmän kuin tyytyväinen, mutta kokemukset on toki vielä aika vähäisiä. Todennäköisesti olisin kyllä ihan yhtä tyytyväinen 29+ kanssa, kun syksyn tullen alle vaihtuu kuitenkin isommat kumekset  :Vink:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^^^Kyllä.  

Ei 27.5+ tai 29+ kontra läskiä (plussista kylläkään ei kokemusta) voi minusta yksioikoisesti kategorisoida.  Just niinkuin Antza totesi että kun ne enemmän tampatut polut syystä tai toisesta loppuu, leveämpi kumi on parempi.  Tässä riippuu aika paljon missä ajelee.  Jos ollaan isojen taajamien lähellä jossa porukkaa talsii paljon ja ulkoiluttaa koiriaan yms niin nopeestihan ne polut on kovia.  Jossain syrjemmässä ottaa muutaman päivän lisää.  Ihan sama kun lämpötila menee nollaan.  Ei polut läskiä, etenkään kovemmat, ala heti upottaa.   Puhumattakaan jos haluaa könytä vaikka jotain eläinten polkuja tai jotain vähään aikaan kenenkään kulkemattomia paikkoja.  Jos siellä jollain pääsee niin läskillä.

Mutta minun tietääkseni plussakokoihin ei ainakaan vielä ole edes nastarenkaita saatavana ja onko edes niin isonappulaista rengasta että voisi DIY-nastoittaa.  Ainakin minä tarviin nastoja talvella sen verran paljon että tämäkin seikka merkitsee.  Joten jos talvellakin on voitava ajaa kelejä ja paikkoja suuremmin valitsematta niin läskin minä hankkisin.  
Joku muu on varmasti eri mieltä.

----------


## Pipo

Kyllä läskillä aina pidemmälle pääsee mutta jossain vaiheessa sekin uppoaa. Molempi parempi  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeltsar

Jees, kiitos infosta. Kun kun, tässä kovasti miettii uhraako (vähän) kesän rullaavuudesta vaiko talven etenemisen ylipäänsä, jos/kun yhdellä vehkeellä yrittäisi pärjätä...

----------


## Pipo

29+ on ehkä vähän kuin nelivetoiset citymaasturit. 95 prosentille niiden etenemiskyky riittää täysin.
Loput hankkii sitten kunnon maastomonsterin. Niissäkin tietysti molempi parempi  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

😀 ...n+1.....😀

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Jees, kiitos infosta. Kun kun, tässä kovasti miettii uhraako (vähän) kesän rullaavuudesta vaiko talven etenemisen ylipäänsä, jos/kun yhdellä vehkeellä yrittäisi pärjätä...



Toi  29+ vs läski kysymys on pyörinyt itselläkin mielessä juurikin sulanmaan ajoja ajatellen ja kysyin asiaa kokeneelta pyörämies Zipolta toisessa keskustelussa, yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat - Los Gueravas.  Käy sieltä lukemassa vastaus. Ei tarvi montaa sivua lopusta kahlata.  Siinä Zipo minun mielestäni hyvin määrittelee eroa ja rullaavuutta.

----------


## Ferguson

Minun valinta ainoaksi fillariksi ympärivuotiseen ajoon ois ehdottomasti Stache 5 ja sinkulana tietty...

----------


## Mika K

Itsellä jäisi taasen 29+lla aika moni ajopäivä talvella väliin, kun loppuisi meno niinkuin seinään. Isokokoisille kuskeille isot kumekset jne.

Kuten näistä vastauksista näkee, niin sitä yhtä ja ainoaa totuutta tuskin tulee asiaan löytymään  :Hymy:

----------


## Pipo

Harmi. Olin ladannut kaiken toivoni siihen että tässä ketjussa lopullinen totuus vihdoin selviäisi. 
Mutta ei, piinaava epävarmuus vaan jatkuu. Löytäisin edes sen oman lopullisen totuuteni  :Hymy:

----------


## JiiPee

> Harmi. Olin ladannut kaiken toivoni siihen että tässä ketjussa lopullinen totuus vihdoin selviäisi. 
> Mutta ei, piinaava epävarmuus vaan jatkuu. Löytäisin edes sen oman lopullisen totuuteni



Awww  :Vink: , mä kans aattelin että vihdoinkin selviää "voinko leijua lumessa" tyyppinen ainut oikea totuus, mutta paskan marjat. Koita siinä olla itsevarma ja cool ku ei tiiä. Hommaisivat huoltoukot selvittämään ku eivät itekkää tiiä!

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Löytäisin edes sen oman lopullisen totuuteni



Tuosta minäkin aina välillä haaveilen.

----------


## Pipo

Olen kyllä päätymässä siihen ratkaisuun että en taida halutakaan löytää sitä lopullista totuutta. Etsintä on monin verroin hauskempaa. Jos nyt kuitenkin sen Totuuuden löydän niin lupaan etten kerro kenellekään ja pilaa heidän hyvää harrastustaan  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Kuten näistä vastauksista näkee, niin sitä yhtä ja ainoaa totuutta tuskin tulee asiaan löytymään



Ei sellaista ole yleisellä tasolla olemassa, väitän.  :Hymy:  Jokainen voi kyllä oman totuutensa löytää.
Vaatii kyllä aikaa, paljon aikaa.  :Vink:

----------


## Pipo

Tässä se taas nähdään että valinnanvapaudesta seuraa vain ongelmia. 
Valtion / jonkun muun auktoriteetin tulisi kertoa mikä on yksilölle parasta  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Itsellä jäisi taasen 29+lla aika moni ajopäivä talvella väliin, kun loppuisi meno niinkuin seinään. Isokokoisille kuskeille isot kumekset jne.



Mä en oo iso kokoinen enkä varsinkaan painava kuski, mutta kädetön ja jalaton niin kyllä talvella olisi monena päivänä hankalaa plussakumeilla.

Aika huonolla polulla se plussakuminenkin tai kapea läski kulkee talvella kunhan vaan watteja on kampiin riittävästi. Mulla ei oo niin talvella ajellaan Budeilla.

----------


## Ski

Ja kun tässä ketjussa ollaan, ja mulla on asiaa, niin tietenki sanon sitte että totuus on 9, 9.6 tai jopa 9.8, ja kaksilla vanteilla. Parasta mitä on. Nyt ajamaan vaikka räkä lentää ja henki ei kule. 
Totuus on ulkona.  :Hymy:

----------


## juho_u

> Ja kun tässä ketjussa ollaan, ja mulla on asiaa, niin tietenki sanon sitte että totuus on 9, 9.6 tai jopa 9.8, ja kaksilla vanteilla. Parasta mitä on. Nyt ajamaan vaikka räkä lentää ja henki ei kule. 
> Totuus on ulkona.



Ei pidä paikkaansa. 27.5" vanteet riittää. Itseasiassa en halua edes 26" kiekkoja läskiin. 3.8" kesät, syksyn kurakeleille ja talveksi 4.5" kumit alle. Itseasiassa viimetalvena oli 3-lenkkiä, milloin ois tarvinnu leveempää kumia, nekin oli keväällä kun pehmeitä latupohjia ajeltiin.

Tärkeetä on myös hyvä kuitunen tanko ja satulatolppa. Ainakin renthal fatbar carbon 780mm joustaa just sopivasti. Bontrager xxx tolppa ollu jonkunaikaa tilauksessa, 15 päivä pitäisi olla euroopanvarastossa, siitä viikko niin meno vaan pehmenee.

Yllättävä ero on myös alu vs kuiturungolla. Kuitunen joustaa vähän tiukemmissapaikoissa, itseaisiassa se joustaa kun omassa massalla painaa reilummin satulasta. Suosittelen.

----------


## Mvu

> Onko  jengiä ketä omistaisi Farleyn sekä Stachen? Tai testaillut tosi mielessä kumpaakin... Häviääkö 29+ ryömimisessä/kiipeämisessä paljon tai ollenkaan? 
> 
> Uutta leveä renkaista tekisi mieli mutta jotenkin tuo Stache ehkä houkuttelisi läskiä enemmän...



27.5+ ei mun mielestä häviä läskille sulalla kelillä ollenkaan, etenkään Rauman maastoissa. Tuut porukkalenkille mukaan pyydät kokeilla läskiä ja mun plussaa, tosin trekkejä ei taida riveissä olla?

----------


## Viltro

> 27.5+ ei mun mielestä häviä läskille sulalla kelillä ollenkaan, etenkään Rauman maastoissa. Tuut porukkalenkille mukaan pyydät kokeilla läskiä ja mun plussaa, tosin trekkejä ei taida riveissä olla?



Tätä vähän salaa suunnittelinki kun kumpaakin löytyy porukoista, nyt on vain jalka rikki mutta jos se tästä korjaantuisi niin ajot jatkuu ja pääsee suunnittelemaan paremmin

----------


## Blackborow

Trekkimiehet tykkää hehkuttaa tuota välikokoa ja osa ilmeisesti ilman sen suurempaa kokemusta pienemmästä kiekkokoosta läskissä, mutta vähäinen on rengasvalikoima välikoolle. Saa nähdä paraneekokaan ihan heti kun kukaan muu ei ole ilmeisesti oikein tykännyt lähteä mukaan. Enkä minä epäile etteikö se 27.5" olisi hyvä moneenkin menoon, kun kokemusta ei ole minkäänlaista, mutta jos tykkää ajaa esim. reilumpi nappulaisella kumilla niin eipä ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin perinteinen 26".

----------


## Ski

> ei pidä paikkaansa. 27.5" vanteet riittää. Itseasiassa en halua edes 26" kiekkoja läskiin. 3.8" kesät, syksyn kurakeleille ja talveksi 4.5" kumit alle. Itseasiassa viimetalvena oli 3-lenkkiä, milloin ois tarvinnu leveempää kumia, nekin oli keväällä kun pehmeitä latupohjia ajeltiin.
> 
> Tärkeetä on myös hyvä kuitunen tanko ja satulatolppa. Ainakin renthal fatbar carbon 780mm joustaa just sopivasti. Bontrager xxx tolppa ollu jonkunaikaa tilauksessa, 15 päivä pitäisi olla euroopanvarastossa, siitä viikko niin meno vaan pehmenee.
> 
> Yllättävä ero on myös alu vs kuiturungolla. Kuitunen joustaa vähän tiukemmissapaikoissa, itseaisiassa se joustaa kun omassa massalla painaa reilummin satulasta. Suosittelen.



kuka puhu 26 vanteista ???  :Hymy:   :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

> Trekkimiehet tykkää hehkuttaa tuota välikokoa ja osa ilmeisesti ilman sen suurempaa kokemusta pienemmästä kiekkokoosta läskissä, mutta vähäinen on rengasvalikoima välikoolle. Saa nähdä paraneekokaan ihan heti kun kukaan muu ei ole ilmeisesti oikein tykännyt lähteä mukaan. Enkä minä epäile etteikö se 27.5" olisi hyvä moneenkin menoon, kun kokemusta ei ole minkäänlaista, mutta jos tykkää ajaa esim. reilumpi nappulaisella kumilla niin eipä ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin perinteinen 26".



Olen Trekkimies ... ( laulan tuota Rekkamies melodialla...) 
ja on kokemusta molemmista. 27.5 on aivan saatanan hyvä ja rullaava ja varmasti tulee muitakin tähän trendiin. 
Se että itsellä on vielä 26, on puhtaasti ja rehellisesti raha kysymys. HETI ostan ku oon saanu säästettyä. 

ps. Nuo Perus Hodagit on myös saatanan hyvät renkaat.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> mutta jos tykkää ajaa esim. reilumpi nappulaisella kumilla niin eipä ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin perinteinen 26".



Olen ymmärtänyt että Maxxis on tuomassa markkinoille  27.5x3.8 minionit, siis FBF ja FBR jotka on jo aika karkeita.  Joten kyllä niitä vaihtoehtoja on jatkossa paremmin 27.5" koossa.  Tietty 4.5" Barbegazi, jonka pitäisi elokuussa ilmestyä, on mielenkiintoinen.

----------


## pikkupoika

> Ja kun tässä ketjussa ollaan, ja mulla on asiaa, niin tietenki sanon sitte että totuus on 9, 9.6 tai jopa 9.8, ja kaksilla vanteilla. Parasta mitä on. Nyt ajamaan vaikka räkä lentää ja henki ei kule. 
> Totuus on ulkona.



Niin älyttömän vanhan aikaista, vanhan aikaista. Totuus on 9,9.

----------


## Ski

> Niin älyttömän vanhan aikaista, vanhan aikaista. Totuus on 9,9.



 :Hymy: 

Tästä olen täysin samaa mieltä  :Hymy:

----------


## juho_u

Kelpais.

http://bertsbikes.com/product/trek-f...9-258957-1.htm  Ei vaan tuoda tänne.

----------


## a-o

Mites on 9.8 kuskeilla Wampa kiekot kestäneet kivikoissa?

2017 mallin 9.8:ssa on ilmeisesti myös 4,5" (?) kumit.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tuli tänään törmättyä(melkein) metsässä ensimmäiseen läskiin ja se sattui olemaan Trek 9, omistajansa mukaan n. kuukauden vanha jolloin kai pitäisi jo olla 120tpi Hodagit alla ja muun ohella renkaita tuli vähän katseltuakin.  Näyttivät kyllä ihan saman näköisiltä kuin vanhatkin 27.5x3.8 kumekset.  
Onko uusien Trekkien omistajilla tietoa tai havaintoa onko uudet kumit eri kuin vanhat, jotka siis oli 60tpi?

Äkkiseltään näytti 9 hienolta ja oli omistajakin kovasti tyytyväinen.

----------


## Jeltsar

Mainiota keskustelua 29+ vs ”täysläski”! Tulipahan tällä välin ihan käytännössä testattua Farley 5 pidemmällä reissulla: Mäntyharju-Repovesi (Olhavanvuori)-Mäntyharju, yht. n.65-70km

Kaverilla oli oma 29” Fuel lainassa, minulla siis läski. Olhavalle asti mentiin suht tasoissa, mitä nyt hiekkasiirtymissä luonnollisesti hävisi, mutta vastaavasti nousuissa ”voitti”. Kyllä se vaan on tuo läski mahoton kiipeämään: siinä missä 29” on pakko runtata istuvaltaan (tai kerätä vauhtia vastamäkeen) niin läskillä voi vähintään puoliseisaaltaan sitkuttaa ylös ilman että pito kärsii. Ja tietty pehmeät kohdat meni vaivatta siinä missä kaveri kirjaimellisesti upposi mutaan  :Hymy:  Harmi vaan, että pehmoset paikat jäivät vähiin.

Koska poistullessa yövyttiin Matkoslammen laavulla, niin romua oli normaalia enempi kannossa: about 10kg repussa mennessä laavulle ja pois tullessa pari kiloa vähemmän (majoituskamppeet jemmattiin mennessä laavun maastoon).

Paino tietenkin lisäsi entisestään ahterin kuritusta. Lopputulema oli, että täysjoustoa tuli ikävä. Vaippahousuja en ihan vaan periaatteesta huoli, ainakaan vielä  :Hymy: 

Tällä kokemuksella vaakakuppi siirtyi semiläskin puolelle, Farley jääneen kuitenkin talvikäyttöön. Toki (ahterin) mukavuutta olisi lisännyt, jos olisi köyttänyt rompetta pyörän runkoon kiinni. Mutta silti on vielä hiukan Farley 9 harkinnassa. Koeajamaan ja vertaamaan jos pääsisi.

Reitistä sen verran, että alkupätkä 21km on siirtymiä ja polkupätkiä vuorotellen, loppu 12km hyvää, joskin rankkaa teknistä (patikka)polkua. Suosittelen! Seuraavalla kerralla kyllä viedään autolla romut etukäteen laavulle – sanopa puristit mitä tahansa - , jotta mukavampi kevyellä setillä liikkua ja onpahan sitten useampikin saunakalja kuin se yksi  :Hymy:  ja vichya tietty kans  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Omakohtainen koeajo joka on riittävän pitkä ja jossa voi, niinkuin sinä teit, välillä vaihdella pyöriä, on tietysti kaikkein paras. Ja hyvä jos oma totuus löytyi.
Mutta sullahan oli ymmärtääkseni koeajossa verrokkeina läski ja 29er eikä läski vs 29+ joiden eroja olit miettimässä. Varmasti koeajosi jotain kertoi, mutta oliko se pätevä juuri läskipyörän ja 29+ vertailuun, onkin sitten ehkä vähän toinen juttu.  
Mutta pääasia tietysti on että valinta on selvä ja toivotaan vielä osuu oikeaan.

----------


## Jeltsar

Nojoo, kyllä. 29+(kin) pitäisi päästä testaamaan. Mutta lähinnä siis pääsi vertaamaan, miten läski pelittää (itellä) pidemmällä reissulla. Kun sitä miettinyt olisiko siitä yhdeksi ainoaksi pyöräksi.

Läski kuitenkin tod.näk. jää varalle kuitenkin, eli n+1 mallilla menisin sittenkin. Mikä se +1 sitten on, se on vielä auki  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

What?

----------


## zipo

Onko stacheen  vaihdettu 27.5 kiekot ja renkaiksi vtrax 3" taakse ja eteen 3.8" Hodag?
Mahtuuko pyörimään ?
Paljonko keskiö putosi alaspäin ja koliseeko spedut tontiin?
Mistä saa Stache7 orkkiskampiin saa bashring soveluksen?
Mitkä kehät tossa on?Paino?
Miksi ja mihin hintaan,kannataako vaivautua?

----------


## zipo

^
1.Jep 40mm kehillä ko renkaat
2.Edessä ei juurikaan ylimääräistä 3.82Hodagilla.
3.Juuri sopivasti ,Pikkasen tarkempana saa olla kampien kanssa röykkyisemmässä maastossa.
4.Pitkän etsinnän tuloksena gx:iin saa sinkulasetin jossa Sram sopiva spider 104 bdc:llä Saa 32:n ovaalirattaan bashin kanssa kiinni.Ketulinja ok vaikkei olekaan virallinen Boost.
5.Sanoisin että ovatten wtb:n tuotantoa vaikka teipeissälukee jotain muuta.
6.13.6 kg tuossa set upissa.
Ööö pitää välillä tehdä muutakin kuin ajaa......tää niin vakavaa saa olla.
Melko hämmentävä laite parin tunnin pyörittelyn perusteella.Ei ihan oikea läski muttei tavanomainen 27.5+:kaan.

----------


## PaH

> Onko stacheen  vaihdettu 27.5 kiekot ja renkaiksi vtrax 3" taakse ja eteen 3.8" Hodag?
> Mahtuuko pyörimään ?
> Paljonko keskiö putosi alaspäin ja koliseeko spedut tontiin?
> Mistä saa Stache7 orkkiskampiin saa bashring soveluksen?
> Mitkä kehät tossa on?Paino?
> Miksi ja mihin hintaan,kannataako vaivautua?



Onha tosa 27.5 kiakot. Veekumi takanassa ja hodari eessä jep. Noi ku vaihtaa weeteebeen kumiloisiin niin kulkee kovemmin.
Mahtuu mut ahasta, keulassa ei käpy mahu väliin. 
Keskiön korkeus noin juurinkin jees, aina ne kammet kolisee. Semmonen välläri et ei kampiloisia tarttee hirmusti veivata auttaa. 32x19 esmes, muista joutaa luopua.
Bäshi näyttää ihan yyberbikeltä, mut tää on nyt arvaus. Aina jostain saa, jos ei muute niin rahalla.
Kehien oranki väritys sanoo et scott, mut voi noi olla kiinalaiset teipatutkin. Hirmuiset ankkurit noi on kumminkin. 
27.5 tai sama plussana on ihan b-s, ei kanata. Markkinamiästen juttusia. 26 on se the juttu. Usko poies. 
Jos haluu vartiks uutuus-efektin niin sit, muuten kyseenalainen keissi. Hintaan en ota kantaa, se mitataan rahalla jota painetaan teollisesti koko ajan jossain.
Ei kannata. Oikeesti. Tosa tangossakaan ei oo tarpeeks bäkswiippiä.

edit: v*tu, kerkes vastata itte ittelleen kun oheistoiminta vei aikaa; mut olkoon ...

edit2: plussapuustikeulat ommuute ihan p*rseestä - nakkasin tänäpänä yhen kiinni juustopöörään ja hetki ekalla vartin testilenkillä kastu läpimäräks.

----------


## zipo

Kävin rullailemassa verrokiksi 27.5 keulalla.Melko tämäkkä versio tälläsessä härötimessä.
Stongan kun vaihtoi sweepilliseen homma alkoi sujua entiseen malliin.btw.Vihdoin löytyi stemmi jossa kuituinen Jones pysyy säädöissä niin dropeissa kuin muissakin rytinöissä.
Yllättäen 20/20 jäänyt hyllylle.

----------


## Garymies

Ilmestyi tänään talliin Farley 5 runko (2016) ja nyt pitäis löytää tuohon sopiva kuitukeula 15/150mm läpiakselille. Onko muita hyviä vaihtoehtoja kuin Bontrager haru ja mistä semmoinen kannattaa hommata?

----------


## Yarzan

> Ilmestyi tänään talliin Farley 5 runko (2016) ja nyt pitäis löytää tuohon sopiva kuitukeula 15/150mm läpiakselille. Onko muita hyviä vaihtoehtoja kuin Bontrager haru ja mistä semmoinen kannattaa hommata?



Itse hommasin Haru Pron Oulusta Suvalasta juurikin Farley 5:seen. Passaa kun nenä päähän myös ulkonäöllisesti.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tank Driver

Kareisen Pyörähajottamo Imatralla myy myös Bontrageria, kannattaa kysyä tarjous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Garymies

Kiitti vinkeistä. Täytyypä kysellä.

----------


## Jeltsar

Farley 9.6seen vaihtuu ensi vuodelle renkaat 27,5 x 3,8 > 27,5x 4,5. Kysymys kuuluu, mahtuuko tuleva rengaskoko vielä blutoon, jos mielii sellaisen vaihtaa keulille? Vai pitääkö vaihtaa ensitöikseen kapeammat alle bluton kaveriksi?

----------


## Jukahia

Katso niitä uusia malleja / kuvia.... Se 4.5 barbi on blutossa pyörimässä... Eli mahtuu se. Kaikki bontin paksukumit on jääny halk. Alle sen mitä ovat aluksi markkinoineet... Esim. Hodag 27,5x3.8 on 20mm halk. Pienempi kuin esim. Surly bud ja budikin sopii blutoon.

----------


## zeppo

Ei ole yhdessäkään 2017 mallissa Blutoa keulassa 27.5x4.5 renkaalla.... Täysjoustoissa on Bluto mutta niissä on tuo 3.8 rengastus. Kun tässä olen pyöräilemättä saikulla vielä pari viikkoa niin oli aikaa vähän asiaa tutkia ja ameriikan foorumilla oli joku kokeillut ja sanonut ettei mahdu - oli aluksi mahtunut pyörimään mutta lopulta kertoi että ottaa kiinni haarukkaan. Enempää tietoa en onnistunut löytämään. Suvalasta asiaa kysyin ja siellä kertoivat että mahtuu mutta jäänee nähtäväksi mikä lopullinen totuus on.

----------


## Jukahia

Juu, Ok. En löytänyt missä oon tuon nähnyt, mutta nämäkin barbin tuotantomallit ns. Pienennettiin sopimaan vähä joka 190 perään... Siis jenkit jotka renkuloita ovat jo saaneet ovat mitanneet 765mm -770mm korkeutta @(20psi)joka vielä sopii blutoon... Mutta sanosin, et jos ajeleen jollain 5-13psi painella eikä venytä kumia jollain 1,5barin paineella niin kyllä sen blutossa pitäs pyöriä. Sopii minulla jopa täysjouston peräänkin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## zeppo

Nähtäväksi jää mahtuuko, tosiaan yksi raportoitu kokeilu on jonka mukaan ei mahdu @ 9psi.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Itsekin olen lueskellut että jenkkilässä on käyttäjät Barbegazeja jo vuoden vaihteen jälkeen hommailleet ja testailleet mutta ihmeen kauan kestää kumien matka Eurooppaan kun vasta 20-22.8 ovat tietääkseni saatavilla.

----------


## Jeltsar

Kiitos vastauksista! Saman vastauksen sain tällä välin valmistajalta, että ei mahdu. Lienee parempi vaihtaa suosiolla 3.8" bluton kaveriksi ainakin eteen.

----------


## Jeltsar

Jännä sinänsä kun rengaskoko vakiona ei enää anna myöden blutolle ja samalla farley 9 jää pois. Vähän näyttää siltä, että blutoa ei enää kannatettaisi. Ja juuri kun itse olin siihen siirtymässä...

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Laita vaikka Wren tai Lauf.

----------


## PK1

Toisaalta isoa rengasta Bluton kanssa ei tarvitse kuin suolla tai hangessa, joten sillä Hodagillakin pärjää hyvin. Tai laittaa 26 vanteen ja vaikka Budin niin on leveyttä etukumillakin.

----------


## Jeltsar

Noh, kerkesin bluton tilata bike24 tarjouksesta. Laufin tiesin ja hinnan myös, wren onkin uutuus.

Mut joo, hodagi ainakin eteen, sillä mennään.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mihin hintaan Blutoa on irronnut?

----------


## Miekkari

Tuli hankittua femma. Kasi saa luovuttaa kehät, bluton, voimansiirron ja muita nippeleitä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sillimestari

Koska 2017 mallit tulevat myyntiin?

----------


## zipo

Jousto EX elokuun alussa ja jäykkisläskit syyskuun loppupuolella.
Pari vuotta sitten ei voimut luottaa pätkän vertaan mihinkään fatbike specifiktuotteen markkinoille tulemiseen,Nykyisin on tilanne parempi tai ainakin voi ostaa lähes vastaavan tuoteen jos sitä
#1 vaihtoehtoa ei vaan kuulu ja näy lupauksista huolimatta.Pääsee ainakin ajamaan peukalon imemisen sijaan jos niiku oikeesti haluu ajella.

----------


## oivu

Miten päin eturatas tulee farley 9.6? Soitin liikkeeseen ja sanoivat että raceface teksti ulos mutta kun katson omia kuvia niin siinä olis toisin päin.

----------


## Ski

> Koska 2017 mallit tulevat myyntiin?



Yks EX vaaleansininen tai turkoosi on Pyörä-Suvalassa Oulussa lattialla. 19.5 Runkoinen.

----------


## zipo

> Miten päin eturatas tulee farley 9.6? Soitin liikkeeseen ja sanoivat että raceface teksti ulos mutta kun katson omia kuvia niin siinä olis toisin päin.



9.6 ja 9.8 on 170mm kampisetti ja 197 mm thrubolt perä.
Ei onnistu direct mount ratas niin ettei se olisi flipattu eli olet itse oikeassa ja liike väärässä.
Race face teksti keskiön puolelle,Huomaat kun tarkistat ketjulinjan ja sen kuinka lähelle takahaarukaa 30 piikkinen eturatas asettuu.

----------


## pääpyörällä

Mitä mieltä olette tuosta Farleyn runkogeometriasta? Olen 164cm pitkä, inseam jotain 74cm. Kävin kokeilemassa 17.5" farleytä ja tuntui aika hyvältä, ei niin isolta kuin luulin. Koeajo oli lyhyt ja eka koeajo ikinä fatbikesta eikä 15.5" ole täällä Kuopiossa tarjolla koeajoon. Tuntui tuo 9.6 ketterältä kokoisekseen. Mietin vaan että voiko tuo silti olla liian iso koko? Aika hyvä tarjous oli tuosta demopyörästä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jpf

^Uskaltaisin sanoa, että 17.5-tuumainen saattaa olla hieman iso koko. Olen 180 cm ja pitkän ämpyilyn jälkeen päädyin itse 17.5-tuumaiseen Farley 9.6:een.
Viime vuoden lokakuusta alkaen olen ajanut noin 5200 km kaikenlaisilla alustoilla, eikä pyörä ole oikeastaan missään vaiheessa tuntunut liian pieneltä. Toisaalta, tuskinpa 19.5-tuumainenkaan olisi tuntunut liian isolta.

----------


## zipo

173cm.Tällähetkellä Stache 18.5" ja 19.5"  Farley 9.8 käytössä.
Stemmit ja stongat vaihtelee fiiliksien mukaan. 9.8:ssa orkkis set-up OK.
Pitäisi hankkia toinenkin härötanko....


,

----------


## Pexxi

> Mitä mieltä olette tuosta Farleyn runkogeometriasta? Olen 164cm pitkä, inseam jotain 74cm. Kävin kokeilemassa 17.5" farleytä ja tuntui aika hyvältä, ei niin isolta kuin luulin. Koeajo oli lyhyt ja eka koeajo ikinä fatbikesta eikä 15.5" ole täällä Kuopiossa tarjolla koeajoon. Tuntui tuo 9.6 ketterältä kokoisekseen. Mietin vaan että voiko tuo silti olla liian iso koko? Aika hyvä tarjous oli tuosta demopyörästä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kokemukset toisesta merkistä eli Spessusta mutta varmaan samat koot noin suunnilleen. Pituutta taitaa kolmisen senttiä enemmän ja vaikka eka pihapyörittelyssä isompi tuntui ihan hyvältä niin lopulta ostaja päätyi pienempään kun pääsi sitäkin kokeilemaan eli ei ollut heti koottuna mutta myyjä pisti pikaisesti koeajokuntoon. Ja on ollut tyytyväinen ettei valinnut isompaa. Kyllä melkein kannattaisi päästä kokeilemaan sitä pienempääkin jos tarkoitus hankkia pyörä pitemmäksi aikaa.

Käytiin siis kokeilemassa Farleytakin mutta kun sitä ei ollut pienimmässä koossa niin ei uskaltanut sokkona sitä ostaa eikä sitten isompaakaan. Muistaakseni aika saman tuntuisia olivat kun itselle oli toi isompi just sopiva.

----------


## Grandi66

Itse olen 188 ja ajam 19,5- tuumasella, pitkät jalat ei mahtunut pienempään kokoon, 92,5 inseam.

----------


## Miekkari

Täällä 171cm ja 17,5" farley sopii kuin nenä päähän. En tosin ole ajomielessä kokeillut isompaa, pienempää koeajoin ja siinä oli liian pieni ohjaamo, polvet otti kiinni stongaan. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tonii

167cm pituutta ja 17.5" farley tuntuu hyvältä. Stemmin saatan vaihtaa hieman lyhyempään kun tykkään pystymmästä ajoasennosta  :Hymy: 
Parempi puolisko 164cm ja samoilla pyörillä ajanu, 4 trekkiä ollu 17.5"koossa, osassa lyhyempi stemmi toisissa vakio kokoonpano.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Olen 164cm pitkä, inseam jotain 74cm. Kävin kokeilemassa 17.5" farleytä ja tuntui aika hyvältä, ei niin isolta kuin luulin. Koeajo oli lyhyt ja eka koeajo ikinä fatbikesta eikä 15.5" ole täällä Kuopiossa tarjolla koeajoon. 
> 
> Mietin vaan että voiko tuo silti olla liian iso koko?



Mikäs siinä jos ei munat osu turhan helposti vaakaputkeen. Kokeile liikkua päällä ja kuvittele että joskus ylämäessä joudut pudottautumaan satulasta. Sais siinä mieluummin se min. 10 cm jäädä tasamaalla seistessä väliin satulan edessä seisoessa. 

Farleyssä aika pieni standover, joten saattaa nippanappa riittää. Mut äkkiseltään tuntuis S sulle sopivammalta.

----------


## jcool

> Mitä mieltä olette tuosta Farleyn runkogeometriasta? Olen 164cm pitkä, inseam jotain 74cm. Kävin kokeilemassa 17.5" farleytä ja tuntui aika hyvältä, ei niin isolta kuin luulin. Koeajo oli lyhyt ja eka koeajo ikinä fatbikesta eikä 15.5" ole täällä Kuopiossa tarjolla koeajoon. Tuntui tuo 9.6 ketterältä kokoisekseen. Mietin vaan että voiko tuo silti olla liian iso koko? Aika hyvä tarjous oli tuosta demopyörästä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kantsii jättää tilaa, että voi stemmin lyhentää. Parantaa ohjausta reilusti, mieti vielä se. Mä olen noin 173cm ja sopiva ohjaamo lyhyemmällä stemmillä. Kaveri ajaa samalla koolla ja stemmillä, sekä on noin 170cm. Minulla aluksi ohjaamo "ahdisti" lyhyellä stemmillä, mutta nyt olen jo tottunut. Itse veikkaan, että voi olla silti karvan verran iso runko.

Käy vielä kerran ajamassa ja mieti haluatko välillä "rötköttää" satulassa :-) Mä itse makaan takana siirtymäpätkillä, jotta persus kestäis paremmin. Maastossa asento palaa automaattisesti takaisin pystömpään. Fatboyssa minulla oli aikoinaan etupainoisempi asento ja tehokkaampi, mutta ei niin herkkä ja ketterä, kuin nykyisessä Farleyssa.

----------


## Dalmore

Noissa Farleyssa ja ilmeisesti muissakin Trekeissä, joissa Gary Fisher on ollut mukana on vähän outo tuo koon ilmoitustapa. Esim. tuo ilmoitettu 17,5"(jota kukaan ei osannut selittää mihin se viittaa) on todellisuudessa runkoko 16,5" actual framesize kuten geotaulukoissa ja satulaputkessa ilmoitetaan. Meidän perheessä toinen läskeilijä on tuon 164 cm ja tuo 17,5 ostettiin kun se 15,5 oli onnettoman pieni. Tuossa geot, huomaa tuo actual framesize maininta http://www.hi5bikes.fi/netta/imgl/Tr...ley_sizing.jpg

----------


## Jeltsar

Tuli päivitettyä viitos-farley 9.6seen. Samalla vaihtui kesäksi 100mm bluto keulille. Pituutta 178 ja inseam n.80. Runkokoko edelleen 17.5, aloin miettimään olisiko sittenkin pitänyt olla 19.5.? Noh, polvet ei ainakaan kolise ja "munavaraa" vaakaputkeen n.6cm. Että kaiketi tuo kuitenkin ihan sopiva on. Ainakin ketterä käsitellä eikä tuo nyt tunnu, että tangon yli heittäisi.

Vähän vaan kans harkinnut lyhyempää stemmiä. Minkähän verran kärsisi lyhentää vakiosta? Vakio on 80mm nousun myötäisesti mitattuna (ja 75 on vaakatasossa mitattuna).

----------


## Volvospede

> Tuli päivitettyä viitos-farley 9.6seen. Samalla vaihtui kesäksi 100mm bluto keulille. Pituutta 178 ja inseam n.80. Runkokoko edelleen 17.5, aloin miettimään olisiko sittenkin pitänyt olla 19.5.? Noh, polvet ei ainakaan kolise ja "munavaraa" vaakaputkeen n.6cm. Että kaiketi tuo kuitenkin ihan sopiva on. Ainakin ketterä käsitellä eikä tuo nyt tunnu, että tangon yli heittäisi.
> 
> Vähän vaan kans harkinnut lyhyempää stemmiä. Minkähän verran kärsisi lyhentää vakiosta? Vakio on 80mm nousun myötäisesti mitattuna (ja 75 on vaakatasossa mitattuna).



Samoilla pituusmitoilla otin tuon pykälää isomman eli 19,5 ja lyhensin stemmin 50mm pituiseksi. Ja aivan loistava yhdistelmä. Kaverilla on tuo 17,5 ja se on tosi pienen tuntuinen. Mutta kyllähän silläkin ajaa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Tuli päivitettyä viitos-farley 9.6seen. Samalla vaihtui kesäksi 100mm bluto keulille. Pituutta 178 ja inseam n.80. Runkokoko edelleen 17.5, aloin miettimään olisiko sittenkin pitänyt olla 19.5.? Noh, polvet ei ainakaan kolise ja "munavaraa" vaakaputkeen n.6cm. Että kaiketi tuo kuitenkin ihan sopiva on. Ainakin ketterä käsitellä eikä tuo nyt tunnu, että tangon yli heittäisi.
> 
> Vähän vaan kans harkinnut lyhyempää stemmiä. Minkähän verran kärsisi lyhentää vakiosta? Vakio on 80mm nousun myötäisesti mitattuna (ja 75 on vaakatasossa mitattuna).



Jos olet ajatellut lyhyempää stemmiä niin ei vaikuttaisi pyörä olevan liian pieni sinulle.

Jos jotain normistemmiä, +\- 6ast. joka on "ylöspäin"  (ja keulakulman vaikutus vielä päälle) kovin paljon lyhentää niin menee ohjaustanko sitten myös huomattavasti alaspäin.  Joten jos et muuta tee, kuten riser-tanko tai jyrkkäkulmainen stemmi niin sentti tai max kaksi voisi stemmin lyhentämisessä olla paikallaan.  Tämä tietysti vain jos ajoasento nykyisellään ei tunnu liian pystyltä.

----------


## Jeltsar

No perkale. Ehkäpä jätän stemmin suosiolla lyhentämättä kun menee näinkin.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kannattaa melkein ensin ajella ainakin muutama viikko erilaisissa paikoissa ennenkuin tekee muutoksia ohjaamossa niin paremmin tietää onko jotain oikeasti pielessä vai onko vain vähän eri kuin jossain vanhassa kulkineessa ja kun siihen uuteen vähän tottuu niin onkin parempi kuin vanha.

Ja toi mainitsemasi 6cm kassitusvaraa yläputkeen ei ole yhtään liikaa joten ainakaan yhtään korkeampaa eli lisää standoverhigh omaavaa runkoa en ainakaan itse valitsisi.

----------


## fättärix

Onko kukaan laittanu F5:een runkolaukkua? Onko jotain tiettyjä malleja jotka sopii vai pitääkö teettää?

----------


## pääpyörällä

Jep, 74 inseamilla ei jää kyllä 6cm rungon ja haarojen väliin millään runkokoolla. Tosiaan täällä ei tuota 15,5" pääse ajamaan mutta jos tilaa netistä ja maksaa Paypalilla niin takaisinlähetys ei maksa mitään. On siinä tietysti oma vaiva paketoida fillari. Kuitenkin suurin osa puoltaa täälläkin tuota pienempää runkokokoa. Ehken tuo F5 olis harkinnassa Fun Cornerista sais 1499e..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pääpyörällä

Se olikin 1599e tuo f5, muistin väärin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jeltsar

> Kannattaa melkein ensin ajella ainakin muutama viikko erilaisissa paikoissa ennenkuin tekee muutoksia ohjaamossa niin paremmin tietää onko jotain oikeasti pielessä vai onko vain vähän eri kuin jossain vanhassa kulkineessa ja kun siihen uuteen vähän tottuu niin onkin parempi kuin vanha.
> 
> Ja toi mainitsemasi 6cm kassitusvaraa yläputkeen ei ole yhtään liikaa joten ainakaan yhtään korkeampaa eli lisää standoverhigh omaavaa runkoa en ainakaan itse valitsisi.



Jees. Hassusti jäi 19,5 koeajamatta kun vaihtoivat polkimet suoraan tähän 17,5.

Nyt kun mittoja katsoin, niin 19,5 olisi ollut 4cm pidempi vaakaputki (vaiko reach), jonka olisi vuorostaan voinut lyhentää stemmistä. 

Mutta kylläpä se näinkin menee, joka tapauksessa ihan eri vehje kuin F5. Kunhan pääsee yli "stemmifiksaatiosta"  :Hymy:

----------


## zeppo

> Onko kukaan laittanu F5:een runkolaukkua? Onko jotain tiettyjä malleja jotka sopii vai pitääkö teettää?





Tuossa on oma runkolaukku jonka hommasin lopulta ebay:stä, hintaa jäi palttirallaa 70 Euroa lähetyskuluineen. Lisätietoa löytyy http://www.blackburndesign.com/en_eu...bag-large.html

Eli tuo oma laukku on large malli ja kuvan pyörä on 21.5" rungolla, ilmeisesti tulee ahdasta jos kyseessä on pienempi runko. Mutta tuosta mallista löytyy myös medium koko. Laukku aukeaa isommaksi avaamalla alin vetskari. Itse olen ollut laukkuun tyytyväinen, reppu selässä on nyt taaksejäänyttä elämää lenkeillä ja työmatkoilla.

EDIT: Niin ja pyörä on Farley 9 ja oletan rohkeasti että runko olisi sama kuin 5:ssä.

----------


## fättärix

Jäi tosiaan mainitsematta rungon koko 17,5. Ei kovin iso mahdu tuohon runkoon.

----------


## fättärix

Instassa törmäsin kuvaan missä näyttäis olevan sopivan näköinen runkolaukku, tiedä sitte onko itse tehty vai tehdastekoinen...
https://www.instagram.com/p/BCkd9pLy...n-by=gilbelane

----------


## zeppo

Tämä medium koon versio tuosta laukusta varmasti mahtuu: http://www.blackburndesign.com/en_eu...ag-medium.html

Katso tuota 'details' välilehteä, siinä näkyy mitat ja tuo on 5cm lyhyempi kuin tuo large. Tuon instagramin laukku lienee omatekoinen mikä ei ole ollenkaan hassumpi - aina kun käsin tehdään niin kaupan tuotteet jää toiseksi. Oikeasti.

----------


## Volvospede

Onkos muilla liikkunu omia aikojaan noi säädetttävät dropoutit? mä rupesin ihmettelee kun ketjut rupes pitää veto päällä enempi ääntä kuin aikaisemmin ja jopa putos isolta takarattaalta kun pyöritti polkimia takaperin. Ei ollu kyllä aikasemmin putoillu. Sitten huomasin että rengas ei oo keskellä takahaarukkaa ja tarkemmin tutkittuna ei ollu vanteen rihtauksesta kiinni vaan siitä että vanne on vinossa. Useita millejä oli ketjun puoli lyhempänä kun toinen puoli maksimipituudessa. En mitannu mut 3-4mm ainakin. 

Eli kannattaa tarkistaa että ne akselivälin säädöt on kohdallaan, eikä luottaa että ne on alun perin kohdallaan tai että ne muovinpalat estäis akselia liikkumasta eteenpäin kun ketju kiristyy.. Ei nimittäin estä! :-)

----------


## fättärix

> Tämä medium koon versio tuosta laukusta varmasti mahtuu: http://www.blackburndesign.com/en_eu...ag-medium.html
> 
> Katso tuota 'details' välilehteä, siinä näkyy mitat ja tuo on 5cm lyhyempi kuin tuo large. Tuon instagramin laukku lienee omatekoinen mikä ei ole ollenkaan hassumpi - aina kun käsin tehdään niin kaupan tuotteet jää toiseksi. Oikeasti.



Kattelin tuota blackburnin laukkua ja se on n.5cm liian pitkä.

----------


## zeppo

Aika yllättävää että 5:n runkokolmio on noin pieni. Kattelin noita runkojen mittoja 5 vs 9 ja on niissä eroja muttei kyllä paljoa, eli näiden 'laukkumittojen' mukaan sulla olisi 10cm lyhyempi tuo yläputki - voiko olla mahdollista vaikka huomioidaan runkojen kokoero 17.5" vs 21.5"? Kun mulla mahtuu tuo iso ja se on 5cm pitempi kuin medium ja sulla jää tuo medium 5cm liian pitkäksi.

No, kyllä maailmaan mahtuu muutakin ihmeteltävää  :Hymy: .

Edit: Ei kun 10 cm lyhyempi yläputki - on tää matematiikka sitte vaikeaa. Korjattu tuohon ylös.

----------


## zeppo

Fättärix: Kuinka pitkä on tuo Farley 5:n rungon yläputki mitattuna "kolmion sisältä"?

----------


## Läskimasa

> No perkale. Ehkäpä jätän stemmin suosiolla lyhentämättä kun menee näinkin.



Tilaa iibeistä joku kiinalainen vitosen stemmo kokeiluun ja mallaile miltä tuntuu. Jos tykkäät niin sitten kunnollinen samoilla mitoilla tilalle, jos et niin et oo menettäny käytännössä mitään kun joku ostaa sulta sen omakustannehintaan pois.

----------


## fättärix

> Fättärix: Kuinka pitkä on tuo Farley 5:n rungon yläputki mitattuna "kolmion sisältä"?



42cm

----------


## Jeltsar

> Tilaa iibeistä joku kiinalainen vitosen stemmo kokeiluun ja mallaile miltä tuntuu. Jos tykkäät niin sitten kunnollinen samoilla mitoilla tilalle, jos et niin et oo menettäny käytännössä mitään kun joku ostaa sulta sen omakustannehintaan pois.



No mutta tuohan oli kerrassaan loistava idea, tattista!

----------


## fättärix

Onko kukaan löytäny F5 17,5 kokoiseen sopivaa runkolaukkua?

----------


## brilleaux

https://www.revelatedesigns.com/inde.../fullframebags
Mittoja löytyy myös sivulta. Laatutuotteita, hintansa arvoisia.

Samaa saa myös Salsan logolla:
http://salsacycles.com/components/ca...ails_frame_bag

Mittoja:
http://salsacycles.com/files/tech/Sa...Bag_Sizing.pdf

Tämä on myös kätevä lisä pikkurojulle:
https://www.revelatedesigns.com/inde...ockpit/GasTank

Edit: Ja kokolailla edukkaimmat hinnat saattaa olla tuolla:
http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/in...?cPath=143_144

----------


## fättärix

> https://www.revelatedesigns.com/inde.../fullframebags
> Mittoja löytyy myös sivulta. Laatutuotteita, hintansa arvoisia.
> 
> Samaa saa myös Salsan logolla:
> http://salsacycles.com/components/ca...ails_frame_bag
> 
> Mittoja:
> http://salsacycles.com/files/tech/Sa...Bag_Sizing.pdf
> 
> ...



Kyllä noita sivuja on tullu selailtua, ei vaan nuo koot tahdo mennä yksiin 17.5 rungon kanssa. Kun ei tiedä miten tommonen relevaten muutaman sentin liian iso laukku istuu..

----------


## Ski

Bikepack.pl tekee mittojen mukaan

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Grandi66

Revelaten laukku tulossa F5 19,5" runkoon.

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Grandi66

http://www.highmobilitygear.com/Mobile/MBSCCatalog.asp

Tuolta tilasin, on edullisempia ku hollannissa.

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fättärix

Bikepack.pl on myynyt "eioota" jo pitemmän aikaa, Relevaten satulalaukun tilasin tuolta highmobilitystä. Runkolaukun osalta ajattelin selvitä pienemmälllä budjetilla, koska se ei välttämättä sovi seuraavaan tulevaan pyörään. Tilasin Iberan halpislaukun, kun koko näyttäis sopivan omaan runkoon aika lähelle.

----------


## Miekkari

Jäsen zipo kasasi mulle 50mm mulefutit 150mm etuselle ja 197mm perälle.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mokka

Onkos nämä nyt 29+? Kerroppa ajokokemuksista! Joskus olisi kiva testata tuollaista settiä. Itsellä vähä mietinnässä jos toisen vanne setin laittaa että mikäs koko se olisi. 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Miekkari

> Onkos nämä nyt 29+? Kerroppa ajokokemuksista! Joskus olisi kiva testata tuollaista settiä. Itsellä vähä mietinnässä jos toisen vanne setin laittaa että mikäs koko se olisi. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Pikaisen ajelun jälkeen totean seuraavaa:

- Kiihtyy helpommin 
- Voi ajaa isommalla vaihteella kokoajan
- Ketterämpi/nopeampi ohjaus
- Rullaa paremmin 
- Helpompi ajaa kovaa tuttuja baanoja
- Ei yhtä pehmeää kyytiä kuin läskillä, joutuu ajaa putkelta enemmän jos kovaa ajaa. 
- Pito ei yhtä hyvä kuin läskillä (takana nyt melkein loppuunajettu chupa)

Lisää kun pääsee taas sotkemaan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

Nyt alkaa farley näyttämään läskiltä

----------


## a-o

^Paljonko muhkumpi kumi painaa? Luvattu paino oli kaiketi samaa luokkaa Hodagin kanssa.

----------


## juho_u

Ei muistettu punnita. Kiire oli saada alle, mutta silti täpärillä kävin lenkillä.

Nyt halutaan trekiltä 4.8" 27.5 kumia, selainen just saattaisi mahtua.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^^^Onko noi 27.5x4.5 Barbegazit fillarin mukana tulleita vai oletko jostain kaupasta onnistunut jo ostamaan?

----------


## juho_u

Hovikauppiaalta. Klo18 tuli ilmoitus, että noita kumeja saa, niin klo 21 kumit oli tilauksessa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kun ehdit mitata niin kiinnostaisi paljonko on uutukaisella Barbegazilla halkaisijamittaa(korkeutta) ja leveyttä?

----------


## Miekkari

Tuommoinen 27.5x4.8 vois olla voittajan valinta talveksi? Osaako joku kertoa tietämättömälle kuinka iso ero ulkohalkaisijassa  on vrt 29x3?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonii

Varsinaisesti ei nyt liity tähän topiciin mutta kuitenkin merkki ja suunta sama? Eilen pyörähti postista tuommonen farleylle kaveriksi. Kokemuksista ei osaa vielä sanoa mitään, pitää vähän testailla ja vertailla kun lähtee ens kerran molemmat pyörät lenkille 😀

----------


## Pipo

Varoitan että Stachen jälkeen Farleylle voi olla vaikea keksiä oikein mitään käyttöä...no paitsi ehkä umpihankiajeluun. Kyllä se siinä on parempi...

Hymiö.

----------


## Tonii

Joo farley taitaa jäädä enempi talvikäyttöön. Paremmalle puoliskolle tuo stache tuli hommattua, tai ainaki sitä tekosyynä olen käyttänyt, mutta saatan tuota itsekin hieman lainata 😅

----------


## Han$a

Tösös,

Ois ajankohtainen remontti tiedossa eli etuhampin vaihto. PIkaisen vilauksen perusteella ei näin äkkinäisesti osaa kyllä ilman neuvoa alkaa vaihtamaan! Minkäsortin työkaluja tuohon tarvii? ulosvetäjää jne.. 9.6 farley ja orkkis osilla.

----------


## eagle

^ Racefacen kammet pitäisi irrota ihan kuusiokololla..

----------


## Han$a

> ^ Racefacen kammet pitäisi irrota ihan kuusiokololla..



Ei lähe ihan niin yksinkertaisesti, joku ulosvetäjä pitää olla ja vielä jokin toinen avain. Koitettiin tänään paikallisessa myyjän kans vähän katsella miten saapi kammet irti. Suosiolla taidan viedä ammattilaiselle ja saa vaihtaa, pitää sitten kysyä tarkemmat ohjeet huollosta, jotta jatkossa onnistuu itselläkin kyseinen vaihto. 
Kyllähän nuo monessa lähtee pelkällä kuusiokololla, tämä on näemmä hieman monimutkaisempi.

----------


## misopa

Kuusiokolo riittää jos RF:n EXI kammet, muutoin tarvii myös ulosvetäjän ja keskiötyökalun jolla irroitetaan rattaan kiinnitysmutteri.

Eli nämä:
http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...in-2000023875/
Ja
http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...lu-2000023876/

Taisi 9.6 olla RF:n Affect kammet joissa ei ole tuota EXI-systeemiä, joten noilla pitäisi onnistua..

----------


## Han$a

Kiitos misopa. 
Onko nuo bilteman työkalut mistään kotoisin? Motonetissa vissiin samoja työkaluja, mutta hinta heti eri! 
Onko tuossa irroitusoperaatiossa mitään ihmeellistä mitä huomioida?

----------


## misopa

Eipä mitään. Eiköhän noillakin homma hoidu, kun eivät ole kuitenkaan älyttömän tiukassa kiinni.

Eipä tuossa irroituksessa mitään ihmeellistä ole, ensin kuusiokololla se kammen "mutteri" auki, jonka jälkeen kierretään ulosvetäjä kiinni kierteisiin ja sitten ulosvetäjän kampea pyörittämällä kampi alkaa irrota.

----------


## oivu

> Hovikauppiaalta😆. Klo18 tuli ilmoitus, että noita kumeja saa, niin klo 21 kumit oli tilauksessa.



Mistä näitä sitten saa tilata? Ei ainakaan trekiltä löydy vielä..

----------


## Han$a

> Kuusiokolo riittää jos RF:n EXI kammet, muutoin tarvii myös ulosvetäjän ja keskiötyökalun jolla irroitetaan rattaan kiinnitysmutteri.
> 
> Eli nämä:
> http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...in-2000023875/
> Ja
> http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...lu-2000023876/
> 
> Taisi 9.6 olla RF:n Affect kammet joissa ei ole tuota EXI-systeemiä, joten noilla pitäisi onnistua..



Nyt on remontti meneillään ja täytyy kyllä sanoa että on pikkuisen tiukassa tuo ulosvetäjällä otettava pultti.  Loppuu usko ja uskallus ennenku tuon saa auki. 
Onko nuissa jokin lukite vai onko menetelmät sittenkin väärät?

----------


## misopa

Ulosvetäjällähän ei varsinaisesti vedetä mitään pulttia pois, vaan itse kampi. Auttaiskohan tämä video:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR2r3oRy7Vs

----------


## Han$a

Joo eipä se ollu ku liian ohut tuo bilteman ulosvetäjän pultti. Ei ota kierteisiin ollenkaan se kirkas pultti. Tumma on oikean kokoinen ja menee kampeen kiinni.

----------


## Han$a

http://www.parktool.com/product/cran...-cranks-ccp-44

Tollanen ulosvetäjä löytyi ja sillä lähti.

----------


## janip

Mistä saisi tilattua pari vuotta vanhaan Farley 6:een xx1 vapaarattaan? Kyseessä siis orkkis takakiekko.

----------


## Kruunu

> Pikaisen ajelun jälkeen totean seuraavaa:
> 
> - Kiihtyy helpommin 
> - Voi ajaa isommalla vaihteella kokoajan
> - Ketterämpi/nopeampi ohjaus
> - Rullaa paremmin 
> - Helpompi ajaa kovaa tuttuja baanoja
> - Ei yhtä pehmeää kyytiä kuin läskillä, joutuu ajaa putkelta enemmän jos kovaa ajaa. 
> - Pito ei yhtä hyvä kuin läskillä (takana nyt melkein loppuunajettu chupa)
> ...



Noin kuukauden 29x3 renkaiden ajokokemuksen perusteella on helppo yhtyä Miekkarin tuntemuksiin. Lisäksi yksi tervetullut yllätys: jyrkissä nousuissa etupyörä pysyy paremmin maassa kuin Hodag 27,5 x 3,8 renkailla (taka-akseli etureunassa, 440mm). Pitoa on riittänyt todella hyvin kuivalla ja kosteallakin kelillä. Pehmeissä paikoissa on isompi rengas toki pitävämpi. Hieno tunne, mikä Stache koeajossa syntyi, on hyvin lähellä Farley 29x3 renkailla ajettaessa. Peräkkäin en ole päässyt pyöriä kokeilemaan, mutta Farleyn hauskuus parani kesäkeleillä roimasti 29x3 päivityksellä.

----------


## Antza44

^Paljon kustansi nuo Ican kiekot. Dude voisi kelpuuttaa moiset myös.

----------


## zeppo

Laitetaan nyt tännekin keskusteluun tiedoksi että hi5bikes:lla on nyt tuota Maxxis:n Minionia hyllyssä 27.5x3.8. Soitin vielä ja varmistin että näin on. Näistä ajattelin tupeltaa nastarenkaat talveksi  :Hymy: .

----------


## Kruunu

Ican kuitukiekkosetti kustansi kuljetuksineen vajaa 600e+verot riippuen miltä myyjältä kiekkoja katsoi. 

Kiekot olivat noin 500e ja kuljetus 50-100e. Ebay oli edullisin ostohetkellä ja nopean haun perusteella hinnat ovat pudonneet edelleen vahvan euron ansiosta. Todella hienoa ja ripeää asiakaspalvelua hyvällä englannin kielellä tuolta Ican suunnalta. Useamman läpilyönnin reilu 80 kg kuskin kera ovat etu- ja takavanteet kestäneet. Paineet ovat olleet edessä 0,5-0,6 bar ja takana 0,7-0,8 bar. Kiipeäminen ja kiihtyminen ovat pari napsua kevyempää, joten ainakin toistaiseksi olen todella tyytyväinen erityisesti hinta huomioiden. Pyörän painokin putosi reilun kilon 29+ kiekkosetillä alkuperäiseen Wampan 27,5 kiekkosettiin nähden (10,94 vs. 9,84)kg, ilman polkimia ja molemmissa 2x100ml NoTubes litkua.

----------


## Laerppi

> Ican kuitukiekkosetti kustansi kuljetuksineen vajaa 600e+verot riippuen miltä myyjältä kiekkoja katsoi. 
> 
> Kiekot olivat noin 500e ja kuljetus 50-100e. Ebay oli edullisin ostohetkellä ja nopean haun perusteella hinnat ovat pudonneet edelleen vahvan euron ansiosta. Todella hienoa ja ripeää asiakaspalvelua hyvällä englannin kielellä tuolta Ican suunnalta. Useamman läpilyönnin reilu 80 kg kuskin kera ovat etu- ja takavanteet kestäneet. Paineet ovat olleet edessä 0,5-0,6 bar ja takana 0,7-0,8 bar. Kiipeäminen ja kiihtyminen ovat pari napsua kevyempää, joten ainakin toistaiseksi olen todella tyytyväinen erityisesti hinta huomioiden. Pyörän painokin putosi reilun kilon 29+ kiekkosetillä alkuperäiseen Wampan 27,5 kiekkosettiin nähden (10,94 vs. 9,84)kg, ilman polkimia ja molemmissa 2x100ml NoTubes litkua.



Jäikö kiekot tulliin?

----------


## Kruunu

> Jäikö kiekot tulliin?



Ensin tuli postissa Tullin kirje maksuohjeiden kera, jonka jälkeen verot maksamalla tulivat perille.

----------


## jpf

Kävi mielenkiintoinen episodi Farley 9.6:n takavanteen (Jackalope) navan kanssa: jossain vaiheessa kesä-heinäkuun vaihteessa aloin ihmetellä vapaarattaan jäykkyyttä taakse päin pyörittäessä, jos taka-akselin kiristi vähänkään tiukemmalle. Ajaessa mitään erityistä en huomannut ja varoiksi jätinkin taka-akselin kiristyksen hieman löysemmälle (tai ajelin toisilla kiekoilla).

Lopulta tuli vietyä fillari kauppiaalle tsekattavaksi ja syy löytyi nopeasti: vapaarattaan sisällä olevien kahden laakerin välissä on jostain tina-alumiinista tehty holkki, joka oli painunut kasaan. Kun akselin nyt kiristi vähänkään tiukemmalle, vapaarattaan ulomman laakerin päälle tuleva osa painoi jotenkin laakeria jumittaen sitä. Holkki vaihdettiin ja onneksi kustannukset menivät kivuttomasti takuun piikkiin.

----------


## Kibbe

Onko kokemuksia Farley 5 päivittämisestä 1x10 vaihteistoon? Suosituksia sopivista eturattaista?

----------


## Tonii

Farley5 tilasin hi5bikestä yhdellä eturattaalla. Tämmösen raceface nw 32 hampaisena asensivat ja lyhensivät ketjua. Väri natsaa hyvin mutta kaikki ei varmastikaan tykkää  :Leveä hymy: 
Eipä tuosta osaa sanoa muutaku että itelle on välitykset riittäny työmatkalla sekä metsässä ja ketjut ei ole tippuneet kertaakaan. Omien kokemuksien perusteella ehdottomasti narrow wide ratas.

----------


## KaleKekkonen

> Onko kokemuksia Farley 5 päivittämisestä 1x10 vaihteistoon? Suosituksia sopivista eturattaista?



Itselleni laitoin 30T eturattaan / 11-40T takapakan ja hyvin pelittää.

----------


## oivu

> Mites on 9.8 kuskeilla Wampa kiekot kestäneet kivikoissa?
> 
> 2017 mallin 9.8:ssa on ilmeisesti myös 4,5" (?) kumit.



Mulla ei oo kestänyt. Farley 9,6 ajellaan mihin on ostettu wampan kuitu kiekot 0.55barin paineilla mennään. Joutusin korjauttamaan kehät. Mun menoon on liika leveä 65mm oli hyvä. Alkuperäinen alu taka kieko jo kertaalleen saatu takuuna uusi kuin repeytyi hitsauksesta irti.
Painoa lähti kun vaihdoin hiilikuitu kiekot 0.5kg.

----------


## Ski

Jos joku käyttää Facebookkia niin Oulussa Farley 7

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...03935429644734

----------


## Läskimasa

^ No onpahan musta, liian musta mun makuun:

----------


## Han$a

> ^ No onpahan musta, liian musta mun makuun:



Se onki batbike.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Onpa sattunut mukava värisävy  :Hymy: 


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## hannurs

Ensihuolto Cubelle tässäkuussa. Käykö kuten autokaupoissa, vie auton huoltoon niin tilaakin uuden auton samalla reissulla  :Hymy:  speksien valoissa tuo trekki ois seksi

----------


## oivu

tänään se sitten tuli vihdoinkin farley 9.8 ex  :Hymy:

----------


## zeppo

> Mulla ei oo kestänyt. Farley 9,6 ajellaan mihin on ostettu wampan kuitu kiekot 0.55barin paineilla mennään. Joutusin korjauttamaan kehät. Mun menoon on liika leveä 65mm oli hyvä. Alkuperäinen alu taka kieko jo kertaalleen saatu takuuna uusi kuin repeytyi hitsauksesta irti.
> Painoa lähti kun vaihdoin hiilikuitu kiekot 0.5kg.



Ymmärsinkö oikein että olit vaihtanut molemmat Jackalope 27.5" vanteet hiiilikuituisiin ja painoa lähti 250g / rengas? Itse mittasin piruuttani eturenkaan (jackalope 27.5" vanne jossa hodag + litkut) ja painoa tuli noin 2.9 kg. Mietin vaan että paljonko painoa kuituvanteisille renkaille tulisi....

Ja onnea uudesta ex farleystä!

----------


## oivu

Kyllä kävin vielä tarkastamassa. Eli wampa 27.5 hiilarikiekko, 3.8 hodag,litkua 2dl ja 180mm levy etukiekko painaa 2.67kg.

----------


## zeppo

Kiitos oivu!  :Hymy: 

Kun kerkiät, pistä meille muille kuva pällisteltäväksi uudesta Ex:stä. Millaiset on ensituntumat ekojen ajelujen jälkeen? Veikkaan että on aika mahtava peli.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Kyllä kävin vielä tarkastamassa. Eli wampa 27.5 hiilarikiekko, 3.8 hodag,litkua 2dl ja 180mm levy etukiekko painaa 2.67kg.



27.5" Hodagithan oli alunperin 60tpi:n rungolla mutta uusien pitäisi olla 120tpi.  Tiedätkö kummat sinun Hodagit on? Ja onko kumeissa mitään merkintää tpi-luvusta?

----------


## zeppo

Ihan kommenttina omasta Farley 9:stä - noissa omissa ei ole mitään mainintaa TPI:stä eli taitaa olla noita 60 tpi renkaita. Ei ole ainakaan omissa ole ollut mitään ongelmaa tubelessina, kertaakaan ei ole kumi puhjennut. Mitä etua noista 120tpi renkaista on?

Yllättävän vähän noilla Wampa vanteilla paino tippuu, itse taidan pitäytyä näissä alumiinikehissä. Pari-kolmesataa grammaa painavammat vanteet ei liene ratkaiseva tekijä kun ihan omaksi iloksi metiköissä rymyän. Jos olisin niin hyväkuntoinen että kilpailuissa kävisin niin sitten tietysti tilanne olisi toinen.

Mitä tuommoiset 'kevyet' vanteet läskipyörässä painaa renkaineen jarrulevyineen päivineen?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Ei toki Hodag 60tpi versionakaan huono ole.  Ihan mainiosti toimii monenlaisessa maastossa.  Mutta vähän painavahan se on ja voisi vähän paremmin rullatakin, siis minun mielestäni.  Ja 120tpi:n runko yleensä on juuri kevyempi ja myös herkemmin rullaava, joka uusissa Hodageissa pitäisi olla. Nämä parannukset sopisi minulle. Sen vuoksi kysyin.

----------


## zeppo

> Ei toki Hodag 60tpi versionakaan huono ole.  Ihan mainiosti toimii monenlaisessa maastossa.  Mutta vähän painavahan se on ja voisi vähän paremmin rullatakin, siis minun mielestäni.  Ja 120tpi:n runko yleensä on juuri kevyempi ja myös herkemmin rullaava, joka uusissa Hodageissa pitäisi olla. Nämä parannukset sopisi minulle. Sen vuoksi kysyin.



Kiitos tiedosta  :Hymy: ! Tuommoisesta en aiemmin tiennyt mitään.... 

Näyttää tuossa yläpuolella uudessa Farleyssä olevan myös 60 tpi renkaat (26x4.7).

----------


## a-o

Mulla on farleyssä speksin mukaan 120tpi renkaat. Vertasin alkuperäisen kumin painoa jälkikäteen ostetun 60tpi Hodagin painoon ja ei niissä kyllä ollut eroja.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Mulla on farleyssä speksin mukaan 120tpi renkaat. Vertasin alkuperäisen kumin painoa jälkikäteen ostetun 60tpi Hodagin painoon ja ei niissä kyllä ollut eroja.
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Minustakin vähän kummallinen juttu kun pitäisi olla eri rungot kumeissa (60tpi-> 120tpi) ja kuitenkaan ei eroa.  Mutta eihän se tietenkään ajamista estä.

----------


## zeppo

> Mulla on farleyssä speksin mukaan 120tpi renkaat. Vertasin alkuperäisen kumin painoa jälkikäteen ostetun 60tpi Hodagin painoon ja ei niissä kyllä ollut eroja.
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kattelin itsekin Farley 9 speksejä ja niiden mukaan olisi 120 tpi Hodagit. En kamalasti yllättyis jos ne oliskin 60 tpi. Toisaalta ihan sama, kilometrejä kertyy tpi lukemasta välittämättä  :Hymy: .

----------


## oivu

> Kiitos oivu! 
> 
> Kun kerkiät, pistä meille muille kuva pällisteltäväksi uudesta Ex:stä. Millaiset on ensituntumat ekojen ajelujen jälkeen? Veikkaan että on aika mahtava peli.



Ekana päivänä tuli 88km ja tänään 30km. Mukava peli hissitolppa toimii hienosti jousitus on kyllä aika mukava saa istua pikkasen enemmän ja ei ota niin paljoa käsiin. Pyörä painaa14.8kg litkuilla ja näyttäis olevan 60tpi kumit alla. Taitaa olla eka pyörä mihin ei tarvi päivittää mitään osaa paitsi😁. Ainut miinus on vanteiden leveys. Melkeen tilaan 65mm leveät ja 27.5tuumaset sitten voi huolella päästellä kivikossa. Kuvia en osaa laittaa tänne. Onnistuuko ihan kännykällä?

----------


## juho_u

Voi *****, farleyn runko on murtunut. Nyt katsotaan trekin takuun toiminta, jälleenmyyjällä kävin runkoa jo näyttämässä.

----------


## Antza44

^Oho. Paska juttu, mutta kiva, kun kerroit. Tuntuu välillä, että vain postimyyntipyörille sattuu näitä. No hoituuhan se varsinkin, jos olet eka omistaja.

----------


## Jakke81

> Voi *****, farleyn runko on murtunut. Nyt katsotaan trekin takuun toiminta, jälleenmyyjällä kävin runkoa jo näyttämässä.



Näitä oli jollain jenkki foorumilla sattunut muillakin trekin omistajilla. Tosin taitaa sattua kaikille merkeille.

----------


## Kruunu

> Näitä oli jollain jenkki foorumilla sattunut muillakin trekin omistajilla. Tosin taitaa sattua kaikille merkeille.



Murtumapaikka mtbr foorumilla oli vain takahaarukan yläputkien ja satulaputken risteyskohdassa (juho u lähettämässä runkokuvassa kohdassa, jossa vaalea lehti näkyy renkaan ja rungon välissä).

----------


## Antza44

^Jaa eikös se olekkaan tuossa vaakaputkessa noin 3 cm seat tuben etupuolella?

----------


## juho_u

> ^Jaa eikös se olekkaan tuossa vaakaputkessa noin 3 cm seat tuben etupuolella?



Antza näki oikein. Kolikolla kun koputeltiin, niin pehmeä oli. Lisäksi oli murtunut myös satulaputken takapuolelta.

Ilmankos se tuntui niin pehmeeltä.

----------


## juho_u

Voin tiedottaa kokoajan, missä mennään. 

Perjantaina runko lähtee Hollantiin tarkastettavaksi, jenkeissä olivat kiinnostuneita tuosta murtumasta. Fillari on viety jälleenmyyjälle purettavaksi.

Toivottavasti jää positiiviset fiilikset.

----------


## Kruunu

> Lisäksi oli murtunut myös satulaputken takapuolelta.



Sama satulaputken murtumapaikka lienee ollut kuvissa Mtbr foorumilla.

----------


## Antza44

> Voin tiedottaa kokoajan, missä mennään. 
> 
> Perjantaina runko lähtee Hollantiin tarkastettavaksi, jenkeissä olivat kiinnostuneita tuosta murtumasta. Fillari on viety jälleenmyyjälle purettavaksi.
> 
> Toivottavasti jää positiiviset fiilikset.



Eli haluavat nähdä rungon ennen, kuin toimittavat uuden? 

Oliko muuten käytössä alumiininen vai kuitu satulatolppa?

----------


## VSS

> Voi *****, farleyn runko on murtunut. Nyt katsotaan trekin takuun toiminta, jälleenmyyjällä kävin runkoa jo näyttämässä.



Oliko paljonkin ajettu? Onko kuvassa satulatolppa normaalissa ajokorkeudessa?

----------


## juho_u

Tolppana on trekin oma xxx kuitutolppa, mitä merkkien mukaan voisi nostaa vielä 4.5cm. Sama tolppa tulee 9.8 farleyn mukana. Kuvassa se on normaalissa ajokorkeudessa. Tuolla on ajettu arviolta 2000km. Painan 85kg, eli ei se voi siitäkään johtua. 

Runko on 19.5" eli omalle 182cm mitalle just sopiva.

Tälläinen repeämä on myös,

----------


## zeppo

Etköhän ole hyvissä käsissä tuon kanssa, vahva veikkaus on että uuden rungon saat. Itse jos ostaisin hiilikuiturunkoisen niin Trekin hankkisin, eikös näissä ole runkojen osalta elinikäinen takuu. Kaveri oli ostanut hiilikuiturunkoisen maastopyörän 90-luvun alkupuolella Saksasta oltuaan siellä töissä, runko oli mennyt poikki ja pyörä jäänyt vintille. Näytti sitä tuossa taannoin ja sanoin että laitappa Trekille viestiä - tuli vastaus että jos alkuperäinen ostokuitti löytyy niin projektissa voidaan edetä. Ostokuittia ei koskaan löytynyt....

----------


## fättärix

> Etköhän ole hyvissä käsissä tuon kanssa, vahva veikkaus on että uuden rungon saat. Itse jos ostaisin hiilikuiturunkoisen niin Trekin hankkisin, eikös näissä ole runkojen osalta elinikäinen takuu. Kaveri oli ostanut hiilikuiturunkoisen maastopyörän 90-luvun alkupuolella Saksasta oltuaan siellä töissä, runko oli mennyt poikki ja pyörä jäänyt vintille. Näytti sitä tuossa taannoin ja sanoin että laitappa Trekille viestiä - tuli vastaus että jos alkuperäinen ostokuitti löytyy niin projektissa voidaan edetä. Ostokuittia ei koskaan löytynyt....



Minkähänlaiset tapaukset tuo takuu kattaa?

----------


## N-Man

> Minkähänlaiset tapaukset tuo takuu kattaa?



Käsittääkseni kaikki rungon vauriot joissa sen aiheuttaja ei ole selkeästi ulkopuolelta tullut isku tai vastaava.
Ja tietysti jos runkoa on rasitettu siihen kuulumattoman pituisella keulalla tai muulla osalla niin takuu voi raueta.
Mutta kaikissa kuulemissani tapauksissa uusi runko on annettu takuuna.

----------


## Läskimasa

Ja pitäis olla ensimmäinen omistaja kuitin kanssa. Tällasta kuitupyörää ei paljoo sit kannata käytettynä ostaa...? 😕🤔

----------


## zeppo

Kuitenkin lienee Trekillä paras valmistajien takuu kuiturungolle vaikka pitää olla ensimmäinen omistaja. Itse kun läskiä olin hankkimassa niin päädyin kuitenkin lopulta alumiinirunkoon, nuo kuiturungot jotenkin vaan vaikuttaa 'herkiltä'. Pyörän kun hankin sillä tuntumalla että tällä mennään sitten hyyyyyyvin kauan.

----------


## juho_u

> Kuitenkin lienee Trekillä paras valmistajien takuu kuiturungolle vaikka pitää olla ensimmäinen omistaja. Itse kun läskiä olin hankkimassa niin päädyin kuitenkin lopulta alumiinirunkoon, nuo kuiturungot jotenkin vaan vaikuttaa 'herkiltä'. Pyörän kun hankin sillä tuntumalla että tällä mennään sitten hyyyyyyvin kauan.



Kokeileppa kuiturunkoista joskus. Ainakin trekillä ajettavuudessa on yllättävän suuret erot, kuitusen hyväksi.

----------


## fättärix

Onhan tuo kuiturunko varmasti ihan eri pyörä ajaa ja joskus miettiny hankintaa, mutta arvelluttaa myös tuo kestävyys. Jos sattuu kolhaseen kiveen tai kaatumaan niin että runko ottaa osumaa niin se on vissiin sitten entinen runko..

----------


## juho_u

Ei ne helposti rikki mene. Tähän pitäisi laittaa kuvia hajonneesta santa cruz bronson kuiturungosta. Tuota runkoa on hierottu kiviin, kaduttu, maalit lähtenyt useammastakin paikasta ja kaiken se kesti. Sitten 5km/h otb, takahaarukan yläputki osui kiveen ja murtui. Viikossa jenkeistä tuli uusi runko. 

Hienosti sportax/cruzi hoitivat pyörän kuntoon. Tuo ei mennyt takuuseen, mutta hinta oli erittäin kohtuullinen.

----------


## zeppo

> Kokeileppa kuiturunkoista joskus. Ainakin trekillä ajettavuudessa on yllättävän suuret erot, kuitusen hyväksi.



Kävin silloin keväällä parkkipaikalla kokeilemassa ja hyvältähän tuo tuntui. Ongelma näissä pyöräkaupoissa on ettei niitä pääse kokeilemaan maastossa jotta erot tulisivat selville. Ja nyt en uskalla edes kokeilla, luulen että olet hyvinkin oikeassa  :Hymy: . Tosin onni on etten tunne ketään jolla moinen pyörä olisi, voisi kokeilun jälkeen tulla ostoksestaan katumapäälle. Farley 9:llä mennään, mulle tuo oli sen luokan investointi että vaihtamaan en pystyisi vaikka haluttaisi.

----------


## zipo

Mä olen aloittanut uskomaan kuituun parempana materiaalina kuin metalli .
Trek suurena valmistaja ei ole ikinä kiehtonut ,varsinkaan kun samanmerkkisiä  fillareita näkee porukkalenkeillä jopa liikaakin riippuen päivästä.
Jotenkin Trekit on alkanut sopimaan omaan ajoon hyvin ja niiltä on jopa malleja joille ei vastaavaa löydy muilta valmistajilta.Huono juttu sinänsä sillä hintakilpailutusta ei voi tehdä.Osta  tai jätä.
Jälkimarkkinoinnista:Joo Trek runkotakuu OK mutta sitten ne orkkiskomponettijutut ovat välillä syvemmältä.(Sram)
Muutaman fillarin runkorikon kokeneena on todettava että mitä pienempi valmistaja niin sitä surkeemmin asiaa hoidetaan.

----------


## Blackborow

> Onhan tuo kuiturunko varmasti ihan eri pyörä ajaa ja joskus miettiny hankintaa, mutta arvelluttaa myös tuo kestävyys. Jos sattuu kolhaseen kiveen tai kaatumaan niin että runko ottaa osumaa niin se on vissiin sitten entinen runko..



No paskaksi se alurunkokin menee kun kunnolla kiveen jysäyttää. Ei se kuitukaan pienestä säry.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Ei kuiturunko kovin arka ole ja aika huono tuuri pitää olla että terävä kivi osuu kohdalle kun lippaa. Ja onhan noita kuiturunkoja mahdollista korjatakin.  Onhan foorumillakin ollut kuvia hyvin tehdyistä korjauksista.
Sanoisin että ei kuiturunkoa kannata jättää ostamatta siksi että pelkää sen rikkoutumista. Muita perusteita pitää löytyä.

Kuiteista puheenollen, pyörien ostopaperit kuitteineen kannattaa pistää omaan mappiin. Sieltä ne löytää kun vaikka  konkelia on myymässä niin ostaja tietää ettei ole varastettua ostamassa.  Ja tietysti takuutapauksissa.

----------


## sakkey

Oliko jollain jo Farley EX 8 ajossa?

----------


## Pitts

Lundberg:lla on, ainkin 18,5" rungolla

----------


## sakkey

Kävin eilen kyselemässä siellä, ei ollut näytillä.  :Irvistys: 
Yhden ovat kuulemma jo myyneet.

----------


## Kruunu

Trek OCLV kuiturunkojen valmistuksesta ja testauksesta oleva video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcqtJePE1Eo

----------


## oivu

Siinä kuva farley 9.8 ex

----------


## oivu

Ja tässä 150km myöhemmin

----------


## zeppo

Voi hitto, pyysin kuvaa mutta en tommosta....  :Irvistys:  Eka kuvassa, pyörä on kyllä jäätävän hieno!

Ajoitko kiveen vai mitä sattui?

----------


## Grandi66

Näyttää tulleen kallis paukku.

Lähetetty minun B3-A30 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Näyttää tulleen kallis paukku.
> 
> Lähetetty minun B3-A30 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kallis?   Onko tuossa muuta mennyt kuin kehä ja rengas.  Kuitukehä, rengas, purku+kasaus ja rihtaus niin satasissa pysytään.

----------


## Blackborow

> Kallis?   Onko tuossa muuta mennyt kuin kehä ja rengas.  Kuitukehä, rengas, purku+kasaus ja rihtaus niin satasissa pysytään.



Kaikille saman hintainen, mutta köyhälle kallis.

----------


## Ski

Vahinkoja sattuu. Oivulla hieno pyörä. 


Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## oivu

ei se muuten harmita mutta kun syötteellä meni takavanne farley 9.6 .  Kehä korjattiin. Sitten pääsin MTB green race:ssa 15km ja pamahti taas siitä kohtaa mistä oli jo korjattu. Sitten jouduin ostamaan uuden kehän. Että hyvin kestää  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Mä ajelen  suht kovilla paineilla(ei mittaria joten diy FackBerries suoja 
) aina jos vanteen kehän leveys suhteessa renkaaseen on sama kuin Wampa/3,8 Hodag combossa.

Luultavasti uusi 27.5 Barbi on oikea rengas niille jotka haluavat ajella pehmeämillä renkailla.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Oivu: Mä kuvittelin että toi hajoaminen sattui tyyliin viittäkymppiä terävään kiveen ja tuurilla kuski säilyi vahingoitta.  Mutta eihän toi mukavaa ole jos kuitukehät helposti rikkuu.

----------


## oivu

GPS:sän mukaan 28km/h ja  terävää louhittua kiveä päin.

----------


## Kruunu

Oman pyörän (Farley 9.8) Wampan kiekot ovat ottaneet useita juurien ja kivien iskuja vastaan, eikä vanteen ulkokehällä näy kuin kivien kosketuksista syntyneitä naarmuja. Barbegazi renkaiden saavuttua, käyn kiekot läpi suurennuslasilla ja raportoin, miten nuo ovat kestäneet kolhuja.

Onko kokemuksia kuvan (iso suurennos) kaltaisesta halkeaman alusta pinnareiän juuressa, joka on ollut Wampan etuvanteessa alusta alkaen? Kysyin jälleenmyyjän mielipidettä ja vastaus oli, että seurataan halkeaman kehittymistä. Suurta muutosta ei ole n.500km matkalla tapahtunut.

----------


## Kruunu

Onko Barbegazi 27,5 x 4,5 renkaita alkanut saapumaan tilauksen tehneille? Juho u näytti sellaiset jo saaneen, toivon mukaan uusi runkokin tulee ripeästi.

----------


## Blackborow

Ei ole näkynyt. Kuulemma viivästystä ja pieni erä tulee ensi viikolla. Isommat sitten lokakuussa.

----------


## Ski

> GPS:sän mukaan 28km/h ja  terävää louhittua kiveä päin.



😊😊😊

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ettan

Vieläkö jossain oli Farley 9.8 2016 mallia tarjouksessa? Etsin 17,5" kokoa....

----------


## a-o

> Vieläkö jossain oli Farley 9.8 2016 mallia tarjouksessa? Etsin 17,5" kokoa....



Kannattaa tarkistaa Oulun tilanne, ainakin jotain kokoja on näkynyt.

----------


## Kruunu

> Vieläkö jossain oli Farley 9.8 2016 mallia tarjouksessa? Etsin 17,5" kokoa....



Yläfemman viimeinen 17,5 kokoinen 2016 mallinen Farley 9.8 tarjouspyörä ehti harmittavasti elokuun lopulla löytämään uuden kodin  :Vink:

----------


## Jeltsar

> Tilaa iibeistä joku kiinalainen vitosen stemmo kokeiluun ja mallaile miltä tuntuu. Jos tykkäät niin sitten kunnollinen samoilla mitoilla tilalle, jos et niin et oo menettäny käytännössä mitään kun joku ostaa sulta sen omakustannehintaan pois.



Tulipahan tilattua. Vaan oli sitten mallia haista-paska-matalampi, minkä takia etuhaarukkaa ei saanut kiristettyä. Siihen päälle vielä vajaat taidot, tilat ja välineet niin taidanpa jättää odottamaan seuraavaa huoltoa...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Noi kolmeneljäsosailmaiset kiinaosat on monesti niin heikkolaatuisia että minä en niitä edes kokeilumielessä laita mihinkään kriittisempään paikkaan. Stemmi esimerkiksi on sellainen.  Kuitenkin kokeillessakin helposti innostuu ajelemaan vauhdikkaammin niin on turhaa riskin ottoa.  Kokeiluun saa kelvollisia stemmejä 20-30€ hintaan.  Eikä se huono ole jos on jemmassa muutama "kokeilustemmi" niin kun hankkii uuden fillarin niin niitä on kiva myöhemminkin hyödyntää kun hakee ajoasentoa.

----------


## Punis

Moro. Ollut aikaisemminkin puhetta täällä bluton tyrkkäämisestä farley 5,sen keulille.  Joskus löysin vahingossa kuvat mittojen kanssa jostain jenkki foorumilta, mutta nyt ei millään satu silmään enää ohjeita miten tuo viritys onnistuu. Miten porukka on toteuttanut kyseisen set upin?  Valmis Convert kit vai sorvannut holkit,  navan vaihto?

----------


## Kruunu

Kysyin halkeamaan varmistusta maahantuonnilta ja ripeä vastaus kehoitti tuomaan kiekko jälleenmyyjälle vaihtoon, vaikka aika pieneltä tuo halkeama näyttää. Mallikkaasti Trek kyllä hoitaa takuutapaukset usean vuoden ja muutaman tapauksen kokemuksella.

----------


## oivu

Mä sanoin sulle että vie se heti sinne äläkä kuuntele myyjää joka yrittää jotain mussuttaa.
Eikä se kehä tosta ainakaan parane. 





> Kysyin halkeamaan varmistusta maahantuonnilta ja ripeä vastaus kehoitti tuomaan kiekko jälleenmyyjälle vaihtoon, vaikka aika pieneltä tuo halkeama näyttää. Mallikkaasti Trek kyllä hoitaa takuutapaukset usean vuoden ja muutaman tapauksen kokemuksella.

----------


## zipo

Punnitsin  9.8 orkkiskiekot tubelessvireessä mukana orkkislevyt ja pakka ,ei akseleita.
Etukiekko 2600g ja takakiekko 3120g

----------


## zeppo

Ihan vertailun vuoksi, vastaavat 27.5 Jackalopet 2840 / 3460g. Litkutetut, jarrulevyt ja takarenkaassa pakka paikallaan. Renkaina Hodagit. Ei noissa hiilarikiekossa ihan mahotttomia voita.

----------


## Zanu

Onkos kellään vielä kokemuksia 2017 Farley seiskasta.
Kovasti on tuo nyt oman listan kärjessä tällä hetkellä..

Ja onko muuten Farleyhin mahdollista saada jonkinlaista räkkiä..??

----------


## brilleaux

^^Saa niillä respectiä. 
Ja tubeless on helpompi jos tykkää renkaita vaihdella tiuhempaan tahtiin?

Itselle en pysty hiilarikiekkojen hankintaa järkisyillä perustelemaan.
Silti jos olis varallisuutta kai mullakin sellaiset olisi.  :Vink:

----------


## zeppo

Ei kai tubelessin teko noihin jackalope vanteisiin ole sen vaikeampi kuin kuitukiekkoihinkaan. Yhtään tubelessia en ole tosin tehny  :Hymy:  joten kokemusperäinen tieto on siis vankka. Juutuupista katoin yhden videon jossa fillarikorjaamon tyttö tubelessoi tommosen jackalopen, sillä meni siihen 6 minuuttia. Näytti tosi helpolle.

----------


## zeppo

Kysympä vielä noista hiilikuituvanteista kun niissähän on semmoinen kaksikerrosrakenne: Eikö niistä pinnojen vlistä mene vesi sinne sisälle jos vaikka vähän suolla temuaa? Ymmärrän hyvin että sinne voi helposti mennä vettä mutten sitä en miten se sieltä lähtee pois...

----------


## oivu

> Ei kai tubelessin teko noihin jackalope vanteisiin ole sen vaikeampi kuin kuitukiekkoihinkaan. Yhtään tubelessia en ole tosin tehny  joten kokemusperäinen tieto on siis vankka. Juutuupista katoin yhden videon jossa fillarikorjaamon tyttö tubelessoi tommosen jackalopen, sillä meni siihen 6 minuuttia. Näytti tosi helpolle.




On se helppoa onnistuu jos osaa vaihtaa sisurinkin.

----------


## zipo

Respektiä?Tuskin ellei ole HED,Kuroshiro kehät kyseessä.
Eipä renkaanvaihto ole ollut mikään ongelma oli sitten kyseessä Jackalope,Wampa,Mulefut.Ican.Surlyt,Nextiet.
Renkaathan vaihdetaan sitten kun ovat ajettu loppuun,
Eroa:Kuituiset kerää vähemmän kuraa,pysyy ryhdissä,keposammat,
Niin joo oisko muovikehissä kuitenkin vähemmän askertelua teippien tms ,kanssa tubeless vireeseen saamisessa paitsi Jackalope joka teipataan kuin kuitukehä.Se tubeless vakuumi tsydeemi jäänyt itseltä väliin.


Mä en ole pystynyt ikinä perustelemaan mitään pyöräharrastukseen liittyvää järkisyillä.
A.Jos on tullut ostettua hyvä fillari niin siitä maksettu varmasti ylihintaa 
B.Jos hankintahinta on OK niin fillari on niin paska että ettei sillä viitti ajaa tai sitten se on rikki joka toisella lenkillä.
Olen sortunut A vaihtoehtoon pyöräilyssä.

----------


## oivu

> Kysympä vielä noista hiilikuituvanteista kun niissähän on semmoinen kaksikerrosrakenne: Eikö niistä pinnojen vlistä mene vesi sinne sisälle jos vaikka vähän suolla temuaa? Ymmärrän hyvin että sinne voi helposti mennä vettä mutten sitä en miten se sieltä lähtee pois...



Ei sinne vettä pääse. Pinnan nippa estää sen.

----------


## zeppo

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-w0_DDwch1U

Tossa yllä se jackalopen tubelessointivideo. Kysyin tuossa toisaalla mutta kysytään tässäkin: Kauanko nuo litkut kestää tulla renkaan sisällä ennekuin rengas pitää käyttää pois ja litkuttaa uudestaan? Käytännön kokemuksia lähinnä kyselen...

----------


## juho_u

Ei rengasta tarttee pois ottaa litkun lisäämisen takia. Venttiili vaan irti, sen jälkeen huuhteluruiskulla litkua renkaaseen. Parin minuutin homma. Noille trekin 27.5" alukehille hodag ja barbegazi nousi tornipumpulla. Noilla tubeless oli helpompi, kuin kapeerenkaisella maastopyörällä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Mä en ole pystynyt ikinä perustelemaan mitään pyöräharrastukseen liittyvää järkisyillä.
> A.Jos on tullut ostettua hyvä fillari niin siitä maksettu varmasti ylihintaa 
> B.Jos hankintahinta on OK niin fillari on niin paska että ettei sillä viitti ajaa tai sitten se on rikki joka toisella lenkillä.
> Olen sortunut A vaihtoehtoon pyöräilyssä.



Luulen että zipo on aika oikeassa tossa edellä mainitsemassaan.   

Minustakin parempi kun ei edes yritä kovin paljon sekoittaa järkisyillä hyvää harrastusta.  Jos nimittäin onnistuu siinä, niin sitten ei ole enää kivaa.  Riittää kun pystyy välttämään konkurssin.

----------


## brilleaux

> Minustakin parempi kun ei edes yritä kovin paljon sekoittaa järkisyillä hyvää harrastusta.  Jos nimittäin onnistuu siinä, niin sitten ei ole enää kivaa.  Riittää kun pystyy välttämään konkurssin.



Konkurssin välttämiseksihän se juuri on tehtävä. Ainakin minun. Ja kivaa on kyllä ollu  kokoajan.
Olen ostanut hyvän fillarin ja en kyllä katso maksaneeni ylihintaa.  :Hymy: 
Eli olen siis erimieltä. 

Saa haukkua poikkeavaksi, ei olis eka kerta.

Edit: kannattaa vaikka kokeilla hifiä harrastuksena. Ja pitää siinä myös järkisyyt pois pelistä. Tai no, siinä ne unohtuukin. Pyöräily on vielä halpa harrastus, vaikka millä välineillä.  :Vink: 
Mun nykyisen fillarin hinnalla kun sais ne kohtalaset kaapelit vaikka siihen cd:n ja kaluston väliin.  :Leveä hymy: 
Että olen ollut siellä, tehnyt sen. Vai miten se meni.

----------


## zipo

> Konkurssin välttämiseksihän se juuri on tehtävä. Ainakin minun. Ja kivaa on kyllä ollu  kokoajan.
> Olen ostanut hyvän fillarin ja en kyllä katso maksaneeni ylihintaa. 
> Eli olen siis erimieltä. 
> 
> Saa haukkua poikkeavaksi, ei olis eka kerta.
> 
> Edit: kannattaa vaikka kokeilla hifiä harrastuksena. Ja pitää siinä myös järkisyyt pois pelistä. Tai no, siinä ne unohtuukin. Pyöräily on vielä halpa harrastus, vaikka millä välineillä. 
> Mun nykyisen fillarin hinnalla kun sais ne kohtalaset kaapelit vaikka siihen cd:n ja kaluston väliin. 
> Että olen ollut siellä, tehnyt sen. Vai miten se meni.



just joo  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Mikä jäi epäselväksi?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zipo

Sä voisit alkaa valtionvarain ministeriksi. :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Juu kyllä mä rahaa osaan hukata.  Toki vaan omiani. 


-AiPhonella Tapatalkista-

----------


## zipo

Mä olen yrittänyt perustella omien ylihintaisten(materiaalikulut yms) fillariroinien hankintaa sillä että jos ajaa paljon niin sitten kulut käyttötunnille onkin kohtuuliset ellei peräti halvat.
Puhumattakaan ale% hinnoitelujen aihettamasta ostohuumasta.Hei tsiigaa tää maksaa oikeesti 600€ ja nyt sunnuntaitarjouksena lähtee 300€.Pakko ostaa.
Itsepetosta?So what?

----------


## Oulunjulli

Mää taas perustelen fillarikulujen oikeutusta sillä että ajan noin kymppitonnin autolla enkä kolmenkympin. Kummassakin kun arvo laskee 15-20% vuosi niin mää säästän hyvät rahat hyvään tarkoitukseen. ...toisekseen kolmellakympillä saa mitään jännää käyttöautoa kuitenkaan. Aika kaukana aiheesta.

----------


## Kalle H

> Etköhän ole hyvissä käsissä tuon kanssa, vahva veikkaus on että uuden rungon saat. Itse jos ostaisin hiilikuiturunkoisen niin Trekin hankkisin, *eikös näissä ole runkojen osalta elinikäinen takuu*. Kaveri oli ostanut hiilikuiturunkoisen maastopyörän 90-luvun alkupuolella Saksasta oltuaan siellä töissä, runko oli mennyt poikki ja pyörä jäänyt vintille. Näytti sitä tuossa taannoin ja sanoin että laitappa Trekille viestiä - tuli vastaus että jos alkuperäinen ostokuitti löytyy niin projektissa voidaan edetä. Ostokuittia ei koskaan löytynyt....



Mulla meni Gary Fisherin (=Trek) Rigistä juuri tuosta satulaputken klampin alta alu-runko rikki pari vuotta pyörän ostamisen jälkeen. Paikallinen liike, josta pyörä oli myös hankittu (rtech) otti tuon kyllä ihan asiallisesti käsittelyyn, mutta takuun käsittely ja uuden rungon toimitus kesti todella pitkään (taisi mennä kaikkiaan pari kuukautta).

Kun uusi runko vihdoin tuli oli merkki vaihtunut Trekkiin ja myös väri oli vaihtunut (GaryFisherin runkoa ei enää ollut saatavilla), olin tyytyvänen kunnes pyörää noutaessa minulta oltiin veloittamassa n. 100€ kasausmaksua, tästä ei oltu mitenkään tiedotettu etukäteen, joten olin hieman yllättynyt, kun kyseessä oli kuitenkin takuunalainen keikka (joskin aikaa oli kulunut jo yli 1v, eli oltiin laajennetun takuun piirissä). Rtechissä tuollon kertoivat, että tämä kasaus ei kuitenkaan kuulu takuun piiriin, joten se veloitetaan asiakkaalta. Sain tuon lopulta tingattu 60-70€ tuntumaan, mutta pidin tuota edelleen melko ryöstönä, kun kyseessä oli kuitenkin mekaanisilla jarrulla oleva sinkula, jonka kaikki osat/kaapelit oli jo suoraan oikean mittaiset (purettu pyörästä pois) joten kasaamisessa ei voinut mennä yli puolta tuntia. Kerroin, että olisin kyllä voinut koota tuon itsekkin, mutta se olisi liikkeen mukaan purkanut takuun.

Tuli nyt sitten kuitenkin ostettua toinen Trekki (nyt tosin Sportaxista), koska täysjoustorungossa pitkä takuu on kuitenkin arvokas "lisäetu". Toivotaan, että en joudu selvittämään, miten tuo takuu toimii tämän kanssa.

Tämä on nyt vähän offtopikkia, mutta kiinnostaa seurata miten tämä takuukeikka etenee ja kauanko siinä tulee lopulta kestämään, voimia!

----------


## Antza44

^R-Techillä on joku fiksaatio tuohon kasaamiseen. Kaverilla oli aikoinaan Superfly runko. Ostettu runkona, niin takuu runkoon osat olisi pitänyt kasauttaa heillä takuun takia. Kaveri siihen, että ostin alun alkaen pelkän rungo, että kumma juttu, no sitten sai rungon mukaansa.

Toisekseen, jos takuu vaatii kasauksen ei siitä mielestäni voi kuluttajaa veloittaa :Sekaisin: .

----------


## brilleaux

> Mää taas perustelen fillarikulujen oikeutusta sillä että ajan noin kymppitonnin autolla enkä kolmenkympin. Kummassakin kun arvo laskee 15-20% vuosi niin mää säästän hyvät rahat hyvään tarkoitukseen. ...toisekseen kolmellakympillä saa mitään jännää käyttöautoa kuitenkaan. Aika kaukana aiheesta.



Kukana aiheesta kovin juu, lisää offaria.  :Hymy: 
Mulla auto maksoi tasan saman kuin fillari. Siltikin kyrpi investoida moista summaa.
Siis autoon.  :Leveä hymy: 
Tämä tästä tämän ketjun sotkemisesta. Pahoittelut.  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

> Ihan vertailun vuoksi, vastaavat 27.5 Jackalopet 2840 / 3460g. Litkutetut, jarrulevyt ja takarenkaassa pakka paikallaan. Renkaina Hodagit. Ei noissa hiilarikiekossa ihan mahotttomia voita.



About 580g .En mitannut litkujen määrää.
Eihän noissa kiekoissa ole muuta eroa kuin kehät joten ei erokaan voi olla kovin ihmeellinen.
Btw ,Jackalopet on helppo vasaroida ajokuntoon jos/kun tulee hittiä.3.8 ei juurikaan suojaa kehää kivikoissa.

----------


## juho_u

Hienosti trekin takuu toimii. 9.8 farley runko on tulossa, samalla päivittyy vaihteisto X01.

Hovikauppialle tulee 27.5x4.5" barbegazeja 2kpl vapaana....

----------


## Antza44

^Tuleeko X01 voinmansiirto kivusta ja särystä korvauksena?

----------


## juho_u

Ei tule. Takavaihtaja on ollu vuoden "varalla". Vivun tilasin perjantaina. Santa cruzissa oon tottunu tuohon vaihteistoon, niin nyt se tulee läskiinkin. Lisäksi tulee (naurakaa vain) 26 eturatas.

----------


## Antza44

^Ei naureta kyllähän se riittää hyvin pitkälle varsinkin, kun talvi tekee tuloaan ja päästään möyrimään. 32 ovuuli väistyy 28 ovuulin tieltä jahka kammet irtoaa :Vink: .

----------


## a-o

2016 9.8 tuli tosiaan vakiona X01 takavaihtajalla ja X1 vivulla. Itse mietin, että josko päivittäisi vaihtajan ja vivun shimanoon. Ainakin itse olen huomannut, että SRAM N/W vaihtajarissat kerää talvella jäätä helpommin kuin Shimanon rissat. Minulla on myös 28 ab ovaali, omille jaloille ihan sopiva.

----------


## oivu

Vaihdoin kanssa 9.8ex:stä 30 piikkisen 28:siin.

----------


## Kruunu

Ensimmäinen Barbegazi 27,5 x 4,5 yksilö kotiutui Bontragerin tyyliin tarkasti luvatun painoisena.

----------


## Sammy

Illalla asennus hommiin...


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

Siinä onkin pieni leipominen ainakin Jackalopelle, mutta toisaalta nousee kivasti jalkapumpullakin ja pitää ilmat ilman litkujakin.

----------


## Sammy

Nyt on Barbegazit laitettu alle. Seuraavaksi testailemaan.  :Leveä hymy: 


Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## a-o

> Nyt on Barbegazit laitettu alle. Seuraavaksi testailemaan.



No, Täällä jo odotellaan ensikommentteja!

Paino on ilmeisesti samaa luokkaa Hodagin kanssa?

----------


## oivu

voisko joku mitata kuinka leveä on Barbegazit 4.5" 80mm leveässä kiekossa.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> 2016 9.8 tuli tosiaan vakiona X01 takavaihtajalla ja X1 vivulla. Itse mietin, että josko päivittäisi vaihtajan ja vivun shimanoon. Ainakin itse olen huomannut, että SRAM N/W vaihtajarissat kerää talvella jäätä helpommin kuin Shimanon rissat. Minulla on myös 28 ab ovaali, omille jaloille ihan sopiva.



Mites jos haluaa päivittää Sram GX 1X11 vaihteistoon Shimanon vaihtajan, toimiiko Sramin liipasimella ja pelittääkö ylipäänsä kun tuo on XD driver systeemi?

----------


## Sammy

Testilenkki venähti pimeän puolelle. Barbegazilla kyyti muuttui pehmeämmäksi ja jopa rullaavammaksi. Nyt oli paineet n 0,5 litkutettuna. Seuraavaksi kokeilla matalammilla paineilla miten toimivat. Painoa en mitannut kun oli kiire saada asennettua. Varastossa vielä parit niin pitää ne punnita ja verrata Hodagiin.



Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

Omassa käytössä ollut jo pitkään GX11 grippari,XTR RD 11 ja pakkoina ollut sekä Sramin että Shimanon 11 speed,toimii joten en mitään syytä miksei myös Sram 11 liipasin toimisi 11 Shimano takavaihtajan kanssa.
Tähän sitten se IMO .

----------


## oivu

Hyvin menee nyt vaihtaja otti itteensä.

----------


## a-o

Oivulle voimia, trekit nyt koettelee!

Zipo, tuohan on mielenkiintoinen tieto, kiitoksia! Olin ymmärtänyt että eri merkeillä olisi eroa vetosuhteissa. Nimim. Xx1 häkki näytti vähän samalta kuin oivun kuvan vaihtaja..

Hetken aikaa se on pysynyt kasassa epoksilla :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> en mitään syytä miksei myös Sram 11 liipasin toimisi 11 Shimano takavaihtajan kanssa.
> Tähän sitten se IMO .



Samoja kokemuksia, 11-spd X01 GripShift ja Simpan XT-M8000 takavaihtaja ja pakka pelaa hyvin yhteen. SRAMin 11-spd liipasin vetelee tietenkin samalla vetosuhteella joten teoriassa pelaa moitteetta sekin. 

Vetosuhteitahan ei ole virallisesti ilmoitettu ja nettimaailmasta löytyvä tieto, esim. http://blog.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/ on monelta osin virheellinen, itse kantapään kautta kokeilleena, ei ne vain noin ole.

----------


## Sammy

> voisko joku mitata kuinka leveä on Barbegazit 4.5" 80mm leveässä kiekossa.





Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Divi

Voi pojat!  :Cool:

----------


## Blackborow

Tuo uus 9.6 on kyllä nätti peli.

----------


## a-o

On hieno! Ja lisäksi ovat viimein luopuneet jackalope kehistä. 

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

Tuossa on värit kohdallaan. Tuota runkoa toivoin salaa..

----------


## zeppo

On kyllä hieno, tänään suvalassa tuota ihastelin kun kävin ketjuja ostamassa.





> On hieno! Ja lisäksi ovat viimein luopuneet jackalope kehistä. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mikäs vika jackalopeissa? Minun käsittääkseni nuo on painavammat ja tubelessointikin selvästi vaikeampi kuin jackalopissa...

----------


## PeteFC

Oliko suvalassa mitä kokoja tuosta paikan päällä?

----------


## a-o

> On kyllä hieno, tänään suvalassa tuota ihastelin kun kävin ketjuja ostamassa.
> 
> 
> 
> Mikäs vika jackalopeissa? Minun käsittääkseni nuo on painavammat ja tubelessointikin selvästi vaikeampi kuin jackalopissa...



Eikai muuta kuin pehmeät reunat, eli aika helposti saa kehän reunan lommolle.

Ei taida olla isoa painoeroa mulefutin ja jackalopen kehillä.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

Sitten on eroa kun veivataan tubeless vireeseen Gorillateipillä vai käyttääkö kaikki kelmuja?
Jep , kyllä se 27,5 barbie etusena pehmeempi käsille  kuin hodari.

----------


## a-o

> Sitten on eroa kun veivataan tubeless vireeseen Gorillateipillä vai käyttääkö kaikki kelmuja?
> Jep , kyllä se 27,5 barbie etusena pehmeempi käsille  kuin hodari.



Tuo on kyllä totta. Alkupään Farley 8:n jackalopen kehä oli sen verran alimittainen, että se piti kyllä gorillateipata yli. Muuten ilmat karkasi. Kaiketi uudemmat on vähän isompia. 

Täällä olisi myös barbit ostoslistalla, hitaana vaan jäin odottamaan seuraavaa kuormaa.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zeppo

Armahtaisko edessä bluto yhdistettynä vaatimattomaan vauhtiin että itsellä on nuo kehät säilynyt ehjänä  :Hymy: .

Asiasta toiseen, uusilla ketjuilla alkoi sitten ketju pomppia takahampailla, ilmeisesti parin tonnin ajelun tuloksena ketjut oli jo tehneet tuhojaan. Menee siis takapakka vaihtoon ja samalla taidan vaihtaa tuon xd vapaarattaan shimano tyyppiseen. Pakaksi sitten pg-1130, 11-36 rattailla.

Tulihan kalliimman kautta opittua ettei samalla ketjulla mennä ihan näin pitkään. Itse asiassa olin "vähän" yllättynyt että ketjut kestää noin vähän aikaa.

----------


## Ski

Jep ketjut venyy Läskillä vääntäessä ja kahden ketjun tekniikka vois toimia. Silloin ois hyvä olla aina se ketjunvenymismittari kotosalla. Yks tapa on ajaa setti loppuun asti. Kolmas tapa on nyt testata, jospa nimimerkki PAH:in suosittelema Connex SB10 (Wippermann) olisi vahva ketju eli ei katkeaisi eikä välttämättä kuluisi nopeaa.


Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

Ketjuja en ole ajaessa saanut poikki kuin 1 kerran.Silloin joskus kun ekat pikalukot tulivat markkinoille 8 vaihteiisiin. Samalla lukolla ajoin ainakin 3 ketjut finaaliin ennenkuin lukko hajosi.
Onko nää uudet 1x 11  N/W tsyydemit sellasia että ketjut venähtää hylkymittoihin helpommin?
Fatbike mahdollistaa ison väännön  ,renkaan pito sekä ketjulinja tietty vaikuttaa mutta  samallailla venähtää 29+:ssa ketjut.

----------


## Jii8

> ...kahden ketjun tekniikka vois toimia.



Rouvan Stacheessa kierrättänyt nyt kolmea ketjua, 14kk ja satojen ajotuntien jälkeen edelleen alkuperäinen pakka ja eturatas käytössä, joten tuntuu kyllä toimivan. Pakka alkaa osoittaa kulumisen merkkejä, mutta varsin pitkälle on päästy.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Jep ketjut venyy Läskillä vääntäessä ja kahden ketjun tekniikka vois toimia.



Mites se toimis? Eiks oo sama ajaa hylkyrajalle ja laittaa uudet, kun että vaihtaa kuluneet vähempikuluneisiin? 

Reilun 600 km (läskissä mettäajoa) kesti orkkisketjut kunnes 1.0 tulkki solahti läpi, vaikka voitelin niin hyvin kuin osasin.

Ajoissa kun vaihtaa niin rattaiden käyttöikä jatkuu ihan eri pitkälle, viruneilla saa äkkiä loppuun. Halvempi ketjua vaihtaa kuin kasettia. Lisäksi vaihteet vaihtuu eri sujuvasti vs. viruneella ketjulla.

----------


## zipo

About 20 lenkkiä ja ketjut finaalissa?

----------


## zeppo

Tuli jo ostettua nuo Sramin pc-x1 ketjut niin pitää niille ostaa uusi takapakka, nyt pistän nuo kuluneet ketjut takasin jotta pääsee fillaroimaan kun laitan osat tilaukseen. Moottoripyöristä on tuttua että ketjujen laaduissa on todella suuria eroja ja laatuketjut maksaa kyllä itsensä takaisin. Pitänee seuraavaksi kerraksi kokeilla noita Connexin ketjuja josko ne olisivat kestävämpiä. Toisaalta käyhän tuo maalaisjärkeenkin että kun pakkaan ängetään enemmän rattaita niin ketjukin on kapeampi ja siten tietysti heiveröisempi. Hyvää taktiikkaa valmistajilta kun kuluvia osia menee tiheämmin samalla kun vaihdemäärät kasvaa. Varaosabisnes luistaa.

----------


## juho_u

Minä en oo huomannut 11 vaihteisissa nopeampaa kulumista, pidempää nuo kestää kuin esim. 10-vaihteinen xt. Farleyssä orkkisketju katkesi, mutta vaihto XX1 ketjuun lopetti ongelmat. Toisessa fillarissa ajoin aina ketjun ja eturattaan niin loppuun, että rutinaan meni hermot. Silti XO1 pakka kesti ajaa 4 eturatasta loppuun. Kyllä nää kestää, kunhan ostaa laadukasta tavaraa.

----------


## zipo

Ai joo mun 2016 9.8 alkaa olla about sopivissa säädöissä,meinasin jo luovuttaa ja ostaa jotain muuta tilalle.
Mä alan digata vähitellen tota muovihärötintä.Ja eiku kruisailemaan.....

----------


## zeppo

> Minä en oo huomannut 11 vaihteisissa nopeampaa kulumista, pidempää nuo kestää kuin esim. 10-vaihteinen xt. Farleyssä orkkisketju katkesi, mutta vaihto XX1 ketjuun lopetti ongelmat. Toisessa fillarissa ajoin aina ketjun ja eturattaan niin loppuun, että rutinaan meni hermot. Silti XO1 pakka kesti ajaa 4 eturatasta loppuun. Kyllä nää kestää, kunhan ostaa laadukasta tavaraa.



Veikkaan että nuo xx1 ketjut on se juttu jolla rissatkin on pitkäikäisempiä. En jaksa uskoa että takapakkaan kannattaa satsata useita satasia kun noita 11 vaihteisen kalliimpia pakkoja katselee. Siirrynkin tuohon shimanon vapaarattaaseen, vaihtoehtoja takapakalle tulee huikeasti lisää, xd yhteensopivia pakkoja ei montaa ole.

----------


## Läskimasa

> About 20 lenkkiä ja ketjut finaalissa?



Kellä minkäkii pituset lenkit, mutta noilla kilsoilla. Koko ketju samalla lenkkimäärällä varmaan pari senttiä pidempi, kyl se viruu.

----------


## Ski

> Mites se toimis? Eiks oo sama ajaa hylkyrajalle ja laittaa uudet, kun että vaihtaa kuluneet vähempikuluneisiin? 
> 
> Reilun 600 km (läskissä mettäajoa) kesti orkkisketjut kunnes 1.0 tulkki solahti läpi, vaikka voitelin niin hyvin kuin osasin.
> 
> Ajoissa kun vaihtaa niin rattaiden käyttöikä jatkuu ihan eri pitkälle, viruneilla saa äkkiä loppuun. Halvempi ketjua vaihtaa kuin kasettia. Lisäksi vaihteet vaihtuu eri sujuvasti vs. viruneella ketjulla.



No voi se toimiakin, yllä joku kierrätti jopa 3 ketjua  :Hymy:  
Kyllä nää on hieman myös kuskista, käytöstä ja huoltamisesta kiinni, eli ei voi yleistää. Kiitos kaikille vinkeistä ! 

Tänään orggis Farley kiidätti mua 120km 27,5 kh/h keskarilla kaikenlaisilla alustoilla, ja paljon, siis paljon oltiin kahella pakan pikkurattaalla. 
On se mahtava pyörä. Hiilariversio kutkuttaa mutta onneksi on hiilarivanteet  :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

> No voi se toimiakin, yllä joku kierrätti jopa 3 ketjua  
> Kyllä nää on hieman myös kuskista, käytöstä ja huoltamisesta kiinni, eli ei voi yleistää. Kiitos kaikille vinkeistä ! 
> 
> Tänään orggis Farley kiidätti mua 120km 27,5 kh/h keskarilla kaikenlaisilla alustoilla, ja paljon, siis paljon oltiin kahella pakan pikkurattaalla. 
> On se mahtava pyörä. Hiilariversio kutkuttaa mutta onneksi on hiilarivanteet



Elä hyvä mies luovu aidosta ja alkuperäisestä! Siinä on sielu (ja kierteellinen keskiö)  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

> Elä hyvä mies luovu aidosta ja alkuperäisestä! Siinä on sielu (ja kierteellinen keskiö)



 :Hymy:  en luovu, tai tästä taloudesta se ei lähe. Olemme bondautuneet ikuisesti ehkä  :Hymy:

----------


## juho_u

Tänään tuli farley takaisin. Punnittiin tuo "9.6" 11,58kg barbegazeilla ja xt-trailipolkimilla, litkua oli vielä jopa liikaa. Tosin tuossa ei oo enää 9.6 kuin kiekot, kampisarja, jarrulevyt, takarattaat ja satula. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tonii

Farley5 sai kuitu keulan, tangon ja tolpan. Painoa lähti noin kilon verran ja kyllähän sen ajaessa huomaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Smigi

Komiaa! Mikäs keula tuo on ja mitä maksoi?

----------


## Tonii

Keula on carbon cyclen, väri passa kyllä aika hyvin ja asennus on ihan bolt on, painoa 565grammaa. En tiiä viittiikö tuon hintaa edes ääneen täällä sanoa, puoli vitsillä lähti kokeiluun  :Leveä hymy:  noh,  130e tuli suunnilleen maksamaan, sisältäen tullaus kulut. Voin heittää linkin jos jollain kiinnostaa, ite olen ollu kyllä tyytyväinen näin ekan 50km jälkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## Tonii

Ja heitänpä vielä kuvan edestä jos tuosta näkis paljonko tilaa jää.

----------


## juho_u

Täälläinen tää nyt on, väri vaihtui omasta mielestä paremmaksi.



On se vaan älyttömän hauska laite.

----------


## fättärix

> Keula on carbon cyclen, väri passa kyllä aika hyvin ja asennus on ihan bolt on, painoa 565grammaa. En tiiä viittiikö tuon hintaa edes ääneen täällä sanoa, puoli vitsillä lähti kokeiluun  noh,  130e tuli suunnilleen maksamaan, sisältäen tullaus kulut. Voin heittää linkin jos jollain kiinnostaa, ite olen ollu kyllä tyytyväinen näin ekan 50km jälkeen



Kiinnostaa, heitäppä linkkiä vain.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Onneksi Olkoon Minä  :Hymy:

----------


## zeppo

Sissos sentään, onneksi olkoon! :-) Laitahan tunnelmia mille tuo tuntuu alumiinirunkosen jälkeen.

----------


## Blackborow

Onpas se komia. Onnea.

----------


## brilleaux

Ja nyt vasta muille perävalot näkyykin!  :Vink:

----------


## teemui

Fatbike24:ssä olis tarjolla kahdella tonnilla 2016 Farley 9.6: http://www.fatbike24.de/products/SAL...6-Fatbike.html

Onko kellään tuosta puljusta kokemusta, uskaltaiskohan tilata? Miten Trekin takuu pelaa ulkomailta ostetuissa? 600€ kalliimpi hinta on halvin tarjous mitä Suomessa tullut vastaan...

----------


## Grandi66

Ensi sijaisesti takuuasia pitää hoitaa myyvän liikkeen kanssa, myyvälle liikkeelle annettava mahdollisuus hoitaa takuu. Joten voi mennä aikaa ja onko heillä halua hoitaa asia. Tähän voi myös törmätä Suomessa jos on muualta kuin Suomesta ostettu. Toiseksekseen lähettävätkö Suomeen, koska sotii Trekin myyntisopimuksia vastaan, myydään vain kivijalkamyymälöissä.

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## teemui

Jostain luin että ylivuotisiin malleihin ei päde tuo postimyyntikielto...

----------


## litku

> Fatbike24:ssä olis tarjolla kahdella tonnilla 2016 Farley 9.6: http://www.fatbike24.de/products/SAL...6-Fatbike.html
> 
> Onko kellään tuosta puljusta kokemusta, uskaltaiskohan tilata? Miten Trekin takuu pelaa ulkomailta ostetuissa? 600€ kalliimpi hinta on halvin tarjous mitä Suomessa tullut vastaan...



No kiitos, menitkin hämmentämään soppaani lisää. Jo liki varma päätös Dude CF 9.0 Unlimited sai kilpailijan tästä..Tukkahan tässä jo kohta putoaa raapimisesta  :Vink:

----------


## oivu

> No kiitos, menitkin hämmentämään soppaani lisää. Jo liki varma päätös Dude CF 9.0 Unlimited sai kilpailijan tästä..Tukkahan tässä jo kohta putoaa raapimisesta



Ei kannata raapia kun osta trek...

----------


## litku

> Ei kannata raapia kun osta trek...



Kommenttisi on aiheeton ilman kunnollisia perusteluja  :Vink:

----------


## teemui

Tuo takuuasia vaan mietityttää, sormi on kyllä liipasimella...  :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

Kyllähän näiden uusien ja viimevuotisten, cänionien ja Trekkien vertailu on "vaikeahkoa" objektiivisesti jos ei laita vaikka samoja renkaita, voimansiirtoa ja vaikka vanteita. Kyse menee jo aika pitkälle takuun hoitamiseen,ostofiilikseen ja oikeastaan ajotuntumaan ja geometriaan. Siksi sanoin Trek.

----------


## Blackborow

Ei kai tuossa pahasti mene pieleen osti kumman vaan. Trekki tosin vaatinee rengaspäivityksen Barbegazeihin, mutta sekin riippuu mieltymyksistä. Itselleni ei Hodagin ilmatila riitä.

----------


## Mika K

Itse taas olen kesän ajellut todella tyytyväisenä Hodageilla. Vain parissa hyvin pehmoisessa paikassa on kaivannut isompaa rengasta ja viime vkl Syöte MTB loppunousun laskuissa, kun meinas hieman kivikossa hakata läpi. Talvella toki alle tulee isompaa kumea. Tällä massalla aivan pakollinen homma, jos meinaa enemmän ajella..  :Hymy:

----------


## litku

> Kyllähän näiden uusien ja viimevuotisten, cänionien ja Trekkien vertailu on "vaikeahkoa" objektiivisesti jos ei laita vaikka samoja renkaita, voimansiirtoa ja vaikka vanteita. Kyse menee jo aika pitkälle takuun hoitamiseen,ostofiilikseen ja oikeastaan ajotuntumaan ja geometriaan. Siksi sanoin Trek.



Totta turiset beard guy. Ajotuntumaa ja geometriaan huono ottaa kantaa kun ei ole lenkkikokemusta kummastakaan. Minusta se pyöräliikkeen pihalla heitetty lenkki ei anna juuri mitään. Pitäisi ajaa useita lenkkejä kun osaa sanoa tuntuuko itselle hyvältä, ylipäätään fatbike saatikka geometria. Tästä muotoutuu ihan sama juttu kuin maantiepyörän kanssa aikoinaan. All in mitä lompakosta löytyy spekseiltaan parhaaseen yksilöön ja sillä vaan ajamaan. Lopulta se kolmas maantiepyörä ole se "The" yksilö.

----------


## Blackborow

> Totta turiset beard guy. Ajotuntumaa ja geometriaan huono ottaa kantaa kun ei ole lenkkikokemusta kummastakaan. Minusta se pyöräliikkeen pihalla heitetty lenkki ei anna juuri mitään. Pitäisi ajaa useita lenkkejä kun osaa sanoa tuntuuko itselle hyvältä, ylipäätään fatbike saatikka geometria. Tästä muotoutuu ihan sama juttu kuin maantiepyörän kanssa aikoinaan. All in mitä lompakosta löytyy spekseiltaan parhaaseen yksilöön ja sillä vaan ajamaan. Lopulta se kolmas maantiepyörä ole se "The" yksilö.



Näin se menee. Pyöräliikkeen koeajolla saa lähinnä kuvan, että tässä voisi olla ainesta. Muutaman lenkin jälkeen se setuppi alkaa sitten hieroutua kohdalleen, jos alkaa.

----------


## Ski

Right on !
Ja tähän sitten kaavoja n+1 ja jälleenmyynninhelppous etc. 

Nähdään poluilla äijät ! 😀

----------


## Volvospede

Avarsin juuri maailmankuvaani ajamalla farley ex kasilla pienen rallauslenkin läheisen montun vaihtelevissa maastoissa. Täpäreistä en oo tykänny ekan läskipyörän jälkeen yhtään, mutta nyt annoin täpäriläskille mahdollisuuden ja eihän se hullumpi ole.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Huomenna lisää testiä ehkä perinteisemmissä polkuralleissa. Tässä yhteydessä voin pukea trek lasit päähäni ja samalla kehua paikallista trek diileriä Pyöräliike Lundbergia joka farleyn vapaaratasvastoinkäymisten yhteydessä käänsi fiiliksen reilusti plussan puolelle tarjoamalla koeajoamahdollisuutta viikonlopuksi!

----------


## Smigi

Minkäslaista vapariongelmaa sulla on ollu? Nimimerkillä "vainoharhainen edesmenneen Whiten vapariongelmien takia" (nyt tallissa siis reilu 100 km ajettu Farley 5)

----------


## Volvospede

Semmosia ihan perus ongelmia. Ensin pamahtaa, sit jää jumiin, lopuks pyörii tyhjää. Mutta trekillä takuu pelaa ja katotaan saanko tilalle jotain kestävämpää. Sanoin että haluan DT navan ja voin maksaa väliäkin, koska ei oo kenenkään etu vaihdella noita jatkuvasti. Katotaan ens viikolla millasia ratkasuja keksitään. Positiivisin mielin mennään kuitenkin.

----------


## Kruunu

Yksi Farleyn omistajan puolueellinen kommentti Canyon Dude vs Trek Farley mietintään: Duden reach on reilun sentin pidempi, mitä Farleyssä. Pitkäjalkaisena 191/95 Duden reach tuntui itselleni turhan pitkältä. Mieltymykset ja pidempi ajorupeama paljastavat aikanaan onko pyörän valinta osunut oikeaan. Omalla kohdalla mahdollinen takuuasiointi painoi myös vaakakuppia Trekin puolelle.

----------


## hunvo

Pari F7 lähti tilaukseen. 1-2 viikkoa lupasivat toimitusajaksi. Yhdessäkään talon maastopyöristä ei ole sisuskumeja eli kyllähän ne pitää näistäkin heti saada pois. Tarvitseeko siihen varata muuta kuin gorilla teippiä, venttiilit ja litkua? 
Muuten vaikutti asialliselta osien suhteen ja lyhyellä koeajolla todella hyvältä. Etenkin kevyeltä ja tukevalta.

----------


## Ski

> Pari F7 lähti tilaukseen. 1-2 viikkoa lupasivat toimitusajaksi. Yhdessäkään talon maastopyöristä ei ole sisuskumeja eli kyllähän ne pitää näistäkin heti saada pois. Tarvitseeko siihen varata muuta kuin gorilla teippiä, venttiilit ja litkua? 
> Muuten vaikutti asialliselta osien suhteen ja lyhyellä koeajolla todella hyvältä. Etenkin kevyeltä ja tukevalta.



Ei tarvi. Hyvä valinta 😀👍

----------


## Blackborow

> Yhdessäkään talon maastopyöristä ei ole sisuskumeja eli kyllähän ne pitää näistäkin heti saada pois. Tarvitseeko siihen varata muuta kuin gorilla teippiä, venttiilit ja litkua?



Ei jos haluaa teipillä tehdä.

----------


## Zanu

Itellä ollut nyt F7 2017 reilun viikon talossa ja pelkkää hyvää sanottavaa.
Itellä kans mielessä toi tubeless säätö kunhan tulee sopiva rako.
Rock rock!

----------


## Kruunu

Ensimmäinen pidempi lenkki ajettuna Barbegazi 27,5x4,5 renkailla. 

Paineet olivat sisältä lähtiessä edessä 0,4 ja takana 0,5 (kuskin kuivapaino 85kg). Suoraan ajettaessa rengas rullasi ja kulki hienosti, kuten Hodag, mutta teknisessä syheröisessä ajossa tuli muutama harvinainen tilanne, jossa rengas tahtoi eri suuntaan, mihin kuljettaja halusi. Erityisesti nopeissa suunnanvaihdoksissa hieman korkeampi rengaspaine edessä saattaisi rauhoittaa käytöstä. Pehmeyttä tuli ripaus Hodagiin (27,5x3,8) ja pari ripausta Chubacabraan (29x3) verrattuna lisää. Tarkkuus ja kiihtyvyys kärsivät vastaavasti hieman enemmän kesän 29+ rengaskokemuksen perusteella. Kuivalla kaudella 29x3 Chupacabra on toistaiseksi oma suosikkini.

----------


## teemui

^Onko vertailupohjaa 26-tuumaisiin läskirenkaisiin?

----------


## Ski

> ^Onko vertailupohjaa 26-tuumaisiin läskirenkaisiin?



On. 26 4.4 edessä joissain paikoissa hieman herkempi nopeissa käännöissä.
27.5 vie pyörää rullaavampaan suuntaan. 

Mutta, mutta suuri mutta. Pitäisi päästä ajaan 26 ja 27.5 samalla renkaalla, samoilla kehillä ja samalla rungolla samassa paikassa jossa olisi kaikkea mahdollista pintaa tarjolla tarpeeksi lyhyessä pätkässä. 

27.5 4.5 molemmissa päissä tällä hetkellä alla. 

Tuohon Trekkiin voi sitten laitella ihan mitä vaan haluaa kunhan löytää sen oman itselle sopivan Graalin setin.

----------


## Blackborow

Mulla on sekä 26" ja 27,5" kiekot Blackborow:hon. 26" kiekoilla on Bud-Lou ja 27,5" kiekoilla nuo Barbegazit. Noilla isommilla kiekoilla saa ison 4,8" eli käytännössä Budin korkeuden eli käytännössä menee esteistä helpommin yli, mutta huomattavasti paremman rullaavuuden. Vastaavasti rullaavat 26" kumit on taas matalampia. Pikkasen tuo iso kiekko tuntuu paikoitellen kankealta...

----------


## Janski80

Moi,alkanut vähän poltteleen Trek Farley EX8.Joko alkaa olemaan kokemuksia pyörästä?Plussia ja miinuksia.
Onko muuta vaihtoehtoa renkaaksi kuin Hodag 27.5 kiekoille?

----------


## Jeltsar

Lyhyen koeajon perusteella ihan jees: yllätävän kevyt oli polkea joustosta ja renkaista huolimatta. Vähän oli ehkä turhan kovat paineet, liekö rullaavuus siitä johtuvaa? Toisaalta taas jouston takia ehkä voikin olla korkeammat paineet.

Kovasti itsekin miettinyt. Jos ajot rajoittaisi -10 pakkaseen, niin voisi olla aika hyvä vehje omiin ajoihin. Nyt jäykkäperäläski rajoittaa vähän lähinnä hyppyjä. Vai olisiko sitten täpäri 27+?

----------


## Blackborow

Kukaan punninnut noita 9.8:n Wampa kiekkoja? Millaiset kokemukset noista noin muuten? Saakohan noita erikseen...

----------


## Ski

> Kukaan punninnut noita 9.8:n Wampa kiekkoja? Millaiset kokemukset noista noin muuten? Saakohan noita erikseen...



Saa erikseen, kysäse Jakke81 ja/tai Pyörä-Suvala.

----------


## Blackborow

Tätä minä vähän pelkäsinkin. Täytyy jossain välissä käydä kysäseen.

----------


## Jakke81

Etukiekko barbegazilla 2.5 kg takakiekko ilman pakkaa vajaa 2.7 kg jarrulevyt paikoillaan.  Edessä i9 ja takana budjetti napa novatec. Nyt reilu 170km takana johan nuo tämän viikon tiistaista on alla olleet, yleisesti positiivinen kokemus.

----------


## zipo

> Punnitsin  9.8 orkkiskiekot tubelessvireessä mukana orkkislevyt ja pakka ,ei akseleita.
> Etukiekko 2600g ja takakiekko 3120g



Sitten jotain aikaisemmin kirjoitettuja lisähöpinöitä:


Respektiä?Tuskin ellei ole HED,Kuroshiro kehät kyseessä.
Eipä renkaanvaihto ole ollut mikään ongelma oli sitten kyseessä Jackalope,Wampa,Mulefut.Ican.Surlyt,Nextiet.
Renkaathan vaihdetaan sitten kun ovat ajettu loppuun,
Eroa:Kuituiset kerää vähemmän kuraa,pysyy ryhdissä,keposammat,
Niin joo oisko muovikehissä kuitenkin vähemmän askertelua teippien tms ,kanssa tubeless vireeseen saamisessa paitsi Jackalope joka teipataan kuin kuitukehä.Se tubeless vakuumi tsydeemi jäänyt itseltä väliin.

----------


## Blackborow

Minä kyllä ihan käyttöä varten kyselin. Respekteistä en tiedä mistä niitä pitäisi hakea ja millä kun yksikseen pitkin korpea pääsääntöisesti tulee ajeltua.. Kiitoksia vastauksista nyt kuitenkin.

----------


## zipo

Toi respekti juttu on poimittu sivulta 41 mun omasta postauksesta Brillen heittoon.http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-rest-)/page41
En osaa laittaa montaa lainausta samaan viestiin enkä näköjään edes copypastea yksiselitteisesti.My bad.
Kiekoista:
Eniten epäilytti  miten kestää vanteen reunat kun 3,8"ei juurikaan kehää suojaa esim. kivikoissa ja kalliorailoissa.
En moititettavaa toistaiseksi pappatyylin kruisailussa.Tuo uusi 27,5 Barbi näyttää sekä tuntuu optimaaliselta ko kehällä.
Miinuksena ehkä kehän paino?Ei tietoa todellisesta painosta.
Takanapa,kyllä tuon hintaluokan fillarissa(9.8) sen pitää olla selkeesti laadukaampi.Paino,kytkentä.
Mikäs tuollaisen kiekkosetin hinta on  Rekkikauppiailla?

----------


## Blackborow

Kiekkosetin hinnasta en ollut kiinnostunut, kun pelkkää kehääkin saa. Se maksaa suunnilleen sen, mitä hiilarikehä tuppaa maksamaan.

----------


## zipo

Hinta jää nyt vähän mysteeriksi  meikäläiselle.Sen verran laajasti tarjontaa kuitukiekko markinnoilla tänäpäivänä mutta olkoon noin.
Selvisikö virallinen paino kehälle?
ERD?
Toimitusaika tilauksesta?

----------


## Blackborow

Olikohan se ovh inasen alle 500 egeä kappale. Eikö ne ton 450-500€ suunnilleen nykyään maksa paitsi joku Kuroshiro. Painoa tai muuta ei tullut selvitettyä. Toimitusaika muutaman päivän Euroopan varastolta.

----------


## oivu

Wampa hiilari kehä painaa 0.68kg etu napa 0.2kg pinnat ja nipat 0.2kg. Muutaman kehän olen joutunu ostamaan kun on ollu pikkasen kovaa menoa

----------


## zipo

Mä en ole pitänyt Bontarger leimoilla varustettuja hiilikuituisia  kovinkaan hintataloudellisina aftermarket tarvikkeina,Tsekkasin oman 9.8 satulatolpan ja kuitukiskoisen penkin hintaa,,,,huh huh.
En ostaisi upgradena  liian kallista.Samoin kävisi RF:Next kuitukampi setille.
Ihan linjassa toi 450€ Wampa eikä sisällä perinteistä Rekki lisää jos paino on about 650g/kehä.Jos apinavampi niin hintaa alemmas suhteessa gramma/euro.
Aikaisemminhan irto kehiä ei juurikaan ollut tyrkyllä vaan aina tarjottiin valmiskiekkosettiä eli jotain uutta tyyliä myös Rekillä
Edit:Painokin on nyt selvillä,mä luulin että menisi yli 700g
Heh ei noista tarvitsekaan luopua kevennysmielessä.Thnx

----------


## Janski80

Nyt on pyöräkuume taltutettu hetkeksi Farley EX8:lla.Parin lenkin kokemuksella todella tyytyväinen hankintaan.
Minkälaisia rengaspaineita olette käyttäneet 3.8 Hodageissa?

----------


## oivu

Mulla oli aluksi 0.5baaria mutta se tuli kalliiksi kun wampa otti itteensä. Nyt farley EX 9.8 olen käyttänyt 0.65 se on ollu loistava.

----------


## Jeltsar

Mahtuuko (2016) 9.6seen 27.5x4.8? Tai mikä olisi suurin mikä mahtuu 27.5" kiekoilla? Ajattelin nyt ens alkuun testata miten tuo vakiosetti kantaa 73kg kuskia talvella, mutta jos olisi tarvetta vaihtaa niin hyvä tietää vaihtoehtoja. Kiitos etukäteen!

----------


## Blackborow

> Mahtuuko (2016) 9.6seen 27.5x4.8? Tai mikä olisi suurin mikä mahtuu 27.5" kiekoilla? Ajattelin nyt ens alkuun testata miten tuo vakiosetti kantaa 73kg kuskia talvella, mutta jos olisi tarvetta vaihtaa niin hyvä tietää vaihtoehtoja. Kiitos etukäteen!



Ei kai tuollaista kumia olekaan. 27,5x4.5 Barbegazi mahtuu kyllä.

----------


## Jeltsar

Joo, sori kun en edelleenkään muista tuuman osien tarkkuudella. Hyvä kun korjasit taas. Meinasin laittaa "4.8 tai sinne päin", seuraavalla kerralla sitten.

----------


## mk

Huolto-ohjelmassa lienee ohjainlaakerin vaihto, kun kiristely,löysäys,kiristys säätörumbat ei ole tilanteeseen tuoneet muutosta vaan lenkkien "piristyksenä" on narina,rutina.. Miten tuota laakerin valitusta nyt kuvailisikaan. 
Laakerissa ei tunnu mitään outoa, auttaisko tuohon jokin ensiapu? 
Yritin webkaupoista katsoa sopivaa laakeria, mutta mistäs tuohon sopivan mallin löytäis?
Suosituksia/linkkiä/vinkkiä/teknisiä tietoja?

"Noviisi ohjainlaakerinvaihtaja" kiittää jo etukäteen

----------


## stumpe

Putsaus ja ohut kerros vaseliinia, sitä ite kokeilisin.

----------


## mk

^tätä ajattelin vielä yrittää huomenna, samalla ottaa laakeritiedot talteen jos ei apua puts&vaseloinnista olekaan

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jussi.korkeakivi

Omaani sain Cane Creekin laakerin takuuseen kun vein ruostuneen alkuperäislaakerin näytille. Ei auttanut enään rasvailut ja putsailut. Joka kolmannella lenkillä alkoi natiseen.

----------


## Han$a

Uudet barbegazit alla ja farley 9.6.  Rengas ei ole pystytolpasta kuin 1,5 cm . 
Akseli edessä , pystyykö akselia siirtämään esim keskemmäksi vai onko tuossa vain 2vaihtoehtoa, takana vaiko edessä.
Pelko että rengas ottas kiinni pystytolppaan,  vaan mitenkäänhän tuon ei luulis olevan mahdollista...??

----------


## Volvospede

> Uudet barbegazit alla ja farley 9.6.  Rengas ei ole pystytolpasta kuin 1,5 cm . 
> Akseli edessä , pystyykö akselia siirtämään esim keskemmäksi vai onko tuossa vain 2vaihtoehtoa, takana vaiko edessä.
> Pelko että rengas ottas kiinni pystytolppaan,  vaan mitenkäänhän tuon ei luulis olevan mahdollista...??



Säätö on portaaton. Isot mutterit löysään, sitten hienosäätömuttereilla akseli haluttuun kohtaan ja isot mutterit kiinni. Ei kait se rengas mitään senttitolkulla elä, jos tilaa on nyt noinkin paljon .

----------


## zeppo

Vaihdoin viimein nuo rattaat ja ketjut Farley 9:iin. Tilasin Absoluteblackiltä ovaalin eturattaan Raceface Cinch - tyyppisen ja nakkasin paikoilleen. Samalla tietysti uusi takapakka ja ketjut. Vaihteet pelaa säädön jälkeen ihan hyvin mutta ketjulinja mietityttää - suora ketjulinja eturattaalta pakkaan näyttää olevan 8-vaihteella (1x11 Sram X1) ja suurimmalla takarattaalla (pienin vaihde) ketjulinja on 'melkoisen' hurja. Eikös tuo ketjulinja pitäisi olla appropoo sellainen että suora linja eturattaalta osoittaisi 6-vaihteelle? Eli eturatas pitäisi olla palttiarallaa suora eikä kuppimainen (käytössä vain 3.8 leveä Hodag). Tuossa Absoluteblackissä on offsettia vähän enemmän kuin poisotetussa Raceface:n rattaassa.

Ovaalin voisi asentaa toisinpäin mutta vino ketjulinja 'siirtyy' tuolloin toiseen laitaan. Onkos täällä porukka asennellut noita Farleyhin?

----------


## Blackborow

> Uudet barbegazit alla ja farley 9.6.  Rengas ei ole pystytolpasta kuin 1,5 cm . 
> Akseli edessä , pystyykö akselia siirtämään esim keskemmäksi vai onko tuossa vain 2vaihtoehtoa, takana vaiko edessä.
> Pelko että rengas ottas kiinni pystytolppaan,  vaan mitenkäänhän tuon ei luulis olevan mahdollista...??



No ei varmaan ole pelkoa että ottais kiinni.

----------


## ealex

> Vaihdoin viimein nuo rattaat ja ketjut Farley 9:iin. Tilasin Absoluteblackiltä ovaalin eturattaan Raceface Cinch - tyyppisen ja nakkasin paikoilleen. Samalla tietysti uusi takapakka ja ketjut. Vaihteet pelaa säädön jälkeen ihan hyvin mutta ketjulinja mietityttää - suora ketjulinja eturattaalta pakkaan näyttää olevan 8-vaihteella (1x11 Sram X1) ja suurimmalla takarattaalla (pienin vaihde) ketjulinja on 'melkoisen' hurja. Eikös tuo ketjulinja pitäisi olla appropoo sellainen että suora linja eturattaalta osoittaisi 6-vaihteelle? Eli eturatas pitäisi olla palttiarallaa suora eikä kuppimainen (käytössä vain 3.8 leveä Hodag). Tuossa Absoluteblackissä on offsettia vähän enemmän kuin poisotetussa Raceface:n rattaassa.
> 
> Ovaalin voisi asentaa toisinpäin mutta vino ketjulinja 'siirtyy' tuolloin toiseen laitaan. Onkos täällä porukka asennellut noita Farleyhin?



Olisiko niin, että Farley 9:ssa on kapean q-factorin kammet ja ratas ”väärinpäin” (kuvien perusteella näin olisi)? Kaikki muut valmistajat tekevät rattaita kuppimaisemmaksi, kuin RaceFace, ja silloin käännetyllä rattaalla ketjulinja siirtyy ulommaksi. Muiden valmistajin Boost-rattaat ovat taas litteämpiä ja ”väärinpäin” asennettuna ketjulinja siirtyisi sisemmäksi.

----------


## zeppo

> Olisiko niin, että Farley 9:ssa on kapean q-factorin kammet ja ratas ”väärinpäin” (kuvien perusteella näin olisi)? Kaikki muut valmistajat tekevät rattaita kuppimaisemmaksi, kuin RaceFace, ja silloin käännetyllä rattaalla ketjulinja siirtyy ulommaksi. Muiden valmistajin Boost-rattaat ovat taas litteämpiä ja ”väärinpäin” asennettuna ketjulinja siirtyisi sisemmäksi.



Mittasin tuon q-factorin ja se on palttiarallaa 195. Vanha Raceface:n ratas oli asennettu siten että rattaan teksti osoitti runkoa kohden ja rattaan 'kuppi' osoitti siten ulospäin (jos ratas kuvitellaan U:n malliseksi, nuo U:n 'sakarat' osoittivat ulospäin pois rungosta). Hitto kun vaikea selittää :-).

Nythän tuosta on olemassa tuo Boost malli jossa offsettia on vain 3mm, tässä asennetussa rattaassa sitä on 6mm. Eli olisi pitänyt tilata tuo Boost malli, se kääntämällä olisi ketjulinja lähes optimi.

----------


## Amhoox

> Vaihdoin viimein nuo rattaat ja ketjut Farley 9:iin. Tilasin Absoluteblackiltä ovaalin eturattaan Raceface Cinch - tyyppisen ja nakkasin paikoilleen. Samalla tietysti uusi takapakka ja ketjut. Vaihteet pelaa säädön jälkeen ihan hyvin mutta ketjulinja mietityttää - suora ketjulinja eturattaalta pakkaan näyttää olevan 8-vaihteella (1x11 Sram X1) ja suurimmalla takarattaalla (pienin vaihde) ketjulinja on 'melkoisen' hurja. Eikös tuo ketjulinja pitäisi olla appropoo sellainen että suora linja eturattaalta osoittaisi 6-vaihteelle? Eli eturatas pitäisi olla palttiarallaa suora eikä kuppimainen (käytössä vain 3.8 leveä Hodag). Tuossa Absoluteblackissä on offsettia vähän enemmän kuin poisotetussa Raceface:n rattaassa.
> 
> Ovaalin voisi asentaa toisinpäin mutta vino ketjulinja 'siirtyy' tuolloin toiseen laitaan. Onkos täällä porukka asennellut noita Farleyhin?



Minä oon laittanu 9.6 2017 (Aeffect cinch kammet) kyseisen rattaan ja ketjulinja on mulla ainakin ok. Jos sulla on alle 30 hampainen (26 tai 28) niin silloin se ratas pitää laittaa silleen että ne 2 pallukkaa tulee kammesta ulospäin.
Tuola tuo lukee... http://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-oval.html
*How to mount RaceFace Cinch Oval chainring on FAT BIKE:*On Fat Bikes using 26 or 28T chainrings, it is necessary to reverse the chainring dish. 26 and 28T chainring has a double-dimple mark on the front that you need to line up with the center of the crank arm to achieve proper position. All other steps are same to the instruction above.

----------


## Amhoox

> Omaani sain Cane Creekin laakerin takuuseen kun vein ruostuneen alkuperäislaakerin näytille. Ei auttanut enään rasvailut ja putsailut. Joka kolmannella lenkillä alkoi natiseen.



Mulla sama juttu! Takuuseen tuli Cane creek tilalle

Edit: Siis tää tapahtu edellisessä Farley 5 pyörässä

----------


## Han$a

> Säätö on portaaton. Isot mutterit löysään, sitten hienosäätömuttereilla akseli haluttuun kohtaan ja isot mutterit kiinni. Ei kait se rengas mitään senttitolkulla elä, jos tilaa on nyt noinkin paljon .



Niin vähän ajattelinkin että tuskin se elämään pääsee ja jos pääsee niin joku on vialla isommasti.  
Kunhan varmistin viisaammilta. Tack och adjöö.  👍

----------


## zeppo

> Minä oon laittanu 9.6 2017 (Aeffect cinch kammet) kyseisen rattaan ja ketjulinja on mulla ainakin ok. Jos sulla on alle 30 hampainen (26 tai 28) niin silloin se ratas pitää laittaa silleen että ne 2 pallukkaa tulee kammesta ulospäin.
> Tuola tuo lukee... http://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-oval.html
> *How to mount RaceFace Cinch Oval chainring on FAT BIKE:*
> 
> On Fat Bikes using 26 or 28T chainrings, it is necessary to reverse the chainring dish. 26 and 28T chainring has a double-dimple mark on the front that you need to line up with the center of the crank arm to achieve proper position. All other steps are same to the instruction above.



Justiinsa noin sen asensin ja ketjulinja on pienimmällä vaihteella todella pahan näköinen. Mulla on 'Race Face Turbine Cinch' -kammet eli erityyppiset kuin sulla (?). Ja kyseessä on 28 hampainen ratas.

Jos tiputat ketjut pois ja laitat vaikka jonkun listanpalasen eturatasta myöten niin mitä takarattaan ratasta kohden tuo suora linja osoittaa? Mulla tuo osoittaa 8. vaihteeseen....

----------


## Amhoox

> Justiinsa noin sen asensin ja ketjulinja on pienimmällä vaihteella todella pahan näköinen. Mulla on 'Race Face Turbine Cinch' -kammet eli erityyppiset kuin sulla (?). Ja kyseessä on 28 hampainen ratas.
> 
> Jos tiputat ketjut pois ja laitat vaikka jonkun listanpalasen eturatasta myöten niin mitä takarattaan ratasta kohden tuo suora linja osoittaa? Mulla tuo osoittaa 8. vaihteeseen....



Pitääpä katella ku pääsen kotio

----------


## oivu

Vaihdoin farley 9.6 Race face next kammet ja ne on 170 perällä. En uskonut oikeen heti, mutta myyjä sanoi että näin on ja siinä ne paikalla on. ketjulinja on kanssa aika hurja mutta kun laittaa isommalle rattaalle ja pyörittää taaksepäin niin ei ne sieltä ainakaan tipu eli toimii ainakin.

----------


## zipo

Keulat vanhoista Salsan tyyliin uusiksi.
*Description:*
This recall involves model year 2014 Trek Farley bicycles and framesets and 2015 Trek Farley 6 bicycles and framesets. The 2014 Trek Farley is black with green decals with an aluminum frame and fork. The 2014 frameset is sky blue with orange decals. The 2015 Trek Farley 6 is black with blue decals with an aluminum frame and fork. Both bicycle models were sold in 14.5 through 21.5 inch sizes. “Trek” is printed across the bicycle frame. 

https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2017/Tr...arley-Bicycles

----------


## zipo

Ai rattaista jne? Heinäkuusta onkin jo ikuisuus kun ensilumikin on saatu myös stadiin.http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...02#post2562402
Oliskohan tää jo 4 kerta kun linkkaan RF:n kampi ja ketjulinjoista,Liitynee enemmän fillareihin päivastoin kuin fpalstan linkit viimeaikoina.
Anyway olkaat hyvät:http://www.raceface.com/media/Crank_...chainlines.pdf
Itseasiassa toi RF linkki saisi olla  TechTalkin ekalla sivulla eli täällä:http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...TechTalk-ketju

----------


## zeppo

> Ai rattaista jne? Heinäkuusta onkin jo ikuisuus kun ensilumikin on saatu myös stadiin.http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...02#post2562402
> Oliskohan tää jo 4 kerta kun linkkaan RF:n kampi ja ketjulinjoista,Liitynee enemmän fillareihin päivastoin kuin fpalstan linkit viimeaikoina.
> Anyway olkaat hyvät:http://www.raceface.com/media/Crank_...chainlines.pdf



Joo, tuota tuijottelin mutta en ymmärrä miten tuosta saisin ulos tiedon että missä kohtaa linja kulkee takapakalla. Esimerkiksi omassa Farley 9:ssä Q factor on rullamitalla katsottuna noin 195mm, siihen se mulla jää. Muu annettu tieto, esim "Chainline (mm) RF Direct mount ring" tuon Q factorin kohdalla 58.5 ja 65 - Flipped Ring... Mikä on tuo 65 - Flipped ring? Eturattaan tyyppi? Racefacen sivuilta en tuommoista tyyppiä löytänyt... Ja mikä on BMX 1x Spider?? Omasta poisotetusta rattaasta koitin numerosarjan avulla googlettaa tai hakea edes jotain tyyppiä - tuloksena ei mitään.... Onko noita Racefacen eturattaita saatavilla eri offseteilla?? Joko kysyin tarpeeksi  :Hymy: ?

En vaan osaa tulkita tuota taulukkoa saamalla siitä minkäänlaista käyttökelpoista tietoa....

----------


## Kruunu

> Uudet barbegazit alla ja farley 9.6.  Rengas ei ole pystytolpasta kuin 1,5 cm.



Mulla on samat 27,5 x 4,5 Barbegazit 2016 Farley 9.8 renkaina. Aluksi väli pystytolppaan oli akseli etureunassa 6mm. Tänään reilu viikko asennuksen ja n.100km jälkeen väli on enää 3mm. Mittasin renkaan halkaisijan kasvaneen erotuksen verran eli 5mm (772mm vs. 777mm)

----------


## Volvospede

Melkoiset toleranssit joko renkaissa, rungoissa tai mittauksissa.  :Hymy:  No akselia taakseppäin vaan, parempi siitä vaan ajaa tulee muutenkin.

----------


## Kruunu

Oman pyörän perusteella on vaikea uskoa tuota 1,5 cm mittaa. Ehkä mulla on enemmän kuin 15mm dropout säätövaraa :Hymy: .

----------


## Amhoox

> Justiinsa noin sen asensin ja ketjulinja on pienimmällä vaihteella todella pahan näköinen. Mulla on 'Race Face Turbine Cinch' -kammet eli erityyppiset kuin sulla (?). Ja kyseessä on 28 hampainen ratas.
> 
> Jos tiputat ketjut pois ja laitat vaikka jonkun listanpalasen eturatasta myöten niin mitä takarattaan ratasta kohden tuo suora linja osoittaa? Mulla tuo osoittaa 8. vaihteeseen....



Kyllä se mullaki oli tuolla 7 ja 8 vaihteen paikkeilla. Ajossa ei oo ketjut "rahissu" yhtään eikä tehny muutakaan kummaa, eli kai sen kuuluu olla noin?

----------


## PTS

Mun kutos farleysta löystyi haarukka putkesta kesällä, hitsaukset pettivät. Ei sentään irti asti, olisi saattanut sattua. Luonnollisesti uusi takuuseen. En huomannut kyllä katsoa, että oliko samanlainen...

----------


## Grandi66

Trekillä takaisinveto vuoden 2014 Farley pyörä ja runkosetti, vuoden 2015 Farley ja runkosetti (se sini tekstinen) keula vaihdetaan takuuna.

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zeppo

> Kyllä se mullaki oli tuolla 7 ja 8 vaihteen paikkeilla. Ajossa ei oo ketjut "rahissu" yhtään eikä tehny muutakaan kummaa, eli kai sen kuuluu olla noin?



Suurkiitokset tarkistuksesta  :Hymy: ! Vissiin tuo pitää olla noin vaikka kummalta tuntuu ja ketjulinja näyttää hurjalta kun pienin pykälä on päällä. En itse hoksannut tuota äimistellä ennenkuin purin vanhat rattaat mäkeen. Toisaalta - jos ketjulinjan säätää keskelle pakkaa eturattaan mukaan (eli 6-vaihteelle) niin käykö tuossa sitten sillai ettei taakse enää mahdu se maksikokoinen läskirengas.

----------


## savierk

> Vaihdoin viimein nuo rattaat ja ketjut Farley 9:iin. Tilasin Absoluteblackiltä ovaalin eturattaan Raceface Cinch - tyyppisen ja nakkasin paikoilleen. Samalla tietysti uusi takapakka ja ketjut. Vaihteet pelaa säädön jälkeen ihan hyvin mutta ketjulinja mietityttää - suora ketjulinja eturattaalta pakkaan näyttää olevan 8-vaihteella (1x11 Sram X1) ja suurimmalla takarattaalla (pienin vaihde) ketjulinja on 'melkoisen' hurja. Eikös tuo ketjulinja pitäisi olla appropoo sellainen että suora linja eturattaalta osoittaisi 6-vaihteelle? Eli eturatas pitäisi olla palttiarallaa suora eikä kuppimainen (käytössä vain 3.8 leveä Hodag). Tuossa Absoluteblackissä on offsettia vähän enemmän kuin poisotetussa Raceface:n rattaassa.
> 
> Ovaalin voisi asentaa toisinpäin mutta vino ketjulinja 'siirtyy' tuolloin toiseen laitaan. Onkos täällä porukka asennellut noita Farleyhin?



Itsellä on tuo sama ovaali. Pitääpä tänään tarkistaa ketjulinja. Ratas pitää asentaa väärin päin niin kuin alkuperäinenkin oli eli tekstipuoli sisäänpäin. Offset tulee keskiöstä ulospäin.

----------


## zeppo

> Itsellä on tuo sama ovaali. Pitääpä tänään tarkistaa ketjulinja. Ratas pitää asentaa väärin päin niin kuin alkuperäinenkin oli eli tekstipuoli sisäänpäin. Offset tulee keskiöstä ulospäin.



Joo, just tuollai asensin oman. Pistäppä tosiaan viestiä mihin eturatas osoittaa. Kaikki vaihteet pelaa ihan ok mutta voisi tuo olla optimaalisempikin, itsellä ei ole ainakaan vielä tarvetta leveämmälle takarenkaalle kuin tuo 3.8 Hodag - tämä siis mielessä jos tuota ketjulinjaa alkaa optimoimaan paremmaksi toisella eturattaalla (voi olla ettei silloin tuo 4.5 leveä mahdu pyörimään).

----------


## Yarzan

Hyvin mahtuu ainakin Farley 5:ssa pyörimään 27.5x4.5 barbegazit tuolla Aeffect ja race face 30 piikkinen combolla. Ratas asennettu siis "väärin" päin. Asensin aluksi tekstipuoli ulospäin ja ei ottanut silloinkaan kiinni ketju mihinkään. Tosin oli haastava ketjulinja. Nyt onkin sittenkin kaikki osat päivitetty runkoa lukuunottamatta. Oiskohan kannattanut ostaa suoraan 9.8

----------


## Dalmore

> Itsellä on tuo sama ovaali. Pitääpä tänään tarkistaa ketjulinja. Ratas pitää asentaa väärin päin niin kuin alkuperäinenkin oli eli tekstipuoli sisäänpäin. Offset tulee keskiöstä ulospäin.



Oliko tiedossa että se A B:n ovaali pitää asentaa eri asentoon suhteessa kampiin kun se käännetään. Tälläisen vastauksen sain kuvan kera A B:ltä kun kysyin, jos on tiedossa niin tiedoksi asiasta kiinnostuneille.

"Our RF Cinch oval chainring can be flipped to distance it from the frame and the tyre, the concave side of the ring will be pointing away from the frame. To achieve that you have to position the ‘dot’ marking on the ring in a bit different way.
See attached. In this picture crank arm has to be put like you see, so from the front. In this picture the ring is flipped like you want it to be.  This is why the dot is not in line with the crank as this would be for normal position of the ring not flipped."

Ja vielä kuva



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## morgan

Meneekö tuohon 2016 Farley 9.6 kuinka nätisti 27.5x4.5 nakit, ja jos menee niin mistä niitä saa tilattua?  :No huh!:  Noita ylivuotisia malleja tuntuisi saavan jopa alta kahden tonnin, mutta 3.8" tuntuu liian pieneltä, ja Trek suosittelee maksimissaan 4.0" kumia. 2017-malli olisi muutoin täydellinen, mutta ei minun lompakolleni.  :Vink:  Joku alumiinirunkoinen 27.5x4.0+ peto menisi myös, mutta pitäisi vaihtaa ensitöikseen uudet kiekot.

----------


## t3mppu

> Meneekö tuohon 2016 Farley 9.6 kuinka nätisti 27.5x4.5 nakit, ja jos menee niin mistä niitä saa tilattua?  Noita ylivuotisia malleja tuntuisi saavan jopa alta kahden tonnin, mutta 3.8" tuntuu liian pieneltä, ja Trek suosittelee maksimissaan 4.0" kumia. 2017-malli olisi muutoin täydellinen, mutta ei minun lompakolleni.  Joku alumiinirunkoinen 27.5x4.0+ peto menisi myös, mutta pitäisi vaihtaa ensitöikseen uudet kiekot.



Kappas, näköjään tosiaan 2016 sivuilla sanotaan, että max 27.5x*4"* tai 26x5" ja 2017 27.5x*4.5"* tai 26x5".
Voisikohan johtua, ettei noita kumeja ollut vielä kun tuo 2016 speksattiin, kun luulisi, että on aika samoissa, kun molemmat tukee tuota 26x5" (vai onko 27.5x4.5" paljonkin isompi kehältään?) ja geometriataulukko vaikuttaisi olevan identtinen 2017 kanssa. (tosin ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö esim. chainstayt voi olla muotoiltu eri tavalla)
2016: http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/po.../1068000-2016/ 
2017: http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/polkupy%C3%B6r%C3%A4t/maastopy%C3%B6r%C3%A4t/maastopy%C3%B6r%C3%A4t-trail/farley/farley-9-6/p/1068000-2017/


Edit: näköjään Blackborow maininnut aikaisemmin myös, että mahtuis ks. viesti http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?52246-TREK-Fatbikes-Farley-Farley-6-Farley-8-and-the-rest-)&p=2598618#post2598618

Itse olin lukenut näköjään väärin tuota 2016 speksiä, nimim. tilasimpa juurikin tuollaisen 2016 "poiston", kun hinta ja speksi alkoi olla itselle sopiva.

----------


## morgan

Ahaa kiitos selvennyksestä, vaikuttaa nyt hyvältä diililtä tuo 2016-malli. Mistä pistit tilaukseen?  :Hymy:

----------


## Grandi66

Mahtuu, laitettu kahteen fillariin. Jos tarttee renkata ni laita yv.

Lähetetty minun E2333 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Veivaaja

Tossa linkki viralliseen takaisinkutsuun:

http://trek.scene7.com/is/content/Tr...otice_USEN.pdf

----------


## jtornwal

Do dii
Eka tilasin xxl hiilari fätin, jonka sitten xxl ryssi. Sitten yritin tilata Duden, jonka canyonin nettisivut ryssi.  Nyt olisi viikolla tulossa Farley 9.6  ( toivottavasti kukaan ei ryssi). Onko mitään sellaista huoltotoimenpidettä mitä ehdottomasti pitäisi tehdä ennen käyttöä. Rasvata laakereita ym... paljon pieniä ongelmia on nähtävästi ollut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## juho_u

Vaseliinia ohjanlaakeriin, jokaisessa uudessa trekissä nuo on olleet kuivat. Suosittelisin myös kuitutolppaa, oon ajanut vakiolla ja xxx kuidulla, kuitutolpalla runko joustaa huomattavasti enemmän.

----------


## Han$a

Kylläpä rupes satulaputkessa käymään kova pauke ja natina. Pesin pyörän viikko sitten ja kun pakkaset alkoi, niin alkoi natina ja pauke.  Kiristelin pultit satulasta ja satulaputkesta. 
Oliko taannoin jollain tuo kuiturunko antanut periksi tuosta satulaputken kiinnityskohdasta? Minkäläisiä jälkeä siinä oli, selkeä repeämä vai mitä?

----------


## Grandi66

Vilkase vaakaputki siitä satulaputken edestä ja sieltä taka vinoputkien välistä, takaa pitäs näkyä selkeä murtuma. Jokunen sivu taaksepäin löytyy juho_u kuvat paikoista.

fillari10.blogspot.fi
ite yrittäjä

----------


## Han$a

> Vilkase vaakaputki siitä satulaputken edestä ja sieltä taka vinoputkien välistä, takaa pitäs näkyä selkeä murtuma. Jokunen sivu taaksepäin löytyy juho_u kuvat paikoista.
> 
> fillari10.blogspot.fi
> ite yrittäjä



Eipä näkyny vastaavia repeämiä tai naarmuja . Pieniä pintanaarmuja löytyy kyllä , käytin satulatolpan pois ni oli märkä ja samaten sisus oli märkä. Eli luultavasti jäätyneenä tekee tuota naksetta . Puhdistin satulatolpan ja putken.   
Onko muuten hammastahnan levitys hyvä keino jos satulatolppa pääsee liikkumaan? 
Joskus kuullut että on käytetty.

----------


## N-Man

> Eipä näkyny vastaavia repeämiä tai naarmuja . Pieniä pintanaarmuja löytyy kyllä , käytin satulatolpan pois ni oli märkä ja samaten sisus oli märkä. Eli luultavasti jäätyneenä tekee tuota naksetta . Puhdistin satulatolpan ja putken.   
> Onko muuten hammastahnan levitys hyvä keino jos satulatolppa pääsee liikkumaan? 
> Joskus kuullut että on käytetty.



En tiedä onko tuo hammastahna ihan valmistajien hyväksymä tuote mutta hyvin on kyllä toiminut niin satulatolpassa kuin satulan kiinnityksen varmistuksessa. Kannattaa käyttää maltillisia määriä ja antaa kuivua päivä ennen rasitusta.

----------


## veehoo

Tuli päivitettyä whiten tilalle farley 9.6 ja täytyy sanoa, että ainakin parkkipaikka pyörittelyn perusteella tuntuu todella kevyeltä käsitellä  :Hymy:  Eron vanhaan 3liteen huomasi jo tällainen ummikkokin tuon pienen testilenkin perusteella. Lisäksi oli mukava tukea suomalaista kauppiasta, kun hintakaan ei eronnut reilua satasta enempää ulkomaan tarjoushintojen.

Illalla sitten kunnon testilenkile  :Cool:

----------


## Janos86

> Tuli päivitettyä whiten tilalle farley 9.6 ja täytyy sanoa, että ainakin parkkipaikka pyörittelyn perusteella tuntuu todella kevyeltä käsitellä  Eron vanhaan 3liteen huomasi jo tällainen ummikkokin tuon pienen testilenkin perusteella. Lisäksi oli mukava tukea suomalaista kauppiasta, kun hintakaan ei eronnut reilua satasta enempää ulkomaan tarjoushintojen.
> 
> Illalla sitten kunnon testilenkile



Ihan mielenkiinnosta mistä sai tähän hintaan? Saksasta saisi 1999€ tuon, saako suomesta muka melkein samaan hintaan? Tämä houkuttelisi ja mielellään tukisin myös suomalaista kauppiasta

----------


## veehoo

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta mistä sai tähän hintaan? Saksasta saisi 1999€ tuon, saako suomesta muka melkein samaan hintaan? Tämä houkuttelisi ja mielellään tukisin myös suomalaista kauppiasta



Nummen pyörä Turussa. Eilen oli ilmeisesti vielä kaikkia kokoja jäljellä, tosin yksittäiskappaleita.

http://www.nummenpyora.fi/tuotteet/f...rley-9-6-2016/

----------


## Janski80

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta mistä sai tähän hintaan? Saksasta saisi 1999€ tuon, saako suomesta muka melkein samaan hintaan? Tämä houkuttelisi ja mielellään tukisin myös suomalaista kauppiasta



Itsekkin kyselin syksyllä tarjouksia sähköpostilla Trek Farley  EX8:sta ,niin kyllä parhaimman tarjouksen sai ihan kotimaisesta liikkeestä.Tarjous hinnat vaihtelivat  kyllä aika paljon.En tiedä että ottaako kaikki kauppiaat tosissaan sähköpostikyselyjä,toiset lattoivat  ovh hinnan ja toiset koitti ihan oikeasti hieroa kauppaa.

----------


## jukra

Hyvän tarjouksen innoittamana tilasin itsekin Farleyn nahkahousuilta (olisinpa huomannut suomitarjouksen aikaisemmin). Ensimmäistä kertaa ollaan fättiä ostamassa, kokeiltu toki on, joten hauska nähdä tarttuuko miten hyvin ko. laji.

Ketjun perusteella pyörään menee jopa 27,5x4,5 koon kumit, pieni kysymys tähän liittyen.. mistä noita käytännössä saa?
Vakiotoimittajilla (BD, BC, jne) näytti aika huonolta minkään 27,5" fätti renkaan osalta tuo valikoima. Lähinnä ajattelin talven lumikelejä, jos tulee päivitystarve orkkis kumeihin vastaan nopealla tarpeella.

----------


## Jeltsar

27,5 x 4,5 barbegazeja saa kaiketi trekiltä, paikalliselta korjaajalta tilasin, niin tammikuulle menee  :Irvistys:  
Vai mistäs porukka oli ostanut? Onko Suomessa jossain vielä hyllyssä? Ilmeisesti saatavuus vähän heikko atm.

----------


## Sammy

Kuopiossa Iikan Pyörävarikolla on ollut hyllyssä 27,5x4,5" Barbegazeja.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

Jees, kiitos vinkistä (vai eihän ollut myyjä itse kyseessä?)! Sieltäpä sitten joka tapauksessa. 

Kuulemma myös grandi66 käyttäjältä kantsii kysyä.

----------


## Jeltsar

(^ei anna muokata)

Niin ja kuulemma iikalle jäi vielä hyllyyn useampikin kappale muillekin tiedoksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Sammy

> Jees, kiitos vinkistä (vai eihän ollut myyjä itse kyseessä?)! Sieltäpä sitten joka tapauksessa. 
> 
> Kuulemma myös grandi66 käyttäjältä kantsii kysyä.



En ole myyjä  Sieltä vaan ostin omat renkaat...

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Grandi66

Miulta löytyy yks pari.

fillari10.blogspot.fi
ite yrittäjä

----------


## Jakke81

Pyörä-Suvalan kautta hommasin omaan dudeen nuo 27.5 barbegazit

----------


## oivu

27.5" 4.5" Barbegazet tuli hankittua. Kiitti vihjeistä. nyt odottelen että olis pehmeempi meno noilla kumeilla. Näi tossa Facebookissa että olis tulossa nastakumi myös Bontragerilta. Gnarwhal 27.5" ja kyljessä luki prototyyppi. onko jollain tietoo koska mahtaa tulla myyntiin?

----------


## zeppo

> 27.5" 4.5" Barbegazet tuli hankittua. Kiitti vihjeistä. nyt odottelen että olis pehmeempi meno noilla kumeilla. Näi tossa Facebookissa että olis tulossa nastakumi myös Bontragerilta. Gnarwhal 27.5" ja kyljessä luki prototyyppi. onko jollain tietoo koska mahtaa tulla myyntiin?



Eipä ole hajua mutta mielenkiinnosta kysyn että mikä mahtoi olla renkaan leveys tuossa protossa?

----------


## oivu

> Eipä ole hajua mutta mielenkiinnosta kysyn että mikä mahtoi olla renkaan leveys tuossa protossa?



4.5"



Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zeppo

Ok, kiitos selvennyksestä  :Hymy: .

Hain Suvalasta Maxxisin Minionin FBF:t eteen ja taakse - nämä olisi jossain vaiheessa tarkotus nastottaa. FBF taaksekin koska FBR:n nappulat ei suosi nastoja... Pistin jo alle litkutettuna ja nyt ajellu pari päivää. Asennusvaiheessa jo huomasi että rengas on selvästi jykevämpi sivuiltaan kuin Hodag, tosin ensituntuma on että rullaavuus on näissä huonompi ja onhan nämä vissiin parisataa grammaa painavammatkin per kappale. Alkaa Farleyssä olla jo massaa, nyt kaikkine lisineen (runkolaukku, työkalut, lokarit ym) ollaan 17 kg tienoolla. Edellinen vanha uskollinen Feltti on jo kevyempi  :Hymy: . 

Minionin pidosta en osaa oikein sanoa mitään, ei lipsunut sen enempää kuin Hodagitkaan.

----------


## mk

> Huolto-ohjelmassa lienee ohjainlaakerin vaihto, kun kiristely,löysäys,kiristys säätörumbat ei ole tilanteeseen tuoneet muutosta vaan lenkkien "piristyksenä" on narina,rutina.. Miten tuota laakerin valitusta nyt kuvailisikaan. 
> Laakerissa ei tunnu mitään outoa, auttaisko tuohon jokin ensiapu? 
> Yritin webkaupoista katsoa sopivaa laakeria, mutta mistäs tuohon sopivan mallin löytäis?
> Suosituksia/linkkiä/vinkkiä/teknisiä tietoja? 
> "Noviisi ohjainlaakerinvaihtaja" kiittää jo etukäteen



Eipä auttanut "ammattiliikkeenkään" laakerinvaihto , omien rasvailukokeilujen jälkeen.. Tilalle uusittiin laakerit, muitten osien jäädessä entiselleen .. (washerit ja päällikuppi sekä kruunu) .. Narina ja napse jäi entiselleen .. jos jollain valistunutta arvausta aiheuttajasta niin palstan mainepallura lähtee parhaasta ehdotuksesta .. (oikeasta) linkki ääniin tässä https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5...nFuMnNWY2VZeUk

----------


## Janos86

Miten nuo Farleyn 27,5x3,8 Bontragerit sopii ympärivuotiseen käyttöön? Eli toimiiko suht ookoo kesät talvet vai saako sitä heti lähteä rengaskaupoille jos tuon sattuisi OnOnen tilalle ostamaan?

----------


## Miekkari

> Miten nuo Farleyn 27,5x3,8 Bontragerit sopii ympärivuotiseen käyttöön? Eli toimiiko suht ookoo kesät talvet vai saako sitä heti lähteä rengaskaupoille jos tuon sattuisi OnOnen tilalle ostamaan?



Mä olin tyytyväinen ainakin 26" hodagin toimintaan kun ne alla oli Farley 8:sissa. Pitoa riitti kesällä ja talvella, rullaavuus kans hyvä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## oivu

> Miten nuo Farleyn 27,5x3,8 Bontragerit sopii ympärivuotiseen käyttöön? Eli toimiiko suht ookoo kesät talvet vai saako sitä heti lähteä rengaskaupoille jos tuon sattuisi OnOnen tilalle ostamaan?



Täällä kanssa tyytyväinen 27.5 3.8" kumiin kun ei ollu muutakaan saatavilla. Mutta kyllä se riitti ainakin mun talviajoon syötteen, Pyhän  ja Turun reittejä ajelin talvella.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## t3mppu

> Miten nuo Farleyn 27,5x3,8 Bontragerit sopii ympärivuotiseen käyttöön? Eli toimiiko suht ookoo kesät talvet vai saako sitä heti lähteä rengaskaupoille jos tuon sattuisi OnOnen tilalle ostamaan?



Annan oman vastaukseni talvikeleistä kunhan flunssa sallii viemään renkaat tallista polulle  :Sarkastinen: 

Eilen ehdin jo vaihtaa rattaan AB ovaaliin, teippailla runkoa, poistaa sisurit, lisätä flättipedaalit ja hyllyssä ylimääräisenä olleen reverbin.
19.5" kokoiselle 9.6:lle tubelessina, flättipedaaleilla ja reverbillä jäi painoa 12.87kg.

Lisää raporttia ja kuvia kunhan ehtii.

----------


## JaniM

TREK:n Farley 9 ja 9.6 alennuksessa: http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/fat-bikes

----------


## Janos86

> TREK:n Farley 9 ja 9.6 alennuksessa: http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/fat-bikes



Onko kenelläkään kokemuksia tuosta kaupasta? Tuo hinta houkuttelisi kylläkin

----------


## Jeltsar

> Miten nuo Farleyn 27,5x3,8 Bontragerit sopii ympärivuotiseen käyttöön? Eli toimiiko suht ookoo kesät talvet vai saako sitä heti lähteä rengaskaupoille jos tuon sattuisi OnOnen tilalle ostamaan?



Kesällä huiput: rullaavat hyvin mutta pitoa löytyy silti. Ilmatila tietty pienempi, että vähän reilummilla paineilla saa ajaa ettei lyö läpi kovassa menossa.

Nyt talvella taas ehkä loppuu ominaisuudet. Tasasella maalla ihan jees, mutta pienessäkin mäessä tuntuu pito loppuvan. Kunhan saa nuo uudet 4,5" alle, niin pääsee vertaamaan.

Joka tapauksessa on ne läskit silti ja paremmin menee kuin perus kapoiset talvella.

----------


## Mini

Sama vika eli kiinostas hinnan puolesta ostaa, 9.6 tämän päivän kurssilla 1915 €  :Hymy:

----------


## Pipo

Kokemusta ei ole mutta kun Trekkiä myyvät vain viralliset dealerit en näe syytä miksei homma toimisi..?

----------


## Grandi66

Ainoo este on siinä suostuvatko lähettää maan rajojen ulkopuolelle. Kaikki ku ei sitä tee vaikka nettikauppa oliski.

fillari10.blogspot.fi
ite yrittäjä

----------


## Pipo

https://www.12gobiking.nl/trek-farley-9-6-2016 

Tuolta ainakin lupasivat toimittaa kun kyselin pari kuukautta sitten.

----------


## Janos86

> Ainoo este on siinä suostuvatko lähettää maan rajojen ulkopuolelle. Kaikki ku ei sitä tee vaikka nettikauppa oliski.
> 
> fillari10.blogspot.fi
> ite yrittäjä



Kyllä siellä on vaihtoehtona ulkomaille lähetys ainakin

----------


## maravee

Ei jaksanut alkaa kikkailemaan ulkomaanelävien kanssa, kun koto Suomestakin 2016 mallin 9.6 saa 2149€. Oli pakko varata itselle myöhäinen isänpäivälahja... 

Lähetetty minun SM-T815 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## smpsa

Kannattaa myös kysellä tarjouksia paikallisista liikkeistä, voipi yllättyä, vaikka ko.  pyörää ei hyllyssä olisikaan. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Janos86

Itse olen sen verran laiska ja pääasiassa suurinosa suomalaisista liikkeistä vastaa huonosti kyselyihin ettei viitsi alkaa odottelemaan montaa viikkoa vastausta. 
Saksasta tuon saan 1958€ kotiin toimitettuna joten taidan siihen kallistua

----------


## yannara

Erittäin vaikee valinta varmaan, huh huh: 26" x 5" or 27.5" x 4" wheels ..onneksi mun kukkarolla ei tarvii noita miettiä edes  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juho_u

> Erittäin vaikee valinta varmaan, huh huh: 26" x 5" or 27.5" x 4" wheels ..onneksi mun kukkarolla ei tarvii noita miettiä edes



27,5x4,5" mahtuu reilusti. Noilla mitoilla 27,5x4,8" mahtuu vielä.

Oma kuitufarley alukiekoilla 11.4kg xt-trailipolkimilla (paino 4,5" renkailla).

----------


## Kruunu

Tässä lisäinfoa selkeällä Ranskan kielellä Bontrager Gnarwhal 27,5 x 4,5 nastarenkaasta, mutta saattaa olla tämä talvi ohi, ennen kuin nuo Eurooppaan rantautuvat. Odotettavissa Kanadaan vasta Joulun tienoilla ja tänne tulosta ei kaupoillakaan ole vielä mitään tietoa.

http://sportolympe.com/produit/bontr...gnarwhal-27-5/

----------


## a-o

> 27,5x4,5" mahtuu reilusti. Noilla mitoilla 27,5x4,8" mahtuu vielä.
> 
> Oma kuitufarley alukiekoilla 11.4kg xt-trailipolkimilla (paino 4,5" renkailla).



Nyt ihan vähän kiinnostaa muutokset verrattuna alkuperäiseen kokoonpanoon. 
Eli mitä pitää muuttaa muuttaa, että pyörä noin keveä ja mitkä kiekot sinulla on?

----------


## juho_u

> Nyt ihan vähän kiinnostaa muutokset verrattuna alkuperäiseen kokoonpanoon. 
> Eli mitä pitää muuttaa muuttaa, että pyörä noin keveä ja mitkä kiekot sinulla on?



Päivitykset,
Vaihteet X01, (myös rattaat)
Jarrut, 8000  XT
Tanko, Renthal fatbar carbon 780mm
Stemmi, 35mm havoc
Satulatolppa, bontrager XXX
Runko vaihtui myös kevyempään, kun vanha murtui, nyt on täyshiilarikeula.

Orkkis kiekot on vielä... nuo 4,5 barbegazit on kevyemmät, kuin 3,8 hodag.

----------


## a-o

> Päivitykset,
> Vaihteet X01, (myös rattaat)
> Jarrut, 8000  XT
> Tanko, Renthal fatbar carbon 780mm
> Stemmi, 35mm havoc
> Satulatolppa, bontrager XXX
> Runko vaihtui myös kevyempään, kun vanha murtui, nyt on täyshiilarikeula.
> 
> Orkkis kiekot on vielä... nuo 4,5 barbegazit on kevyemmät, kuin 3,8 hodag.



No on kevyt! 

Eli myös X01 takapakka? Itsellä on XG-1175 niitattu pakka, joka painaa 325g (vs X01 268g).

Mitkä kammet sulla on?

Onko sulla alkuperäiset jackalope kiekot? Kuitukehillä lähtisi mukavasti painoa pois!

Samalla tässä mietiskelin omaan pyörään kevennysideoita :Hymy:

----------


## Janos86

Paljonko nuo alkuperäiset Jackalopet painaa? Onko ketään punninnut

----------


## zipo

26" 177x12mm thruaxle takakiekko xd driverillä 1552g ja etukiekko 150x15mm 1330g.
27,5" Jackalope kiekkosetin painosta ei havaintoja.

----------


## Janos86

Tuo 27,5 juuri kiinnostaisi koska 9.6 olisi kiikarissa.Jos tuon päädyn ostamaan niin täytynee varmaan muuttaa tubeleksiksi ja porata kevennysreiät vanteisiin

----------


## Grandi66

Kevennysreijät ei onnistu, kun pinnalinja on toispuoleinen, sorry.

fillari10.blogspot.fi
ite yrittäjä

----------


## Janos86

Kiitos tiedosta, aina oppii jotain uutta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

^ Ei tarvitse muuttaa tubeleksiksi, ovat valmiiksi sellaiset. Toki venttiilit pitää hommata. Enkä kyllä porailemaan lähtisi noita kehiä.

Olimpa hidas..

----------


## oivu

> Paljonko nuo alkuperäiset Jackalopet painaa? Onko ketään punninnut



Jackalope Etukiekko 1.5kg ilman kumia ja taka 1.8kg ilman pakkaa ja kumia. Trekin wampa hiilarikiekkot etu 1.25kg taka 1.5kg

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## t3mppu

> Tuo 27,5 juuri kiinnostaisi koska 9.6 olisi kiikarissa.Jos tuon päädyn ostamaan niin täytynee varmaan muuttaa tubeleksiksi ja porata kevennysreiät vanteisiin



En huomannut omiania punnita tyhjänä, mutta tässä vähän suuntaviivoja.

Pakasta revitty complete takakiekko (jackalope, hodag 27.5x3.8", sisuri, takapakka XG-1150 10-42, jarrulevy 160mm centerline, ei akselia): 3800g
Etunen sisurilla ja jarrulevyllä: 3170g

Tubelessina muutama yksikkö (100-150ml) litkua sisässään: takanen 3550g ja etunen 2900g, noista voinee komponentteja vähentämällä haarukoida todellista painoa.

----------


## t3mppu

> ^ Ei tarvitse muuttaa tubeleksiksi, ovat valmiiksi sellaiset. Toki venttiilit pitää hommata. Enkä kyllä porailemaan lähtisi noita kehiä.
> 
> Olimpa hidas..



Oli kyllä hämmentävän simppeli tubelesointi tuo jackalope + hodag.
Jalkapumpulla hissukseen pumppailemalla täyttyi ja nousi paikoilleen.

Melkoinen äheltäminen olikin sitten taas saada sisurit pois, kun ei meinannut saada toista reunaa pois vanteelta :P

----------


## Janos86

Kiitoksia tiedosta! Eli suunnilleen 300g lähtee painoa edestä ja takaa pois tubelessina

----------


## t3mppu

> Kiitoksia tiedosta! Eli suunnilleen 300g lähtee painoa edestä ja takaa pois tubelessina



Jep, sisurit painoi jotain lähemmäs 900g/pari.
Litkua mulle tuli eri määrät (taakse tais tulla vähempi noiden painoerojen perusteella), kun litku loppui kesken.

----------


## ealex

> Kiitoksia tiedosta! Eli suunnilleen 300g lähtee painoa edestä ja takaa pois tubelessina







> Jep, sisurit painoi jotain lähemmäs 900g/pari.



Eli puoli kiloa lähtee kunnollisilla sisureilla, 13F.

----------


## Janos86

Nyt olisi vanha pyörä myyty ja pitäisi keksiä joku tilalle. Tuo 9.6 haukuttaisi mutta nuo 27,5" vanteet hiukan tökkii, jos haluaisi renkaita vaihdella niin 26" olisi reilusti isompi valikoima. 
No täytynee lähiaikoina johonkin kuitupyörään päätyä ettei mene ajelut ohi

----------


## juho_u

Miksi niitä renkaita pitää vaihdella? 4,5 barbegazit alle ja kovaa ajoa. Muista ostaa myös kuitutolppa, alkaa runko toimia aivan eritavalla..

----------


## Janos86

Eihän niitä välttämätää täydykään, lähinnä jos noi ei miellytä niin olisi isompi valikoima 26 kokoluokassa. 
Onko heittää ehdotusta sopivasta kuitutolpasta?

----------


## juho_u

Trekin xxx tolpalla runko joustaa 30-40% enemmän, kun orkkis alutolpalla. Eikä ollut kalliskaan.

----------


## Ski

Renkaiden vaihtelu on aika "kallista" hommaa... 
Oikeastaan helpotti ku Barbeilla (ja Hodageilla) ajelee ja lisää on tulossa jos haluaa.
Oikeastaan 27,5 65mm kehät on parempi investointi kuin internet trendien ohjaama renkaiden vaihto-ohjelma 😀

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Janos86

Joo tottahan se on että kallista ja helpompi kun ei ole vaihtoehtoja niin ei mene hifistelyksi vaan saa keskittyä ajamaan  :Leveä hymy: 
Farleyhin varmaan päädyn, nyt pohdin vaan 2016 ja 2017 main välillä, 2017 miellyttäisi enemmän silmää ja siinä olisi noi 4,5" renkaat valmiina

----------


## bouncer

Entinen läski sai uuden kodin ja Farley tuli heti tilalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Onko vielä montaki senttiä satulaputkee jäljellä?  :Vink:

----------


## jussi.korkeakivi

Miten irtoaa Farley 5 vapaaratas? Lähteekö ihan vetämällä ja pitääkö musta holkki irroittaa navan päästä?

----------


## Kronreif

On siinä Trekin lujitemuovirunko kovilla (vaikka minimi-inserttiin matkaa olisikin).

----------


## Kanuuna

Onkos tämä Farley 9 hyvällä hintaa? Ainakin alennus on kohtuu kova kaupan omasta hinnasta.

http://www.sportax.fi/product/1396/t...ampanjahintaan

----------


## Janski80

Eikös tuo Farley 9 ole jo hyvään hintaan,eikä tuo Farley 9.6 ole hinnan kiroissa jos kuitua tekee mieli.

----------


## Janos86

150€ lisää niin saat suomesta jo 9.6 Farleyn

----------


## Läskimasa

^ Siinä ei oo Blutoa.

----------


## fättärix

Tarkoitus heivata etuvaihtaja mäkeen omasta F5:sta. Minkälaista eturatasta suosittelette, jonkun verran ajoa myös asfaltilla niin pitäis riittää välitystä kovempaankin vauhtiin?

----------


## Volvospede

> Tarkoitus heivata etuvaihtaja mäkeen omasta F5:sta. Minkälaista eturatasta suosittelette, jonkun verran ajoa myös asfaltilla niin pitäis riittää välitystä kovempaankin vauhtiin?



Kokeile nykysellä kahen rattaan systeemillä millä vaihteella saat mieleises kovemman vauhdin siellä asfaltilla. Sittenhän sä voit laskea minkäkokoinen eturatas vaaditaan että saat samat kyydit kun takana on käytössä pienin ratas.

----------


## Mokka

Minä pistin 30 piikkisen (vakio 11-36 takana) , kesällä menee, mutta talveksi kyllä pitäisi pistää kevyempi kun tahtoo hyytyä möyriessä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-N915FY laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fättärix

Kiitos vinkeistä.

----------


## Kibbe

Itsellä 30 piikkinen edessä ja 11-42 pakka takana. Riittää välitykset talvellekin ja siirtymätkin mennyt ihan sujuvasti.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Han$a

Onko muilla ollu uuden  barbegazien kans tubeless ongelmia? Itellä takanen vajuaa koko ajan. Vaihdoin venttiilin ja päivässä laskee tyhjäksi renkaan. Litkua n. 2-3 desiä.  Etunen pitää.  Tarkistelin rengasta joka puolelta eikä näy mitään  isompia nirhaumia tjn muuta.  
Jackalope alla, vähän saanu osumaa.

----------


## juho_u

> Tarkoitus heivata etuvaihtaja mäkeen omasta F5:sta. Minkälaista eturatasta suosittelette, jonkun verran ajoa myös asfaltilla niin pitäis riittää välitystä kovempaankin vauhtiin?



26 eturatas käytössä, on just sopiva 10-42 pakan kanssa. Riittää yli 30km/h ja nousee mäetkin.

----------


## bouncer

> ^ Onko vielä montaki senttiä satulaputkee jäljellä?



On vielä monta senttiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jakke81

> Onko muilla ollu uuden  barbegazien kans tubeless ongelmia? Itellä takanen vajuaa koko ajan. Vaihdoin venttiilin ja päivässä laskee tyhjäksi renkaan. Litkua n. 2-3 desiä.  Etunen pitää.  Tarkistelin rengasta joka puolelta eikä näy mitään  isompia nirhaumia tjn muuta.  
> Jackalope alla, vähän saanu osumaa.



Olisko sulla pettänyt jackalope kiekon alkuperäinen teippausta? Itselläni on desi litkua ja ongelmitta menee.
Tarkistappa vuotaa pinna reijistä ilmaa, myös jalka osat kannattaa noilla kiekoilla tarkistaa saippua veden kanssa. Siis jos ongelmia.

----------


## Han$a

Onko siihen olemassa valmiit teipit?  Vai gorillaa kehiin? 
Tuo vajoaminen alkoi vasta viikko/pari kun vaihdoin hodagin pois... 
Hyvin nousee silti ylös kun pumppaa, viittais vähän pinnojen kautta vuotamiseen..

----------


## juho_u

Esim. 21mm stanin teippi toimii. Minulla oli samoja ongelmia, kun hodageista otettiin sisurit pois (teippaus oli tehty huonosti). Barbegazeilla ei oo ongelmia ollut.

----------


## Sammy

Wampa vuoti teipeistä joskus. Piti vaihtaa alkuperäiset pois. Kuvassa näkyy teipissä oleva kanava jonka kautta vuoti.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Ikävä kyllä, tuollainen "urakkatyylin" teippaus ei ole kovin harvinainen juttu. Olen nähnyt toisissakin tubelessready-vanteissa tehtaan jäljiltä olevan teippauksen joka oli rypyssä.  Ihme kyllä, ei vuotanut ihan heti.

----------


## Jeltsar

On se vaan kevyt tuo F9.6 nyt kun vaihtoi kuitukeulan takaisin. Ketterä ja kiihtyy eri tavalla. Näinköhän sitä kehtaa enää blutoa laittaa keväällä...

Ja mukavasti uudet barbet antaa pitoa verrattuna hodageihin. Lunta odotellessa.

----------


## Kruunu

> Ketterä ja kiihtyy eri tavalla.



Sama tunne syntyi F9.8 kanssa, kun vaihdoin pitkän tauon jälkeen 29+ renkaat 27,5 Barbegazien tilalle. Pehmeää ja nopeaa kyytiä.

----------


## Han$a

> Esim. 21mm stanin teippi toimii. Minulla oli samoja ongelmia, kun hodageista otettiin sisurit pois (teippaus oli tehty huonosti). Barbegazeilla ei oo ongelmia ollut.



Stanin teippi vanhan tilalle ja uus venttiili,  loppu vajoaminen.  Oli se alkuperäinen teippi juuri venttiilin kohilta hitusen revennyt ja vanhan venttiilin kumitiiviste oli haprastunu.  
Nyt toimii taas.  👍 kiitos

----------


## Jeltsar

> Sama tunne syntyi F9.8 kanssa, kun vaihdoin pitkän tauon jälkeen 29+ renkaat 27,5 Barbegazien tilalle. Pehmeää ja nopeaa kyytiä.



No varmasti. Hetkinen, meneekö 29+ mukisematta vai täytyykö tehdä jotain kikkailuja. Nimim. Erittäin mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto  :Hymy:

----------


## Kruunu

Kyllä 29x3 renkaat sopivalla kiekkosetillä alla pyörivät, tilaakin jää vielä, jos tulevaisuudessa isompia markkinoille tulee. 

Ajatus 29+ pyöristä syntyi fillarilehden 1/2016 testatusta Croc paksupyörästä kahdella kiekkosetillä sekä mtbr.com foorumin fatbike keskusteluista. 29+ renkaiden avulla pyörän paino putoaa reilun kilon alkuperäisiin pyöriin verrattuna ja sen kyllä tuntee.

----------


## Janos86

Tänään tuli lopetettua arpominen ja kävin tilaamassa ensi vuoden mallin 9.6 Farleystä 17,5" kokoisena. Ensi viikolla pitäisi saapua niin pääsee testaamaan ja litkuttamaan

----------


## Jeltsar

> Kyllä 29x3 renkaat sopivalla kiekkosetillä alla pyörivät, tilaakin jää vielä, jos tulevaisuudessa isompia markkinoille tulee. 
> 
> Ajatus 29+ pyöristä syntyi fillarilehden 1/2016 testatusta Croc paksupyörästä kahdella kiekkosetillä sekä mtbr.com foorumin fatbike keskusteluista. 29+ renkaiden avulla pyörän paino putoaa reilun kilon alkuperäisiin pyöriin verrattuna ja sen kyllä tuntee.



Ok. Hyvä tietää. Entä etujousto? Ei taida blutoon enää mennä, oletko hommannut manitoun vielä kaveriksi vaiko ihan jäykkänä mennään?

----------


## Kruunu

> Ok. Hyvä tietää. Entä etujousto? Ei taida blutoon enää mennä, oletko hommannut manitoun vielä kaveriksi vaiko ihan jäykkänä mennään?




Jäykällä mennään toistaiseksi. Bluto, Fatlab/Wren, Lauf mietintä päätyi Lauf Carbonara Regularin tilaukseen. Sitä odotellessa. Pienissä juurakoissa jäykällä keulalla en mukavuudessa tunne eroa Bontrager 27,5 Barbegazin ja 29+ Chupacabran välillä. Isommissa pateissa ero kasvaa hieman, muttei merkittävästi. Kevyitä läpilyöntejä vanteelle tulee toki helpommin 29+ renkailla rengaspaineista riippuen.

Kyllä 29x3 Bontrager Chupacabra _pitäisi_ Blutoon mahtua, kun 27,5 Barbegazi mahtuu uutena myös niukasti. Kun 27,5 Barbegazi kasvaa lopulliseen mittaan, niin rengas alkaa ottamaaan kiinni Blutoon mtbr -palstan postauksien mukaan. Chupacabra taitaa olla suurimpia 29x3 renkaista, mutta pienempiäkin tarvittaessa (mm. WTB Ranger) kyllä löytyy.

Alla aiempi renkaiden mitta-postaus täydennettynä WTB Ranger mitoilla. Mitat otettu uutena, 27,5 renkaat suurevat joitain millejä, 29+ renkaat vaikuttavat pysyvän lähempänä alkuperäisiä mittoja. Päivitellään mittoja ajokilometrien myötä.


27,5 x 4,5 Barbegazi: halkaisija 773mm, leveys 108mm (0,5 bar, 80mm vanne)

27,5 x 3,8 Hodag: halkaisija 754mm, leveys 98mm (0,5 bar, 80mm vanne)

29 x 3 Chupacabra: halkaisija 766mm, leveys 77mm (0,8 bar, 50mm vanne)

29 x 3 WTB Ranger: Halkaisija 764mm, leveys 73mm (0,8 bar, 50mm vanne)

----------


## Miekkari

Mahtuu chupa blutoon ihan hyvin, täällä oli loppukesän käytössä 29+ bluton kanssa. Jännän näköinen tulee keulasta blutolla, 150mm navalla ja kaposella vannekehällä.   

Edit: kuvassa tosin ei ole chupa edessä  :Leveä hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

^Kiitos infosta! Tässä on hyvää aikaa speksailla ennen kevättä  :Hymy:

----------


## savierk

> Minä oon laittanu 9.6 2017 (Aeffect cinch kammet) kyseisen rattaan ja ketjulinja on mulla ainakin ok. Jos sulla on alle 30 hampainen (26 tai 28) niin silloin se ratas pitää laittaa silleen että ne 2 pallukkaa tulee kammesta ulospäin.
> Tuola tuo lukee... http://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-oval.html
> *How to mount RaceFace Cinch Oval chainring on FAT BIKE:*
> 
> On Fat Bikes using 26 or 28T chainrings, it is necessary to reverse the chainring dish. 26 and 28T chainring has a double-dimple mark on the front that you need to line up with the center of the crank arm to achieve proper position. All other steps are same to the instruction above.



Asensin pari päivää sitten Farley 9.6:seen AB:n 28T ovaalirattaan Race face Aeffect kampeen, niin että offsettia tulee enemmän ulospäin. Niin kuin Race Facen alkuperäinenkin ratas on. Ekan lenkin aikana huomasin, että ketju heittää sisälle päin muutaman millin aina kammen varren kohdalla. Purin rattaan ja ilmeni, että ratas ottaa kampeen kiinni. Nyt olen käyny viestitteluä AB:n kanssa ja myöntävät, että heillä on virhe nettisivuilla. Ainakaan 26T ja 28T ratas ei mahdu RF Aeffect kampeen. Tarjosivat 3mm Boost ratasta, mutta sillä ketjulinja menee vinoon vs. alkuperäinen. Toki haittaako tuo 3mm, niin ei varmaan. Eli tuo 2 pallukkaa kammesta ulospäin ei toimi.

Yksi vaihtoehto on ottaa viilalla ~1mm pois kammen sisältä jolloin ratas ei enää osuis kampeen. Onko muut huomannu vastaavaa?

----------


## t3mppu

> Asensin pari päivää sitten Farley 9.6:seen AB:n 28T ovaalirattaan Race face Aeffect kampeen, niin että offsettia tulee enemmän ulospäin. Niin kuin Race Facen alkuperäinenkin ratas on. Ekan lenkin aikana huomasin, että ketju heittää sisälle päin muutaman millin aina kammen varren kohdalla. Purin rattaan ja ilmeni, että ratas ottaa kampeen kiinni. Nyt olen käyny viestitteluä AB:n kanssa ja myöntävät, että heillä on virhe nettisivuilla. Ainakaan 26T ja 28T ratas ei mahdu RF Aeffect kampeen. Tarjosivat 3mm Boost ratasta, mutta sillä ketjulinja menee vinoon vs. alkuperäinen. Toki haittaako tuo 3mm, niin ei varmaan. Eli tuo 2 pallukkaa kammesta ulospäin ei toimi.
> 
> Yksi vaihtoehto on ottaa viilalla ~1mm pois kammen sisältä jolloin ratas ei enää osuis kampeen. Onko muut huomannu vastaavaa?



Mun käsityksen ja havaintojen mukaan se absolute blackin boost ratas on juurikin oikea.
Asiaa käsiteltiin myös tuolla fatbike techtalkissa http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...t=#post2603647

Tässä vielä miten itse tuon järkeilin:
9.6 farleyssä on race face aeffect kammet ja ratas (race face) asennettuna väärinpäin (flipped).
Race face taulukoissa mainitaan  ketjulinjaksi esim. 68.5mm ja 75mm (flipped) --> 6.5mm ero -->  6.5/2 = 3.25mm. 
Normi race facen rattaassa on siis 3.25mm offsettiä ja AB:n boost mallissa 3mm, se on siis hyvin lähellä tuota alkuperäistä sijaintia.
Miltä se sun ketjulinja nyt näyttää kun on vielä normaalia ulompana (kiinni kammessa)?

Mulla on omassa farleyssa 28T Absoluteblack Cinch Boost asennettuna juurikin väärinpäin.
Vaikuttais hyvältä, vaikka en oo ehtiny vielä paljoa ajamaan.
Koitan muistaa ottaa kuvan ketjulinjasta.

----------


## ealex

> Asensin pari päivää sitten Farley 9.6:seen AB:n 28T ovaalirattaan Race face Aeffect kampeen, niin että offsettia tulee enemmän ulospäin. Niin kuin Race Facen alkuperäinenkin ratas on. Ekan lenkin aikana huomasin, että ketju heittää sisälle päin muutaman millin aina kammen varren kohdalla. Purin rattaan ja ilmeni, että ratas ottaa kampeen kiinni. Nyt olen käyny viestitteluä AB:n kanssa ja myöntävät, että heillä on virhe nettisivuilla. Ainakaan 26T ja 28T ratas ei mahdu RF Aeffect kampeen. Tarjosivat 3mm Boost ratasta, mutta sillä ketjulinja menee vinoon vs. alkuperäinen. Toki haittaako tuo 3mm, niin ei varmaan. Eli tuo 2 pallukkaa kammesta ulospäin ei toimi.
> 
> Yksi vaihtoehto on ottaa viilalla ~1mm pois kammen sisältä jolloin ratas ei enää osuis kampeen. Onko muut huomannu vastaavaa?



Itseasiassa AB:n boost-rattaalla ketjulinja on lähempänä RaceFacea ja IMO sopivampi 11s takapakalle. Mulla on ollut vastaava ongelma myös jonkun muun (ei AB:n) rattaan ja Next SL kampien kanssa, tosin ratas ei ollut sentään vinossa, mutta kosketti kampia mikä häiritsi minua.  :Sarkastinen:  Ongelma ratkesi toisenlaisella, litteämmällä rattaalla, vastaavalla, kuin AB:n Boost.

----------


## zeppo

Juu, voin allekirjoitaa kahden edellisen herrasmiehen huomiot ja kokeilut. Ostin itse ensin väärän eli tuon 6mm offsetilla olevan rattaan. Farley 9:ssä on Turbine kammet mutta siinä ei ketju ottanut kampeen kiinni, ketjulinja osoitti vaan vaihteelle 8 ja suurimmalla takarattaalla ketjulinja oli melko vino. Tilasin sitten boost-rattaan ja nyt on ketjulinja kuten alkuperäisellä raceface:n rattaalla.

----------


## savierk

> Juu, voin allekirjoitaa kahden edellisen herrasmiehen huomiot ja kokeilut. Ostin itse ensin väärän eli tuon 6mm offsetilla olevan rattaan. Farley 9:ssä on Turbine kammet mutta siinä ei ketju ottanut kampeen kiinni, ketjulinja osoitti vaan vaihteelle 8 ja suurimmalla takarattaalla ketjulinja oli melko vino. Tilasin sitten boost-rattaan ja nyt on ketjulinja kuten alkuperäisellä raceface:n rattaalla.



Ok, eli Farleyn alkuperäinen RF ratas on ~3mm offsetilla. Silloinhan tuo Boost on juuri oikea. Kysyin RF DM rattaasta Hi5bikesta ja sieltä tuli vastaus, että kaikki RF DM Cinch rattaat on 6mm offsetilla.  Alkuperäistä ratasta ei enää ole, joten en pysty mittaamaan.

----------


## zeppo

> Ok, eli Farleyn alkuperäinen RF ratas on ~3mm offsetilla. Silloinhan tuo Boost on juuri oikea. Kysyin RF DM rattaasta Hi5bikesta ja sieltä tuli vastaus, että kaikki RF DM Cinch rattaat on 6mm offsetilla.  Alkuperäistä ratasta ei enää ole, joten en pysty mittaamaan.



Tuota en allekirjoita, ainakin omassa vanhassa RF rattaassa offsetti on 3mm. Kummallista jos tuota ei enää saisi mistään.

----------


## savierk

> Tuota en allekirjoita, ainakin omassa vanhassa RF rattaassa offsetti on 3mm. Kummallista jos tuota ei enää saisi mistään.



Onko ratas Farleyn alkuperäinen ratas vai liikkeestä ostettu? Paikallisessa myymälässä kaikki RF DM Cinch rattaat oli kans 6mm offsetilla.

----------


## savierk

> Farley 9:ssä on Turbine kammet mutta siinä ei ketju ottanut kampeen kiinni, ketjulinja osoitti vaan vaihteelle 8 ja suurimmalla takarattaalla ketjulinja oli melko vino.



Ei Aeffectissakaan ketju ota kampeen kiinni vaan ratas. Kammen puolelta jää kantamaan ja silloin ratas ei asetu suoraan. Kun mutterilla vääntää rattaan kampeen kiinni, niin silloin tekee mutkan rattaaseen. Tuo näkyy heittona sivusuunnassa kun penkiltä katsoo alaspäin.  :Hymy:

----------


## zeppo

> Onko ratas Farleyn alkuperäinen ratas vai liikkeestä ostettu? Paikallisessa myymälässä kaikki RF DM Cinch rattaat oli kans 6mm offsetilla.



No hitto, teinkö hätäisiä johtopäätöksiä.... Päättelin tämän ihan siten että ensin tilasin AB:ltä sen ei boost eturattaan, siinä on offsettia AB:n mukaan 6mm ja ketjulinja kuten edellä mittailin, 8-vaihteella. AB:n sivuilla http://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-ova...inch-chainring (kohdassa joka alkaa "difference between jne...) ilmoitetaan että tuo boostin offsetti on 3mm, normaalin 6mm. Kun ratas tuli niin huomasin että offsettia on enemmän kuin Farley 9:n alkuperäisessä RF:n rattaassa (ei siis jälkeenpäin ostettu, oli pyörässä kun sen ostin), tilasin sitten tuon Boostin jolla on sama offsetti kuin tuossa RF:ssä.

Mittaan tämän illalla kun pääseen kotiin niin sitten selviää  :Hymy: . Jos RF:n offsetti on 6mm niin AB:n nettisivuilla on väärää tietoa.

----------


## savierk

> No hitto, teinkö hätäisiä johtopäätöksiä.... Päättelin tämän ihan siten että ensin tilasin AB:ltä sen ei boost eturattaan, siinä on offsettia AB:n mukaan 6mm ja ketjulinja kuten edellä mittailin, 8-vaihteella. AB:n sivuilla http://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-ova...inch-chainring (kohdassa joka alkaa "difference between jne...) ilmoitetaan että tuo boostin offsetti on 3mm, normaalin 6mm. Kun ratas tuli niin huomasin että offsettia on enemmän kuin Farley 9:n alkuperäisessä RF:n rattaassa (ei siis jälkeenpäin ostettu, oli pyörässä kun sen ostin), tilasin sitten tuon Boostin jolla on sama offsetti kuin tuossa RF:ssä.
> 
> Mittaan tämän illalla kun pääseen kotiin niin sitten selviää . Jos RF:n offsetti on 6mm niin AB:n nettisivuilla on väärää tietoa.



Voihan olla, että RF on tehny Trekille 3m offsetilla rattaita Farleyhin. Eli sillon AB:n boost ratas on just oikea. AB:n sivuilla on väärää tietoa ainakin Aeffect kammen kohdalla. Sivun mukaan ratas menisi kampeen, mutta toisin on. Toki menee kampeen oikein päin, mutta ei käännettynä.  :Hymy:

----------


## t3mppu

Mä käytin RF:n offsetin päättelyyn ihan niiden taulukoita https://www.raceface.com/media/Crank...chainlines.pdf
(piti päätellä ennakkoon, että saa suoraan ovaalin kiinni kun pyörä saapui)

Erikoista jos irtorattaissa se offset olisikin sitten 6mm, kun tuon mukaan on 6.5mm eroa oikeinpäin vs. flipped asennuksella, jolloin se jakamalla kahdella saadaan offsetiksi 3.25mm.

Pitänee hiukan mittailla sitä orkkisratasta.

----------


## savierk

> Mä käytin RF:n offsetin päättelyyn ihan niiden taulukoita https://www.raceface.com/media/Crank...chainlines.pdf
> (piti päätellä ennakkoon, että saa suoraan ovaalin kiinni kun pyörä saapui)
> 
> Erikoista jos irtorattaissa se offset olisikin sitten 6mm, kun tuon mukaan on 6.5mm eroa oikeinpäin vs. flipped asennuksella, jolloin se jakamalla kahdella saadaan offsetiksi 3.25mm.
> 
> Pitänee hiukan mittailla sitä orkkisratasta.



Mittaappa. Se ois tärkeää tietoa. Vaimon Farley 9.6:ssa on RF Next kammet ja AB:n 30T ovaali 6mm offsetillä. Siinä ketjulinja on suora 6-rattaalla. Toki edessä pystyy vähän säätämään ketjulinjaa Nextin kammella vs Aeffect.

----------


## savierk

Tais löytyä vastaus. Soitin Hi5bikes:iin ja mittasivat siellä uudestaan RF -rattaan. Kiinnitystasosta hampaan keskelle on ~6mm ja hampaan sisäpintaan se 3,25mm. Eli tuosta tulee se 6,5mm ero ketjulinjassa, kun ratasta kääntää. Näin ollen 3mm boost ratas on oikea vaihtoehto.  :Hymy: 

RF ilmoittaa eri tavalla tuon ketjulinjan. Jos ottais kiinnitystasosta rattaan keskelle mitan, niin silloin ero ois 12mm.

----------


## ealex

Ei ilmoita RF millään eri tavalla ketjulinjan. Eikä tee Trekille erikoisrattaita. Rattaan offset ja rattaan paksuus ovat eri asiaa. Esim. 3mm paksun ja täysin litteän rattaan offset on 0, koska ketjulinja on sama myös ratas väärinpäin asennettuna. Sen sijan rattaan keskilinja on 1,5mm sisempänä, kuin rattaan kiinnityskohta.

RF:n normi rattaan offset on 3,25mm. Eli kokonaispaksuus voi helposti olla sen 6mm.

----------


## savierk

> RF:n normi rattaan offset on 3,25mm. Eli kokonaispaksuus voi helposti olla sen 6mm.



Jep, tämähän jo todettiinkin. Hi5bikes vaan ilmoitti offsetin väärin, niin se aiheutti sekaannusta.

----------


## Janski80

Itse huomasin kanssa että täytyy olla boost versio ABn ovaalista,kun tilasin vahingossa tavallisen version.
Piti olla boost versio,enkä edes huomannut asiaa ennen kun piti asentaa paikalleen.
Otti kammen kylkeen kiinni hampaat.

----------


## savierk

> Itse huomasin kanssa että täytyy olla boost versio ABn ovaalista,kun tilasin vahingossa tavallisen version.
> Piti olla boost versio,enkä edes huomannut asiaa ennen kun piti asentaa paikalleen.
> Otti kammen kylkeen kiinni hampaat.



Juu Aeffect kammissa ainakin. Next SL:ssä toimii normi AB:n 30T ovaali ratas.

----------


## Janski80

> Juu Aeffect kammissa ainakin. Next SL:ssä toimii normi AB:n 30T ovaali ratas.



Jep,itsellä Aeffect kammet EX8ssa ja 28T ovaalia sovittelin.

----------


## Amhoox

No perhana! En itse oo huomannut mitään ongelmaa tuolla normi RF AB 28T rattaalla? Oon vaan vissiin niin haltioissani aina kun läskin selkään hyppään etten vaan tajua?  :Leveä hymy:  Pitääpä tänään vilassa tuota sivusuuntaan "vellomista" 
@savierk -> Tarjosko ne sulle AB:ltä ilmaseksi tuota boost mallia vai joudutko maksaan siitäkin täyden hinnan?

----------


## ealex

> No perhana! En itse oo huomannut mitään ongelmaa tuolla normi RF AB 28T rattaalla? Oon vaan vissiin niin haltioissani aina kun läskin selkään hyppään etten vaan tajua?  Pitääpä tänään vilassa tuota sivusuuntaan "vellomista" 
> @savierk -> Tarjosko ne sulle AB:ltä ilmaseksi tuota boost mallia vai joudutko maksaan siitäkin täyden hinnan?



Eihän kaikissa pyörissä sitä ratasta tarvitsekaan asentaa väärinpäin, ei edes kaikissa läskipyörissä. Ainoastaan sellaisissa läskipyörissä, missä on 190mm perä (tai vastaava voimansiirron offset) ja kapeamman Q-faktorin, eli 170mm perälle tarkoitetut Cinch-kammet.

----------


## savierk

> No perhana! En itse oo huomannut mitään ongelmaa tuolla normi RF AB 28T rattaalla? Oon vaan vissiin niin haltioissani aina kun läskin selkään hyppään etten vaan tajua?  Pitääpä tänään vilassa tuota sivusuuntaan "vellomista" 
> @savierk -> Tarjosko ne sulle AB:ltä ilmaseksi tuota boost mallia vai joudutko maksaan siitäkin täyden hinnan?



Tarjosivat alennusta Boost rattaasta. Ratas ostettu paikallisesta kivijalkaliikkeestä, joten hoidan vaihdon heidän kanssa. Niin kuin yllä ealex jo kirjoittikin, niin koskee ainoastaan, jos ratas pitää asentaa "väärin" päin.

----------


## Amhoox

> Tarjosivat alennusta Boost rattaasta. Ratas ostettu paikallisesta kivijalkaliikkeestä, joten hoidan vaihdon heidän kanssa. Niin kuin yllä ealex jo kirjoittikin, niin koskee ainoastaan, jos ratas pitää asentaa "väärin" päin.



Jos sulla on 2017 9.6 niin sama setuppi meillä taitaa olla?

----------


## savierk

> Jos sulla on 2017 9.6 niin sama setuppi meillä taitaa olla?



Minulla on 2016, mutta eipä nuissa ole eroa kuin väri ja kiekot/renkaat. Kannattaa tarkistaa, että ratas ei ole mutkalla. Ketju tuskin tykkää, jos kovin kauan ajaa.

----------


## J T K

Katohan perhana. Törmäsin tähän samaan ongelmaan tuolla ab:n ei-boost rattaalla. Katkaisin 1mm ison prikan kahtia, asetin puolikkaat siihen rattaan ja kammen väliin ja kiristin kiinni. Ei vääntynyt enää ratas kun kampeen jäi juuri riittävä rako. Toki mietityttää että riittääkö sen kiristinprikan "kiristyskyky", hyvin se kuitenkin kiristyi.

----------


## Grandi66

2xl ja 100 vanne mahtuu pyörii mut ei jää varaa valuvirheille.

fillari10.blogspot.fi
ite yrittäjä

----------


## Ekke

^ Minkä kokonen runko? Ite ei saanu mahtuun Vitoseen 80mm vanteella, 2XL-topikissa kuvilla..  :Nolous:

----------


## PK1

Kruunun Lauf-kuvan innoittamana piti käydä eilen hakemassa keula omaan Farleyhin. Löysempi malli tuli hommattua vaikka olenkin satakiloinen läski.
Parin tunnin ensilenkillä ei ainakaan mitään negatiivista sanottavaa tullut keulasta, tosin keulanvaihdon yhteydessä laitoin Answerin 20/20 stongan, joten muuttujia oli enemmänkin vaikuttamassa ajotuntumaan.
Tykkäsin ja jatkoon menee, tosin olisi mukava päästä vielä vertaamaan siihen jäykempään Laufiin.

----------


## Kruunu

Pitäisi varmaan järjestää yhteislenkki testauksen merkeissä. Hienointa olisi saada jäykkä keula kolmanneksi mukaan, jolloin eroavaisuudet tulisivat parhaiten esille.

----------


## PK1

Tuossa yksi kaveri jolla 9.8 myös, tullee jossain vaiheessa testaamaan niin silloin on helppo verrata jäykkää ja Laufia keskenään. Matkaa sillä on kyllä muutama sata kilsaa meille, ja täysin päinvastaisesta suunnasta kuin sulla, mutta jos koitettais jossain vaiheessa sovittaa kaikki kolme pyörää samaan läjään?

----------


## Grandi66

Runko 19,5" ja dropoutit aivan takana, pitäs kokeilla omilla kiekoilla mahtuuko tai uhrata rahaa ja hankkia 90-95 millisillä vanteilla olevat kiekot.

fillari10.blogspot.fi
ite yrittäjä

----------


## Jeltsar

> Kruunun Lauf-kuvan innoittamana piti käydä eilen hakemassa keula omaan Farleyhin. Löysempi malli tuli hommattua vaikka olenkin satakiloinen läski.
> Parin tunnin ensilenkillä ei ainakaan mitään negatiivista sanottavaa tullut keulasta, tosin keulanvaihdon yhteydessä laitoin Answerin 20/20 stongan, joten muuttujia oli enemmänkin vaikuttamassa ajotuntumaan.
> Tykkäsin ja jatkoon menee, tosin olisi mukava päästä vielä vertaamaan siihen jäykempään Laufiin.



Helvetin ruma se kyllä on  :Hymy:  mutta eiköhän lie sen arvoinen kuitenkin. Osaatko sanoa (vielä) miten vertautuu joustoltaan 100mm blutoon?

----------


## jtornwal

Jepulis, pari ekaa kertaa takana farley 9.6lla. Kiva peli. Olen ihan Fatti newbie mutta jotenkin tuntui että koko ajoasento oli liian edessä. Paino käsillä ja ku ylhäältä yritti katsoa polkimen ja polvilumpion linjaa niin näytti että polvi selvästi edempänä. Päteekö samat säännöt Läskeille ku muille, onko joku muukin joutunut vaihtaa offset tolppaan ja lyhentäämään stemmiä. Koko M ja 177/82
Vai pitäiskö vaan ajaa 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Paino käsillä ja ku ylhäältä yritti katsoa polkimen ja polvilumpion linjaa niin näytti että polvi selvästi edempänä. Päteekö samat säännöt Läskeille ku muille, onko joku muukin joutunut vaihtaa offset tolppaan ja lyhentäämään stemmiä. Koko M ja 177/82
> Vai pitäiskö vaan ajaa 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Melko sama juttuhan se on läskillä ajaa kuin muillakin maastureilla kuskin toiminnan kannalta.  Ja tietysti ajoasento pitää olla kohdallaan.  
Ei vakio-osien käyttö mikään "ainoa ja oikea" vaihtoehto ole.  Hyvin voi vaihtaa tolppaa ja stemmiä ja vaikka risertankoa niin että hyvä asento löytyy.  Ainoa huono puoli on se jos laitat pyöräsi kuvan foorumille niin joku voi puuttua asiaan.
Ja onhan tuossa "polvilumpio-poljinakseli" säännössäkin vähän pelivaraa. Esimerkiksi Polen läskissä aika pysty seattube johtaa juuri tavanomaista edempänä olevaan asentoon. Joillekin tuntuu hyvin sopivan.  Sama jos tuntuu että tykkää siirtää penkkiä vähän enemmän taaksepäin. Jos tuntuu että on hyvä niin ei siinä mitään.  Mainitsemasi stemmin lyhentäminen ja /tai jyrkempi stemmi on niitä kaikkein tavallisempia muutoksia. 
Tietysti voisi olla hyvä ensin muutama lenkki ajaa niin paremmin tietää mitä pitäisi muuttaa.

----------


## Volvospede

> Ainoa huono puoli on se jos laitat pyöräsi kuvan foorumille niin joku voi puuttua asiaan.



Haha, just näin!

Ilman muuta penkkejä ja stemmejä säätämään niin että tuntuu mieleiseltä. Onko penkki jo liukukiskoillaan aivan takana?

----------


## jtornwal

Muutama milli ehkä vielä menisi taaksepäin, mutta ku pitäisi siirtää pari senttiä.... pitänee kaivaa varastosta jos löytyisi jotain tolppaa testiin. Ihmettelen kyllä jos muilla ei ole ollut samoja fiiliksiä, mä luulin että kropan mitat olisi täysin keskimääräisen matti meikäläisen. Toisaalta olen aina tykännyt pystystä mummo-asennosta. Jostain luin että se on vatsa- ja selkälihasten puute joka aiheuttaa painoa käsille. Mut eihän sitä jaksa vatsalihaksia tehdä, sehän on pois ajoajasta  :Hymy: . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oivu

> Muutama milli ehkä vielä menisi taaksepäin, mutta ku pitäisi siirtää pari senttiä.... pitänee kaivaa varastosta jos löytyisi jotain tolppaa testiin. Ihmettelen kyllä jos muilla ei ole ollut samoja fiiliksiä, mä luulin että kropan mitat olisi täysin keskimääräisen matti meikäläisen. Toisaalta olen aina tykännyt pystystä mummo-asennosta. Jostain luin että se on vatsa- ja selkälihasten puute joka aiheuttaa painoa käsille. Mut eihän sitä jaksa vatsalihaksia tehdä, sehän on pois ajoajasta . 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mulla oli aluksi penkki ihan takana ja ajelin sillä tyytyväisenä kun ostin sitten farley EX ja menin sitten ajamaan farley 9,6 niin huomasin että onpa outo asento siirsin penkin keskelle ja sillä nyt sitten ajelen ja ihmettelen miksi minä sen penkin sinne ihan taakse olen joskus laittanut. 😀

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Volvospede

> Muutama milli ehkä vielä menisi taaksepäin, mutta ku pitäisi siirtää pari senttiä.... pitänee kaivaa varastosta jos löytyisi jotain tolppaa testiin. Ihmettelen kyllä jos muilla ei ole ollut samoja fiiliksiä, mä luulin että kropan mitat olisi täysin keskimääräisen matti meikäläisen. Toisaalta olen aina tykännyt pystystä mummo-asennosta. Jostain luin että se on vatsa- ja selkälihasten puute joka aiheuttaa painoa käsille. Mut eihän sitä jaksa vatsalihaksia tehdä, sehän on pois ajoajasta . 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Onko se sun pyöräs ny 17,5 vai 19,5 kokoinen? itellä suunnilleen samat pituusmitat ja 19,5 runko. Lyhensin stemmiä reilusti ja laitoin 40mm nousevan stongan. Auttoi ja on parempi. Silläkin asennosta tulee pystympi. En mä kyl tiiä auttaako penkin taakseppäin siirto senttitolkulla muuhun kuin keulimiseen. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## ealex

> Jepulis, pari ekaa kertaa takana farley 9.6lla. Kiva peli. Olen ihan Fatti newbie mutta jotenkin tuntui että koko ajoasento oli liian edessä. Paino käsillä ja ku ylhäältä yritti katsoa polkimen ja polvilumpion linjaa niin näytti että polvi selvästi edempänä. Päteekö samat säännöt Läskeille ku muille, onko joku muukin joutunut vaihtaa offset tolppaan ja lyhentäämään stemmiä. Koko M ja 177/82
> Vai pitäiskö vaan ajaa 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Melkein kaikissa uusimmissa maastureissa penkki on siirtynyt eteenpäin ja reilusti. Molempia on sallittu, tottua ”nykyaikaiseen” ajoasentoon tai hommata setback tolppa. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## jtornwal

Mistäköhän mä ton M koon repäsin ??? ( ehkä canyon tai white jotka myös oli loppumetreillä mukana  :Hymy:  mutta 17,5 se on.  Ai että satulaa vielä eteenpäin. No jo on ihme, kai se on vaan todettava että se polvilumpio juttu pitää näissä hommissa unohtaa, kaikki säätää vissiin ihan omilla tavoilla, ehkä se on maantie jutuissa toisin, toisaalta kaikki mun tieto tulee täältä interneeetistä joten mene ja tiedä. Eka kokeillaan vanhaa helmi stemmiä 80mm/40ast ja offset tolppaa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Kyllä satulan paikka säädetään sen polvi-päkiälinjan mukaan.


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## ealex

Näin jo vuonna -98: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/kops.html Mutta myytit ovat pitkäikäisiä...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Eka kokeillaan vanhaa helmi stemmiä 80mm/40ast ja offset tolppaa. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jos oikein ymmärsin, että pidät pystymmästä ajoasennosta, niin aloittaisin lyhentämällä stemmiä ja/tai jyrkemmällä stemmillä. Jyrkän stemmin vaihtoehtona on "raiseristonga" eli semmoinen jossa on riseä enemmän. (se on minusta paremman näköinenkin kuin kovin jyrkkä stemmi) En ensimmäisenä, tai samalla kertaa kun stemmiä tai ohjaustankoa muuttaisin, siirtäisi penkkiä vaan se olisi "poljinakseli-polvilumpion takareuna" säännön mukaan paikallaan.  Kun muuttaa yhtä asiaa kerrallaan niin paremmin huomaa mitä säädöt tekevät.  Jos rungon koko on oikein valittu ja ruumiin mittasuhteet eivät ole tavanomaisesta selvästi poikkeavat niin tohon penkin senttikaupalla taaksepäin siirtoon en ihan äkkiä neuvoisi menemään.  Olisi parempi koettaa saada "ohjaamon etupää" ensin kohdalleen ja kunnolla koeajaa sitten, ennenkuin lähtee setback-tolppaa hommaamaan.

----------


## brilleaux

> Mutta myytit ovat pitkäikäisiä...



Tämä. Polvi-päkiälinjamyytti joutaa roskakoriin. Samoin monet muutkin ohjeet. 
Kannattaa ennemmin oppia tutustumaan itseensä.  :Sarkastinen: 





> Melkein kaikissa uusimmissa maastureissa penkki on siirtynyt eteenpäin ja reilusti. Molempia on sallittu, tottua ”nykyaikaiseen” ajoasentoon tai hommata setback tolppa.



"Jos sulla on setback-tolppa, sulla on vääränlainen/-kokoinen runko." Sanoi joskus joku..

Toki tässäkin pätee se, että kannattaa tosiaan heittää ne myytit roskikseen ja ajaa sellasella set upilla mikä tuntuu hyvälle. Ei se ole sen kummempaa rakettitiedettä.  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Toki tässäkin pätee se, että kannattaa tosiaan heittää ne myytit roskikseen ja ajaa sellasella set upilla mikä tuntuu hyvälle. Ei se ole sen kummempaa rakettitiedettä.



Näinhän se on. Itsehän sillä pyörällä kuitenkin ajaa.  Mutta ainakin minusta hyvä on lähteä liikkeelle "perusasetuksista".  Ei ehkä ensimmäisenä kannata hankkia kaikkein käyrintä setbacktolppaa ja korkeinta stemmiä mitä kaupasta löytyy. Varsinkaan jos ei juurikaan ole kokemusta itselle sopivasta ajoasennosta.  

Jos sitten kokeilujen perusteella päätyy itselle hyvin sopivaan ajoasentoon niin on tosiaan aika samantekevää kuinka paljon se poikkeaa jostain "säännöistä" ja millä osilla se on aikaansaatu.  (kunhan ei laita fillarin kuvaa palstalle)

----------


## Jani Mahonen

No joo, korjataan nyt sen verran omaa jyrkkää kommenttia satulan paikasta että jos tietää mitä tekee niin säätää vaan sellaiseksi kuin haluaa.
T. Nimim. Monen polviongelmia polun varressa selvitellyt. Ja hyvin usein satulan siirto ns. perinteiseen/neutraaliin positioon on auttanut. Siitä tuo kärkkäys...

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Janos86

Tänään tuli haettua Farley kotiin ja nähtyä ekaa kertaa mitä tuli ostettua 

Josko sitä huomenna ehtisi hiukan kokeilemaan millainen peli oikein on

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Mahtava väri tuo luonnossa, kuolasin tänään.

----------


## Janos86

Tuo väri ja valmiiksi leveämmät renkaat itselläkin sai kallistumaan tuohon 2017 malliin. 
Täytyy joku päivä koittaa ehtiä oikeen valoisaan aikaan auringonvaloon tuota väriä ihmettelemään

----------


## Ekke

> 2xl ja 100 vanne mahtuu pyörii mut ei jää varaa valuvirheille.
> 
> fillari10.blogspot.fi
> ite yrittäjä



Ite kokeillu nyt lbs:ssä 3kpl 17.5" runkoa: Farley 5 ja 80mm vanne, Farley 7 & 9.6 100mm vanteella ja yhteenkään ei mahtunut kunnolla. Kahessa jälkimmäisessä sopi sentään pyöriin, mutta kylkinappulat vastasi runkoon. Vitosessa vastasi vaijerinkorvakkeeseen eikä pyöriny ollenkaan, mutta paineetkin oli aika isot. Jälkimmäiset testattu 0.4bar.

Liekkö sitten vaatii isomman runkokoon että sopivat, mutta leikkomatta noilla ei oikein voi ajaa vaikka omat on vain 125mm leveät.

----------


## Grandi66

Oma on 19,5" runko

fillari10.blogspot.fi
ite yrittäjä

----------


## Volvospede

> Ite kokeillu nyt lbs:ssä 3kpl 17.5" runkoa: Farley 5 ja 80mm vanne, Farley 7 & 9.6 100mm vanteella ja yhteenkään ei mahtunut kunnolla. Kahessa jälkimmäisessä sopi sentään pyöriin, mutta kylkinappulat vastasi runkoon. Vitosessa vastasi vaijerinkorvakkeeseen eikä pyöriny ollenkaan, mutta paineetkin oli aika isot. Jälkimmäiset testattu 0.4bar.
> 
> Liekkö sitten vaatii isomman runkokoon että sopivat, mutta leikkomatta noilla ei oikein voi ajaa vaikka omat on vain 125mm leveät.



Mä kokeilin aikani kuluksi 19,5" Farley 5 runkoon 2xl kumia 80mm vanteella ja etuvaihtajaan ottaa kiinni, mutta ei mihinkään muualle. Reunanappulat menee kyllä tosi läheltä chainstay putkia ja varmaankin ottais kiinni rasituksessa. Eli 1x voimansiirto ja reunanappulat mataliks ni ehkä vois ajella.

----------


## Grandi66

^Juurikin näin, 100 vanteella et saanu edes paperia väliin. Ei oo etuvaihtajaa, jos meinasitte kysyä, mut pitäs kokeilla 80 vanteella kui käy.

fillari10.blogspot.fi
ite yrittäjä

----------


## Janos86

Tänään tuli krapulan kunniaksi tehtyä renkaista tubelesit, oli kyllä helppo homma ja renkaat nousi melkein itsestään reunoille  :Leveä hymy: 

Etuvanne sisäkumilla 3284g ja tubelessina 2964g
Takavanne sisäkumilla 4014g ja tubelessina 3634g

Jos huomenissa menisi koittamaan sitten huomaako mitään eroa

----------


## Ekke

> Takavanne sisäkumilla 4014g ja tubelessina 3634g



Mites tää onnistu? +500g sisuri?

----------


## Kruunu

Sisuri poisto pienentää painoa noin 500g. Tubeless litkun painon (Janoksella 120g) verran tulee lisää painoa. Painon pudotus on siten 380g.

----------


## Janos86

> Mites tää onnistu? +500g sisuri?



Sisuri ja vanne nauha oli 501g, tosin edessä koska takaa en muistanut punnita. Voisin veikata että takaa oli hieman painavammat koska painoa lähti vähän enemmän

Litkua en paljoa laittanut ja vannenauhan tilalle laitoin 3M:n heijastinteippiä. Tuollaiset painot mielestäni vaaka ilmoitti, jos en sitten paljoa väärin krapulassa nähnyt

----------


## Ekke

> Sisuri ja vanne nauha oli 501g, tosin edessä koska takaa en muistanut punnita. Voisin veikata että takaa oli hieman painavammat koska painoa lähti vähän enemmän



OK, muistelisin että itellä ois n. 300+100g niin vähän ihmetytti.. Tosin saatan muistaa väärin kun varalla oleva 13J näytti olevan 360g. Tubeless-muunnos varmaankin ensiviikolla kun tulee uudet nauhat niin pitää sitten  punnailla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Janos86

Tuli punnittua uudestan nuo sisärenkaat ja vannenauhat.

Edessä oli 501g ja takana 558g eli heittoa noin 60 g sisäkumien kesken





> Mites tää onnistu? +500g sisuri?

----------


## Ottis

Onkos teillä ollu Farleyt minkä kokosia? 
Oon itse 178cm ja hieman lyhytkätinen. 19,5 tuntuu vähän isohkolta ja 17,5" taas pieneltä, sekä näyttää toki pahasti myös siltä. Testipyörä oli 19,5 ja vakio 80mm stemmillä. Mietin että mitenköhän paljon tilanne helpottuis riser tangolla ja vaikka 40mm stemmillä?
Painin kovasti tällä hetkellä Croc biken 2017 mallin fätin ja Farley carbonin välillä. Molemmat tulisi täysin xt osilla ja samoilla 80mm kuitukiekoilla. Enää puuttuu vain päätös kumpi olisi se oikea ratkaisu.
Crocista enemmän kokemusta ja sen mitoitukset toimii ainakin hyvin. Kesäpelinä fuel ex 8 vähän hifisteltynä ja siitä olen tykännyt todella paljon. Fuel on siis 18,5" ja se osuu omaan kroppaan kuin nenä päähän. Harmi kun Trekin fäteistä puuttuu juuri tuo 18,5.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ei nyt varsinaisesti kokemusta jus Fairleystä mutta kokeilin tuossa viikonloppuna itselleni kokotaulukon mukaan liian isoa Dudea(L) jossa oli tuollainen nysä stemmi ja tuntui yllättävän hyvälle! Eli kallistuisin isomman rungon puoleen jos toinen tuntuu valmiiksi pieneltä, ja onhan 80mm stemmi nykysuuntauksen mukaan julman pitkä..?

----------


## Grandi66

Itse 10 cm pidempi ja piiitkät jalat ja lyhyet kädet, lyhensin stemmin 45 ja tanko on Answer 20/20, nyt itelle sopiva.

fillari10.blogspot.fi
ite yrittäjä

----------


## juho_u

182cm, 19.5" farley 35mm stemmillä ja 780mm tangolla. Toimii hienosti.

----------


## Takamisakari

Onkos täällä Farley EX:n omistajia? Alkoi jotenkin kiinnostelemaan ja aprokoin minkälaisia rengaskomboja tuossa voi käyttää? eli vaikka jonnekin Tahkolle mahd kevyet ja rullaavat 2,8":t ja metsä/talvimöyrintään niin muhkut kuin saa. Mitä hän syö maksimissaan?

----------


## oivu

> Onkos täällä Farley EX:n omistajia? Alkoi jotenkin kiinnostelemaan ja aprokoin minkälaisia rengaskomboja tuossa voi käyttää? eli vaikka jonnekin Tahkolle mahd kevyet ja rullaavat 2,8":t ja metsä/talvimöyrintään niin muhkut kuin saa. Mitä hän syö maksimissaan?



Eteen ei ainakaan mee 27.5 x4.5 ja en kyllä ex:llä ajelisi kuin -5asteessa jos silloinkaan. Oli meinaan sen verran kovat iskarit. Noi 27.5 x3.8" hodagit on loistava yhdistelmä 65mm kehien kanssa ei tarvi kesällä mitään muuta.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

> Onkos teillä ollu Farleyt minkä kokosia? 
> Oon itse 178cm ja hieman lyhytkätinen. 19,5 tuntuu vähän isohkolta ja 17,5" taas pieneltä, sekä näyttää toki pahasti myös siltä. Testipyörä oli 19,5 ja vakio 80mm stemmillä. Mietin että mitenköhän paljon tilanne helpottuis riser tangolla ja vaikka 40mm stemmillä?
> Painin kovasti tällä hetkellä Croc biken 2017 mallin fätin ja Farley carbonin välillä. Molemmat tulisi täysin xt osilla ja samoilla 80mm kuitukiekoilla. Enää puuttuu vain päätös kumpi olisi se oikea ratkaisu.
> Crocista enemmän kokemusta ja sen mitoitukset toimii ainakin hyvin. Kesäpelinä fuel ex 8 vähän hifisteltynä ja siitä olen tykännyt todella paljon. Fuel on siis 18,5" ja se osuu omaan kroppaan kuin nenä päähän. Harmi kun Trekin fäteistä puuttuu juuri tuo 18,5.



Täällä kans mittaa 178 ja 17,5" runko 60mm stemmillä. Siinä ja tässä onko pieni, ainakin on ketterä eikä toisaalta ahdista.

 Eilen testasin kaverin 19,5" oliko nyt 60mm stemmi myös: ei sekään huono ole, ehkä pikkasen iso. Mutta jos nyt valkkaisin uudestaan, niin kyllä varmaan 19,5" jollain ihan nysästemmillä 40mm ja riser tangolla. Satulaa kun vähän säätäisi vielä...

Harmi tosiaan kun ei ole 18,5"  :Irvistys:

----------


## Ottis

Toisaalta tekis mieli kääntyä Crocin puoleen mitotuksen kannalta, mutta olishan se härski kun olis kaks Trekiä samalla värityksellä, Fuel Ex ja Farley Carbon. Ottaa pannuun huolella kun fäteissä jätetty toi 18,5" pois välistä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zipo

Jaa että selfiedataa:173cm.78kg.Fabutyylin hissuttelua putkelta paitsi siirtymillä istahdan jakkaralle hetkeksi .Pyöränä Farley 9.8.Koko 19.5".
Stemmit vaihtuneet 45-65mm välillä.Jos tykkää ajella satulassa istuen niin tokihan tuo runkokoko on valittava tarkemmin.

----------


## Janski80

> Onkos täällä Farley EX:n omistajia? Alkoi jotenkin kiinnostelemaan ja aprokoin minkälaisia rengaskomboja tuossa voi käyttää? eli vaikka jonnekin Tahkolle mahd kevyet ja rullaavat 2,8":t ja metsä/talvimöyrintään niin muhkut kuin saa. Mitä hän syö maksimissaan?



Itsellä EX8 ihan tyytyväinen kyseiseen pyörään,viellä ei ole oikein päässyt testaan 3.8 Hodaggia kuin 10cm hangessa ja siellä pelasi rengas ihan hyvin.Ei tosiaan blutoon taida mennä kuin 27.5×3.8. Kiekoiksi kesälle ovat maailmalla laittaneet ainakin 29+ ,Itse ajanut pyörällä 10 asteen pakkasessa ja jousitus tosiaan on vähän jäykempi mutta toimii.

----------


## Takamisakari

Niin, mietiskelin voisiko EX:llä korvata sekä normiläskin että täpärin. Oma 29" (Pivot 429)on ollut käytössä vain kesäisin kun on tarvinnut ajaa siirtymiä tms. ja ei ole jaksanut läskillä kihnuttaa. Siihen joku 2.8"/ 29" olis passeli, eli jos saisi sopivat kiekot kakkospariksi voisi toimia. 3.8" riittäisi kyllä paksummasa päässä..

----------


## Jeltsar

Omalla kokemuksella 3,8" ei riitä talvella. Ainakaan kun enempi lunta on. Eri asia tietty, jos ei tarvitse uraa avata vaan ajaa jo tampatulla alustalla.

----------


## Jeltsar

Tiedä sitten, jos vaihtaisi EX:ään talveksi taakse 4,5", mahtunee ainakin?

----------


## Ski

Muutamat viime vuodet oon ajanu 3.8-4.0 merkityillä renkailla Farley Originaalilla ja pärjäsin ihan ok omasta mielestä. Ja Syötteellä on ihan lunta ja korkeuseroa.

----------


## Ekke

> Muutamat viime vuodet oon ajanu 3.8-4.0 merkityillä renkailla Farley Originaalilla ja pärjäsin ihan ok omasta mielestä. Ja Syötteellä on ihan lunta ja korkeuseroa.



Ajatki niin lujaa ettet ehdi upota..  :Leveä hymy: 

Saako kysyä painoarviota paljon on kuski+pyörä jonkulaisessa talvivarustuksessa?

----------


## Takamisakari

Mulla on läskissä 4.0 ja ero 3.8iin vieläpä 2.75":na pitäis olla aika marginaalinen, itte pärjään kyllä suurinpiirtein tuollaisella oikein hyvin. Mutta mää ajankin pk-seudun ihanan tasaisilla ja tampatuilla poluilla enkä oikeaa tosimiesten läskiajoa..

----------


## Ski

> Ajatki niin lujaa ettet ehdi upota.. 
> 
> Saako kysyä painoarviota paljon on kuski+pyörä jonkulaisessa talvivarustuksessa?



Juu painoa on mulla 82kg ja siihen tulee sitten vehkeet päälle ja pyörä on alle 12kg

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JaniM

Farley 9.6 1999€

http://www.fun-corner.de/de/fatbikes...mengrosse-19_5

----------


## Janos86

Trekiä ei saisi vaan myydä postimyynnillä, eli niitä ei pitäisi saada ostettua ulkomailta

----------


## JackOja

No kyllähän Fun-Corner on aina myynyt ja halvemmallakin mitä hintalapussa sanotaan. Eikä tuo myyntirajoitus muutenkaan koske vanhoja malleja.

----------


## Väsä

> No kyllähän Fun-Corner on aina myynyt ja halvemmallakin mitä hintalapussa sanotaan. Eikä tuo myyntirajoitus muutenkaan koske vanhoja malleja.



Käsittääkseni 2016 ei ole vielä vanha malli, vaan 2015 saa myydä postimyyntinä. Saattaa jossain vaiheessa loppua fun-cornerin Trekin myynti.

----------


## Ekke

> Käsittääkseni 2016 ei ole vielä vanha malli, vaan 2015 saa myydä postimyyntinä. Saattaa jossain vaiheessa loppua fun-cornerin Trekin myynti.



Eiköhän tota 2017-mallia oo jo hetken saanu eli on se. Briteistä lähtee n. 1850e (+postit vajaa 100e).

----------


## Väsä

> Eiköhän tota 2017-mallia oo jo hetken saanu eli on se. Briteistä lähtee n. 1850e (+postit vajaa 100e).



Tais tulla ensimmäiset 2017 mallit kesäkuussa, mutta tuskin 2016 oli silloin "vanha" ainakaan sopimusteknisessä mielessä.

----------


## t3mppu

Mä oon n. 181cm ja lyhytjalkainen, Farley 9.6 on 19.5" malli.
Alkuperäisellä 80mm stemmillä oli ajoasento turhan xc-kenossa, nyt on 45mm ja tuntuu todella sopivalle.

Kolme lenkkiä takana, joista viimeisin itsenäisyyspäivänä Fiskarsin trail centerillä.
Fiskarsissa tuli (hissitolpan jälkeen) ekat päivitystarpeet esille, jarrut on liian tehottomat.
Punaisen reitin pitemmissä/jyrkemmissä laskuissa joutuu hidastelee vähän eri tavalla kuin 170/160mm joustavalla enduropyörällä, joten melkoisesti joutui puristaa DB3 jarruista ja kädet väsyi pelkkää jäykkää pyörääkin nopeammin.
Pitänee ensin kokeilla isompia laikkoja (eteen 200mm ja taakse 180mm jos mahtuu) noiden orkkis 160+160mm tilalle ja jos ei riitä niin sitten jarrupäivitystä harkintaan.

Joustokeulaakin olis parikertaa tehny mieli, mutta jotenkin haluaisin jonkin kunnon trailikeulan, rokkari vois tehdä esim. fat-yarin tms. blutoa isomman. Toinen vaihturi olis esim. wren, mutta siihen ei oikeen lompakko taivu.
Mietitytti myös, että millainen vaikutus pehmeyteen/ketteryyteen olis isommilla renkailla noiden 3.8x27.5" Hodagien tilalla.

Fiskars itsenäisyyspäivänä ja noin -8C

----------


## Kruunu

> Mietitytti myös, että millainen vaikutus pehmeyteen/ketteryyteen olis isommilla renkailla noiden 3.8x27.5" Hodagien tilalla.



Kokemukseni mukaan isommilla renkailla tulee pieni annos lisää pehmeyttä ja vastaavasti ketteryys heikkenee hieman samassa suhteessa.

----------


## zaca

> Kokemukseni mukaan isommilla renkailla tulee pieni annos lisää pehmeyttä ja vastaavasti ketteryys heikkenee hieman samassa suhteessa.




Oma kokemukseni on, että pehmeyttä tulee selkeästi enemmän mitä ketteryyttä menee. Selkeä parannus Hodageihin.

----------


## Janos86

Onko muilla kuinka piukassa kammet ollut? Oli suunnitelmana vaihtaa tänään ovaali eturatas mutta enhän mä saanut kampea irti kun usko loppui  :Leveä hymy:  Millaisia ulosvetäjiä olette käyttänyt?

----------


## mk

Kohtuu tiukassa oli, mutta lähtihän tuo silti Park Tool CWP-7 kammenulosvetäjällä.. Päivitin 1*10 moodiin oman farleyn 

Lähetetty minun I6 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## t3mppu

Mä käytin ihan perus ulosvetäjää millaisella kiskottu vanhat neliskantti shimanot yms.
Vaatii vain jonkun lätkän tai paksunnoksen siihen päähän, kun muuten se työntöruuvi ei tue sitä akselin päätä vasten, kun se on ontto.
Muista myös varmistaa, että se ulosvedin on kierretty kunnolla pohjaan, ettei kammen kierre korkkaa.

Sitten seuraavana haasteena saattaa olla se chinch ruuvin irroitus, että saa rattaan pois.
Omani oli todella piukassa ja lopulta taisi olla kampi kiinni ruuvipenkissä + vääntöä sopivalla momenttiavaimen varrella. Iskevällä saattais irrota pienemmälläkin kiinnipitämisellä.

----------


## Janos86

Kyllähän se lopulta aukesi, vaati tosiaan hieman paksunnosta ulosvetäjän päähän että otti kiinni kun muuten meni vaan läpi akselin päästä. Tuo chinch ruuvi ei ollut piukassa, lähti ihan käsissä pitämällä auki.
Tosin kasasin vanhalla rattaalla koska olin vahingossa ostanut väärällä offsetilla olevan ovaalin  :Leveä hymy:  eli ei muutakuin uutta tilaukseen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## 69Hz

Onko Wampan vapaarattaasta tietoa eli kuka sen valmistaa ja onko kuinka hidas kytkeytymään? Mietin, että pitääkö heti ryhtyä upgradea tekemään, jos Farleyn ostaa.

----------


## Volvospede

> Onko Wampan vapaarattaasta tietoa eli kuka sen valmistaa ja onko kuinka hidas kytkeytymään? Mietin, että pitääkö heti ryhtyä upgradea tekemään, jos Farleyn ostaa.



Jos se on samaa bontager kamaa kuin noissa halvemmissa malleissa, niin kannattaa henkisesti varautua että lakkaa kytkeytymästä jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## oivu

> Jos se on samaa bontager kamaa kuin noissa halvemmissa malleissa, niin kannattaa henkisesti varautua että lakkaa kytkeytymästä jossain vaiheessa.



Mulla 3200km takana eipä oo ollu valittamista. 2 kertaa olen putsannu ja rasvannu. 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

Wampassa sellanen perus fattis takanapa.Hidas kytkentä.Valmistajaksi veikkaisin Formulaa ja vaparihan noissa on muistaakseni sama kuin Bontyn RXL:ssä.
Btw.Jackalope =Wampa ilman sorvissa hifisteltyjä laippoja eli varaosat löytyy helposti Trekkikdiilereiltä myös Wampaan.
Mä en ole vieläkään bongannut fatbikea tai yleensä mitään fillaria tehdasspekseillä josta ei olisi tarvinnut vaihtaa takanapaa ripeästi kytkevään.


Huom,Wampassa on sellaset kuusiokannalla olevat heavy duty nipat ja lisämausteena prikat nipan ja kehän välissä.Jos meinaa samoilla pinnoilla upgreidata navan niin purkuhomma viekin reilusti enemmän aikaa.Prikat jumittaa jonnin verran kehän pintaa eikä niitä kandee pudotella kehän sisälle tai saa muistella kuinka skidinä tyhjensi
säästöpossua.

----------


## Volvospede

> Mulla 3200km takana eipä oo ollu valittamista. 2 kertaa olen putsannu ja rasvannu. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mulla hajos eka 600km kohdalla ja toinen kesti 60km. :-)

----------


## brilleaux

> Mä en ole vieläkään bongannut fatbikea tai yleensä mitään fillaria tehdasspekseillä josta ei olisi tarvinnut vaihtaa takanapaa ripeästi kytkevään.



Tämä noteerattu omassa DT:n Big Ridessä. Vaihto on mielessä.
Tohon ratchettiin se onneksi on helppo hoitaa. 
Mitäs Zipo on mieltä; nykyisen 18t tilalle 36t vai suoraan 54t? 54:n hinta aika suolainen, onko sitten saatu etu sen arvoinen vs. 36t?

----------


## zipo

Noi kytkentäjutut on sellanen ajotyylikysymys mutta yleensä ripeästi kytkevät navat ovat parempilaatuisia
Putkelta pitkällä vällärillä vs penkiltä kevyillä rattailla tasasesti pyörittäen.Tekninen maasto vs helpompi polku.
Onhan se aika kova isku räikän kynsille jos kuski täräyttää koko painolla ja kampi pyörähtää varttikierroksen tyhjää ennenkuin vapari ottaa kiinni.
Taitava kuski osaa varmasti ennakoida ja sovittaa kammet sekä polkaista smuutisti esim dropin reunalla tai vastapatin kohdalla eli ei mitään väliä kytkennällä.
Mä joudun käyttämään kaiken fillarivalmistajien  suoman avun koska jos jotenkin voi vältää ns.turhat kipeetä tekevät kämmit haastelisemmassa maastossa.


Sitten yksi olennainen juttu läpipulttinapojen omistajille pyörän merkistä ja mallista  riippumatta : Kandee tarkistaa silloin tällöin  että ne päätykorkit ja akselit oikeesti kiinni.
Klappaavia napoja,huonosti toimivia vahteita ym omituisuuksia korjattu metsän keskellä porukkalenkeillä useamminkin kerran viime kesänä.....ja kas kummaa nehän toimii ym osien tsekkauksen ja kirrauksen jälkeen.

----------


## Ski

> Mulla hajos eka 600km kohdalla ja toinen kesti 60km. :-)



Moro, eli mikä hajos ? Kynnet, laakerit, pesä vai mikä ?

Mulla Wampassa jonnin verran työstöä takana tälle syksylle, 3 kertaa on pamahtanut jossain kurvissa takaa mutta toimii edelleen.

----------


## Ski

Rätchet, kytkeytyminen etc .
Vanhalla Formulan navalla, Salsa 2 navalla ja I9 navalla ajaneen niin onhan se mahtava ku ottaa heti kiinni varsinkin jossai kivikko juurakko trial pätkällä. 
Ja se I9 ääni 😀.

Mutta yhtään vapaaratasta en oo rikki saanut ajamalla, ehkä siksi kun niitä on ollu noin monta. 

Ja harvemmalla välityksellä kyllä pärjää Läskeilevä kansa, jollei halua parempaa. 

Silti ois hyvä tietää mikä heillä joilla on rikkoontunu on pettäny.

----------


## zipo

Kynnet ja samantien hammaskehät.
Tälläsiä on tällä hetkellä varaosalaatikossa....

----------


## Volvospede

> Moro, eli mikä hajos ? Kynnet, laakerit, pesä vai mikä ?
> 
> Mulla Wampassa jonnin verran työstöä takana tälle syksylle, 3 kertaa on pamahtanut jossain kurvissa takaa mutta toimii edelleen.



Vissiin ne kynnet, en avannu ite vaan vein kauppaan takuuremonttiin. Kova pamaus ja jumitusta hetkeks, sit toimi muutaman kilsan ja sama, kolmannen paukun jälkeen se vaan pyöri tyhjää. Teknistä maastoa joo, omasta mielestä aika jouheva ajotyyli ja kenen tahansa mielestä painava kuski. :-)

DT tulee tilalle, sellaset toisen läskin kiekoissa ja hyvin pelaa.

----------


## Ski

Ok kiitos herrat. 
Taidan tehdä perushuollon jossain välissä , pakkastesti on tehty -31C ja polkujakin vähän ajettu. Toivotaan parasta.

----------


## Jami2003

> Käsittääkseni 2016 ei ole vielä vanha malli, vaan 2015 saa myydä postimyyntinä. Saattaa jossain vaiheessa loppua fun-cornerin Trekin myynti.



Oon ostanut fun-cornerilta Trekin jo vuonna 2005 että kyseessä ei ole ihan uus juttu.

Toi Trekin Farley on kyllä ihan aikuisten oikeesti todella hieno fätti  :Hymy:

----------


## 69Hz

> Tämä noteerattu omassa DT:n Big Ridessä. Vaihto on mielessä.
> Tohon ratchettiin se onneksi on helppo hoitaa. 
> Mitäs Zipo on mieltä; nykyisen 18t tilalle 36t vai suoraan 54t? 54:n hinta aika suolainen, onko sitten saatu etu sen arvoinen vs. 36t?



Mulla on omassa täpärissä DT350 ja 36t. Ainakin itse olen ollut tyytyväinen enkä ole 54t kaivannut. Ajoin tuossa yksi päivä i9-navoilla olevalla konkelilla enkä huomannut merkittävää eroa kytkeytymisnopeudessa vs omani, vaikka ne i9:t ovatkin huomattavasti nopeammat (120poi, 3 ast). Taisipa olla mtbr:n palstoilta kun olen lukenut että joissain tapauksissa 54t-optiolla on esiintynyt mekaanisia ongelmia ja myös vastus nousee. Toi jälkimmäinen voi tosin johtua esim liiallisesta tai väärästä vassusta.


edit: onkos kellään siitä uudesta 9.8:sta "live"-kuvaa?

----------


## Volvospede

> Taisipa olla mtbr:n palstoilta kun olen lukenut että joissain tapauksissa 54t-optiolla on esiintynyt mekaanisia ongelmia ja myös vastus nousee. Toi jälkimmäinen voi tosin johtua esim liiallisesta tai väärästä vassusta.



Joku myös epäili siellä mtbr foorumissa että vaihteet toimii paremmin tuolla 54t räikällä. Että kantsii suhtautua vähän varauksella noihin. Ja jos se vapaarattaan vastus nousis jonku hyttysen hatullisen verran, niin sekin tapahtuis vain silloin kun ei polje. Ja silloin ei hirveen kautaa fillari liiku muutenkaan..! :-)

----------


## 69Hz

> Joku myös epäili siellä mtbr foorumissa että vaihteet toimii paremmin tuolla 54t räikällä. Että kantsii suhtautua vähän varauksella noihin. Ja jos se vapaarattaan vastus nousis jonku hyttysen hatullisen verran, niin sekin tapahtuis vain silloin kun ei polje. Ja silloin ei hirveen kautaa fillari liiku muutenkaan..! :-)



;-) ilmankos ne mun shimanot ei toimikaan kunnolla.... Joo, unohtui laittaa se disclaimer perään. Näillä voorumeilla on melkoisen monenlaista ammattilaista kirjoittamassa totuuden sanaa -minä mukaan lukien 8o)

----------


## bouncer

Mikä läpiakseli menee F9.6 etuhaarukkaan sekä takahaarukkaan? Haluaisin laittaa semmoiset missä ei ole vipua. Pitää olla semmoisella kiinnityksellä, että kuusiokoloavaimella aukaistaan

----------


## valtsuh

Edessä 150 mm leveä napa, akselin pituus muistaakseni 192 mm. Takana 197 mm leveä napa, muistaakseni 224 tai 227 mm akseli. Trekin tyyliin kierre 1,75 mm nousulla.

----------


## bouncer

Mistä oikeita läpiakseleita saa tilattua? En löydä mistään vai onko, että en vaan osaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zipo

Taka-akselin päivitys kuusiokolo malliin haastelista mutta eteen saataa löytyä täältä:https://r2-bike.com/Axle.
Mitat tarkistaa orkkisakseleista varmuuden vuoksi,
Btw Shift-upilla on myös omat sivut,en tiedä tekevätkö ns.custom akseleita mutta rahallahan yleensä saa ihan mitä vaan...
Noi kuusiokolokiinityksellä olevat akselit on mun suosikkeja,hinnat sen verran suolaisia että jäänyt ostamatta Stacheen viime kesänä.
Diy ratkaisu qr vivun heivaamiseksi orkkisakselista jäänyt tutkimatta.

Ps.Ei ne kaikki kuvassa olleet takanavat ole hajonnut.

----------


## jarkempp

> onkos kellään siitä uudesta 9.8:sta "live"-kuvaa?



Hauska peli. Tässäpä muutama näpsy, pyydän armoa valaistuksen kaapeloinnin suhteen, piti päästä äkkiä pimeään testaamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Ekke

^ Komia on.

----------


## oivu

Nyt sain kaikki osat paikalleen mitä olen päivittänyt. Olisko pitäny sitten kuitenkin ostaa suoraan 9.8😀



Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

Voi pentele ku on komiaa. <3

----------


## Jeltsar

^ajamaan pitäisi päästä  :Hymy: 

Lähetin piruuttani trekille palautetta/viestiä miksei ole 18,5" Farleyta. Vastaus oli, ettei ole ollut tarvetta koko 4v valmistuksen ajan! Pistivät kuitenkin korvan taakse.

Joten lähettäkääpä kaikki muutkin välikokoiset viestiä trekille, jos vaikka tekisivät.

----------


## bouncer

> Nyt sain kaikki osat paikalleen mitä olen päivittänyt. Olisko pitäny sitten kuitenkin ostaa suoraan 9.8😀
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mitäs kaikkia oot laittanut?

----------


## oivu

> Mitäs kaikkia oot laittanut?



Tanko proline Carbon , stemmi, jarrut Sram rs+180mm levyt,kammet next SL,satulatolppa specialized Command Post , kiekot wampa hiilikuitu 27.5 ", kumit 27.5 x4.5, ja sitten vielä laitettu kumien sisälle Huck Norris 😀


Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

> ^ajamaan pitäisi päästä 
> 
> Lähetin piruuttani trekille palautetta/viestiä miksei ole 18,5" Farleyta. Vastaus oli, ettei ole ollut tarvetta koko 4v valmistuksen ajan! Pistivät kuitenkin korvan taakse.
> 
> Joten lähettäkääpä kaikki muutkin välikokoiset viestiä trekille, jos vaikka tekisivät.



Mää haluaisin 20,5" Farleyn  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## 69Hz

> Hauska peli. Tässäpä muutama näpsy, pyydän armoa valaistuksen kaapeloinnin suhteen, piti päästä äkkiä pimeään testaamaan



Armoa annettu... Ja hienoltahan tuo näyttää hankea vasten! Onneksi näin, sillä tilasin tänään itselleni vastaavan. 
Ohjaamoa pitää tuunata, ehkäpä rallinaaman rojut sinne ja mahdollisesti hissitolppa talveen ongelmia tuomaan (ei osaa enää ajaa ilman).

Muutama kysäri:
- onko levyt 180/160mm?
- onko CS:ssä mitään ketjusuojaa sisäpuolella?
- oliko sisurit vai valmiiksi litkutettu?

----------


## zeppo

Leveämpää rengasta kaipailisin Farley 9:iin, en tunnu pärjäävän noilla 3.8:lla. Vähänkin enemmän lunta niin menee kuin käärme erämaassa eikä paineiden lasku oikein auta. Niinpä hakusessa olisi hiilarikeula mutta Harun hintaa en ole valmis maksamaan. Muistan lukeneeni täältä mutta enpä löydä noita keskusteluita.. Olisko kellään hyvää vinkkiä tuommoseen keulaan? Whiten muistan passaavan mutta eipä XXL:stä löydy.

----------


## Grandi66

Harun keulaa ei enään valmisteta, ellei ole jollakulla omassa varastossa. Olikos 9 27,5 vai 26 rinkulat.

yrittäjä itse
fillari10.blogspot.fi

----------


## Laerppi

XXL:stä ei saa eikä tule enää hiilarikeulaa läskiin, Pirkka Fat Pro 4:ssa on "samanpainoinen" amuliinikeula. Itsekin olen etsinyt "halpaa ja hyvää" hiilarikeulaa läskiin.

----------


## zeppo

> Harun keulaa ei enään valmisteta, ellei ole jollakulla omassa varastossa. Olikos 9 27,5 vai 26 rinkulat.
> 
> yrittäjä itse
> fillari10.blogspot.fi



27.5 rinkulat tuossa ysissä on. Icanin keulasta laitoin kyselyä josko nappaisi mutta vinkkejä otetaan vastaan  :Hymy: . Noita Barbegazeja mietin rinkuloiksi josko olisivat parmmat kuin nuo nykyiset 3.8:t.

----------


## Laerppi

> 27.5 rinkulat tuossa ysissä on. Icanin keulasta laitoin kyselyä josko nappaisi mutta vinkkejä otetaan vastaan . Noita Barbegazeja mietin rinkuloiksi josko olisivat parmmat kuin nuo nykyiset 3.8:t.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/181818034845

Ostan varmaan tuon, jos muuta ei tule vastaan. On kyllä pelottavan halpa. Ican olisi ehkä järkevämpi vaihtoehto  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## zeppo

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181818034845
> 
> Ostan varmaan tuon, jos muuta ei tule vastaan. On kyllä pelottavan halpa. Ican olisi ehkä järkevämpi vaihtoehto



Kiitos vinkistä, tuo ei ole hinnalla pilattu. Jos / kun Icanilta vastaavat niin laitan infoa tännekin.

----------


## Grandi66

Barbegazeja on kaikki kehuneet. Myin kaikki tilaamani alta aikayksikön.

yrittäjä itse
fillari10.blogspot.fi

----------


## TheMiklu

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181818034845
> 
> Ostan varmaan tuon, jos muuta ei tule vastaan. On kyllä pelottavan halpa. Ican olisi ehkä järkevämpi vaihtoehto



Tuommosta pyöritelly kädessä mutten paikoilleen ole vielä asentanut. Ulkoisesti vaikuttaa ihan laadukkaalta kamppeelta.
Tuli sorruttua tuohon vaikka tarkoitus oli kiinakarboniittia vältellä. Varsinkin keulassa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zeppo

> Tuommosta pyöritelly kädessä mutten paikoilleen ole vielä asentanut. Ulkoisesti vaikuttaa ihan laadukkaalta kamppeelta.
> Tuli sorruttua tuohon vaikka tarkoitus oli kiinakarboniittia vältellä. Varsinkin keulassa!



Tuli Icanilta vastaus heti. Pyysin keulan piirustuksen ja piirustus on 1:1 sama kuin tuossa Laerpin linkkaamassa ebay linkissä. Ainut ero että Icanilta suoraan akselin kanssa maksaa 180$ kun tuossa ebay linkissä akselin kanssa maksaa 137$. Kyseessä on siis täysin sama keula.

----------


## Sampson

> Tuli Icanilta vastaus heti. Pyysin keulan piirustuksen ja piirustus on 1:1 sama kuin tuossa Laerpin linkkaamassa ebay linkissä. Ainut ero että Icanilta suoraan akselin kanssa maksaa 180$ kun tuossa ebay linkissä akselin kanssa maksaa 137$. Kyseessä on siis täysin sama keula.



Siis tästä Icanin haarukasta kyse?

https://www.amazon.com/ICAN-Carbon-R.../dp/B00UYL8SLS

----------


## Jeltsar

> Leveämpää rengasta kaipailisin Farley 9:iin, en tunnu pärjäävän noilla 3.8:lla. Vähänkin enemmän lunta niin menee kuin käärme erämaassa eikä paineiden lasku oikein auta



Sama täällä, uudet 4,5" barbet auttoi asiaan. Ainakaan vähän aikaa sitten löytyi vielä IIikan pyörähuollosta Kuopiosta

----------


## Jeltsar

> Mää haluaisin 20,5" Farleyn



Ei muuta kuin Trekille viestiä  :Hymy:

----------


## zeppo

> Siis tästä Icanin haarukasta kyse?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ICAN-Carbon-R.../dp/B00UYL8SLS



Tuossa kuvassa näyttäisi olevan tuo kapeampi keula, ei 150mm navalle sopiva. Tässäkin keulassa mittapiirustus on ihan sama kuin Icanilla ja tuossa linkatussa ebay-myymälässä.   

Laitoin kiusallani Icanin myyntitykille viestiä että sama keula myytävänä ebay:ssä halvemmalla ja vastasi ettei ole sama. Ihme juttu kun piirustukset ovat samat mutta eihän tuo ole ennenäkemätöntä että toinen tehdas kopioisi kuvat. Eli kukapa tuon sittenkään tietää onko tuo ebay:n keula sama kuin Icanin keula. Laitoin tuonne carbon-cycle myyjälle kysymyksen valmistajasta, katsotaan mitä vastaa.

----------


## Laerppi

> Tuossa kuvassa näyttäisi olevan tuo kapeampi keula, ei 150mm navalle sopiva. Tässäkin keulassa mittapiirustus on ihan sama kuin Icanilla ja tuossa linkatussa ebay-myymälässä.   
> 
> Laitoin kiusallani Icanin myyntitykille viestiä että sama keula myytävänä ebay:ssä halvemmalla ja vastasi ettei ole sama. Ihme juttu kun piirustukset ovat samat mutta eihän tuo ole ennenäkemätöntä että toinen tehdas kopioisi kuvat. Eli kukapa tuon sittenkään tietää onko tuo ebay:n keula sama kuin Icanin keula. Laitoin tuonne carbon-cycle myyjälle kysymyksen valmistajasta, katsotaan mitä vastaa.



OK, taitaa tulla samalta tehtaalta. Mun mielestä joku oli foorumilla ostanut tuon keulan hiljattain ja löysin linkin jostain läskiketjusta. Taidan laittaa illemmalla tilaukseen keulan, kunhan saan juotua pari joulukaljaa pohjille.

----------


## zeppo

> OK, taitaa tulla samalta tehtaalta. Mun mielestä joku oli foorumilla ostanut tuon keulan hiljattain ja löysin linkin jostain läskiketjusta. Taidan laittaa illemmalla tilaukseen keulan, kunhan saan juotua pari joulukaljaa pohjille.



 :Hymy:  - saatetaan olla tänään samaan aikaan kaupassa. Minut tunnistaa flunssaisesta olemuksesta ja lievästä oluen tuoksusta (kunhan pääsen tästä käymään vähän ostoksilla) - morjestetaan jos törmätään.

----------


## Jeltsar

Olisko kellään suositella hyvää hiilari-riser tankoa F9.6seen? samanlevyinen, 740mm, saisi olla ja nousua 30-40mm.

Kattelin:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/m.../rp-prod133845

Onkohan mistään kotoisin? Kattelin myös eastonin mutta 720mm, joten kapeampi. Liekö 20mm käytännön vaikutusta, jos kuitenkin nousua tulee samalla nykyiseen verrattuna? Onko kokemuksia?

----------


## ibike

> Olisko kellään suositella hyvää hiilari-riser tankoa F9.6seen? samanlevyinen, 740mm, saisi olla ja nousua 30-40mm.
> 
> Kattelin:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/m.../rp-prod133845
> 
> Onkohan mistään kotoisin? Kattelin myös eastonin mutta 720mm, joten kapeampi. Liekö 20mm käytännön vaikutusta, jos kuitenkin nousua tulee samalla nykyiseen verrattuna? Onko kokemuksia?



Miten olis Renthal: http://ibike.fi/tuote/renthal-fatbar-lite-carbon/

----------


## Ski

Oulussa Pyörä-Suvalassa on Answeriä (20 20) ja Bontragerin jotaki mallia hyllyssä 👍

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Janski80

Onko vinkkejä antaa Farley EX 8:n taka-akseli löystyy aina pikkuhiljaa n100-150 km ajon jälkeen.En nyt haluaisi laittaa mitään lukitetta akseliin.

----------


## Jeltsar

^^renthalia kattelin kans. Turhan prameen värinen vaan  :Hymy:  


Ei ole Oulussa nyt käyntiä. Sehän olisikin kun voisi testata...

----------


## Tonii

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181818034845
> 
> Ostan varmaan tuon, jos muuta ei tule vastaan. On kyllä pelottavan halpa. Ican olisi ehkä järkevämpi vaihtoehto



Mulla ollu saman puljun kuitukeula f5:ssä n.500km paikoillaan eikä voi kyllä moittia  :Hymy:  tosin sehän on kapeemmalle navalle mutta laatu vaikuttaa kyllä hyvältä ja kevytkin on. Kuvaki löytyy sivulta 43.

----------


## Volvospede

> Onko vinkkejä antaa Farley EX 8:n taka-akseli löystyy aina pikkuhiljaa n100-150 km ajon jälkeen.En nyt haluaisi laittaa mitään lukitetta akseliin.



Melkein vois merkata akselin pään... että pyöriikö se tosiaan vai hiertyykö sieltä välistä hieman maalia pois tms mitä ny suht uudessa pyörässä vois olla ennen kuin paikat asettuu ja siks löystyy. Jos akseli oikeesti pyörii auki ni himpun verran kiremmälle koittasin asentaa.

----------


## Blackborow

> Oulussa Pyörä-Suvalassa on Answeriä (20 20)



On vai. Onkohan kovinkin kallis?

----------


## zeppo

Tästä hiilikuitukeulasta vielä: Kysyin ebay myyjältä carbon-bike keulan takuuta ja valmistajaa. Valmistaja on Flybike jolle löytyy todella hitaasti toimivat nettisivut ja tarjoavat keulalle vuoden takuun. No Icanilla Linda tosiaan väitti että heidän keula on eri kuin tuo ebay kaupan keula. Otappa näistä nyt selvää. Jäin vielä arpomaan tuon tilauksen suhteen.

----------


## jarkempp

> Armoa annettu... Ja hienoltahan tuo näyttää hankea vasten! Onneksi näin, sillä tilasin tänään itselleni vastaavan. 
> Ohjaamoa pitää tuunata, ehkäpä rallinaaman rojut sinne ja mahdollisesti hissitolppa talveen ongelmia tuomaan (ei osaa enää ajaa ilman).
> 
> Muutama kysäri:
> - onko levyt 180/160mm?
> - onko CS:ssä mitään ketjusuojaa sisäpuolella?
> - oliko sisurit vai valmiiksi litkutettu?



- 160mm edessä ja takana
- ei suojaa CSssä sisäpuolella, mitähän kannattaisi laittaa suojaksi?
- sisurit on, vieläkin. 

200km jo yhdessä taivallettu ilman minkäänlasia ongelmia.

Talvipäivänseisauksen auringonnousu tältä aamulta:

----------


## 69Hz

Jep, näin mä niiden pysäyttimien osalta arvelinkin mutta toivoin jotain muuta (enkä tiedä miksi). 

CS:n voi suojata Lizardskinin tms kaltaisella tuotteella ketjun hakkauksia ajatellen. Voihan siihen virittää vanhaa sisuriakin. Mä laitan jonkinlaisen runkosuojauksen ja siinä yhteydessä tulee mahdollisesti CS suoja. Mulla on täpärissä invisiframen suojaus ja se on ollut hyvä.

----------


## jarkempp

Niin, keskiölaakerin alla onkin sitten hyvinkin kattava muovisuoja. Haluan kyllä nähdä sen paikan jossa nuo pysäyttimet eivät riitä, sen verran muikea on noissa teho ja tuntuma, näin maantievannejarrumiehelle.

----------


## oivu

Onkos jollain kokemusta 26 tuuman ja 27.5 " kiekoista. Miten noi eroaa toisistaan jos vaikka molemmat on 4.5-4.8" leveitä? Jostain olisin lukunu että 27.5 x3.8 olisi sama halkaisija kuin 26x4.8? . Tässä nyt pähkäilen että pitäiskö nyt sitten ostaa 26tuuman kiekot niin sais ne nastat alle.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jakke81

26x4.8 jumbojim on ainakin hodagia isompi halkaisijaltaan,  noin sentin lähemmäs tuli bluton haarukan yläluokka.

----------


## Grandi66

Sen verta mitä itse päässy kokeilee niin 27,5" on hauskempi.

yrittäjä itse
fillari10.blogspot.fi

----------


## Grandi66

Tosin rengas valikoima on 26 paljon laajempi, 27,5*4,5 on paljon ketterämpi (johtuu varmaan renkaan ilmatilasta), haaveena 27,5 kesään ja 26 talveen ni ei tartte muuta ku heittää kiekot alle.

yrittäjä itse
fillari10.blogspot.fi

----------


## Blackborow

> Onkos jollain kokemusta 26 tuuman ja 27.5 " kiekoista. Miten noi eroaa toisistaan jos vaikka molemmat on 4.5-4.8" leveitä? Jostain olisin lukunu että 27.5 x3.8 olisi sama halkaisija kuin 26x4.8? . Tässä nyt pähkäilen että pitäiskö nyt sitten ostaa 26tuuman kiekot niin sais ne nastat alle.



Mulla on 26" Bud-Lou ja 27,5" Barbegazi kiekkosetit. Aavistuksen tuo Barbegazi on korkeampi kuin Bud tai Lou. Hodag on kyllä selvästi matalampi.

----------


## -Joni-

On tämä mukavaa. Pyörä on ollut taloudessa noin kuukauden ja ei voi kuin kehua. Vieressä Ounasvaaran talvireitit, jotka ainakin tänään oli mainiossa tikissä! Kiitos foorumilaisille, teidän suositusten perusteella uskalsin ostaa tämän pyörän! 

Ainoa miinus nuo valmiit teippaukset vanteissa. Ei aivan pitänyt ilmaa..


Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jarkempp

Ennenkuin käärin hihat, onkos kellään kokemuksia noiden Wampojen tubeless urakasta? Tubeless ready joo mutta tarvitaanko teippiä vai riittääkö pelkkä venttiili?

----------


## Grandi66

Tarkista onko teipit kohillaa, sitten ei muuta ku venttiili paikalleen ja pumpaten. Voi olla aika tiukka irrotettava.

yrittäjä itse
fillari10.blogspot.fi

----------


## 69Hz

Onko kenenkään Farleyssa steath-dropperia tai kokemuksia asentamisesta? 

Kävin pikaisesti katsomassa pyörää liikkeessä ja dropperin kaapelivienti ei taida onnistuakaan rungon oikealla puolella näkyvästä "etuvaihtajan" läpivientiaukosta. Tällöinhän kaapelia joutuisi taittamaan voimakkaasti (lähes 90ast) viistoputkeen vientiä ajatellen. 

Vai onko kaapeli vietävä ulkoisesti viistoputkea pitkin jarrukaapelin vierellä ja sitten siitä viistoputken alaosassa olevasta reiästä sisään? Kyseinen reikä vaikutti kyllä megalomaanisen isolta dropperikaapelia ajatellen?!? 

Ärrinmurrin....

----------


## PK1

Asensin pari viikkoa sitten bontragerin hissitolpan. Vaijerin vein siitä viistoputken alapään isosta reiästä sisään. Minunkin mielestä se reikä kaipaisi jonkun läpivientikumin ollakseen siistimmän näköinen.

----------


## 69Hz

> Asensin pari viikkoa sitten bontragerin hissitolpan. Vaijerin vein siitä viistoputken alapään isosta reiästä sisään. Minunkin mielestä se reikä kaipaisi jonkun läpivientikumin ollakseen siistimmän näköinen.



Yrititkö ollenkaan leikata sitä alareiän peitelevyä (no pun intended, LOL) vai pitikö se ottaa kokonaan pois?
Jos sitä levyä ei voi leikata niin harvinaisen surkeasti hoidettu detalji tuon tasoisessa pyörässä. Se reikä näytti olevan niin iso, että siitä menisi puoli tusinaa kaapeleita eli jos sen jättää paljaaksi niin siitähän pääsee kaikki paskat ja vedet rungon sisään. Mä pistän kauppiaan asialle - saa hoitaa Trekin kanssa tuota eteenpäin.

----------


## Yarzan

Kuva on kehno, mutta tuossahan tuo on läpivienti tolpan letkulle. Eli Reverb on plussakelillä paikoillaan.

Kyseessä siis Farley 5 eli alumiini runko.

----------


## PK1

Otin sen kokonaan pois. Leikkaamalla saattaa saada jonkunlaisen suojan sille läpimenolle. Mutta juuri tuli mieleen että Sugrusta leipomalla voisi saada helposti ihan siistin ja toimivan läpiviennin tuohon.
Kävin myös paikallisella Trekmyyjällä, eikä niiden mukaan tuohon ole mitään läpivientizydeemiä ainakaan Trekillä, tiedä sitten olivatko oikeassa vai ei.

Farley 9.8:ssa ei ole ylemmän kuvan mukaista läpivientimahdollisuutta.

----------


## Yarzan

> Otin sen kokonaan pois. Leikkaamalla saattaa saada jonkunlaisen suojan sille läpimenolle. Mutta juuri tuli mieleen että Sugrusta leipomalla voisi saada helposti ihan siistin ja toimivan läpiviennin tuohon.
> Kävin myös paikallisella Trekmyyjällä, eikä niiden mukaan tuohon ole mitään läpivientizydeemiä ainakaan Trekillä, tiedä sitten olivatko oikeassa vai ei.
> 
> Farley 9.8:ssa ei ole ylemmän kuvan mukaista läpivientimahdollisuutta.



Aika jännä. Kaikkien Farleyden spekseissä lukee Trekin sivuilla, että on läpivienti. Tämä suoraan 9.8 spekseistä

RunkoOCLV Mountain -hiilikuitua, kartioitu E2-emäputki, sisäinen vaihtajien ja dropper-satulatolpan vaijerireititys, Carbon Armor -suojus, PF121-keskiö, säädettävät 197 mm:n Stranglehold-dropoutit läpiakselille

----------


## PK1

Joo, mutta se läpivienti 9.8:ssa on viistoputkessa keskiön edessä eikä satulaputkessa, kuten kuvastasi tulkitsen.

----------


## Yarzan

> Joo, mutta se läpivienti 9.8:ssa on viistoputkessa keskiön edessä eikä satulaputkessa, kuten kuvastasi tulkitsen.



Ok, selvisi tämä vihdoin vähän tyhmemmällekin .

Nyt tämä kiinnostaa tosissaan, jos vaikka joskus vaihtuisi kuitu runko.

----------


## 69Hz

Kiitos kommenteista! Tuota Sugrua ajattelin itsekin. Yritän tehdä ensin väliaikaisen ratkaisun siitä paikalla olevasta suojasta. 
Olin muuten chat-yhteydessä Trek USA teknsupportiin ja tuo PK1:n toteuttama reititys on oikea. Sellaista vaijeri-läpivientikantta ei ole (toistaiseksi) olemassa mutta hän aikoi välittää kehitysidean eteenpäin. Aikamoinen suunnittelumoka mun mielestä, jos viiden tonnin pyörään pitää Sugrua käyttää LOL. 
Katsotaan mihin tämä projekti kehittyy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## drzilton

http://s7d4.scene7.com/is/content/Tr..._Notice_FI.pdf

----------


## Kruunu

> Otin sen kokonaan pois. Leikkaamalla saattaa saada jonkunlaisen suojan sille läpimenolle. Farley 9.8:ssa ei ole ylemmän kuvan mukaista läpivientimahdollisuutta.



Mulle jäi hiukan auki, onko tuossa juomapullojen kiinnityspaikkojen välisessä läpiviennissä alkuperäisenä suojatulppa? Omassa pyörässä ei sellaista ollut ja toisessa näkemässäni sellainen oli paikallaan. Siistimpi olisi, jos siinä tulppa olisi, vaikka vesi kyllä pääsee pois keskiön alla olevasta reiästä.

----------


## PK1

Kyllä, alunperin tuossa:



On tuollainen:

----------


## zipo

Mitens olisi tällänen muoviosa hissitolpalle?Ei ole ollut ikinä omissa fillareissa hissitolpaa joten.....

----------


## PK1

Toihan näyttää juuri sellaiselta kuin tuossa farleyssa pitäisi olla vaijerin kanssa.

----------


## 69Hz

Zipo, mikäs fillari kyseessä (nyt ei jaksa arvailla☺)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PK1

Stache luulisin.

----------


## zipo

Stache ja mun mielestä noita vaijeriläpivientejä tulee tiettyjen Trekpyörien varustepaketeissa orkkiksena.
Omassa Stachessa noi on käyttämättä kun vaihdevaijerit reititetty vaakaputkea pitkin.

----------


## oivu

Mulla on ulkoinen vaijeri hissitolppassa ja on vedetty noin.

----------


## 69Hz

Dänks! Voisikohan tuo Stachen tulppa sopia? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PK1

Farley Ex plussarenkailla oli aika mukava, ketterä ja kevyt polkea. Liukkaampaa sillä toki oli tuolla märässä juurakossa kuin oikeilla läskirenkailla.

----------


## 69Hz

Joulu saapui tänään... Vaihdoin tangon ja stemmin sekä litkutin renkaat, kun ei kivijalka halunnut/osannut 

Huomenna hissitolppa paikoilleen ja vähän kuitusuojaa...

Voisiko joku Stanchen omistaja raottaa tulppaa, kiinnostaisi tietää onko sen alla tommoinen läpivienti:


Tossa se tulppa mittatikun kanssa:


Jos koko on sama niin voisin ostaa Stanchen tulpan ja kokeilla  ☺...


Sent from moblile device, tyops apoliged.

----------


## Kruunu

> Farley Ex plussarenkailla oli aika mukava, ketterä ja kevyt polkea. Liukkaampaa sillä toki oli tuolla märässä juurakossa kuin oikeilla läskirenkailla.



Kyllä ne suun hymyyn vetää keveydellään ja ketteryydellään. Mukavuuskaan ei juurikaan ota takapakkia.

----------


## ealex

Nminun Stachessa "tulpa" on hitsattu/liimattu suoraan runkoon ja maalattu päälle. Väittäisin että näin on Zipon kuvissakin.

----------


## zipo

Mä olen teipannut chainstayn sen verran hyvin etten alkanut purkamaan pakettia.
Viistoputkessa oli alumiininen läpivienti kuusiokoloruuvilla kiinni.Kyllä se jotekin istuu Farleyhin mutta joutuu liimaamaan ja modaamaan jos vaijerin kuoren pitää olla täyspitkä
hissitolppa tsydeemissä.

----------


## mk

Trek Farley 5 2016 kiekkosettiä hakusessa ja carbon topic selattu, mutta mistä löytyis tuohon kapeempaan takanapaan soveltuvaa settiä edukkaasti alumiinisena ? Joko ihan originaalia sun mulefut taikka vastaavaa.. Tuntuu nuo hinnat hiilikuitusena karkaavan tai sitten tilausajat pitkiä .. Nyt ois tarvetta toisille kiekoille joille sitten nastaa alle

----------


## Volvospede

Eikös se takanapa oo levein mahdollinen, eli 197? Vai etunapaako meinasit mikä on se pikalinkkukötös 135mm.

----------


## mk

> Eikös se takanapa oo levein mahdollinen, eli 197? Vai etunapaako meinasit mikä on se pikalinkkukötös 135mm.



edessä on tuo 135, mutta takanavan (en ole mitalla tarkistanut) mitaks  myyjäliike väitti 177mm .. Tuollasta bontrager jackalope kiekkosettiä on myynnissäkin, mutta mikälie hinta/laatusuhde 

ps. Prkle pitääkö pistää pyörä vaihtoon , kun on niin epästantardia osaa  :Irvistys: 
interwebbi kyllä väittäis toista, "FW: Bontrager Aluminium 9x135 mm QR | RW: Bontrager Aluminium 12x197 mm TA"  mitähän tässä uskoo muutaku itteensä eli pitänee tuo tarkistaa illalla .. Kiitos Volvospede ,, jos näin meneekin ..  :Hymy: 

Ja vielä myyjäliikkeelle soitto varmisti asian kuten volvospede kertoi .. eli tässä 2016 mallissa on takana säädettävät drop outit ja leveys on tuo 197mm ,, joten sen mukaan sitten voi miettiä kiekkoja

----------


## Ekke

Samasta kaupasta löytyy myös Farley 5:n oikea(mma)t infot, muunmuassa: "197mm Stranglehold adjustable thru axle dropouts"

----------


## Kuupo

Tuossa edukas takakiekko:
https://best-bike-parts.de/Hinterrad...-schwarz-1380g

----------


## mk

^kiitos.. pitänee katsoa, jos eteen löytyisi samaa sarjaa 😊

----------


## ytte07

Käys mk kattoon bike-discountilta. Mulefut setti 420€.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ekke

> Käys mk kattoon bike-discountilta. Mulefut setti 420€



150mm etunapa voi olla vähän ahdas 135mm keulaan..

----------


## ytte07

Sori. En kahtonu noin tarkkaan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## t3mppu

Tuota läpivientien suojien puutetta letkun kanssa ihmettelin itsekin, kun yritin 2016 9.6:een laittaa ulkoisella letkulla olevaa tolppaa.
Ihan kivasti sen sai pujotettua, mutta oli ehkä 5-10cm liian lyhyt edellisen asennuksen jäljiltä ja alkoi kiristää kääntäessä :P





> Niin, keskiölaakerin alla onkin sitten hyvinkin kattava muovisuoja. Haluan kyllä nähdä sen paikan jossa nuo pysäyttimet eivät riitä, sen verran muikea on noissa teho ja tuntuma, näin maantievannejarrumiehelle.



Mä kävin itsenäisyyspäivänä Fiskars Trail Villagella ajamassa punaisen reitin ja niissä muutamissa enduro-henkisissä pitemmissä ja teknisemmissä laskuissa kyllä kaipasi tehokkaampaa jarrua. Melkoisesti joutui puristamaan noita ensiasennusjarruja (DB3 + 160mm laikat), jotta vauhti pysyi kurissa.

Nyt vaihdoin levyt (200mm eteen ja 180mm taakse, kun oli hollilla) ja tuntuu jo paremmalta, en tosin oo vielä pitempiä laskuja päässy niillä ajaa.

----------


## 69Hz

Tänään tuli käytyä neitsytmatkalla:


Lunta odotellessa...


Sent from moblile device, tyops apoliged.

----------


## jarit

Onko näitä vaijereiden läpivientejä saatavilla eri kokoisena, ts yhden ja kahden reiän malleina ? Stachen viistoputkessa on yhden reiän malliset ylä- ja alapäässä ja siinä kulkee takavaihtajan vaijeri. Satulatolpan vaijerin ulostulo on hyvin tehtynä putken alapäässä mutta siitä eteenpäin vaijeri kulkee ulkoisena vetona. Vähän hassu ratkaisu, olisihan tuon voinut tehdä sisäisenä vähän pidemmällekin ?

----------


## jarkempp

> Ennenkuin käärin hihat, onkos kellään kokemuksia noiden Wampojen tubeless urakasta? Tubeless ready joo mutta tarvitaanko teippiä vai riittääkö pelkkä venttiili?



Olin lykännyt tätä syystä tai toisesta kovinkin kauan kunnes eilen työmatkalla sitten etunen tyhjeni noin kymmenessä minuutissa - lunta oli tullut yön aikana semmoinen 10 senttiä ja jossain siellä työmatkareitillä puuterin keskellä oli lasia tai jotain muuta ikävää. 

No, Pyörä-Suvalasta Stan's venttiilit ja subzero litkua puteli. Ilmat pois renkaasta ja varsin helposti antautui rengas vanteelta. Sisuri poies, teipin tarkistus ja venttiili tilalle. Litkua 4oz sisään ihan kyljestä ja lattiapumpulla ilmaa perään. Nätisti nousi vanteelle kun vähän päältä vaan paineli apuja. Sama takarenkaalle, oli vielä löysemmässä kuin etunen. Elämäni ensimmäinen litkutus, aikaa meni vartti. Eipä voisi helpompaa olla. Kävin ajelemassa kilsan verran ja jätin yöksi reilun barin painetta. Hyvin näytti pysyneen kun aamulla taas töihin läksin polkemaan.

----------


## Zanu

Trekille tuli joulu myös 😁


Kyl takapuoli viihtyy.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

----------


## 69Hz

> Elämäni ensimmäinen litkutus, aikaa meni vartti. Eipä voisi helpompaa olla. Kävin ajelemassa kilsan verran ja jätin yöksi reilun barin painetta. Hyvin näytti pysyneen kun aamulla taas töihin läksin polkemaan.



About noin se meni mullakin eli kun ne teipit oli valmiina niin tubeless-venttiilit paikalle ja 1,5dl Stanin litkua sisään per vanne. Sitten ilmaa perään. Mulla ei noussut rengas vanteelle jalkapumpulla vaan otin venttiilin sielun irti ja venttiilireiästä kompuralla ilmaa sisään jotta sain renkaan vannenauhat paremmin hollille. Sielu kiinni ja vaikka paineet romahti niin siitä pystyi helposti jalkapumpulla jatkamaan ja lopettamaan hommat. 

Varsin helppo hommeli ainakin kuitu-Wampoilla. Tosin yhtä helposti se sujuu täpärin kuitukiekoilla. Paljon riippuu myös renkaasta, hyvällä vanne-rengaskombolla hyvä jalkapumppukin riittää. Ei siis kannata "pelätä" tubeless-hommia ;-)



Sent from moblile device, tyops apoliged.

----------


## järtsy

^^Hmm.. aika jännän näköinen tuo satulan nokka :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mk

Trek Farley 9.6 2016 vs. CANYON DUDE CF 9.0 UNLIMITED 
vertailussa nyt hifimpää pyörää katsellessa, mutta ei oikeen osaa päättää kumpiko noista nyt ois se valinta .. Itse 50v. ensvuonna mittarissa joten sen puoleen vois kanjoni olla se pyörä kiireettömään polkujen kiertoon, mutta toisaalte Trek ketteryys ja ennenkaikkea tuo kampanjahinnoittelu houkuttais .. 
Mitäs raati nyt sanois !  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Trekissä on ainakin parempi runkotakuu. Ajettavuutta en voi vertailla kun vain kokemusta Trekistä, mutta vakiorenkaat on talvella vähän kehnot. Ei oikein riitä pito hangella. Tämän lisäksi tälle kiekkokoolle on olemassa alkuperäisen Hodagin lisäksi vain kolme muuta rengasvaihtoehtoa jos nastarenkaat lasketaan mukaan.

----------


## Rescue73

> Trek Farley 9.6 2016 vs. CANYON DUDE CF 9.0 UNLIMITED 
> vertailussa nyt hifimpää pyörää katsellessa, mutta ei oikeen osaa päättää kumpiko noista nyt ois se valinta .. Itse 50v. ensvuonna mittarissa joten sen puoleen vois kanjoni olla se pyörä kiireettömään polkujen kiertoon, mutta toisaalte Trek ketteryys ja ennenkaikkea tuo kampanjahinnoittelu houkuttais .. 
> Mitäs raati nyt sanois !



Osta Pole Taiga ;-)    Näitähän, siis Trek, Canyon, Pole pääsee koe-ajamaan täällä kantakaupungissa. Tartuin mainitsemaasi "kiireettömään polkujen kiertoon", kun tarjosin kolmatta vaihto-ehtoa.

----------


## 69Hz

> Trek Farley 9.6 2016 vs. CANYON DUDE CF 9.0 UNLIMITED 
> vertailussa nyt hifimpää pyörää katsellessa, mutta ei oikeen osaa päättää kumpiko noista nyt ois se valinta .. Itse 50v. ensvuonna mittarissa joten sen puoleen vois kanjoni olla se pyörä kiireettömään polkujen kiertoon, mutta toisaalte Trek ketteryys ja ennenkaikkea tuo kampanjahinnoittelu houkuttais .. 
> Mitäs raati nyt sanois !



Ei kannata tuijottaa pelkkiä komponentteja, sillä ne ovat kulutustavaraa. Runko ja sen geometria on siinä mielessä olennaisempi. Kannattaa myös miettä miten saat mahdolliset takuuasiat hoidettua. 

Tuossa Farleyn 2016 mallissa on muuten 4" kumit vs 2017 jossa on 4,5". Kannattaa myös tingata sitä vastaavaa 2017 mallia, hintaero ei välttämättä jää suureksi...

----------


## Janos86

2700€ sain tingattua omani 2017 farleyn ja halvin tarjous suomesta taisi olla 2560, oli niin kaukana vaan ettei kannattanut hakea

----------


## Polun tukko

Onko tietoa tuon 17 mallin farley7 painosta koossa 19,5"?

----------


## 69Hz

Ei ole punnittua tietoa. Mutta mikäli Trekin sivuilla ko mallin kohdalla http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/po.../1064000-2017/ mainitaan, että 17.5" - 13.61 kg / 30.00 lbs niin veikkaisin, että isompi runkokoko lienee parisataa grammia painavampi.

----------


## bouncer

Mulla painoi 2016 Farley 9.6 21,5" vakiomoodissa13kg

----------


## Polun tukko

Nyt oli jo ale kohdallaan niin tilasin 2016 mallin 9.6 farleyn. 
Onko näissä kuitu malleissa ollu miten laajalti ongelmaa satulan putken murtuman kanssa? Tänään viimeksi tuli yksi tapaus vastaan jossa oli cräkännyt.

----------


## Volvospede

Niitä on vissiin kahdenlaisia. Niitä jotka ovat jo katkenneet ja niitä jotka tulevat katkeamaan. Mut eiköhän sieltä tuu takuuseen kestävämpää.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Niitä on vissiin kahdenlaisia. Niitä jotka ovat jo katkenneet ja niitä jotka tulevat katkeaman.



Eli ilmeisesti sulla EI ollut tarjota mitään järkevää tähän asiaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Volvospede

> Eli ilmeisesti sulla EI ollut tarjota mitään järkevää tähän asiaan



Ei sinänsä. Onneks niissä on hyvä takuu. Mut jokatapauksessa netti on täynnä noiden hajonneiden kuvia.

----------


## Jakke81

Taitaa myytyjen määrään nähden olla aika marginaali määrä porsineissa?

----------


## zeppo

Trek Farley 9, 2016 mallia. Nyt kun oli pakkasta -25 ja enemmänkin niin polkemisen raskaus yllätti. No tiputin ketjut pois ja selvisi että keskiö on todella tahmainen, siis todella jumittava. Lämpimämmässä ei mitään ongelmaa, pyörii heleästi eli laakereissa vaseliinia joka jumittaa keskiötä. Otin kammet pois ja meinasin pullauttaa laakerin suojan pois, putsata ja laittaa vähän parempaa rasvaa tilalle. Laakerin pölysuoja näkyy mutta ulkokooli on jonkun kartiomaisen suojan alla vai onko tuo osa laakeria? Pölysuojaa en viitsinyt pakottaa pois kun lähdin etsimään hajotuskuvaa jota tietenkään ei mistään löydy, ei edes kuvaa laakerista. Onko jollain tarkempaa tietoa tuosta rakenteesta ja tuosta laakerista?

----------


## valtsuh

Farley 9 -mallissa on Race Face Atlas-kammet, jotka ovat siis 30 mm akselilla. Laakeri näihin ja Trekin rungon väliin on tyyppiä PF121, jossa itse laakeri prässätään suoraan runkoon. Systeemissä ei siis ole Shimano / SRAM Pressfit-keskiöistä tuttua muovikuppi + laakerikomboa, vaan pelkästään se itse laakeri joka tulee suoraan runkopinnan ja keskiöakselin väliin. Laakerissa on ulkoreunaan tuleva olake, joka oikein asennettuna istuu runkoon kiinni. Kammet irroittamalla, pölysuojan poistamalla ja itse laakerin tiivisteen irti ottamalla pääsee suoraan kosketuksiin laakerin kuulien kanssa.

https://www.raceface.com/products/details/cinch-bb92-bb

----------


## zeppo

Kiitos valtsuh tiedosta  :Hymy: . Eli tuo pölysuoja lähtee normaalisti pois ilman että tuota ulkoreunan olaketta ottaa pois (eli on siis osa laakeria) - näytti vain että tuo ulkoreunan olake olisi tiellä kun laakerin tiivistettä ottaa pois. Mutta ilmeisesti näin ei ole. Pitääpäs touhuta paremmat rasvat tilalle. Jännä homma miten huimasti tuo keskiö kylmässä jumitti.

----------


## zeppo

Onhan tuo kyllä ahdas ottaa pois tuo laakerin suoja kun tuo olake on tiellä... Laakerin pölysuoja näkyy kyllä mutta menee sen ulommaisen olakkeen 'sisään'. Onko tuo olake todella osa laakerin ulkokoolia?

EDIT: Tämä viesti oli vastaus edelliseen epäilyyn mutta viesti poistettiin....

----------


## zeppo

No eihän se ollut kuin ottaa se pölysuoja pois, nyt laakerit putsattu ja laitettu notkeat rasvat. Kiitokset vielä valtsuh:lle  :Hymy: .

----------


## zeppo

Semmonen huomio vielä että vetopuolen laakeri rahisi selkeästi kun sen putsasi runsaan WD40 huuhtelun jälkeen, samalla siinä tuntui selvä päittäisvälys jota ei toisella puolella ollut. Toisen puolen laakeri kuulosti ihan terveelle putsauksen jälkeen. Menee varmaan vaihtoon nuo laakerit jossain vaiheessa....

----------


## Ekke

Oliko minkälaisia merkintöjä laakerin "pölysuojassa"? Itsellä menee myös suht. jäykäksi Rf:n "keskiö", toisen puolen rasvat vaihdoin "parempaan", mutta vielä -28C ei riittänyt saamaan sellaista eroa että oisin jaksanut alkaa kynsiin toisenkin puolen. Jäykkyysongelmaa ollutkin enemmän yli -30C pakkasilla, mutta kun ei tiedä onko toi uudempi rasva oikeasti parempi..

----------


## zeppo

> Oliko minkälaisia merkintöjä laakerin "pölysuojassa"? Itsellä menee myös suht. jäykäksi Rf:n "keskiö", toisen puolen rasvat vaihdoin "parempaan", mutta vielä -28C ei riittänyt saamaan sellaista eroa että oisin jaksanut alkaa kynsiin toisenkin puolen. Jäykkyysongelmaa ollutkin enemmän yli -30C pakkasilla, mutta kun ei tiedä onko toi uudempi rasva oikeasti parempi..



Oli niissä tekstiä ja numeroita, en ottanut ylös tai sen tarkemmin tutkinut. Tein semmosen sekotuksen synteettisen öljyn ja Motorexin Bike Greasen kanssa, täytin injektioruiskun ja sitä ruuttasin laakeriin. Ymmärrän kyllä että tuo vaatii sitten tiheämpää huoltoa mutta tuo on ihan pikkuhomma. Olin kyllä yllättynyt kuinka jumiin -30:ssä tuo keskiö meni, kokemusta on Feltillä polkemisesta mutta se ei ole koskaan ollut noin jäykkä lähellekään. Renkaiden laakerit pyöri ihan heleästi tuossa pakkasessa.

----------


## Ekke

Internetistä[tm] löytyi mutua että PW-merkintä suojassa saattaisi tarkoittaa Phil Wood -rasvaa, paremmissa Rf:n laakereissa sitä jopa mainostavat. Itselläni moinen BB92CAL X-type keskiön laakerissa luki, mutta tietääpä noista..  :Hymy:

----------


## Miksu99

Osaisiko joku neuvoa, mistä löytyisi oranssia vannenauhaa duunaukseen vm.2017 9.6 farleyn vanteille ?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Osaisiko joku neuvoa, mistä löytyisi oranssia vannenauhaa duunaukseen vm.2017 9.6 farleyn vanteille ?



Eiks surlyllä ollu oranssiakin? Löytynee hyvin varustelluista kaupoista.

----------


## Ekke

Liekkö Surlyt kuin tiukat venyttää 27.5" vanteelle?

----------


## Polun tukko

Jaa ne piti olla 650b. Sit vaan värikästä ilmastointiteippiä. Löytyy netistä sen miljoona eri sävyä.

----------


## E1m0

Sain tarjouksen PK-seudulla suoraan kaupasta 2016 Farley 9:stä 2100€. 
Jostain pirun syystä Trek ei anna lähettää pyöriään juuri mihinkään. Tampereelta olisi saanut satasen halvemmalla.

Tarkoituksena olisi korvata nykyinen jokapaikan höylä. 
Oikeastaan olin enemmän kiinnostunut vielä fätimmästä, mutta saahan tuohonkin vaikka 5":t alle.

Onko tuo hyvä hinta ko. pyörästä vai kannattaisiko katsella jotain muuta? 
Toinen mitä mietin oli 2016 Cube Nutrail, jonka saisi saksasta 1400€ hintaan.
Kiitoksia vastauksista  :Hymy:

----------


## zeppo

Itsellä Farley 9 joten jäävi puolueettomasti arvioimaan. Ajettu viime keväästä asti ja toiminut todella hyvin - huoltoa tehty keulalle ja kuluville osille. Moitittavaa en pyörästä löydä vaikka siinä on parjatut DB5 jarrut jotka toimii kyllä ainakin mulla ihan moitteetta, itse vähän kummastelen kuinka jarrut voisivat olla jotenkin paremmat  :Hymy: . 

5" renkaat voit unohtaa, Blutoon ei moinen järkäle mahdu. Taaksekin taitaa olla vähän niin ja näin että mahtuuko... Vanteet on 27.5:t ja tarttee uudet vannekehät jos meinaat noita 5" renkaita kokeilla. Eli jos tuo 5" on ihan must niin muita merkkejä kehiin, muutenkin rengasvalikoima on todella rajallinen Farley 9:iin (niinkuin muihinkin Farley pyöriin).

----------


## Ekke

> Oikeastaan olin enemmän kiinnostunut vielä fätimmästä, mutta saahan tuohonkin vaikka 5":t alle.



Ei kannata tuon kanssa olla kauhean toiveikas, lie vähän tuuripeliä.. Ei taida sellaista 5" vielä olla olemassa mikä mahtuis leikkomatta, ainakaan tubelessina. Ja ainaki 2XL:n tubeless melkolailla voittoa.

----------


## E1m0

Kiitoksia. Tosin tuo 5" saattaa olla jo aika paljon, jos miettii, että tulisi ajettua enemmänkin myös kesällä. Ehkä nuo 3,8" riittäisi alkuun.

Mitäs eroa 2016 Farley 9.6:ssa ja 9:ssä on paitsi, että 9 on alumiininen ja 9.6 kuitu? 
9:ssä taitaa olla DB5:t ja 9.6:ssa DB3:t?
Jos hintaeroa on 100-150€ 9:n hyväksi, niin kumpi noista olisi suositeltavampi?

----------


## t3mppu

> Kiitoksia. Tosin tuo 5" saattaa olla jo aika paljon, jos miettii, että tulisi ajettua enemmänkin myös kesällä. Ehkä nuo 3,8" riittäisi alkuun.
> 
> Mitäs eroa 2016 Farley 9.6:ssa ja 9:ssä on paitsi, että 9 on alumiininen ja 9.6 kuitu? 
> 9:ssä taitaa olla DB5:t ja 9.6:ssa DB3:t?
> Jos hintaeroa on 100-150€ 9:n hyväksi, niin kumpi noista olisi suositeltavampi?



Suositeltavuus riippuu ihan siitä, että mikä on käyttötarkoitus ja mille laskee arvoa.
Noiden jarrujen lisäksi ysissä on vähän parempaa sarjaa oleva vipu ja vaihtaja (X1 vs. GX) ja runkomateriaalin lisäksi isoimpana erona Bluto joustohaarukka.

Kannattaa noiden renkaiden kanssa huomioida, että kesällä on huomattavasti epätasaisempaa (juuret ym.), jolloin iso rengas on pehmeämpi.

Mulla on nyt ollut vajaa 2 kuukautta 2016 9.6 ja oon ollu tosi tyytyväinen, järkeilin sen hankinnan silloin keveydellä (tai ainakin kevyempi) ja että se olis enimmäkseen talvikäyttöön, jolloin joustohaarukka ei olisi välttämätön.
Joustohaarukoiden kanssa saattaa myös olla haasteita kun alkaa olla kunnolla pakkasta, joten täysjäykkä voi olla hieman huolettomampi pahan kelin talvipyörä.

Etelän harvinaisten lumien kanssa olen tosin nyt ajanut tuolla myös paljaalla maalla ja esim. Fiskarsissa olisin paikoitellen kaivannut sitä joustokeulaa.

----------


## zeppo

> Suositeltavuus riippuu ihan siitä, että mikä on käyttötarkoitus ja mille laskee arvoa.
> Noiden jarrujen lisäksi ysissä on vähän parempaa sarjaa oleva vipu ja vaihtaja (X1 vs. GX) ja runkomateriaalin lisäksi isoimpana erona Bluto joustohaarukka.
> 
> Kannattaa noiden renkaiden kanssa huomioida, että kesällä on huomattavasti epätasaisempaa (juuret ym.), jolloin iso rengas on pehmeämpi.
> 
> Mulla on nyt ollut vajaa 2 kuukautta 2016 9.6 ja oon ollu tosi tyytyväinen, järkeilin sen hankinnan silloin keveydellä (tai ainakin kevyempi) ja että se olis enimmäkseen talvikäyttöön, jolloin joustohaarukka ei olisi välttämätön.
> Joustohaarukoiden kanssa saattaa myös olla haasteita kun alkaa olla kunnolla pakkasta, joten täysjäykkä voi olla hieman huolettomampi pahan kelin talvipyörä.
> 
> Etelän harvinaisten lumien kanssa olen tosin nyt ajanut tuolla myös paljaalla maalla ja esim. Fiskarsissa olisin paikoitellen kaivannut sitä joustokeulaa.



Ilman mitään huoltoa keulaan Bluto oli ihan toimintakyvytön jo -20:ssä ja juntturassa, siis niillä öljyillä mitä uudessa pyörässä on. Nyt kun huolsin keulan ja laitoin notkeammat rasvat niin jousto pelasi moitteetta vielä -30 asteessa eikä juminut eikä juonitellut millään lailla. Itse tykkään Blutosta, se tuo kesälläkin pehmeyttä keulaan  :Hymy: . 

Kun pyörää hankin niin pähkäilin myös 9.6:n ja 9:n välillä. En itse luota siihen että kuitu kestää ja siksi taivuin tuon 9-malliin, alumiini kestää kuitenkin kolhaisuja paremmin kuin kuitu. Ja tästähän lähtee kunnon pissimiskilpailu käyntiin kun tuon sanoin.

EDIT: Enemmistön raportoimana on aika moni kuitenkin todennut että kuiturunkoinen on parempi ajettava. Itse en ole koskaan kuiturunkoista Farleyta kokeillut muuta kuin ostaessa koeajoin mutta pitäisi kokeilla ihan rinnakkain jotta voisi tämän itsekin todeta.

----------


## Polun tukko

Mulle tuli tänään 9.6 2016. Tallissa myös kona wo joka on tarkoitus myydä. 
Vaihto perustui pitkältä painoon. Trekki on vakio kuosissa n. 1,5kg kevyempi ja kun sitä hiukan tuunaa niin ollaan liki 2kg kevyemmässä laitteessa. 

Itsellä oli aikoinaan myös f8 blutolla jolla päästelin kesän. Oli ihan jees ja sai paukuttaa aika kovaa patikoissa. Nyt perustelin jäykän läskin ihan sillä että tallista löytyy myös enduro pyörä, jolla sitten voi päästellä höyryjä vähän huolettomammin kuin läskillä. 
Kyseessä on kaksi täysin erillaista pyörää joten en siksikään halua mitään "all mountain" läskiä blutolla enskan rinnalle. 

Olen nyt ajanut muutamat viime vuodet mm. Tahko mtb:n  160mm enskalla, mutta nyt on tarkoitus hyökätä sinne ihan eri laitteella, f9.6:lla. 

Täytyy vaan muistaa että ottaa alamäet rauhallisesti ja eri tyyliin kuin enskalla, niin muilla osuuksilla farley sitten repinee kaulaa jos omia aiempia suorituksia verrataan. Itse ainakin olen toiveikas oman ajan parantumiseen ellei mitään ongelmia ole. 

Jarrut vaihtuu toivottavasti jo tällä viikolla uusiin,m7000 slx:iin jos dhl saa paketin tuotua. 
Ei riitä luotto noihin parjattuihin db3:siin. 

Mielestäni tuo täällä kyselty hinta,2100€ f9:stä on ihan hyvä. Tosin oman 9.6 sain vielä edullisemmin  :Hymy:

----------


## E1m0

Pyysin tarjouksen tuosta 9.6:kin ja se lähtisi myös 2100€ hintaan. Saksasta saa 2010€ kotiin tuotuna, mutta mieluummin tuen kivijalkaa. En tuota Blutoa juuri usko tarvitsevani, joten kallistuisin tuon 9.6:n kannalle.
Nyt vaan sitten on huikattu, että Canyonin Dude CF 8.0/9.0 voisi olla fiksumpi vaihtoehto tuohon hintaluokkaan. Eihän tässä nyt osaa sanoa mitä tekee...
Toisaalta viimevuoden Dude olisi 300€ halvempi ja siihen olisi helpompi myöhemmin niin halutessaan iskeä isommat nakit, mutta Farley 9.6:ssa olisi parempi osasarja.

----------


## juho_u

Dudella ja kuitufarleylla ajaneena farley vie voiton. Farley vaatii 4.5" barbegazit alle ja lyhyen stemmin.

----------


## Jakke81

1,5v dudella ajoin ja nyt farley 9.6,  katotaan kulkeeko tuo kuin kesän tapahtumat. 
Kumpikin on hyvä vaihtoehto, metsään ei mene valitseepa kumman vain. 
Farleyn pakko päivitys oli jarrut ja talveksi löytyi jo ennestään 27.5-4.5 barbegazit wampoilla dudesta.

----------


## Polun tukko

Ota se farley 9.6. Dude on ehkä halvempi mutta trekissä on mm. pitkä takuu mitä ei canyonissa ole. En sano että dude olisi huono, varmasti hyvä peli on.

----------


## E1m0

Jes, kiitos!
Enköhän mä sen kuitufarleyn laita tilaukseen huomenna. 
Sitten tulee parin viikon odottelu, että saa näppeihin  :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Missäs noin pitkä toimitusaika on? Mulle tilattiin torstaina(viime vko) ja tänään klo13 sain pyörän.

----------


## Sampson

Tuolla aiemmin oli keskustelua kiinalaisista kuitukeuloista Farleyhin. Oliko joku rohkea sellaisen tilannut ja testaillut? Sopivuus Farley 9:iin (2016)?

----------


## t3mppu

> Kun pyörää hankin niin pähkäilin myös 9.6:n ja 9:n välillä. En itse luota siihen että kuitu kestää ja siksi taivuin tuon 9-malliin, alumiini kestää kuitenkin kolhaisuja paremmin kuin kuitu. Ja tästähän lähtee kunnon pissimiskilpailu käyntiin kun tuon sanoin.
> 
> EDIT: Enemmistön raportoimana on aika moni kuitenkin todennut että kuiturunkoinen on parempi ajettava. Itse en ole koskaan kuiturunkoista Farleyta kokeillut muuta kuin ostaessa koeajoin mutta pitäisi kokeilla ihan rinnakkain jotta voisi tämän itsekin todeta.



Tää 9.6 on minunkin ensimmäinen kuitupyörä. 
Ollut melko samanlaiset ajatukset kuin sinulla, että metallista kestää paiskoa enempi  :Leveä hymy:  ...mutta sitten ajattelin, että kokeillaas nyt kuituista ja ehkä tuollainen täysjäykkä pääsee hieman helpommalla sekä välttää isoimmat kolhut.





> Itsellä oli aikoinaan myös f8 blutolla jolla päästelin kesän. Oli ihan  jees ja sai paukuttaa aika kovaa patikoissa. Nyt perustelin jäykän  läskin ihan sillä että tallista löytyy myös enduro pyörä, jolla sitten  voi päästellä höyryjä vähän huolettomammin kuin läskillä. 
> Kyseessä on kaksi täysin erillaista pyörää joten en siksikään halua mitään "all mountain" läskiä blutolla enskan rinnalle. 
> ....
> Jarrut vaihtuu toivottavasti jo tällä viikolla uusiin,m7000 slx:iin jos dhl saa paketin tuotua. 
> Ei riitä luotto noihin parjattuihin db3:siin.



Mulla on kans toisena maasturina enska (170/160 joustava 26er). Sille on jäljistä päätellen edellinen omistaja antanut jonkin verran kyytiä ja ei varmasti ole helpommalla päässyt minun alla.
Allmountain jäykkäperä ollut myös suunnitelmissa ja hetkellisesti mietin josko 9.6:sta tekis sellaisen, mutta taidan kyllä kuitenkin kallistua dedikoituun 27.5+ jäykkäperään: Eilen ajelin vaihteeks täpärillä ja aika paljon ketterämmät nuo pienemmät renkaat on vaikka pyörä painaa lähemmäs kaks kiloa enemmän...niin ja dedikoidulla pyörienkin määrä lisääntyy  :Vink: 

Mitä noissa db3 on niin parjattua ettet luota?
On ne kyllä niillä 160mm vakiolaikoilla melko tehottomat, joten vaihdoin tallista löytyneet 200mm ja 180mm laikat ja nyt ne on jo ihan siedettävät. 
Puuterilumessa kyntäessä oli sellainen ominaisuus, että lähti kaikki jarruteho (vissiin lunta pakkautui satulaan), aika hyvin korjaantui laittamalla palat gorillateippiä satuloiden päälle. En sitten tiedä, tekisikö muut jarrut samaa. Teippaamisen jälkeen on kerran tainnut puuttua teho takajarrusta, joka toki on aika ikävä tilanne jos sitä jarrutehoa just sillä hetkellä tarttis, mutta kyllä se nopeasti palaa.
Välillä kosteana myös vinkuu, mutta niin tuntuu tekevän melkein kaikki.
Tällä hetkellä isoin miinus noissa jarruissa on tuo kiinnitys, johon ei saa paritettua vipuja :P


Barbegazit kyllä vahvasti harkinnassa ja miksei blutokin kokeeksi jos sopivaan hintaan tulee vastaan.

----------


## Polun tukko

Jarrutkin tuli sopivasti niin sai  ne pultattua ennen viikonlopun ajoja ellei flunssa kaada petiin. 
Stemmin vaihdoin vakio 90mm->60mm. 

Litkutuksessa paloi hermot totaalisesti kun ei meinannu hodagit lähtä millään vanteelta, mutta lopulta onneks irtos. Oikein innolla odotan kun ens kuussa tulee barbegazit että jahka nuo liimautuu siihen saakka kiinni niin on varmaan taas hauskaa tallissa  :Leveä hymy: 

Muutenhan tuo on tusina kamaa. Tilattuna myös bontragerin xxx satulatolppa. Myös kuitu tanko pitänee ettiä kun ehtii. 

Tuota räplätessä ei voinut olla huomaamatta kuinka viimeisteltyjä trekin pyörät ovat ja kuinka siisti maalipinta rungoissa on.

----------


## juho_u

Millaiset fiilikset on verrattuna konaan? Ootko kerenny käydä kokeilemassa?

Hieno fillari.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Millaiset fiilikset on verrattuna konaan? Ootko kerenny käydä kokeilemassa?
> 
> Hieno fillari.



Kevyet fiilikset  :Hymy: 
En oo kerenny ajamaan. Meni rakennellessa ja rungon teippauksessa eilinen ja tämä ilta. 
Huomenna tai viimeistään viikonloppuna ajamaan ellei orastava flunssa vie voittoa.

----------


## Jeltsar

^^^Ihan kuin olisi tutunnäköinen tarra keskiön yläpuolella...

----------


## Polun tukko

> ^^^Ihan kuin olisi tutunnäköinen tarra keskiön yläpuolella...



Ai savon Pariisin kauppiaan?

----------


## Kruunu

Etelän suojakelit peilijäisillä kulkuväylillä pakottivat nastarenkaan vaihtoon. Ennen nastoitettavien Gnarwhal 27,5 x 4,5 renkaiden saapumista sekorengastus näyttää vähintään hämmentävältä :Hymy:  

Eipä lipsunut eturengas 27,5 Barbegazin tapaan enää uudella lumella ja jäisillä osuuksilla eturenkaassa oli pitoa riittävästi.

----------


## Polun tukko

Onks tuo jakkara nostettu kuvaan ihan vaan keskustelua herättämään vai onko se oikeasti noin korkealla  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## t3mppu

> Etelän suojakelit peilijäisillä kulkuväylillä pakottivat nastarenkaan vaihtoon. Ennen nastoitettavien Gnarwhal 27,5 x 4,5 renkaiden saapumista sekorengastus näyttää vähintään hämmentävältä 
> 
> Eipä lipsunut eturengas 27,5 Barbegazin tapaan enää uudella lumella ja jäisillä osuuksilla eturenkaassa oli pitoa riittävästi.



Ootko jostain jo löytänyt noita 27.5x4.5 Gnarwhaleja? Mä löysin vaan yhden kanadalaisen joka ei ainakaan sivujen mukaan shippaa mihinkään ulos. (ja vaikka shippais niin hinta nousis aika suolaiseksi)
Mikä kumi edessä?

----------


## Väsä

> Ootko jostain jo löytänyt noita 27.5x4.5 Gnarwhaleja? Mä löysin vaan yhden kanadalaisen joka ei ainakaan sivujen mukaan shippaa mihinkään ulos. (ja vaikka shippais niin hinta nousis aika suolaiseksi)



Taitaa suomesta saada vasta maaliskuun alussa, ainakin kun itse tilasin niin arvioitu toimitusaika näytti olevan silloin.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Ai savon Pariisin kauppiaan?



Nimenomaan. Sitten näin oikein  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Taitaa suomesta saada vasta maaliskuun alussa, ainakin kun itse tilasin niin arvioitu toimitusaika näytti olevan silloin.



Ai saako noita tilattua jostain? Viimeksi kun paikallisesta kysyin ennen joulua niin vastaus oli että ei mitään virallista tietoa ko. kumista.

----------


## Väsä

> Ai saako noita tilattua jostain? Viimeksi kun paikallisesta kysyin ennen joulua niin vastaus oli että ei mitään virallista tietoa ko. kumista.



On tullut jo trekin suomen saitille http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/py...-tire/p/13271/ ja myös jälleenmyyjien tilattavaksi

----------


## mk

> On tullut jo trekin suomen saitille http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/py...-tire/p/13271/ ja myös jälleenmyyjien tilattavaksi



Kiitos tiedoista ! Kyselyihin minullekkin vastattiin aiemmin , että 6.3. ois vasta saatavilla, mutta jos onkin aikaistunut niin sehän kelpaa .. Ainakin minulle  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeltsar

Jaa. Kylläpä sopivasti lanseerasivat niin, että piti ensin ostaa talveksi 27,5x4,5" barbet ja nyt olisikin nämä...

Tietää rahanmenoa, joskus sitten, toistaiseksi saa kelvata barbet.

----------


## Kruunu

> Onks tuo jakkara nostettu kuvaan ihan vaan keskustelua herättämään vai onko se oikeasti noin korkealla



Joskus koitan jaksaa pudottaa tolpan alemmas kuvaa varten, jotta näyttää kauniimmalta :Vink: . Pitkällä inseam mitalla 95cm (191cm) tuo on mulla normaali satulakorkeus. Vielä on 15mm pelivaraa  :Hymy: .





> Ootko jostain jo löytänyt noita 27.5x4.5 Gnarwhaleja? Mä löysin vaan yhden kanadalaisen joka ei ainakaan sivujen mukaan shippaa mihinkään ulos. (ja vaikka shippais niin hinta nousis aika suolaiseksi)
> Mikä kumi edessä?



Google löysi Jenkeistä myös yhden kaupan (saldo yllättäen nolla), mutta siellä sanottiin, etteivät lähetä edes USA:n asiakkaille rengasvalmistajan ohjeen mukaisesti. Edessä renkaana Scwalbe ISP evo.

----------


## Kruunu

Bontrager XXX satulatolpasta kysymys. Multa löytyy uusinta mallia oleva satulatolppa paketista. Pyörässä on paikallaan vanhempi Bontrager XXX-versio. Bontragerin sivujen mukaan uudempi on täysin uudistettu myötäilemään paremmin pystysuuntaista liikettä. Olisko kellään kokemusta, onko tuolla uudella ja vanhalla mallilla jotain eroa mukavuudessa, jotta tietäisi kannattaako vaihtaa uudempaan malliin vai laittaako kiertoon?

----------


## Kruunu

Irtonastoista en erillistä keskustelua löytänyt, niin olisko jollain heittää suositusta pitävimmästä ja kestävästä nastasta, jota voisi tilailla jo etukäteen ennen kuin 27,5 Gnarwhal renkaat joskus rantautuvat?

----------


## juho_u

> Bontrager XXX satulatolpasta kysymys. Multa löytyy uusinta mallia oleva satulatolppa paketista. Pyörässä on paikallaan vanhempi Bontrager XXX-versio. Bontragerin sivujen mukaan uudempi on täysin uudistettu myötäilemään paremmin pystysuuntaista liikettä. Olisko kellään kokemusta, onko tuolla uudella ja vanhalla mallilla jotain eroa mukavuudessa, jotta tietäisi kannattaako vaihtaa uudempaan malliin vai laittaako kiertoon?



Ihan mielenkiinnosta, milloin tuo uusi xxx tolppa tuli ja mistä sen erottaa? Oman ostin viimekesänä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Mulle on tulossa se uusi xxx. Tulee varastoon 16.1 joten siitä n. Viikko niin pitäis olla mulla

----------


## Kruunu

Kaivoin Bontragerin satulatolppapaketin esiin ja otin kuvan, jossa näkyy uuden kaksivärisen ja vanhemman yksivärisen satulatolpan ero. Yksivärinen on 2016 Farley 9.8 alkuperäinen malli, joka on siis kokonaan musta. Hiukan asiaa tutkittuani satulatolpissa erona on värityksen lisäksi yläreunan n.10cm mittainen hieman litistetty O-profiili, joka näkyy alla olevassa linkistä paremmin kuin ottamastani kuvasta. Vanhempi malli on koko matkalta ympyrän muotoinen. Molemmat ovat siis XXX-mallisia. Vuoden 2017 Farley 9.8 satulatolppa on näemmä vaihtunut XXX mallista Pro malliin. Farley 9.9 mallissa on sitten tuo Bontrager XXX uudempana kaksivärisenä versiona. 

http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/py...tpost/p/12559/

----------


## juho_u

Minulla on jo tuo uudenmallinen xxx tolppa. Hyvä se on.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Onko minkä tuntuinen toi xxx tolppa noin joustoltaan?  Meinaan kun usein puhutaan että hyvä kuitutolppa vähän joustaa.

----------


## juho_u

Joustaa se ihan selvästi. Minusta ehdoton päivitys kuitufarleyssa. Vähän kuiturunko joustaa alutolpallakin, etenkin kesällä tuo alkaa vasta toimimaan kuitutolpalla. Jouston näkee jo polkiessakin, tai pikkasen satulaa taakse työntäessä (ajaessa). Sanoisin lonkalta, että rungon ja tolpan joustavuus tuolla xxx tolpalla kasvoi 40%. Suositelen, eikä ollut kalliskaan.

----------


## Kruunu

Vanhempi malli joustaa myös mukavasti, varsinkin mun satulatolpan korkeudella. Kokeilemalla se parhaiten selviää onko vanhemmalla ja uudemmalla mallilla eroa mukavuudessa.

----------


## Janski80

Mikä mahtaa olla uusien 27.5×4.5 barbegazien saatavuus nykyään,joko alkaa oleen hyllytavaraa kaupoissa?

----------


## Polun tukko

Tuntuvat olevan loppu vähän joka paikasta.Hollannin varasto saa lisää 23.1

----------


## Polun tukko

Millä paineilla porukka on hodaggeja ajanu talvella?

----------


## veehoo

> Mikä mahtaa olla uusien 27.5×4.5 barbegazien saatavuus nykyään,joko alkaa oleen hyllytavaraa kaupoissa?



Omat barbegazit tilasin Iikan pyörävarikolta Kuopiosta, kannattaa soitella onko vielä varastossa. Hodaggiin en ollut tyytyväinen omissa talviajoissa...

----------


## Blackborow

> On tullut jo trekin suomen saitille http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/py...-tire/p/13271/ ja myös jälleenmyyjien tilattavaksi



Kiitos. Eivätpä olleet tästä paikallisessakaan vielä tietoisia, mutta tilaukseen meni.

----------


## Janski80

> Millä paineilla porukka on hodaggeja ajanu talvella?



Itse olen käyttänyt edessä 0.4 ja takana o.5 bar paineita,kuskin paino ajovarusteineen  72kg.

----------


## Polun tukko

Ensi lenkki ajettu. Maastossa ei tarvinnu pahemmin säädellä muuta kuin satulaa nostin hieman. 
Perän pituus oli luovutuksessa pisimmillään ja säädin sen ennen ajoa keskelle. Pyörä tuntui todella ketterältä eikä keulimista esiintynyt. 

Läskipyörien muodostamissa spooreissa oli vakaampi menemään kuin ex kona. 
Putkelta runtatessa kiihtyy todella pienellä vaivalla ja pitää vauhdin hyvin. 

Hodagit pelas mielestäni hyvin tuolla uudessa lumessa jota poluille oli 5cm tullut. Alkuun etunen lipsui kun paine oli n. 0.5bar mutta kun sen laski lähelle 0.4bar niin lipsuminen asettui, joskin hieman selfsteeringiä alkoi esiintyä paikkapaikoin. 

Ainoa mikä speksatessa hieman meni pieleen niin tuo laittamani 60mm stemmi on ehkä hieman lyhyt. 70mm voisi olla itselle optimi. 

Kaiken kaikkiaan vaikuttaa erittäin hyvältä. Jahka saa testejä alle niin uskon että tolla pääsee reipasta kyytiä.

E: runko 19,5". Ilman polkimia ja laukkua 12.05kg. Muutoin 13.3kg.

----------


## -Joni-

Ensimmäisiä viriosia 9.6 pyörään hankkimassa ja hieman neuvoa kaipasin. Onko kukaan koettanut tuota Syntace P6 tolppaa omaan pyörään ja millaisia kokemuksia on? Tarjolla olisi sekä 300 että 400 millistä mallia ja olen hankkimassa tuota lyhyempää. 182 olen pitkä ja 18,5" runko, joten lyhyempi mahtaa riittää. Tolpan pitäisi arvosteluiden perusteella hyvä.

----------


## juho_u

Laita vaan se pidempi tolppa. Omaa 9.6 on päivitetty, vaihteet X01, jarrut xt 8000, tanko renthal fatbar carbon 780mm, stemmi easton havoc, satulatolppa bontrager xxx ja renkaina barbegazit. Kaikki on olleet onnistuneita päivityksiä. Kuitukiekot wampan kehillä ja kunnon navoilla taitaa olla seuraava järkevä päivitys.

----------


## Ski

Huh edelleen aivan tohkeissaan 2017 Farley 9.8sta.
Tänään suorastaan leijuin 😆

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 69Hz

Samainen konkeli itsellä ja onhan sillä kiva painella. Kumeihin kaipais lumella hieman lisää pitoa. Niin ja kaapelireititys on mun mielestä anuksesta (tuon hintaiseen pyörään). Pitäis olla joko kokonaan sisäinen tai ulkoinen reititys... 

Paljonko noita perän dropoutteja uskaltaa työntää eteenpäin (9.8 vakiorengastuksella)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ski

Missä tilanteissa tarvit lisää pitoa? 
Pitäisi pystyä säätämään eteen asti. 


Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

Täällä etelässä on ollut pikkasen hankala talvi,kelit vaihtelee niin ettei oikeaa talviajorytmiä tahdo löytyä.Ehkä toivelistalle isompia pitkittäissuuntaisia nappuloita 27,5 barbiin lisäämään ohjattavuutta höttö/loska kelissä?
9.8 ,2016 malli,Hetkittäin on ollut tunne ettei se olekaan meikän fillari mutta toisaalta vastaavasti yllätänyt positiivisesti menemällä heittämällä ns. teknisistä spoteista.
Enemmänkin asenneongelma kuin vikaa fillarissa? 
Bontyn xxx kuitutolppa?no joo....Nyt on ollut toi uudempi versio käytössä.Pysyy säädöissä.Kove penkki testaamatta koska siinä kuitu c-kiskot ja tolpassa normikiskokiinnikeet.
Varsin hipon oloiset mutta ihan turhat meikälle,mä ajelen mieluummin putkelta.Hmmm ehkä tuossa kuitutolpan joustavuudessa on sittenkin perää...vaikee sanoa kun nyt tossa on joku laina sdg.

----------


## 69Hz

No kyllä mulla Barbit meinaa sortaa lumella esim mutkissa, mutta toki tässä ollaan oppimiskäyrällä. Samoin takana voisi olla keskellä poikittaiset kuviot, jotta pitoa tulisi lisää. Sutimistakin havaittavissa kinkamissa, toki keliolosuhteet etelässä hieman vaihtelevat. 
Paineillakin voi säätää ja tässä yhdellä lenkillä mittasin 0,3/0,35bar) ja nyt toki hieman korkeammilla mennään.
Pitää tutustua tuohon dropout-säätöön, chattailin trek-usan kanssa ja heidän mielestä 27,5 kokoisella renkaalla säätö pitäisi olla aivan takana. Mun mielestä siinä olisi kyllä säätövaraa eteenpäin...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Polun tukko

> No kyllä mulla Barbit meinaa sortaa lumella esim mutkissa, mutta toki tässä ollaan oppimiskäyrällä. Samoin takana voisi olla keskellä poikittaiset kuviot, jotta pitoa tulisi lisää. Sutimistakin havaittavissa kinkamissa, toki keliolosuhteet etelässä hieman vaihtelevat. 
> Paineillakin voi säätää ja tässä yhdellä lenkillä mittasin 0,3/0,35bar) ja nyt toki hieman korkeammilla mennään.
> Pitää tutustua tuohon dropout-säätöön, chattailin trek-usan kanssa ja heidän mielestä 27,5 kokoisella renkaalla säätö pitäisi olla aivan takana. Mun mielestä siinä olisi kyllä säätövaraa eteenpäin...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mulla on puolivälissä ne dropit. Hodagilla ainakin pelas hyvin.

----------


## juho_u

Hodageilla mahtuu olemaan aivan edessä, barbeillakin saattaa mahtua olemaan edessä. Kokeile, jos ei rengas ota mihinkään kiinni, niin kovaa ajoa vain.

----------


## keeNi

Multa murtui loppiaisena vm2016 9.6 runko ja viisi arkipäivää niin oli pyörä taas ajossa uudella rungolla. Hienosti toimii trekin takuu!

----------


## Antza44

> Ensimmäisiä viriosia 9.6 pyörään hankkimassa ja hieman neuvoa kaipasin. Onko kukaan koettanut tuota Syntace P6 tolppaa omaan pyörään ja millaisia kokemuksia on? Tarjolla olisi sekä 300 että 400 millistä mallia ja olen hankkimassa tuota lyhyempää. 182 olen pitkä ja 18,5" runko, joten lyhyempi mahtaa riittää. Tolpan pitäisi arvosteluiden perusteella hyvä.



No eipä tuosta P6 kuitu tolppa parane joustava kestävä ja kunnon takuut. Todella reilut säätövarat etu-taka suunnassa satulalle hyvin suunniteltujen kiinnikkeiden ansiosta. Osta 400mm.

9.8 Stachen hissi tolppa vaituu tuohon jahka saan hissiä vähän koe-ajettua. P6 hyllyssä oottelee jo entuudestaan.

----------


## PaH

> No eipä tuosta P6 kuitu tolppa parane joustava kestävä ja kunnon takuut. Todella reilut säätövarat etu-taka suunnassa satulalle hyvin suunniteltujen kiinnikkeiden ansiosta. Osta 400mm.



Jos joustoa kuitutolpalta hakee niin P6 ei kuulu kerhoon. Muuten on kyllä kuitutolppien thompson.
Esmes Racefacen Next joustaa jo selvästi enempi. Ja Envet on joustossa omaa luokkaansa, sikäli kun luokkana on normiputkiset -
halkaistuista tai joustoinsertin omaavista ei kokemusta. 

Jos haluaa maksimoida noilla tolpilla jouston, valkkaa tolpaks 27.2mm:sen ja kaveriks sopivan shimmin. Mullon P6:sta sekä
Envestä sekä 27.2:t että 30.9:t ja ero joustossa on älskin iso paitsi kokojen välillä niin myös muuten - 30.9 Enve joustaa hiton paljon enempi
kun 27.2 Syntace.

----------


## a-o

> Multa murtui loppiaisena vm2016 9.6 runko ja viisi arkipäivää niin oli pyörä taas ajossa uudella rungolla. Hienosti toimii trekin takuu!



Nopeasti hoidettu! Trekin takuu tuntuu toimivan hienosti!

Saitko hyvitystä kun väri vaihtui :Hymy: 

Tuliko uuteen runkoon uudet laakerit ja pitikö niistä maksaa itse?

----------


## keeNi

> Nopeasti hoidettu! Trekin takuu tuntuu toimivan hienosti!
> 
> Saitko hyvitystä kun väri vaihtui
> 
> Tuliko uuteen runkoon uudet laakerit ja pitikö niistä maksaa itse?



Mielestäni väri vaihtui paremmaksi  :Hymy: 
Ei ollut laakereista mitään puhetta, mutta mitään ei tarvinut kuitenkaan maksaa.

----------


## juho_u

Saman värinen runko tännekin tuki, kun 9.6 runko hajosi. Maalit kestää paremmin uudessa rungossa ja värityskin on parempi.

----------


## Antza44

> Jos joustoa kuitutolpalta hakee niin P6 ei kuulu kerhoon. Muuten on kyllä kuitutolppien thompson.
> Esmes Racefacen Next joustaa jo selvästi enempi. Ja Envet on joustossa omaa luokkaansa, sikäli kun luokkana on normiputkiset -
> halkaistuista tai joustoinsertin omaavista ei kokemusta. 
> 
> Jos haluaa maksimoida noilla tolpilla jouston, valkkaa tolpaks 27.2mm:sen ja kaveriks sopivan shimmin. Mullon P6:sta sekä
> Envestä sekä 27.2:t että 30.9:t ja ero joustossa on älskin iso paitsi kokojen välillä niin myös muuten - 30.9 Enve joustaa hiton paljon enempi
> kun 27.2 Syntace.



Varmasti juuri näin joustavampiakin on, kuin P6. Tosin minun 100kg kamoineen alla on riittävästi joustanut 31.6mm ja 30.9mm P6. Sitten isona +muut mainitsemani ominaisuudet.

----------


## veehoo

> No kyllä mulla Barbit meinaa sortaa lumella esim mutkissa, mutta toki tässä ollaan oppimiskäyrällä. Samoin takana voisi olla keskellä poikittaiset kuviot, jotta pitoa tulisi lisää. Sutimistakin havaittavissa kinkamissa, toki keliolosuhteet etelässä hieman vaihtelevat. 
> Paineillakin voi säätää ja tässä yhdellä lenkillä mittasin 0,3/0,35bar) ja nyt toki hieman korkeammilla mennään.
> Pitää tutustua tuohon dropout-säätöön, chattailin trek-usan kanssa ja heidän mielestä 27,5 kokoisella renkaalla säätö pitäisi olla aivan takana. Mun mielestä siinä olisi kyllä säätövaraa eteenpäin...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Barbi mahtuu juuri ja juuri pyörimään dropout-säätö ihan edessä. Jäi kyllä niin pieni rako, että siirsin puoleen väliin ja tämä siis 2016 mallisessa 19.5 koon f9.6:ssa.

----------


## Kruunu

Dropout-säätö täysin edessä 27,5 Barbegazilla jää tilaa vajaa kolme milliä runkoputkeen rengaspaineiden vaihdellessa 0,5 - 0,6 bar välillä. Saas nähdä vieläkö mahtuu pyörimään lopputalvesta tai vuoden päästä.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Litkutuksessa paloi hermot totaalisesti kun ei meinannu hodagit lähtä millään vanteelta, mutta lopulta onneks irtos.



Liian vähän on tehty käsitöitä kun renkaat ei meinaa irrota vai miten se meni?  :Sarkastinen: 
Mutta oli mulla jotain kysyttävääkin, tietääkö kukaan kuinka paljon suurempi ulkohalkaisijaltaan tuo 27.5 Barbegazi on verrattuna 27.5 Hodagiin?

----------


## oivu

> Liian vähän on tehty käsitöitä kun renkaat ei meinaa irrota vai miten se meni? 
> Mutta oli mulla jotain kysyttävääkin, tietääkö kukaan kuinka paljon suurempi ulkohalkaisijaltaan tuo 27.5 Barbegazi on verrattuna 27.5 Hodagiin?



Hodag on 65mm leveellä vanteella.

65mmx27.5" Hodag 3.8"       lev 96   D 753mm

80mmx27.5" Barbegazi 4.5" lev 110 D 780mm

----------


## Kassari

> Hodag on 65mm leveellä vanteella.
> 
> 65mmx27.5" Hodag 3.8"       lev 96   D 753mm
> 
> 80mmx27.5" Barbegazi 4.5" lev 110 D 780mm



Mikähän mahtaa olla 26 x 4,8 jumbo jimin ulkohalkaisija? Mietin tässä tuota ilmatila-asiaa ja sen vaikutuksia maastoajoon/rengaspaineisiin 26/27,5.

----------


## oivu

> Mikähän mahtaa olla 26 x 4,8 jumbo jimin ulkohalkaisija? Mietin tässä tuota ilmatila-asiaa ja sen vaikutuksia maastoajoon/rengaspaineisiin 26/27,5.



80mmx26"    Dillinger5 4.8"  lev 107 D 750mm

Kaveri mittas Dillinger ja jj 4.8 ja totesi että Dillinger on kapeempi. Jj mitoista en tiedä

----------


## Kruunu

> Mutta oli mulla jotain kysyttävääkin, tietääkö kukaan kuinka paljon suurempi ulkohalkaisijaltaan tuo 27.5 Barbegazi on verrattuna 27.5 Hodagiin?



Omat mittaukset ovat kertoneet halkaisijaksi:

27,5 Hodag: 754mm

27,5 Barbegazi: 773mm

----------


## oivu

> Omat mittaukset ovat kertoneet halkaisijaksi:
> 
> 27,5 Hodag: 754mm
> 
> 27,5 Barbegazi: 773mm



Mä mittasin ihan työntömitalla.

----------


## Kruunu

> Mä mittasin ihan työntömitalla.



Kohtuullisen iso työntömitta sulta löytyy  :Vink: . Pitänee mitata tuo Barbegazi nyt muutaman kuukauden ajon jälkeen, kun mitta on uudesta varmasti kasvanut isommaksi.

----------


## oivu

> Kohtuullisen iso työntömitta sulta löytyy . Pitänee mitata tuo Barbegazi nyt muutaman kuukauden ajon jälkeen, kun mitta on uudesta varmasti kasvanut isommaksi.



Olisko isoin 2000mm😀

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Hodag on 65mm leveellä vanteella.
> 
> 65mmx27.5" Hodag 3.8"       lev 96   D 753mm
> 
> 80mmx27.5" Barbegazi 4.5" lev 110 D 780mm



Jees, kiitoksia.

----------


## Kassari

> 80mmx26"    Dillinger5 4.8"  lev 107 D 750mm
> 
> Kaveri mittas Dillinger ja jj 4.8 ja totesi että Dillinger on kapeempi. Jj mitoista en tiedä



Kiitos tiedosta. Onhan tuossa 27,5x4,5 renkaassa näemmä aika paljon pienempi ilmatila kuin 26x4,8:ssa. Farley 9.6 vahvasti harkinnassa, mutta arveluttaa miten toimii kivikko-/juurakkorallissa. Pystyykö ajamaan sopivan matalilla paineilla, vai onko pelko, että lyö vanteille?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Kiitos tiedosta. Onhan tuossa 27,5x4,5 renkaassa näemmä aika paljon pienempi ilmatila kuin 26x4,8:ssa. Farley 9.6 vahvasti harkinnassa, mutta arveluttaa miten toimii kivikko-/juurakkorallissa. Pystyykö ajamaan sopivan matalilla paineilla, vai onko pelko, että lyö vanteille?



No siihenhän saa laitettua myös 26" kiekot. Itse vasta hankin ko pelin ja hyvä se on. Hodageillakin paukuttaa ihan hyvin talvella, joskin kohta tulee barbit. En hirveesti pelkäisi tuota läpi lyöntiä. Osta pois vaan!

Mitäs kaikkia renkaita näille 27,5" on hodagin,barbin ja minionin lisäksi?

----------


## 69Hz

Ainakin mun mielestä noi Barbit hieman pliukkaat uudella lumella, jonkinlaista "poikittaista lapaa" ja sivunappulaa kaipaisi pitoa lisäämään - hieman kuten Gnarwhalissa, jota saa 27,5/4.5. Huomasin juurikin, että Minioneita ei näköjään saa kuin 3,8" eli se jää pois laskuista.

Onko kellään kokemusta Gnareista?

----------


## Kassari

> No siihenhän saa laitettua myös 26" kiekot. Itse vasta hankin ko pelin ja hyvä se on. Hodageillakin paukuttaa ihan hyvin talvella, joskin kohta tulee barbit. En hirveesti pelkäisi tuota läpi lyöntiä. Osta pois vaan!
> 
> Mitäs kaikkia renkaita näille 27,5" on hodagin,barbin ja minionin lisäksi?



Talvellahan ajaa varmasti ilman läpilyöntejä, mutta ajaako kesällä?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Talvellahan ajaa varmasti ilman läpilyöntejä, mutta ajaako kesällä?



No tämähän on täysin ajotyylistä riippuvainen asia ja paineista.

----------


## oivu

> Talvellahan ajaa varmasti ilman läpilyöntejä, mutta ajaako kesällä?



Mulla oli liian pienet paineet ja muutenkin huonoa tuuria viime talvena ja  kesänä. 
Hodageissa min paineet 0.6bar niin silloin ei menny vanteet ja sitten ostin 65mm kehät niin sekin auttoi asiaan.

80mm kehä on liika levee hodagille. 

Mutta nyt on alla Barbegazet ja 80mm vanne niin voin jopa 0.45bar paineilla ajella.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Mulla oli liian pienet paineet ja muutenkin huonoa tuuria viime talvena ja  kesänä. 
> Hodageissa min paineet 0.6bar niin silloin ei menny vanteet ja sitten ostin 65mm kehät niin sekin auttoi asiaan.
> 
> 80mm kehä on liika levee hodagille. 
> 
> Mutta nyt on alla Barbegazet ja 80mm vanne niin voin jopa 0.45bar paineilla ajella.



Mä oon hodageilla nyt ajanu siten että lämpimässä tallissa lähtöpaine edessä karvan alle 0,5 ja takana alle 0,6. Pakkasessa paine sitten noin 0,4 ja 0,5. Ei läpilyöntejä vaikka kaasua on annettu.

----------


## mk

> Mä oon hodageilla nyt ajanu siten että lämpimässä tallissa lähtöpaine edessä karvan alle 0,5 ja takana alle 0,6. Pakkasessa paine sitten noin 0,4 ja 0,5. Ei läpilyöntejä vaikka kaasua on annettu.



mulla Hodageissa eilen nollakelissä paineet edessä 6psi (0,41) ja takana 7psi (0,48) .. Ei ongelmia juurakoissakaan ja pitoa riitti hyvin .. 

Renkaat nyt litkutettuina joka pehmentää rengastusta.. Vauhdikkaalla ajolla tuntuma hieman vetelä, joten vois kokeilla nostaa paineita +1/+1 seuraavalle kerralle

----------


## Jeltsar

> Talvellahan ajaa varmasti ilman läpilyöntejä, mutta ajaako kesällä?



Oma kokemus on, että paineita saa olla reippaammin, muuten lyö ja löikin läpi kesällä. Mitannut kylläkään en lukemia. Ajo oli suht reipasta. Kyllä niissä silti pitoa piisasi, ainakin nakkirenkaisiin verrattuna  :Hymy: 

Painoa kuskilla n.72kg.

----------


## Kassari

> Oma kokemus on, että paineita saa olla reippaammin, muuten lyö ja löikin läpi kesällä. Mitannut kylläkään en lukemia. Ajo oli suht reipasta. Kyllä niissä silti pitoa piisasi, ainakin nakkirenkaisiin verrattuna 
> 
> Painoa kuskilla n.72kg.



Tää on just se juttu, miks tuota ei uskalla välttämättä ostaa. Pitäis päästä kesäoloissa kunnolla testaamaan.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Tää on just se juttu, miks tuota ei uskalla välttämättä ostaa. Pitäis päästä kesäoloissa kunnolla testaamaan.



Totta. Ite kuitenkin tykkäsin kesällä 3,8". Ja saahan tuohon samoille jackalope-kiekoille vaihdettua uudet barbet. Tietty sen 200eur häviää siinä. Ellei sitten saa tingattua samaan pakettiin.

----------


## Kassari

> Totta. Ite kuitenkin tykkäsin kesällä 3,8". Ja saahan tuohon samoille jackalope-kiekoille vaihdettua uudet barbet. Tietty sen 200eur häviää siinä. Ellei sitten saa tingattua samaan pakettiin.



Mulla vaihtoehtona siis tämän vuoden farley 9.6 malli, tai vaihtoehtoisesti dude. Tuossa tämän vuoden mallissahan on jo vakiona nuo 4,5 barbegazit.

----------


## Polun tukko

Jos barbeilla hakkaa läpi niin on överi alhaiset paineet ja perse liikaa penkissä.

----------


## Kassari

> Jos barbeilla hakkaa läpi niin on överi alhaiset paineet ja perse liikaa penkissä.



Hyvä tietää. Pitää huomenna vielä koeajaa M-kokoinen dude ja maanantaina 19,5 farley ja sitten ei muuta kuin päätöksenteko ja ostamaan jompi kumpi.

----------


## Ski

Hmm kyllä ajamalla saa kaiken rikki , joskus tarvitaan paskaa tuuria ja huonoa ajoitusta.

Vanhalla Farleyllä (2013) levein rengas takana oli 4.4 JJ ja sekin rajoilla. Talvikäytössä kylläkin. Kesällä JJ 4.0, Hodag 3.8 (Innova 4.0), ja muutama ajo Spessun Fat Trackillä. 

26 tai 27.5 niin kovassa juurakko ja polkuajossa, pitää pitää paineet varsin kovana jotta saat rullausta ja suojaa kehälle. 80mm-100mm kehät 4.0 renkailla on todellakin vaarassa jos aiot paukuttaa kovaa kivikossa ja juurakossa. Loogista.

Esim alle 70 mm kehäleveydellä alkaa jo kehä katoamaan renkaan suojaan paremmin, mutta ei anna 100% suojaa tietenkään alhaiselle paineelle (sanotaan alle 0.5 Bar), ja edelleen puhutaan kesällä ja kovaa ajosta. 

27.5 renkaista esim 4.5-4.7 Barbegazit rullaa kyllä hyvin kesälläkin, ja jos haluaa pehmeyttä, pitoa ja kantavuutta niin hieno rengas. Paineella saa pelattua paljon.

3.8 Hodag on loistava vaihtoehto myös, pitoa löytyy edelleen, ja ihanaa jäykkyyttä varsinkin Trekin hiilarirunkojen kanssa. Ei saa vaa valittaa jos "täysjäykkä" hieman hakkaa persiille 😀

Esim 65 mm MCarbon kehä on loistava vaihtoehto kovaa paukuttavalle, kapealla kesärenkaalla ajavalle.

Kulutusosia kaikki tyyni.

----------


## Blackborow

Kyllä noissa 27,5" Barbeissa ihan hyvin ilmatilaa piisaa. Tietenkin jos ajaa jollain 0.3bar paineilla niin varmasti hakkaa läpi, mutta ko. kumi ei muutenkaan ole oikein elementissään noilla paineilla kun alkaa itseohjaamaan alle 0,4bar. Mä nyt olen tälläinen 80 kiloinen rimpula ja ajoin 0,45 edessä ja 0,55 bar takana paineilla sulan aikaan noilla Barbeilla eikä läpilyönnin mahdollisuudesta ollut missään vaiheessa tietoakaan. Toki jos ajaa DH:ta tai enskaa noilla niin sitten varmaan paukkuu vanteille.

----------


## Kassari

Kiitos asiantuntevista näkemyksistä edellisille. Ei siis näemmä ole pelkoa ilmatilan suhteen. Tarkoitus ei ole harjoittaa dh-ajoa😀. Nyt dude ja farley koeajoon ja valinta geometrian/tuntemuksien perusteella.

----------


## oivu

Esim 65 mm MCarbon kehä on loistava vaihtoehto kovaa paukuttavalle, kapealla kesärenkaalla ajavalle




Juu 65mm MCarbonit kun ostin niin siihen jäi huolet. Saa paukuttaa menee kyllä huoletta. 👍

----------


## Antza44

> 80mmx26"    Dillinger5 4.8"  lev 107 D 750mm
> 
> Kaveri mittas Dillinger ja jj 4.8 ja totesi että Dillinger on kapeempi. Jj mitoista en tiedä



Tosiaan onhan tuo Dillinger 5 4.6" on aika pieni kumi oikeasti. 4.8" JJ huomattavan paljon isompi ja Surlyn 4.8 vielä vähän isompia. 4.4" JJ lähempänä Dillingeriä. Nämä siis 26" kumeja.

----------


## Polun tukko

Vaihdoinkin tilatun xxx tolpan nextin roippeisiin

----------


## fättärix

Alkanu ottaan ranteisiin tuo F5:n orkkistanko. Onko ehdotuksia miten kannattais muuttaa? Kaventaa, backsweepiä...

----------


## Kruunu

> Kohtuullisen iso työntömitta sulta löytyy . Pitänee mitata tuo Barbegazi nyt muutaman kuukauden ajon jälkeen, kun mitta on uudesta varmasti kasvanut isommaksi.



Barbegazeissa uusintamitattu halkaisija oli karvan alle 777mm. Rengaspaineet olivat edessä 0,4 bar ja takana 0,5 bar.

----------


## Kruunu

> 



Kokeilin tänään näitä vanhempaa (alempi) ja uudempaa Bontrager XXX satulatolppia peräkkäin. Vaatinee ehkä pidemmän testin ja pienemmän ilmatilan renkaat, jotta osaisin löytää eroa mukavuudessa näiden kahden välillä. Nyt ajoin 27,5 Barbegazeilla 0,5 bar paineella, joten pitänee kokeilla jossain vaiheessa 29" Schwalbe ISP renkailla, josko osaan pystysuuntaista joustoeroa löytää, jota valmistaja sivuillaan mainostaa.

Gramman viilaukseen vanhempi (alempi) oli etevämpi, 204g. Uudempi malli painoi 239g.

----------


## pikkupoika

> Juu 65mm MCarbonit kun ostin niin siihen jäi huolet. Saa paukuttaa menee kyllä huoletta. 



Hyvä kehä tuo on , mut on myö saatu noitakin pari kappaletta halki meidän ajoporukassa. Joten ei silläkään nyt voi laskee ihan miten sattuu!

----------


## sgeez

Hei. Oon harkinnut tätä Farley 9.6:sta ekaksi fatbikeksi. Speksit tuntuis olevan mulle oikein passelit, mutta suhtaudun tuohon press fit keskiöratkaisuun vähän epäluuloisesti. Onko tälle PF121 keskiölle jo jostain tilattavissa ns. kierrekeskiö konversioita asennuskaluineen? Onko PF121=BB92 levitettynä?

----------


## Ski

Mikä siinä epäluuloa aiheuttaa ?

----------


## Han$a

Ei ole kyllä ollut minkäänsortin ongelmia keskiön kans.  Enkä ole lukenut tältä palstaltakaan että joillain ois ilmennyt mitään isompaa. Jos jotain ni vaikka jarrut vaihtaa heti suosiolla esim xt.  
Valmis kampe kaikenkaikkiaan. 👍

----------


## Ski

Onko kellään 9.8 Montrose Elite penkkiä hyllyllä tyhjänpanttina?

----------


## Kassari

Hieman turhan pitkäksi venyneen arpomisen ja koeajojen jälkeen päädyin eilen tilaamaan Farley 9.6:sen koossa 19,5. Minkäs mittainen stemmi tuossa mahtaa tulla mukana? Mietin tässä, että minkä verran uskaltaa lyhentää...

----------


## juho_u

Vakio stemmi on 80-90mm, oma farley toimii hienosti 35mm stemmillä ja leveellä tangolla.

----------


## Polun tukko

2016 mallissa 90mm. Laitoin tilalle 70mm

----------


## Janos86

17,5 2017 mallisessa on 70mm

----------


## Blackborow

http://www.fatbike24.de/products/SAL...9-Fatbike.html

En tiedä toimittavatko Suomeen.

----------


## zeppo

> http://www.fatbike24.de/products/SAL...9-Fatbike.html
> 
> En tiedä toimittavatko Suomeen.



On kyllä halpaa  :Hymy: . Tuo väri ei edelleenkään ole se komein... Mutta onhan tuolla omalla tullut vähän ajeltuakin eikä väri ollut oikeastaan mikään kriteeri hankittaessa.

----------


## t3mppu

19.5" 2016 9.6 ja alkuperäisellä stemmillä ajoasento oli kyllä liian etukeno.
Nyt paikoillaan 45mm stemmi alkuperäisellä tangolla ja on just hyvä.





> http://www.fatbike24.de/products/SAL...9-Fatbike.html
> 
> En tiedä toimittavatko Suomeen.



Kannattaa kysyä, ainakin mun viimevuotisen 9.6 toimittivat.
Tuli käytännössä kokonaisena isossa pahvilaatikossa, siis renkaatkin paikoillaan, ainoastaan tanko oli käännettypitkittäin (stemmi löysällä).

----------


## stumpe

> http://www.fatbike24.de/products/SAL...9-Fatbike.html
> 
> En tiedä toimittavatko Suomeen.



150e enemmän kotimaasta. Itse tukisin kivijalkaa ja takuuasiatkin helpompi hoitaa jos tulee jotakin, noin pienellä hintaerolla.

https://www.sportax.fi/product/1396/...ampanjahintaan

----------


## oivu

No niin täältä löytyi tälläinen rungosta.

----------


## Polun tukko

> No niin täältä löytyi tälläinen rungosta.



Halki? Naarmu? Vekki?

??

----------


## oivu

> Halki? Naarmu? Vekki?
> 
> ??



Halki. Tein Tunkeumanestetarkastuksen (PT) ihan piruuttani kun kynnellä tuntui jotain.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Halki. Tein Tunkeumanestetarkastuksen (PT) ihan piruuttani kun kynnellä tuntui jotain.



Aika mielenkiintoinen kohta halkeamalle

----------


## Kruunu

Nyt on oivu hyvä tilaisuus saada rungon väritys päivitettyä, kun muut osat ovat jo parempiin päivitetty.

----------


## fättärix

> Alkanu ottaan ranteisiin tuo F5:n orkkistanko. Onko ehdotuksia miten kannattais muuttaa? Kaventaa, backsweepiä...



Ei taida olla mitään yhtä oikeaa "lääkettä", eli kokeilemalla varmaan..

----------


## Antza44

^Rannetta tukevat tupit. esim. Ergon GS1 https://www.bike-components.de/en/Er...griffe-p38334/
Answer 20/20 tanko tosin käytän siinäkin tuki tuppeja, mutta nyt ajellut Stachen 750mm 9asteen taivutetullakin ihan tyytyväisenä noilla GS1. Orkkis tupit tappoi ranteet heti.

Spessun contour tupit toimivat myös ja nyt on ne läskin 20/20 kiinni koska, niissä lukot sisällä, niin voi käyttää tangon jatkoja. GS1 kääntää ne aina auki. Näitä on eri paksuisia https://www.specialized.com/us/en/ac...g-grips/117000

Onhan näitä monia muitakin, mutta nämä toimii itselläni.

----------


## fättärix

Tuollaset tupit saattais tosiaan hieman jeesata kun vaikuttais tekevän hieman samaa kuin backsweepin lisäys, eli kääntää oikeaan suuntaan kättä. Taidan myös kokeilla vähän lyhempää stemmiä jos sillä sais aalaselän väsymistä vähennettyä.

----------


## fättärix

Tarkemmin ajateltuna taitaa kuitenkin vaatia sen enemmän taivutetun tangon.

----------


## jussi.korkeakivi

Itsellä loppui alaselän ongelmat kun asensin lyhyemmän stemmin.

----------


## -Joni-

Ajattelin itse liiskata kaksi kärpästä yhdellä iskulla ja hommata tuon Answer 20/20 tangon, mutta eihän tuota tahdon mistään löytää! Stemmiä ei uskalla vielä vaihtaa.  Ajatus on kokeilla pelkällä tangolla, jospa asento paranisi. Alla tuo 19'5" 9.6 90mm stemmillä..

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aakoo

^Tuolta löytyy: http://www.probikeshop.com/en/fi/answer-protaper-carbon-20x20-31-8-720-mm-handlebar-20-mm-rise-white/121801.html

----------


## -Joni-

Kiitos, meni tilaukseen!

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Bensakeuhko

Onkos porukalla pitänyt kuinka hyvin tuo Jackalopen alkuperäinen sininen vanneteippi tubeless-asennuksissa?

----------


## -Joni-

Aika heikosti meni omalta osalta. Gorillaa laitoin tilalle ja hyvin on pitänyt.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polun tukko

Ajaakos kukaan näitä 27,5" farleyta 26" kiekoilla? Kokemuksia?

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Aika heikosti meni omalta osalta. Gorillaa laitoin tilalle ja hyvin on pitänyt.
> 
> Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Niin oli jo tehtaalta ton näköinen vai litkutuksen jälkeen?

----------


## -Joni-

Suoraan paketista oli tuollainen. Olisi vuotanut myös muualta kun oli teippi kurtussa toisessakin paikassa..

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polun tukko

Mä oon jackalopet litukuttanut kahdesti vakio teipeillä ilman ongelmia.

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Mä oon jackalopet litukuttanut kahdesti vakio teipeillä ilman ongelmia.



Oolrait, kiitoksia. Taidan laittaa itsekkin vakioteipeillä. Näyttää kuitenkin hyvin tehdyltä teippaukselta.

----------


## Kyrdis

Stachesta meni vakioteipit alkujaan jo v**ksi ja lähiseudun farleysta petti vakioteipit kesken lenkuran. Arvosana : ala-arvoiset

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Stachesta meni vakioteipit alkujaan jo v**ksi ja lähiseudun farleysta petti vakioteipit kesken lenkuran. Arvosana : ala-arvoiset



No voi venäjä, kerkesin jo litkuttaa molemmat kiekot, toivottavasti kestävät...

----------


## Sammy

> Stachesta meni vakioteipit alkujaan jo v**ksi ja lähiseudun farleysta petti vakioteipit kesken lenkuran. Arvosana : ala-arvoiset




Tuossa kuva niistä Wampan teipeistä jotka piti vaihtaa kun eivät tahtoneet pitää ilmoja sisällä. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## keeNi

> Aika mielenkiintoinen kohta halkeamalle



Kun mun runko cräkkäs niin se halkesi myös tosta samasta kohdasta, pahemmin kyllä takapuolelta.

----------


## Polun tukko

Mä muuten lämmitin nuo vakio teipit hiustenkuivaajalla ja hinkkasin ne "kunnolla" kiinni kun otin sisurit poies. Ja nyt kaksi litkutusta eikä ongelmia,vielä.

----------


## mk

Kiersin reilun kiekan gorillaa noitten päälle, varmuuden vuoksi vaikka näyttikin siisteiltä.. Tuntuis pitävän muutaman päivän kokemusten perusteella.. Hodag oli niin tiukka vanteella ettei lähtenyt muoviraudoilla joten tein muutoksen rengas vanteella 😊

Lähetetty minun I6 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polun tukko

Äärimmäistä idiotismia trekiltä laittaa hodagin kokoinen rengas 80mm kehälle. Hodag on matalaprofiilinen ja kapea, plus suht jäykkä runkoinen niin harvinaisen vttumainen työstettävä vanteelle/pois.

----------


## Blackborow

Hodagien kanssa joutui kyllä vääntämään. Muutama kirosana saattoi päästä.

----------


## zeppo

Mikähän lienee mutta en kyllä havainnu mitään ongelmaa Hodagin ja Jackalopen kanssa, tuo Hodag on vielä ihan lerjukin kyljiltään... Minionissa on paljon jäykemmät kyljet mutta ei jääny muistijälkeä että olisi sekään ollut ylivaikea. Tai sitten olen vaan tottunu vittumaisin hommiin  :Hymy: .

----------


## Polun tukko

> Mikähän lienee mutta en kyllä havainnu mitään ongelmaa Hodagin ja Jackalopen kanssa, tuo Hodag on vielä ihan lerjukin kyljiltään... Minionissa on paljon jäykemmät kyljet mutta ei jääny muistijälkeä että olisi sekään ollut ylivaikea. Tai sitten olen vaan tottunu vittumaisin hommiin .



Onhan kyse 27.5" mallista?
Jos on niin tietääpähän etten minioneja ainakaan hanki. Ei kyllä ollut tarkoituskaan.

----------


## zeppo

> Onhan kyse 27.5" mallista?
> Jos on niin tietääpähän etten minioneja ainakaan hanki. Ei kyllä ollut tarkoituskaan.



Juu, 27.5 renkaista kysymys. Minionit laitoin ihan vaan siksi että niihin sai nastat. On tosin vähän raskaammat poljeskella kuin Hodagit mutta pitoa löytyy nyt vähän toiseen malliin, jäisillä poluilla ei tartte jännittää milloin lähtee alta. Keväällä sitten Hodagit takaisin alle.

----------


## ealex

Eipä minun 27,5 Hodagit eroaa millään tavalla vanteelle päälle/pois saamisessa mistään muusta renkaasta eikä todellakaan tarvita minkäänlaisia rengasrautoja eikä voimaa, kunhan tietää, miten homman kuuluu hoitaa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## zeppo

Nyt kn muistelen niin Minioneissa käytin asennuksessa ihan oikeaa rengasliukkaria ja muistaakseni sitä pientä muovista 'rengasrautaa'. Ei apuvälineiden käyttö haittaa, lopputulos ratkasee  :Hymy: .

----------


## fättärix

Onko tietoo mistä kannattais katella sopivaa ohjaustankoa, tarkotus tosiaan löytää sellanen missä enemmän backsweepiä. Nykyisessä F5 alkuperäistangossa merkinnät 720mm wide/ 15mm rise, 4 upsweep/ 9 backsweep. Tuo ei sovi mun ranteille vaan tuntuis että sais olla enemmän backsweepiä vai kannattaisko koittaa kapeempaa tankoa, kärsiikö hallittavuus?

----------


## PK1

Mä käytän Answerin 20/20 tankoa molemmissa Farleyssä. Ranteet tykkää.

----------


## valtsuh

> Ajaakos kukaan näitä 27,5" farleyta 26" kiekoilla? Kokemuksia?



Meikällä on kokemusta 2016 Farley 9.6 -pyörästä sekä 27,5" -kiekoilla että kakskutosilla, rengasleveyksillä 3,80" ja 4,80".

26" x 3,80" -renkailla alkoi keskiö meikän mielestä olemaan melko matalalla, mutta 26" x 4,80" -renkailla ero 27,5" -renkaisiin oli minimaalinen. Nyt tietenkin kun 27,5" -renkaita saa 4,50" -leveinä ja kohta myös nastoitettuna niin tarve 26"-kiekoille on pienempi.

Omalla kokemuksella optimaalisetuppi on hieman orkkista kapeammat vanteet (omassa käytössä Nextie 27,5" x 65 mm) ja sitten renkaat tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## keeNi

> No niin täältä löytyi tälläinen rungosta.




Onko uusi runko jo tulossa?

----------


## oivu

> Onko uusi runko jo tulossa?



En oo ehtinyt edetä asian kanssa vielä. Täytyy ajaa yks lenkki ennen sitä vielä.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Meikällä on kokemusta 2016 Farley 9.6 -pyörästä sekä 27,5" -kiekoilla että kakskutosilla, rengasleveyksillä 3,80" ja 4,80".
> 
> 26" x 3,80" -renkailla alkoi keskiö meikän mielestä olemaan melko matalalla, mutta 26" x 4,80" -renkailla ero 27,5" -renkaisiin oli minimaalinen. Nyt tietenkin kun 27,5" -renkaita saa 4,50" -leveinä ja kohta myös nastoitettuna niin tarve 26"-kiekoille on pienempi.
> 
> Omalla kokemuksella optimaalisetuppi on hieman orkkista kapeammat vanteet (omassa käytössä Nextie 27,5" x 65 mm) ja sitten renkaat tarpeen mukaan.



Samoja kehiä tässä miettinyt itsekkin, eli nextietä. On vaan pirun vähän näitä 27.5" renkaita edelleen. Hodagit ja barbit löytyy itseltä.

----------


## mk

näitten renkaitten nastoittaminen on nyt harkinnassa, kun ei tuota gnarwhalia ala kuulua .. Nastoja on jo säkeittäin valmiina, mutta millasia kokemuksia olisi jos kairaisi reikää ~4mm syvyyteen ja istuttaisi liiman kanssa ISP nastoja ~100/rengas .

----------


## zeppo

> näitten renkaitten nastoittaminen on nyt harkinnassa, kun ei tuota gnarwhalia ala kuulua .. Nastoja on jo säkeittäin valmiina, mutta millasia kokemuksia olisi jos kairaisi reikää ~4mm syvyyteen ja istuttaisi liiman kanssa ISP nastoja ~100/rengas .



Juttelin Suvalassa (Trek-kauppias) ja siellä sanoivat että ei onnistu Hodagiin. Ymmärtäähän tuon kun nappulat on niin pienet ja niissä on lamellit. Itse hommasin Maxxisin Minion DHF:t ja niihin laitoin sitten nastat MCarbonilta. Poraussyvyys 4mm ei riitä, pähkittiin tuolla suuressa fatbike regaskeskustelussa (katso sieltä, suht viimeisimpiä keskusteluita) tuota asiaa ja todettiin että lähemmäs 5mm syvälle pitää kairata reikää jotta nasta menee tarpeeksi syvälle. Itse pistin 4.5mm syvyyteen ja osa on vähän liian ylhäällä mutta tuolla tienoolla syvyyden puolesta pitäisi liikkua, riippuu tietysti myös nastasta.

EDIT: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ustelu/page278
Tuossa linkissä kun selaat alaspäin niin jäsen JHOO on laittanut hyvää tietoa nastojen laitosta, keskustelu jatkuu vähän siitä eteenpäin.

----------


## mk

> Juttelin''''
> EDIT: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ustelu/page278
> Tuossa linkissä kun selaat alaspäin niin jäsen JHOO on laittanut hyvää tietoa nastojen laitosta, keskustelu jatkuu vähän siitä eteenpäin.



Kiitos ... Noin muistelenkin lukeneeni, hyvä varmistua ettei ala hodaggeja uhraamaan ... Täytyy nää jäätikkökelit vaan pysyä jatkossa klv reiteillä ..  Kova pää kun pitää hakata muutaman kerran kanveesiin ennenkuin taas allkaaa uskomaan ..
Odottelen sitten noita Gnarwhal kumeja ja istutan nastat niihin ..  .. Ehkä ne toiset kiekotkin pitää hankkia niin ei tartte jumpata eestaas renkaitten osalta

----------


## fättärix

Tuntuu tosiaan olevan kiven alla nuo tangot missä reilummin backsweepiä 15-20. Valikoima aika suppea ja missä ois, niin myydään eioota mm. answer ja on-one. Tuolta on-onelta varmaan tilaisin jos ois oikeaa kokoa, ovat edullisiakin.

----------


## oivu

> näitten renkaitten nastoittaminen on nyt harkinnassa, kun ei tuota gnarwhalia ala kuulua .. Nastoja on jo säkeittäin valmiina, mutta millasia kokemuksia olisi jos kairaisi reikää ~4mm syvyyteen ja istuttaisi liiman kanssa ISP nastoja ~100/rengas .



Tilasin tossa ohimennen
Gnarwhal kumit usasta. Näyttäis olevan tulliselvityksessä. Ehkä tällä viikolla saan. 😀

----------


## oivu

Näyttää aika hyvältä kuviolta. Nastat vielä kun sais. Postii vauhtia!!

----------


## Blackborow

Mulla ois nastat, mutta ei renkaita.

----------


## oivu

> Mulla ois nastat, mutta ei renkaita.



Kinkkinen tilanne.  
Noi tuli niin äkkiä jenkeistä että en ehtinyt tilaamaan nastajo kun tänään no varmaan maanantaina on jo.

----------


## keeNi

Osaako kukaan auttaa, että mistähän löytyis suomesta Barbegazit 27.5x4.5" koossa. Paikallisesta kivijalasta tilattu jo joulukuun alkupuolella, mutta renkaat ei ole vieläkään tulleet ja taas lykkäänty arvioitu toimitus parilla viikolla.

----------


## jussi.korkeakivi

> Osaako kukaan auttaa, että mistähän löytyis suomesta Barbegazit 27.5x4.5" koossa. Paikallisesta kivijalasta tilattu jo joulukuun alkupuolella, mutta renkaat ei ole vieläkään tulleet ja taas lykkäänty arvioitu toimitus parilla viikolla.



Oulun Suvala?

----------


## Polun tukko

Lundberg keravalla?

----------


## mk

> ∆Pah... Mulla ois nastat, oivu vois lähettää noi renkaat tänne..
> Ps. Mistäs tilasit noi renkaat? Paikallinen kivijalka lupailee edelleen maaliskuun alkuun, joten...
> 
> Lähetetty minun I6 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## oivu

http://freewheelbike.com/?fullsite=true

Tuolta tilasin. Mutta meni Floridassa olevaan "postilaatikkoon" ja sieltä suomeen.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Osaako kukaan auttaa, että mistähän löytyis suomesta Barbegazit 27.5x4.5" koossa. Paikallisesta kivijalasta tilattu jo joulukuun alkupuolella, mutta renkaat ei ole vieläkään tulleet ja taas lykkäänty arvioitu toimitus parilla viikolla.



Iikan pyörävarikko @ Kpo?

----------


## keeNi

Kiitos kaikille. Laitoin eilen illalla sähköpostikyselyä Lundbergille, Suvalaan ja Iikalle. Lundberg ja Suvala vastasi heti aamulla ja renkaat lähtee tänään minulle oulusta.

----------


## Janos86

Saakohan noita Gnarwhaleja mistään suoraan hyllystä, kivijalka sanoi että he saavat vasta reilun kuukauden päästä

----------


## -Joni-

On muuten hyvä omille.mitoille. Voin suositella!

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

> Saakohan noita Gnarwhaleja mistään suoraan hyllystä, kivijalka sanoi että he saavat vasta reilun kuukauden päästä



Ei. Maahantuojalle tulee tuolloin maaliskuun alussa.

----------


## Janos86

Näin arvelinkin, no täytynee sitten vaan odotella jos nastat haluaa kun ei taida 27,5 kokoluokassa oikeen vaihtoehtoja olla

----------


## jukra

Huh huh.. muunsin äsken Jackalope/Hodag yhdistelmän tubelekseen, ei ole kyllä koskaan ollut niin tiukassa renkaat vanteella kun tuossa yhdistelmässä oli. Kovaa kumia oleva maantiepyörän trainerirengas oli helppo nakki tuohon verrattuna. Kaksi rikottua rengasrautaa myöhemmin renkaat lähti kuitenki kiekolta. Tämän jälkeen vain sisurit veke, ventiilit & kumit paikalleen nesteen kera ja ilmaa perään. Nousi toisaalta tosi kivasti kiekolle nuo kumit kun on niin naurettavan tiukat  :Hymy:  Saas nähdä miten pitää, en tehnyt orkkis vannenauhoille mitään, ilmeisesti jotkut on vaihdellut parempiin niitä.

----------


## fättärix

> On muuten hyvä omille.mitoille. Voin suositella!
> 
> Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei taida tällä hetkellä löytyä mistään.

----------


## -Joni-

Tuolla näyttää vihreää..

http://www.probikeshop.com/en/fi/ans...te/121801.html

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jtornwal

Do dii 300km takana 9.6 2017 mallilla. Missä nyt vika ku yhtäkkiä jarrut alkoi ulvomaan ku palosiireenit. Vaimo tuli hiiren hiljaa perässä 2016 mallilla. Oma oli lämpimässä ja vaimon kylmässä varastossa. Jotain kosteusjuttuja mutku ulvominen jatkui koko 3h lenkin. Ääni on siis sellainen että mut varmaan häädetään metsästä.... mitä nyt tehrään ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moska

Omassa cyclossa alkoi kanssa etunen kiljumaan, vaikeni palojen päiden viistämisellä ja varuiksi lämmitin noin 150°.

----------


## Kassari

> Do dii 300km takana 9.6 2017 mallilla. Missä nyt vika ku yhtäkkiä jarrut alkoi ulvomaan ku palosiireenit. Vaimo tuli hiiren hiljaa perässä 2016 mallilla. Oma oli lämpimässä ja vaimon kylmässä varastossa. Jotain kosteusjuttuja mutku ulvominen jatkui koko 3h lenkin. Ääni on siis sellainen että mut varmaan häädetään metsästä.... mitä nyt tehrään ??
> 
> Täsmälleen sama juttu, paitsi että omallani olen ajanut 150km ja pelkästään takajarru ulvoo. Oli tänään valtava meteli metsässä. Koiran kusettajat ja hiihtäjät kääntyili kattomaan, että mikä helevetti siellä on liikkeellä😀 Suorastaan hävetti. Eipä oo Sramin guide rs:illä tullut samaa ongelmaa vastaan.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mk

^samaa vikaa kuin edellisillä ... Vaikka alkuun tuntui että "näähän onki paljon paremmat kuin Farley 5:sen jarrut" niin melko pian alkoi järjetön ulina ja sitten tehot alkoi katoamaan .. Ulinan kanssa pärjäis, mutta tehoa pitäis löytyä ja sitä pitäisi voida annostella sopivasti. Alkuperäisjarruina tässä on Avid DB 3 :t

Kokemusta Shimanoista on Zee, Xt m8000 -malleista 

Nyt pientä arpomista mallien SLX m7000 vs XT m8000 välillä .. Arvosteluissa ja kokemuksissa on vähän puolesta ja vastaan kokemuksia .. Kumpi näistä nyt ois järkivalinta. m8000 jääneet kaksi paria Jo2A -paloja käy kumpaan vaan joten tuo Zee malli jäänee harkinnasta ..
Onko jarrupäivitykseen tässä hintaluokassa muita ? Ja kannattaako tuohon kenties harkita levyjen päivittämistä 160 -> 203mm .. Huomaako eroa vai onko se lumetta

Bikecomponents tarjoaa sls 7000 settiä hintaan 140e + pk .. Löytyykö hyviä tarjouksia ? Alkaa mitta oleen täynnä näitä Avidin jarruja joten ostosormea syyhyttää

----------


## zeppo

Ei tämä nyt ketään jarruvinkunaongelmaista auta mutta Farley 9:n Avid DB5:t pelaa kyllä hyvin, ei vingu kuin märällä mutta eikös ne kaikki... Tosin Polen Taigassa on DB5:t ja sielläkin valitettiin vinkuvia jarruja. Otappa näistä nyt selvää mutta omat DB5:t pelaa todella hyvin - en osaa kaivata yhtään parempia jarruja. Kerran olen palat käyttänyt pois ja hioin kitkapinnat sillai kevyesti (ihan vaan uteliaisuuttani käytin paloja irti renkaanvaihdon yhteydessä).

----------


## bouncer

Omat avid db3 vinkui kyllä ja pahasti. Varsinkin kylmänä ja märkänä. Tuli vaihdettua ne zee jarruihin. Nyt ei ulisee.

Jarrulevyt tuli vaihdettua isommiksi eteen 160 -> 203 ja taakse 160-> 180. DB3 tuli ajettua tuolla päivityksellä vähän aikaa ja tuli parempi jarruteho. Teho parantui vielä lisää, kun zeet laitoin DB3 tilalle.

----------


## Antza44

^Shimanon orkkis resin palat on kyllä hiljaiset, mutta itse siirryin Zee ja SLX jarruissa kovempi äänisiin/tehokkaampiin metalli paloihin, ne tuntuisi kestävän lasittumatta. Resinit on noin 3kk ja sitten käyttökelvottomat vaikka pintaa on jäljellä reilusti, naukuu, kun ei pidä enään. Timantilla olen hionut pinnat auki, mutta ne ei vaan silti enään toimi, kuin uutena.

----------


## mk

> ^Shimanon orkkis resin palat on kyllä hiljaiset, mutta itse siirryin Zee ja SLX jarruissa kovempi äänisiin/tehokkaampiin metalli paloihin, ne tuntuisi kestävän lasittumatta. Resinit on noin 3kk ja sitten käyttökelvottomat vaikka pintaa on jäljellä reilusti, naukuu, kun ei pidä enään. Timantilla olen hionut pinnat auki, mutta ne ei vaan silti enään toimi, kuin uutena.



täytynee ottaa avideista palat irti , kuumentaa ja hioa.. Josko auttais edes tilapäisesti .. jos ei niin sitten shimanoa

----------


## oivu

Siinä ei kauan menny kuin runko tuli. Nyt farley 9,6 vaihtui 9.8. Tolppa on  vaan eri.
Gnarwhal sai kanssa nastat.

----------


## Janos86

Laittelehan kokemuksia noista Gnarwhaleista nastoilla, kiinnostaa mahdollisesti ostaa sellaiset. Mitkä nastat laitoit?

----------


## JussaKo

> Siinä ei kauan menny kuin runko tuli. Nyt farley 9,6 vaihtui 9.8. Tolppa on  vaan eri.
> Gnarwhal sai kanssa nastat.



Mistä löysit Farleyn tällä viimevuoden värityksellä?

----------


## oivu

> Mistä löysit Farleyn tällä viimevuoden värityksellä?



Sain Rungon  takuuna. MCarbonin nastoja käytin.

----------


## Polun tukko

Kerkesitkö oivu paljon ajaa 9.6:lla ennen hajoamista? Millaisessa tilanteessa hajosi?

----------


## oivu

> Kerkesitkö oivu paljon ajaa 9.6:lla ennen hajoamista? Millaisessa tilanteessa hajosi?



5000km ja en oikeen tiiä missä se on menny rikki. Mahtuu tohon matkaan jo kaikennäköistä kooheltanista 😀

----------


## 69Hz

Mulla on 9.8 ja GuideRS:t. Kaverin mukaan olen tappanut kaikki ajomaastojen pikkulinnut jarrujen äänellä. Mä pelkään uroshirviä... Todella kovaa ääntä pitää siis noi Guiden pysäyttimet. Mahtaisko löytyä parempia jarrupaloja?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sammy

Mulla kanssa 9.8 ja GuideRS:t. Olleet tehokkaat ja hiljaiset. Tai ainakaan kaverit ei ole valittaneet. Joitakin vesikelejä ollut milloinka yrittäneet pitää ääntä mutta ei häiriöksi asti. Olen käyttänyt EBC:n paloja.

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polun tukko

Toisessa pyörässä guiden rsc:t eikä pidä meteliä.

----------


## 69Hz

> Mulla kanssa 9.8 ja GuideRS:t. Olleet tehokkaat ja hiljaiset. Tai ainakaan kaverit ei ole valittaneet. Joitakin vesikelejä ollut milloinka yrittäneet pitää ääntä mutta ei häiriöksi asti. Olen käyttänyt EBC:n paloja.
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kiitos! Mitkä tai minkä väriset EBC:n palat sulla on (vihr/pun/kult)?


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## Sammy

> Kiitos! Mitkä tai minkä väriset EBC:n palat sulla on (vihr/pun/kult)?
> 
> 
> Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.



Vihreitä käyttänyt. Nyt on menossa edessä vihreä ja takana keltainen. Kauppiaalla oli vihreät lopussa...

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mk

Kiinnostais kokeilla näitä ebc paloja ennen jarrujen vaihtoa.. Kotimaastako avid db3 jarruihin löytyy vai pitääkö merta edemmäs....

Lähetetty minun I6 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Vihreitä käyttänyt. Nyt on menossa edessä vihreä ja takana keltainen. Kauppiaalla oli vihreät lopussa...
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Onko vihreissä tehoa enemmän, kuin Guiden orkkis paloissa. Mulla Zee:t metallipaloilla ja voimaa on selkeästi enempi, kuin Guide RS orkkis resini paloilla. Tosin metalli paloista irtoaa myös ääntä.

----------


## Sammy

> Onko vihreissä tehoa enemmän, kuin Guiden orkkis paloissa. Mulla Zee:t metallipaloilla ja voimaa on selkeästi enempi, kuin Guide RS orkkis resini paloilla. Tosin metalli paloista irtoaa myös ääntä.



Kyllä ne on ainakin omassa toimineet hyvänä vauhdin tappajana. Pintaa niissä ollut enempi kuin alkuperäisissä paloissa. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

> Kiinnostais kokeilla näitä ebc paloja ennen jarrujen vaihtoa.. Kotimaastako avid db3 jarruihin löytyy vai pitääkö merta edemmäs....
> 
> Lähetetty minun I6 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei auttanut minulla, vinkuivat edelleen. Shimanon slx tilalle ja johan loppui ulinat.

----------


## Antza44

^Kunnes palat lasittuvat ja pito häipyy ja naukuminen alkaa. Metalli paloilla jarrut pelaa, mutta ääntäkin tulee.

----------


## noniinno

^ Outo ilmiö tuo palojen lasittuminen, kun ei omalle kohdalle ole vielä osunut. Aika monet palat on tullut ajettua loppuun.

----------


## Jeltsar

> ^Kunnes palat lasittuvat ja pito häipyy ja naukuminen alkaa. Metalli paloilla jarrut pelaa, mutta ääntäkin tulee.



Noh, sitä odotellessa. Toistaiseksi selviää kuitenkin kuulovaurioitta  :Hymy:

----------


## Mini

Moi!
Ostin syksyllä F9.6 2016. 
Mietiskelin tässä yksi päivä, että onkohan kukaan rihtannut itelleen esim 29 vanteita kapeille renkaille kaupunkiajoon?

----------


## Kruunu

Itseltäni löytyy 29x3 renkaat Farleyn alta, kun keliolot suosivat niiden käyttöä. Talven jääkeleillä ovat alla 29" Schwalben ISP renkaat. Eivät tosin ole kaupunkikäytössä, vaan metsän puolella Farleyn kanssa pääosin kuljen.

----------


## Mini

Ootko ostanu vanteet valmiina vai itse tehnyt?

Olen aivan aloittelija pyöräilyhommissa ja tietämättömyys vaivaa.. 
Huomaan tietämättömyyden siinä kun alan etsimään osia yms niin ei tahdo päästä alkua pitemmälle.

Mutta koko ajan kehityn  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> ^ Outo ilmiö tuo palojen lasittuminen, kun ei omalle kohdalle ole vielä osunut. Aika monet palat on tullut ajettua loppuun.



Minäkin olen ihmetellyt mistä moinen johtuu, mutta ilmiö esiintynyt SLX:llä useammilla orkkis resini paloilla/ jarruilla ja Zee:llä myös. Levyinä ollut SLX:iä. Tuntuu, että varsinkin etujarru herkempi tälle.

----------


## noniinno

^Sun ajomaastot ja vauhti ehkä vaatii jarrukalustolta enemmän 😀, Tiirismaan mäessä voi tulla välillä tarvetta määrätietoisempaankin kahvan puristamiseen.

----------


## Kruunu

> Ootko ostanu vanteet valmiina vai itse tehnyt?



Etsimiseksi se meni itselläkin ja tietämättömyyttä löytyy itseltäkin :Hymy: 

Ostin valmiina Ican kiekot, kun muita valmiita en löytänyt ja positiivisia kommentteja laadusta oli riittävästi valintaa vahvistamaan. Osista kokoamalla saa varmasti laadukkaamman lopputuloksen, joka korreloi vastaavasti myös hintaan.

----------


## jtornwal

Jarruista vielä. Tossa 2017 mallissahan on "uudet" Level TL jarrut. Miten siis voi olla etttä 3k€ pyörässä ei jarrut pelaa. Vai onko tämä ihan normimeininki että kaikkien pitää sitten vielä päivitellä jarruja ym. osia.  Jotain pitää siis keksiä koska muuten joku vielä kieltää maastopyöräilyn koko espoossa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NoordMan

Mulla on 2017 F7 ja Level TL jarrut. Olen nyt käyttänyt jonkin aikaa SwissStopin vihreitä (malli Disc 26) ilman ongelmia. Orkkis paloillakin tuli toimeen, niitä vain piti hioa hiekkapaperia vasten silloin tällöin. Satunnaisesti pesun yhteydessä otan satulan irti ja pesen fairyvedellä ja hammasharjalla, samalla herkistelen männät. Jarrulevyjen pyyhkiminen brake cleanerilla ja takaisin nippuun. Tulee pakostakin keskitettyä satulat.

Itse en ole kokenut tarvetta jarrujen päivitykseen vaikka täällä usein siihen kehoitetaankin. Pelkällä palojen vaihdolla tuntuma parani huomattavasti enkä tehoakaan ole kaivannut lisää. Pitäis varmaan ajaa lujempaa. Tosin kun välillä ajaa kapearenkaisella niin tuntuu että läski pysähtyy kuin seinään kunhan vaan lopettaa pyörittämisen...

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Janos86

Itsellä on 2017 mallinen Farley orkkis jarruilla ja välillä ulvoo mutta ei läheskään aina. Kostealla kelillä useammin mutta niinhän se taitaa kaikissa tehdä. Etujarrua täytyy kyllä hieman ihmetellä kun kahva painuu välillä pohjaan, mahtaakohan olla ilmaa seassa. Pyörä oli ensi huollossakin ja mainitsin jarrusta, yhden lenkin oli parempi mutta nyt taas huono. Mahtoivatkohan antaa vaan hieman valohoitoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Ja mitä noihin simpan palojen lasittumiseen tulee niin ei pidä paikkaansa. Itsellä ollut slx:t aiemminkin: ei ongelmia. Samoin muutamat xt:t eikä ongelmia. Ja ajan ainoastaan resin paloilla. 

Väitän että jonkinlainen yhteys lasittumiseen on huonolla ilmauksella jolloin jarru laahaa ennemminkin kuin että purisi kunnolla kiinni. Ja toki ne lasittumaan saa kun seisoo jarrulla koko ajan laahaten. 

Käytetään sitä jarrua kun sitä tarvitaan 😉

----------


## sakkey

Mulla lasittui slx jarrujen resin palat kunnon kurassa möyrimisen jälkeen.
Pesin toki pyörän huolellisesti, mutta pian tuli pakkaset ja parin lenkin jälkeen jarrut pitivät aivan tolkutonta meteliä.

Ongelma poistui kun otin palat irti ja kuumensin niitä pienellä kaasutoholla niin, että savu nousi.
Tämän jälkeen pito ja äänettömyys palautui.

----------


## Smigi

Hellou ja pahoitteluni jos seuraavaa aihetta on jo sivuttu tässä tai muussa säikeessä (ainakaan mobiilisovelluksen haulla en äkkiä löytänyt): Farley 5 vakiokammen irroitus rataspuolelta. 1X10 pitäis väsätä. Kiirekin olisi tämän kanssa kun illalla pitäisi saada nippuun ja päivä töissä. Kiitos etukäteen!

Edit: Kahvitunnilla löytyi juutuuppivideo aiheesta. Jatkamme elämää.

----------


## Polun tukko

Raceface ride kammet tarvinnee ulosvetotyökalun.

----------


## Janski80

Kesä alkaa pikkuhiljaa läheneen 29+ kiekot olisi haaveissa.Pyöränä Farley EX 8,onko valmiita kiekosettejä muilla valmistajilla kuin Ican? Vai täytyyykö teettää kiekot kivijalassa?Kiekot saisivat mielellään olla kohtuuhintaiset,eikä hiilikuitu ole välttämättömyys.Pyörän keula 15x150   perä 12x197.

----------


## PK1

Mä teetin kivijalassa kun ei valmiita osunut silmään.
Mutta ei kaduta, on toi niin mahdottoman mukava pyörä näilläkin keleillä ajaa noilla plussakumeilla, että taitaa toi jäykkä 9.8 jäädä aika vähälle käytölle tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## oivu

> Mä teetin kivijalassa kun ei valmiita osunut silmään.
> Mutta ei kaduta, on toi niin mahdottoman mukava pyörä näilläkin keleillä ajaa noilla plussakumeilla, että taitaa toi jäykkä 9.8 jäädä aika vähälle käytölle tulevaisuudessa.



Eli mikä napa ja Kehä sulla on?

----------


## PK1

Kehät 50mm Nextie Crocodilet ja navat Halo

----------


## Ideatti

> Eli mikä napa ja Kehä sulla on?



Täälläkin olis mukava tietää ja onko sinulla PK1 27.5"+ vai 29"+ käytössä? Lähinnä miten mahtuuko keulaan 29"+? Itselläni Farley ex 8 ja tulis kyl kätevä joka vuodenajan pyörä, kun vain sais kesäksi jonkinlaiset hieman kapeammat kiekot ja talvella mennää 27.5"x 4.5" barbegazeilla. 


-Kerkesitkin vastata jo tuohon kehä ja napoihin.

----------


## Antza44

> Täälläkin olis mukava tietää ja onko sinulla PK1 27.5"+ vai 29"+ käytössä? Lähinnä miten mahtuuko keulaan 29"+? Itselläni Farley ex 8 ja tulis kyl kätevä joka vuodenajan pyörä, kun vain sais kesäksi jonkinlaiset hieman kapeammat kiekot ja talvella mennää 27.5"x 4.5" barbegazeilla. 
> 
> 
> -Kerkesitkin vastata jo tuohon kehä ja napoihin.



29+ han ne tietysti on. Ei kai, kukaan halua halkaisijaa pienentää läskikumeista ja keskiötä tiputtaa.

----------


## PK1

Juu, 29:t on kiekot. Hyvin mahtuu 3" renkaat eteen ja taakse, ainakin taakse mahtuisi isompikin, etupäätä en ole sillä silmällä katsellut.

----------


## Ideatti

Miten paljon on tilaa nuiden 3" renkaiden kanssa kun bluto on keulilla? Kun olen ollut siinä uskossa ettei ne mahdu kun ovat korkeudeltaan korkeammat entä 27.5" barbegazit joita kokeilin ja ne ei ainakaan mahtuneet olemaan mukavasti siellä. Muistaakseni barbegazeissa oli korkeus 770mm ja eikö 29"x3" ollut 780mm?

----------


## ealex

Suurin 29x3”, eli Knard, on n. 77cm. Kaikki muut ovat pienempiä. Tarkka mitta riippuu paineesta.

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-pl...to-991161.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/blu...cs-908064.html

----------


## zeppo

PK1, mitäs nuo valmiit vanteet napoineen pinnauksineen tuli maksamaan? Itse tässä katsonut tuota Icanin valmista settiä, veroineen tuo tulee maksamaan palttiarallaa 800 euroa. En ole kuin suunnitellut 29+ rengastusta mutta näyttää oma kiinnostus olemaan kasvamaan päin. Mitään hipo palikoita en tarvitse, ihan perusnavat riittäisi mulle vaikka tuo Farleyn vapaaratas sillointällöin rusahteleekin - enempi ahistaa voimansiirrossa ketjut ja rattaat. Budjettiversiolla ajattelin itse edetä jos ylipäätään etenen yhtään mihinkään.

----------


## Tctic

Farley 5:ssa ei taida varsinaisesti olla mitään hirveän heikkoja lenkkejä Bontragerin vähemmän kestävien napojen lisäksi? Ja etunapa on tuo 135mm qr joka ei käy suoraan blutoon, tosin se on myös tuossa koossa halpa vaihtaa parempaan. 

White 2 pro:ta testasin pari vuotta sitten ja se ei istunut minulle. Mietin, että onko tuo Farley jäykkänä yhtään sen kummempi.

----------


## PK1

^^Halvemmaksi Icanit tulee, mun kiekot maksoi muistaakseni hilut päälle tonnin.

----------


## Volvospede

> White 2 pro:ta testasin pari vuotta sitten ja se ei istunut minulle. Mietin, että onko tuo Farley jäykkänä yhtään sen kummempi.



Mielestäni on. Kannattaa koeajaa.

----------


## Tctic

Ei voi olla näin vaikeaa pyörämallin päättäminen: 
1. -16 Farley 5 on 1370€: alurunko, 10x, avid db1:t, 26x4,7" 80mm Mulefuteilla ja alukeula
2. -17 Farley 7 on 2099€: alurunko, 11x, sram level:t, 26x4,6" 80mm Mulefuteilla ja hiilarikeula (eli erona Farley 5:een hiilarikeula, vähän paremmat jarrut ja 11x voimansiirto)
3. -16 Farley 9.6 on 2149€: hiilarirunko, 11x, avid db3:t, 27,5x4" 80mm Jackalopeilla ja hiilarikeula (erona Farley 7:een hiilarirunko, ehkä vähän huonommat jarrut, Jackalope kiekot ja 27,5x4" renkaat).
4. -17 Farley EX 8 on 3500€: alutäpäri, 11x, sram level:t, 27,5x3,8" 80 Mulefuteilla.

Avidin jarrut eivät vakuuta, mutta niiden päivittäminen ei kummoinen operaatio ole. Kait tuo -16 Farley 9.6 syö 4,5":n 27,5 renkaat kuten tämän vuoden mallikin? EX 8 vaatisi nykyisen -15 Spessu Camber Evon hävittämistä, muuten ei budjetti kestä.

----------


## Blackborow

> Kait tuo -16 Farley 9.6 syö 4,5":n 27,5 renkaat kuten tämän vuoden mallikin?



Syö. Tuo olisi oma valintani noista vaihtoehdoista.

----------


## mth

Ei nyt läskipyöriä, mutta plussa-kokoja (29"/3") kumminkin on kampanjassa ainakin Nummenpyörällä ja Sportaxilla.

----------


## Blackborow

Suvalassa viime kauden Stache hyvässä tarjouksessa. https://www.facebook.com/10393542964...type=3&theater

Olisin hakenut yhden pois jos olisi riittävän isoja kokoja ollut.

----------


## Antza44

^^Onkin muuten hyvässä alessa -17 Stachet ja Nummella jokunen -16 mallikin. Tosin varmaan osa tilauskamaa.
^1899€ -17 7

----------


## Blackborow

> ^1899€ -17 7



Mikä tuossa on -16 malliin nähden niin paljon parempaa että kannattaa maksaa?

----------


## Antza44

> Mikä tuossa on -16 malliin nähden niin paljon parempaa että kannattaa maksaa?



No ei juuri mitään muuta, kuin että saa sopivan koon. 120mm keula.

----------


## Blackborow

> No ei juuri mitään muuta, kuin että saa sopivan koon. 120mm keula.



Joo en mä lähde Turusta asti hakemaan pyörää. Liekköhän tuolla keulalla vaikutusta yhtään mihinkään.

----------


## Antza44

> Joo en mä lähde Turusta asti hakemaan pyörää. Liekköhän tuolla keulalla vaikutusta yhtään mihinkään.



No ei se sentti mailmaa toiseksi muuta. Nummella -16 7 1599€ tosin kokoja myös vain 18.5" asti https://www.nummenpyora.fi/tuotteet/...stache-7-2016/
Mailmalla näitä oli jo tähän hintaan 2kk sitten, kun itselle moista etsin. Tuollainen olisi varmasti itselläkin alla, jos olis 19.5" ollut tarjolla. No sittenhän mopo karkasi, mutta ei vielä ainakaan kaduta.

Mikä lie tämä kamppis -17 malleista Tampereella ja Turussa Trekin sivuilla ei ainakaan mainintaa. Onneksi sain oman 9.8 1.5kk sitten Keravalta jo aikalailla samalla rahalla, joku erä oli sielläkin 19.5" rungolla.

----------


## Blackborow

https://www.fatbike24.de/products/SA...Bike-2016.html 

Tossa ois halpa -16 malli ja tiettävästi toimittavat ylivuotisia myös Suomeen.

Siis alle kahdella tonnilla 9.8? Varsin hyvä diili.

----------


## Antza44

> Siis alle kahdella tonnilla 9.8? Varsin hyvä diili.



Niin tietysti...En kai mä, niin oikeasti kirjoittanut :Nolous: .

----------


## mth

> Mikä lie tämä kamppis -17 malleista Tampereella ja Turussa Trekin sivuilla ei ainakaan mainintaa. Onneksi sain oman 9.8 1.5kk sitten Keravalta jo aikalailla samalla rahalla, joku erä oli sielläkin 19.5" rungolla.



Sportaxilla on 8.2.2017 infoa.
Nummen jopolla on tällainen ilmoitus.

----------


## Antza44

^Nuo minäkin bongasin ja noista vois päätellä, että Trek on antanut kamppiksen, mutta siitä ai ainakaan ole infoa.

----------


## Tctic

Monellako teistä on hajonnut tuo -16 9.6 runko? Jos oikein laskin, niin kolme (keeNi, juho_u, oivu) on saanut uuden rungon takuuseen. Mietin 9.6:n tilaamista Saksasta ja sitä, että toimiiko takuu normaalisti jos fillarin tilaa sieltä.

----------


## Jha

Mulla on kans vaihdettu 9.6 -16 mallin runko. Kuulemma alkupään -16 mallien tietyssä erässä ollut tämä ongelma.

----------


## oivu

> Mulla on kans vaihdettu 9.6 -16 mallin runko. Kuulemma alkupään -16 mallien tietyssä erässä ollut tämä ongelma.



yksi 9.8 runko on vaihdettu kanssa samasta syystä.

----------


## Tctic

Eli suomeksi sanottuna: älä osta -16 mallin 9.6:sta tai 9:8:ia muualta kuin paikallisesta kivijalasta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jakke81

Ja 2017 oranssia 9.6  mallia näkyy ainakin yks porsineen.  Fillaritorin vaihdetaan palstalla pyörästä vaihto ilmoitus.

----------


## mk

> Eli suomeksi sanottuna: älä osta -16 mallin 9.6:sta tai 9:8:ia muualta kuin paikallisesta kivijalasta.



Tätä ohjetta noudatin ja ostin TREK 9.6 (2016):n.  Pyörää ajoittain tarkkaillut, mutta eipä ainakaan vielä ole näkynyt oireita  :Kieli pitkällä:  Katsotaan miten kestää tulevan kesän paukuttelua, kun pääsee pikkasen reilummasti ajamaan metsäpolkua http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/i...s/rolleyes.png

----------


## zeppo

Omituinen juttu tuo hiilari-Farley pyörien runkojen poksuminen. Takuuhan noissa toimii kuin kello joten jos itselle ostaa pitkäaikaiseksi pyöräksi niin eipä tuossa huolta ole sitten minkäänlaista. Äkkiseltään vaikuttaa että noissa on joku suunnitteluongelma tai sitten valmistuksessa menee helposti jotain pieleen. Käytettynä en kyllä uskaltaisi ostaa kun muistelen että tuo elinikäinen takuu pätee vain alkuperäiselle omistajalle - ainakin varmistaisin tämän huolella ennen käytetyn ostamista..

----------


## Pipo

> Eli suomeksi sanottuna: älä osta -16 mallin 9.6:sta tai 9:8:ia muualta kuin paikallisesta kivijalasta.



Em ymmärrä miksei takuu toimisi samalla lailla ulkomailta ostetuissa pyörissä..?
Valokuva myyjälle ja uusi runko tilalle.

----------


## pystykorva99

No jos tuotteen kantava osa hajoaa niin kyseessä on huono suunnittelu. Jos hajoaa niin usein, että voidaan sanoa tavanomaiseksi "kellä kaikilla hajonnut", niin kyseessä on huono tuotanto ja huono laatu. Ei kannata nyt kuluttajan kumarrella kuvia (=merkkiä tms) vaan ostaa sellaista joka kestää. Kyllä sellaisen laitteen, jossa on vähän osia ja jonka rasitukset ovat pieniä, pitää kestää, ainakin enemmän kuin viikkoja. Esimerkiksi fillareiden laakerit ovat ihan surkeita, polkupyörän massoihin ja voimiin ympätty hyvä tai edes keskikertainen laakeri kestää kymmeniä tuhansia kilometrejä.

----------


## Volvospede

> Em ymmärrä miksei takuu toimisi samalla lailla ulkomailta ostetuissa pyörissä..?
> Valokuva myyjälle ja uusi runko tilalle.



Jos ei osaa ite vaihtaa runkoa, joutuu maksamaan siitä jollekin putiikille. Kivijalkaliike saattaa tehdä sen ilmaiseksi.
Ja jos hajonnut runko pitää lähettää sinne ulkomaille, voi homma olla hieman työläämpää ja hitaampaa kuin hyvin toimivan kivijalkaliikkeen kanssa. 
Joskus kivijalasta saa jopa lainapyörän alle sen remontin ajaksi. 

Takuu toiminee siis ulkomailtakin, mutta kotimaassa saattaa toimia paremmin. Saattaa olla toimimattakin, riippuen liikkeestä.

----------


## Jeltsar

^^vielä on omasta runko kestänyt ja koska on takuu ja ns.kivijalasta ostettu, en koe ongelmaksi.

Tähän kohtaan olisi hyvä saada virallinen myydyt/hajonneet kpl vertailu. Internetsin keskustelupalstat kun antavat helposti väärän kuvan. Lisäksi oma epäilys on, että satulaputken korkeudella on merkitystä. Jos siis tarttee hilata satula kovin ylös ja elopainoa +0.1 tonnia, voipi olla parempi suunnata katseet eritavalla suunniteltuun läskiin. Tämä oma näkemykseni.

----------


## 69Hz

Hieman vaikea lähteä osoittamaan mitään trendiä hajonneista pelkkien hajonneiden määrää tuijottamalla. Pitäisi saada koko statistiikka. Viisi rikkoutunutta 20000 rungosta on vähemmän kuin vaikkapa kolme runkoa 3000:sta...


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## juho_u

Minulla ei oo mitään väliä, vaikka runko hajoaisi joka vuosi, mutta tuo on alyttömän hyvä ajaa ja runko joustaa oikeesti ja riittävästi.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Minulla ei oo mitään väliä, vaikka runko hajoaisi joka vuosi, mutta tuo on alyttömän hyvä ajaa ja runko joustaa oikeesti ja riittävästi.



Samaa mieltä. Äärimmäisen nopea pyörä tämä kuitu farley on ja hyvä ajaa. Tähän päälle erittäin hyvä takuu niin aikalailla se ja sama jos hajoaa. 

Vielä se kuten jo mainittiin että tuskin tämä nyt kriisi tilanne trekillä on. Hajonneita löytyy netistä mutta imo ei missään nimessä merkittävästi. 
Ja ihan varmasti tolpan korkeudella on väliä. Olkoot tolpassa vielä varaa nostaa tai ei.

----------


## bouncer

Itellä on tolppa melkein tapissa F9.6:ssa ja painoa on reilusti yli 100kg. Niin en pelkää hajoaminen. Hajoa, jos hajoa. Takuuseen uusi runko ja matka jatkuu  :Hymy:  kyllä lihavat saa kans ajella pyörällä.

----------


## Antza44

Hajoaminen ei haittaa, jos takuu pelaa, kunhan ei satu kesken jonkun reisun. Siinä on äkkiä loma pilalla. Tai kuljettaja ei saa osumaa, rikkoutumisen takia.

----------


## Pipo

> Minulla ei oo mitään väliä, vaikka runko hajoaisi joka vuosi, mutta tuo on alyttömän hyvä ajaa ja runko joustaa oikeesti ja riittävästi.



Puhun nyt ihan yleisellä tasolla liittymättä Trekkiin tai mihinkään muuhunkaan merkkiin erityisesti mutta kiinnostaisi että onkohan tuosta rungon joustamisesta olemassa mitään faktaa verrattuna alumiinipyöriin ? Esim. jotain erittän nopealla kameralla kuvattua videota ?

Viime kesänä ajelin peräkkäin alumiini ja hiilikuitu Superfly:llä ja en kyllä rehellisesti sanoen huomannut rungon joustossa mitään eroa.
Kiekot ja renkaatkin olivat samat ja ilmanpaineet asetettu niin samoihin lukemiin kuin mahdollista. Farleyllä eron havaitseminen lienee vieläkin vaikeampaa.

Mitä luultavimmin samasta asiasta on jossain ketjussa aiemmin keskusteltukin...   :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

^Mulla on kuitunen Canyon Dude 4.8" kumeilla ja Trekin uusi kuitu Stache 29+. Sanoisin noin perstuntumalla, että Stachen runko on joustavampi vakka siinä hissi tolppa ja Dudessa Syntacen kuitu tolppa. Vanha alu Mukluk oli kovempi, kuin Dude.
Aikoinaan kaverilla oli 29 Syperfly jäykkäperä ja mulla erimerkkinen alumiininen niillä oli selkeä ero myös rungon joustossa.

----------


## Väsä

Vaihdoin farley 9.6:n farley 7:aan. Renkaat, vanteet, satula ja ohjaamo siirtyi mukana ja suurin ero jonka ajaessa on huomannut on ollut rungon väri.

----------


## Jii-Pee

Trek Farley 9.6 2017 hommattu. Hyvältä ajopeliltä tuntuu ekan lenkin jälkeen. Tosin en huomannut tämänkään pyörän kulkevan itsestään eli kunnon suhteen (huono) ihan sama millä ajaa. Tubeless säätö sitten myöhemmin kehiin. Nyt naatitaan.

----------


## Janos86

Eilen tuli käytyä ekaa kertaa Farleyn kanssa oikeen kunnon lumihangessa möyrimässä. Molemmat jarrut jäätyivät/pakkaantui täyteen lumesta, alkoi toimimaan kuitenkin hetken kikkailun jälkeen  :Leveä hymy: 
Ja omat reidet sen verran heikot että kaipasin lyhyempää välitystä, onkos kukaan takapakkaa vaihtanut vai saako siihen edes lyhyempää välitystä. Omat ajot painottuu 90% metsään joten mitään kovia vauhteja ei ole tarvetta oikeen ikinä saada. Ja metsäkin on kallioista ja mäkistä joten aika pienillä vaihteilla tulee pääasiassa ajettua

----------


## Volvospede

> Eilen tuli käytyä ekaa kertaa Farleyn kanssa oikeen kunnon lumihangessa möyrimässä. 
> Ja omat reidet sen verran heikot että kaipasin lyhyempää välitystä, onkos kukaan takapakkaa vaihtanut vai saako siihen edes lyhyempää välitystä.



Saa toki, vakiovälitykset on aika huippunopeuspainotteiset. Mikä malli sulla on ni helpompi suositella muutoksia.

----------


## Ettan

Onko kukaan Suomessa yrittänyt sovittaa 5.05" renkaita Farley 7:aan? Sormi tilausnappulalla paikallisesta kivijalasta 17,5" rungolla, niin olis kiva tietää mahtuuko tohon noi jättirenkaat vai joutuuko "tyytymään" 4.8" renkaisiin....  :Vink:

----------


## Volvospede

> Onko kukaan Suomessa yrittänyt sovittaa 5.05" renkaita Farley 7:aan? Sormi tilausnappulalla paikallisesta kivijalasta 17,5" rungolla, niin olis kiva tietää mahtuuko tohon noi jättirenkaat vai joutuuko "tyytymään" 4.8" renkaisiin....



Mä sovitin 19,5 farley 5 runkoon ja etuvaihtajaanhan se otti ekana, sen kun ottais pois niin pitäis mahtuu pyörii mutta tilaa ei jää renkaan vipottamiselle ja rungon joustolle yhtään. Renkaan sivunappulat leikkaamalla tilaa tulis hieman enemmän, mutta riittääkö se, ei selviä kuin kokeilemalla. Löytyyhän niitä pyöriä johon noi mahtuu ns heittämällä.

----------


## Ettan

Juu löytyy, mut ton sais vaan niin edullisesti verrattuna niihin. Ja melkein menee rakentamisex silloin ja hinta senkun nousee. Sinänsä sitten saa valita itse osat, mutta kun tossa F7 on suht ne mitkä laittaisinkin. Pole on toinen vaihtoehto, nyt kun sitäkin saa mustana.  :Vink:

----------


## Volvospede

> Juu löytyy, mut ton sais vaan niin edullisesti verrattuna niihin. Ja melkein menee rakentamisex silloin ja hinta senkun nousee. Sinänsä sitten saa valita itse osat, mutta kun tossa F7 on suht ne mitkä laittaisinkin. Pole on toinen vaihtoehto, nyt kun sitäkin saa mustana.



Ootko koeajanu molempia? mielestäni aika erilaiset pyörät, vaikka laittaa samanlaiset renkaat ja vaikka olis samanvärisiä..! :-)

----------


## Ettan

En ole itseasiassa ajanut kumpaakaan. On mulla ollut vasta 7 läskiä, että jotain tietoa on mitä olen hakemassa. Sulla kun on näemmä juurikin molemmat, niin kumpaa suosittelet rauhalliseen maisema-ajoon, ja noin yleislenkkipyöräksi?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Eilen tuli käytyä ekaa kertaa Farleyn kanssa oikeen kunnon lumihangessa möyrimässä. Molemmat jarrut jäätyivät/pakkaantui täyteen lumesta, alkoi toimimaan kuitenkin hetken kikkailun jälkeen 
> Ja omat reidet sen verran heikot että kaipasin lyhyempää välitystä, onkos kukaan takapakkaa vaihtanut vai saako siihen edes lyhyempää välitystä. Omat ajot painottuu 90% metsään joten mitään kovia vauhteja ei ole tarvetta oikeen ikinä saada. Ja metsäkin on kallioista ja mäkistä joten aika pienillä vaihteilla tulee pääasiassa ajettua



Kannattaa ehkä kuitenkin se/ne eturatas(at) vaihtaa, ennemmin kuin pakka.

----------


## Yarzan

> Onko kukaan Suomessa yrittänyt sovittaa 5.05" renkaita Farley 7:aan? Sormi tilausnappulalla paikallisesta kivijalasta 17,5" rungolla, niin olis kiva tietää mahtuuko tohon noi jättirenkaat vai joutuuko "tyytymään" 4.8" renkaisiin....





Kyllähän ne sinne mahtui, muttei liiemmin tilaa jäänyt.

----------


## Ettan

Eikö toi oo Farley 5? Mikä koko?

----------


## Volvospede

Näyttäis olevan XL eli 21,5" vissiin. Tosta takahaarukan ja yläputken liitoksesta päätellen.

Jaa kumpaako suosittelis. No trekkiä tietysti, semmonen on mulla nimittäin myytävänä! :-)

----------


## Ettan

Kumpi AbsoluteBlackin ovaali eturatas käy Farley 7 kampiin? Normi vai boost? F7 on RF Aeffect kammet.
Ja oon polkenut normaalisti 30T eturattaalla, niin kannattaako ottaa 28T ovaali vai 30T ovaali?
En ole ennen käyttänyt ovaaleja, mutta kun kaikki tuntuu suosivan niitä, niin....

----------


## Volvospede

En tiiä kumpi ratas sopii, mutta hammasmäärältään ottaisin ton pienenmmän, koska meinasit noita isoja renkaita laittaa. Itellä pyöree 24t tossa polessa ja huippunopeus ei jää välityksestä kiinni 2xl kumeilla, ainakaan talvella. On sitä "lastenpyörän" eturatasta moni nauranu, mutta ei sillä kukaan oo polkenu kierroksia tappiin tasamaalla. Ja ryömintävaihteesta on kuitenkin ollu iloa. Ja sit keskimääriin saa metsässä ajaa melko suoralla ketjulinjalla.

----------


## Yarzan

> Eikö toi oo Farley 5? Mikä koko?



On vitonen, johon vaihdettu Haru Pro keula. Eikös se 7 ole kutakuinkin sama mitoiltaan. Ja koko on 21,5. Normaali rengastus on itellä 27.5x4.5.

----------


## Arttuwer

Minkä kokoinen satulaputkenkiristin uudessa alumiini farleyssä on? Stailausta varten pitäis tilata osia.  :Hymy:

----------


## Janos86

> Saa toki, vakiovälitykset on aika huippunopeuspainotteiset. Mikä malli sulla on ni helpompi suositella muutoksia.



Pyöränä siis 2017 9.6 Farley ja eteen olen vaihtanut ovaalin 26 piikkisen. 
Ja silti omasta mielestä välitykset saisi edelleen olla lyhyempiä ja saisi ketjulinjaakin enemmän suoraan metsässä ajaessa

----------


## Volvospede

> Pyöränä siis 2017 9.6 Farley ja eteen olen vaihtanut ovaalin 26 piikkisen. 
> Ja silti omasta mielestä välitykset saisi edelleen olla lyhyempiä ja saisi ketjulinjaakin enemmän suoraan metsässä ajaessa



Ovaalia ei taida olla pienempänä, pyöree löytyis 24t. Takapakkoja on isompiakin, mutta erot on jo aika margnaalisia muilla kuin kahella isoimmalla rattaalla. Takarenkaan halkaisia on vaan niin iso että saa melko älyttömän kuuloisia rattaita laitella että saa kevyen ykkösen. Ite ajelin tänäänkin useemman kerran 24-42 vaihteella, eikä ollu yhtään liian tiuha.

----------


## t3mppu

> Kumpi AbsoluteBlackin ovaali eturatas käy Farley 7 kampiin? Normi vai boost? F7 on RF Aeffect kammet.
> Ja oon polkenut normaalisti 30T eturattaalla, niin kannattaako ottaa 28T ovaali vai 30T ovaali?
> En ole ennen käyttänyt ovaaleja, mutta kun kaikki tuntuu suosivan niitä, niin....



Ainakin 9.6 farleyhin menee AB:n boosti-ovaali ja vielä väärinpäin asennettuna (offset ulospäin, kampea kohti).
Veikkaisin, että Farley 7:ssa sama homma.

Aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa enempikin juttua aiheesta.

Edit. aikaisempaa keskustelua: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...24#post2608924

----------


## mk

> Ainakin 9.6 farleyhin menee AB:n boosti-ovaali ja vielä väärinpäin asennettuna (offset ulospäin, kampea kohti).Veikkaisin, että Farley 7:ssa sama homma.Aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa enempikin juttua aiheesta.



 Farley 9.6 (2016) ja harkinnassa tuollainen ovaali.. Millaset kokemukset on olleet? Vakiona on 28t ,mutta 30t ois itselle ehkä parempi. Tuntuu että välitykset on näille korkeuseroille turhan lyhyet  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Janos86

> Ovaalia ei taida olla pienempänä, pyöree löytyis 24t. Takapakkoja on isompiakin, mutta erot on jo aika margnaalisia muilla kuin kahella isoimmalla rattaalla. Takarenkaan halkaisia on vaan niin iso että saa melko älyttömän kuuloisia rattaita laitella että saa kevyen ykkösen. Ite ajelin tänäänkin useemman kerran 24-42 vaihteella, eikä ollu yhtään liian tiuha.



Joo ovaalia ei löydy pienempää ja mielellään sen ovaalin pitäisin kyllä. 
Eli eipä tässä auta muu kuin vain ajella noilla välityksillä, noita pakkoja katselin niin eipä paljoa 42 isompaa ratasta löydy. Jossain taisi olla 50 mutta aika marginaalisia alkaa erot olemaan

----------


## Blackborow

Muovi kiinnostaa runkomateriaalina. Pitäisikö 187 senttisen ostaa sittenkin 21,5" Farley ja ajaa lyhkäsellä stemmillä?

----------


## Ski

> Muovi kiinnostaa runkomateriaalina. Pitäisikö 187 senttisen ostaa sittenkin 21,5" Farley ja ajaa lyhkäsellä stemmillä?



Juu sää taidat olla mua pitempi ja pitemmät jalat. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Volvospede

> Muovi kiinnostaa runkomateriaalina. Pitäisikö 187 senttisen ostaa sittenkin 21,5" Farley ja ajaa lyhkäsellä stemmillä?



Kyllä. Uskon että tulee parempi ajaa kuin 19,5 vakiostemmillä. Ja boonuksena inhimillisemmän näköinen tolpan ulkonema.

----------


## Grandi66

Jännä sinänsä itse ajan 19,5 vaikka pituutta on 188 ja inseam on 92, lyhyet kädet.

yrittäjä itse
fillari10.blogspot.fi

----------


## Kassari

Mulla kokona 19,5 ja 35mm stemmi. Omat mitat 182/87.

----------


## Blackborow

> Kyllä. Uskon että tulee parempi ajaa kuin 19,5 vakiostemmillä. Ja boonuksena inhimillisemmän näköinen tolpan ulkonema.



Mikä noissa on vakiostemmin pituus? 80mm? 

Kokemus sanoo kokeilematta, että paras runkokoko ois tämmöselle välimallin jätkälle noiden kahden välistä, mutta minkäs teet kun ei ole tuuman välein kokoja.

Eipä noita muovipyöriä liiaksi ole tossa 2-3k hintaluokassa tarjollakaan. Dude tietenkin, mutta Trekki napostelis jotenkin enemmän.

----------


## Volvospede

> Mikä noissa on vakiostemmin pituus? 80mm?



Farley 5 19,5 oli 90mm ja kaverin 17,5 kokosessa oli muistaakseni 80mm. Muista en tiedä.

----------


## NoordMan

F 7 21,5" vakiostemmi oli 90 mm. Mulla pituutta 188, inseam 90 ja kädet polviin asti. Oon hieronut ohjaamoa sen verran että stemmejä alkaa olla 10 mm välein. Päädyin 60 mm ja satulatolppaan nolla offsetilla. Nyt on hyvä, enää en vaihda. 

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Miksu99

9.6 farley 19.5" vakio stemmillä istuu hyvin ilman mitään muutoksia, pituutta 186....

----------


## mk

9.6 farley 2016 19.5" tuntuis kaipaavan sentin lyhempää stemmiä.. Omat mitat on 181cm / inseam 87cm ja pitkähköt kädet.. Vakiomittaisella tangolla menee polkuajelussa ajoittain kurkotteluks.. Pitää ehkä ottaa tangon leveydestä ensin ~3cm pois

Lähetetty minun I6 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

> 9.6 farley 2016 19.5" tuntuis kaipaavan sentin lyhempää stemmiä.. Omat mitat on 181cm / inseam 87cm ja pitkähköt kädet.. Vakiomittaisella tangolla menee polkuajelussa ajoittain kurkotteluks.. Pitää ehkä ottaa tangon leveydestä ensin ~3cm pois
> 
> Lähetetty minun I6 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ei tankoa kannata kaventaa, lyhyempää stemmiä kiinni. Paranee pyörän ajettavuus samalla. Oon sentin pidempi, niin 19,5 farley toimii 780mm tangolla ja 35mm stemmillä. Stemmin voisi vaihtaa ehkä 45mm.

----------


## PK1

185cm, Farley 9.8 19.5" 50mm stemmillä ja Farley Ex 19.5 70 mm stemmillä, molemmissa Answerin 20/20.

----------


## mk

> 185cm, Farley 9.8 19.5" 50mm stemmillä ja Farley Ex 19.5 70 mm stemmillä, molemmissa Answerin 20/20.



Hyvä tietää, tilaus lähti 60mm stemmistä.. Vois olla sopiva. Katsotaan kauanko posti kuljettaa, että pääsee testaamaan

----------


## Miksu99

Onko kenenkään silmään sattunut löytyisikö Answer 20/20 tankoa, näyttää olevan loppu vähän joka paikassa ...

----------


## 69Hz

Mä oon 181cm ja 19,5"/50mm/760mm. Ensin oli 35mm stemmi mutta tuntui ainakin tuolla tangon leveydellä plevan hätäinen...


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## Ski

> Onko kenenkään silmään sattunut löytyisikö Answer 20/20 tankoa, näyttää olevan loppu vähän joka paikassa ...



Kysyitkö Pyörä-Suvalan hyllystä Oulusta ?

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PK1

^Tai Lundbergilta Keravalta, ainakin viimeksi käydessä niitä oli hyllyssä.

----------


## Miksu99

Kysästään, kiitos !

----------


## bouncer

Itse pidensin stemmiä. Oon 197cm 21,5"/100mm/720mm. Ajoasento muuttui heti paremmaksi entäs vakio stemmillä.

----------


## Jeltsar

F9.6, hissitolpan asennus: onko vinkkejä miten saa ujutettua kaapelin rungon sisään ja pystytolpasta ulos? Tyssäsi asennus heti ens alkuun...

----------


## valtsuh

^Itse onnistuin kyseisessä hommassa nappaamalla yhden ylimääräisen vaihdevaijerin, taittamalla sen keskeltä lenkiksi, työntämällä tämän satulaputkesta sisään. Sit taskulamppu suussa rauhallisen hermostunutta tökkimistä vaijerilla, heti kun saat vaijerin pään tuohon silmukkaan niin varovasti vedellä se ylös. Satulaputkessa olevat pullotelineen pultit voivat hommassa olla vähän tiellä. Yleensä näissä joutaa aina käyttämään keskiön irti tätä hommaa varten, mutta pienellä kikkailulla sen voi välttää Farleyssä. Alumiinirunkosessa sisäänvetokohta kun on satulaputken toisella puolella, on siihen stealth-vetoisen dropperitolopan asennus kuin lastenleikkiä.

----------


## Jeltsar

Kiitos vinkistä! Yritämmä näillä keinoin. Keskiön purkua tuumailin  itsekin mutta siihen en kyllä lähde.

----------


## Polun tukko

Kalastus siimaa ja imuri. Siimaa putkeen ja imurilla imee siiman ulos toisesta päästä. Sitten siima kiinni letkuun/kuoreen ja vetää sen läpi. 

Piis öf keik. Monesti ja moneen pyörään noin laittanu.

----------


## Mcross

> Minkä kokoinen satulaputkenkiristin uudessa alumiini farleyssä on? Stailausta varten pitäis tilata osia.



2017 Farley 7 on 36,4 mm

----------


## Jeltsar

^^okei, kerta se on ensimmäinenkin. Josko se näillä ohjeilla. Asennusoluita ainakin varattava enempi, ettei hermo mene  :Hymy:

----------


## Ettan

Farley 7 saapui eilen kotiin. Tänään säädöt kohdilleen ja 1h45min neitsytlenkki. Aivan loistava! Vielä kun stripperit saapuu niin tubelessit valmiix ja AVOT!!! On muuten loistavat renkaat nuo Barbit. Pitoa riitti vaikka muille jakaa.
Kesäksi meinasin Bud eteen ja Barbi taakse....

----------


## jtornwal

> Farley 7 saapui eilen kotiin. Tänään säädöt kohdilleen ja 1h45min neitsytlenkki. Aivan loistava! Vielä kun stripperit saapuu niin tubelessit valmiix ja AVOT!!! On muuten loistavat renkaat nuo Barbit. Pitoa riitti vaikka muille jakaa.
> Kesäksi meinasin Bud eteen ja Barbi taakse....



Stripperit, tarkoittanee sitä värillistä nauhaa joka sitten näkyy vanteitten reikien läpi, mistä tilasit ? Mulla sama proggis edessä. Ja onko järjestys stripperi , gorilla teippi ja sitten tubeless



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jtornwal

> ^^okei, kerta se on ensimmäinenkin. Josko se näillä ohjeilla. Asennusoluita ainakin varattava enempi, ettei hermo mene



Mulla sama ohjelma edessä. Näin jostain videon missä ensin pujotettiin jarruletku sisään ja jonka päähän sitten ruuvattiin pieni liitoskappale kiinni. Samaan liitoskappaleeseen sitten reverbin letku kiinni. Idea olisi että ei tartte ilmata. Saapi nähdä miten käy, saako asennusoluita ottaa jo Su aamupäivällä ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lauttis

> Stripperit, tarkoittanee sitä värillistä nauhaa joka sitten näkyy vanteitten reikien läpi, mistä tilasit ? Mulla sama proggis edessä. Ja onko järjestys stripperi , gorilla teippi ja sitten tubeless
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tässä taidetaan tarkoittaa Fatty strippereitä. Lateksinauha, millä saa tehtyä tubeless asennuksen.

----------


## 69Hz

> Mulla sama ohjelma edessä. Näin jostain videon missä ensin pujotettiin jarruletku sisään ja jonka päähän sitten ruuvattiin pieni liitoskappale kiinni. Samaan liitoskappaleeseen sitten reverbin letku kiinni. Idea olisi että ei tartte ilmata. Saapi nähdä miten käy, saako asennusoluita ottaa jo Su aamupäivällä ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mulla meni RaceFacen dropperi suht kivuttomasti, kun käänsin vaijerikuorta hieman j-muotoon. Seatstayn kohdallakin tökki hieman, taisi olla istuinputken kuidutus hieman röpelöä sisältä. 


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## Jeltsar

^Sain kuin sainkin kaapelin ylös satulaputkea. Tuli useampaakin kikkaa kokeiltua mutta lopulta kaapeli nousi kun mikä lie kuparilangasta taittelin koukun ja sillä ohjasin.

Kyseessä 9point8 tolppa. Loppuasennuksesta sen verran, että vaijerin pituus oli lopulta milleistä kiinni, että sai toimimaan. Käytöstä taas sen verta, että on jo tullut tarpeeseen  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeltsar

Ehti kuin ehtikin vielä "tälle kaudelle" - kausihan jatkuu ympäri vuoden  :Hymy:  - 27,5" gnarwahlit nastoitettuna. Oikeastaan just sopivasti noille jäätikköpolkukeleille. Hyvät muuten ovat,  pitoa löytyy. Kuviokin talveen sopivampi eli harvempi.

Voep olla, että 27,5" barbet joutaa kiertoon kun ajattelin kesän hodageilla mennä bluto kaverina ja talveksi sitten taas nämä gnarwahlit.

Olikos täällä vielä manitoun mastodonista puhetta:
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/man...1039416-2.html

----------


## oivu

Ite vaihdoin gnarwhallit pois kun rupesi kivikossa repeytymään nappulat irti. Nastoja ei oo yli 1000km ajon aikana lähtenyt yhtään.
Gnarwhal vierintävastus on kanssa aika moinen verrattuna barbegazeihin. 





Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

Ahaa. No katsotaan miten nappulat kestää. Täällä päin kuitenkin vielä lunta, niin kivikossa ei ole tarkoitus ajaakaan.

----------


## Jeltsar

Niin ja ite en vielä ainakaan lumella huomannut sen suurempaa vierintävastusta. Vähän ehkä, muttei dramaattisesti. Voi tietty olla paikottaiset nopeat jäätiköt hämää vastuksen arviointia...

----------


## oivu

Tollai on 4 nappulaa irti.



Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

No hyvä pitää mielessä. Vaan minkäs teet, irtoaa jos irtoaa. Ellei sitten ole jotain kakkoslaatua?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Vähän näyttäisi siltä että hiukan heikkoa laadultaan on Gnarwhalliin käytetty kumi.  Svalpen ISP:eistä ei ole yhtään nappulaa revennyt ja 45Nrth:n pari vuotta vanhasta ja monissa kivikoissa ruhjotusta Nicotinesta  on kaksi nappulaa rikki.

----------


## Antza44

Onko muilla kuitu Stachen/Farleyn omistajilla ollut ongelmia ohjainlaakerin natinan kanssa? Omassa vähän ajetussa 9.8 Stachessa on siis tuo FSA IS ahead tyylin ohjainlaakeri eli ns. konelaakerit suoraa kuiturungon pesissä. Natina on selkeästi paikallistettu ohjainlaakeriin. Kiristys max momenttiin vähentää sitä, mutta ei poista. Vitsikkäämpi kysymys onkin onko vika laakerissa vai huonosti muotoillussa rungon kuitu pessässä. Jenkki foorumilla oli joku kohtalotoverikin.

Takuu soitto lähtee kohta, mutta olisi kiva kuulla onko jollain jo ongelma ratkaistu?

----------


## ealex

Kuitu Stachesta ei mitään tietoa, mutta alumiinisessa on erikoinen ylempi laakeri. Niitä on kahta kokoa, eroa muistaakseni jotain millimetrin kymmenes-osia ja jotkut valmistajat väittävät, että sama laakeri kävisi kumpaan vaan. Vaan vääränkokoisella natisee, oikeankokoisella ei…

Edit: IS41 ja IS42, toisen reikä on max. 41,2mm, toisen min. 41,95mm: https://www.canecreek.com/resources/...tion-guide.pdf Eli alu-Stachessa Trek käyttää Italialaista standardia, IS42...

----------


## Antza44

> Kuitu Stachesta ei mitään tietoa, mutta alumiinisessa on erikoinen ylempi laakeri. Niitä on kahta kokoa, eroa muistaakseni jotain millimetrin kymmenes-osia ja jotkut valmistajat väittävät, että sama laakeri kävisi kumpaan vaan. Vaan vääränkokoisella natisee, oikeankokoisella ei…
> 
> Edit: IS41 ja IS42, toisen reikä on max. 41,2mm, toisen min. 41,95mm: https://www.canecreek.com/resources/...tion-guide.pdf Eli alu-Stachessa Trek käyttää Italialaista standardia, IS42...



Ylä

ala
ala.
No kaiketi Trekillä ovat oikean osannut laittaa :Vink: .

----------


## 69Hz

Onko kellään tietoa Farleyn vaihtajankorvakkeen hinnasta? Siinähän on ne säätöjudanssit eli liekö sama osa myös Stachessa.

----------


## Mini

^mä ostin varaosaksi, 20-30€ välissä oli hinta. Kivijalasta.

----------


## Antza44

> Valitettavasti kuvasta ei näy, onko ylälaakeri IS41 vai IS42. Enkä edes tiedä, onko kuitu-Trekissa IS42 yläpää (Kuten alu-Stachessa) vai onko tämä spekulointi täysin turhaa. 
> 
> Mutta monet valmistajat (miksi ei myös Trekki) ovat sitä mieltä, että IS41 laakeri toimii ”ihan hyvin” IS42 rungossa. Ja sehän toimii jotenkin, mutta ainakin Stachen alu-rungossa huomattavasti huonommin, kuin 0,8mm isompi IS42 laakeri (jää vähemmän kartio-pinta-alaa keskittämiseen). Tässä on vielä lisää tietoa laakereiden erosta, IS41 on ulkomitaltaan 41mm ja IS42 on 41,8mm: http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-...icle-section-5



Olemassa oleva ylä laakerihan selviää työntömitalla laakerissa ei sitä lue. Tarvinee mitata jossain vaiheessa. Se kumpi pesä runko on veistetty tietää vain Trek. Taidankin piruuttani laittaa Trekin Chattiin kyselyä. Sen verran kiinnitin huomiota, että ylä laakerin pesän sisähalkaisija on selkeästi isompi, kuin laakerin ulkohalkaisija. Tosin ei ole kokemusta, että kuuluuko tuo olla edes vai pelataanko vain kartiolla.

Netin mukaan MR040 laakeri on 41mm.

Outside Diameter: 41.0mmInside Diameter: 30.2mmHeight: 7.1mmInside Angle: 36°Outside Angle: 45°
http://www.windwave.co.uk/products/s...160-0030000000

----------


## ealex

^ Kerkesin jo poistaa tuon lainatun viestini, kun rupesin epäilemään miten päin tämä nyt sitten oli…  :Sarkastinen:  Pitää joskus mittailla, onko Trekin putki varmasti IS42 vai sittenkin löysähkö IS41…

----------


## Antza44

> ^ Kerkesin jo poistaa tuon lainatun viestini, kun rupesin epäilemään miten päin tämä nyt sitten oli…  Pitää joskus mittailla, onko Trekin putki varmasti IS42 vai sittenkin löysähkö IS41…



Cane Creekin laakerin etsintä taulukko ataa alu Stachelle 41 ylä laakerin.
https://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder

----------


## janne_p

F7:n renkaat pitäisi litkuttaa. Tarviiko vannenauhaa kaventaa ennen gorilla teipin laittoa? 
Oletteko laittaneet teippiä 1 vai 2 kierrosta?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ealex

> Cane Creekin laakerin etsintä taulukko ataa alu Stachelle 41 ylä laakerin.
> https://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder



Joo, muistin väärin, alu-Stachen headsetin yläpää on löysähkö IS41, eikä IS42. Olen aikoinaan ihmetellyt sitä löysyyttä, mutta en näköjään itsekään uskaltanut kokeilla IS42 laakeria, vaan sisältä löytyi edelleen IS41 laakeri. Kulumisen jälkiä on muuten tullut joka paikkaan, mihin ei saisi tulla, kuten esim. laakerin ulkopintaan, vaikka headset oli jopa ylikiristetty. Eli tätä tuskin saisi paremmaksi.

Ihmeellinen juttu tuo alu-Stachen erittäin löysät ohjainputki sekä satulaputki…

----------


## Antza44

> Joo, muistin väärin, alu-Stachen headsetin yläpää on löysähkö IS41, eikä IS42. Olen aikoinaan ihmetellyt sitä löysyyttä, mutta en näköjään itsekään uskaltanut kokeilla IS42 laakeria, vaan sisältä löytyi edelleen IS41 laakeri. Kulumisen jälkiä on muuten tullut joka paikkaan, mihin ei saisi tulla, kuten esim. laakerin ulkopintaan, vaikka headset oli jopa ylikiristetty. Eli tätä tuskin saisi paremmaksi.
> 
> Ihmeellinen juttu tuo alu-Stachen erittäin löysät ohjainputki sekä satulaputki…



Onko se laakeri suoraan runkoon tehdyssä pesässä alumiinisessakin?

----------


## H. Moilanen

> F7:n renkaat pitäisi litkuttaa. Tarviiko vannenauhaa kaventaa ennen gorilla teipin laittoa? 
> Oletteko laittaneet teippiä 1 vai 2 kierrosta?



Kehänä ilmeisesti MuleFut? Tässä ohje: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUjazEhVpfA

----------


## janne_p

Teipattu uudestaan. Eka pikku palat reunimmaisten reikien kohdalle teippiä ja sitten yksi kierros keskelle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ealex

> Onko se laakeri suoraan runkoon tehdyssä pesässä alumiinisessakin?



Joo, tuo Integrated headset (IS) tarkoittaa että laakeri on suoraan rungossa, ilman väliholkkia. Tai sitten se "väliholkki" on osana runkoa, (liimattu, hitsattu tms.) ei headsetia. Joka tapauksessa alu-stachessa laakeri on suoraan rungossa.

----------


## Antza44

> Joo, tuo Integrated headset (IS) tarkoittaa että laakeri on suoraan rungossa, ilman väliholkkia. Tai sitten se "väliholkki" on osana runkoa, (liimattu, hitsattu tms.) ei headsetia. Joka tapauksessa alu-stachessa laakeri on suoraan rungossa.



Näin oletinkin. Kuuluuko IS laakerin olla laakeripesään suht jeti ulkohalkaisijastaankin? Minulla tuo yläpää ei ainakaan ole. Haarukkaan en ottanut pois kokonaan, joten alapäätä en päässyt kokeilemaan. ZS laakerit mitä minulla on ullut on jetimpiä omaan pesäänsä ulkohalkaisijastaankin.

No ens viikolla näyttämään Stachea kauppiaalle.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Kuuluu. Muussa tapauksessa voi käydä niin, että laakeri pyörii pesäänsä vasten eikä kuulista. Pesässään pyörivä laakeri tuhoaa pesänsä. Sormin pitää saada asennettua, mutta välystä ei saa tuntua.

----------


## ealex

IS on väljä myös speksien mukaan, esim tässä tapauksessa max 41,2mm reikä 41mm laakerille. Trekilla se on erityisen väljä. On todella ikävää oikeiden EC ja ZS headsetien toleransseja, joissa laakerit menevät kuppeihin ilman mitään välyksiä…

----------


## Antza44

Eipä tuo yläpää ainakaan kovin tuikka ole.

----------


## Polun tukko

Eiks tosta nyt puutu se halki oleva kartio kiristin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zipo

Joo mutta eihän se kiristin muuta laakerin ulkomittaa tai rungon laakeripesän kokoa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Joo mutta eihän se kiristin muuta laakerin ulkomittaa tai rungon laakeripesän kokoa.



Kyllä.  Ja vaikka ei konetekniikan insinööri olekaan niin silmämääräisestikin katsellen voinee tosiaan sanoa sovitteiden olevan aika paljon pielessä.

Olen joskus jonkun verran ollut tekemisissä suunnilleen edellä kuvatun kokoisten laakerien kanssa ja ei laakerin pesä  "paria satasta" isompi laakeria saa juurikaan olla jos halutaan ettei laakeri ala pyöriä pesässä.  Ja tuon kokoisen akselin tekisin satasen tai puolitoista pienemmäksi kuin laakeri.
Ja tuossa Antzan kuvassa näyttäisi sovite olevan useita "kymppejä", eli "ihan susi", ainakin jos jostain koneen osista on kyse.
Muistaakseni laakeriliimalla pystyi joskus liimaamaan laakereita, mutta teräsosien kanssa toimittaessa oli maksimit jossain kahdenkymmenen satasen tienoilla.

Ihan kuin olisi väärä laakeri sattunut tehtaalla käsiin.

----------


## Antza44

> Eiks tosta nyt puutu se halki oleva kartio kiristin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Puuttuu juu, mutta se ei ole kuvan pointti, niin kuin Zipo jo totesikin.

----------


## Antza44

9.8 Stachen ohjainlaakerit on nyt uusittu samalla oem kuralla, kun parempia ei ollut heti hyllystä laittaa. Rungon pesät ja haarukan kruunu testattu/tutkittu. Natinat hävisi, mutta tuskimpa nuokaan laakerit kauaa ovat natisematta. 4kk ikäisessä ala laakerissa tuntui pykälää vaikka vettä, niille ei ollut vielä tarjottu.

----------


## juho_u

Tänään petti farleyn vapaaratas. Onkos täällä tietoa, että käykö tuohon dt-swissin parempi vapaaratas suoraan? Tuo orkkis on aivan paska, kokoajan paukkunut, ihme että kesti noinkin kauan.

----------


## zipo

Ei käy DT.

----------


## Antza44

> 9.8 Stachen ohjainlaakerit on nyt uusittu samalla oem kuralla, kun parempia ei ollut heti hyllystä laittaa. Rungon pesät ja haarukan kruunu testattu/tutkittu. Natinat hävisi, mutta tuskimpa nuokaan laakerit kauaa ovat natisematta. 4kk ikäisessä ala laakerissa tuntui pykälää vaikka vettä, niille ei ollut vielä tarjottu.



Kestihän se 5H, kun natina alkoi taas esiintyä ja 15H riitti. Nyt tulossa takuuseen Cane Creekin IS-3 laakerisarja. Mitkälie ehken joku Canen OEM versio tai vanha versio? Saas nähdä tuleeko oikea IS41 eikä IS42. Jotain kuvia kyllä kuukelista löyty.

----------


## Antza44

Stache sai Answerin kokeeksi. Toimii tässäkin tosin, niin orkkis Line Pro stongakin yhtä hyvin, kun saa siihenkin 70mm stemmin. Jos jollain Line Pro 70mm stemmi 35 tangolle ja haluaa lyhemmän voin vaihtaa oman 60mm päikseen.
10mm, kun pidentin stemmiä oli helpompi ajaa, kun tuli tilaa lisää ja sarvia pystyi laskemaan. Keula oli vaan liian kevyt ennen ja teki ajon hitaassa teknisessä liian kiikkeräksi.

----------


## Antza44

> Kestihän se 5H, kun natina alkoi taas esiintyä ja 15H riitti. Nyt tulossa takuuseen Cane Creekin IS-3 laakerisarja. Mitkälie ehken joku Canen OEM versio tai vanha versio? Saas nähdä tuleeko oikea IS41 eikä IS42. Jotain kuvia kyllä kuukelista löyty.



Cane Creekin 40 serietähän ne. Natinat on taas tiessään :Hymy: .

----------


## bouncer

Pyöräpornoa :P
Farley muutettu 29+:ksi 

ps. tiedän, että tolppa on korkealla ja runko voi mennä rikki ym nämä jutut. Pyörä on just mun säädöille hyvä =)

----------


## Miekkari

> Pyöräpornoa 
> Farley muutettu 29+:ksi 
> 
> ps. tiedän, että tolppa on korkealla ja runko voi mennä rikki ym nämä jutut. Pyörä on just mun säädöille hyvä =)



Komia on! Alla oma kötöstys.


Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## bouncer

∆ On se sullakin makian näköinen! Ootko tykännyt muutoksesta? Mitkä kiekot ja navat sulla on tuossa?

----------


## Miekkari

> ∆ On se sullakin makian näköinen! Ootko tykännyt muutoksesta? Mitkä kiekot ja navat sulla on tuossa?



Kiekot on stachen orkkikset, oisko ollu mulefutit. Napoina edessä hopen napa 150mm ja takana farley 9.6:sen napa  :Vink: 

Tykänny oon, tää on toinen kesä 29+:ssilla mitä ajelen. Ero ketteryydessä yms. mukava vrt läskit.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

Kovasti kuumottaisi päivittää F9.6seen wampan kiekot ja muutakin gramman viilausta. Mutta sanokaas, onko järkeä? Toisena vaihtoehtona pyörä myyntiin ja F9.8. tilalle.

Äkkiseltään kun alkaa ynnäilemään esim wampa-setti + rf next kammet ollaankin jo yhteensä F9.8 hinnoissa. Ja tuolloin saisi vähän muutakin jo samaan pakettiin vaikkakin tolppa ja tanko stemmeineen menisi vaihtoon. Mutta nekin saanee myytyä eteenpäin suht helposti?

----------


## oivu

> Kovasti kuumottaisi päivittää F9.6seen wampan kiekot ja muutakin gramman viilausta. Mutta sanokaas, onko järkeä? Toisena vaihtoehtona pyörä myyntiin ja F9.8. tilalle.
> 
> Äkkiseltään kun alkaa ynnäilemään esim wampa-setti + rf next kammet ollaankin jo yhteensä F9.8 hinnoissa. Ja tuolloin saisi vähän muutakin jo samaan pakettiin vaikkakin tolppa ja tanko stemmeineen menisi vaihtoon. Mutta nekin saanee myytyä eteenpäin suht helposti?



Tein juuri noin. 9.6 tehtiin 9.8.  Runko vaihtui takuuna myös mustaksi. En tiedä onko järkee mutta tehty mikä tehty 😀

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

Järkeehän siinä on noin niin kuin ajon ja speksien kannalta. Vaan entä rahanmeno  :Hymy: 

Toisaalta on siinä oma hommansa kytätä 9.8 tarjouksia ja taas mihin hintaan sitten saisi 9.6 eteenpäin...

Mitä kaikkea oivu vaihdoit takuurungon lisäksi? Kiekot ja kammet vai kaikki? Ja kehtaatko kertoa kustannuksista?  :Hymy:

----------


## oivu

> Järkeehän siinä on noin niin kuin ajon ja speksien kannalta. Vaan entä rahanmeno 
> 
> Toisaalta on siinä oma hommansa kytätä 9.8 tarjouksia ja taas mihin hintaan sitten saisi 9.6 eteenpäin...
> 
> Mitä kaikkea oivu vaihdoit takuurungon lisäksi? Kiekot ja kammet vai kaikki? Ja kehtaatko kertoa kustannuksista?



Tanko, stemmi, kammet, kiekot, jarrut takavaihta en oo vielä vaihtanut, odotan että ajan sen paskaksi. Uusi xo1 odottaa tossa omaa vuoroaan. 

En nyt muista mitä makso 😀

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

Jos 9.6 haluaa keveämmäksi ja ripeämmäksi , tilaa MCarbonin 65mm 27.5 kehät. Parasta ja nopeinta mitä rahalla saat ja voi käyttää myös talvella. 
Ihan vaan mun mielestä.

----------


## Jeltsar

Miten toimii 65mm vs 80mm vakio? Kesällä olisi hodagit, ne varmaan menee, mutta entä talvella gnarwahlit/4,5" renkaat? Eipä tuo kesälläkään haittaisi, jos tulisi sivusuojausta mitä nykyisellään 80mm & hodag ei juuri ole.

----------


## Ski

> Miten toimii 65mm vs 80mm vakio? Kesällä olisi hodagit, ne varmaan menee, mutta entä talvella gnarwahlit/4,5" renkaat? Eipä tuo kesälläkään haittaisi, jos tulisi sivusuojausta mitä nykyisellään 80mm & hodag ei juuri ole.



Oon ajanu kesät ja talvet aiemmin 26 MCarboneillä 4.4 ja 4.8 Jumboilla leveimmillään.

Nyt 27.5 Wampat ja Barbit 4.5 alla, jotka vaihtuu ainakin taakse 65mm ja 3.8 Hodaggeihin.

----------


## Jeltsar

Mut siis onko kokemusta miten käy renkaan leveydelle, jos 60mm kehä ja 3,8" hodag tai 4,5" gnarwahl vs 80mm kehä? Entä sopivuus ylipäänsä? Hodagi menee siis, meneekö gnarwahl/barbe?

----------


## Jeltsar

...Tai kait 27,5" x 60mm gnarwahlilla menee siinä missä 26" x 60 mainituilla jumboilla. Kö?  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> Tein juuri noin. 9.6 tehtiin 9.8.  Runko vaihtui takuuna myös mustaksi. En tiedä onko järkee mutta tehty mikä tehty 
> 
> Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vaihtuiko 9.6 alu ohjain putkellinen kuitukeula samalla, myös 9.8 täys kuituseen?

----------


## Antza44

> Kovasti kuumottaisi päivittää F9.6seen wampan kiekot ja muutakin gramman viilausta. Mutta sanokaas, onko järkeä? Toisena vaihtoehtona pyörä myyntiin ja F9.8. tilalle.
> 
> Äkkiseltään kun alkaa ynnäilemään esim wampa-setti + rf next kammet ollaankin jo yhteensä F9.8 hinnoissa. Ja tuolloin saisi vähän muutakin jo samaan pakettiin vaikkakin tolppa ja tanko stemmeineen menisi vaihtoon. Mutta nekin saanee myytyä eteenpäin suht helposti?



En kyllä itse ainakaan irtona Wampoja ostasi painavat ja kalliit hyväthän ne muuten varmaan on. Mcarbonia tai vastaavaa ja suoraan kunnon takavavalla antaa parempaa vastinetta. 80mm kehä turhan leveä 4" taas, jos et aja 4" 80mm jees.

----------


## oivu

> Vaihtuiko 9.6 alu ohjain putkellinen kuitukeula samalla, myös 9.8 täys kuituseen?



Juu vaihtui.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

> En kyllä itse ainakaan irtona Wampoja ostasi painavat ja kalliit hyväthän ne muuten varmaan on. Mcarbonia tai vastaavaa ja suoraan kunnon takavavalla antaa parempaa vastinetta. 80mm kehä turhan leveä 4" taas, jos et aja 4" 80mm jees.



Eli kesäksi olisi hodag ja talveksi gnarwahl. 65mm leveä kehä siis menisi hyvin hodagin kanssa? Mutta entä gnarwahl, onko jo liian kapea? Sitä yritin tiedustella.

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi jättää jackalopet talvea varten mutta sitten taas saisi mcarboneihin hommata navat ja takapakan = kustannukset nousee.

Kun nyt tuli puheeksi, niin olisiko suositella takanapaa?

----------


## Miekkari

@Jeltsar i9 tai jos on varaa vielä hipompaa niin onyx. I9 tuntuu rullaavan zipon alla ainakin erinomaisesti  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

^^Menee se 65mm vanne isommallekkin kumille, mutta jos ajetaan ihan lussuilla kumeilla (alle 0.2bar) sillon, kun kantaminen vaatii leveämpi on varmasti parempi. Tukee kumia paremmin tosin viime talvena kerran sattui itselle tälläinen tilanne. Talvella mitä leveämpi vanne antaa litteämmän profiilin kumille ja vaatii aina vähemmän paineen tiputusta pitoa varten ja kantamista varten.

4" jos meinaat kesällä ajaa on 65mm fiksumpi toimii levempikin kumi. Eikai niitä Jackalopeja kannata purkaa. Joko varalle tai torille.

i9 fiksu takanapa nopea kytkentä ja laadukas noin 300€. DT hyvä noin 200€ orkkis kytkentä hidas. Vaihto osilla hinta i9 luokkaa. DT.n etunapa ajaa asiansa halvempi, kuin i9. onyx 0 kytkennällään hipohipo, mutta niin on hintakin. https://onyxrp.com/

----------


## Jeltsar

Ok, kiitos vinkeistä! Viime talvena riitti 0,45bar paineet, joten voisin kuvitella pärjääväni 65mm kehällä vuoden ympäri. Joka tapauksessa kaivettava laskin esiin ja alettava ynnäilemään  :Hymy:

----------


## yannara

Ilmeisesti tuota Farley 6sta ei voi suoraan pitää Farley 5sen verrollisena? Kutonen huonompi?

----------


## Ski

> Ilmeisesti tuota Farley 6sta ei voi suoraan pitää Farley 5sen verrollisena? Kutonen huonompi?



Farley 5 menee leveämpi takarengas.
Eri asia sitten tarvitseeko sitä.
Molemmat loistavia Läskejä.

----------


## Sampson

> Kiekot on stachen orkkikset, oisko ollu mulefutit. Napoina edessä hopen napa 150mm ja takana farley 9.6:sen napa 
> 
> Tykänny oon, tää on toinen kesä 29+:ssilla mitä ajelen. Ero ketteryydessä yms. mukava vrt läskit.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Miekkari, varmistelen vielä että ymmärsin oikein. Eli Blutoon mahtuu 29"x3" Maxxis Chronicle ja kiekkona Sun Ringlen 29" Mulefut?

----------


## Miekkari

> Miekkari, varmistelen vielä että ymmärsin oikein. Eli Blutoon mahtuu 29"x3" Maxxis Chronicle ja kiekkona Sun Ringlen 29" Mulefut?



Justiinsa näin.




> Miekkari, varmistelen vielä että ymmärsin oikein. Eli Blutoon mahtuu 29"x3" Maxxis Chronicle ja kiekkona Sun Ringlen 29" Mulefut?




Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Han$a

9.6 runko vaihtuu takuuseen tuohon 9.8 runkoon. Onko rungossa valmiina laakerit keskiössä ? Ja onko näin että 9.8 runko on kestävämpi, isot pojat huuteli että olisi yksi kerros enemmän hiilikuitua. ?

----------


## oivu

> 9.6 runko vaihtuu takuuseen tuohon 9.8 runkoon. Onko rungossa valmiina laakerit keskiössä ? Ja onko näin että 9.8 runko on kestävämpi, isot pojat huuteli että olisi yksi kerros enemmän hiilikuitua. ?



Ei ole mitään laakereita. Tiedän ainakin yhden 9.8  rungon mikä on mynny rikki. 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Han$a

Selev' peli. Onneksi on takuu, saapi saikata vaikka loppuelämän jos brakaa...  :No huh!:

----------


## Wolfspaw

Mahtaako Farley 5 malli mennä 17.5 rungolla vielä alle 170cm kuskille? Mitat aikalailla 168 ja inseam 78. Mitta taulukon mukaan vaikuttaisi hieman pienemmältä kuin monen muun mallin M koko.

----------


## dtw

> Mahtaako Farley 5 malli mennä 17.5 rungolla vielä alle 170cm kuskille? Mitat aikalailla 168 ja inseam 78. Mitta taulukon mukaan vaikuttaisi hieman pienemmältä kuin monen muun mallin M koko.



Trekin kokotaulukon mukaan 17,5-tuumainen runko on sopiva 165–177 cm pitkille. Minulla on asiasta omaakin kokemusta: olen 170-senttinen ja ajan 17,5 tuuman Farley 5:llä. Toimii.

----------


## Jeltsar

Varmaan tyhmä kysymys, mutta mistä tulee hintaero:
http://www.nextie.net/fatbike-black-...65mm-NXT27BE65 239$
Vs
https://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/hiil...black-eagle-ii 449€

Tullit ja verot, postikukut joo. Mutta noin paljon?

----------


## oivu

> Varmaan tyhmä kysymys, mutta mistä tulee hintaero:
> http://www.nextie.net/fatbike-black-...65mm-NXT27BE65 239$
> Vs
> https://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/hiil...black-eagle-ii 449€
> 
> Tullit ja verot, postikukut joo. Mutta noin paljon?



Kyllä siinä melkeen toi tulee jos lähtee ite tilaamaan. 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mutanaama

Mcarbon vastaa:

Taalan ja euron kurssi on heitellyt muutaman prosentin, joten sille pitää laittaa muutama prosentti varmuuden vuoksi. 
Tavarat tulee meille kuriirilla, 65mm kehän rahti on 30-40€/kpl. Eli 239+40€=279€ siihen päälle vero ja tulli 90€ tekee aika tarkalleen 370€, siis silloin kun kehä on valmistajan verkkokaupassa tarjouksessa. Lisäksi maksamme huolitsijalle tullauskäsittelystä noin 70€/kerta ja valuuttamaksukaan ei ilmainen ole.
Meillä on tiettyjä malleja varastossa, lisäksi näitä pitää mainostaa, ostaa testikappaleita, huolehtia takuukeikoista jne..

Kari Ahola
MCarbon

P.S, joskus tiedusteluun tuleva vastaus vaikuttaa hiukan kryptiseltä  :Hymy:

----------


## Odottakaa

> Varmaan tyhmä kysymys, mutta mistä tulee hintaero:
> http://www.nextie.net/fatbike-black-...65mm-NXT27BE65 239$
> Vs
> https://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/hiil...black-eagle-ii 449€
> 
> Tullit ja verot, postikukut joo. Mutta noin paljon?



MCarbon kerkesikin jo vastaamaan, mutta itse laskin ainakin näin aikoinaan:
- kehä 239 USD
- pk:t 75 USD
- noiden päälle tulee tullimaksu 4.7 %
- ja sitten päälle vielä 24%
- tullilaskuri (http://tulli.fi/henkiloasiakkaat/net...e/tullilaskuri) antaa tuolla euro hinnaksi: 387,58

(tavara ja kuljetuskulut: 298,54€, Tullimaksu (4,7 %)    14,03 EUR, ALV (24 %)    75,02 EUR, Yhteensä 387,58 EUR. USD -> EUR Kurssi 1 EUR = 1,0518 USD)

Eli kun tuo kehä on nyt tuolla tarjouksessa niin tulee 387,58 vs 449. Kaippa sen yrityksen pitää saada jotain rahaa myynnistä.

Nimimerkillä ostin noi https://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/hiil...black-eagle-ii läskiin.

----------


## Jami2003

> P.S, joskus tiedusteluun tuleva vastaus vaikuttaa hiukan kryptiseltä



Peddler uusi tila ulkomaankaupan, rikkomatta kauppias vaikeuksia, 10. tammikuuta (lauantai), Shenzhen viisiportainen menetelmällä palvelualusta, koteja, vierailevat asiakkaat ympäri maailmaa hetkessä, ei tarvitse tilauksia tilauksia, säilyttää voiton asiakkaat valita suurta voittoa asiakkaiden tilauksia, täydellinen esimerkki siitä prosessista, kutsuttu vierailulle, rekisteröintiä yhteyshenkilö: Mr. Li 13528793554 QQ 1040973754

Google auttaa, aika kryptinen viesti vieläkin  :Leveä hymy: 

Itse asiaan; läskin rakentelu projekti speksaus vaiheessa ja ai että kun tekisi mieli kuitukehiä mutta kun on Ah niin kallista  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos                    :Hymy:

----------


## Jeltsar

> Mcarbon vastaa:
> 
> Taalan ja euron kurssi on heitellyt muutaman prosentin, joten sille pitää laittaa muutama prosentti varmuuden vuoksi. 
> Tavarat tulee meille kuriirilla, 65mm kehän rahti on 30-40€/kpl. Eli 239+40€=279€ siihen päälle vero ja tulli 90€ tekee aika tarkalleen 370€, siis silloin kun kehä on valmistajan verkkokaupassa tarjouksessa. Lisäksi maksamme huolitsijalle tullauskäsittelystä noin 70€/kerta ja valuuttamaksukaan ei ilmainen ole.
> Meillä on tiettyjä malleja varastossa, lisäksi näitä pitää mainostaa, ostaa testikappaleita, huolehtia takuukeikoista jne..
> 
> Kari Ahola
> MCarbon
> 
> P.S, joskus tiedusteluun tuleva vastaus vaikuttaa hiukan kryptiseltä



Tämä selventää, pl. loppukryptaus  :Hymy:  toki jos sattuisi olemaan väliaikainen tarjous kehistä niin varmasti jouduttaisi hankinta-aikataulua  :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

Sitä kannattaa kysäistä suoraan sähköpostilla tai yyveellä, täällä ei saa mainostaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeltsar

> ^^Menee se 65mm vanne isommallekkin kumille, mutta jos ajetaan ihan lussuilla kumeilla (alle 0.2bar) sillon, kun kantaminen vaatii leveämpi on varmasti parempi. Tukee kumia paremmin tosin viime talvena kerran sattui itselle tälläinen tilanne. Talvella mitä leveämpi vanne antaa litteämmän profiilin kumille ja vaatii aina vähemmän paineen tiputusta pitoa varten ja kantamista varten.
> 
> 4" jos meinaat kesällä ajaa on 65mm fiksumpi toimii levempikin kumi. Eikai niitä Jackalopeja kannata purkaa. Joko varalle tai torille.
> 
> i9 fiksu takanapa nopea kytkentä ja laadukas noin 300€. DT hyvä noin 200€ orkkis kytkentä hidas. Vaihto osilla hinta i9 luokkaa. DT.n etunapa ajaa asiansa halvempi, kuin i9. onyx 0 kytkennällään hipohipo, mutta niin on hintakin. https://onyxrp.com/



Olisko noista mihinkään:

https://www.dtswiss.com/Components/H...50-Big-Ride-RW

Ei tietty i9 luokkaa mutta alkuperäisiä paremmat kaiketi? Niin ja tärkeimpänä, että sopivat?

----------


## Antza44

> Olisko noista mihinkään:
> 
> https://www.dtswiss.com/Components/H...50-Big-Ride-RW
> 
> Ei tietty i9 luokkaa mutta alkuperäisiä paremmat kaiketi? Niin ja tärkeimpänä, että sopivat?



Laskissäni on nuo. Ainoa takanapa/vapaaratas millä olen ajanut yli vuoden ongelmitta. Dt:ssä orkkis ratcheteilla aika pitkä kytkentäväli. DT löytyy 6 pultti levy kiinnikkeisena ja center lockina. i9 ja onyx ei tosin ole ollut minulla, joten en arvio kestävyyttä, mutta olen vahvassa uskossa, että se ei ole ongelma niissäkään.

----------


## mk

Liekö sopiva ovaali TREK Farley 9.6 2016 kampiin  https://www.sportax.fi/product/1177/...wwide-oval-gxp

----------


## oivu

> Liekö sopiva ovaali TREK Farley 9.6 2016 kampiin  https://www.sportax.fi/product/1177/...wwide-oval-gxp



Ei sovi. 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mk

> Ei sovi.  Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



kiitos  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Liekö sopiva ovaali TREK Farley 9.6 2016 kampiin  https://www.sportax.fi/product/1177/...wwide-oval-gxp



Eikö siinä ole RF:n kammet? Pitää olla RF:n cinch yhteensopiva ja niitä saa ainakin absolute blackilta.

----------


## mk

> Eikö siinä ole RF:n kammet? Pitää olla RF:n cinch yhteensopiva ja niitä saa ainakin absolute blackilta.



näin se menikin ja ainakin kotomaasta löytyy näköjään foxcompilta

----------


## Jeltsar

> Laskissäni on nuo. Ainoa takanapa/vapaaratas millä olen ajanut yli vuoden ongelmitta. Dt:ssä orkkis ratcheteilla aika pitkä kytkentäväli. DT löytyy 6 pultti levy kiinnikkeisena ja center lockina. i9 ja onyx ei tosin ole ollut minulla, joten en arvio kestävyyttä, mutta olen vahvassa uskossa, että se ei ole ongelma niissäkään.



Ok, kiitos tiedosta! Jospa sitä DThen päivittäisi. i9 olisi varmasti hyvä ja blingiäkin  :Leveä hymy:  ...mutta.

----------


## 69Hz

Mulla on täpärissä DT350 navat ja 36 ratchet. Suosittelen. Ajotyylistä riippuen kannattanee päivittää se alkuperäinen 18->36 niin saa 10ast kytkeytymiskulman. 


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## Antza44

^54 saa 6.67 asteisen ja köyhtyy vähän enempi. https://www.actionsports.de/en/dt-sw...het-hubs-18752

----------


## Jeltsar

Jees, kiitti vinkeistä. Kunhan testaa tuon alkuperäisen soveltuvuuden omaan ajoon ja päivittää sitten tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## Silakka

Vuoden 2016 Stache 5 kiinnostaisi vaikka nämä ovatkin jo harvinaisuus markkinoilla, mutta kokoa tässä nyt arvon. Pituutta 188cm ja inseam 87cm ja Trekin taulukossa satun juuri kahden koon väliin. Stache 9 testattu liikkeessä 21.5" kokoisena mutta nyt olen myös ajellut testilenkkejä 19.5" Farley EX 8. 

Miten on, kannattaako yrittää metsästää 21.5" vai tyytyä paremmin saatavilla olevaan 19.5"?

----------


## Polun tukko

Mahtuuko 27,5*4,5" barbi bluton kanssa pyörimään?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jeltsar

^Ei taida mahtua. Nippanappa menee, mutta jos yhtään leviää/turpoaa käytössä, niin ottaa haarukan kaareen kiinni. Ellei jo valmiiksi.

Manitoun uuteen mastodoniin menee  :Vink:

----------


## oivu

Jossain Facebookissa näin farley ex 8:sissa olevan barbegazet, 0.5bar max paineet. 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

Onhan niitä näkynyt ja lukenut tältä foorumiltakin, mutta käsittääkseni tosiaan aika rajoilla mennään. 

Itelle riittänyt hodagi eteen kesäksi blutolla.  Lähinnä miettinyt barbea taakse.

----------


## Jeltsar

Vai oliko nimenomaan Farley ex harkinnassa?  :Hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Kaveri kyselee jolla f9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antza44

> Vuoden 2016 Stache 5 kiinnostaisi vaikka nämä ovatkin jo harvinaisuus markkinoilla, mutta kokoa tässä nyt arvon. Pituutta 188cm ja inseam 87cm ja Trekin taulukossa satun juuri kahden koon väliin. Stache 9 testattu liikkeessä 21.5" kokoisena mutta nyt olen myös ajellut testilenkkejä 19.5" Farley EX 8. 
> 
> Miten on, kannattaako yrittää metsästää 21.5" vai tyytyä paremmin saatavilla olevaan 19.5"?



Minulla 180cm kuitu Stache 19,5 koossa 60mm stemmillä. Koko on oikein hyvä. Tämä on liki alu 21.5" kokoinen joten suosittelen 21,5 sinulle vaikka mieltymyksiähän nämä on. Ajoin alu demoa Koossa 17,5 ja 90mm stemmillä ohjaamo oli aikas sama, kuin nykyisessäni. Lyhempi stemmi sopii tähän pyörään paremmin. 19,5" saatat joutua laittamaan jo 90-100mm stemmin ellet tykkää tosi lyhyestä ohjaamosta/aja pystyllä ajoasennolla.

----------


## VAHVA

Ei kellään sattus olemaan joutavan hissitolpan läpiviennin suoja plugia korvausta vastaan, hissitolppa lähti ja tuo on päässyt katoamaan.
Mikko
nol viis nol 5117959

----------


## Janos86

Mikäs olisi 2017 Farley 9.6 hyvä keskiölaakeri? Originaali kesti puoli vuotta ja noin 600km ja nyt rohisee reilusti, ei mielellään samanlaista ainakaan vaan laadukkaampi

----------


## Polun tukko

^ ne on kyllä ihan susipaskoja ne vakiot. Oma hajos muutamassa kuukaudessa ja tilalle laitettu alkoi ääntämään alle kk kuluttua. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antza44

9.8 Stache on taas kotona rungon vaihdosta ja vapaarattaan vaihdosta. Toivon mukaan seuraavat elää enemmän, kuin 80h. 
3 viikkoa oli pyörä reisussa. Runko oli tullut kuulemma alta 2 viikossa, mutta vapaarattaan tulo kesti. Lundberille pointsit hommasta yhteydenpito loistavaa s-postilla ja laina pööräkin oli alla. 

Pienet oli vasta murtumat seat tuben ja vaakaputken yhtymässä. Vaparista korkkasi vain pääty laippa mikä pitää kynnet paikoillaan. Uusi oli kuulemma, niin tiukka juuri tuosta korkanneesta rinkulasta, että piti hioa, että mahtu sisään. Luultavasti siis ottaa navan runkoon jossain tilanteessa ja ruuvit napsahtaa poikki.

Ohjainlaakeri kuppikin saatiin istumaan, nyt tiiviisti rungon yläpintaa vasten seuraavalla kombolla. Aimmin takuuseen tullut 40 serie Cane Creek, mutta orkkis FSA yläkuppi minkä alle lisättiin pari ohutta spaceria. Ilman niitä laakeri ei kiristynyt ja orkkis Canen tiivisteetön carbon kuppi jätti taas noin 2mm raon.

On se vaan mahtava kaahotus peli .

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Mikäs olisi 2017 Farley 9.6 hyvä keskiölaakeri?



Mikäs laakeri siinä on vai Press fitti 121 millisenä?

----------


## Janos86

> Mikäs laakeri siinä on vai Press fitti 121 millisenä?



Juurikin sellainen siinä on, onko suosituksia? Myyjäliikekään ei näemmä vielä ainakaan ole vastaillut takuusta

----------


## H. Moilanen

Vaikka Hopen keraaminen. Sitä mielestäni saa GXP yhteensopivana.

----------


## Janos86

Täytyypi etsiä jostain ja tutustua millainen on ja mitä maksaa. Ei vaan jaksaisi koko aikaa repiä auki ja vaihdella huonoja laakereita niin houkuttaisi kesävemmät

----------


## Janos86

> Vaikka Hopen keraaminen. Sitä mielestäni saa GXP yhteensopivana.



En ainakaan itse löytänyt keraamista MTB laakeria, ainoastaan rosterisia enkä tosin ole täysin varma mikä edes pitäisi ostaa

----------


## H. Moilanen

Tuosta:
https://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Bottom-Brac...eramic-bearing

Ja lisähuomautuksella: With an additional Kit bottom bracket for SRAM / Truvativ's cranks with GXP axle suitable. The kit is available in our shop. 
Tuota lisäkittiä en jaksanut enää kaupan epäloogisilta sivuilta etsiä.

----------


## Blackborow

> Juurikin sellainen siinä on, onko suosituksia? Myyjäliikekään ei näemmä vielä ainakaan ole vastaillut takuusta



Itse pistäisin varmaan tämän http://www.foxcomp.fi/wheels-mfg-pre...m-cranks-black

----------


## Janos86

> Itse pistäisin varmaan tämän http://www.foxcomp.fi/wheels-mfg-pre...m-cranks-black



Tämä houkuttaisi kun olisi läheltä saatavilla, siis mikäli se nyt oikeasti sopii kun itse en tunnu tajuavan mikä sopii ja mikä ei

----------


## Miksu99

9.6 /2017 farleyn runko korkkasi.
Halkesi satulaputken ja takahaarukoiden yhtymäkohdasta.
Pyörällä oli ajettu n.400km.
Uusi runko(9.8musta) tuli tilalle nopsasti  :Hymy:

----------


## JussaKo

> 9.6 /2017 farleyn runko korkkasi.
> Halkesi satulaputken ja takahaarukoiden yhtymäkohdasta.
> Pyörällä oli ajettu n.400km.
> Uusi runko(9.8musta) tuli tilalle nopsasti



Menikö ihan poikki asti? Itselläkin pitkä halkeama toisessa haarukkaputkessa sekä ympäriinsä siellä täällä satulaputken juuressa.

----------


## Ski

> Menikö ihan poikki asti? Itselläkin pitkä halkeama toisessa haarukkaputkessa sekä ympäriinsä siellä täällä satulaputken juuressa.



Esittele havaintosi liikkeeseen mistä ostit pyörän.

----------


## JussaKo

> Esittele havaintosi liikkeeseen mistä ostit pyörän.



Olen kyllä jo esitellyt, käskivät ajaa lisää

----------


## Antza44

^Ei tuollaisella enään ajeta. Uutta runkoa vaan.

----------


## stumpe

> Olen kyllä jo esitellyt, käskivät ajaa lisää



Kerro toki liikkeen nimi, niin muut osaavat kantaa rahansa muualle? Todella edesvastuutonta toimintaa liikkeeltä.

----------


## Miksu99

Ei mennyt poikki, halkeama! Vie jälleenmyyjälle niin saat nopeasti uuden rungon mikäli olet ensimmäinen omistaja.

----------


## Blackborow

> Olen kyllä jo esitellyt, käskivät ajaa lisää



Trolololoo.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Kerro toki liikkeen nimi, niin muut osaavat kantaa rahansa muualle? Todella edesvastuutonta toimintaa liikkeeltä.



Samaa mieltä. Jos tosiaan kuittasivat asian vain kehotuksella ajaa lisää, olisi ko liikkeen  välttäminen ihan kohtuullista.

----------


## Janos86

Mitäs rasvaa porukka on noihin hiilarirunkojen ja keskiölaakeripesien väliin laittanut? Farleyssa ainakin näytti jotain olevan tehtaan jäljiltä

----------


## Ski

> Mitäs rasvaa porukka on noihin hiilarirunkojen ja keskiölaakeripesien väliin laittanut? Farleyssa ainakin näytti jotain olevan tehtaan jäljiltä



Rungon ja Pressfit laakerien väliin en ole laittanut sisään puristettaessa mitään. 
Akselin ja laakerin väliin hitusen.

----------


## Antza44

> Mitäs rasvaa porukka on noihin hiilarirunkojen ja keskiölaakeripesien väliin laittanut? Farleyssa ainakin näytti jotain olevan tehtaan jäljiltä



Rasvaa ei saisi hiilarille antaa. Canyonin asentaja kehoitti Carbonpastaa laittamaan. Samaa, kuin tolppiin ja stongiin.

----------


## Janos86

> Rasvaa ei saisi hiilarille antaa. Canyonin asentaja kehoitti Carbonpastaa laittamaan. Samaa, kuin tolppiin ja stongiin.



Tuota itsekin mietin, esim Muc-Offin CarbonGripper voisi olla yksi jos löydän sitä lähialueen liikkeistä

----------


## Ettan

On se vaan kiva peli....

----------


## Jeltsar

Mahtuuko Farley ex ään taakse 26x4,8"? 27,5x4,5" ei taida ainakaan ja edessä bluto rajoittaa. Talvikäyttöä ajattelin.

----------


## PK1

Iso Knardi menee nippa nappa taakse.

----------


## kehma

Alla Farley 9.6 2016 orkkis Hodageilla ja kovasti on alkanut kuumottaa erilaisten kiekko- / rengaskombinaatioiden kokeileminen. Millaisia kokemuksia täällä esim. seuraavista:
- orkkis Jackalope + barbegazi
- DT Swiss BR2250 + JJ4.8
- kuitukiekko + JJ 4.8

Koska perheessä asuu (vielä) muitakin jokin järjellisyys on säilytettävä touhussa.

----------


## pep

Ainakin ite oon tykännyt  Jackalope + barbegazi yhdistelmästä litkutettuna, miinuksena on barbegazin renkaan kyljet, alkaa olemaan jo kankaalla, mutta ei oo vielä ainakaan puhjennut  :Hymy:

----------


## Hojo

Ostin 9.6 mallin vajaa vuosi sitten ja käytössä on nyt ollut kolme eri rengas-kiekko vaihtoehtoa:

Jackalope + 3.8 Hodag -> liian kapea rengas 80mm kehälle

Jackalope + 4.5 Barbegazi -> leveydet hyvät ja enemmän joustoa kun Hodagilla, mutta Jackalopen napa porsi ja alkoivat tuntua myös painavilta, takuuna uusi takakiekko.

Nextie 65mm kuitukehät ja DT:n 350 Big Ride navat + 4.5 Barbegazi -> erittäin hyvä setti, 900g pois painoa Jackalopeista ja itseohjautuvuus lähes kokonaan pois. 

Mulla on myös Barbien kyljet aika kuluneet ja kankaat näkyy läpi, mutta vielä ovat kestäneet. Talveksi täytynee nastoitella Gnarwhalit.

----------


## Jeltsar

^samma här. Tai no, 65mm odottaa vielä asennusta.

Talvella kerkes olla jackalope+nasta gnarwahl, oli varsin toimiva. Sopivan harva kuvio niin ei tukkeutunut lumesta kuten barbe.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Jackalope + 3.8 Hodag -> liian kapea rengas 80mm kehälle



No en nyt sanoisin aivan noinkaan. Kyljet tuossa ovat tietysti avoinna kaikille kontakteille, mutta muuten rengas toimii paljon paremmin 80 mm kehäällä kuin 65 millisellä.

----------


## Jeltsar

Entä Crux duro 27,5x3,25" 65mm vanteella onko kellään kokemusta? Vai onko taas sama ilmiö kuin hodag 80mm vanteella,  että (toisten mielestä) kyljet liikaa paljaana?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

No toi kehien suojaamisen tarve ja painotukset on taas pitkälle niitä ajotapa ja -maastokysymyksiä. Joku jonka ajopaikoissa on paljon kivikoita ja tykkää rymistellä niissä, arvostaa tietysti kapeampaa kehää suhteessa renkaan leveyteen.  
Duron Cruxeista on luultavimmin harvalla foorumilaisella kokemusta, mutta ihan noin yleisesti voi sanoa että 75-82mm levyiset kumit, eli 3" ja 3.25" suojaa 50mm kehiä kohtuullisesti ja ne yhdessä toimiikin, mutta sanoisin että: 65mm kehä ja 3.25" rengas=kehät kolhuilla aktiivisella kivikkorymistelijällä. Varsinkin takana. Etupäätä vähän paremmin pystyy katsomaan miten kulkee.

----------


## kehma

> Entä Crux duro 27,5x3,25" 65mm vanteella onko kellään kokemusta? Vai onko taas sama ilmiö kuin hodag 80mm vanteella,  että (toisten mielestä) kyljet liikaa paljaana?



En ihan ymmärrä 3,25 renkaan tarkoistusta "läskissä".

Lisätäänpä vielä, että oma ajo pääsääntöisesti kevyehköä ajoa poluilla, mutta mielellään käyn kolistelemassa myös kivikoissa ja juurakoissa.

----------


## Ski

> Alla Farley 9.6 2016 orkkis Hodageilla ja kovasti on alkanut kuumottaa erilaisten kiekko- / rengaskombinaatioiden kokeileminen. Millaisia kokemuksia täällä esim. seuraavista:
> - orkkis Jackalope + barbegazi
> - DT Swiss BR2250 + JJ4.8
> - kuitukiekko + JJ 4.8
> 
> Koska perheessä asuu (vielä) muitakin jokin järjellisyys on säilytettävä touhussa.



Barbit 4.5 noihin Jackalopeihin.
Jos haluat pikkasen lisää keveyttä niin taakse MCarbon 65.
Ja sitte jos vielä lisää, niin eteen kans.

----------


## Jeltsar

> En ihan ymmärrä 3,25 renkaan tarkoistusta "läskissä".



Kesäksi kevyempää ja nopeampaa oli ajatus  :Hymy:  Tiedän, että läskin (kisa)raja on 3,8". Onko tuo sitten 3,25" laiha läski vai 27,5++, samapa tuo, jos olisi itselle toimiva. Mutta tuota epäilin, ettei ainakaan 65mm vanteelle ehkä sovi.

----------


## kehma

Kiitoksia kommenteerajille tähän mennessä. Tuon kakskuutosen toimivuus kiinnostaisi vielä tietää - anyone?

Taidanpa mennä sillä, että ajelen Hodageilla liukkaiden kynnykselle jolloin Gnarwallit Jackalopeillle ja keväällä uutta kiekkoa hankintaan...

----------


## Blackborow

https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/tr...-bike-EV311874

Maailmalla näkyy jo tämmöisiä kauppojen listoilla. Ei paha jos ei saa noista Deoren osista pahoja näppyjä. Muusta mallistosta sen sijaan ei ole havaintoja. Trekin suomisivuiltakin on hävinnyt kaikki paitsi EX-mallit ja 9.8  :Sekaisin:

----------


## H. Moilanen

Olisko pyörät loppu keskuskeittiöltä ja uusia julkaistaan kuukauden päästä Eurobikessä?

----------


## Blackborow

Ajokaverille oli sanottu jälleenmyyjän toimesta, että tuo on ainoa Farley mikä tulee Eurooppaan ensi vuonna. Ei vissiin läskien myynti vedä.

----------


## Grandi66

Mallisto uudistetaan.

Lähetetty minun K6000 Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jakke81

> https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/tr...-bike-EV311874
> 
> Maailmalla näkyy jo tämmöisiä kauppojen listoilla. Ei paha jos ei saa noista Deoren osista pahoja näppyjä. Muusta mallistosta sen sijaan ei ole havaintoja. Trekin suomisivuiltakin on hävinnyt kaikki paitsi EX-mallit ja 9.8



Muita malleja ainakin farley 7 manitoun keulalla ja farley 9.6 uudella värillä https://cyclesgalleria.com.au/collec...es-mtb-ht/2018

----------


## arska r

Farley ex 9.8 pitäs tulla ens viikolla liekkö hyvä

----------


## oivu

> Farley ex 9.8 pitäs tulla ens viikolla liekkö hyvä



On hyvä. Paitsi kehien leveys on huono juttu,mutta niitä saa kaupasta 65mm leveinä 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

Aika mielenkiintoista kun muiden merkkien uudet fläsät downgreidataan niin Rekkipöörien 2018 perus Farrikka vaikutti tosi hyvältä speksien osalta, varsinkin hintakin on laskenut.
Aikaisempina vuosina Farrikoissa oli mielestäni jonkin verran merkkilisää hinnoitelussa.
Niin joo,takanapa tod,näk kuraa. Rengastus ehkä aavistuksen karkeakuvioinen  hyville keleille ja alustoille???Graffat , väri ja koko pyörän olemus uhkuu modernia monstertruckmeininkiä.
En tesmaillut edes parkkiksella ,koska laite oli jo varattu koeajoon.Mä en ymmärä Trekin intoa laittaa Avid/Sram halpisjarruja muuten asiallisiin fillareihin ,Shimanot on ollut ehdottomasti paras halpisjarru.

----------


## Smigi

Samaa katoin tuon F5:n kohdalla. Taitaa olla suurin muutos missään pyörässä koskaan kahden vuosimallin välillä. Vähä harmittaakin kun viime vuonna ostin F5:n, kehnompi kokonaisuus ja korkeampi hinta. 2018 malli on lähes sama kuin vanhempi seiska. Avidin jarrujen suhteen yhdyn myös mielipiteeseen. Omasta lähti kitisevät heikkotehoiset Avidit nopeasti pojan pyörään mekaanisten levarien tilalle ja Shimppaa tilalle omaan.

----------


## zeppo

Mää en nyt kyllä yhtään ymmärrä noita Avid-jarrujen haukkumisia. Omassa F9:ssä on DB5:t ja ovat toimineet todella hyvin koko puolentoista vuoden ajan, kahdesti olen jarrupalat käyttänyt pois ja kevyesti hionut pinnat. Nyt alkaa palat olla aika lopuillaan noin 6500 km jälkeen. En vaan yksinkertaisesti ymmärrä miten jarrut pyörässä voisivat olla paremmat. Pääsee kyllä ympäriämpäri jos haluaa  :Hymy: .

----------


## Smigi

En mäkää tietysti uskalla täysin yleistää Avidien paskuutta mutta ainaki nuo 2017 F5:n hinnat alkaen -malliset jarrut on suht tehottomat ja äänekkäät sekä kahvat niinku suoraan jostakin lasten pyörästä = kahvalle mahtuu kaikki sormet yhtä aikaa. Kaverilla on Farley Ex 8:n Avideis ollu kans vähä samoja murheita: riittämätön teho ja jäätävä meteli. Voi tietysti olla suurin syy se että Avidin jarruis on jotku susiköntsät palat vakiona...

----------


## Ski

Trek Farleyt hyvissä sijoituksissa SyöteMTB-tapahtumassa.
M yleinen 60km sija 1. ja Fatbike 60km 1.
M 40 60km 1.
M Yleinen 120km 3. ja Fatbike 1.
M 18 34km 2. ja Fatbike 34km 3.
 :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Heh  :Hymy: .Amerikan pojat näemmä hokannut pientä säädön tarvetta Maston kanssa.
Mä taisin mainita tästä samasta jutusta aiemminkin toisaalla...be careful out there.

----------


## Volvospede

> Heh .Amerikan pojat näemmä hokannut pientä säädön tarvetta Maston kanssa.
> Mä taisin mainita tästä samasta jutusta aiemminkin toisaalla...be careful out there.



Onks toi tehdastekosesta pyörästä vai onko joku laittanu juusto keulan ite jäykän tilalle?

----------


## zipo

Kuvassa:EXt 120 on 17 inch farley 5
EDIT:Jep orkkis jäykän tilalle aftermarket keula,tuskin yksikään tehdas tollasta fillaria päästäisi myyntiin.

Meikällä L kokoinen 9.8 ja tälläinen:
*Salsa Cane Creek +3 40mm Crown Race
*3mm tall crown race made for Salsa by Cane Creek to provide more clearance when installing the Rock Shox Bluto40mm diameter fits 1.5" Tapered Steerer Tubes

----------


## Ski

Syötteellä näin yhdellä herralla Farley 9.6:ssa Mastodonin. En hoksannu jutella ja katella ja kokeilla... 
Ilmeisen parempi kuin Bluto? 
Ja painavampi ?

----------


## zipo

3 Blutoa ollut,mieluumin ajoin jäykällä.Kuitukeuloista olen tykännyt vain Harusta mutta en Salsan Makwasta tai On-Onesta.
Painoa löytyy reilusti Mastosta reilusti mutta toisaalta se on helppo saada säätöihin ja sitten voi ajella ne isommatkin patit niin ettei keula sukeltele keskialueen läpi kuten Bluto.
Huom.Ajettu. EXT pro 120 9.8:ssa

----------


## Ski

> 3 Blutoa ollut,mieluumin ajoin jäykällä.Kuitukeuloista olen tykännyt vain Harusta mutta en Salsan Makwasta tai On-Onesta.
> Painoa löytyy reilusti Mastosta reilusti mutta toisaalta se on helppo saada säätöihin ja sitten voi ajella ne isommatkin patit niin ettei keula sukeltele keskialueen läpi kuten Bluto.
> Huom.Ajettu. EXT pro 120 9.8:ssa



Kiitos Zipo !

----------


## mvk14

Morjesta. 6 farley ollut nyt jonku vuoden. Tänään vein huoltoon, niin ihmettelivät että ku runko niin löysä. Kammestako painoi jalalla niin takahaarukka vastasi renkaaseen, muutenkin taipuili reilusti. Putkelta ajettaessa on tuntunut hieman veltolta. Voiko runko löystyä, toki pyörällä ajettu reilusti. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jami2003

No ei voi jos on kunnossa.

----------


## Swatsi

Eikös se ole ikuinen runkotakuu trekillä?

Lähetetty minun SM-G870F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mvk14

On Runkotakuu, mutta olen toinen omistaja, niin eikö se raukea. 

Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

> On Runkotakuu, mutta olen toinen omistaja, niin eikö se raukea. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun PRA-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Parempi varmaan kysyä liikkeestä kuin täältä 😂

----------


## Janos86

Mitäs vaihtajankorvakkeita porukka on käyttänyt, onko niissä isoja eroja kestävyyden suhteen vai onko melkein sama minkä ostaa?

----------


## Volvospede

> Morjesta. 6 farley ollut nyt jonku vuoden. Tänään vein huoltoon, niin ihmettelivät että ku runko niin löysä. Kammestako painoi jalalla niin takahaarukka vastasi renkaaseen, muutenkin taipuili reilusti. Putkelta ajettaessa on tuntunut hieman veltolta. Voiko runko löystyä, toki pyörällä ajettu reilusti.



Runko voi löystyä joo. Eikä se silloin tietty enää "kunnossa ole" mutta vähä tulkinnanvaraisempi kuin selkeät murtumat ja katkeamiset.
Kaks runkoa on itellä menny tolleen aikanaan. Jos ei löystyminen mee takuuseen, niin lisää ajoa niin aivan varmasti murtuu aikanaan. 

Toi takuun kuuluminen vain alkuperäiselle ostajalle on sit toinen kysymys, siitä vois joku lakijulli kertoa pitääkö se jos asiasta aletaan oikeasti vääntämään.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> On Runkotakuu, mutta olen toinen omistaja, niin eikö se raukea.







> Toi takuun kuuluminen vain alkuperäiselle ostajalle on sit toinen kysymys, siitä vois joku lakijulli kertoa pitääkö se jos asiasta aletaan oikeasti vääntämään.



Takuu on tuotekohtainen, eikä sitä voi rajata omistajaan. Jos jälleenmyyjä on suomalainen, taistelu takuunvoimassaolosta tulee olemaan helppo.

Täysin eri asia on tietysti onko kyseessä takuuvika. Takuu kattaa tyypillisesti vain materiaali- ja valmistusvirheet, ei kulumista ja väärinkäyttöä. Takuunantajalla on velvollisuus näyttää tuotteen virheettömyys toteen.

----------


## Pipo

Useamman Trekin käytettynä myyneenä olen sanonut aina ostajalle että jos runkotakuun kanssa tulee ongemia sen takia että olet pyörän toinen omistaja niin tuo pyörä minulle ja minä menen kanssa myyjäliikkeeseen.

----------


## juho_u

Onkos täällä tietoa, että tuleeko -18 kuiturunkoihin muutosta? Mietiskelen vaan kuitukiekkoja vanhaan kuituseen. Kuitenkin jos runko muuttuu, voisi olla järkevää ostaa uusi kuitukiekoilla.

----------


## oivu

> Onkos täällä tietoa, että tuleeko -18 kuiturunkoihin muutosta? Mietiskelen vaan kuitukiekkoja vanhaan kuituseen. Kuitenkin jos runko muuttuu, voisi olla järkevää ostaa uusi kuitukiekoilla.



Jos oikein tajusin niin 2018 suomeen tuodaan vaan farley 5 mallia. Joku voi korjata jos tietää paremmin.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ettan

Näin minäkin ymmärsin. Näin Trekin myyntikatalogin viime viikolla ja siinä oli vain Farley 5.  :Irvistys: 
Täytyy sanoa että ostin 9.8 oikeeseen aikaan, oli meinaa euroopan varaston viimeinen 17,5" runkoinen. Ennen ostoa mietin että odotanko -18 malleja....  :Hymy:

----------


## oivu

Sitten taas 2019 pitäis jopa tulla Suomeen 9.9 ja kaikkee muuta malleja kuin nyt toi yksi 5. 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juho_u

Ei voi olla totta. Kuitufarley on paras runko, mitä läskeissä oon kokeillut. Joku iso virhe pitää olla, tai trekillä ollaan oikeesti tyhmiä. Nyt vaan 9.9 farley myös tänne. Onneks tilasin just 400€ palikkaa tuohon vanhaan.

----------


## Pipo

Kyllä Trekillä rahan päälle ymmärretään joten tyhmyys tuskin on syynä valikoimasta poistumiseen...Paras selitys lienee sakkaava myynti.

----------


## Jeltsar

Niinpä. Kuulemma läskien myynti prosentin luokkaa Trekin koko myynneistä. Suomi on aika pieni markkina-alue. Ja kuulemma Ruotsissakin läskien myynti kymmenyksen Suomesta vaikka voisi kuvitella maastojen ja ilmaston puolesta olevan samaa luokkaa lahden molemmin puolin.

Mutta onpahan ainakin hinta-laatu-suhde kohdillaan 2018 Farley 5:ssä.

----------


## Swatsi

Ex8 2017 kyssäri, kyseisen fillarin omistajia täällä?

----------


## JackOja

> . Kuulemma läskien myynti prosentin luokkaa ... kuulemma Ruotsissakin läskien myynti kymmenyksen Suomesta...



Niinkuin edellä, aina välillä täällä foorumilla heitellään asiasta joitain lukuja. Onko näissä jotain "tietoakin" takana vaiko ihan stetson-menetelmällä jotain heitetään?

----------


## Antza44

Niin ne totesi Lundberillakin, että ei tule, kuin 5 eurooppaan.

----------


## Poy

> Ja kuulemma Ruotsissakin läskien myynti kymmenyksen Suomesta vaikka voisi kuvitella maastojen ja ilmaston puolesta olevan samaa luokkaa lahden molemmin puolin..



Johtuisko siitä, että Ruotsissa aika iso osa ihmisistä asuu Tukholman eteläpuolella. Eli Suomen eteläisimmän osan pohjoispuolella väestöä Ruotsissa on huomattavasti paljon vähemmän. Etelä-Ruotsissa talvi onkin lähempänä Tanskan talvea kuin Suomen.

----------


## Jami2003

> Johtuisko siitä, että Ruotsissa aika iso osa ihmisistä asuu Tukholman eteläpuolella. Eli Suomen eteläisimmän osan pohjoispuolella väestöä Ruotsissa on huomattavasti paljon vähemmän. Etelä-Ruotsissa talvi onkin lähempänä Tanskan talvea kuin Suomen.



Eiköhän Suomessakin suuri osa läskistä myydä pääkaupunkiseudulla  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

Onpa tuo Trek muutenkin karsinut mallistoaan. Esim. Fuel EX mallistossa on vähemmän vaihtoehtoja kuin aiempina vuosina.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Niinkuin edellä, aina välillä täällä foorumilpla heitellään asiasta joitain lukuja. Onko näissä jotain "tietoakin" takana vaiko ihan stetson-menetelmällä jotain heitetään?



Ihan paikallisen Trek-myyjän kertomaa. Uskoo ken tahtoo, mutta selittäisi v.2018 valikoimaa.

----------


## Jeltsar

Olisko suositella tai tietoa mikä olisi sopiva 11-46 takapakka F9.6seen? Vaihtoehtoisesti pykälää pienempi eturatas, 26T (jos edes on olemassa?).

Vähän turhan huippunopeuspainotteiset välitykset vakiona (10-42 ja 28T) omaan ajoon. Pienemmällä eturattaalla saisi varmaan ketjulinjaa pidettyä enemmän suorassa. Nyt takapakasta irronnut yksi hammas, joten kun vaihtoon menee, voisi samalla tehdä muutoksia välityksiin.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Kaikki Sramin 11-pakat on 10-42 hampailla ja Shimanon pakka ei käy vapaarattaalle. Etulimppu lienee Cinch, jolloin siihen löytyy vaikkapa AbsoluteBlackilta 26T ovaali. Soikio saattaa helpottaa polkemista sen verran, että hammasmäärää ei välttämättä tarvitse muuttaa.

L: e-13 tuottaa esimerkiksi 9-44 pakkaa, mutta tuollahan periaatteessa harvenee vain vaihdevälit.

----------


## Blackborow

> Kaikki Sramin 11-pakat on 10-42 hampailla



Ei ole. NX on 11-42.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Ja ei sovi XD-rissalle

----------


## Jeltsar

Ok, kiitosta! 

Ovaalia kans mietin kokeilla samaan syssyyn, mutta onko siitä maastoajossa hirveästi hyötyä?

----------


## Jeltsar

> ...vaikkapa AbsoluteBlackilta 26T ovaali. Soikio saattaa helpottaa polkemista sen verran, että hammasmäärää ei välttämättä tarvitse muuttaa.



Onko tästä kellään tarkempaa kokemusta? Absoluteblackin sivuilla suosittelevat:

 "26T (64BCD) Oval chainring has the ovality of 24/28T and is best for someone who uses currently 26T round ring.

* 28T (64BCD) Oval chainring has the ovality of 26/30T and is best for someone who uses currently 27 or 28T round ring."

Mutta kun tarkoitus on keventää, niin muuttuuko 26T ovaalilla liikaa. Jos siis ovaali toimii  :Hymy:

----------


## pep

Vaihdoin 28T pyöreestä 26T ovaaliin ja testilenkin puitteissa ei ainakaan omasta mielestä liikaa muuttunut...

----------


## Volvospede

Mä oon ajanu 26T ja 24T pyöreillä ja nyt hommasin kokeeksi AB:n 26T ovaalin. Ovaali tuntuu parhaalta näistä. 24T ratasta moni naureskeli että ompa pieni, mutta ei sillä käytännössä välitykset lopu ikinä, paitti alamäessä korkeintaan. Tasamalla ihan riittävä. Ne huippunopeusvälitykset on aika koomisia. Vaikka olishan se hienoo jos sellasella jaksais vetästä kierrokset "tappiin".

----------


## Blackborow

> ^Ja ei sovi XD-rissalle



Ei niin.





> Ovaalia kans mietin kokeilla samaan syssyyn, mutta onko siitä maastoajossa hirveästi hyötyä?



Mun mielestä on. Auttaa etenkin jyrkissä tömpäreissä. Vaihdoin viime syksynä omaan fläsään ovaalin ja pakko oli toisenkin maasturin eturatas päivittää ovaaliksi heti keväällä. IMO pyörän nousukyky parantui.

----------


## oivu

Oma valinta on 30 ovaali.

Muuten! Bontrager teki näköjään Gnarwhal 27.5x3.8 kumin 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

Shimanon vapaaratas vois löytyä jostain, ja siihen 11-46 Shimanon pakka. 
Sen kans 30 tai 32 AB Oval 👍

----------


## Jeltsar

Lisää (lue: liikaa) vaihtoehtoja  :Hymy: 

Kylläpähän se varmaan 26T ovaali olisi kommenttien perusteella. Alamäet sitten huilaa, jos sattuis välitykset loppumaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeltsar

Eli olisko tuo nyt sitten yhteensopiva F9.6seen?

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...D%5B17709%5D=1

----------


## Janos86

Itse ostin tuon 26t ovaalin ja ei ole liian pieni, saisi mielestäni vieläkin olla lyhyemmät välit mutta ei ole mahdollista

----------


## zeppo

> Oma valinta on 30 ovaali.
> 
> Muuten! Bontrager teki näköjään Gnarwhal 27.5x3.8 kumin 
> 
> Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Laitoin kyselyä Suvalaan tuosta Gnarwhal 27.5x3.8 renkaasta ja vastauksena tuli ettei ole Trekin listoilla ainakaan... Mistä sait tietoa että tuo olisi tarjolla?

----------


## oivu

> Laitoin kyselyä Suvalaan tuosta Gnarwhal 27.5x3.8 renkaasta ja vastauksena tuli ettei ole Trekin listoilla ainakaan... Mistä sait tietoa että tuo olisi tarjolla?



Tossa se oli. Mutta varmaan jenkkilässä vaan vielä 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zeppo

Toivotaan parasta. Laitan ostohousut jalkaan jos tuo tulee, Farley 9:iin eteen Blutolle ja taakse 4.5" leveä. Viime talven oli Maxxis:n FBF:t nastotettuna alla ja toimi todella hyvin mutta oli pienemmillä paineilla melekosen raskas polkea. Keväällä huomasi kun laittoi Hodagit takasin, meinas lähteä pyörä keulimaan. Nämä Gnarwhalit vois olla tämän vuoden investointi pyöräilyyn. Jos ei Gnarwhalia tule niin sitten mennään Minioneilla ens talvi, tuleepahan jerkkua reiteen ja rahat säästyy  :Hymy: .

----------


## Hub

Tarkoitusena olisi tilata 2018 Farley. 178 cm pituus ja 83 cm inseam -> 17,5"?

----------


## Janos86

Itse 178 pitkänä päädyin 17,5" runkoon, siihen vaihdoin pidemmän stemmin ja korottavan tangon niin nyt hyvä. Tosin 19,5" en edes ole kokeillut

----------


## PeteFC

> Tarkoitusena olisi tilata 2018 Farley. 178 cm pituus ja 83 cm inseam -> 17,5"?



Mulla on 19,5" farley 9.6, 183 cm ja inseam 88 cm. Uskoisin että tuo 17,5" on sulle aika sopiva, mutta kannattaa kokeilla 17,5" ja 19,5", jos mahdollista.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Volvospede

> Tarkoitusena olisi tilata 2018 Farley. 178 cm pituus ja 83 cm inseam -> 17,5"?



Mulla sama pituus ja sentin lyhyempi inseam ja trekki oli 19,5. Lyhensin kylläkin stemmiä reilusti. Lopputuloksena paljon mieleisempi kuin 17,5 joka tuntui ihan bmx pyörältä oman jälkeen. Aika moneen kertaan tuli kokeiltua kun kaverilla oli 17,5 runkoinen farley.

----------


## Boostikas

Onko kellään kokemuksia jo tuosta Trek Farley 5 2018 pyörästä? Auttaako se 27,5 mitään? Onko miten kevyt polkea lyhkäseen työmatkaan (noin 4km suunta)? Hintalaatusuhteeltaan vaikuttais hyvältä ja koeajaessa tuntu paljon paremmalta kuin 2017 malli. Mitään arvosteluja en löydä kyseistä pyörästä mistään...

----------


## Volvospede

> Onko kellään kokemuksia jo tuosta Trek Farley 5 2018 pyörästä? Auttaako se 27,5 mitään? Onko miten kevyt polkea lyhkäseen työmatkaan (noin 4km suunta)? Hintalaatusuhteeltaan vaikuttais hyvältä ja koeajaessa tuntu paljon paremmalta kuin 2017 malli. Mitään arvosteluja en löydä kyseistä pyörästä mistään...



4km menee varmasti kuin tyhjää vaan. Ite ajelin 20km /suunta 2017 Farley5 ja kait tuo 27,5 menee kevyemmin ainaki teoriassa, mä oo koeajanu jonku 50km niitä 3.8 leveitä 27,5 siinä jousto farleyssä ja hyvin ne kulki.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^^Vannekokoa enemmän vaikuttaa valittu rengas. Bicycle rolling resistancen mukaan JJ on selkeästi rullaavin rengas. Hodag rullaa perstuntumalla jonkin verran tahmeammin. Hodagia rullaavampaa ei vissiin 27,5" koossa kuitenkaan valmisteta.

Viikonloppuna on Eurobike, mahtaakohan siellä tulla tähän rengaskokoon uusia tuotteita?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Samaa mieltä. Ei Hodag huono rengas ole, mutta vaikka on 27.5" niin omastakin mielestä häviää JJ:lle mm rullaamisessa. Ei paljoa mutta kyllä sen huomaa.  Pieni ilmatila ei myöskään ollut minun juttu.  Itse ainakin pysyn 26" koossa. Ja svalpeltahan on tullut/tulossa Addix-seoksella oleva JJ, joten 26" valikoima entisestään paranee.

----------


## Boostikas

Farleyn 5:ssa on Gnarwhal. Mites se?

----------


## Ideatti

Joku kyseli reilu kuukausi takaperin miten 27.5x4.5 rengas mahtuu Farley Ex:ssä pyörimään niin piti käydä hakeen paikallisesta liikkeestä barbegazit kokeiluun ja kyllähän se joten kuten mahtu pyörimään nykyisellää ilman muutoksia, mutta kuvat kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa.


Kuten kuvista käy ilmi niin blutossa se mahtuu pyörimään, mutta pikaisen parin km testilenkin jälkeen totesin, että kiviä kun menee väliin niin ampaisevat kivasti suuntaan x. Manitou mastodon tilalle.

Takana oli kiekko hieman vempula niin koitin kuvata tuon ns. keskikohdasta mutta toisella puolen on reilu 5mm tilaa joten kiekkoa rihtaamalla hieman sinnepäin sekä hiomalla reunimmaiset nappulat mahtuu pyörimään hyvin. Nytkin otti kiinni vasta kun kallisti pyörää kunnolla vasemmalle. Talvella/suolla taitaa olla mahdoton yhdistelmä ellei tee sitä rihtausta ja hio nappuloita matalammaksi. Sisurit paikallaan ja painetta noin 0.5bar jos se jotakuta kiinnostaa.

Tuleeko itselleni pysyväksi niin kokeilen lähempänä talvea tehdä muutokset keulaan ja taakse ja sen jälkeen lisää testausta, muuten joutavat kiertoon. Takaisin 29+ renkaat paikalleen...

----------


## Swatsi

> Joku kyseli reilu kuukausi takaperin miten 27.5x4.5 rengas mahtuu Farley Ex:ssä pyörimään niin piti käydä hakeen paikallisesta liikkeestä barbegazit kokeiluun ja kyllähän se joten kuten mahtu pyörimään nykyisellää ilman muutoksia, mutta kuvat kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa.
> 
> 
> Kuten kuvista käy ilmi niin blutossa se mahtuu pyörimään, mutta pikaisen parin km testilenkin jälkeen totesin, että kiviä kun menee väliin niin ampaisevat kivasti suuntaan x. Manitou mastodon tilalle.
> 
> Takana oli kiekko hieman vempula niin koitin kuvata tuon ns. keskikohdasta mutta toisella puolen on reilu 5mm tilaa joten kiekkoa rihtaamalla hieman sinnepäin sekä hiomalla reunimmaiset nappulat mahtuu pyörimään hyvin. Nytkin otti kiinni vasta kun kallisti pyörää kunnolla vasemmalle. Talvella/suolla taitaa olla mahdoton yhdistelmä ellei tee sitä rihtausta ja hio nappuloita matalammaksi. Sisurit paikallaan ja painetta noin 0.5bar jos se jotakuta kiinnostaa.
> 
> Tuleeko itselleni pysyväksi niin kokeilen lähempänä talvea tehdä muutokset keulaan ja taakse ja sen jälkeen lisää testausta, muuten joutavat kiertoon. Takaisin 29+ renkaat paikalleen...



Itse ainakin jotain eri rengasvaihtoehdoista kyselin. Kiitoksia tiedosta ja kovin ahtaaltahan tuo näyttää eikä tarvinne itse kokeilla samaa. Orkkiskumeissa tuntuis olevan hyvä pito, mutta rullaavuus ei kovin kaksinen... mutta ei sitä huomaa, kun polulle pääsee  :Hymy:

----------


## zeppo

Itellä sama 'ongelma', blutossa ahtaus Barbegazilla. Pihi ja köyhä kun olen niin aion katkaista tuon Bluton välituen pois ja teen jyrsimellä lukittavat clämpit alaputkiin - niihin sitten voi tehdä vaikka rosteritangosta korvaavan tuen tuohon väliin. Mastodonille en näe mitään tarvetta kun olen Blutoon ihan tyytyväinen ja toisaalta tuo Mastodon on ollut niin vähän aikaa markkinoilla ettei siitä ole esim talvikokemuksia ollenkaan. Bluto toimi talvellakin mainiosti kun öljyt on vaihdettu liukkaampiin ja vaseliinit pakkasenkestäviin.

----------


## Kemizti

> Itellä sama 'ongelma', blutossa ahtaus Barbegazilla. Pihi ja köyhä kun olen niin aion katkaista tuon Bluton välituen pois ja teen jyrsimellä lukittavat clämpit alaputkiin - niihin sitten voi tehdä vaikka rosteritangosta korvaavan tuen tuohon väliin. Mastodonille en näe mitään tarvetta kun olen Blutoon ihan tyytyväinen ja toisaalta tuo Mastodon on ollut niin vähän aikaa markkinoilla ettei siitä ole esim talvikokemuksia ollenkaan. Bluto toimi talvellakin mainiosti kun öljyt on vaihdettu liukkaampiin ja vaseliinit pakkasenkestäviin.



Toivottavasti ymmärsin väärin..

----------


## zeppo

> Toivottavasti ymmärsin väärin..



Et ymmärtänyt - kyllä sitä parempaa vaseliinia on tarjolla  :Hymy: .

----------


## VSS

> ...aion katkaista tuon Bluton välituen pois ja teen jyrsimellä lukittavat clämpit alaputkiin - niihin sitten voi tehdä vaikka rosteritangosta korvaavan tuen tuohon väliin. Mastodonille en näe mitään tarvetta...





Pyydän että postaat kuvia modauksesta kun valmis.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Itellä sama 'ongelma', blutossa ahtaus Barbegazilla. Pihi ja köyhä kun olen niin aion katkaista tuon Bluton välituen pois ja teen jyrsimellä lukittavat clämpit alaputkiin - niihin sitten voi tehdä vaikka rosteritangosta korvaavan tuen tuohon väliin.



Tosi hieno ajatus.  Varmasti tulee hyvät säästöt. Ei muuta kuin rälläkkä soimaan.

----------


## zeppo

> Tosi hieno ajatus.  Varmasti tulee hyvät säästöt. Ei muuta kuin rälläkkä soimaan.



Irvistelijöitä on maailma pullollaan, siinä ei ole mitään uutta  :Hymy: . Kokeile joskus tehdä jotain uutta, saatat jopa oppia jotain rakentavan kommentointisi sijaan. 

Kun aika tulee niin pitää ensin mitata onko keulaputket pyöreät jotta  clampin saa kunnolla kiinni - mikäli ei ole niin sitten keulan huollon  yhteydessä pitää tarkastaa paljonko tuossa on materiaalivahvuutta siten  että voiko sorvissa ajaa putken clamppikohdan pyöreäksi. Sen verran  katsoin että putkessa on tasainen osuus johon clampin saisi kiinni mutta sen pyöreyttä en ole mitannut, maaliakin on päällä ihan kohtalaisesti. Valun jäljiltä on hyvinkin todennäköistä ettei putket ole pyöreät, silloin clamppi ei toimi.

----------


## Kemizti

Siis tyyppi on tosissaan katkomassa Blutoa.. huh. Sitä mä tarkotin, enkä rasvoja.. onnea valitsemallesi tielle.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Irvistelijöitä on maailma pullollaan, siinä ei ole mitään uutta . Kokeile joskus tehdä jotain uutta, saatat jopa oppia jotain rakentavan kommentointisi sijaan. 
> .



Varsinaisesti mitään uutta, siis sellaista mitä kukaan muu ei ole aikaisemmin tehnyt, en juurikaan ole tehnyt.  Mutta monenlaista muuta, esimerkiksi sellaista mitä useimmat tilaavat jonkun toisen tekemänä, on tullut sen verran tehtyä, että enpä taida viitsiä alkaa muistelemaan ja listaamaan.  
Ja tekemisilläni hankituilla tuloilla olen voinut sitten hankkia sellaista mitä itse ei ole kannattavaa tai käytännössä mahdollista tehdä.  Esimerkiksi keulat ja iskarit ja pääosin kaikki pyörän osat ovat sellaisia.

Toisin sanoen, teen sitä, tai niitä asioita, joita parhaiten osaan ja antaa muiden puolestaan tehdä se minkä parhaiten osaavat.  Eli erikoistutaan. 

Tietysti siihen mitä katsoo kannattavaksi itse tehdä, vaikuttaa myös paljon se millaisia vaatimuksia lopputuloksen suhteen on. Jollain se rajoittaa itse tekemistä, toisella taas laajentaa.

Jos keulaprojektistasi puhutaan, niin ei kuvailemasi toimenpide välttämättä mikään erikoisen vaikea ole. Mutta esimerkiksi sillä kuinka painava keulastasi tulee, ei saa olla paljonkaan merkitystä jos kuvailemiasi osia ruostumattomasta teräksestä tehtyjä osia siihen alkaa liittämään.  Samoin joutilasta aikaa täytyy olla. Ihan hetkessä tuota ei tee.

----------


## zeppo

Kiitos asiallisesta vastauksesta ! Itsellä aina kiehuu yli jos uusia  ajatuksia ja ideoita ollaan hyvin innokkaana aina ampumaan alas. Näihin  törmää silloin tällöin mutta sen ei saa antaa rajoittaa omaa tekemistä. 

Tuo  välituki olisi viisain tehdä alumiinista ja se pultataan sitten noihin  alaputkien clämppeihin. Omassa jyrsimessä on työkaluvalikoima  toistaiseksi todella pieni joten tuommoisen kaaren tekeminen ei tällä  hetkellä onnistu koneistaa alumiinista. Tuon kaaren voisi piirtää ja  koneistuttaa alumiinista, tuttuja koneistajia löytyy ja sen saisi  edullisestikin  - tosin sitten tulee mieleen miksei piirrä koko  helahoitoa ja koneistuta kaaritukea kokonaisuudessaan yhdestä  kappaleesta kaaren sisäklämppeineen päivineen. Toisaalta esim 12mm  rosteritangosta tehty kaari johon hitsataan laipat ei paina ihan  mahdottomia, toki paljon enemmän kuin alkuperäinen mutta mulle paino ei  ole ensisijainen kriteeri. Siihen saisi tehtyä helposti myös kiinnikkeen  pienelle kuraläpälle.

Ja niinkuin mainitsit, tuo ei tule ihan  hetkessä. Mutta pitää tarkkaan mittoa tuo alajalka seuraavan kerran kun  keulaa huollan. Jos näyttää että materiaalivahvuutta on niin sitten  menee välituki poikki  :Hymy:  - sopivassa välissä että on aikaa pyörää seisottaa.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Tarkoitusena olisi tilata 2018 Farley. 178 cm pituus ja 83 cm inseam -> 17,5"?



Aikalailla samat mitat täällä, alla 17,5" ja on ollut ihan ok. Ainakin ketterä ja stemmiäkin lyhensin, nyt 60mm. 19,5" menisi myös tod.näk jollain 30mm stemmillä mitä kaverin farleyta kokeilin mutta jotenkin kömpelön oloinen. Vakaampi se tietty varmaan olisi esim alamäissä.

Jos olisi 18,5" mutta kun ei  :Irvistys:

----------


## Ettan

Noi ajoasennot ja säädöt on kyllä niin erilaisia. Oon itse 173cm ja Farley 9.8 17,5" rungolla ja 90mm stemmillä. Ajan aika XC-asennossa ja XC-tyyppistä ajoa muutenkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hub

> Aikalailla samat mitat täällä, alla 17,5" ja on ollut ihan ok. Ainakin ketterä ja stemmiäkin lyhensin, nyt 60mm. 19,5" menisi myös tod.näk jollain 30mm stemmillä mitä kaverin farleyta kokeilin mutta jotenkin kömpelön oloinen. Vakaampi se tietty varmaan olisi esim alamäissä.
> 
> Jos olisi 18,5" mutta kun ei



Testin perusteella 17,5 tuntui paremmalta eli ketterämnältä. 19,5 ois mennyt myös mutta päädyin tilaamaan 17,5.

----------


## Peter Forsberg

Viimeinkin joku päätti kääriä hihansa ja ryhtyä toimeen loputtoman foorumipaskanjauhannan sijaan. Niin heti ollaan toppuuttelemassa. Runkoja on muokattu iät ja ajat.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Onko kommenttisi tarkoitettu edellisen sivun Bluto-keulan ahtauden väljennysprojektikeskusteluun?

----------


## jalu78

> ^Onko kommenttisi tarkoitettu edellisen sivun Bluto-keulan ahtauden väljennysprojektikeskusteluun?



Eipä tuo keulan muokkaus ole metallimiehelle mikään ihmetemppu. Custom-prätkissä käytetään vastaavaa palikkaa (mummorautaa) keulan vääntöjäykkyyden parantamiseksi. Oman vitosen päivitin blutolla ja 3.8 hodageilla. Alkuperäiset 4.5 gnarwhalit tuskin mahtuu blutossa pyörimään.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^On hyvä että on osunut tekijämiehiä foorumille. 


Itse katselin paria rokkaria ja alajalat eivät ole aivan sylinterin muotoiset. Mielenkiintoinen paksunnos on yläpäässä. Vaikutti olevan vielä toispuoleinen.  Clampin hyvä sopiminen vaatinee siis koneistusta.
Ja se mitä keuloja on tullut huollettua niin on jäänyt mielikuva että ei kyllä turhaa ainevahvuutta ole työstettäväksi jätetty.Tietty paino, tai paremminkin painon vähyys, on myyntivaltti.   Ainevahvuus on myös puristamista ajatellen varsin ohut, aivan eri luokkaa kuin moottoripyörien keuloissa.

Mutta edellä kuvattu ei tietenkään tarkoita sitä että toimenpide olisi mahdoton.  Oikeasti toimivan lopputuloksen saavuttaminen on kylläkin mielestäni vaikeaa ja aikaa vievää.  

Olisi mukava nähdä kuvia projektista, kun sellaiseen ryhdytte.

----------


## Antza44

Tuolta voi kuolata -18 Farleyt. Euroopassahan valikoima on olematon. https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/search/?text=farley

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tuolta voi kuolata -18 Farleyt. Euroopassahan valikoima on olematon. https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/search/?text=farley



Siis onko läskibuumi nyt historiaa? Canyonilla jäi Dudeja massiivisesti myymättä ja Trekki supistaa tarjontaansa(?) . Kummassakaan tapauksessa syynä ei ole paska tuote.

----------


## Blackborow

> Siis onko läskibuumi nyt historiaa? Canyonilla jäi Dudeja massiivisesti myymättä ja Trekki supistaa tarjontaansa(?) . Kummassakaan tapauksessa syynä ei ole paska tuote.



Niinhän ne puhuu, että Keski-Euroopassa tai edes Ruotsissa ei kukaan osta läskejä.

----------


## stumpe

> Siis onko läskibuumi nyt historiaa? Canyonilla jäi Dudeja massiivisesti myymättä ja Trekki supistaa tarjontaansa(?) . Kummassakaan tapauksessa syynä ei ole paska tuote.



No tuota, aika monta kuitufarleyta sano riks raks ja poks. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> No tuota, aika monta kuitufarleyta sano riks raks ja poks.



Dudella on vastaavasti hyvä maine. Ja vaikka Farleyn kuituversiot onkin osoittaneet hieman heikkoa kestävyyttä niin takuutapaukset on ilmeisestikin hoidettu varsin hyvin ja esimerkiksi foorumillakin Farleyyn luotetaan edelleen.  Joten en usko joidenkin rikkoutumisten vaikuttaneen merkittävästi. Ja on ehkä huomioitava sellainen seikka että läheskään kaikki eivät lue fillarifoorumia, tai läs cykelforum i Sverige.  Joten suurelle yleisölle rikkoutumiset eivät näy samalla tavalla kuin vaikka meille.

Keskiäkäisen lohjalaisen arvio läskibuumin loppumisesta, tai ainakin selvästä heikkenemisestä, voi kyllä olla oikeaan osunut.  Oikeasti läski on kuitenkin erikoispyörä, joka vähän kärjistäen ei ole välttämätön muussa kuin talvisessa maastoajossa.  Luulen että erikoisuuden takia läskiä ei enää hankita, ja todellisten talvimaasopyöräilyharrastajien määrä ei ehkä ole merkittävästi kasvanut. Ei ainakaan omien havaintojen perusteella.   Se mitä ihan mutulla seuraa tilannetta, niin erilainen sisäliikunta kiinnostaa suurinta osaa.
Itsekin on tullut muututtua hiukan kerettiläiseksi ja 29+ on vallannut alaa sulan maan ajoissa läskiltä. Ja osin myös talvisesta polkuajosta.  Joten pluspyörätkin omalta osaltaan monikäyttöisinä ovat ehkä valtaamassa läskin markkinaosuutta.

----------


## Ski

> Tuolta voi kuolata -18 Farleyt. Euroopassahan valikoima on olematon. https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/search/?text=farley



Onhan tuolla valinnanvaraa Amerikassa vielä.

Mutta jos se on muodista pois niin voikohan enää ajaakaan Läskillä ....?

----------


## Janos86

Olenkohan itse sitten todella ulkona nykymuodista kun omistan kaksi kuitu Farleyta  tosin toisesta varmaan joutaisi eroon kun ei oikeen kahdella voi ajella

----------


## Blackborow

> No tuota, aika monta kuitufarleyta sano riks raks ja poks.



Ja siksi Trek työntää niitä edelleen Pohjois-Amerikan markkinoille, mutta ei Eurooppaan  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Käytettyjen läskien hintojen pitäisi laskea huomattavasti, jos buumi tosiaan on heikkenemässä.  Ja kyllä toi uusien mallivalikoiman selvä supistuminen viittaa minusta aika selvästi kysynnän laskuun. Ei kannata pitää varastoissa montaa mallia ja  vielä useampaa kokoa.  Jos pyöriä menisi, ja tavara ja raha liikkuisi, valikoiman pitäisi laajentua.

Mutta eihän tämäkään todellisten talvimaastopyöräharrastajien tilannetta suuremmin muuta.

----------


## Blackborow

> Käytettyjen läskien hintojen pitäisi laskea huomattavasti, jos buumi tosiaan on heikkenemässä.  Ja kyllä toi uusien mallivalikoiman selvä supistuminen viittaa minusta aika selvästi kysynnän laskuun. E



Niin tämä tilanne lienee muualla Euroopassa. En ole seurannut myyntipalstoja ulkomailla. Suomessa myynti kaiketi vetää edelleen ihan hyvin, mutta tämä katajainen kansa ostaa niin vähän pyöriä, että ei heidän takiaa kannata mallistoa laajana pitää. Käsittääkseni esimerkiksi paikallinen on myynyt uudet Farley 5:t sitä mukaa kun niitä on saapunut varastoon.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Keskiäkäisen lohjalaisen arvio läskibuumin loppumisesta, tai ainakin selvästä heikkenemisestä, voi kyllä olla oikeaan osunut.



Kuulopuheiden perusteella Sram eli RockShox on laittanut Bluton tuotekehityksen jäihin heikentyvän markkinan takia.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Näköjään Trek on laittanut 2018 malleihin Manitou Mastodinin Farley EX 9.8 ja Farley 7:aan. Tuo seiska vaikuttaa hyvältä 27,5x4,5 + Manitoulla. Hintakin Jenkeissä alle 2500. Painoa on 16kg siunaantunut tuolle 7:lle.

----------


## Jakke81

^ tainnut olla jäissä heti markkinoille tulon jlk. Laatu / toiminta ei juuri ole muuttunut.

----------


## oivu

> Näköjään Trek on laittanut 2018 malleihin Manitou Mastodinin Farley EX 9.8 ja Farley 7:aan. Tuo seiska vaikuttaa hyvältä 27,5x4,5 + Manitoulla. Hintakin Jenkeissä alle 2500. Painoa on 16kg siunaantunut tuolle 7:lle.



Juu ja painoakin on näköjään tullu lisää ex 9.8 :siin.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H. Moilanen

> ^ tainnut olla jäissä heti markkinoille tulon jlk. Laatu / toiminta ei juuri ole muuttunut.



En tiedä mitä pöydällä on ollut suunnitelmissa, mutta muutokset ovat olleet aika maltillisia ja huomaamattomia. Ilmeiseti kestävyyteen liittyviä parannuksia. Peruskonstruktio on pysynyt samana.

----------


## Jii-Pee

Itsellä uusi Trek Farley 9.6 2017 hiilari räikeän värinen siis. Ajettu ehkä noin 300 kilsaa. Tällähetkellä odotellaan uutta runkoa ameriikasta saapuvaksi ostoliikkeeseen. Syynä takahaarukan yläpuolella/satulaputken alaosassa todella hienovarainen hiusmurtuma joka ei edes kynnellä tunnu. Tilalle tulossa ilmeisesti harmaa Farley 9.8 noin 2000 dollarin runko. Takuu pelaa hyvin mutta voisivat toki kestää kauemmin  :Hymy:  P.S jälki voi olla myös vaan maalissa kun en ole asiantuntija. Harmaa ohut viiva sivuille ja ylös.

----------


## juho_u

Tuo takuu runko tuntuu kestävän paremmin. Myös maalipinta on parempi, orkkis rungosta valon akku naarmutti maalipinnan, mutta takuu rungosta ei. Ainut ongelma on ollut takuurungon hiilikuituinen ohjainputki. Nykyinen rethalin stemmi ei meinannut pysyä luistamatta.

----------


## Paksupolkija

> Juu ja painoakin on näköjään tullu lisää ex 9.8 :siin.
> 
> Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Eli paras olisi ostaa 2018 Farley 5, pistää Haru myyntiin ja tilata Mastodon  :Vink:

----------


## ahti

> Eli paras olisi ostaa 2018 Farley 5, pistää Haru myyntiin ja tilata Mastodon



Tais tässäkin langassa olla pari sivua taaksepäin juttua että mastodonissa ottaa säätönamiskat runkoon kiinni kun tarpeeksi kääntää. Vai onko tähän joku ratkaisu? 

Aiemmin kysyin asiaa pyöräkaupasta ja jenkeistä saivat tämmöisen vastauksen:





> No, unfortunately the Mastodon is just a massively wide fork and it will hit the downtube – I’m not familiar with any sort of offset they offer that is better than others – it’s just a wide fork that accommodates 27.5x4.5” tires so it’s wide.
> I do think it is only select sizes that this can happen – I think sizes 15.5” and 17.5”. So it might clear on the 19.5” and 21.5”, but that’s a strong might. I could be wrong and it might hit on all sizes.
> 
> Regardless, we started installing the KnockBlock downtube armor on the Farley 7, if the customer is deadset on running this fork on this bike, we’d recommend they run that too to help protect the downtube. Note this would not make it a warranty if the fork knobs did contact the frame and damaged one or the other, but, it will help in some cases to protect these parts.



En tiedä myyvätkö sitten tuota seiskaa, jossa olettaisin että on sama runkogeometria, siellä ilman runkotakuuta  :Sekaisin:

----------


## jalu78

Kuvien perusteella melko pienestä kiinni. Jos ruotoputken alapään koneistuksessa on yhtään ylimääräistä niin alakoolia nostamalla saisi haarukkaa vähän alemmas.

----------


## Paksupolkija

> Tais tässäkin langassa olla pari sivua taaksepäin juttua että mastodonissa ottaa säätönamiskat runkoon kiinni kun tarpeeksi kääntää. Vai onko tähän joku ratkaisu?



En kyllä näe kuin positiivisen ongelman. Asentaa keulakulman muutospalan siihe emäputken alle, niin saa vaikka asteen loivemman kulman samalla. Riittänee siihen, ettei säätönamiska ota kiinni?

----------


## Antza44

> En kyllä näe kuin positiivisen ongelman. Asentaa keulakulman muutospalan siihe emäputken alle, niin saa vaikka asteen loivemman kulman samalla. Riittänee siihen, ettei säätönamiska ota kiinni?



Korkeampi Crown race lienee ainoa vaihtoehto tuossa, kun laakeri on suoraan runkoon tehdyssä laakeripesässä.

----------


## arska r

Wampa kiekoissa näkyi olevan tubeles  teipit tehdas asennettuna☺

----------


## Mika K

> Keskiäkäisen lohjalaisen arvio läskibuumin loppumisesta, tai ainakin selvästä heikkenemisestä, voi kyllä olla oikeaan osunut.  Oikeasti läski on kuitenkin erikoispyörä, joka vähän kärjistäen ei ole välttämätön muussa kuin talvisessa maastoajossa.  Luulen että erikoisuuden takia läskiä ei enää hankita, ja todellisten talvimaasopyöräilyharrastajien määrä ei ehkä ole merkittävästi kasvanut. Ei ainakaan omien havaintojen perusteella.



Kyllä ainakin täällä pohjoisemmassa on ihan selvästi talviharrastaminen fillarin kanssa ollut merkittävässä kasvussa viime vuoden aikaan. Noin 3-5v sitten sai aika rauhassa ajella, kun nyt ihan jatkuvalla syötöllä on harrastajia poluilla läskipyörien kanssa vastassa. Todella paljon uusia harrastajia on tullut mukaan läskipyörien myötä, joita ennen maastoajo ei kiinnostanut ja monia kiinnostaa erilaiset reitit esim. tässä lähellä Iso-Syötteellä ja muutenkin retkihommat ovat selkeässä kasvussa. Luontoliikkumisen buumi ja satsauksen infraan kulkevat tässä tavallaan käsikädessä sanoisin..

----------


## snocross

Onkos joku päässyt jo enemmän rullailemaan tuolla -18 Farley vitosella? Millasia kokemuksia?
Kannattaako laittaa ostohousut jalkaan?

----------


## Väsä

> Onkos joku päässyt jo enemmän rullailemaan tuolla -18 Farley vitosella? Millasia kokemuksia?
> Kannattaako laittaa ostohousut jalkaan?



Hyvinhän tuo tuntuu samanlaiselta kuin tämän vuoden seiska jos ei shimanon ja sramin vaihteistojen eroja oteta huomioon. Suosittelen laittamaan housut jalkaan, kun tällä hetkellä keskusvarasto tarjoaa arvioiduks toimitusajaks 19,5" runkokoolle marraskuuta ja 17,5" tammikuuta.

----------


## mts80

> Onkos joku päässyt jo enemmän rullailemaan tuolla -18 Farley vitosella? Millasia kokemuksia?
> Kannattaako laittaa ostohousut jalkaan?



Vertailupohjaa ei ole , kun tämä on ensimmäinen läski, mutta olen pyörästä tykännyt kovasti.*
Alkuperäiset renkaat vaihdoin barbegazeihin, ja gnarwhalit jää oottamaan talvea+nastoja. Ei muuta ku nostat housut kainaloon ja kauppoille!!

----------


## jalu78

Mä vedin heti ostohousut jalkaan ja painelin kauppaan kun näin uuden vitosen. Olen 180 pitkä, koeajoin 17,5 ja 19,5 ja otin isomman. Gnarwhalit oli liian karkeat mun makuun, ne odottaa mullakin talvea, nyt alla hodagit. Tankoa olen kaventanut joku 60mm, penkin olen vaihtanut pehmeämpään, 28T eturatas vaihtui 30T ovaaliin ja keulana on bluto. Cube oli toinen vaihtoehto just joustokeulan takia. Nyt on hyvä ��

----------


## simojoki

Rouvake osti ensimaasturiksi '18 Farley 5:n, oha se asiallinen tekele!
Renkaat vaihdoin Barbeihin, sisurit veks ja vähän vaihtelin ohjaamon putkiosia, niin ihan siedettävän painoseltakin vaikuttaa.

Oulun Pyörä-Suvalasta kannattaa kysellä - sieltä noita kannetaan päivittäin jonossa ulos.

----------


## snocross

Kiitokset kokemuksista.
 Eihän siinä koeajon jälkeen voinu muuta kuin laittaa tilauksen sisään. 
187cm pituisena 21,5 tuntui omaan kroppaan yllättävän valmiilta paketilta heti kättelyssä. 
Nyt odottelemaan, kun toimitusajaksi arvioitiin pari viikkoa.

----------


## Janos86

Saakos noita rungossa olevia vaijeriläpivientejä ihan paikallisilta kauppiailta vai mistä porukat niitä ostellut. Suunnitelmissa laittaa omaan 9.6 tuo Trekin hissitolppa

----------


## oivu

> Saakos noita rungossa olevia vaijeriläpivientejä ihan paikallisilta kauppiailta vai mistä porukat niitä ostellut. Suunnitelmissa laittaa omaan 9.6 tuo Trekin hiilarinen hissitolppa



Hiilarinen hissitolppa? Onko multa jotain jääny huomaamatta... Mistä noita saa ostaa?

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Janos86

Ajatusvirheet korjattu, eihän se mitään hiilaria tietenkään ole  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## oivu

> Ajatusvirheet korjattu, eihän se mitään hiilaria tietenkään ole



Onneks ei oo tehnyt....  Säästyi rahat 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> 187cm pituisena 21,5 tuntui omaan kroppaan yllättävän valmiilta paketilta heti kättelyssä. 
> .



Itsellä saman mittaisena 21.5" Stache ja aivan sopivalta tuntuu.

----------


## jtornwal

Mikä olisi hyvä/paras runkolaukku farley 9.6 :een ? Jos saisi sinne työkalut, varaosat ja vaihtopaidan niin taakka selässä voisi vähän keventyä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Janos86

Itse päädyin tekemään itse, saa juuri oikeankokoisen ja sisälle sellaisia taskuja mitä haluaa

----------


## jalu78

Ei mahtunut 27,5x4,5 barbegazit mun blutossa pyörimään... nappulat ottaa ylätukeen kiinni

----------


## Jakke81

https://m.facebook.com/pyoraosa/posts/1637809992916636

Uuden mallin 9.6 farleyn ostoon mahdollisuus 

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Paksupolkija

Oispa ollut Farley 7 ja vaikka 2499 netto, niin oisin ollut kinostunut.

----------


## Hakum

Tästä Farley 7 2018. Hintaakin 2390.
http://www.pyoraosa.fi/tuotteet.html?id=15/593421

----------


## Paksupolkija

Just näin, tuo on aika kaukana 2018:sta jossa Mastodon keulana.

----------


## NoordMan

Niin kun kuvassa on F5 ja kun siihen vaihtaa jarrut ja voimansiirron niin miten siitä tulee F7?  Mulla on 2017 mallin F7 johon on vaihdettu jarrut, putkiosat vanteet yms. niin mikä se sitten on? F8.7?

Lähetetty minun E5603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Väsä

Tuota F7 ei nyt ilmeisesti ole tulossa ees erikoisrahtina jenkeistä mikä on tosi harmi..

----------


## jalu78

Ostaa F5 ja laittaa siihen joustokeulan ni eikö se ole siinä?

----------


## Väsä

> Ostaa F5 ja laittaa siihen joustokeulan ni eikö se ole siinä?



Nii värisokee ei mitään häviä

----------


## Antza44

> https://m.facebook.com/pyoraosa/posts/1637809992916636
> 
> Uuden mallin 9.6 farleyn ostoon mahdollisuus 
> 
> Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Saatavuus Helmikuu. Puoli on seasonia myöhässä!

----------


## jalu78

> Nii värisokee ei mitään häviä



Punainen on muutenki tyttöjen väri

----------


## Väsä

> Punainen on muutenki tyttöjen väri



Eiks nää fatbiket aika neitien pyöriä ole

----------


## jalu78

> Itellä sama 'ongelma', blutossa ahtaus Barbegazilla. Pihi ja köyhä kun olen niin aion katkaista tuon Bluton välituen pois ja teen jyrsimellä lukittavat clämpit alaputkiin - niihin sitten voi tehdä vaikka rosteritangosta korvaavan tuen tuohon väliin. Mastodonille en näe mitään tarvetta kun olen Blutoon ihan tyytyväinen ja toisaalta tuo Mastodon on ollut niin vähän aikaa markkinoilla ettei siitä ole esim talvikokemuksia ollenkaan. Bluto toimi talvellakin mainiosti kun öljyt on vaihdettu liukkaampiin ja vaseliinit pakkasenkestäviin.



Entä jos täytehitsais välituen umpeen ja sitten alapuolelta vähän hioo renkaalle tilaa? Ei se paljosta ole kiinni ettei barbegazi mahtuisi kunnolla pyörimään...

----------


## mk

Farley  9.6 2016 ja vapaaratas .. millainen operaatio aukaista ja laittaa ohkasempaa voitelua. Tuntuu että pakkaset kangistaa ..  :Sekaisin:

----------


## H. Moilanen

Napa ilmeisesti Bontragerin Jackalope? Tämä tieto löytyi Trekin arkistosta.

Vapari irtoaa kun lyöt akselin pois vaparin puolelta. Akseli tulee jarrun puolen runkolaakerin kanssa pihalle ja vapari lähtee nostamalla irti. Todennäköisempi syyllinen vaparin laakerivaurio kuin vaseliinin aiheuttama kangistuminen.

----------


## Antza44

> Farley  9.6 2016 ja vapaaratas .. millainen operaatio aukaista ja laittaa ohkasempaa voitelua. Tuntuu että pakkaset kangistaa ..



Veikkaan, että pääty korkki on kierteellä oikea tai vasen kätinen ja sitten vapaaratas lähtee akselista vetämällä. En usko, että tarvitsee akselia/laakeria lyödä ulos.

----------


## mk

> Veikkaan, että pääty korkki on kierteellä oikea tai vasen kätinen ja sitten vapaaratas lähtee akselista vetämällä. En usko, että tarvitsee akselia/laakeria lyödä ulos.



soitin varmuudeks myyjäliikkeeseen ja kertoi että tuo ois suljettu paketti, joka vaihtuu kerralla .. No vien kiekon tarkistuksiin, josko vaihtuis jo tänään ja pääsis aamulla poluille testimään talvirengastusta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antza44

> soitin varmuudeks myyjäliikkeeseen ja kertoi että tuo ois suljettu paketti, joka vaihtuu kerralla .. No vien kiekon tarkistuksiin, josko vaihtuis jo tänään ja pääsis aamulla poluille testimään talvirengastusta



Eli Trekkin suunnittelu loistaa tässäkin tapauksessa :Irvistys: .

----------


## mk

> Eli Trekkin suunnittelu loistaa tässäkin tapauksessa.



vissiin niin uusi pyörä että pitäisi kyllä näkyä huollon hinnassa ... Tiiä sitten .. Joskus vituttaa kun ei hankkinut yhteensopivampaa vaikka kanjonin tuudddd .. Mutta kun kivijalka myy vaan tuota trek merkkiä niin maasturit on sitten siitä ja näillä mennään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Veikkaan, että pääty korkki on kierteellä oikea tai vasen kätinen ja sitten vapaaratas lähtee akselista vetämällä. En usko, että tarvitsee akselia/laakeria lyödä ulos.



Näin se muistaakseni itselläni olleissa Jackalopeissa oli. Eli korkki irti ja vapari lähtee kevyesti vetämällä irti.

----------


## Polun tukko

> soitin varmuudeks myyjäliikkeeseen ja kertoi että tuo ois suljettu paketti, joka vaihtuu kerralla .. No vien kiekon tarkistuksiin, josko vaihtuis jo tänään ja pääsis aamulla poluille testimään talvirengastusta



Siis haluat voidella kynnet?

Kasetti irti niin siellähän se vapari on. Adapteri pois jonka jälkeen vapari irtoaa muistaakseni vetämällä.

----------


## mk

> Siis haluat voidella kynnet?
> 
> Kasetti irti niin siellähän se vapari on. Adapteri pois jonka jälkeen vapari irtoaa muistaakseni vetämällä.



En nyt alkanut asiasta väittelemään, kun oli kova into korjata vika .. uudehko pyörä ja vielä Trek 


Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ööh... eipä se mutteri ainakaan XD-vaparissa pidettele kuin laakeria ulkokehältään. Eikä vapari lähtenyt sellaisenaan irti. Vaparin laakerit olivat sen verran jämptillä sovitteella akselissa.

----------


## Antza44

> Ööh... eipä se mutteri ainakaan XD-vaparissa pidettele kuin laakeria ulkokehältään. Eikä vapari lähtenyt sellaisenaan irti. Vaparin laakerit olivat sen verran jämptillä sovitteella akselissa.



No Trekin toleranssit on tunnetusti mitä sattuu, mutta noilla spekseillä pitäisi vaparin lähteä vetämällä ulos.

----------


## H. Moilanen

On tietysti mahdollista, että kauppiaalta™ kuultu vikadiagnoosi, eli väliholkin rypistyminen, on ollut se syy miksi vapari on istunut akselissa kuin skönde siellä kuuluisassa Junttilan tuvan seinässä. En lähtenyt purkamaan tuota hökötystä kun ei siihen varaosiakaan saa. Kynsi poikki ja korjauksena satasen vapari. No, elämä on.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> No Trekin toleranssit on tunnetusti mitä sattuu, mutta noilla spekseillä pitäisi vaparin lähteä vetämällä ulos.



Piti vielä pajassa varmistaa, mutta vapari on akselissa kiinni pelkästään laakereillaan. Eli sovitteen ahtaudesta riippuen, vapari joko lähtee vetämällä irti tai sitten ei. Väliholkissa ei näkynyt rypistymisen jälkiä, eikä akselissa ylimääräsiä raapaleita tms. Näyttää siltä, että ainakin meikäläisen kohdalla urakuulalaakerin sovitus akselille on sellainen kuin sen oikeasti pitäisi ollakin.

----------


## puumangeri

Katselin Farley 5 ja pisti silmään 27,5 vanteet. Mikäs homma tämä nyt on...eikö näissä läskeissä pitäis olla 26"? Saako noille 27,5 vanteille edes läskejä renkaita niin hyvin kuin normiläskeille? Villi veikkaus: renkaat on kalliimpia kuin 26" läskien renkaat?


Edit: tsekkasin pari kauppaa läpi ja löysin kahdet erilaiset 27,5" läskit kumet. 26" vanteille löytyi useita kymmeniä. Vai olenko ymmärtänyt jotain perustavanlaatuista väärin?

----------


## Antza44

> Katselin Farley 5 ja pisti silmään 27,5 vanteet. Mikäs homma tämä nyt on...eikö näissä läskeissä pitäis olla 26"? Saako noille 27,5 vanteille edes läskejä renkaita niin hyvin kuin normiläskeille? Villi veikkaus: renkaat on kalliimpia kuin 26" läskien renkaat?
> 
> 
> Edit: tsekkasin pari kauppaa läpi ja löysin kahdet erilaiset 27,5" läskit kumet. 26" vanteille löytyi useita kymmeniä. Vai olenko ymmärtänyt jotain perustavanlaatuista väärin?



Olet ymmärtänyt juuri oikein. Trek halusi valita omiin läskeihinsä tuon 27.5" vanteen. Aluksi heilläkin kaikki oli 26" sittemmin osa ja nyt kaikki mallit. Maxxiselta löytyy ainakin 27.5" mutta nekin vain 4". Bonragerilla useampi eri versio.

----------


## jalu78

Mikä tuo Maxxis 27.5 x 4 kumi on?

----------


## Antza44

> Mikä tuo Maxxis 27.5 x 4 kumi on?



Minion
http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-509-135-minion-fbf
http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-510-135-minion-fbr

----------


## oivu

Tossa on jotain kumeja.

Bontrager Barbegazi         27.5x4.5  1250g
Bontrager Gnarwhal          27.5x4.5  1510g
Bontrager Hodag               27.5x3.8  1250g
Maxxis Minion FBF           27.5x3.8 
Maxxis Minion FBR.          27.5x3.8 
Panaracer Fat B Nimble* 27.5x3.5 
Terrene Cake Eater           27.5x4.0
Vee Tire T-Fatty                 27.5x3.25 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Paksupolkija

Farley EX 8 menee taakse Barbegazi         27.5x4.5 ja Gnarwhal          27.5x4.5 ilmeisesti parin millin etäisyydellä alahaarukkaputkiin. Muuttuuko tilanne paremmaksi esim. 65mm kehällä? Eikö rengas muutu hieman pyöreämmäksi vs. vakio vanne, joten ihan lievällä reunanappuloiden hionnalla (tai ilman) voisi selvitä?

----------


## NoordMan

Alu Farley 10,8 kg

Eli kuinka keventely lähti lapasesta... Pyörä on F 7 2017.  Alkuun piti vaihtaa vaan stonga ja tolppa, nyt ei ole alkuperäistä kuin vaihtaja ja liipasin. Tässä vähän osalistaa:

- Renkaat JJ 4.0 LS 
- Vanteet Black Eagle 65 mm MCarbon
- Navat Dt Swiss 350
- Levyt Sram Centerline 
- Takapakka Sram XO1
- Eturatas Absolute Black Oval
- Kammet Race Face Next SL G4
- Satulatolppa Race Face Next Carbon
- Satula Selle Italia SLR Flow 
- Stonga Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon
- Stemmi Renthal Apex 
- Gripit ODI Maris Stromberg

Kuvan ottamisen jälkeen jarruiksi päivittyi Sram Level Ultimatet.

Jää nähtäväksi kuinka JJ 4.0 LS kestää kotipolkujen kivikot. Todennäköisempi rengasvaihtoehto on jo aiemmin käytössä ollut JJ 4.4 SS. Niillä pyörän paino ilman polkimia on 11,2 kg.

----------


## Jeltsar

No huhhuh, nyt on noordmanilla kevyttä. Ihmettelen vaan miten oma F9.6 painaa 12kg seuraavilla muutoksilla 

- 65mm mcarbon kiekot 
- race face next tolppa
- nukeproof cf-tanko (780mm!)
- 60mm bontragerin alu-stemmi
- AB ovaali 26T 
- 4,5" barbet 

Navoiksi siirsin jackalopet, kun kuitenkin toimivat (virhe?), 2x pulloteline ja vanhaa sisurua ketjusuojana. Kammet tietty voisi vielä vaihtaa kevennysmielessä.

----------


## NoordMan

Niin en edes tiedä mikä on kuitu ja alurungon painoero. Enkä tiedä mitä Jackalope navat painaa mutta jos sulla on 27,5 kehät niin niistä ja renkaista tulee eroa 700-800 g. Kammet 200 g, takapakka 130 g,  jarrut reilu 100 g, litkua mulla ei ole kuin 120 ml jne. Ei sinne 11 kg alle helposti päässyt.

----------


## Jeltsar

Aivan, se selittää. Joskus löytyi tieto, että Jackalope etukiekko painoi kaikkineen 1330g ja taka 1552g. Pelkät kehät oli aika tasan kilon kun punnitsin. Litkuakin taitaa olla omassa reilummalla kädellä. 

Että eipä se joo helpolla ihan noin paljon kevene, pointsit siitä 👍

Miltä muuten tuntuu ajossa? Oma koeajo päätyi tänään heti alkuun ketjun katkeamiseen  :Irvistys:

----------


## NoordMan

Kyllä se joka kerta hymyilyttää kun liikkeelle lähtee. Mulla on toisena pyöränä 14 kg plussatäpäri ja sen jälkeen varsinkin kiipeäminen on helppoa. Näistä 4.0 Jumbo Jimeistä en ole vielä varma. Kyllähän niillä pyörä kiihtyy mutta ihan kuin vauhdin ylläpitäminen olis vaikeampaa kuin isommilla renkailla. Täytyy totutella.

----------


## jalu78

F5 2018 jarrut soi kylmänä niin että korvat meinaa haljeta. Mikä neuvoksi, eri palatko?

----------


## PeteFC

> F5 2018 jarrut soi kylmänä niin että korvat meinaa haljeta. Mikä neuvoksi, eri palatko?



Se on vaan kylmällä ominaisuus. Yleensä jossain vaiheessa lenkkiä ei enää pidä kovin paljoa meteliä.
Mulla siis 9.6 farley ja sramin jarrut. Kaikki kikat kokeillu, mutta ei tuo ole kuin talvella ongelma kun ne vinkuu. Niihin on vaan totuttava.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 69Hz

> F5 2018 jarrut soi kylmänä niin että korvat meinaa haljeta. Mikä neuvoksi, eri palatko?



Mitkä palat mahtaa olla (orgaaniset/rauta)?


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## zeppo

Vaihdoin omaan F9:iin taakse Jagwiren punaiset palat ja alkoi kyllä kirkua miehekkäästi. Alkuperäisillä paloilla ei vinkunut kuin vesisateessa eli tämä on täysin paloista kiinni eikä jarrujen mallista / merkistä. Pitää vissiin hakea tilalle alkuperäisen tyyppiset palat Suvalasta.

Olisko jollakulla olisi vinkkiä hyviin vinkumattomiin paloihin?

----------


## mk

Onkos 9.6 (2016) 11v päivittäneitä tuohon GX Eagle 12spd malliseen .. Menee ratasta uusiks niin talven jälkeen vois olla sama laittaa sama kuin täysnotkussakin .. "~300,-" hintaan sais "SRAM
GX Eagle 12-speed Trigger Upgrade" - kittiä , joten hiukkasen houkuttelis ottaa jo varuille  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Jos yhtä hyvin toi 12-speed toimii kuin 11-pykäläinen, niin ei kyllä ole hullumpi tarjous.

----------


## TheMiklu

Mielestäni paremmin se toimii kuin samantasonen 1x11. Cuben Nutrailiin GX Eaglen laitoin.

----------


## arska r

Osaako kukaan sanoa mahtuuko farley ex 9.8 26" 90mm vanne 4.8 renkaalla taakse

----------


## mk

> Onkos 9.6 (2016) 11v päivittäneitä tuohon GX Eagle 12spd malliseen .. Menee ratasta uusiks niin talven jälkeen vois olla sama laittaa sama kuin täysnotkussakin .. "~300,-" hintaan sais "SRAM
> GX Eagle 12-speed Trigger Upgrade" - kittiä , joten hiukkasen houkuttelis ottaa jo varuille



Tähän hiukan liittyen onko kokemuksia noista 11spd ketjujen käytöstä 12spd eagle voimansiirrossa ... Muutamia ketjuja jo valmiina ja tietysti testaamalla selviäis , mutta jos ois arviota antaa toimiiko ihan samalla lailla .. Hintaa vain on noin 50% 11spd vs.12spd ketjut ,,

----------


## hemppa

> Tähän hiukan liittyen onko kokemuksia noista 11spd ketjujen käytöstä 12spd eagle voimansiirrossa ... Muutamia ketjuja jo valmiina ja tietysti testaamalla selviäis , mutta jos ois arviota antaa toimiiko ihan samalla lailla .. Hintaa vain on noin 50% 11spd vs.12spd ketjut ,,



12s ketju on kapeampi kuin 11s (5.25 mm vs. 5.6mm) joten tuskin toimii ainakaan kovin hyvin

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/should-i-up...-need-to-know/

----------


## mk

> 12s ketju on kapeampi kuin 11s (5.25 mm vs. 5.6mm) joten tuskin toimii ainakaan kovin hyvin
> http://enduro-mtb.com/en/should-i-up...-need-to-know/



näinhän tuo on , mutta toisaalla forumeissa joku käytti ongelmitta ..  Itse taidan välttää ongelmia enkä ala testaamaan kympin/parin takia ..

----------


## H. Moilanen

Olosuhteiden pakosta tuli joskus liitettyä 12spd ketju 10spd liitospalalla. Tuo kymppilukko ei aiheuttanut mitää ongelmia vaihtamiseen tai äänisaastetta ketjusta. Tällä kokeilulla 11 ketju voisi toimiakin 12 systeemissä.

----------


## Jeltsar

Tähän eagle-keskusteluun viitaten: itellä riitti kun vaihtoi 26T ovaalin eteen. Saa hyödynnettyä pakkaa paljon paremmin vaikka vieläkin jää raskain vaihde pelkästään alamäkisiirtymiin.

----------


## mk

> Tähän eagle-keskusteluun viitaten: itellä riitti kun vaihtoi 26T ovaalin eteen. Saa hyödynnettyä pakkaa paljon paremmin vaikka vieläkin jää raskain vaihde pelkästään alamäkisiirtymiin.



Itsellä nyt menossa farley 9.6.een alkuperäisen 28T tilalle joko 30T tai 30T ovaali ... Seudun tasasilla jäänyt tuo tiuhempi pää kokonaan käyttämättä .. 30T riittää pohjosempaankin ja ovaalina menis ehkä 32T kun takana on 11 spd ja tiuhin 42

Fuel ex8 täysjoustossa on eaglen 12 spd 11-50 .. olihan silllä kiva kiipeillä pohjosen keskuksien polkuja penkistä istuen  :Hymy:

----------


## NoordMan

En tiedä onko kuitusessa paremmin tilaa rattaalle vs. alufarley mutta itsellä jäi F7:n toi 30 T ovaali laittamatta kun hipoi melkein chainstayhin kiinni. Oon tosin vaihtanut kammet RF Nexteihin 170 mm akselilla eli ratas on vähän sisempänä kuin alkuperäinen. Mutta melkein uskaltaisin väittää että 32 ovaali ei mahdu, se vastaa kuitenkin suurimmillaan halkaisijaltaan 34 T normiratasta.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Itsellä nyt menossa farley 9.6.een alkuperäisen 28T tilalle joko 30T tai 30T ovaali ... Seudun tasasilla jäänyt tuo tiuhempi pää kokonaan käyttämättä .. 30T riittää pohjosempaankin ja ovaalina menis ehkä 32T kun takana on 11 spd ja tiuhin 42
> 
> Fuel ex8 täysjoustossa on eaglen 12 spd 11-50 .. olihan silllä kiva kiipeillä pohjosen keskuksien polkuja penkistä istuen



Noh, makuja on monia. Niin myös maastoja. Ja reisiä 😊

----------


## mk

:Leveä hymy:  ... Ehkä se on tää tasanen maasto enempiki mikä vetää isompaan eturieskaan ..  No kohta tuo selviää jos illalla pääsee jo ruuvaamaan ja testaamaan.. (Tai sitten tänään vielä tunkataan vanhalla ja säädetään myöhemmin. miten posti kulkee)

----------


## jalu78

Loppu jarrujen ulina ku hioin kitkapinnat ja pesin levyt kliinerillä

----------


## jalu78

> Loppu jarrujen ulina ku hioin kitkapinnat ja pesin levyt kliinerillä



Eipä se jarrujen ulina loppunut kun vasta vaihtamalla sramin jarrut shimanoon

----------


## jtornwal

> No huhhuh, nyt on noordmanilla kevyttä. Ihmettelen vaan miten oma F9.6 painaa 12kg seuraavilla muutoksilla 
> 
> - 65mm mcarbon kiekot 
> - race face next tolppa
> - nukeproof cf-tanko (780mm!)
> - 60mm bontragerin alu-stemmi
> - AB ovaali 26T 
> - 4,5" barbet 
> 
> Navoiksi siirsin jackalopet, kun kuitenkin toimivat (virhe?), 2x pulloteline ja vanhaa sisurua ketjusuojana. Kammet tietty voisi vielä vaihtaa kevennysmielessä.



Miten on 26 ovaali toiminut, saman meinasin tilata.
mallksi kai tämä
https://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-ov...inch-chainring  , siinä 3mm offset vai pitääkö olla se toinen malli jossa 6mm offset
ja mitä " On Fat Bikes using 26 or 28T chainrings, it is necessary to reverse the chainring dish. " 
tarkoittaa?

----------


## Jeltsar

Hyvin on toiminut! Ei ainakaan omassa ajossa yhtää liian pieni: edelleen isoin vaihde on pelkästään alamäkeen. Aika paljon pystyy paremmin käyttää pakan keskiosaa, eli ketjulinjakin kaiketi suoremmassa, jos sillä erityistä merkitystä on.

Ja tietty lisää möyrintä välitystä sai, mitä halusinkin  :Hymy: 

Nyt en muista tarkkaa mallia, mikä noista oli. Iteki silloin pähkäilin. Pitääpä tarkistaa paketti, josko siinä lukee. Vastailen sitten ellei joku viisaampi tiedä suorilta käsin.

----------


## Janos86

Omista jaloista loppui voima möyriessä tuolla 26 piikkisellä ovaalillakin niin vaihdoin 1x12 jotta sai hieman vielä lyhyempää väliä  :Leveä hymy: , tosin maastokin on aika mäkistä ja haastavaa. Toiset vanteet kun löytäisi jostain vielä että saisi nastoille omat vanteet, jos jollain lojuu nurkissa niin voin lunastaa ne pois

----------


## Jeltsar

^ei varmasti hullumpi ratkaisu tuokaan  :Hymy: 

Laitoin yv:tä vanteista.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Miten on 26 ovaali toiminut, saman meinasin tilata.
> mallksi kai tämä
> https://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-ov...inch-chainring  , siinä 3mm offset vai pitääkö olla se toinen malli jossa 6mm offset
> ja mitä " On Fat Bikes using 26 or 28T chainrings, it is necessary to reverse the chainring dish. " 
> tarkoittaa?



Sori myöhäisestä vastauksesta, mutta joo, tuo se just oli. Paketissa lukee:

"Oval raceface cinch boost n/w dm chainring"

Tuohon "reverse the chainring dish" en osaa vastata. Tietäiskö viisaammat?

----------


## jtornwal

No niin nyt on absolut green 26t kohta kiinni. Mutta mitä pitäisi laakereitten kanssa tehdä ku kerran on näytillä
1) ei mitään ( eivät oireille)
2) avata suojakansi ja laittaa vähän bearing juicea
3) ottaa kokonaan irti ja tehdä täyshuolto ( ei ole työkaluja  :Irvistys:  )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Jos se toimii, älä korjaa.

----------


## mk

^^ tais mennä omasta 9.6 farleystä keskiölaakeri vaihtoon ... +-0 keleillä alkanut pitää hitonmoista rutinaa.  :Irvistys:     Pitänee viedä huoltoon ihmeteltäväks, kun lupasivat että tilulilua löytyy ja aikaakin ehjätä huomisen ajoihin ..  :Hymy:

----------


## zzleepingpike

Farley 9.6, hajosi vapaarattaasta kynsi  Onko se tosiaan niin, että pitää vaihtaa koko vapari (about 120€), kun ei kuulemma pelkkiä kynsiä kyseiseen saa erikseen mistään? Ei kuulemma kuulu kynnet Trekin varaosavalikoimaan

----------


## sak

Kaverin Farley 9:ään löytyi omasta varastosta kynnet ja siinä muistaakseni jackalope kiekot. ”Kynsiparissa” toinen leveämpi ja toinen kapeampi, kolmilla kynsillä. 
Ja nuo oli jostain roval/spessu navasta jääny varalle. Pitäs kyllä löytyä kun osaisi etsiä mutta en osaa neuvoa muuta kuin pyöräkorjaamot ja kynsi mukaan malliksi.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Oliko joku laittanut Farley 5 anglesettiä? Tässähän on tuo 1 1/8 ylä- ja 1,5" alakoolit. Mikä olisi hyvä, kun haussa n. 1,5 asteen loivennus?

----------


## mth

Farley 9.6:n vapaaratas on aivan paska. Kaverilla hajosi kaksi vaparia juurikin niin, että kynnet palasina.
Molemmat vaparit takuuseen ja lopulta Trekin piikkiin täysin uusi takanapa töineen.

Vaihdatin oston yhteydessä omaan Farleyyn palikat AVID+SRAM->Shimano XT, ml vapaaratas, eikä mulla oo ollu ongelmaa.
Toki, oman Farleyni keskiölaakeri hajosi myös samalla tavalla, alle vuoden ajettuna...

----------


## Antza44

> Oliko joku laittanut Farley 5 anglesettiä? Tässähän on tuo 1 1/8 ylä- ja 1,5" alakoolit. Mikä olisi hyvä, kun haussa n. 1,5 asteen loivennus?



Taitaa olla laakerit suoraan runkoon tehdyissä pesissä. Tietääkseni näihin ei ole anglesettejä mahdollista laittaa. Toivottavasti olen väärässä.

----------


## Blackborow

Ei onnistu angle setti integroidulla laakerilla, kuten Farleyssa.

----------


## Paksupolkija

God dammit, no ei auta. Jos sitä sitten kesäksi hommaa tuon Mastodonin keulille, niin kai sillä saa venytettyä kulmaa...eikös tuohon väliin saa kuitenkin tarvittaessa jonkin paksumman palan vai onko Masto järkevän sagin kanssa hieman pidempi?

----------


## Ski

Hmm miksi vielä loivempaa keulaa?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^^Ohjauskulman loiventaminen pidemmällä keulalla tuo ei-toivottuja(?) lisäominaisuuksia, kuten ajoasennon kääntyminen pystympään ja painojakauman siirtymisen enemmän hanurille, pyörän kiipeämiskyky kärsii eikä ajo-ominaisuudet muutenkaan välttämättä muutu kaikiltaosin positiiviseen suuntaan. Kannattaa pitää ainakin huoli, että keulan pituuden voi muuttaa vastaamaan alkuperäistä ACT-mittaa, muutos alkuperäiseen on vain jousto.

----------


## Jeltsar

> God dammit, no ei auta. Jos sitä sitten kesäksi hommaa tuon Mastodonin keulille, niin kai sillä saa venytettyä kulmaa...eikös tuohon väliin saa kuitenkin tarvittaessa jonkin paksumman palan vai onko Masto järkevän sagin kanssa hieman pidempi?



100mm bluto ei muuttanut tietääkseni keulakulmaa. Nyt kesällä oli 120mm ja vähän loiveni pelkästään positiivisesti. Kovin suuri ero ei kylläkään taida olla (jäi mittaamatta).

----------


## Antza44

Höpö höpö sa mä. Dudea ajoin kesällä 120mm Pikellä ja sen ominaisuudet parani mielestäni selkeästi, kun keula loiveni, no en ajakkaan muutenkaan pää edellä xc asennossa. Stacheen odottaa 140mm ilmaruoto jahka muut rojektit saa alta. Niin kauan, kun on stemmiä/ohjaamoa vara laskea pidemmän keulan kompensaatioon, niin ei kiipeämis kykykään juuri kärsi tai minä en ainakaan huomaa. Pidempi keula painuu muutenkin enemmän kasaan eteen nojattaessa samalla sägi%. No tietysti en kaipaa varjopuolena tulevaa loivempaa satulakulmaa, kun muutenkin penkit on suorallakin tolpalla liki etu-asennoissa koipen mittasuhteista johtuen. Tämä ei käytännössa Duden tapauksessa aiheuttanu muita toimen piteitä, kuin satulan nokan laskua.

20mm keulassa muuttaa kulmia noin 1 asteen.

----------


## noniinno

> 20mm keulassa muuttaa kulmia noin 1 asteen.



Toisaalta akselivälikin pitenee ja reachi lyhenee. Jo pitempi akseliväli voi tuntua herkkäaistisella kuskilla ajossa. Tuossa on hyvä simppeli laskuri millä noita voi veivata https://bikegeo.muha.cc

----------


## Antza44

> Toisaalta akselivälikin pitenee ja reachi lyhenee. Tuossa on hyvä simppeli laskuri millä noita voi veivata https://bikegeo.muha.cc



Just näin. Reac:in lyhentyminen kompensoiutuu myös, kun ottaa spacereita stemmin alta pois, jos on vaan mitä ottaa.

----------


## Stricken

Meneekö Farley 6:een 4'' jumbo jim taakse? Aika ahtaalta näyttää 3.8 hodagilla. Ainakin eteen varmaan heittämällä?

----------


## Polun tukko

Varmasti menee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## janip

> Meneekö Farley 6:een 4'' jumbo jim taakse? Aika ahtaalta näyttää 3.8 hodagilla. Ainakin eteen varmaan heittämällä?



Kyllä menee. Mulla Farley 6 ja kumit 4.0

----------


## Stricken

Kiitos vastauksista!

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Ostimpa eilen F5 2018 ja olihan se mahtava peli, tulee vaan tuskaisen pitkä 3vko kun silloin tulee pyörää lisää liikkeeseen.😭 Rungon koko hieman ihmetytti kun "jouduin" ottamaan 21,5" kokoisen vaikka edellinen White 3Pro oli hyvä 19"/L kokoisena, 19,5" tuntui kinder-muna yllätykseltä ruhon alla. Gnarwalit oli kyllä melko surkeet renkaat ainakin aurarulla kelvillä (ei ollu maasto testi mahdollista), joten ostin barbegazit samalla kesäksi.

Kuinka helposti toi Mulefutti/Gnarre kombo on litkutettavissa, tarviiko muutaku vanhat vannenauhat korvata hemmetin räikeellä vanneteipillä, päälle gorillaa, uudet venttilit, lisätä litkut, ilmat ja DONE AND DONE  puoles tunnis? 😂

1x10 lähtee Kyllä irti jo uutena, tilalle laitan Sramin NX ja eteen 30T tai 32T ovaali.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Kuinka helposti toi Mulefutti/Gnarre kombo on litkutettavissa, tarviiko muutaku vanhat vannenauhat korvata hemmetin räikeellä vanneteipillä, päälle gorillaa, uudet venttilit, lisätä litkut, ilmat ja DONE AND DONE  puoles tunnis?



Nimenomaan ei missään nimessä näin. Gorillateippi ei ole oikea vastaus aina ja kaikissa tubelesskysymyksissä. SunRinglen sivuilla on video-ohje miten homma hoidetaan.

----------


## Pepe Y

Ainakin Cannondalen Mulefuteissa on tuo keltainen teippi jo valmiina. Sisärengas pois, venttiili vanteeseen, renkaan (JJ) nosto paineilmalla paikalleen, litkut sisälle, venttiilin sielu paikoilleen ja ilmaa perään. Ei mitään ongelmia.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Nimenomaan ei missään nimessä näin. Gorillateippi ei ole oikea vastaus aina ja kaikissa tubelesskysymyksissä. SunRinglen sivuilla on video-ohje miten homma hoidetaan.



Eli erona vain tuo teippi joka maksaa n. 3x enemmän kuin rulla gorillaa ja on 5mm leveämpää.. 🤑 ja miks ei tota vanne nauhaa muka vois korvata haluamallaan värillä?

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Eli erona vain tuo teippi joka maksaa n. 3x enemmän kuin rulla gorillaa ja on 5mm leveämpää..



Ja on myös huomattavasti ohuempaa.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Sunringlen teippi on liukasta, oikean levyistä (yksi kierros riittää) ja ei käytännössä veny yhtään. Sen kun vetää kireälle valmistajan ohjevideon mukaan, niin pitää ilman litkuja Gnarwhaleilla. Niin kuin pitääkin olla. Litku toimii sitten jos alkaa jostain muusta syystä vuotamaan. Jätin sen alkuperäisen reikiin muotoillun vannenauhan alle ja teippasin päälle. Hieman joutui leikkelemään reunoista kun se ei ole ihan suorassa hyllyyn nähden välttämättä, jotta teippi liimaantuu hyllyyn eikä siihen nauhaan. Lämmittelin kuumailmapuhaltimella sen päällekkäin menevän osan teipistä, jotta se pitää varmasti. Tuosta se varmaankin helpoiten lähtisi vuotamaan jos teippien väliin jää ilmakanavia. Ei kannata välittää rutuista, kunhan vanteen hyllyllä on teippi suorassa ja päällekkäin menevät teipit on toisissaan kiinnin ilman ruttuja. Nousee ilman saippuoita, itse käytin puutarharuiskua (8l) antamaan painesykäyksen, kun kompura hajosi.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Mistä ootte ostanu tota teippiä? Ei ainakaan pikasella selaamisella löytyny "suomi-myyjää"..

----------


## H. Moilanen

Lundberg Keravalla on virallinen diileri. Kysäse niiltä.

----------


## solisti

Mulla ei ainakaan toimi tuo Silverbackin vanteissa ollut Sun Ringlen alkuperäinen teippi. Niin liukasta, että burppaa heti jos laskee paineita vähänkään alle 0.5 barin. Aiemmat Mulefutit toimivat hirvisäkin kanssa täydellisesti. Ja uskon, että gorillakin olisi parempi vaihtoehto suuremman kitkan ja paksuutensa takia.

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kuupo

Gorillaakin käyttäneenä, tuo on loistavaa teippiä ainakin Mulefutien kanssa:

Ebayn kautta löytyy Englannista myyjiä hakusanoilla Fixman polythene tape. Postikulut kovahkot, joten kannattaa tilata useampi rulla kerralla. Joka tapauksessa edullisempaa kuin Gorilla teippi.

[edit] Löytyihän tuolta kohtuullisemmillakin toimituskuluilla, LINKKI. Reilu kymppi tulee hintaa 33 metrin rullalle.

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

Minulla on vastaava tämän vuoden Farley 5 ja ainakin tuolla Sunringlen teipillä homma hoitui hetkessä. Ja toiminut täysin moitteetta lokakuun alusta saakka.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Minulla on vastaava tämän vuoden Farley 5 ja ainakin tuolla Sunringlen teipillä homma hoitui hetkessä. Ja toiminut täysin moitteetta lokakuun alusta saakka.



Kuinka pienillä paineilla ajelet? Ite tulee mentyä 0,3-0,35 niin mietityttää se burbbaaminen..

----------


## H. Moilanen

Teipin kitka ei ole se, millä rengas on tarkoitus pitää vanteen reunuksella. Mulefutissa(kin) on reunassa kynsi, jonka on tarkoitus pitää rengas vanteen reunuksella myös paineettomana.

----------


## solisti

^Menee kyllä ohi Farley-malleista... Mutta meinaatko, että se kitka ei vaikuta asiaan? Muuta muuttujaa ei oikein tuossa mun tapauksessa ole. Vai keksitkö jotain? Mulefutteja molemmat vanteet, kuski on sama, renkaita kokeiltu: JJ, GC ja D5. Kalvoviritysten kanssa ei ole ollut ikinä ongelmaa, nuo saa burbbaamaan joka lenkillä jos haluaa, niin edessä kuin takana. Ja paineet ei ole edes olleet mitään tosi alhaisia. Samaten huomaa, että ihan niin tiukassa renkaat eivät ole kiinni (reunan päällä ei tarvitse polkea, mutta ovat silti hyvin kiinni), kun niitä irrottaa...uskoisin, että tuo alkuperäinen teippi on tuollaista: https://r2-bike.com/SUN-RINGLE-Tubeless-Rim-Tape 
Vastaavasti myös Alexin Blizzerk 90 ja DT Swiss 2250 vanteilla ei ole ollut mitään ongelmaa kalvojen kanssa, vaikka esim. DT:n vanne ei ole niin tiukka kuin Mulefut.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Mutta meinaatko, että se kitka ei vaikuta asiaan?



En sanonut, että kitka ei vaikuta. Mutta kitkaan sen renkaan pysyminen ei kuulu perustua.

Samanlaista, liukaspintaista muoviteippiä on käytetty ZTR:n kehissä vuosia ilman ongelmia.

----------


## Janos86

Itse laitoin Fatty Stripperit tuohon 2017 farleyhin eikä ongelmia vuotojen tai burppaamisen kanssa, paineet ollut alimmillaan varmaan 0,25 pintaan vahingossa

----------


## Paksupolkija

Lisään minäkin että ei ole burppailut. Ilmeisesti tarkoitetaan että rengas haukkaa ilmaa muttei suoranaisesti putoa siitä vanteen hyllyltä? Ajellut ehkä 0.4 paineilla alimmillaan. Jos tuota alempia tarvitsee niin voi olla riski olemassa jos kanttaa rajusti tai vetää vanteen kiville. Voisin kyllä kuvitella että noin alhaisilla tai alemmilla vauhti on jo maastosta johtuen niin hiljaista ettei haukkaa ilmaa. No jää nähtäväksi.

----------


## Smigi

Täältä puolustusääni Gorillalle. F5 vm. 2017 ollut nyt tubeless vuoden ja 3 kuukautta. Sinä aikana ollut vanteilla orkkis Barbegazit, kesällä Jumbo Jimit ja nyt talvella taas Barbit. Vanne siis toki eri kuin 2018 mallissa (26” 80 mm Mulefut) mutta Gorilla pitää edelleen. Pitää myös ilman litkuja. Eikä burbbaile. Alimmillaan ajettu 0,25 bar paineilla, yleensä 0,3-0,4 bar.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Itellä sama 'ongelma', blutossa ahtaus Barbegazilla. Pihi ja köyhä kun olen niin aion katkaista tuon Bluton välituen pois ja teen jyrsimellä lukittavat clämpit alaputkiin - niihin sitten voi tehdä vaikka rosteritangosta korvaavan tuen tuohon väliin. Mastodonille en näe mitään tarvetta kun olen Blutoon ihan tyytyväinen ja toisaalta tuo Mastodon on ollut niin vähän aikaa markkinoilla ettei siitä ole esim talvikokemuksia ollenkaan. Bluto toimi talvellakin mainiosti kun öljyt on vaihdettu liukkaampiin ja vaseliinit pakkasenkestäviin.



Onkohan projekti jo edennyt?

----------


## hcf

Onko trek hylänny 8 mallin ku ei näytä netistä löytyvän? Etujousitettua kaipais

edit: Eikujaa se ois 7 2018 malleissa josta tuo löytys. Mutta eihän tuota mistään saa.
Nutraileja kylä täynä niin kaipais vähän jotain muuta  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Onko trek hylänny 8 mallin ku ei näytä netistä löytyvän? Etujousitettua kaipais
> 
> edit: Eikujaa se ois 7 2018 malleissa josta tuo löytys. Mutta eihän tuota mistään saa.
> Nutraileja kylä täynä niin kaipais vähän jotain muuta



Farley 5 on ainoa malli euroopassa vuodelle 2018.

----------


## hcf

^no höh. Mikähän on syynä tähän

----------


## Mettis

> ^no höh. Mikähän on syynä tähän



Mitä Oulun liikkeistä kyselin nii ei oo täällä Pohjolassa käyny läskit riittävän hyvin kaupaksi nii isot valmistajat alkanu panostaa omille kotimarkkinoille enemmän. Esim. Specialized ei tuo läskejä enää ollenkaa tänne tosin voiha seki muuttua ens vuonna taas.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^No tuo kyllä tukisi jo aiemmin joidenkin foorumilaisten tekemiä arvioita "läskitrendin" heikkenemisestä. 

Mutta, onhan läskejä ollut saatavilla jo ennen viime vuosina koettua suurta suosiota. Varmasti näin on jatkossakin. Valikoima vaan vaihtelee, kuten edellä sanottiin.

----------


## Hakum

Tänään kävin kyselemässä F5:sta, mutta myivät kovasti ei oota. Ei kuulemma saa edes tilattua enään 21,5 runkoa mistään. Kehottivat et jos jossain on niin ei muutakun autolla hakemaan tai sitten odottaa huhtikuulle kun silloin olisi tulossa uudet mallit. Ilmeisesti kysyntä olikin odotettua rajumpaa ja uutta tulossa hieman nopeammalla aikataululla.

----------


## Jdocmtry

> Ostimpa eilen F5 2018 ja olihan se mahtava peli, tulee vaan tuskaisen pitkä 3vko kun silloin tulee pyörää lisää liikkeeseen. Rungon koko hieman ihmetytti kun "jouduin" ottamaan 21,5" kokoisen vaikka edellinen White 3Pro oli hyvä 19"/L kokoisena, 19,5" tuntui kinder-muna yllätykseltä ruhon alla. Gnarwalit oli kyllä melko surkeet renkaat ainakin aurarulla kelvillä (ei ollu maasto testi mahdollista), joten ostin barbegazit samalla kesäksi.



Tuliko Farley jo? Kannattaa laittaa Gnarwhalleihin nastat jos jo kerran ostit Barbet kesäksi. Nastat pysyy paremmin jos laittaa ne ajamattomaan renkaaseen, ennenkuin on kaikki reiät täynnä tavaraa..

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Tuliko Farley jo? Kannattaa laittaa Gnarwhalleihin nastat jos jo kerran ostit Barbet kesäksi. Nastat pysyy paremmin jos laittaa ne ajamattomaan renkaaseen, ennenkuin on kaikki reiät täynnä tavaraa..



Tänään just kyselin koska sais pyörän, niin  tän hetken tieto on että 19.2 tulis vasta...😭 tarkotus on laittaakin nastat niihin mutta mcarbonilta ainakin se isompi setti loppu että toivottavasti tulee lisää pika puoliin!

----------


## Jdocmtry

> Tänään just kyselin koska sais pyörän, niin  tän hetken tieto on että 19.2 tulis vasta... tarkotus on laittaakin nastat niihin mutta mcarbonilta ainakin se isompi setti loppu että toivottavasti tulee lisää pika puoliin!



Mä laitoin omaani Schwalben tylpät nastat. Aprikoin Mcarbonin hieman kuperien nastojen olevan vähemmän pitävät kuin Schwalben tasaiset. Teräväkärkisiä en halunnut lähinnä kulumisnopeuden takia.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

> Mä laitoin omaani Schwalben tylpät nastat. Aprikoin Mcarbonin hieman kuperien nastojen olevan vähemmän pitävät kuin Schwalben tasaiset. Teräväkärkisiä en halunnut lähinnä kulumisnopeuden takia.



Tilasin 300kpl niitä mcarbonin kuperia nastoja, on neki ny parempia ku ei mitään eikä pitäis niin hirveesti vaikuttaa rullaavuuteen.

----------


## Janos86

Nyt olisi Gnarwhalit väännetty alle ja piti lähteä ajelemaan mutta tuli huomattua että ohjainkaakeri on vaihtokunnossa. Mitäs porukat on laittanut alkuperäisen tilalle, onko suosituksia?

----------


## JussaKo

> Nyt olisi Gnarwhalit väännetty alle ja piti lähteä ajelemaan mutta tuli huomattua että ohjainkaakeri on vaihtokunnossa. Mitäs porukat on laittanut alkuperäisen tilalle, onko suosituksia?



Cane Creek

----------


## JussaKo

Molemmat Trekit mitä olen omistanut niin molempiin sain cane creekit takuuseen.

----------


## Janos86

> Molemmat Trekit mitä olen omistanut niin molempiin sain cane creekit takuuseen.



Täytynee ottaa myyjäliikkeeseen yhteyttä, pyörä on nyt vasta hieman yli vuoden ollut käytössä

----------


## 69Hz

Mulla porsi vapaaratas... Onko tietoa kenen tekemät navat wampoissa on? Ja onko noita saatu takuuseen (toinen kausi aluillaan). Höh. 


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## Antza44

> Mulla porsi vapaaratas... Onko tietoa kenen tekemät navat wampoissa on? Ja onko noita saatu takuuseen (toinen kausi aluillaan). Höh. 
> 
> 
> Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.



Onhan noita takuuseen saatu. Omaan 9.8 Stacheen vaihdatin DT:n navan takuuna, kun ekana hajosi Bontragerin vapari ja pari viikkoa sen korjauksen jälkeen korkkasi hammaskehä navasta.

----------


## Hojo

Mulla meni kanssa reilu vuosi sitten F9.6:n Jackalopen kiekosta vapaaratas ja samalla hammaskehä. Takuuna tuli Saksan myyjältä koko uusi kiekko. Tuon jälkeen on vaihtunut navat DT:n napoihin ja kehät kuituisiin. Viime joulukuussa halkesi saman pyörän runko vasemman seatstayn yläosasta. Sitten vaihtui runko takuuna mustapunaiseen irtorunkosettiin. Alkuperäisestä 9.6 mallin pyörästä ei paljon jäljellä enää olekaan.

----------


## Hojo

Niin niistä Wampan navoista vielä: ne on tietääkseni samat navat kuin Jackalopeissa ja valmistaja saattaisi olla Formula. No kuraa ne joka tapauksessa on - painavat ja kolme kynttä ei riitä mitenkään hallitsemaan tuollaisen fillarin vääntömomenttia.

----------


## 69Hz

> Niin niistä Wampan navoista vielä: ne on tietääkseni samat navat kuin Jackalopeissa ja valmistaja saattaisi olla Formula. No kuraa ne joka tapauksessa on - painavat ja kolme kynttä ei riitä mitenkään hallitsemaan tuollaisen fillarin vääntömomenttia.



Jep! Jotenkin mullakin on sellainen muistijälki, että ne ovat Formulan navat. DT350 navat kyllä kiinnostaisi, sellaiset on mun täpärissä ja ne on luotettavat.
Parin viikon päästä olisi Jäähärdelli-tapahtumassa vetohommat edessä, joten aika ravakkaasti pitäisi saada kiekko kuntoon.

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Pyörä tuli ja pyörä purettu.. 😆

----------


## Hojo

Laita reilusti rasvaa keskiö- ja ohjainlaakeriin, niin kestävät huomattavasti pidempään.

----------


## Pekxi

Löytyykö Oulusta litkutusmestaria? Itsellä olisi tarkoitus litkuttaa kolme uutta Farleyta seuraavan parin viikon aikana. Ohjeita ja vinkkejä ottaisin mielelläni vastaan.

----------


## Pekxi

Pyörät siis 2kpl Farley 5 ja Farley 9.6. Löytyykö Oulusta kaikki litkutusvermeet vai täytyykö tilata jostain?

----------


## himo_kaappoo

Eka lenkki heitetty F5:lla ja on se kyl mahtava pyörä! Piti vaan modata pikkasen ennen ku otti ajoon.. 😎

-voimansiirto vaihtui XT/GX 1x11 comboon 
-eturatas Superstar componentsin 32T ovaali 
-satulatolppa racefacen kuituiseen
-sarvet answerin kuituinen flatbar 
-Gnarwhalit nastotettu 
-polkimet shimpan saint flät
-stemmi vaihtuu vielä salsan 80mm ja 30° nousulla olevaan ja renkaat litkutellaan

----------


## 69Hz

> Jep! Jotenkin mullakin on sellainen muistijälki, että ne ovat Formulan navat. DT350 navat kyllä kiinnostaisi, sellaiset on mun täpärissä ja ne on luotettavat.
> Parin viikon päästä olisi Jäähärdelli-tapahtumassa vetohommat edessä, joten aika ravakkaasti pitäisi saada kiekko kuntoon.



Takuuseen meni vapaaratas. Eihän siellä ollut tosiaan kuin kolme kynttä, joten porsiihan se kun vääntöä tulee. 


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## Jakke81

> Pyörät siis 2kpl Farley 5 ja Farley 9.6. Löytyykö Oulusta kaikki litkutusvermeet vai täytyykö tilata jostain?



kaikki tarvitta löytyy oulusta. Jos suvalasta haet nuo pyörät löytyy tubeless venttiilit ja litkut sieltä, varmasti myös hyvät ohjeet tubeless tekoon. Teippi esim gorilla 78mm motonetistä ja eikun harjoittelemaan. Videoita löytyy youtubesta aiheeseen. 
Opettelemalla kantapään kautta oppii parhaiten tuon homman , kolme pyörää nii viimeinen luulis menevän jo heittämällä  :Vink:

----------


## Pekxi

Kiitos vinkeistä! Kivijalasta tulee pyörät. Täytyypä ottaa muut vermeet mukaan myös 👍 Läskeistä ei ole aikaisempaa kokemusta yhtään. Ilmeisesti litkutus kannattaa kuitenkin tehdä?

----------


## Kruunu

Wampa vapaaratas hajosi ja korjattiin takuuna reilu vuosi sitten. Taisi olla ensimmäisiä, kun korjaus kesti useamman viikon.

Eka  Wampa litkutus meni kuin elokuvissa. Toinen yritys oli tuskien taival.  Wampojen vanneteipit oli pakko vaihtaa surkeasti tehdyn teippauksen  vuoksi. Lisäksi toinen kiekko vuotaa pinnojen juurista ilmat pihalle.  Teipit laitoin tarkasti, joten ainoa syy mielestäni on todella huono  venttiilin poraus. Nyt parin lenkin jälkeen vaikuttaisi vihdoin pitävän  ilmat sisällä, ehkä. Onko muille sattunut vastaavia Wampoja?

----------


## Kruunu

Viimeinen Farleyn takuukorjaus kesti taas tovin, mutta tällä kertaa vaihtui runko, satula ja toiset kammet, kaikki takuuna. Runko meni vaihtoon poljinkeskiön laakerin hajottua. Satulasta murtui toinen kisko ja Race Face Next SL G3 vaihtui toistamiseen, nyt R malliin. Ikää pyörällä vajaa pari vuotta, joten runsaasti on saanut asioida kivijalassa, mutta kyllä saa olla tyytyväinen näin hyvään takuuasiointiin.

----------


## Mcross

Mulla on 2017 Farley 7. Nyt on pari kertaa jäänyt takajarrukahva pohjaan Sram Level TL jarruista. Pumppaamalla "renkuttamalla" on tullut kuitenkin ylös. Poistuisiko ongelma jarrut ilmaamalla vai pitääkö ruveta kyselemään takuujuttuja? Onko kellään muulla ollut ongelmia Farleyn jarrujen kanssa? Ilmaussetin tilasin jo, että ilmausta ajattelin joka tapauksessa kokeilla ja samalla laittaa uudet jarrupalat. Pyörällä on ajettu joku 4 - 5 tkm, joista suurinosa on tullut työmatkoista ja viime talvelta/keväältä.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Olen nyt ajanut omalla F5 2018 reippaan 300km ja on nuo jarrut kyllä huonot teholtaan. Perus Levelit. Kattelin jo että 150€ saisi Guiden perusmallit, jotka on 4 mäntäisellä satulalla. Paljon saa tehoa jarruihin Guideilla tai onko noihin leveleihin jotain tehtävissä? Tai Kannaatko katsella jotain muuta valmistajaa, Magura, Hope, Shimano jne? Vai pitäisikö odotella kesää ja kattoa paraneeko toiminta...

----------


## mtok77

> Olen nyt ajanut omalla F5 2018 reippaan 300km ja on nuo jarrut kyllä huonot teholtaan. Perus Levelit. Kattelin jo että 150€ saisi Guiden perusmallit, jotka on 4 mäntäisellä satulalla. Paljon saa tehoa jarruihin Guideilla tai onko noihin leveleihin jotain tehtävissä? Tai Kannaatko katsella jotain muuta valmistajaa, Magura, Hope, Shimano jne? Vai pitäisikö odotella kesää ja kattoa paraneeko toiminta...



Vaihda isommat levyt. Pääset halvemmalla

----------


## Paksupolkija

> Vaihda isommat levyt. Pääset halvemmalla



Okei..Mitkäs levyt kannattaa laittaa jos tähän päätyy + tietenkin tarvitsee Postmount korokepalat? Olen kyllä itse ollut siinä käsityksessä, että isommat levyt auttaa vaan kun teho häviää kovissa vauhdeissa lämmöksi. DH touhuissa jne.

----------


## nikkesi

> Okei..Mitkäs levyt kannattaa laittaa jos tähän päätyy + tietenkin tarvitsee Postmount korokepalat? Olen kyllä itse ollut siinä käsityksessä, että isommat levyt auttaa vaan kun teho häviää kovissa vauhdeissa lämmöksi. DH touhuissa jne.



Kyllä levyistä ja korokkeista helposti 100 e tuleen ja jarrut edelleen huonot. Shimanolta SLX M7000 vaan taitaa olla 150 e. Painon säästöäkin tulee 300 gr.

----------


## mtok77

> Okei..Mitkäs levyt kannattaa laittaa jos tähän päätyy + tietenkin tarvitsee Postmount korokepalat? Olen kyllä itse ollut siinä käsityksessä, että isommat levyt auttaa vaan kun teho häviää kovissa vauhdeissa lämmöksi. DH touhuissa jne.



Mä laittaisin molempiin päihin pykälän isommat mitä on nyt. Toki joudut molempiin päihin laittamaan adapterit uusien levyjen koon mukaan

----------


## zaca

> Mä laittaisin molempiin päihin pykälän isommat mitä on nyt. Toki joudut molempiin päihin laittamaan adapterit uusien levyjen koon mukaan



Itse laitoin Guide RE:t ja 180mm levyn myös taakse. Paljon parempi, eikä edes pahanhintaiset.

----------


## Mettis

Eri merkkinen pyörä (läski) jossa nuo perus level jarrut 180/160 levyillä ja ennakkoon pidin niitä ihan surkeina mitä netistä luin mutta osoittautunu kyllä tehokkaiksi jarruiksi. Enpä paljon eroa huomaa edellisen pyörän shimano xt jarruihin.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Noniin, nyt kun kilsoja tullut ajeltua, niin F5 2018 jarrujen jälkeen vaihteet seuraava mietinnän aihe. Tässä kun on nuo Deore 1x10 Shadow+, niin millä tuota settiä saa paremmaksi ilman t€uron panostusta?  Kokeilin joskus KTM Fat Ratia ja siinä taisi olla Sramin vaihteet(?) Vaihteet paukahteli messevästi alaspäin, kun taas nykyinen Deore-setti hieman arpoo vaikka kuinka säätäisi. Sellasta pientä "välivapaata" tuntuu joidenkin vaihteiden välillä molempiin suuntiin. Isoimmat vaihteet pelaa paremmin. Säädätin "ammattilaisella", mutta ei tuo paljon parantunut.  Sinänsä hintasekseen ihan ok tuntuma, mutta kyllä se pidemmän päälle parempaa tekisi mieli. Eli Sram vai Shimano ja mikä niistä?

----------


## Antza44

Kyllä Deorekin toimii, jos on oikeissa säädöissä ja mitään ei ole rikki. Vahtajankorvake solmussa, vaijeri jumittaa, vaitaja solmussa tai sitten ei ammattilainenkaan osannut hommaansa.

----------


## janne_p

Onko kukaan laittanut Farley 7:aan tai muuhun farleyhyn 29+ kiekkoja? 
Löytyykö valmista kiekkosettiä jolla muuttaa rengastus 29x3? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zipo

1.Kyllä Ajettu Farley 9.8:lla Harulla ,Mastodonilla,Blutolla ja 29+Magnum Pro sekä Compilla .Farley 5 Blutolla vain 2 lenkkiä.
2.Ns.valmiskiekkosettejä ei ole näkynyt mutta custom kiekkokaupoista tai kivijalasta tilaamalla saat juuri haluamasi combon.
Fillaritorilakin on ollut tarjolla käytettyjä 29+ kiekkosettejä läskifillareihin.
BTW,29+ etukiekko ja jäykkäkeula on sitten röykkyisillä poluilla rankka yhdistelmä käsille muutaman tunnin ajon jälkeen.

----------


## bouncer

29+ kiekko setti on ollut 9.6:ssa. Ite rakensin omat, kuin ei ollut valmis pakettina. Kehät, navat, pakka XD, kumet ja jarrulevyt tuli hinnaksi n. 700e

----------


## janne_p

> 29+ kiekko setti on ollut 9.6:ssa. Ite rakensin omat, kuin ei ollut valmis pakettina. Kehät, navat, pakka XD, kumet ja jarrulevyt tuli hinnaksi n. 700e



Olisko näistä heittää tarkempia tietoja, jos viitsit? Ja onko tietoa sopivasta liikkeestä joka kasaa näitä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Janski80

Farley ex 8:iin kyselin viime keväänä plussa kiekkoja.1000e olisi ollut kiekkojen hinta liikkeessä sisältäen , hopen navat , dt pinnat, eastonin kehät, gx 11s pakka , maxxis chronicle renkailla. Jostain syystä en tarttunut tarjoukseen, mutta hinta oli mielestäni aika kohtuullinen.

----------


## Dalmore

> Onko kukaan laittanut Farley 7:aan tai muuhun farleyhyn 29+ kiekkoja? 
> Löytyykö valmista kiekkosettiä jolla muuttaa rengastus 29x3? 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jaa tämmönen vai?

Eastonin arc40 kehät 50€ kpl Crc alesta, Dt 350 navat Saksasta ja kasaus ja pinnat Sportax. Pakka ja levyt oli itsellä, joku 600€ taisi tulla hinnaksi. Tykkään, eikä tuo jäykkäkeula minua ainakaan Poronpolunpolkaisulla häirinnyt.

Muoks. Crc:ssä ja Wigglessä näkyy oleva Arc45 28h kehiä alle 40€ kpl.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## janne_p

> Jaa tämmönen vai?
> 
> Eastonin arc40 kehät 50€ kpl Crc alesta, Dt 350 navat Saksasta ja kasaus ja pinnat Sportax. Pakka ja levyt oli itsellä, joku 600€ taisi tulla hinnaksi. Tykkään, eikä tuo jäykkäkeula minua ainakaan Poronpolunpolkaisulla häirinnyt.
> 
> Muoks. Crc:ssä ja Wigglessä näkyy oleva Arc45 28h kehiä alle 40€ kpl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Kiitos, juuri tuollainen setti. 
Paljonkohan on työn+pinnojen hinta suurinpiirtein  jos toimittaa omat kehät/navat liikkeeseen, esim foxcomppiin? 

Edulliset on kyllä kehät mutta löytyykö noihin sopivaa napaa kun näkyy kaikki melkein olevan 32h. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bouncer

> Olisko näistä heittää tarkempia tietoja, jos viitsit? Ja onko tietoa sopivasta liikkeestä joka kasaa näitä?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Easton ARC45 kehät 32 reikäset CRC:ltä tilaisin, kuin oli hyvässä alessa. DT Swiss navat eteen ja taakse saksasta, XD vapari. DT Swiss pinnat. Uskon, että jokainen liikke missä on huolto kasavat kehiä. Hinnoista en tiedä sanoa paljonko liikke ottaa, jos kasavat.

----------


## Smigi

Tuohon paksupolkijan ongelmaan Deore-vaihteista. Itsellä 2017 F5 ja siinä sama vaihtaja. Vaihtaja oli alkujaan vähän hidas reagoimaan ja erehdyin voitelemaan vaihtajan aseöljyllä, mikä sinänsä pitäis toimia pakkasella. Pienelläkin pakkasella oli turha yrittää saada vitosta suurempaa vaihdetta päälle. Sitten vinkin kuultuani valelin vaihtajan jarrupuhdistajasprayllä ja paineilmaa perään. Niin alkas toimia ja on toiminut jo yli vuoden. Edellises pyöräs oli Sramin GX. Oli se reilusti täsmällisempi kuin tuo Deore mutta silti ihmetyttää usein kuinka hintaisekseen hyvä tuo Deorekin on. Ajettu kuitenkin suht paljon, vaijeria ei ole voideltu, ei vaadi jatkuvaa säätöä ja osumiakin on metsässä saanut.

----------


## HanSki2000

Pitäisikö huolestua? Hankin tänään Farley 9.6. Säädin satulan oikeaan korkeuteen ja käänsin tangon kohdilleen. Lähdin ajelemaan ja hetken sohjossa polettuani, alkoi kuulumaan tasainen jurina ja pyörän runko resonoi ohjaustankoon saakka. Meniköhän pikkukivi jarrujen väliin vai mikä olisi voinut aiheuttaa äänen/jurinan?

----------


## zipo

Tarkista varmuuden vuoksi että kiekot ovat kunnolla kiinni ja ettei ohjainlaakeri ole löysällä.
Tuo jurina tulee yleensä Sram takavaihtajan narrow/wide rissasta,ketju ei ole synkassa N/W hammastuksen kanssa->korjaantuu kun käytät vaihteen 9,10 tai 11:lla ja ja palautat vaihteen maaston  sopivaksi.Huom myös takavaihtajan b-säätö saattaa olla puutteellinen eli ketju osuu pakkaan 1 vaihteella.

----------


## fättärix

En nyt äkkiseltään löytänyt mistään tietoa että meneekö jumbo jim 4.8 Farley 5:een -16, miten eroaa kooltaan bud/louhun? Kumpi parempi lite vai snake, sisurit käytössä.

----------


## olliyj

Etsinnässä on Trek Farley 5 2018. Olisiko kellään vinkata mistä löytyisi ko. pyörä kokoa 17,5? Isompia kokoja näyttää löytyvän, mutta tätä pienempää ei ole vielä osunut silmään. Kiitokset avusta!

----------


## Ski

Pyörä-Suvala , Oulu. 
Kilauta sinne.

----------


## olliyj

> Pyörä-Suvala , Oulu. 
> Kilauta sinne.



Kiitti. Sinne ilmeisesti tulossa lähiviikkoina ja pistin varauksen sisään. Kovin niukka on Trekin saatavuus näköjään, vaikka ostajalla rahat polttelee taskussa.  :-)

----------


## Smigi

Fättärix: eiköhän 16-malliinkin mahdu kun ainakin mun 17-malliin mahtuu hyvin. Jos sisureilla ajat niin sanoisin että laita litet alle. Aikanaan Whiten Proos oli mulla sisurien kanssa 4,8” litet ja yllättävän hyvä ajotuntuma oli. Pompotti vähemmän kuin nykyisellä setupilla Farleyssä jossa siis snakeskin ilman sisureita.

----------


## fättärix

Kiitoksia, siispä rengaskaupoille.  :Hymy:

----------


## Paksupolkija

Valittelin aikaisemmin noista Farley5 2018 jarruista (Sram level). Nyt kun ajellut 10 asteen lämmöissä, niin kyllähän ne on alkanut paremmin toimia. Etusta ei saa edelleenkään lukkoon maastossa kuivalla, liikaa pitoa renkaassa?  :Hymy:  Tykkäisin kyllä ehkä kuitenkin jarruista, joilla pohjaan painaessa lukittuu ja kevyellä käytöllä haukkaamatta jarruttaa. Pitäisi varmaan panostaa 4-mäntä satuloihin. 

Kun ajelee lammikoista ja kuravettä roiskuu alkaa keskiö raksutella tai sitten ketjuratas-yhdistelmä ei tykkää kuravedestä/hiekan jyvistä? Kellään samoja havaintoja? Äänet häviää kun jatkaa ajamista, eikä lenkille lähtiessä pyörä pestynä ja kuivattuna ole mitään ongelmia. Meneekö keskiön vedenpoistoreijästä sisään paskaa, tosin luulisin ettei se mene laakereihin kuitenkaan. Laakerit tuntuu toimivan normaalisti. Laitoin kuitenkin kokeeksi pienen teipinpalan viistosti roikkumaan siten ettei se tuki reikää, mutta suojaa edestäpäin tulevaa vesisuihkua.

----------


## Ski

Näin käy kaikilla pyörilläni ku ajan kuralammikosta tai vastaavasta. Hiekka, paska, sora, sepeli tarttuu kettinkiin ja/tai rattaisiin ja aiheuttaa narinaa.

Ehkä jos oikein iso rapakko ja on tuuriakin, tätä paskaa voi mennä keskiöönkin, mutta tulee pois osin siitä samasta reiästä. 

Ei muuta ku kovaa ajoa ja pidä voimansiirto puhtaana 😀👍

----------


## Paksupolkija

Onko kokemuksia canyon vcls satulatolpasta eli tuo kaksilehtinen? Sitä saa vain 30.9 ja farleyssa on 31.6 putki. Tuohon saisi varmaan jonkun shimmin väliin? Mietin myös thudbuster st, mutta ulkonäkö ei miellytä. Hinta olis kyllä halvempi

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Mulla on parikin vcls tolppaa, 30,9 ja 27.2mm. Ensin mainittu on Canyonin Dudessa ja viimemainittu joka on kai tasamaalle tarkoitettu, on poikkitieteellisin perustein shimmillä asennettu alurunkoiseen Trek Stacheen. Pidän hankintaa onnistuneena.  Ei ne täpäriä jäykkäperäpyörästä tee, mutta ottaa ne terävyyttä pois tälleistä ja osaltaan parantaa ihan havaittavasti ajomukavuutta.  

Toimiakseen kunnolla, pitää tolppaa olla sopivasti ulkona seattubesta. Joku painoraja on kai myös, joten riskimmät kuskit ei välttämättä voi käyttää.

----------


## Jeltsar

Bontragerin xxx tolppa kuulemma hyvinkin joustava, hintaakin kyllä on. 

Itellä kerkes olla thudbuster vähän aikaa: ihan jees toimi, vähän tuppas jäämään turhan taakse, ei kovin eteen saanut ja johtuen itse mekanismista antoi lisää off-settiä. Rumahan se on  :Hymy: 

Nyt rf next tolppa ja se ei kyllä merkittävästi jousta suuntaan eikä toiseen, vähän kevyempi lähinnä.

Entä mites tuo jarrujuttu kun tuli puheeksi: vaihdoin taakse avidin shimanon slx:ään ja ongelmana, ettei meinaa saada lukkoon sitten millään. Voiko siis syynä olla "liian hyvä pito" renkaassa? Onko yleisläskiongelma?

----------


## Ski

> Entä mites tuo jarrujuttu kun tuli puheeksi: vaihdoin taakse avidin shimanon slx:ään ja ongelmana, ettei meinaa saada lukkoon sitten millään. Voiko siis syynä olla "liian hyvä pito" renkaassa? Onko yleisläskiongelma?



Kyllä takarenkaan saa lukkoon normitoimisella jarrulla.

----------


## Jeltsar

No sitähän minäkin. Yksi slx meni jo vaihtoon kun vuoti. Alunperin vaihdoin taakse sillä, että hiljaisempi märkänä. Avid minusta jarrutehoiltaan hyvä mutta kun se huuto märkänä...eikä edes kuivu lenkin aikana, joten kuulovaurio taattu  :Irvistys:

----------


## Mini

Moi!
Probleema tuli 9.6 satulaputken kanssa. 
En ole käyttänyt n. neljään kuukauteen penkin nostoa/laskua niin nyt ei putki liiku mihinkään :/ 
Aukaisin pannan kokonaan ja aivan jumissa on. Minkälaisia konsteja on irroittaa orkkis istuinputki hiilarirungosta?

----------


## Ettan

Trek Farley 9.6 2019...???

----------


## hcf

vähän turhan pieni kuva  :Hymy: 
Linkki vois toimia paremmin

----------


## Kanuuna

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/tre...e-1051337.html

Trek Farley 2018 Models - post your news here!
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sha...7&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sotanorsu666

En jaksaisi kahlailla koko ketjua läpi, joten laiskana laitan pari kysymystä tähän. 2016 mallinen 9.6 farleyn tyyppiviat kiinnostaisi ja ovatko käyttäjät olleet tyytyväisiä ? Eestiläisellä olisi yksi 17.5" rungolla oleva 2016 malli 1700€, niin jos siitä saisi pari sataa tingittyä vielä hinnasta, niin ei varmaan huono pyörä tuohon rahaan, vaikka pari vuotta vanha malli onkin kyseessä..??

----------


## Jeltsar

Eipä todellakaan tuohon hintaan. Itellä ko pyörä, tosin palikkaa vaihdettu muttei valittamista. Alkuperäiset jackalope-navatkin toiminu ok. Avidin jarrut on makuasia: jarruteho hyvä mutta märkänä aivan järkyttävä ulina.

----------


## Antza44

> En jaksaisi kahlailla koko ketjua läpi, joten laiskana laitan pari kysymystä tähän. 2016 mallinen 9.6 farleyn tyyppiviat kiinnostaisi ja ovatko käyttäjät olleet tyytyväisiä ? Eestiläisellä olisi yksi 17.5" rungolla oleva 2016 malli 1700€, niin jos siitä saisi pari sataa tingittyä vielä hinnasta, niin ei varmaan huono pyörä tuohon rahaan, vaikka pari vuotta vanha malli onkin kyseessä..??



Runkoja ratkeilee seattuben juuresta. Varmista takuun toimivuus. 9.8 runkoja antaavat tilalle, tosin nekin ratkeilee. Yhdellä tuttava pariskunnalla on jo 3 takuu runkoa tullut. OEM vapaarattaitai paukkuu.

----------


## Hojo

Siinähän nuo pahimmat tulikin jo lueteltua ja itsellä myös täysin samat kokemukset: Jackalopen takanapa+vapaaratas hajosi, runko halkesi seat tuben yläosasta ja Sram Level T jarrut vaihtuivat Shimpan XT jarruihin. Level T:n teho ja tuntuma eivät minuakaan miellyttäneet. Niin ja 3.8" Hodag minun mielestä liian pieni rengas noille Jackalopen kehille. 4,5" Barbegazissa enemmän joustoa (korkeutta) ja suojaa paremmin vannetta. Ei tuo pyörä huono ole, mutta kyllä sen kanssa on parin vuoden aikana aika paljon tullut askarreltua ja nyt alkuperäisestä on jäljellä enää voimansiirto pääosin.

----------


## elasto

> En jaksaisi kahlailla koko ketjua läpi, joten laiskana laitan pari kysymystä tähän. 2016 mallinen 9.6 farleyn tyyppiviat kiinnostaisi ja ovatko käyttäjät olleet tyytyväisiä ? Eestiläisellä olisi yksi 17.5" rungolla oleva 2016 malli 1700€, niin jos siitä saisi pari sataa tingittyä vielä hinnasta, niin ei varmaan huono pyörä tuohon rahaan, vaikka pari vuotta vanha malli onkin kyseessä..??



Sopiiko kysyä mikä sai vaihtamaan Duden Trekkiin? Pelkästään halu kokeilla 27,5" läskirengasta?

----------


## zipo

Mulla on ollut 9.8 Farley käytössä pari vuotta sellasta pappakruisailua lähes päivittäin.
Rungossa ei ole ollut mitään vikaa.Ei rutinoita tms jos ääniä ilmenee niin ne ovat tulleet jostain muualta kuten polkimista keskiölaakerista tai penkistä.
Orkkis roinista:RF:n Next kammet oli kuraa kuten myös samaisen valmistajan keskiölaakerit.
Suurella epäilyksellä ostopäätöstä tehdessä suhtauduin Sram 11 vaihteistoon ja Guide jarruihin ,Höh ei niissä ole ollut mitään vikaa,vieläkin käytössä.
Bontragerin takanapa vaihtui melko pian i9:iin kuten aina meikän fillareissa.Tietty myös putkiosat ovat vaihtuneet oman maun mukaisiksi joten niistä ei juuri ole muistikuvia.Joo  renakaista sen verran että 120 tpi Barbegazzi ,Hodari ja Gnarwhalia käytössä,Toimii OK Wampan kuitukehillä onhan ne erilaisia keskenään mutta käyttötarkoitus ja keli sanelee millä ajellaan.En kuitenkaan vaihtele noita joka viikko vaan lähinnä vuoden aikojen mukaan.Hodari jäänyt vähemmälle käytölle koska 29+ kiekot kesän rullailuissa.
Tässä tämän päivän vireessä.Dropoutit aivan edessä=lyhyt chainstay.Aivan eri fillari kuin aiemmin kun dropoutit oli pisimmässä asennossa.Fättis renkailla sama muutos dropouteilla ei tuottanut juuri kovinkaan havaittavaa muutosta fillarin ajo-ominaisuuksiin,wierd?
Sinkulamoodiin ei ole toistaiseksi inspiraatiota vaikka sekin olisi mahdollista rakentaa Farrikasta.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Sopiiko kysyä mikä sai vaihtamaan Duden Trekkiin? Pelkästään halu kokeilla 27,5" läskirengasta?



Ajattelin että mennään ilman läskiä, mutta yllättäen heti taas selailemassa myyntipalstoja, kun on vähän löysää lompakossa ja sisällä kuitenkin säilytystilaa viidelle pyörälle ja nyt vain neljä pyörää käytössä. Mitään ei tosin ole vielä ostettu, eikä välttämättä ostetakaan, mutta tutkitaan kuitenkin. Dude oli jotenkin hajuton ja mauton pyörä Surlyn ICT:n jälkeen. Toimiva peli, mutta fiilis puuttui, joten sai lähteä uuteen kotiin. Voi se olla että vähäiset talviajot tulee ajeltua tuolla BMC:n täpärillä vain. Vähän vain ne pakkaskelit ja jousituksen toimivuus arveluttaa.

----------


## Ski

Yhdyn monessa Mr Zipoon.
F9.8, se Sini / Harmaa. Viime vuosi Cupin marat, SyöteMTB ja Rokua, Saariselkä etc. Vakio paitsi kammet vaihdettu ja Absolute Black ovaali. 
Takana kiihdyttää MCarbon 65 27.5 Barbilla. 
Tänä vuonna Tahko ja SyöteMTB ym.
Geo on mahtava. 27.5 Barbit ehkä parhaat yleisrenkaat missään. Tahkolla sain katsella pariin kertaan ku JJt lipsuili saatanasti ku mulla piti ku liima kuivunu kaurapuuro.

SyöteMTBssä 62km yleisen sarjan voittaja ajoi Farley 9.8lla.
Sama mies voitti myös 62km Fatbike sarjan. Kaikki 3 parasta Fatbike sarjassa ajoi F9.8lla.
Kaikki 3 parasta 124km sarjassa ajoi Farleyllä, en muista oliko kaikki 9.8a. 

Että mielestäni ei huono valinta.
😀👍

Naisten 62km Fatbike sarjan voittaja ajoi 9.8 Farleylla.

----------


## 69Hz

Samoilla linjoilla kuin aiemmat. Mulla myös 9.8. josta putkiosat vaihdettu, muutoin vakiosetti. Vapaaratas meni takuuseen. Vakionavat on kuraa. Runko säilynyt ehjänä. 

Kesät menee täpärillä, joten katsotaan mitä talvi tuo tullessaan.  Ehkä Gnarwahl eteen ...


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## Spin

Tuli eilen haettua ensimmäinen fatbike, kun Pyhällä ollessa nousi kova kuume sellaiseen  :Hymy: . Ensin katselin ihan noita halpoja, mutta ajattelin kuitenkin, että paree ois ostaa heti "kunnollinen". Farley 5 tuli hommattua sitten kun paikallinen liike niitä myy ja palvelu pelaa. 

Eilen kävin myös ensimmäisen vajaan kympin lenkin heittämässä, ja onhan se vain jännä vehje. Tuonne kelkkareitin pohjalle joskus perus maastopyörällä havittelin, mutta yhtenään tökki kulku. Fätillä meni tökkimättä ja erittäin mukavaa ajella haastavampaakin maastoa. Vähän kun vertais mopopuolella crossipyörää ja mönkijää. Fätillä matelee leveiden renkaiden ja lyhyen akselivälin voimin kivasti tuollaista kivikkoista reitin pohjaakin. Erittäin tyytyväinen ostokseen.  Jokunen kilsa tuli poljettua myös hiekkatietä ja asfalttia, ja hiekalla on omiaan, mutta asfaltillahan tuon tietty huomaa, että on leveät renkaat. Vaan eipä se haittaa jos ei kiire ole. Asfalttilenkit heitetään edelleen Cannarin Caad 10:llä jos sinne himottaa  :Hymy: . Rengaspaineet reissun ajan oli vieläpä ihan maantieluokkaa. Ei kovin isosti jousta renkaat nyt. En tullut edes tarkistaneeksi, mutta paineet on mitä luovutushuollosta oli laittaneet.

Renkaitten litkutus tässä kuulemma onnistuu. Jos en nyt ihan väärin kuullut, niin liikkeessä tekevät gorilla tapella, ja hintaa tulee 90e per rengas....En sen enempää kysellyt, koska ajattelin kuitenkin tuon sitten itse tehdä jossain kohtaa. Tänään pyörähdin uudemman kerran katselemassa kiveniskuteippiä, ja samalla kattelin myös noita litkusettien hintoja. Ompas ne vain suolaisia nekin, joten tuo 90e/rengas töineen saattoi kyllä olla ihan oikein kuultu. Hyllyssä näkyi olevan myös Gorilla teippiä. Mitäs toi litkutus itse tehtynä näihin yleensä maksaa, ja mistä kannattaa tarvikkeet hommata? Ihan muutaman euron säästön takia ehkä jättäisin työt kuitenkin liikkeen tehtäväksi, olettaen, että työlle on sitten myös joku takuu. Mutta 180e setille, kuullostaa kalliilta? Jos vähänkään itse osaa ja viitsii.

Itseasiassa joskus oli mielessä maastopyörän renkaiden litkutus, ja hyllyssä ois Joe´s eco sealant tubeless&tube sealant litkua 240ml pullo. Meneeköhän nuo vanhaksi? Chainreactionilta muistaakseni tilattu, ja arviolta ollu hyllyssä n. 4-5v :/.

----------


## JackOja

> ...kattelin myös noita litkusettien hintoja. Ompas ne vain suolaisia nekin...



Jaa? Parilla kympillä saa ~litran Stania.





> ...Mutta 180e setille, kuullostaa kalliilta? Jos vähänkään itse osaa ja viitsii.



Kallista on. Mutta jos ei itse viitsi niin sitten ei. Oikeasti se kannattaa tehdä itse, jotta osaa sitten korjailla ongelmiakin. Ja pitähän litkuja uusiakin toisinaan ja renkaita vaihtaa.





> ...olettaen, että työlle on sitten myös joku takuu...



Minkälainen takuu siinä voisi olla? Ilmat pysyy renkaassa? Jos viikon päästä työstä rengas burbbaa tai repeää niin tuskin takuuna korjaavat.





> Itseasiassa joskus oli mielessä maastopyörän renkaiden litkutus... arviolta ollu hyllyssä n. 4-5v :/.



Oikeasti siis et ole kiinnostunut tubelessista vaan sinä pärjäät ajoissasi ihan hyvin sisärenkaiden kanssa? Mitäpä tuota väkisin vääntämään, ei tubeless ole laissa määrätty pakko.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Rulla gorillaa parikymppiä ja sillä teippaa varmaan sata vannetta. Venat 15-20€ ja pullo litkua sen parikymppiä. Vähän omaa vaivaa. Ei tuo niin maagista ole, että 180€ moisesta maksaisin. Joskus se pitää kuitenkin tehdä uusiksi niin sama opetella kerralla itse kuin joutua rahastetuksi tai sitten ajella niillä sisureilla.

----------


## hphuhtin

Voipi tarvita jonkun painesäiliöllä varustetun pumpun myös, tai kompuran, jotta saa renkaan nousemaan vanteelle. Silti tekisin itse, juuri äsken asian opetelleena en pidä sitä 90€/rengas arvoisena hommana.

----------


## kni94

Huoltoasemalla on kompura. En myöskään näkisi että gorilla toimii kaikille vanteille, itsellä ainakin on aika reunalla elämistä 19mm sisäleveyedellä ja 2.3 maastorenkailla 29 koossa. Toimii se kyllä mutta jos hypystä tulee vinoon alas burppaa helposti. Ja kovassa rytäkässä vajuu ilmaa niin että saa pumppailla. Eihän se 1min pumppaustauko paljoa ole kun ajaa tunnin juurakossa mutta jotakin puutteita alkanut huomaamaan ghetto tubeleksessa. Sitä en tiedä olisiko sisäkumi kestänyt senkään vertaa.


Meni vähän ohi aiheen  :Leveä hymy: 


e: ps pitääkö oikeat tubelessa vanteet samat paineet jos ajaa kuin heikkopäinen?

----------


## Spin

No jopas meni kettuiluksi  :Leveä hymy: . Ei siinä, alun ajot nyt ajelenkin sisureilla. Ja nuo hinnat litkuille oli paikallisessa liikkeessä mitä pidin kovana (sisälsi litkut sun kaikki tarvittavat perus maastopyörään). Kompura löytyy kotoa ja aiemmin tuo litkutuksen teko hyytyi lenkkien loppumiseen. Aloin treenata salilla, ja aerobiset jäi aika vähiin. Nyt koitan taas salin ohessa elvyttää vähän tuota aerobistakin puolta (ja nyt on Pyhätunturilla kiva tukikohtakin), ja fätillä ajelee nätisti kaikki mitä tolla täysjoustolla, itseasiassa sen joutais myydä tai antaa vaimon käyttöön  :Hymy: . Videoita katellu tuosta, ja eipä se rakettitiedettä näy olevan, kunhan vain löytää oikeanlevyisen gorillatapen, voi mennä tilaukseen kun paikallisista liikkeistä 48mm on levein mitä löytänyt. Pitäis vissiin yhdellä soirolla saada, ettei vedellä kahta rinnan? Jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt.

----------


## MukkelisMakkelis

> Renkaitten litkutus tässä kuulemma onnistuu. Jos en nyt ihan väärin kuullut, niin liikkeessä tekevät gorilla tapella, ja hintaa tulee 90e per rengas....En sen enempää kysellyt, koska ajattelin kuitenkin tuon sitten itse tehdä jossain kohtaa. Tänään pyörähdin uudemman kerran katselemassa kiveniskuteippiä, ja samalla kattelin myös noita litkusettien hintoja. Ompas ne vain suolaisia nekin, joten tuo 90e/rengas töineen saattoi kyllä olla ihan oikein kuultu. Hyllyssä näkyi olevan myös Gorilla teippiä. Mitäs toi litkutus itse tehtynä näihin yleensä maksaa, ja mistä kannattaa tarvikkeet hommata? Ihan muutaman euron säästön takia ehkä jättäisin työt kuitenkin liikkeen tehtäväksi, olettaen, että työlle on sitten myös joku takuu. Mutta 180e setille, kuullostaa kalliilta? Jos vähänkään itse osaa ja viitsii.



Mä sain tarjouksen 50€/koko setti litkutukselle. En aio tehä ite toistaseks :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> No jopas meni kettuiluksi . Ei siinä, alun ajot nyt ajelenkin sisureilla. Ja nuo hinnat litkuille oli paikallisessa liikkeessä mitä pidin kovana (sisälsi litkut sun kaikki tarvittavat perus maastopyörään). Kompura löytyy kotoa ja aiemmin tuo litkutuksen teko hyytyi lenkkien loppumiseen. Aloin treenata salilla, ja aerobiset jäi aika vähiin. Nyt koitan taas salin ohessa elvyttää vähän tuota aerobistakin puolta (ja nyt on Pyhätunturilla kiva tukikohtakin), ja fätillä ajelee nätisti kaikki mitä tolla täysjoustolla, itseasiassa sen joutais myydä tai antaa vaimon käyttöön . Videoita katellu tuosta, ja eipä se rakettitiedettä näy olevan, kunhan vain löytää oikeanlevyisen gorillatapen, voi mennä tilaukseen kun paikallisista liikkeistä 48mm on levein mitä löytänyt. Pitäis vissiin yhdellä soirolla saada, ettei vedellä kahta rinnan? Jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt.



Jep, yhdellä soirolla se kannattaa tehdä. Se pitkittäissauma alkaa helposti vuotamaan. Yksi vaihtoehto on tietenkin fattystripper, jos ei teippailla halua.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Myös ns "hirvisäkkitubeless" voisi olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto.  Ensin vaan vaikka heijastinnauhasta vannenauha ja voihan senkin vähän teipata vaikka sähkömiehenteipillä ja hirvisäkki vaan päälle.  Hirvisäkin joutuu tietty uusimaan kai aina kun renkaan vaihtaa, mutta ei ymmärtääkseni maksa paljoakaan.

Itsellä on gorillan reunat alkanut vähän irrota kun gorillateippi ei yletä ihan kehän reunoihin ja useamman kerran on tullut renkaita vaihdeltua, tosin vielä pitää mutta hirvisäkki on käynyt mielessä seuraavana vaihtoehtona.

----------


## ytte07

http://www.nerivalgroup.fi/tuotteet_...iat.php?cat=45 Tuolta saa hirvisäkkiä. Aikanaan en Pirkanmaalta löytänyt kaupasta niin joku anto tän vinkin. Tuosta 10 rullan nipusta tekee ziljoona soiroa. Tosin etukiekossa mulla on ollu 1,5 vuotta jätesäkki pitämässä litkut ja vielä toimii.

----------


## Spin

Millaisella telineellä kuljetatte Trekkiä autolla? Pihasta löytyy Skoda Superb farkku, joka pakuksi katsastettu (melko tilava takatila). Perus maastopyörä on menny tavaratilaan kyljellään laittamalla, mutta nyt Fätti ei kyllä sinne mene enää huonostikkaan. Perus pyöränkuljetustelineeseen runko on taas liian lyhyt. Pakko oli kuljettaa 5km kun vein auton huoltoon, ja fillaroin takaisin. Ja sama reissu ois vielä toiseen suuntaan. Nuo matkat nyt menee kun varoen ajelee. Toinen telineen piikki piti siis pistää takavanteen läpi.

Tarkoitus ois kyllä kuljetella tuota pyörää pitempiäkin matkoja, mutta millaisella telineellä se parhaiten/edullisimmin hoituu?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Katolle Thulen 591 tai 598. Sillä hoituu.

----------


## Swatsi

> Katolle Thulen 591 tai 598. Sillä hoituu.



598 toimii, 2kpl katolla ja menee fätit (adapterilla) plussat ja kaikki muut vaivattomasti mukana  Suosittelen myös.

Lähetetty minun S60 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ei se mitään fätti-adapteria oikeasti tarvi. Menee ihan hyvin ilmankin. Pidemmät remmit vaan laittaa, niin pärjää kaikkien läskien, aerojen ja tavallisten kanssa.

----------


## Spin

Pitänee hommata skottaraisen katolle sitten tuo smartrack 794 ja siihen proride 591:nen (mistäs noita pidempiä remmejä?). Näyttäis motonetistä nätisti löytyvän, ellei jostain käytettyjä metsästä. Kiitoksia neuvoista.

----------


## MukkelisMakkelis

No niin, laitoin tänään tilaukseen Farley 9.6. Tulee samalla litkutettuna ja ihan kohtuulliseen hintaan sain kaikkineen. Tosin joulukuun alkuun joutuu odotella, että saan ajoon...

----------


## Paksupolkija

Bilteman lyhkänen sidontaliina 2e kpl Vs ne 30e fattiadapterit. Pidemmillä matkoilla laitan toisenkin liinan tukemaan eturengasta. Eli kuudella kopekalla selviää.

----------


## TheMiklu

Kyllä läskiadapteri niin paljon elämää helpottaa, että ostin molemmille telineille ne.

----------


## Janos86

> Bilteman lyhkänen sidontaliina 2e kpl Vs ne 30e fattiadapterit. Pidemmillä matkoilla laitan toisenkin liinan tukemaan eturengasta. Eli kuudella kopekalla selviää.



Joo selviäähän sitä mutta kun ekan kerran pääset koittamaan niitä adaptereita niin luovut liinoista  :Vink:  on ne meinaan niin paljon helpommat kun useasti kuskailee

----------


## hemppa

> Millaisella telineellä kuljetatte Trekkiä autolla? Pihasta löytyy Skoda Superb farkku, joka pakuksi katsastettu (melko tilava takatila). Perus maastopyörä on menny tavaratilaan kyljellään laittamalla, mutta nyt Fätti ei kyllä sinne mene enää huonostikkaan. Perus pyöränkuljetustelineeseen runko on taas liian lyhyt. Pakko oli kuljettaa 5km kun vein auton huoltoon, ja fillaroin takaisin. Ja sama reissu ois vielä toiseen suuntaan. Nuo matkat nyt menee kun varoen ajelee. Toinen telineen piikki piti siis pistää takavanteen läpi.
> 
> Tarkoitus ois kyllä kuljetella tuota pyörää pitempiäkin matkoja, mutta millaisella telineellä se parhaiten/edullisimmin hoituu?



Noi em. telineet fättiadapterilla toimii varmasti, mutta ootko nyt varma ettei mahdu sinne tavaratilaan? Sitä vaan kun oma läskipyörä menee Seat Leonin takakonttiin kun kaataa penkit irrottaa eturenkaan

----------


## Jeltsar

> Pitänee hommata skottaraisen katolle sitten tuo smartrack 794 ja siihen proride 591:nen (mistäs noita pidempiä remmejä?). Näyttäis motonetistä nätisti löytyvän, ellei jostain käytettyjä metsästä. Kiitoksia neuvoista.



Tuosta edullisesti:

https://www.xxl.fi/thule-pro-ride-59...037871_1_style

Toimii tosiaan hyvin.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> (mistäs noita pidempiä remmejä?). Näyttäis motonetistä nätisti löytyvän, ellei jostain käytettyjä metsästä.



Itse laitoin muistaakseni nämä:
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/4611...lukolla-25mm2m

Mittaa alkuperäisen kiinnikeremmin leveys ja osta samaa leveyttä oleva hihna, niin saat remmiin sen alkuperäisen hihnan kumipehmikkeen.





> Joo selviäähän sitä mutta kun ekan kerran pääset koittamaan niitä adaptereita niin luovut liinoista  on ne meinaan niin paljon helpommat kun useasti kuskailee



Joo, niin luovuin adaptereista. Toisen telineen takimmainen "muovikoura" halkesi ja irtosi jossakin hötäkässä. Riipasin toisestakin telineestä kouran huitulan vitelikköön, kun totesin ettei se ole muuta kuin tiellä kun kuskaa erilaisia (läski-, maantie-, plussa, lastenpyörä) kulkineita.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Millaisella telineellä kuljetatte Trekkiä autolla? Pihasta löytyy Skoda Superb farkku, joka pakuksi katsastettu (melko tilava takatila). Perus maastopyörä on menny tavaratilaan kyljellään laittamalla, mutta nyt Fätti ei kyllä sinne mene enää huonostikkaan. Perus pyöränkuljetustelineeseen runko on taas liian lyhyt. Pakko oli kuljettaa 5km kun vein auton huoltoon, ja fillaroin takaisin. Ja sama reissu ois vielä toiseen suuntaan. Nuo matkat nyt menee kun varoen ajelee. Toinen telineen piikki piti siis pistää takavanteen läpi.
> 
> Tarkoitus ois kyllä kuljetella tuota pyörää pitempiäkin matkoja, mutta millaisella telineellä se parhaiten/edullisimmin hoituu?



Ainakin Audi A4 sai mahtumaan penkit käännettynä ilman eturengasta. Tilapäisesti vältti näinkin. Nyt pikkuautoon menee kun molemmat renkaat irti.

Sitten oli myös Thulen peräkoukkuteline rideOn, josta joutu kouruja leventämään. Tuo kattoteline yllättävää kyllä helpompi käyttää kuin peräkoukku.

----------


## Swatsi

> Ainakin Audi A4 sai mahtumaan penkit käännettynä ilman eturengasta. Tilapäisesti vältti näinkin. Nyt pikkuautoon menee kun molemmat renkaat irti.
> 
> Sitten oli myös Thulen peräkoukkuteline rideOn, josta joutu kouruja leventämään. Tuo kattoteline yllättävää kyllä helpompi käyttää kuin peräkoukku.



...Toyota Versossa ja muissa vastaavissa korkeammissa autoissa melko korkealla telineet mutta taitettavan jakkaran kun pitää kontissa tai seisoo oven kynnyksellä tai muuten omaa riittävästi pituutta niin kyllä sekin onnistuu. En vaihtaisi 598:sta pois 

Ja jottei menisi liikaa offtopicin puolelle niin kuljetan katolla Farley Ex8 & Roscoe 7 fillareita  Roscoen naistenmalliin en ole vielä saanut telineen kouraa tarttumaan sopivassa kulmassa...

----------


## Ironmongery

Hakusessa etunavan pölysuojat Farley 5 -16, kummatkin mallit käy; pikalukitus tai läpiakseli?  :Sekaisin: 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EGttDWtrnz8oxLSaA

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Itellä sama 'ongelma', blutossa ahtaus Barbegazilla. Pihi ja köyhä kun olen niin aion katkaista tuon Bluton välituen pois ja teen jyrsimellä lukittavat clämpit alaputkiin - niihin sitten voi tehdä vaikka rosteritangosta korvaavan tuen tuohon väliin. Mastodonille en näe mitään tarvetta kun olen Blutoon ihan tyytyväinen ja toisaalta tuo Mastodon on ollut niin vähän aikaa markkinoilla ettei siitä ole esim talvikokemuksia ollenkaan. Bluto toimi talvellakin mainiosti kun öljyt on vaihdettu liukkaampiin ja vaseliinit pakkasenkestäviin.



Onkohan jo edennyt Bluton ahtaudenpoistoprojekti?  Olisi mielenkiintoista lukea hankkeen etenemisestä, ja jos mahdollista, pari kuvaakin olisi hienoa.

----------


## Stricken

Trek Farley 6:een alkais olla voimansiirron uusiminen ajankohtaista. Onnistuuko vakio Race Face Ride kampisettiin tehä 1x11 konversiota? Olisi NX-palikat ylimääräisenä mutta eturatas ja ketjulinja mietityttää. Tuohan on ilmeisesti 64&104bcd spider-systeemillä?

----------


## heiber

Ehtisikö joku taivutella hieman rautalangasta, miten toteutetaan Trek f 9.6 voimansiirron päivittäminen 1x12 versioon. Saksan sivuilla näyttää olevan jo kolmea eri vaihtoehtoa, yhdessäkin olisi jo ihan riittävästi. 
- SRAM GX Eagle 1x12-speed Group Trigger
- SRAM GX Eagle DUP 1x12-speed Group Trigger
- SRAM GX Eagle DUP 1x12-speed Boost Trigger
Ovatko kaikki toteuttamiskelpoisia ko. pyörään/kannattaako yleensä? Mitkä muut kilkkeet joutuvat samalla vaihdettaviksi eri versioissa. DUPissa on ymmärtääkseni kapeampi akseli, joten keskiö mennee uusiksi.
Etukäteen kiittäen!

----------


## solisti

Et kai sinä tarvitse kuin GX (tai joku muu, muttei NX) takapakan, takavaihtajan ja vaihteenvalitsimen. Tarviiko kampiin koskea?

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeltsar

Tarviitko varmasti koko 1x12 skaalaa läskissä? Minulle riitti päivittää eturatas pienempää eikä nytkään välitykset lopu kuin kovassa ajossa asfaltilla/alamäessä = ei juuri koskaan.

----------


## heiber

Kiitos vaan kommenteista. En ole testannut 1x12, enkä välttämättä tarvitse lenkeilläni. Ajatus lähti lähinnä osien uusimisesta. Alkuperäinen takavaihtaja sai osumia ja on nyt XT. Kammet ovat perin katu-uskottavan näköiset, kengät ovat kuluttaneet maalit pois ja osumia kiviin on tullut ihan riittävästi. Oma töppäykseni oli vaihtaa 28 ovaali eteen. Rattaassa on "kuperuutta", jonka kuvittelin mahtuvan keskiön suuntaan - niin ei tapahtunut, jonka seurauksena ketjulinja ajettaessa isoilla rattailla on vähintäänkin erikoinen. Kestääkö asetelma, jossa "ala- ja yläketju" ovat merkittävästi eri linjassa? Voisihan sitä palauttaa suoran RaceFacen 30 eteen ja päivittää vain takavaihtajan. Kammet saavat säilyttää katu-uskottavuutensa.

----------


## Janos86

Itse päivitin F9.6 1x12 ja eteen pienin ovaali mitä saa, omaan ajoon ja kotimaastoihin sopiva ja edelleen tiellä pääsee kyllä reilua vauhtia jos jaloissa vaan on puhtia. 

Eli itse kyllä suosittelen vaihtoa

----------


## Jeltsar

^miten toimii ovaali eaglen kanssa? Jostain kuulin, että olisi ongelmallista. 

Se vielä eaglesta, tainnut mainita aiemminkin, että onko sitten susikappale vai mikä tuo oma, mutta kovin on vaikea ollut säätää, jopa mahdoton. Vähän väliä rallattaa ja pätkii johonkin suuntaan. 

Fuelissa siis 1x12, Farleyssa 1x11. Harkinnut vaihtaa fueliin samat välitykset ja siksi en omasta kokemuksesta paljoa voi ainakaan gx eaglea suositella  :Irvistys:

----------


## Janos86

Ei siinä mitään ongelmaa ole ollut hyvin rokkaa. 

Kuulostaa enemmän siltä että sulla on vaihtajankorvake vinossa, itsellä ainakin menee vaihteey ihan täydellisesti ilman rallatuksia kunhan korvake vain on suora

----------


## Jeltsar

Korvake uusittu, ei juuri auttanut  :Irvistys:

----------


## Kanuuna

> Korvake uusittu, ei juuri auttanut



Onko vaijerit ja kuoret kunnossa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jeltsar

Ne vois tietty vielä tarkistaa. Vaihtaa kyllä ihan ok, mutta keskimmäisillä rattailla välillä päkeltää varsinkin runtatessa.

----------


## no-saint

Pitkä ketju = paljon asiaa.

Trek Farley ex 8. Vapari rikki, miten irti? Pakan kun ottaa niin päätytulppa ei irtoa ja vaparin edessä hahlo jossa kolot pakkahylsylle... Mites sitten edetään?

----------


## Jakke81

> Pitkä ketju = paljon asiaa.
> 
> Trek Farley ex 8. Vapari rikki, miten irti? Pakan kun ottaa niin päätytulppa ei irtoa ja vaparin edessä hahlo jossa kolot pakkahylsylle... Mites sitten edetään?



Vapari lähtee ihan vetämällä irti. Vaparin rakenne on sellainen että hirttää kiinni akseliin, tyyppi vikaa. Eli holkki joka on vaparin laakereiden välissä jumii akseliin.
Irti lähtee voimalla.

----------


## no-saint

Kiitoksia vaan kovasti ^
Irti on ja kynnet tylsänä.

----------


## zeppo

Farley 5, vm 2018



Farleyn keula antautui, ihan juurettomalla polulla. Ajoin perässä ja ihmettelin kunnon räsähdystä ja kaveri pöpelikössä. Ei ensin ymmärretty mitä oikein tapahtui mutta kun kamppeet saatiin kasattua niin kävi selväksi mikä syy oli kaatumiselle. Keula on antautunut eteenpäin, rungon alaputkessa olevassa "lokasuojassa" ei minkään valtakunnan merkkejä että rengas olisi siihen osunut. Emäputkessa selvä hankauma etupuolella johon rengas oli tökännyt eli tuo on hajonnut todella eteenpäin. Ja tuo polku oli ihan tasainen alaspäin viettävä, ei kantoja, juurakkoja tai mitään muutakaan.

Kauhisteltiin tuota tapahtunutta jos olisi käynyt niissä alamäissä mitä laskettiin niin olisi tullut kyllä tarvetta ambulanssillekin. Takuuseenhan tuo menee mutta mitähän laittavat tilalle - itse en missään tapauksessa kelpuuttaisi enää samaa F5 hiilarikeulaa.

EDIT: Oli sittenkin 2018 mallia.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^No voi helvetti!!  Ei ikinä saisi tuollaisia haarukoita kukaan missään valmistaa. Ja nyt vielä tunnetun valmistajan pyörässä tuollainen hengenvaarallinen osa.  
Jos haarukka  vauhdissa pettää niin mennään helposti ihan pää edellä tonttiin. Normi OTB:ssä yleensä mennään enemmän hartiat edellä tonttiin kun vartalo ehtii ilmassa kääntyä enemmän ja näin niskan taittumisvaara on huomattavasti pienempi.  Eipä ole laadunvalvonta hyvällä tasolla noin tärkeässä osassa.
Mulla on Dudessa jäykkä haarukka ja ei se paljoa jousta ja pehmennä ajoa, on siis todellakin jäykkä, mutta monenlaiset runnutukset on hyvin kestänyt. Ja hyvä niin.

----------


## Antza44

Niin hyviä, kun Trekin pyörät on ajaakin tuohon yleiseen laatuun voisivat pikku hiljaa alkaa panostaa. Itsellä 1.5 vuodessa on antautunut 2 kappaletta 9.8 Stachen kuitu runkoja seattuben juuresta ja aika monta muutakin palikkaa on antautunut missä lukee Bontrager. Tuollaisen haarukka kuvan soisi vaikka vähän levitä intterneetissä, jos sillä olisi vaikka positiivinen vaikutus laadunvalvontaan.

----------


## zeppo

Pyörä on nyt Suvalassa tutkittavana ja kuvia lähti Trekille. Toivottavasti korjaavat pyörän siten ettei tilalle tule samanlaista F5 keulaa, itse en huolisi missään tapauksessa samaa mallia tilalle. Tommonen keula on hengenvaarallinen. Kuka luottaisi että kyseessä on vain yksittäistapaus? Jos tuolla ei voi rymyytellä huoletta niin sama laittaa seinäkoristeeksi.

Seuraillaan mitä Trekki vastailee. Toivottavasti vaihto menee tyylikkäällä tavalla.

----------


## Antza44

> Pyörä on nyt Suvalassa tutkittavana ja kuvia lähti Trekille. Toivottavasti korjaavat pyörän siten ettei tilalle tule samanlaista F5 keulaa, itse en huolisi missään tapauksessa samaa mallia tilalle. Tommonen keula on hengenvaarallinen. Kuka luottaisi että kyseessä on vain yksittäistapaus? Jos tuolla ei voi rymyytellä huoletta niin sama laittaa seinäkoristeeksi.
> 
> Seuraillaan mitä Trekki vastailee. Toivottavasti vaihto menee tyylikkäällä tavalla.



Eipä niillä ole muuta kuitukeppiä sieltä tarjota tai on 9.8/runkosetin missä ohjain putkikin on kuitua, mutta onko se sitten laadun tae? Voihan sitä kokeilla saada tilalle vaikka Manitou mastodon tai Lauf. Mastodon varmasti helpompi saada, kun on heidän omissakin Farley 7 käytössä.  
https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/b...olorCode=black

Canyon on ainakin kehunut, että kuvaavat kaikki kuitukeulat ja kuitu ohjainkomponentit CT skannerilla. Trek vois ottaa mallia "markettipyörä" merkiltä.

----------


## Konsuli

> Canyon on ainakin kehunut, että kuvaavat kaikki kuitukeulat ja kuitu ohjainkomponentit CT skannerilla. Trek vois ottaa mallia "markettipyörä" merkiltä.



Molemmat merkit taitaa kuitenkin tulla samalta tehtaalta: http://www.questcomposite.com/business-sport.php

----------


## elasto

> Molemmat merkit taitaa kuitenkin tulla samalta tehtaalta: http://www.questcomposite.com/business-sport.php



Samapa tuo jos CT-skannauksen avulla Canyonin kokoonpanolinjalla lentää maanantaikappaleet roskiin, mutta Trekin linjastossa ne ruuvataan vaan asiakkaiden fillareihin kiinni, koska niitä ei havaita.

----------


## Iglumies

Jännää kumminkin, ettei kaikki Harut ole napsunu poikki, vaikka osalla ajetaankin.

----------


## Konsuli

> Samapa tuo jos CT-skannauksen avulla Canyonin kokoonpanolinjalla lentää maanantaikappaleet roskiin, mutta Trekin linjastossa ne ruuvataan vaan asiakkaiden fillareihin kiinni, koska niitä ei havaita.



Ajattelinkin että Canyonilla olisi paremmin suunniteltu runko... Kevyempi, halvempi ja kestävämpi - valitse kaikki.

----------


## Trecu

> Ainakin Audi A4 sai mahtumaan penkit käännettynä ilman eturengasta. Tilapäisesti vältti näinkin. Nyt pikkuautoon menee kun molemmat renkaat irti.
> 
> Sitten oli myös Thulen peräkoukkuteline rideOn, josta joutu kouruja leventämään. Tuo kattoteline yllättävää kyllä helpompi käyttää kuin peräkoukku.



Mulla on Opel Astra g mallin caravan ja mahtuu takapenkit kaadettuna Farley 5 ilman renkaiden irrottamista kyytiin. Onkohan tää nyt sitten pieni suuri auto? 
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...üsseldorf.jpg

----------


## zeppo

Kaverin puolesta jouruilen keulan statustietoja  :Leveä hymy: : Keula lähti Ameriikkaan tutkittavaksi ja Suvalasta väliaikainen keula siksi aikaa että tapaus saadaan käsiteltyä. Hieno juttu että väliaikainen keula järjestyi jotta rälläys pääsee jatkumaan. Sitten joskus jatkan juoruamista kun tuomion kello on soinut tuolla kaukana lännessä.

----------


## solisti

> Hieno juttu että väliaikainen keula järjestyi jotta rälläys pääsee jatkumaan.



Tuliko samanlainen keula tilalle?

----------


## zeppo

Ei ole tietoa mikä siinä nyt on, väri on kuulemma vaihtunut.

----------


## makimies

> Kaverin puolesta jouruilen keulan statustietoja : Keula lähti Ameriikkaan tutkittavaksi ja Suvalasta väliaikainen keula siksi aikaa että tapaus saadaan käsiteltyä. Hieno juttu että väliaikainen keula järjestyi jotta rälläys pääsee jatkumaan. Sitten joskus jatkan juoruamista kun tuomion kello on soinut tuolla kaukana lännessä.



Onneksi ei käynyt pahemmin. Oliko keulaan tullut aikaisemmin osumaa/kaaduttu?

----------


## zeppo

> Onneksi ei käynyt pahemmin. Oliko keulaan tullut aikaisemmin osumaa/kaaduttu?



Ei ollut aikaisempia kolhuja. Pyörällä ei oltu ajettu kuin palttiarallaa 500km ennen tuhoa.

----------


## JK-

Pikakysymys: 

Farley 5 2016, onko keulaputki suora vai 1,5" tapered? 

Trekin sivuilta: Ohjainlaakeri FSA IS-2, E2, sealed alloy cartridge

Tuosta en saanut selkoa



Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Itellä sama 'ongelma', blutossa ahtaus Barbegazilla. Pihi ja köyhä kun olen niin aion katkaista tuon Bluton välituen pois ja teen jyrsimellä lukittavat clämpit alaputkiin - niihin sitten voi tehdä vaikka rosteritangosta korvaavan tuen tuohon väliin. Mastodonille en näe mitään tarvetta kun olen Blutoon ihan tyytyväinen ja toisaalta tuo Mastodon on ollut niin vähän aikaa markkinoilla ettei siitä ole esim talvikokemuksia ollenkaan. Bluto toimi talvellakin mainiosti kun öljyt on vaihdettu liukkaampiin ja vaseliinit pakkasenkestäviin.



Jokohan saadaan lukea kuinka projekti on edennyt?  Huomioonottaen homman vaativuus, kiinnostaa varsinkin lopputulos ja toimivuus.

----------


## zeppo

> Jokohan saadaan lukea kuinka projekti on edennyt?  Huomioonottaen homman vaativuus, kiinnostaa varsinkin lopputulos ja toimivuus.



Ei saada lukea  :Hymy: , uhoamiseksi jäi ainakin toistaiseksi. Kakkostyön kiireiden vuoksi siirsin myöhemmäksi - motivaatiokin tuohon väheni kun työmatka pyörällä piteni 24 km per suunta ja Hodag rullaavuutensa vuoksi vei voiton. Eipä ole leveämpää takanakkiakaan enää kaivannut.

----------


## zeppo

Juoruan tuosta kaverin F5:n hajonneesta hiilikuitukeulasta sen verran ettei Trekiltä ole kuulunut pihaustakaan ja kohta on mennyt jo kolme kuukautta....

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Ei saada lukea , uhoamiseksi jäi ainakin toistaiseksi. Kakkostyön kiireiden vuoksi siirsin myöhemmäksi - motivaatiokin tuohon väheni kun työmatka pyörällä piteni 24 km per suunta ja Hodag rullaavuutensa vuoksi vei voiton. Eipä ole leveämpää takanakkiakaan enää kaivannut.



Taannoin taas yhtä Rokkarin keulaa huolsin, ei tosin ollut Bluto vaan Recon ja huomiota kiinnitti se kun jalat ei olleet edes ulkomuodoltaan pyöreät vaan jonkinlaista muotoa siinä oli. Ei ole mikään alkuunkaan suoraviivainen homma tehdä clamppeja niihin. Ja seinämävahvuuskin vaikutti niin ohuelta ettei paljoa voi puristella.  

Jos jotain muuta työtä on tarjolla, josta vielä maksetaankin, on valmiin keulan, vaikka Mastodonin, osto aika kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto ajatellen hommaan menevää aikaa sekä väkisinkin jonkun verran epävarmaa lopputulosta.

----------


## zeppo

> Taannoin taas yhtä Rokkarin keulaa huolsin, ei tosin ollut Bluto vaan Recon ja huomiota kiinnitti se kun jalat ei olleet edes ulkomuodoltaan pyöreät vaan jonkinlaista muotoa siinä oli. Ei ole mikään alkuunkaan suoraviivainen homma tehdä clamppeja niihin. Ja seinämävahvuuskin vaikutti niin ohuelta ettei paljoa voi puristella.  
> 
> Jos jotain muuta työtä on tarjolla, josta vielä maksetaankin, on valmiin keulan, vaikka Mastodonin, osto aika kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto ajatellen hommaan menevää aikaa sekä väkisinkin jonkun verran epävarmaa lopputulosta.



Olet täysin oikeassa, tuohon on hankala lisätä mitään. Ohuet on nuo seinämävahvuudet ja ne joutuisi vielä sorvissa ohentamaan pyöreäksi ennenkuin clamppi siihen tiukasti puristuisi. Näillä nyt mennään, Blutoa sen verran päivitin että laitoin siihen sen charger2 (?) patruunan: En todellakaan ole jousituksen asiantuntija tai mikään polkuraketti mutta jopa minä huomasin että keula parani selvästi. Nyt vaan ajellaan ja pidetään pyörä kunnossa  :Hymy: . Ja eihän se Mastodon mahoton ole hankkia jos leveämpää rengasta alkaa taas haluttamaan.

----------


## Antza44

> Juoruan tuosta kaverin F5:n hajonneesta hiilikuitukeulasta sen verran ettei Trekiltä ole kuulunut pihaustakaan ja kohta on mennyt jo kolme kuukautta....



Onko asiakas ollut yhtään aktiivinen ja jälleen myyjä? Useta takuu runkoja minulle ja tutuille on tullut Trekiltä alta 2 viikon ja eri jälleenmyyjien kautta.

----------


## 69Hz

Vähän tulee sama mieleen, että parivaljakko asiakas-myyjä ei ole altiivinen. 

Mä olen ollut itse (kuluttajana) yhteydessä Trekin (Nordic) asiakaspalveluun ja varsin nopeasti on tullut vastauksia. Siis muutamassa päivässä, ellei jo samana pvnä. 

Niillä on kyllä tikettijärjestelmä, joten sen viestin ei pitäisi ”unohtua” kuten spostin helposti käy...


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## no-saint

Farley ex8 ollut nyt ajossa 6kk.
Takaiskari alkanu ulospäin tullessaan kolahtamaan, olisiko huollon paikka? Nivelet tarkistettu ja niistä kolahtelu ei johdu.
Voimansiirto rutisee. Ketju, takapakka uusia joten vaihtajan rissat, eturatas tai keskiö syynä. Onko muilla samoja kokemuksia tahi varmaa tietoa? Eturatas vaihtuu vklp aikana teräksiseen kylläkin.

Onkos kampien akseli yhteensopiva Shimanon 24 hollowtech keskiöiden kanssa mikäli menee vaihtoon?

----------


## PK1

Mulla vähän lonksui niin tuli takuuseen EX9:n uusi runko. Olisin mieluummin pitänyt vanhan mattamustan, mutta toisaalta uusi on uusi.

----------


## STN

Ihmettelen sitä että Farley 5 maksaa muutaman satasen enemmän kuin esim. Kona Wo, jossa kuitenkin on parempi vaihtaja ja vivut. Maksaakohan siinä merkki enemmän?

----------


## Swatsi

Mun eeäks8:n keskiö alkoi naksuttamaan muistaakseni 150km paikkeilla (saattoi olla vähemmänkin) aina ylämäkeen tai enempi painolla runtatessa. Ei auttanut kiristys mitään, syynä keskiölaakerin pesä koneistettu yli toleranssin. 

Homma korjaantui jälleenmyyjän huollon tutkimusten ja TREK:n kanssa oikein mallikkaasti ja tuli ymmärtääkseni aika kaukaa uusi runkokolmio ja nipussa myös uusi takahaarukka  

Ja isoimmat pisteet jälleenmyyjälle, jolta en edes ostanut ko. pyörää ja nykyään pyörä huolletaan siellä ja kauniimmalle puoliskolle löytyi nätti Roscoe samaisesta paikasta 

Lähetetty minun S60 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

Tuttua Trekin laatua. Hyviä pelejä ajaa ja takuu säätöä riittää, mutta aina tulee uutta ja suht nopeasti alle.

----------


## TuomariKuolo

> Ihmettelen sitä että Farley 5 maksaa muutaman satasen enemmän kuin esim. Kona Wo, jossa kuitenkin on parempi vaihtaja ja vivut. Maksaakohan siinä merkki enemmän?



Kiinnostava kysymys.

----------


## Putte2

Olisiko jollain kertoa nopeasti, mitä eroa vuoden 2018 ja 2019 Farley 5:ssa on? Väri, mutta entäs muuta? Kannattaako ottaa tuo 2019 jos 2018 löytyy vähän halvemmalla? 
Kiitos!

----------


## ossi5000

> Olisiko jollain kertoa nopeasti, mitä eroa vuoden 2018 ja 2019 Farley 5:ssa on? Väri, mutta entäs muuta? Kannattaako ottaa tuo 2019 jos 2018 löytyy vähän halvemmalla? 
> Kiitos!



Ei käytännössä värin lisäksi taida olla muuta, satula ja gripit..  :Hymy:

----------


## Putte2

Farley 5 17,5 2019 mallissa on eri rengas takana kuin edessä. Ei kuulemma mahdu kunnolla muuten pyörimään. Eli haarukka on kapeampi kuin 19,5 tuumaisessa.... Mitä olette käyttäneet nastarenkaana tässä talvella. Tuon eturenkaan saa nastoitettua, ja sellaisen saisi helposti uuden talvea varten taakse. Mutta ei siis mahdu. Suosituksia?

Teen siis valintaa läskistä ja vähän etukäteen mietin näitä. 26 tuumaisia löytyy vaikka kuinka. Pitäisiköhän pysyä vaan siinä?

----------


## STN

> Farley 5 17,5 2019 mallissa on eri rengas takana kuin edessä. Ei kuulemma mahdu kunnolla muuten pyörimään. Eli haarukka on kapeampi kuin 19,5 tuumaisessa.... Mitä olette käyttäneet nastarenkaana tässä talvella. Tuon eturenkaan saa nastoitettua, ja sellaisen saisi helposti uuden talvea varten taakse. Mutta ei siis mahdu. Suosituksia?
> 
> Teen siis valintaa läskistä ja vähän etukäteen mietin näitä. 26 tuumaisia löytyy vaikka kuinka. Pitäisiköhän pysyä vaan siinä?



Itse kysyin asiaa maahantuojalta, niin sanoi ettei mahdu pyörimään kaikissa asennoissa, Trekissähän takarenkaan paikkaa voi säätää pituussuunnassa. Sain käsityksen että jos laittaa sen ihan taaimmaksi, niin mahtuu pyörimään.

----------


## Putte2

Eli kyseessä Bontrager Gnarwhal. Tämä rengas olisi helppo nastoittaa? Mitäs porukka tässä 17,5 käyttää takana talvella?

----------


## STN

> Eli kyseessä Bontrager Gnarwhal. Tämä rengas olisi helppo nastoittaa? Mitäs porukka tässä 17,5 käyttää takana talvella?



Siinä on nastan paikat ja kai nastat saa kiinni jos ei muuta niin sillä Schwalben nastatyökalulla ja kai Bontragerillakin on omansa. Ite ajoin tämän talven nastattomana.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Eikös vanteet myös ole uudet mulefut sl eli karvan kevyemmät kuin aiemmin

----------


## Putte2

Noniin, F5 nyt alla ja samalla ensimmäinen läski. Ostin lähinnä korvaamaan osan polkujuoksulenkeistä, koska polvi vähän kipeytyy juostessa. Alla nyt neljä lenkkiä, joista pisin reilu 20km melko teknistä polkua.

Olen 176cm pitkä ja p.jalkainen ja pitkä selkäinen. Inseamia en tiedä, mutta varmasti pituuteen verrattuna keskiarvoa pienempi. Trekin kokotaulukossa asetun ikävästi juuri 17,5 ja 19,5 väliin. Testasin molempia ja päädyin pienempään. Ehkä tähän vaikutti myös se, että olen aikanaan omistanut liian suuren maastopyörän ja ajaminen oli tuskaa...

Erityisesti tuon pitkän teknisen lenkin jälkeen olen pohtinut olisiko 19,5 runko ollut sittenkin parempi. Testilenkillä (asfaltilla kaupan pihalla) se tuntui kuitenkin isolta. Mutta minulla ei kokemusta näistä loppujen lopuksi paljoakaan. Kiivetessä keula on kevyt ja nousee helposti. Samaten erittäin jyrkässä alamäessä tunne, että kohta mennään yli tangon. Tämä alamäkidilemma on varmasti kokemattomuutta ja osaamattomuutta.

Löytyykö kokemuksia täältä, miten 175-177 kokoiset olette valinneet rungon. Myöhäistä tietysti jo vaihtaa. Ja kyllä tällä pärjää, toisaalta myös näppärä pahoissa hitaissa paikoissa.

----------


## Janos86

Itse olen 178 ja on tuo 17,5”. Se tuntui jossain kohtaa pieneltä ja ostinkin käytetyn 19,5” ja pari lenkkiä heitin sillä ja totesin että aivan liian iso ja myin se pois. 
Itse ostin vaan uuden korottavan tangon alkuperäisen tilalle ja nyt on loistava peli ajaa

----------


## Pipo

> Noniin, F5 nyt alla ja samalla ensimmäinen läski. Ostin lähinnä korvaamaan osan polkujuoksulenkeistä, koska polvi vähän kipeytyy juostessa. Alla nyt neljä lenkkiä, joista pisin reilu 20km melko teknistä polkua.
> 
> Olen 176cm pitkä ja p.jalkainen ja pitkä selkäinen. Inseamia en tiedä, mutta varmasti pituuteen verrattuna keskiarvoa pienempi. Trekin kokotaulukossa asetun ikävästi juuri 17,5 ja 19,5 väliin. Testasin molempia ja päädyin pienempään. Ehkä tähän vaikutti myös se, että olen aikanaan omistanut liian suuren maastopyörän ja ajaminen oli tuskaa...
> 
> Erityisesti tuon pitkän teknisen lenkin jälkeen olen pohtinut olisiko 19,5 runko ollut sittenkin parempi. Testilenkillä (asfaltilla kaupan pihalla) se tuntui kuitenkin isolta. Mutta minulla ei kokemusta näistä loppujen lopuksi paljoakaan. Kiivetessä keula on kevyt ja nousee helposti. Samaten erittäin jyrkässä alamäessä tunne, että kohta mennään yli tangon. Tämä alamäkidilemma on varmasti kokemattomuutta ja osaamattomuutta.
> 
> Löytyykö kokemuksia täältä, miten 175-177 kokoiset olette valinneet rungon. Myöhäistä tietysti jo vaihtaa. Ja kyllä tällä pärjää, toisaalta myös näppärä pahoissa hitaissa paikoissa.



178 cm ja molemmat perusteellisesti rungot kokeilleena voin sanoa että minulla sama fiilis Farleyn kanssa. 17,5 liian pieni ja 19,5 liian iso.

----------


## Jeltsar

^samma här. 178 ja 17,5". Aina välillä iskee "katumus" päälle mutta hyvin tuolla on pärjännyt, stemmi 60mm ja tanko 40mm nousulla 

Penkistä ajaessa välillä kaipaisi isompaa, mutta onpahan sitten alamäessä ja tiukoissa paikoissa ketterämpi.

18,5" olisi optimi vaan kun eivät tee. 19, 5" saattaisi sekin mennä ihan nysä, <40mm stemmillä. Moni samankokoinen täällä ajaa myös 19,5"lla, joten makukysymys kaiketi.

----------


## Pipo

Periaattessa tangon saa kyllä lyhellä stemmillä oikeaan paikkaan 19,5 rungolla mutta edelleen Farley tuntui vaan liian suurelta ja kankealta. 18,5 uupuu ihan selkeästi.

----------


## Jeltsar

Kerran laitoin palautetta/toivetta trekille 18,5" koosta mutta taitavat keskittyä nykyään enempi muihin malleihin.

----------


## Putte2

Joo kyllä edelleen valitsisin 17,5 rungon tuntui tuo 19,5 niin isolta.... Ihan mielenkiinnosta, millaista tankoa olette tuohon laittaneet. 40mm nousu on jo jonkun verran, tuntuuko että pito eturenkaasta katoaa?

----------


## Temenho10

Mä oon 178cm pitkä ja itselle tuo 19,5 runkoinen oli ehdottomasti parempi. Näitä viestejä lukiessa tullut lähinnä mieleen, että pitäisikö vaihtaa stemmi vähän lyhyempään. Tosin tämä ei käynyt edes mielessä ajaessa, joten tuskin vaihdan sitäkään  :Leveä hymy:    Tuo 17,5 tuntui itselle todella pieneltä, mutta ilmeisesti täysin makuasioitahan nämä ovat.

----------


## Jeltsar

> Joo kyllä edelleen valitsisin 17,5 rungon tuntui tuo 19,5 niin isolta.... Ihan mielenkiinnosta, millaista tankoa olette tuohon laittaneet. 40mm nousu on jo jonkun verran, tuntuuko että pito eturenkaasta katoaa?



Enpä ole huomannut, että eturenkaan pitoon olisi vaikuttanut. Pystympi ja mukavampi ajoasento omaan makuun, myös alamäkeen hallittavampi (hissitolpan kanssa). 760mm taitaa olla leveä.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Mulla oli 19.5 farlikka 50mm stemmillä. Mikä pyörä tahansa pitkällä stemmillä on omasta mielestä, jos nyt ei pelottava niin ainakin keskittymistä vaativa alamäissä ja röykkyisessä maastossa. En siis pidä yhtään xc ajoasennosta, joka toimii tietysti tasaisella kun pitää päästä +40kmh vauhteja. Kattellutkin joissain videoissa kun porukka ajelee jyrkkiä kivisiä alamäkiä otbn rajamailla kun perse on penkin kohdalla eikä viistä takarengasta. Eli kyllähän se ajotekniikalla helpottaa toki. Itse olen runkoasioissa sillä kannalla että isompi parempi. Voi ajella huoletta, enkä ymmärrä mihin tarvitsee pienen rungon "ketteryyttä" perus polkuajossa jota suurin osa kuitenkin harrastaa perse penkissä.

----------


## Jeltsar

^sepä se. Perusläskiajelujyräämiseen lienee isompi runko parempi. Sitten taas oma läskiajelu kun on kaikenlaista sekalaista ajoa ja kikkailua, olen kokenut ketteryyden hyväksi asiaksi.

----------


## Jeltsar

... Tai sitten kyseessä on vain klassinen itsensä huijaaminen, mitä ketteryyteen tulee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## no-saint

Onkos kukaan laittanut Farley ex8 jousi iskaria? Rakentelen hieman alamäki painotteisempaan suuntaan omaani. Edessä nyt Foxin 34 130mm keula ja taakse isona kuskina kaipaisin paremmin kantavaa iskaria. Ilmaiskarissa kun joutuu pitämään kovat paineet että kantaa jolloin toiminta ei ole kovinkaan pintaherkkää... Jousi iskarilla saisi jousella säädettyä kantavuuden ja herkkyyden sitten muilla säädöillä.
Iskarin mitat 7.25x1.875˝.

----------


## no-saint

Ja alla siis 29+.

----------


## PK1

Mahtuuko sinne mikään jousi-iskari? Kiinnostaisi itseäkin, eli jos öhlaria saa siihen mahtumaan niin kelpaa mullekin.

----------


## no-saint

Eli käännettynä senteiksi siis 184x44.
Öhlinsillä löytyy 185x55 eli hieman liian iso mutta mutta. Saisiko tuosta mitään aikaiseksi?

----------


## no-saint

Cane creekiltä löytyis 185x50. Olisi jo lähellä...

----------


## PK1

Mahtuuko siis iskarin paksuuden vuoksi, Farleyssa se on niin lähellä runkoa että jotain mittailin ja totesin että kiinni ottaa.

----------


## no-saint

Tuo asia on kyllä vielä itseltä selvittämättä... 
Sen verran eilen selvisi että silmäväli ei haittaa tuo 1mm ero mutta iskua täytyisi lyhentää 50 -> 44 ettei tule yllätyksiä jos iskari pohjaa.

----------


## Putte2

Mitä hissitolppaa suosittelette Farley 5:seen? Mitkäs on sopivat speksit ja löytyisikö jostain ulkomailta edullisesti?

----------


## frenik

Farley 6 2015: mahtuuko 4,4" Jumbo Jim?

----------


## Tuppu

Uusi Farley 5 kuski kyselee. Ensin pyörästä. En olisi mitenkään uskonut läskillä olevan niin vetovoimainen vaikutus ihmiseen, ennenkuin kokeili kunnolla juurakossa ja kivikossa. Pyörä on keveän tuntuinen, eikä tärskyt ihmeemmin haittaa tällä keski-ikäisen vauhdilla. Että näin.
Millaisia tankoja väki vaihtanut alkuperäisen tilalle? Tarvisi hieman korotetumman tangon, vaihtoehtoja?

----------


## Jeltsar

Minulla nukeproofin kuitutanko 40mm nousulla, muistaakseni 760mm leveä. Otin reilummalla nousulla, niin huomasi ainakin eron vakioon (15mm). Makuasioitahan nämä.

----------


## 69Hz

Mulla RF 760/35mm kuitutanko - taitaa olla 20mm nousulla. Makuasioita....


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## janne_p

Onkos muilla 9.8 kuskeilla tullut vastaavia jälkiä runkoon, takakolmioon? Onkohan tässäkin nyt runko murtunut vai olisikohan vain maalissa murtuma?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## 69Hz

> Onkos muilla 9.8 kuskeilla tullut vastaavia jälkiä runkoon, takakolmioon? Onkohan tässäkin nyt runko murtunut vai olisikohan vain maalissa murtuma?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Ooops. Pitänee tarkistaa oma peli....

Mulla on omasta RF Next kammet olleet juhannuksesta saakka takuukäsittelyssä. Syynä se kuuluisa vasemman kammen klappi, joka syntyy metalli-insertin väsähtämisestä.  Maahantuoja oli todennut liikkeelle, ettei ole tietoa aikatauluista. Paras arvaus kuulemma on, että menee ensi vuoden puolelle. Tarjosivat ratkaisuna alukampia ja hiilaritankoa tilalle. LOL. Enhän mä siihen suostu, höh. 


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## Tapiol65

Itsellä oli kesällä jo kolmannet RF Next kammet vikaantuneet ja sama metalli-insertti ongelma kaikissa malleissa SL, G4 ja viimeisimpänä R- kammet. Kammen ja akselin liitoksen lisäksi tällä kertaa myös ”poljinpesä” eikä ainakaan itsellä rajoittunut vain vasempaan kampeen. Kyllästyin odottelemaan ja päädyin ottamaan rahat takaisin ja hankin tilalle alukammet, koska RF:n kuitukampien laatu edelleen aivan paskaa ja takuuvaihtoakaan ei enää tehdä RF:n toimesta lähettämällä uudet vaan kauppiaan varstosta mitä ei tietenkään koko kesänä ollut ja esim. Tahko ja Syöte mentiin viallisilla kammilla vitutuskäyrä kohoten ja uusia kampia toivoen.

----------


## Täpö

Olen ostamassa ekaa läski pyörää ja olisi tarjolla vuoden 2016 farley 5 hintaan 990e liikkeestä ostettuna ja huollettuna. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi uusi 2020 mallinen farley 5. Kannattaako säästää ja ostaa vanha vai saako rahoille vastinetta kun ostaa uuden?

----------


## Täpö

Itse ainakin mietityttää etuhaarukka kun ei vissiin ole läpiakselia

----------


## Laetine

Miksi Farley5 s ja m koon pyörissä on 3.8 takana?

----------


## STN

> Miksi Farley5 s ja m koon pyörissä on 3.8 takana?



Trekillähän on takana se säädettävä kiekon kiinnityskohta. Ei kuulemma maahantuojan mukaan mahdu pyörimään jokaisessa asennossa, niin laittavat pienemmän renkaan.

----------


## STN

> Itse ainakin mietityttää etuhaarukka kun ei vissiin ole läpiakselia



Pikalinkkuahan on jopa joissain uusissakin fatbikessa, ei kai se ihan huono ole.

----------


## spacer

Osaako joku sanoa, onko 2018 (alumiini)farleyn ohjainlaakeri tämmönen:

Yläkuppi 41.3mm eli IS41 / alakuppi 52mm eli IS52.

----------


## kurvaaja

Perhana kun 21,5" kokoisia Farley 5:sia ei vielä liikkeissä täällä pk-seudulla (tulee kuulemma vasta joulukuussa?), että pääsisi kokeilemaan. 19,5" kokeilin ja tuntui ihan ok, mutta tekisi mieli kokeilla ennen ostamista myös 21,5", josko olisi vielä parempi näin pitkäjalkaiselle (188cm ja 93cm)...

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

Mistä kammet Farley 5:n?

Osaamani lyhyen oppimäärän mukaan Farley 5 1*11 voimansiirto käyttää 170 mm perällä olevia kampia jollaiset ovat vaikka vuoden 2018-mallin Race Face Aeffectit. Nyt joudun uusimaan kammet niin sopivalla keskiöllä on tarjolla vain 190 mm perällä olevia kampia. 

Mitä vahinkoa kärsin jos asennan sellaiset?

----------


## Barracuda

> Mistä kammet Farley 5:n?
> 
> Osaamani lyhyen oppimäärän mukaan Farley 5 1*11 voimansiirto käyttää 170 mm perällä olevia kampia jollaiset ovat vaikka vuoden 2018-mallin Race Face Aeffectit. Nyt joudun uusimaan kammet niin sopivalla keskiöllä on tarjolla vain 190 mm perällä olevia kampia. 
> 
> Mitä vahinkoa kärsin jos asennan sellaiset?



Riippuu hiukan mitkä kammet kyseessä. Lähtökohtaisesti ketjulinja muuttuu hiukan mutta haitta lienee vähäinen. 
Isommasti saattaa tuntua se että akselin pituuden kasvamisen myötä ajoasento levenee sen noin 20 mm.

----------


## solisti

> Mistä kammet Farley 5:n?
> 
> Osaamani lyhyen oppimäärän mukaan Farley 5 1*11 voimansiirto käyttää 170 mm perällä olevia kampia jollaiset ovat vaikka vuoden 2018-mallin Race Face Aeffectit. Nyt joudun uusimaan kammet niin sopivalla keskiöllä on tarjolla vain 190 mm perällä olevia kampia. 
> 
> Mitä vahinkoa kärsin jos asennan sellaiset?



Miksi vaihdat kammet (mitkä ne alkuperäiset on?) ja miksei ne RF 170mm perän kammet ole vaihtoehto?

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

> Miksi vaihdat kammet (mitkä ne alkuperäiset on?) ja miksei ne RF 170mm perän kammet ole vaihtoehto?



Alkuperäiset en RF Aeffectien vasemman kammet kierteet menivät sen verran reippaasti rikki että korjaaminen helicoililla ei onnistu.

Uudet RF 170 mm kammet ovat optio kyllä, mutta maksavat luokkaa 250-300 eur. Tuo Aeffect oli joko OEM tai on poistunut, ja nykymalliston edullisin 170mm fatbike kampisarja vaatii samalla  myös uuden keskiön jotka yhteensä kustantavat yllämainitun summan.

----------


## solisti

> Alkuperäiset en RF Aeffectien vasemman kammet kierteet menivät sen verran reippaasti rikki että korjaaminen helicoililla ei onnistu.
> 
> Uudet RF 170 mm kammet ovat optio kyllä, mutta maksavat luokkaa 250-300 eur. Tuo Aeffect oli joko OEM tai on poistunut, ja nykymalliston edullisin 170mm fatbike kampisarja vaatii samalla  myös uuden keskiön jotka yhteensä kustantavat yllämainitun summan.



24mm akselilla olevia kampia tosiaan kauheasti näytä löytyvän kapealle perällä tällä hetkellä. Outoa, luulisi olevan kysytty tuote. Fillaritorilta voisi löytyä, vastahan muita oli edullisesti myynnissä.
 Edit: on niitä vieläkin..  https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...k-175mm-818325

Nuo lienee ne lyhyemmällä akselilla olevat, ainakin spindle tai akseli on ilmoitetun 150mm mittainen...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Alkuperäiset en RF Aeffectien vasemman kammet kierteet menivät sen verran reippaasti rikki että korjaaminen helicoililla ei onnistu.
> 
> Uudet RF 170 mm kammet ovat optio kyllä, mutta maksavat luokkaa 250-300 eur. Tuo Aeffect oli joko OEM tai on poistunut, ja nykymalliston edullisin 170mm fatbike kampisarja vaatii samalla  myös uuden keskiön jotka yhteensä kustantavat yllämainitun summan.



https://www.wiggle.co.uk/sram-sram-gx-eagle-dub-fat4-crankset// + uusi dub-keskiö jää varmaan johonkin 160-170e huiteille.

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

> 24mm akselilla olevia kampia tosiaan kauheasti näytä löytyvän kapealle perällä tällä hetkellä. Outoa, luulisi olevan kysytty tuote. Fillaritorilta voisi löytyä, vastahan muita oli edullisesti myynnissä.
>  Edit: on niitä vieläkin..  https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...k-175mm-818325
> 
> Nuo lienee ne lyhyemmällä akselilla olevat, ainakin spindle tai akseli on ilmoitetun 150mm mittainen...



Näitä itsekin epäilin että voisivat käydä. Nämäkin vaatinevat vielä keskiön vaihdon? Eikö CINCH ole sen suhteen taikasana?

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/sram-sram-gx-eagle-dub-fat4-crankset// + uusi dub-keskiö jää varmaan johonkin 160-170e huiteille.



Hyvä vinkki, kiitos. Mutta 165 mm kammet raavaalle miehelle tuntuvat vähän lyhyiltä.

----------


## solisti

> Näitä itsekin epäilin että voisivat käydä. Nämäkin vaatinevat vielä keskiön vaihdon? Eikö CINCH ole sen suhteen taikasana?



Ei. Aeffectit on 24mm akselilla ja rattaat tulee cinch- kiinnityksellä kiinni.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Hyvä vinkki, kiitos. Mutta 165 mm kammet raavaalle miehelle tuntuvat vähän lyhyiltä.



Sori väärä linkki. Tää piti laittaa https://www.wiggle.co.uk/sram-sram-g...fat4-crankset/

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

Kiitos molemmille avusta! Laitoin nuo RF:t tilaukseen.

----------


## Antza44

> Sori väärä linkki. Tää piti laittaa https://www.wiggle.co.uk/sram-sram-g...fat4-crankset/



Farleyssä tuo Fat4 ja niiden 6mm offset ratas menee liian sisälle. Asiahan korjaantuu vauhtamalla oikean ketjulinjan ratas -4mm (Fat5 tämä) tai 3mm boostikin voi toimia, jos ei ota runkoon kiinni, niin kuin pojan Cubessa. Tai sitten kääntää Boost 3mm rattaan, jos onnistuu ja mutta piikit ei ole optimi suunnassa.

Eli edelleen Fat4 ja Fat5 kammet on tismalleen samat, ns kapea peräsen/kapeamman q-factoryn runkoihin. Rattaan Offset on vain eri. esim. Poleen tai ICT nämä ei mahdu.

----------


## mth

Farley 9.8 (2016) läskistä porsi ennen joulua toiset Raceface Next kammet. 
Tuossa vaiheessa mulle riitti ko kammet ja mietin mitä tilalle.

Lähtötilanne
- Farley 9.8 (2016) (https://archive.trekbikes.com/us/en/...ey_9_8/details)
- Next R kammet (30mm akseli)
- Taka-akseli 197x12 
- Pressfit keskiö PF121
- 30T eturatas (flipped)
- XT 11 vaihtaja ja vipu (nämä olin vaihdattanut aiemmin)
- SRAM 10-42 XD-pakka
- Kahdet kiekot: Bontrager/Trek Wampa SRAM XD-vapari ja DT-swiss BR-2250 Shimano ei-microspline vaparilla ja XT 11-42 pakalla.

Tuohon tilanteeseen aloin kartoittaa aluksi vain uusia korvaavia kampia, mutta kun tsekkasin korvaavia kampia, huomasin, että uusien SRAM DUB kampien akselin halkaisija on 29mm eli myös keskiö oli menossa uusiksi.

SRAM DUB kampia fatbikelle on Fat4 ja Fat5. Selvittelin noiden eroa ja näiden pohjalta
https://www.ridefatbikes.ca/faq-chainline-and-q-factor
https://www.raceface.com/media/Crank...chainlines.pdf
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...83#post2839783
_"Fat4 ja Fat5 kammet on tismalleen samat ja samalla q-factorilla ero tulee rattaasta. Fat4 on 6 offsetin ratas ja sen ketjulinja sopii 170mm peräsiin."
_
https://shredworthy.bike/fatbiking/b...ke-fat-edition
_"difference between the two, is the chainring offset. The Fat 4 comes with a 6mm offset while the Fat 5 comes with a -4 mm offset"
_
Ja vielä, uuden Farley 9.6 speksit
https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...y-9-6/p/24589/

_"SRAM NX Eagle, DUB, 30T, FAT 5 -alumiiniratas, pituus 175 mm"
_
Eli täten tarvitsin ja halusin Fat5 kammet ja niihin sopivan DUB keskiön.

No nyt kun kammet ja eturatas oli menossa uusiksi ja kun SRAMin eturatas syö SRAMin ketjua, niin aloin miettiä muutenkin voimansiirtoa.

Kahdessa muussa fillarissani on Shimano microspline + 12-pakka ja mieluusti oisin semmosen ottanu tilalle, mutta käsittääkseni Wampa-kiekkoihin ei saa Microsplinea.
Päätöstä helpotti se, että BR-2250 kiekoissa oli tullut mukana XD-vapari eli peli oli aika selvä => SRAMia tilalle.
Vaihtaja, pakka ja vipu olivat sen sijaan helppoja etsiä ja valita verrattuna keskiöön, kampiin ja eturattaaseen.

Tässä lopullinen setup

* Keskiö / SRAM Bottom Bracket DUB Fatbike | PressFit PF41 BB121
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Bottom-Brac...Fit-PF41-BB121

* Kammet / SRAM XX1 Eagle X-SYNC Fatbike Crankset - Direct Mount 30 Teeth 12-speed - FAT 5" - DUB
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-Eagle-D...nring-30-teeth
HUOM! Fat5 kampisetti sisältää eturattaan
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X-SYNC-2-XX...ondale-AI-FAT5
HUOM2! Noita -4mm offset rattaita on vaan 30T koossa, sivu 85:
https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/...spc_-_revh.pdf
"11.6218.030.200 CHAIN RING X-SYNX 2 30T DIRECT MOUNT -4MM OFFSET ALUM EAGLE BLACK"

* Vipu / SRAM XX1 Eagle Trigger 12-speed right gold
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-Eagle-T...-SPECIAL-OFFER

* Pakka / SRAM GX Eagle Cassette 12-speed Full Pin XG-1275 10-50 teeth black
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Eagle-Ca...50-teeth-black

* Vaihtaja / SRAM XX1 Eagle Rear Derailleur 12-speed Type 3.0 | X-Horizon gold
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-Eagle-R...X-Horizon-gold

* Ketju / SRAM XX1 | X01 Eagle Chain 12-speed PC 1290 126 links silver
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-X01-Eag...6-links-silver

Kiitos myös parille aktiiviselle Farley-kuskille (Mikko ja Joni) vastauksista kysäreihini ja kiitos niille, jotka ovat tähän ketjuun ja tuohon Tech talk ketjuun asiasta kirjoitelleet.

Toivottavasti tämä kooste helpottaa häntä, joka pähkii Farleyn kampien päivitystä.

----------


## misopa

Ja ken ovaalia halajaa noihin Sramin DUB-kampiin, niin ainakin tämä Absolute Blackin 0-offset ovaali toimii hyvin (vaikka ketjulinja jää aavistuksen sisäänpäin alkuperäisestä).

Minulla Farleyssa tuosta 34t versio ja hyvin pelaa.

https://absoluteblack.cc/sram-oval-bb30.html

Ja jos joku tehomittaria kaipaa noihin kampiin, niin Power2Max:lta käy tuo boost-versio. Itse tosin myin tuollaisen pois, kun ajot läskillä jääneet niin olemattomiin.

https://www.power2max.com/en/product...r-meter-boost/

----------


## Mi2

Kertokaapas, kuinka noihin pelti-Farkkuihin olis tarkoitus asentaa hissitolpan vaijerin vienti?

----------


## Jokijalan polkija

En löytänyt Trekin Farley 7 -mallista keskustelua. Itseä alkanut poltteleen etujousitettu läski ja 20 vuoden 7 todella houkutteleva malli. Minkälaisia kokemuksia tai huomioita siitä pyörästä? Kiitoksia jo etukäteen.

----------


## Hubert

Farley vitosen -18 vapaaratas alkaa antaa periksi. Minkälaista vapaaratasta on porukka vaihtanut? Pitäiskö laittaa koko napa uusiksi? Suosituksia?

----------


## 69Hz

Hyvä kysymys. Mulla on porsinut 9.8 vapaaratas kahdesti. Käsittääkseni Formulan napa.  Viimeisin vaihtoväli reilusti alle kaksi vuotta (tallissa myös täpäri, jolla ajan kesäkaudet). Vaihto meni takuuseen. Pyysin  liikettä vaihtamaan koko navan (siten että maksan erotuksen) mutta siihen eivät lähteneet. 

Kuuntelen korvat höröllä mitä raati ajattelee...


Moblile mail, tyops apoliged.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joo ei tuollainen kolmekyntinen kynsivapari kestä läskissä. Vaihtaisin kunnollisen navan. DTSwiss BigRide, i9 tms.

----------


## tanEzki

Onko trek farley 5 ostamisen arvonen ? Millaisia etuja löytyy 27.5 vanteista ?  Huomattava rahallinen ero tohon farley 7. Pärjääkö 1x10 vaihteistolla ?

----------


## Antza44

> Millaisia etuja löytyy 27.5 vanteista



Minusta lähinnä haittaa varsinkin ilman joustokeulaa ajaessa. 26" on vaan fiksumpia kumeja olemassa ja helpompi pelata eri renkaiden ilmatiloilla.

----------


## tanEzki

Tässä pähkäilen vahvasti farley 5 vs cube nutrailin välillä  :Vihainen: . Fatbike kuume on kyllä kova. Lenkit kolmi vaihteisella nopsalla alkaa riittämään xD

----------


## maestro

Onko kukaan viritellyt omaan trek fättiinsä joustokeulaa? Minkä laitoit? Fiilikset ennen ja jälkeen ajo hommissa ?

----------


## Jeltsar

Aikoinaan oli kesäajossa 100mm bluto keulilla. Kyllä se mukavuutta toi vaikkei bluto/reba taida kovin kehuttu keula olla. 

Hieman hankala oli 100mm säätää: joko oli liian kova tai pohjasi. Kun pidensi 120mm, alkoi toimia paremmin.

----------


## tanEzki

elämän ensimmäinen fätbike ja valinta osu tällä kertaa trek farley 9.6 :P ! Oikein kiva pyörä on

----------


## Mikko Haikola

Hello! White 6litellä pari vuotta huristellu ja huomannu et läskeily on pyöräilylajeista se mun juttu. Whitesta ei mitään moitittavaa, hyvä pyörä. toimiva ja rento ajella, mutta jotenki isona kaverina alkanu 27.5 nakit kiinnostaan ja trekki 5:sta katsellu. Iteasiassa olin jo ostamassa uutta -20 vuoden mallia tuossa männä viikolla, mutta eksyin trekin usa sivuilla ja siellä oli -21 vuoden malli esitelty. Runko ja osat likimain samat: Jarrut, vanteet, renkaat, keula... samat. (Värii tällaiselle melankoliselle suomalaiselle hieman liian räväkkä  :Hymy:  ) päivitystä voimansiirrossa jossa shimano/raceface 1x10 28/11-46 hilppeet. Suurin muutos se, että -21 mallissa vakiona hissitolppa ja tämän takia päädyin ootteleen ens vuoden mallin...

Tuon alun p**kan jauhannan jälkeen muutama kysymys: Kauanko joudun oottaan, eli millon trekin seuraavan vuoden mallit on yleensä rantautunu suomeen?

Jos joku asioista paremmin tietävä jaksaa nähdä vaivaa ja vilkaista tuota päivitettyä voimansiirtoa... Onko se päivitys menny parempaan vai huonompaan suuntaan? 

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/b...edark_tealdark

-21 mallissa kasetti on siis 11-46. Onko se -20 vuoden mallissa 11-42? (Noilta sivuilta en tietoa löytäny) Mitä ajatuksia herättää...?

----------


## Paksupolkija

Hommaat heti uudeltaan siihen vielä 30t ovaalin tuon 28 etuleivän tilalle, niin se on siinä. Ainakin -18 mallissa oli 11-42 pakka ja ite kaipasin kevyempää nousuihin. Ovaali auttoi hiukan ja toi pitkään päähänkin vauhtia kahen hampaan verran. Tuota Anzan mainitsemaa rengasjuttua en kyllä ymmärrä alkuunsakaan, mutta eihän se kaikille sovi. Kuitenkin jos joku kysyy läskiin renkaita, niin vastaus on aina Jumbo Jim eli käytännössä 26 ajetaan yhdellä renkaalla. Talvella osa käyttää bud/lou, joka lienee kyllä paras hankikäytössä. 27,5puolella Bontrager Barbegazi ei häviä yhtään millään pinnalla jumbolle. Jumbossa on aivan liian pehmeä kumiseos, eikä se kestä yhtä hyvin kuin Barbegazi, vaikka ehkä tuo jotain marginaalista etua. Barbit ei myöskään tihku litkua kyljistä vaikka alkaa kankaay loistaa. Olen nyt ajanut kolme kesää aika raakaa maastoa ja nappulat ei paljo uusille häpeä. Gnarwhal on loistava talvirengas umpiseenkin, vaikka moni valittelee raskautta. Voi jee.....lisäksi 27.5 ei kyllä töki mihinkään vaan on niin iso kehältään että möyrii kaiken yli. Hyrrävoimat pitää menon aika haipakkana, vaika tulis mitä vastaan. Me likes.

----------


## hemppa

Keskiö rahisee (Farley 9.6 2016). Mitä keskiötä suosittelisitte tilalle?

edit. Tai minkälainen tuohon yleensäkään sopii? Keskiö ilmeisesti joku PF121(?) ja kammet Race Face Aeffect https://archive.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/...ey_9_6/details

edit2. Sopiiko esim. tällanen? https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...fatbike-214000

----------


## Janos86

Itse laitoin WheelsMFG ruuvattavan laakeripesän ja siihen sopii sitten irtolaakerit niin ei mene koko keskiö enää vaihtoon

----------


## hemppa

> Itse laitoin WheelsMFG ruuvattavan laakeripesän ja siihen sopii sitten irtolaakerit niin ei mene koko keskiö enää vaihtoon



Ai tuollaisiakin on. Voisitko vielä linkata mikä malli tuohon runkoon ja noille race face aeffect kammille sopii? Nämä pressfit standardit on itselle aika vieraita..

E. Olisko nämä (PF41/121mm, 24mm kammet): https://wheelsmfg.com/bottom-bracket...indle_dia=7121

----------


## Jukka

> Ja ken ovaalia halajaa noihin Sramin DUB-kampiin, niin ainakin tämä Absolute Blackin 0-offset ovaali toimii hyvin (vaikka ketjulinja jää aavistuksen sisäänpäin alkuperäisestä).
> 
> Minulla Farleyssa tuosta 34t versio ja hyvin pelaa.
> 
> https://absoluteblack.cc/sram-oval-bb30.html
> 
> Ja jos joku tehomittaria kaipaa noihin kampiin, niin Power2Max:lta käy tuo boost-versio. Itse tosin myin tuollaisen pois, kun ajot läskillä jääneet niin olemattomiin.
> 
> https://www.power2max.com/en/product...r-meter-boost/



Tässä olikin kiinnostavaa asiaa, kun olen etsinyt omaan 2020 Kona Wo läskiin ovaalia eturatasta. Tuo 4 mm muutos sisäänpäin ei haittaisi varmaan liikaa. Omassa läskissä siis SRAM Dub Fat5 kampisarja.

Myös tehomittari kiinostaisi hiukan, jotta saisi talven treenikilometreistä rasitukset vähän tarkemmin arvioitua. Oliko sinulla mikä eturatas kiinni tuossa Power2Maxin boost versiossa? Kyselin valmistajalta tuon mittarin sopivuutta noihin kampiin ja heidän mielestään ongelmaksi tulisi se, että noihin ei taida löytyä 0 mm offsetin 104 BCD ratasta, jolloin jo 3 mm offsetin rattaalla ketjulinja tulisi 7 mm sisäänpäin, eikä siis toimisi. Tuo taitaa kyllä olla jo liikaa oman rungon tilan puolestakin. Ovaalin saa kanssa varmaan tuon tehomittarin kanssa läskissä unohtaa.

----------


## Nyyppä123

Tervehdys kaikille. Olen aloittelija pyöräilyn suhteen ja ostin nyt Farley 5 - 2021. Tarkoitus on ajaa lyhyttä työmatka-ajoa, 5km päivä / ympäri vuoden Oulun suunnalla. Välillä maastoon.

Kysymys: Paljonko suositus rengaspaineista edessä ja takana? Renkaat: Bontrager Gnarwhal, 27.5 x 4.50. Oma paino noin 85kg. Runko tässä pyörässä on vissiin täysjäykkä. Tiestö on 95% asfalttia. Tavoitteena ei ole vauhti, vaan tasaisuus sekä ajovarmuus märällä/lumisella kelillä.

Kiitos vastauksista!

----------


## solisti

> Tervehdys kaikille. Olen aloittelija pyöräilyn suhteen ja ostin nyt Farley 5 - 2021. Tarkoitus on ajaa lyhyttä työmatka-ajoa, 5km päivä / ympäri vuoden Oulun suunnalla. Välillä maastoon.
> 
> Kysymys: Paljonko suositus rengaspaineista edessä ja takana? Renkaat: Bontrager Gnarwhal, 27.5 x 4.50. Oma paino noin 85kg. Runko tässä pyörässä on vissiin täysjäykkä. Tiestö on 95% asfalttia. Tavoitteena ei ole vauhti, vaan tasaisuus sekä ajovarmuus märällä/lumisella kelillä.
> 
> Kiitos vastauksista!



Kokeile ihmeessä erilaisia paineita. 0.2-0.8 baria on itsellä yleensä suunnilleen se vaihteluväli. Gnarwhalit ei ole rullavimpien maineessa, mutta pitoa on ja tiellä voi kompensoida paineella. Jääkeleille asennat niihin sitten nastat.

----------


## Nyyppä123

Tervehdys! Vielä muutama "tyhmä kysymys":

1. Pystyykö Farley 5 - 2021 mallin ohjaustankoa säätämään ylemmäs ilman ns. "korottaja renkaita" tai mitä onkaan mitä joissakin videoissa näkyy?

2. Miksi taka-akselista kuuluu naputtava ääni, kun pyörän polkimia ei polje eli rullaa vaan pyörän kanssa? Kun polkimia polkee, ääntä ei kuulu.

3. Mitä "Tubeless ready" tarkoittaa?

4. Mitä pyörän taka-akselissa vissiin olevat "drop outit" tarkoittavat, miten ne vaikuttaa ajamiseen?

5. Miten tuo "hissitolppa/dropper post" toimii? Ohjaustangon vasemmalla on tämä droppervipu, mutta en ole saanut sillä laskettua satulaa?

6. Jos kädet ja selkä särkee jopa jossain 3km ajomatkalla, niin miten ajo-asentoa pitäisi korjata?

Suurkiitokset

----------


## misopa

> Tässä olikin kiinnostavaa asiaa, kun olen etsinyt omaan 2020 Kona Wo läskiin ovaalia eturatasta. Tuo 4 mm muutos sisäänpäin ei haittaisi varmaan liikaa. Omassa läskissä siis SRAM Dub Fat5 kampisarja.
> 
> Myös tehomittari kiinostaisi hiukan, jotta saisi talven treenikilometreistä rasitukset vähän tarkemmin arvioitua. Oliko sinulla mikä eturatas kiinni tuossa Power2Maxin boost versiossa? Kyselin valmistajalta tuon mittarin sopivuutta noihin kampiin ja heidän mielestään ongelmaksi tulisi se, että noihin ei taida löytyä 0 mm offsetin 104 BCD ratasta, jolloin jo 3 mm offsetin rattaalla ketjulinja tulisi 7 mm sisäänpäin, eikä siis toimisi. Tuo taitaa kyllä olla jo liikaa oman rungon tilan puolestakin. Ovaalin saa kanssa varmaan tuon tehomittarin kanssa läskissä unohtaa.



Minulla oli 32t pyöreä Race Facen 3mm offset-ratas käännettynä tuossa P2M spiderissä. 32t 3mm offset ovaali ei mahtunut pyörimään Farleyssä, kun otti chainstayhin kiinni. Dudessa oli paremmin tilaa ja siinä mahtui jopa ovaali 34t 3mm offset-ratas Quarqin kampien kanssa pyörimään. Sinänsä ketjulinjan kanssa ei ollut ongelmia, vaikka sisemmäs jäikin. Vaihteet pelasivat hyvin ja rengastilaa jäi riittävästi. Alla vielä kuva setupista.

----------


## Jukka

Kiitos tiedoista, tuolla käännetyllä eturattaalla voisi tosiaan saada ketjulinjaa tarpeeksi ulospäin omaankin runkoon. Pitääpä miettiä uskaltaisiko tuota lähteä kokeilemaan...

----------


## hannurs

Hei.

Olen veri sori kun vanhaan ketjuun lisäilen kysymyksiä. Mutta onkohan kukaan kerennyt vielä 21 malliseen Farley 5:een kerennyt asentamaan alkuperäistä isompaa kumia, specsailen ajatustasolla että nykyisen Nutrail Pron möisi ja Farleyta tilalle. Ajatuksena olisi nastoittaa alkuperäs rengastus ja hommata kesäksi esim Barbegazit. Googgeli kertoo että saisi Bontrager Barbegazi Team Issue 27,5 x 4.7 kokoisena??? Vai onko nyt sattunut erheys kauppiaalla koon naputtelussa?

----------


## Plus

Päivitin 2021 Farley 9.6:sta alkuperäisen dropperin, satulan ja tangon ja vaihdoin kevyempää tilalle. 

Järkyttävän painavaa palikkaa alunperin:

Bontrager satula + dropperi + remote = 966g
Tilalle Ritchey WCS  + Concor FX = 365g
Orkkistanko Bontrager Comp 760mm 468g 
Tilalle Ritchey WCS riser 740mm 196g

Eli rapiat -870g pelkillä putkiosilla ja nyt pyörä on nastoitetuilla Gnarwhaleilla polkimineen 12,78kg

Seuraavaksi pitääkin vaihtaa napsuva keskiö, alkoi pitämään ääntä 300km jälkeen ja kupin ja rungon välistä tuntuisi tulevan. Oliskohan päässyt vettä sisään dropperin läpiviennistä kun se on tiivistämätön...

----------


## Jeltsar

Onhan se dropperi aika ankkuri kaikkine kilkkeineen, mutta jäykästä tolpasta et droppia saa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tolkun mies

Kiitos tiedosta, tätä painoeroa juuri mietin kuluneen viikon aikana.
Paljonko lähtee painoa litkuttamalla alkuperäiset Barbegazit ?

----------


## Paksupolkija

Herran vuonna 2018 painoi Trekin läskisisurit n 400g kipale. Kaippa se 600g vois säästää kun vaihtaa vannenauhan vielä johon vaikka mustaan tai värikkääseen ilmastointiteippiin, niin niistäkin niistänee vajaa 100g kipale.

----------


## hannurs

Onko nyt niin kun uudessa 2021 mallissa Farley 5:n vanteessa lukee "tubeless ready" niin tarvitsee kuitenkin gorillateippiä yms kikka 2 että saa tubelessiksi? Eli ready tarkoittaa "not really ready, but almost!" 

Vähän hotsittaisi nyt heti tubeloida uutukainen kun talon toinen pläski, Nutrail on saman operaation edessä.

----------


## pyöräsimo

Arvonta Kona Wo:n ja Farley 5:n välillä oli melko kovaa ja ratkaisuun auttoi Konan saamisen viivästyminen ja paikallisesta pyöräliikkeestä löytynyt M-koon Farley 5. Renkaiksi vaihdoin uutuuttaan Barbegazit litkutettuna. Hyvin pelasi ekalla lenkillä talvipoluilla.

----------


## Plus

> Onko nyt niin kun uudessa 2021 mallissa Farley 5:n vanteessa lukee "tubeless ready" niin tarvitsee kuitenkin gorillateippiä yms kikka 2 että saa tubelessiksi? Eli ready tarkoittaa "not really ready, but almost!"



Juuri näin, mutta älä laita Gorillaa. Suosittelen Whiskyn 80mm teippiä, sopii Mulefüteille hyvin ja aika helppo teipata.

----------


## hannurs

> Juuri näin, mutta älä laita Gorillaa. Suosittelen Whiskyn 80mm teippiä, sopii Mulefüteille hyvin ja aika helppo teipata.



Arvaappa kaharesti notta mitä laaton, ja mikä oli lopputulos..... 
.... Helppo tubeless klassikkohan siitä tuli  :Hymy:  

Tilasin pari rullaa niin teen varulta Cuben kiekotkin tuolla, siinä alkoi gorilla pitämään heti ja litkuakin meni liian vähän eli 120ml per rengas. Siinä tosin olikin 26" neliö reijällä olevat Mulefut kehät
Anyways, ensifiilikset on hyvät Farleysta ja kiitos teippivinkistä!

----------


## Pepe Y

Jos siinä Mulefutissa lukee tubeless ready, eiköhän se ole teipattu SunRinglen omalla keltaisella teipillä?

----------


## hannurs

> Juuri näin, mutta älä laita Gorillaa. Suosittelen Whiskyn 80mm teippiä, sopii Mulefüteille hyvin ja aika helppo teipata.







> Jos siinä Mulefutissa lukee tubeless ready, eiköhän se ole teipattu SunRinglen omalla keltaisella teipillä?



Ei ollut ainakaan minulla Farley 5 vaikka venttiilin kohdalla lukee "tubeless ready"

----------


## Plus

> ...napsuva keskiö, alkoi pitämään ääntä 300km jälkeen ja kupin ja rungon välistä tuntuisi tulevan. Oliskohan päässyt vettä sisään dropperin läpiviennistä kun se on tiivistämätön...



Eipäs tullutkaan keskiöstä napse, vaan stranglehold-dropoutista. Rungossa olevat hahlot ovat paljasta alumiinia ja irtonaiset dropoutit ovat asennettu rutikuivana. Ilmankos nuo alkaa rutisemaan kun kuravedessä uittaa. Vaseliini hiljensi tehokkaasti. 

Laitoin samalla dropoutit taka-asennosta keskiasentoon, ja pyörästä tuli hieman ketterämpi kääntymään.

Toinen probleema on ollut tolpan hienoinen klappaaminen eteen ja taakse satulamastossa. Tämä aiheuttaa myös lipumista. Tolpan reikä on hieman ylikokoinen ja Ritchey WCS trail -kuitutolppa näköjään 31,5 eikä 31,6mm. Korjasin ongelman kaljatölkillä...

----------


## hannurs

Sain tuolla edellämainitulla teipillä teipattua ja toistaiseksi on ollut kiekot ihan hiljaa eikä ole litkua hiipinut vannenauhan ja vanteen kolon saumasta  :Hymy:  ja Mcarbon nastat sain asenneltua molempiin renkaisiin, en tee uudestaan samaa (ouch, my hands) mutta tulipa testattua ja vielä kerkiää hetken sisäänajamaankin ennenkuin pitää alkaa metsästämään Barbegazeja. Tai se pelkästään eteen ja taakse 3.8 tai 4.0 kokoinen joku muu rengas, koska M koko ja haluaa leikkiä säädöllä

----------


## Jeltsar

Farley 9.6, 2016, ohjainlaakeri pitäisi uusia. Trekin arkisto sanoo:
FSA IS-2 carbon, E2, sealed alloy cartridge
Muttei ainakaan nopealla googletuksella löydy. Onko joku vastaava? Mitä olette käyttäneet?

----------

